# (SPOILERS) July Birchbox partners with Glamour Magazine



## Wida (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, I know that this is really early, but I found something on Glamour Magazine's website saying that they are partnering with Birchbox for July's box.  This is taken directly from Glamour's page:  "Beauty junkies, this one's for you. To celebrate our Five Senses of Summer giveaway, Glamour has partnered with Birchbox, a subscription service that delivers a package of surprise luxe beauty samples to your door each month. (Our July boxes will feature favorites from Stila, Oscar de la Renta, Boscia, and more.) Birchbox subscribers will receive theirs in the mail, and 500 Glamour readers will win one."

Here is the actual link to Glamour: https://secure.glamour.com/magazine/sweeps/0712_birchbox/entry/long.  This is the giveaway link for 500 boxes that Glamour will be giving away.  It's the only link that I can find any information on.  I'm not clear on the rules of posting links to other sites, so if I have broken a rule, I'm sorry! 

Anyways, it looks exciting!  I love these partner and theme boxes.  They're so much fun!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

this is neat! it seems like every other month since i joined they've been partnering with someone.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohhhh! This is exciting!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 5, 2012)

awesome find! This gives me an excuse to keep BB, for sure!


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely keeping my 2 BB accounts open now! Yey!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

i wonder

what the oscar de la renta product in the description is going to be. my guess is perfume.


----------



## Linnake (Jun 5, 2012)

I totally went over to enter to win a box but you have to create an account with glamour... that's annoying!


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jun 5, 2012)

Why do they keep on using Stila over and over again, maybe everyone else really loves it but I don't think it's that great compared to all the other high end brands that I've tried and used in my life. Switch it up!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

Dangit, I was planning to cancel after this month. Now I have to stick around at least one more...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do they keep on using Stila over and over again, maybe everyone else really loves it but I don't think it's that great compared to all the other high end brands that I've tried and used in my life. Switch it up!!


 It's also a matter of which brands WANT to participate...getting makeup products in the boxes seems to be tough. I'd love to try something different, too, though.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully this is way better than the Gossip Girl pair up. Guess time will tell.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 5, 2012)

> Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote So this is what I an assuming Taste- a food item. Probably a bar of some sort Smell - the Oscar de la Renta perfume Hear - a music download See - a Stila makeup product. Probably a lip gloss since they just did liners Feel - a Boscia lotion or cream for the face or body Thoughts?


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if the "see it, hear it, feel it, smell it, taste it" has anything to do with the contents?

I really am not looking forward to another Oscar perfume. Ick.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you think you can enter even if you're a Birchbox subscriber? I looked through the rules and there doesn't seem to be anything stating you can't enter if you're already a member.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoops, sorry, someone beat me to it LOL

The magazine match ups always seem to be better than the curated (gossip girl) ones!


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Could be earphones rather than a music download. Wayyy too early to know. : )

Glamour does feature some music. In fact, on their website's front page they have a playlist. Lol.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could be earphones rather than a music download. Wayyy too early to know. : )
> 
> Glamour does feature some music. In fact, on their website's front page they have a playlist. Lol.


 I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a cute iPod/phone accessory...?



 Just hoping we don't get another music download! I am picky about the music I listen to and I doubt I would like anything they gave me! I wasn't a fan of the last band...what was their name again?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

I could definitely see them putting a music download...


----------



## dd62 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now everyone gets to start guessing a month before. Good way to keep people hooked!


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm... I just read an article on ELLE saying that Osacar de la Renta is releasing lipsticks and nail polishes this year?


----------



## karenX (Jun 5, 2012)

hopefully not a download. earbuds are always welcome, though.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just really hope if they're offering stila again that everyone gets it--or something equally amazing.  No point in hyping up brands like that if less than half the boxes contain it, ya know?


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 5, 2012)

I am just hoping the perfume ( if it is perfume) is a decent size like the Oscar de la Renta Live in Live that came in this months sample society. Not more if those tiny little freebie vials we usually get


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a cute iPod/phone accessory...?
> 
> ...


 EXACTLY! and i would feel kind of ripped off having that in my box, idk. i guess they can get away with it because it fits under the "lifestyle" category but it's so easy to listen to any new band you wish via myspace or youtube that it would add zero value to my box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

True, it really is up to whatever company/companies they approach about participating. Can't control that part. So now we know Stila likes that kind of PR; I like the brand, so I'm happy to potentially receive more goodies from them.



> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do they keep on using Stila over and over again, maybe everyone else really loves it but I don't think it's that great compared to all the other high end brands that I've tried and used in my life. Switch it up!!


 I have two BB subs and it let me enter in one of my email addresses, but not the other lol..why not try?



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think you can enter even if you're a Birchbox subscriber? I looked through the rules and there doesn't seem to be anything stating you can't enter if you're already a member.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thinking that maybe we could get super lucky and get some mini rollerballs? Although, the mini perfume bottle is super cute looking! Since they're doing the 5 senses, that really leaves a lot of room..but obviously a perfume seems appropriate for the smell portion. Maybe the feel it, is a lotion or lippie product to produce smoother skin/lips? The see it sense could be a pop of color...so anything from makeup to nail polish...aarrghh..the possibilities!!! Haven't even got my June boxes and I'm starting to trip out over July?!! LOL



> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just hoping the perfume ( if it is perfume) is a decent size like the Oscar de la Renta Live in Live that came in this months sample society. Not more if those tiny little freebie vials we usually get


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting a perfume if it was a rollerball or a deluxe size. I just have way too many little perfume samples. I don't think I'd be too happy with a music download and a little perfume sample in the same box. However I would be more than happy to get another Stila product. That's just me though...I love the brand and it's *usually* a full sized product!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Ditto!! I love their brand and products...it'd be really neat to get some of their shimmer tinted moisturizer or another one of their lippies...I have a few lol.



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a perfume if it was a rollerball or a deluxe size. I just have way too many little perfume samples. I don't think I'd be too happy with a music download and a little perfume sample in the same box. However I would be more than happy to get another Stila product. That's just me though...I love the brand and it's *usually* a full sized product!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think I'm excited about the taste it &amp; hear it, but it sounds like it might really be good.  Guess I'll keep my 2nd account.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a cute iPod/phone accessory...?
> 
> ...


 Green River Ordinance.

Ironically, they're playing here tomorrow night.

I'm not going LOL


----------



## Sophielove83 (Jun 5, 2012)

I won't be surprise if HEAR is a music download. For those who follow Birch Box and Stila Comestics on Twitter a few weeks ago, didn't they ask what was your #GoToSong for getting ready? I wonder if there's any relations? 

Then again it could possibly be just about anything.

I'm excited!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Green River Ordinance.
> 
> ...


 That is HILARIOUS. How ironic!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

I posted about the collaboration on my blog but other than what has been previously posted I have no other info yet. I have contacted my contact (not Paulina) at Birchbox for more info or the actual press release. Here's part of what I wrote on my blog (as the rest is pretty similar to above).



> The theme of the box is Five Senses of Summer with See It. Hear It. Feel It. Smell It. Taste It. So speculation on it is that the taste it will be a food item, smell it will be a perfume (possibly Oscar de la Renta since that's been coming in BeautyBar's Sample Society boxes for the last two months). Feel it is possibly some type of lotion (possibly from Boscia). Hear it has to be a music download (I did download the other free music from a couple of months ago but it wasn't my taste). See it is probably type of eye product (possibly from Stila).


 I think too many of us have been around each other too much because we're all on the same wavelength when it comes to the guesses. LOL


----------



## AuntOly1 (Jun 5, 2012)

> > Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

at this rate the only way birchbox can make up for giving me a song as a sample would be to allow me to get points for reviewing it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Green River Ordinance.
> 
> ...


 lol GO. Take pics, send them to birchbox and tell them  you love them thanks to discovering them in your bb, reap the rewards!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 5, 2012)

It's possible that the Taste it could be a yummy lip gloss? (yes, I know you're not supposed to eat it...) I can only hope. With so many food allergy problems and different tastes I find food an odd lifestyle product to include in a beauty box. Plus, would they really be including 2 "lifestyle" items (food and download)? I'm pretty convinced the "hear" would be a music download. It's cheap (most likely free) and easy and can be distributed to everyone.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it weird that I'm not excited about this at all?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, there's alot of people coming off the GG "fiasco" in not receiving great boxes, so not really..Besides, if speculation plays out and people start receiving granola and mp3 download cards...not the greatest lol



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I'm not excited about this at all?


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol GO. Take pics, send them to birchbox and tell them  you love them thanks to discovering them in your bb, reap the rewards!


 Except....I was already familiar with them even before I heard of Birchbox. To me, that would be unethical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, it's at Martini Ranch and I HATE Martini Ranch.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, there's alot of people coming off the GG "fiasco" in not receiving great boxes, so not really..Besides, if speculation plays out and people start receiving granola and mp3 download cards...not the greatest lol
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, got a wee bit more info on the Glamour boxes. ALL subscribers will get one much like everyone got a Gossip Girl box. This is not going to be an opt-in/opt-out box like Teen Vogue.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, there's alot of people coming off the GG "fiasco" in not receiving great boxes, so not really..Besides, if speculation plays out and people start receiving granola and mp3 download cards...not the greatest lol


 Oh gosh...for some reason, I would NOT be surprised if people got mp3 downloads and granola. They said Stila, so many some more of those eyeshadow cards? And Oscar de la Renta makes me think that it'll be some perfume, and I haven't been impressed by any of his fragrances.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome!! Well put..I didn't blame BB for the Dr. Jart or the Befinegate scandal. They approach/get approached by companies who want to participate and get us samples in the boxes month after month. Sometimes the company doesn't pull through and we end up with the mentioned fiascos. I'm just grateful that BB will honor with replacements or points to make up a difference. Either way, they are the first to get upset emails and take the heat; what can they do, except cut ties with the companies that fouled up and issue apologies to members. Makeup/beauty industry is really cut throat, so BB has to be careful in their approach/business dealings with other companies. They want to turn a profit and stay afloat, sending more boxes and making money off us subbers. Whatever changes happen with BB, will probably be a result of their expansion and ever growing popularity. I'm happy so far, so I'm sticking around with my two subs and looking forward to Junes' boxes and many more!



> Originally Posted by *cfhilker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Being a new member, I can say that I have been keeping my eye on this company for a while and peeping the boxes prior to joining. I think it will be hard for many of the older members who have a sixth sense for this to guess soon because it seems like Birchbox is rapidly expanding to a point that cosmetic companies are falling over themselves to get in the boxes. I think the next few months have the potential to be really good, and I am already considering a second box (I am just as easily marketed to as a sixteen year old...). Anyway, I am excited to see what happens with Birchbox in the next few months. They have just been everywhere lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember so many people being angry with the opt-in/out thing with the Teen Vogue boxes (examples: didn't get the option, or opted in/out and got the opposite...).  I think maybe BB learned from that and decided against doing that again.  I do like these themes that they've been doing and I think this one will be fun.  Even if the box is completely over-hyped, it keeps us guessing and it's fun.  I seem to be in the minority, but I was happy with my Gossip Girl box.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's also a matter of which brands WANT to participate...getting makeup products in the boxes seems to be tough. I'd love to try something different, too, though.


 That's true. I probably shouldn't complain if a cosmetic company is involved, but ya know..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

I was happy with my GG boxes...had to get a second account, I got that excited lol.



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember so many people being angry with the opt-in/out thing with the Teen Vogue boxes (examples: didn't get the option, or opted in/out and got the opposite...).  I think maybe BB learned from that and decided against doing that again.  I do like these themes that they've been doing and I think this one will be fun.  Even if the box is completely over-hyped, it keeps us guessing and it's fun.  I seem to be in the minority, but I was happy with my Gossip Girl box.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, drat, not another download! Not that I'm complaining or hate the music, but I use an iPad. Unless it's from iTunes I can't get the downloads to work--had this same problem with the Green River Ordinance promo, and I like them!


 I use iPad as well and iPod (shuffle). You can download it to your PC then import it into your iTunes library and sync it to your iPad. It's what I have to do with all my non iTunes downloads.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember so many people being angry with the opt-in/out thing with the Teen Vogue boxes (examples: didn't get the option, or opted in/out and got the opposite...).  I think maybe BB learned from that and decided against doing that again.  I do like these themes that they've been doing and I think this one will be fun.  Even if the box is completely over-hyped, it keeps us guessing and it's fun.  I seem to be in the minority, but I was happy with my Gossip Girl box.


 I as well was highly satisfied with GG box...then again I haven't been upset about one box so far...

Yes I haven't used some of the products but mainly due to saving for specific occasions.


----------



## JessP (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, I love the look of the Glamour/Birchbox box! Does anyone else get excited about packaging lol?

I also enjoyed my Teen Vogue Bb so I have high hopes for the Glamour one. I've never received a music download (have only been subbed since March), but I can see where it could be kind of a let down because of varied musical taste. Haven't even received June's box yet and I'm already looking forward to July!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I love the look of the Glamour/Birchbox box! Does anyone else get excited about packaging lol?
> 
> I also enjoyed my Teen Vogue Bb so I have high hopes for the Glamour one. I've never received a music download (have only been subbed since March), but I can see where it could be kind of a let down because of varied musical taste. Haven't even received June's box yet and I'm already looking forward to July!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm always excited about packaging!! Also, I love Glamour magazine -- I've subscribed on and off since I was about 14 or 15! (Wow, that's about two decades, now you all know how old I am haha)


----------



## snllama (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm excited!!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm always excited about packaging!! Also, I love Glamour magazine -- I've subscribed on and off since I was about 14 or 15! (Wow, that's about two decades, now you all know how old I am haha)


 Hehe glad to know I'm not the only one lol. And you are definitely not old!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope it's a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the idea of partnering with beauty magazines. They know what's trendy, but they also know what women are actually coveting.


----------



## ladybritt (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope this is a good one. I will probably re-activate my subscription on my second account for this


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, got a wee bit more info on the Glamour boxes. ALL subscribers will get one much like everyone got a Gossip Girl box. This is not going to be an opt-in/opt-out box like Teen Vogue.


 I'm so glad! That opt-in/opt-out turned out to be a pretty big fail. I'm glad they learned from that.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 6, 2012)

Ha I love Stila, so that's completely fine with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2012)

It's also possible that the taste product could be a flavored lipgloss or something like that, or a food-related beauty product, like a coconut oil hair treatment, depending on how they interpret it. It would be pretty "brave" of them to give granola and a myspace band's downloads out again. Or TEA!!!

I have gotten decent music downloads before...itunes used to do free mixes sometimes, and I got a couple of DJ-mixed party downloads from refinery 29. I prefer things like that, rather than a single band where it's more likely that you won't like them.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's also possible that the taste product could be a flavored lipgloss or something like that, or a food-related beauty product, like a coconut oil hair treatment, depending on how they interpret it. It would be pretty "brave" of them to give granola and a myspace band's downloads out again. Or TEA!!!
> 
> I have gotten decent music downloads before...itunes used to do free mixes sometimes, and I got a couple of DJ-mixed party downloads from refinery 29. I prefer things like that, rather than a single band where it's more likely that you won't like them.


 Another thing about the music downloads... sometimes starbucks puts out a "summer mix" where you get of the little cards, but the code gives you access to like 7 summer songs. That would be a good way to make a lot of people happy, even though this is a beauty subscription service... haha


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Another thing about the music downloads... sometimes starbucks puts out a "summer mix" where you get of the little cards, but the code gives you access to like 7 summer songs. That would be a good way to make a lot of people happy, even though this is a beauty subscription service... haha


good point. I would be happier with a mix of songs for a theme than a single artist. Here's hoping!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's possible that the Taste it could be a yummy lip gloss? (yes, I know you're not supposed to eat it...) I can only hope. With so many food allergy problems and different tastes I find food an odd lifestyle product to include in a beauty box. Plus, would they really be including 2 "lifestyle" items (food and download)? I'm pretty convinced the "hear" would be a music download. It's cheap (most likely free) and easy and can be distributed to everyone.


 If I remember correctly, the music download they included previously was just an extra, in addition to the regular amount of samples and the lifestyle extra, and not the lifestyle extra itself.  They used to include a food type almost every month - Lara bars, Choco pods (yum!) and more recently, they have been including tea as the lifestyle extras.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2012)

Excited because I love Glamour, but not going to get too excited as I was burned by the opt in/out TV BB.  My GG BB was meh.  It seems to be when the box is limited or exclusive they are really good and when everyone gets them they are ok.  Just my opinion.

But good marketing to get us all talking when June boxes aren't even out!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 7, 2012)

I wish Taste was chocolate but that's probably not a good idea since it's pretty much summer right now. I'd prefer some kind of gummy fruity candy. 

I heard that Glymm stopped giving out jelly beans with their boxes and people were pretty upset over it.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 7, 2012)

So are the boxes going to be different? I'm assuming there will have to be some variation as they can't possibly get enough of the same samples to cover every single subscriber. Just wondering if it's worth keeping my second box. I was going to cancel it after June since I decided to keep GB.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

If it's like the Teen Vogue or Gossip Girl boxes there were be over a dozen box variations with products that cross over. If June's contents - over 40 items - is any indication of July's then the box contents shouldn't overlap too much. Is it worth keeping a 2nd subscription? Not if your profiles are so similar. My younger two daughters have almost identical profiles and have been getting the SAME box each month. I just switched one of their profiles a few weeks ago so we'll see if she keeps getting the same box as her youngest sister.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just really hope if they're offering stila again that everyone gets it--or something equally amazing.  No point in hyping up brands like that if less than half the boxes contain it, ya know?


              I'm with you on that one... as a subscriber who did NOT receive any DIOR product in her GG box....


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm seriously considering getting another sub and creating a totally different profile...such a good idea!! I am also happy to hear about another fun collab!! It keeps things interesting! I guess we will see how July's box will compare to this month's jet setting theme!!

xX


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's like the Teen Vogue or Gossip Girl boxes there were be over a dozen box variations with products that cross over. If June's contents - over 40 items - is any indication of July's then the box contents shouldn't overlap too much. Is it worth keeping a 2nd subscription? Not if your profiles are so similar. My younger two daughters have almost identical profiles and have been getting the SAME box each month. I just switched one of their profiles a few weeks ago so we'll see if she keeps getting the same box as her youngest sister.


 Well I got different boxes last month, and I'm assuming I'll probably get different ones this month as well. Just because one shipped yesterday and the other one has no information on it yet. Usually when it's the same box, it seems like people get shipping notices at the same time. Guess I have a little less than a month to think on it and decide...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's the pic if you don't want to click through. : )
> ...


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jun 8, 2012)

They'll probably use that popcorn that they put in the Birchbox man boxes for June.


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They'll probably use that popcorn that they put in the Birchbox man boxes for June.


 more than likely. we'll still be talking about the "expired popcorn fiasco in July", and how we're still waiting on our replacement bags, months down the line.


----------



## JessP (Jun 8, 2012)

There was flavored popcorn in the Birchbox Man box? That's..interesting lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 9, 2012)

I might pick up a second sub for this box but I think I'll wait to decide until we have more info


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They'll probably use that popcorn that they put in the Birchbox man boxes for June.


 If they do, they'll get a nasty email from me and probably from other vegetarian subscribers...that popcorn had bacon in it!


----------



## l0vesandy (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## becarr50 (Jun 10, 2012)

You never know, taste could be the teas, choco pods, popcorn, luna bars, larabars. Haha the list goes on and on about what Birchbox has sampled in the past food-wise.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You never know, taste could be the teas, choco pods, popcorn, luna bars, larabars. Haha the list goes on and on about what Birchbox has sampled in the past food-wise.


 Fingers crossed for more tea!


----------



## Robasha (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a page from this month's Glamour that may be a hint?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

MMM They're gonna send Ben&amp;Jerrys!? LOL


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am unable to go pick one up, what are the items on the page? Just wondering I see the B&amp;J but can't read the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Robasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a page from this month's Glamour that may be a hint?


----------



## Robasha (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> more than likely. we'll still be talking about the "expired popcorn fiasco in July", and how we're still waiting on our replacement bags, months down the line.


 i can see it now. it would be called "BB popcorngate" lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for more tea!


 yeah i loved that french tea that they sent in april so much that i used my points on a box of it


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i loved that french tea that they sent in april so much that i used my points on a box of it


 It's on sneakpeeq now, if you want to buy some more! I bought a package with 54 bags of it, it was soooo good.


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the page from Glamour - definitely excited to see what's in store for July! My June box is just okay..


----------



## Robasha (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel like I would have loved my box if I didn't get built up for full size stila and awesome bandaids. I have to force myself not to look next month until after I get my box and realize that I like my products.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Robasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I would have loved my box if I didn't get built up for full size stila and awesome bandaids. I have to force myself not to look next month until after I get my box and realize that I like my products.


 I like to look at the spoilers so I can prepare myself for whatever I have to come.  If it's a box of sad, I can figure out my swap list.  The strange thing is that when I get a box of sad, sometimes I end up liking the stuff *more* because I've already braced myself for not liking anything, so if I actually try something and like it, I'm pleasantly surprised.  Like in July.  I had box 1, and I thought I had already locked in my skincare regime, and I hate neutral polish.  To my surprise, I ended up switching cleansers, and I actually kind of like the polish for a change from my usual punk shades (I'm actually going to wear a different shade from that collection tonight for _True Blood_ because it reminds me of Pam, and, on Sunday nights, I like to tie my nail color to whatever show I'm watching.  I don't watch much tv, and I go to my aunt's for dinner and HBO on Sunday evenings, so it's An Event for me).  Or December.  I ended up loving the oil so much that I bought a full-sized version of the not-shimmer one even though I had initially sighed at every single thing in that box.  

Boxes of fail are completely different.  Those are boxes where I end up hating everything, or at least am indifferent to everything.  February, for example.  The one item I kind of liked was something I already had in large bottle form (the hair oil) from last June that I had barely made a dent in.  Yeesh, I feel downright hostile just *looking* at that box now.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's on sneakpeeq now, if you want to buy some more! I bought a package with 54 bags of it, it was soooo good.


 thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL...I have all the seasons!! Love that show and had read the books prior to..was so excited to have it come out...I think I'll put up a cutesy ponytail and channel some Sookie lol..Pam is ridiculous; don't you love the juxtaposition of her ultra femme outfits(minus the leather at times) and serial killer attitude?



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like to look at the spoilers so I can prepare myself for whatever I have to come.  If it's a box of sad, I can figure out my swap list.  The strange thing is that when I get a box of sad, sometimes I end up liking the stuff *more* because I've already braced myself for not liking anything, so if I actually try something and like it, I'm pleasantly surprised.  Like in July.  I had box 1, and I thought I had already locked in my skincare regime, and I hate neutral polish.  To my surprise, I ended up switching cleansers, and I actually kind of like the polish for a change from my usual punk shades (I'm actually going to wear a different shade from that collection tonight for _True Blood_ because it reminds me of Pam, and, on Sunday nights, I like to tie my nail color to whatever show I'm watching.  I don't watch much tv, and I go to my aunt's for dinner and HBO on Sunday evenings, so it's An Event for me).  Or December.  I ended up loving the oil so much that I bought a full-sized version of the not-shimmer one even though I had initially sighed at every single thing in that box.
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to look at the tea and noticed they had hair ties similar to the Twistbands (which I like) so I got a set of 9(!) for $4. And I bought the green tea set for my mom. I always forget to check sneekpeeq! So, TY.


 No prob! I bought sooo much of that tea haha. I am on the leaderboard for it so I should be getting some credit...which i will probably use on the twistbands.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you guys see this blog post Birchbox posted on Facebook? It's all about the July Glamour boxes, yay!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/24951047964/glamour?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=June_061212_glamour


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2012)

As a *huge* fan of The Who, the "see it, hear it" etc. part always makes me think of _Tommy_.  

(And I'm kind of creeped out by the picture on the boxes.  It looks like a bunch of tongues!  I like the color palette, though.  I'm also a huge fan of blues, purples, and greens.)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 13, 2012)

Curated by Glamourâ€™s beauty editors, the July box features treats from the following brands, among others:

*See It:* stila and Color Club to showcase the latest cosmetics trends!

*Hear It:* Custom designed headphones and a _Glamour_ edited â€œprettifyingâ€ playlist on Spotify â€“ plus a month of free premium service on Spotify in every box!

*Feel It: *AHAVA and AlternaÂ® for skin and hair that feels silky smooth

*Smell It:* Oscar de la Renta fragrance to keep you uplifted

*Taste It:* LÃ„RABAR and Tea FortÃ© for your snack cravings
ummm. has anyone seen this? on a blog i subscribe to she's doing a 'Birchbox sponsored' giveaway to win one of the july boxes and the info she posted about.... hmm.... don't know but haven't seen this elsewhere? inside scoop????? SOUNDS AWESOME (at least i think so, but i've LOVED my last 2 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean i've seen some of this stuff elsewhere, but #2 is a total surprise to me.


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ohmanohmanohman. i wonder if the first part of the "hear it" category will be high quality


----------



## JessP (Jun 13, 2012)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ummm. has anyone seen this? on a blog i subscribe to she's doing a 'Birchbox sponsored' giveaway to win one of the july boxes and the info she posted about.... hmm.... don't know but haven't seen this elsewhere? inside scoop????? SOUNDS AWESOME (at least i think so, but i've LOVED my last 2 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean i've seen some of this stuff elsewhere, but #2 is a total surprise to me. Sounds intriguing! I wonder about that first part of 'hear it' as well!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

Imagine how mad people are going to be if they only get the low end item from the first sense....



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

> Imagine how mad people are going to be if they only get the low end item from the first sense....


 I'll let you know next month since that will probably be my case lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, ouch! I've been happy with my boxes, but you know it is lame for those going on value to get a $4-$8 polish as opposed to a $20+? Makeup item.. this month, being a perfect example with a $36 item and all. I'm more in the pool of getting stuff I'd like to sample and use regardless of value, but the disparity of box values really chap some peeps bums lol. Good luck next month ladies!! Some may need it when they open their boxes lol.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll let you know next month since that will probably be my case lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be cool.  Although (sadly) I'm not trying to get myself too worked up cause everytime they feature Stila (which is a lot lately) I don't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

Im excited for July's box! Im already over my June box and anticipating whats going to be in July's collaboration box with Glamour because I have just signed up for a second subscription!!! Im really hoping it will be worth it, my beauty profiles are completely different so well see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one feeling a little meh about the July box.  The brands seem to be the same as what's in the SS boxes.  Glamour and Allure are sister mags so I wonder if there are going to be dupes.  I've already gotten 2 perfumes from Oscar de la Renta and 2 Alterna hair products.  I'd been thinking of canceling one of my 2 BB subs and will definitely do so now.


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Robasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have kept reading before I posted. See it, hear it (as long as headphones come) and Taste it seem to be intriguing. I know a lot of people don't like food because of allergies, but I like to see a snack as an extra. They should stay away from nuts though as that's a pretty common allergy and can be dangerous just to have it in the box for some people unlike other allergies where they can be around it as long as they don't eat it. I am getting sick of perfume samples tho. You can get them for free and they seem to like sticking them in every single box every month almost. If you are going to give perfume then rollerballs or mini bottle would be much better.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 13, 2012)

glamour is my fave magazine! and I'm so glad BB is teaming up with them! If (hear it) is earphones, it would make me fall in love with BB since our relationship has been very mundane!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting sick of perfume samples tho. You can get them for free and they seem to like sticking them in every single box every month almost. If you are going to give perfume then rollerballs or mini bottle would be much better.


 Yeah, as much as I LOVE to try out new scents and have discovered a few new favorites through Birchbox, I agree that a rollerball or a small bottle would be soooo much better. I mean come on! anyone can snag a perfume sample vial at their local macys or sephora! I think the perfume samples should be included as en extra and not one of the 4 main items.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 13, 2012)

So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out) 

The Alterna UV thing was in May's ss box i think. 

Some of the others too maybe? Have only been subscribing 2 months, so i'm not sure. 





pic that went with the text spoiler I put up last night.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


 Perfume looks like a vial in the sample card, definitely not a full size.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a lot of stuff that people were predicting earlier. Though seeing the kinda stuff makes me more excited. Would love if they gave us Ben and Jerry's. I'm from Vermont and they have great ice cream. Polish for see it would be great. I think getting polish is my favorite thing to get in these boxes as I'm pretty much up for any brand and color. For feel getting a puff or some other kind of tool would be more interesting to me then a soothing lotion or something. I'm not going to have high hopes for this box after the GG one, but I'm still getting excited.
> Yeah I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ben &amp; Jerrys! My guess is that theyll be putting a coupon for a free pint in some of the boxes as a lifestyle extra. I just wish they would include a different color besides gold since a lot of people already recevied the color club disco nap gold polish. I am also curious about the puff, is it a perfumed shimmery body powder puff? hmm.. Lastly, Im wondering if the article you showed the actual box items, maybe their giveaway is a little better or different than the boxes.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfume looks like a vial in the sample card, definitely not a full size.


 der. good call, lol.


----------



## bloo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I LOVE LOVE LOVE Ben &amp; Jerrys! My guess is that theyll be putting a coupon for a free pint in some of the boxes as a lifestyle extra. I just wish they would include a different color besides gold since a lot of people already recevied the color club disco nap gold polish. I am also curious about the puff, is it a perfumed shimmery body powder puff? hmm.. Lastly, Im wondering if the article you showed the actual box items, maybe their giveaway is a little better or different than the boxes.


 I'm think their giveaways won't be exactly the same stuff in our bags, especially since they send out many different boxes. I do hope it's not gold polish either as I just got that in the GG one.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


 I already have 4 of those items lol definitely hoping not to get dupes!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am just hoping the perfume ( if it is perfume) is a decent size like the Oscar de la Renta Live in Live that came in this months sample society. Not more if those tiny little freebie vials we usually get


 
*SS is $15/month, so that's why their perfume samples are bigger.*


----------



## Pellen (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *SS is $15/month, so that's why their perfume samples are bigger.*


Most all the samples are bigger, lol.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I'm not excited about this at all?


 
*No. I'm not jazzed about this box at all yet, especially if it contains another music download. I never even downloaded the last one they sent. *


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *No. I'm not jazzed about this box at all yet, especially if it contains another music download. I never even downloaded the last one they sent. *


 I didn't use the last music download either. I am not that excited either because I feel like I have most of those items that were free gifts with purchase at Ulta.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm. Still neutral for me so far, though BB's magazine boxes have been a hit for me thus far.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am just hoping the perfume ( if it is perfume) is a decent size like the Oscar de la Renta Live in Live that came in this months sample society. Not more if those tiny little freebie vials we usually get


 i LOVE that scent!  i got it too and wouldnt mind a second one... its my new fave!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *No. I'm not jazzed about this box at all yet, especially if it contains another music download. I never even downloaded the last one they sent. *


 I'm not too pumped either. I'm so tired stila and color club being in birchbox every month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Most all the samples are bigger, lol.


 I just joined Sample Society, will be getting my first box in the beginning of July. Itll be fun to compare to Birchbox, which is my frist and only sub. service untill now!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 13, 2012)

I abide by the the terminology "The glass is always half full never half empty."

So either way for $10 bucks I appreciate everything in my boxes.

But if we get some Headphones as people in New York would say...THAT'S POPPPIINNNNNN! lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not too pumped either. I'm so tired stila and color club being in birchbox every month.


I'm not tired of Stila being in the boxes, I'm tired of _not_ getting any Stila in my boxes! lol.  But yea, I can see what you're saying.  Maybe if they spread the wealth and didn't give the same people boxes that contain same brand for 3 months and gave that brand to those who didn't get it previous months...hmmm, now that's a thought. lol.  I know there's a "beauty profile" they use, but I swear it doesn't end up making a whole bunch of difference.  My mom listed skin care as splurge item and while she does get that she also gets the big ticket makeup items each month.  I listed makeup and I didn't get any stila products ever or the dior mascara.  Lucky for me, my mom _does_ share the wealth and we use stuff from each other's birchboxes. 

But yea, mix it up a lil' BB!


----------



## arendish (Jun 13, 2012)

Glamour has pretty much given away what's going to be in some of the boxes. Found this on the website today:

Some of the pick-me-up products include...

Stila eyeshadow hues and Color Club nail polish--all the better to have them *see* you, my dears!) Ahava treat to make your skin *feel* temptingly smooth and Oscar de la Renta perfume so you *smell* extra delicious. *Tasty* treats and designed headphones and a "prettifying" playlist for you to *listen *to on Spotify - plus a month of free premium service on Spotify in every box!


Read More http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2012/06/woot-woot-check-out-the-glamou.html#ixzz1xhKj0SYr


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glamour has pretty much given away what's going to be in some of the boxes. Found this on the website today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not tired of Stila being in the boxes, I'm tired of _not_ getting any Stila in my boxes! lol.  But yea, I can see what you're saying.  Maybe if they spread the wealth and didn't give the same people boxes that contain same brand for 3 months and gave that brand to those who didn't get it previous months...hmmm, now that's a thought. lol.  I know there's a "beauty profile" they use, but I swear it doesn't end up making a whole bunch of difference.  My mom listed skin care as splurge item and while she does get that she also gets the big ticket makeup items each month.  I listed makeup and I didn't get any stila products ever or the dior mascara.  Lucky for me, my mom _does_ share the wealth and we use stuff from each other's birchboxes.
> ...


 The big thing I've noticed with the stila products is they are on hautelook and at least a year old if they are giving full size. Which is fine, make up is make up, and a full size product is nice to have, but it starts to feel like they are loading their old products off on bb subscribers sometimes.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I abide by the the terminology "The glass is always half full never half empty."
> 
> ...


LOL i'm from NY as well! and that comment made me ROFL, for sure!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 13, 2012)

*i think since i have an idea of whats going ot be in the boxes, and the curiosity won't get to me as bad, i am not going to peek this box..  or should i say try..  i wasnt going ot peek junes but ended up 2 days before i received it...   but i will try for sure.....*


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glamour has pretty much given away what's going to be in some of the boxes. Found this on the website today:
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The big thing I've noticed with the stila products is they are on hautelook and at least a year old if they are giving full size. Which is fine, make up is make up, and a full size product is nice to have, but it starts to feel like they are loading their old products off on bb subscribers sometimes.


That could be.  I always miss Stila when it's on Hautelook :/


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There were only four Teen Vogue box variations out of the 23 box variations for March. Since ALL the boxes in July will be Glamour boxes then the variation will increase from four to possibly between 20 and 30 (at this time it's unknown exactly how many variations there will be).


 Sweet! Good to know - thanks for the info, Zadi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I got 3 (YES THREE) Gossip Girl boxes, because I LOVE GG and I didn't receive ONE make up item or "hot ticket" items. I am not complaining because I know there are win some lose some but a lot lately have been lose some and I am just excited for my win some!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, ouch! I've been happy with my boxes, but you know it is lame for those going on value to get a $4-$8 polish as opposed to a $20+? Makeup item.. this month, being a perfect example with a $36 item and all. I'm more in the pool of getting stuff I'd like to sample and use regardless of value, but the disparity of box values really chap some peeps bums lol. Good luck next month ladies!! Some may need it when they open their boxes lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I am sorry but...




This looks like a "we have tons of left overs from previous months, lets throw a bunch of it in a box and slap Glamour on it!" Just my opinion!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that if a company advertises specifically what's in the box, then everyone should get what's advertised.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


OOO the picture makes me very excited! I have that Live in Love perfume from the SS box this month. If anyone ends up loving it, I'd be happy to give you mine. It was a mini bottle, not a little vial. It's a pleasant fragrance, but a little too green or something for my chemistry.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I abide by the the terminology "The glass is always half full never half empty."
> 
> ...


good philosophy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree. That was the issue with the GG box (and the fact that it was so over hyped), about 3 people got the Dior Mascara when that was one of the advertised goodies.



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that if a company advertises specifically what's in the box, then everyone should get what's advertised.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but...
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe the "we have a bunch of left overs" will lead to an awesome August box?  Or September (back to school)?  A wiping of the slate so to speak?  It will be interesting...

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but...
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

i want oscar perfume !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
boo at the spotify tho. i mean i love spotify ! but you can get a  free month just by clicking their banner , soooo hm. maybe the headphones will be cool ?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOO the picture makes me very excited! I have that Live in Love perfume from the SS box this month. If anyone ends up loving it, I'd be happy to give you mine. It was a mini bottle, not a little vial. It's a pleasant fragrance, but a little too green or something for my chemistry.


i'm down for this without even smelling it - never met a fragrance in this line that i did not love. lifelong love affair haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 13, 2012)

I am kind of keen on the something for every five senses, though! That does make for a kinda well-rounded box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm down for this without even smelling it - never met a fragrance in this line that i did not love. lifelong love affair haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I planned on cancelling after I get my 20% off/3rd month anniversary coupon this month. But after hearing its "supposed" to be a great box, im not really seeing anything too special about so it im kinda on the fence. Im just scared i'll cancel &amp; miss out on something


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I planned on cancelling after I get my 20% off/3rd month anniversary coupon this month. But after hearing its "supposed" to be a great box, im not really seeing anything too special about so it im kinda on the fence. Im just scared i'll cancel &amp; miss out on something


 I cancelled, and I was afraid of the same thing too. I just told myself that with the money I save from not buying all these sample boxes, I can get myself something that I actually want!


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Sample Society, will be getting my first box in the beginning of July. Itll be fun to compare to Birchbox, which is my frist and only sub. service untill now!!


 Me too!

I signed up for SS and will get the July box. Being new to "sample" boxes I started with BB and MYGLAM. Cancled MG last month and have been kind of under-whelmed by BB. I guess I had expected a little more and didnt realized when I signed up that there were so many different boxes. They sure do hype the BIG brands, that I have yet to recieve in any of my boxes.

Looking forward to SS and giving BB another month.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but...
> 
> ...


----------



## GariDong (Jun 14, 2012)

> LOL I know how you ladies feel, it's another reason I haven't dropped Sample Society or MyGlam because "what if the next month has..." type of mentality. I REALLY need to drop a couple more. I know it WON'T be Julep or Birchbox so that leaves Glossybox, MyGlam and Sample Society.


 Agreed. I cancelled Myglam in May, but after seeing the sneak peeks for June I regretted canceling so much!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhhh i just got an email saying i can sign up for june's glossybox. if i only had any money in my paypal account i would jump on it in a heartbeat. but alas!

not sure if i will keep 2 BBs next month - guess it depends what the first wave (or spoiler pics) looks like? i WILL cancel the 2nd BB again as soon as i rate everything this month though. re-sub if needed~


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would LOVE a color club nail polish in mint!!! Every color club I have gotten, I have ended up purchasing because I used up the entire sample!



I like their formula a lot! i only have one polish (from my first box in april) but i wish i had gotten the others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like their formula a lot! i only have one polish (from my first box in april) but i wish i had gotten the others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I purchased the Color Club polish in Age of Aquarious and I am *IN LOVE* with the color!!!! The formula was a bit tricky for me though so I only did my toes. I wonder if its just  a problem with that color.....


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhhh i just got an email saying i can sign up for june's glossybox. if i only had any money in my paypal account i would jump on it in a heartbeat. but alas!
> 
> not sure if i will keep 2 BBs next month - guess it depends what the first wave (or spoiler pics) looks like? i WILL cancel the 2nd BB again as soon as i rate everything this month though. re-sub if needed~


 LUCKY!! Im still on the waitlist!!!


----------



## annacristina (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but...
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

Umm yeah I totally agree that this looks like a bunch on leftovers! I think everything in this picture is a repeat! If this is what the boxes will be like Im very disapointed! Youd think since they have never done a Glamour collaboration, that they would bring in NEW products! Its like the collaboration is pointless and only a way for glamour to mass market! The only thing that seems new are the headphones and playlist (Highlight) Ive read about! I dont know, maybe this is just a giveaway box and not a good representatin of the actual product variety, we can hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LUCKY!! Im still on the waitlist!!!


 no waitlist! Glossy box didn't send me an email- they posted on facebook that they had open enrollment. I just went and signed up and bought one! I subscribed to the newsletter or whatever like a month ago and did not get an email saying i could subscribe. 

GO!

hurry! lol


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG IM GOING RIGHT NOW LOL​ I also signed up for the newsletter and didnt get an e-mail!!​ THANKS FOR THE TIP!!​ Ill let you know if i get a sub!!!​  ​ xX​


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the Color Club polish in Age of Aquarious and I am *IN LOVE* with the color!!!! The formula was a bit tricky for me though so I only did my toes. I wonder if its just  a problem with that color.....


  I love this color!  I don't think the formula is bad, but the small brush can make it harder.  It has become my go-to summer color.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 14, 2012)

To me it doesn't look like a full sized perfume, but one of those cards that they put the vials in. A full sized wouldn't be smaller than the tube.



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG IM GOING RIGHT NOW LOL​ I also signed up for the newsletter and didnt get an e-mail!!​ THANKS FOR THE TIP!!​ Ill let you know if i get a sub!!!​  ​ xX​


 hope it worked out. i did evenutally get an email. it could be that they were sending out emails in batches according to when you subscribed to the newsletter, but there was no reference number or anything.


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


 ah.... hm.

well at least the stila product isn't a piece of cardstock with a tiny bit of eyeshadow stuck to it


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry but...
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 14, 2012)

> So I wonder how much variety there will be between boxes.Â  It seemed the Teen Vogue boxes were pretty similar (depending on skin and hair type)--almost everyone got the lipsurgence and essie.Â  Hopefully it won't be like the GG box where lots of people didn't get the products they advertised would be in it.


 Actually, lots of people got completely left out of Teen Vogue as well.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this color!  I don't think the formula is bad, but the small brush can make it harder.  It has become my go-to summer color.


 I've tried several Color Club creams (full-sized and mini versions), and they've all disappointed me:  way too watery and patchy.  But their foils?  Amazing.  Especially the Keep It Under Cover half of their Alter Ego collection from a few years ago.  You can still get it from Victoria Nail Supply, too!


----------



## snllama (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried several Color Club creams (full-sized and mini versions), and they've all disappointed me:  way too watery and patchy.  But their foils?  Amazing.  Especially the Keep It Under Cover half of their Alter Ego collection from a few years ago.  You can still get it from Victoria Nail Supply, too!


 I agree I never get an even application and they chip quickly. I put the coral on my toes last month and it chipped within two days. Normally it takes 5-6 weeks for a polish to chip on my toes. So Im not impressed.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I'm not excited about this at all?


 Same here, I feel "eh" about it. Maybe, they will have an amazing box. I love that Birchbox is growing &amp; that they are getting business but you can see in the boxes. They aren't as great as they used to be. The Teen Vogue box was the best one by far for me.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

> I agree I never get an even application and they chip quickly. I put the coral on my toes last month and it chipped within two days. Normally it takes 5-6 weeks for a polish to chip on my toes. So Im not impressed.


 Oh gosh i hope my toes don't chip that soon! They look so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish it went on smoother. Unless I put a *huge* amount of polish on the brush it went on streaky and tacky. But somehow I made it work and just to throw it out there it was way better than a revlon polish i just recently tried. my favorite polishes lately are zoya and butter london...SO IN LOVE!!! Well hopefully we don't get another mini color club again in july lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


 Could the blogger put all those pictures of the items together in front of the Glamour box?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could the blogger put all those pictures of the items together in front of the Glamour box?


 hmmm.. seems legit. She actually posted today that she got an email or call or something and they will be having her do like a guest blog or something.


----------



## JessP (Jun 15, 2012)

> Same here, I feel "eh" about it. Maybe, they will have an amazing box. I love that Birchbox is growing &amp; that they are getting business but you can see in the boxes. They aren't as great as they used to be. The Teen Vogue box was the best one by far for me.Â


 The Teen Vogue box was the best one for me, too! Fingers crossed the Glamour one will be better than the last two months.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm.. seems legit. She actually posted today that she got an email or call or something and they will be having her do like a guest blog or something.


 Who is this blogger?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who is this blogger?


 http://www.facebook.com/YourBeautyJunkie

here is her facebook

and here is her blog: 

http://yourbeautyjunkie.com/


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/YourBeautyJunkie
> 
> ...


 thanks!


----------



## onematchfire (Jun 15, 2012)

I had great luck with the Color Club Age of Aquarius lasting on my nails.  That and Zoya last longer than most polishes I've used (except for the Birchbox Zoya gel trio, which chips and peels pretty much immediately).


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this color!  I don't think the formula is bad, but the small brush can make it harder.  It has become my go-to summer color.


that's the one i have too (from BB) love love love it for toes &lt;3  i tried it on my hands but i don't have a good base/topcoat combo so my hands have been chipping  sooo bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  don't wanna waste my tiny bottle lol


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm actually really excited about this box. 

I got the color club in May so hopefully I won't get that since they don't repeat samples. 

I'm SUPER excited about getting a free month of Spotify premium because I used the trial period up already and loved having it on my phone but when it was up I didn't feel like spending $10 a month to keep it. (Rather have a second BB, ha!)  I just hope I don't get the Oscar because I have the deluxe mini size from SS last month.


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually really excited about this box.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think even if you got color club before they will still send it again since it will be (should be?) a different color.
> ...


 Yep.  In addition to receiving Zoya multiple times, I've received Color Club a couple of times. They're sampling from specific collections.

Oh!  The mailman just brought stuff up to my doorstep!  The last of my June boxes!  Whoo!  Now I can update my swap list with eyeliners!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 16, 2012)

This box looks pretty good to me, I have been very pleased so far with all the sponsored boxes this year. The only thing I don't want is the Lara bar, every flavor I have tried I have disliked. From all the sneak preview pics everyone has posted, it seems like there are a few different makeup items and getting one of those would make me a very happy girl.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/YourBeautyJunkie
> 
> ...


 I just went to her blog, and if those are the items we are getting from the ones she listed then it looks like July is going to be great!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2012)

Same here, I'm not a huge fan of Lara bars, but if I get just 1 full-size cosmetic item I'll be a happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This box looks pretty good to me, I have been very pleased so far with all the sponsored boxes this year. The only thing I don't want is the Lara bar, every flavor I have tried I have disliked. From all the sneak preview pics everyone has posted, it seems like there are a few different makeup items and getting one of those would make me a very happy girl.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had great luck with the Color Club Age of Aquarius lasting on my nails.  That and Zoya last longer than most polishes I've used (except for the Birchbox Zoya gel trio, which chips and peels pretty much immediately).


 

I LOVE the Age of Aquarius color! Like you said, it really really lasts, and I've never gotten more compliments on my nails than when I was wearing that color. I think because it's not at all subtle, very bright and happy, and kind of 80s... people really like it! It was in my first birchbox, (March or April?)

The problem with the "taste" part is allergies. I have a nut allergy, and I can't use any products with almond oil (I found this out when I used a Kiehls face product). I emailed birchbox about this and they said there wasn't anything they could do, but encouraged me to share with my friends if I had a product I couldn't use... We shall see what happens!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

*I've decided that I am MUCH happier if I choose to embrace what is sent to me instead of griping about it. It takes me a few days to warm up to some of my BB shipments, sometimes, and I don't think I got much in either the GG or the Teen Vogue boxes..*

*AND it pissed me off that my initial box had nipple tapes in it like I'm some kind of slut. My other " items" were a hair tie and that awful pink lip gloss that wasn't glossy but gunky in " signature" BB pink.*

*I don't see how anyone can gripe about a repeat BRAND like Stila, which is a premium brand, or Oscar de La Renta, again, a premium brand of fragrances.*

*Think-- you could get nipple tapes and hair ties instead of the Glamour collaboration, which I think will be higher quality than that. Ya know? *


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am also excited for this box, I dont care if its repeats or left-overs honestly, as long as its new to me. And even if the Oscar perfume that was in SS this month is also in these BBs, I wouldnt mind, I love that fragrance. Plus, most ppl dont like all the products each and every month, thats what the trade thread is for! And I have found some really amazing products that I would have missed out on trying. (Pangea Organics Facial Mask and LuLu Organics Dry Shampoo/Hair Powder, for example)


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I've decided that I am MUCH happier if I choose to embrace what is sent to me instead of griping about it. It takes me a few days to warm up to some of my BB shipments, sometimes, and I don't think I got much in either the GG or the Teen Vogue boxes..*
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't someone slutty not bother with the nipple tape at all....lol


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 17, 2012)

> *I've decided that I am MUCH happier if I choose to embrace what is sent to me instead of griping about it. It takes me a few days to warm up to some of my **BB** shipments, sometimes, and I don't think I got much in either the GG or the Teen Vogue boxes..* *AND it pissed me off that my initial box had nipple tapes in it like I'm some kind of slut. My other " items" were a hair tie and that awful pink lip gloss that wasn't glossy but gunky in " signature" **BB** pink.* *I don't see how anyone can gripe about a repeat BRAND like Stila, which is a premium brand, or Oscar de La Renta, again, a premium brand of fragrances.* *Think-- you could get nipple tapesÂ and hair ties instead of the Glamour collaboration, which I think will be higher quality than that. Ya know?*


 I would actually LIKE nipple tapes so I DON'T look like a slut... I mean, that's just me.. lol


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would actually LIKE nipple tapes so I DON'T look like a slut... I mean, that's just me.. lol


 I like the tape too. They keep my conservative wrap dresses from sluttily unwrapping!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *AND it pissed me off that my initial box had nipple tapes in it like I'm some kind of slut. My other " items" were a hair tie and that awful pink lip gloss that wasn't glossy but gunky in " signature" BB pink.*


 I don't see how "nipple tape" (it's not even nipple tape if you're talking about the fashion tape sent out in Birchbox) is slutty in the first place. I know (personally as in been to their homes, weddings, birthday parties, pageant parties) many a Southern beauty queens - a former Miss Texas (Top Five in the Miss America pageant), a Miss Oklahoma as well a few former Miss Washington's (including two who were the Top Three), Miss Washington's Outstanding Teen (I know five formers and the current) and a few hundred girls with local titles or who held local titles - all of whom compete in the Miss America and Miss America's Outstanding Teen pageants or local pageants. I also know a former Miss Washington Teen USA (part of the Miss USA/Miss Teen USA pageants; she's good friends with my eldest) and a former Miss California.  I know not one of these young women are sluts and they wear or have worn nipple tape. It's VERY judgmental for anyone to even associate nipple tape with being a slut.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2012)

I was really put off by tape until I got stuck in one of those 'wrap any way you want' bridesmaid's dresses.  Fashion tapes in all sizes and shapes are now my best friend.  I've got a favorite bathing suit top that keeps me from diving in the water or doing anything fun, think I might try them for that too.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a little nervous about this box.  And I really, really need it to be a good one for me to keep going with BB.  June had some great boxes, but I got the absolute worst one and I hated it with a passion!  If "taste it" is a food item (which seems pretty certain) and "smell it" is a perfume (which seems maybe a little less certain but still quite likely) and "hear it" is either a download or earbuds (fairly certain), then as far as I am concerned, 3 of the 5 items in the box are a bust right off the bat.  (Food is ok by me as a lifestyle extra, but NOT as a main feature of the box).  I'm sick of the perfume samples!  I got them 2 months in a row.  Give it a rest already!!!  Music downloads?  That's not beauty related!  Inappropriate for the box.  Besides, they have NO information about our musical tastes.  I hate country, for example, and would be really ticked if the downloads were from country artists.  Earbuds?  I don't use them.  I bought old style headphones from Skullcandy cause I can't stand the kind you stick in your ears.  So uncomfortable!

Anyway, with a few exceptions (mine included) I thought June was good.  So, I ordered a second BB under my middle name.  My other June box is supposed to ship on Friday the 22nd.  I wanted to maintain 2 accounts until I figured out which one got me the best boxes most of the time--a trendy box or a classic box.  I'm not enthused about getting 2 of these "5 senses" boxes, however.  I'm hoping they surprise us.  Maybe for "smell it," instead of perfume, they could include some scented body butters.  I just smelled a coconut lime one tonight that was heavenly.  That kind of thing would be most welcome, in my book.  Also, for taste it, they could do a play on words and include some product with a food name maybe?  It would be too dark for me, so I don't want it myself, but I saw a review for a Chocolate Soleil bronzer.  Something like that.  Or even flavored glosses or lip products.  That I would love.  I'm hoping, but given my big let down in June, I'm not so confident they can figure things like this out and be creative rather than literal.

If taste it, smell it, and hear it is as dull as we are thinking it will be, boy, that puts a lot of pressure on see it and touch it to be over the top amazing!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 17, 2012)

> I'm a little nervous about this box. Â And I really, really need it to be a good one for me to keep going with BB. Â June had some great boxes, but I got the absolute worst one and I hated it with a passion! Â If "taste it" is a food item (which seems pretty certain) and "smell it" is a perfume (which seems maybe a little less certain but still quite likely) and "hear it" is either a download or earbuds (fairly certain), then as far as I am concerned, 3 of the 5 items in the box are a bust right off the bat. Â (Food is ok by me as a lifestyle extra, but NOT as a main feature of the box). Â I'm sick of the perfume samples! Â I got them 2 months in a row. Â Give it a rest already!!! Â Music downloads? Â That's not beauty related! Â Inappropriate for the box. Â Besides, they have NO information about our musical tastes. Â I hate country, for example, and would be really ticked if the downloads were from country artists. Â Earbuds? Â I don't use them. Â I bought old style headphones from Skullcandy cause I can't stand the kind you stick in your ears. Â So uncomfortable! Anyway, with a few exceptions (mine included) I thought June was good. Â So, I ordered a second BB under my middle name. Â My other June box is supposed to ship on Friday the 22nd. Â I wanted to maintain 2 accounts until I figured out which one got me the best boxes most of the time--a trendy box or a classic box. Â I'm not enthused about getting 2 of these "5 senses" boxes, however. Â I'm hoping they surprise us. Â Maybe for "smell it," instead of perfume, they could include some scented body butters. Â I just smelled a coconut lime one tonight that was heavenly. Â That kind of thing would be most welcome, in my book. Â Also, for taste it, they could do a play on words and include some product with a food name maybe? Â It would be too dark for me, so I don't want it myself, but I saw a review for a Chocolate Soleil bronzer. Â Something like that. Â Or even flavored glosses or lip products. Â That I would love. Â I'm hoping, but given my big let down in June, I'm not so confident they can figure things like this out and be creative rather than literal. If taste it, smell it, and hear it is as dull as we are thinking it will be, boy, that puts a lot of pressure on see it and touch it to be over the top amazing!


 I actually have Too Faced's Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzer and sometimes the powder air gets in my mouth and it actually does taste cocoa-y. That would be a great play on words.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember so many people being angry with the opt-in/out thing with the Teen Vogue boxes (examples: didn't get the option, or opted in/out and got the opposite...).  I think maybe BB learned from that and decided against doing that again.  I do like these themes that they've been doing and I think this one will be fun.  Even if the box is completely over-hyped, it keeps us guessing and it's fun.  I seem to be in the minority, but I was happy with my Gossip Girl box.


 Gossip girl was my first box.  I thought it was ok at the time.  But compared to June it was wonderful!  I'm sorry, but I still feel like they have a lot to make up to me for sending me bar soap and a tiny powder sample designed for someone with a dark complexion when I am a light (pale) caucasian.  If I hadn't gotten the Stainiac like everyone else, the whole box would've been a bust for me.  So I guess that means I paid $10 for 1/7 of the full size product that normally costs $17. Unless I did the math wrong, that means the Stainiac sample's retail value is around $2.40.  I'll give them $1 for the Band Aids (which are at least useful) and $1 for another stupid perfume sample (which at least smelled good).  So...

Birchbox--where is my $5.60?????


----------



## whigrose (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Imagine how mad people are going to be if they only get the low end item from the first sense....


 Exactly!  As I said, the rest of the box puts a whole lot of pressure on that one sense to be great.  So, if I do get a crappy "see it," you'll probably "hear" something from me like this...^&amp;%^(($^#*--and you'll hear it from wherever you are in this country.  Maybe even overseas.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gossip girl was my first box.  I thought it was ok at the time.  But compared to June it was wonderful!  I'm sorry, but I still feel like they have a lot to make up to me for sending me bar soap and a tiny powder sample designed for someone with a dark complexion when I am a light (pale) caucasian.  If I hadn't gotten the Stainiac like everyone else, the whole box would've been a bust for me.  So I guess that means I paid $10 for 1/7 of the full size product that normally costs $17. Unless I did the math wrong, that means the Stainiac sample's retail value is around $2.40.  I'll give them $1 for the Band Aids (which are at least useful) and $1 for another stupid perfume sample (which at least smelled good).  So...
> 
> Birchbox--where is my $5.60?????


Well, you know it was bronzer, right? The powder? I mean, if you know, no biggie, but I just wanted to make sure you didn't think it was face powder. XD Try using it to highlight the "big three" area. (Top of forehead, cheeks, side of chin.) You might be surprised!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not tired of Stila being in the boxes, I'm tired of _not_ getting any Stila in my boxes! lol.  But yea, I can see what you're saying.  Maybe if they spread the wealth and didn't give the same people boxes that contain same brand for 3 months and gave that brand to those who didn't get it previous months...hmmm, now that's a thought. lol.  I know there's a "beauty profile" they use, but I swear it doesn't end up making a whole bunch of difference.  My mom listed skin care as splurge item and while she does get that she also gets the big ticket makeup items each month.  I listed makeup and I didn't get any stila products ever or the dior mascara.  Lucky for me, my mom _does_ share the wealth and we use stuff from each other's birchboxes.
> ...


 Unless the key is to NOT list makeup as the splurge item because they think you'll pay for it and buy it from them if they DON'T give it to you, lol!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree about food and music being acceptable only as lifestyle extras and not a main item.  I do like the diversity of beauty products like makeup, skin, hair, but I would rather not see lifestyle extras filling up my box. If I had wanted that I would have signed onto a subscription service like Cravebox or Conscious box.  Also, before anyone gets too hypted for this box and its brands like Stila and ColorClub and Oscar de La Renta, that girl's blog said that these boxes would feature t*hese brands "among others." *This basically means that we may not even get these brands in your box because they may not be included in all of the boxes like the Stainac stain this month. 

Also, it appears that we're probably going to get either the Stila or the ColorClub since those products appear to fulfill the "see it" sense.


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree about food and music being acceptable only as lifestyle extras and not a main item.  I do like the diversity of beauty products like makeup, skin, hair, but I would rather not see lifestyle extras filling up my box. If I had wanted that I would have signed onto a subscription service like Cravebox or Conscious box.  Also, before anyone gets too hypted for this box and its brands like Stila and ColorClub and Oscar de La Renta, that girl's blog said that these boxes would feature t*hese brands "among others." *This basically means that we may not even get these brands in your box because they may not be included in all of the boxes like the Stainac stain this month.
> 
> Also, it appears that we're probably going to get either the Stila or the ColorClub since those products appear to fulfill the "see it" sense.


 

Hmm, i wouldn't really mind getting a pair of (nice) headphones as the big ticket item of the month. it isn't a beauty item of course, but if they have great sound quality and are cute, that'd be awesome.

but yeah, it's going to be kind of a bummer if some people get $20+ stila products for the "see it" category, and other people get $8 nail polishes for theirs. ideally we'd all be getting both lol


----------



## whigrose (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, you know it was bronzer, right? The powder? I mean, if you know, no biggie, but I just wanted to make sure you didn't think it was face powder. XD Try using it to highlight the "big three" area. (Top of forehead, cheeks, side of chin.) You might be surprised!


 Wendy--Yes, I know it is a bronzer, but thanks for trying to be helpful.  



  But did you know that if you look up the company--Ada Cosmetics--they say on their homepage that they make makeup for "women of color?"  It makes total sense.  I saw a video where an African American lady put her Ada sample on her hand.  Wow!  You could tell it was going to look amazing on her.  She even said it was her favorite sample in the box to the point she might buy a full size and use it as a highlighter.  But on me, it is just too dark.  And if the entire company is marketed to women with olive skin or darker, BB should have known not to send it to people who said on our profiles we were Caucasians with light skin.  Seems pretty simple to me that the product should have been ruled out of my box.  Pretty in the jar, but dark on my face.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but seeing is how we are only spending $10 per month, no matter what we get, we are receiving a good deal.  Shipping for a package that size is usually at least $4-5.  Then you usually get at least 5 samples to give feedback for which equals another $5 in free products.  So really, whatever we get in that box is a bonus if you think of it that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not to mention the awesome referral system.  I understand that sometimes people are not happy with what is in their box, but we all sign up knowing that it is a gamble.  If you are happy less times than not, just cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too me, just being involved in an online community such as this with speculating, trading, etc, makes the excitement of receiving the boxes that much better!  I understand that not everyone agrees, but I thought I would just throw that out there!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm trying not to complain too much about the samples I get until I actually get the samples. I remember a few months ago I moaned and groaned about the Dermalogical Daily Cleanser that came in my Birchbox. In the end I ended up loving it. Got a second sample from Sample Society (which I'm STILL more than half full of) and I ended up buying a full size one which I probably won't be touching for another couple of months. I still hate those tattoo eyeliners though.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *AND it pissed me off that my initial box had nipple tapes in it like I'm some kind of slut. My other " items" were a hair tie and that awful pink lip gloss that wasn't glossy but gunky in " signature" BB pink.*


 I dunno, the sluts I know wouldn't wear nipple tape, as they'd want their goodies on full display...just sayin'.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless the key is to NOT list makeup as the splurge item because they think you'll pay for it and buy it from them if they DON'T give it to you, lol!


I was wondering that!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but seeing is how we are only spending $10 per month, no matter what we get, we are receiving a good deal.  Shipping for a package that size is usually at least $4-5.  Then you usually get at least 5 samples to give feedback for which equals another $5 in free products.  So really, whatever we get in that box is a bonus if you think of it that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not to mention the awesome referral system.  I understand that sometimes people are not happy with what is in their box, but we all sign up knowing that it is a gamble.  If you are happy less times than not, just cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too me, just being involved in an online community such as this with speculating, trading, etc, makes the excitement of receiving the boxes that much better!  I understand that not everyone agrees, but I thought I would just throw that out there!


 COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF!!!​ I completely agree and I wish more people would feel this way.​ I think a lot of people forget that shipping is included in the price, and set their expectations extremely high.​ On the other hand, It does suck when you see someone else with an amazing product that you didnt get​ but theres always a chance to snag something you missed out on in the trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ As long as I get one or two things that I can use and try out every month Im happy!​ Ive discovered some amazing products through BB over the 4 months that I have been​ subscribed and their points system is better than any other beauty subscription service IMO!​ Just thought Id let ya know that I feel the same way girl!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ 
xX​


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm excited for headphones! My ipod earbuds wear out after awhile, and I always like having extra pairs around because of that. I use them at the gym and it's nice to have one to keep in my purse.

I hope I don't get the Oscar Sample, since I already have the mini from Sample Society, but even if I do get it, it's alright.

All in all I'm happy with Birchbox and I think it's fun when they pair up with companies to do theme boxes like they have been doing.


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks so much!  I know what you mean about being disappointed that you did not get what someone else got, but I bet if we weren't so active in this forum, we would never even know what we missed out in!  Lol.  I can understand how it would be hard for them to provide full size items for every member, though.  The only thing I sort of agree with that everyone is complaining about is that I don't think the profiles are being used to the best of their ability, but I am happy nonetheless!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It feels great to have someone who agrees with me, so thanks for responding!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF!!!​ I completely agree and I wish more people would feel this way.​ I think a lot of people forget that shipping is included in the price, and set their expectations extremely high.​ On the other hand, It does suck when you see someone else with an amazing product that you didnt get​ but theres always a chance to snag something you missed out on in the trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ As long as I get one or two things that I can use and try out every month Im happy!​ Ive discovered some amazing products through BB over the 4 months that I have been​ subscribed and their points system is better than any other beauty subscription service IMO!​ Just thought Id let ya know that I feel the same way girl!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​
> xX​


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!  I know what you mean about being disappointed that you did not get what someone else got, but I bet if we weren't so active in this forum, we would never even know what we missed out in!  Lol.  I can understand how it would be hard for them to provide full size items for every member, though.  The only thing I sort of agree with that everyone is complaining about is that I don't think the profiles are being used to the best of their ability, but I am happy nonetheless!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It feels great to have someone who agrees with me, so thanks for responding!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i was thinking about my own box-envy as i wrote my blog review over the weekend and you are absolutely right. if i hadn't known about other the other variations of the boxes, i would have been pretty happy with my selection. and yes, i think it would be nice for them to make more use of our profiles.  i changed my splurge item from make up to fragrance so we'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

Image confirmed as being legit. Those are some of the items in the July box.



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box, (but honestly- the box pictured looks like maybe a full sized? for sure bigger than the sample ss sent out)
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Image confirmed as being legit. Those are some of the items in the July box.
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 18, 2012)

I got the eye liner this month and it is awesome. Goes on so nicely. To me it feels more like a marker than your typical eye liner pen.

I wouldn't mind a lot of those items in the box, even though I have received some of them from other companies, just please no larabar!! I have tried/eaten every single thing that BB has sent and larabar is by far the worst (to me) LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the eye liner this month and it is awesome. Goes on so nicely. To me it feels more like a marker than your typical eye liner pen.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a lot of those items in the box, even though I have received some of them from other companies, just please no larabar!! I have tried/eaten every single thing that BB has sent and larabar is by far the worst (to me) LOL


 LOL I just had a Larabar in Cappuccino (from Conscious Box) and it was so yummy, I ate the whole thing in about 5 seconds.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm excited about all of those products! Except of course the Larabar. Blegh! Tastes like dirt! Hehe. I would LOVE more tea. Fingers crossed for the tea! It would be nice to get the Stila lipgloss...but I've gotten a full size Stila product in my last 2 boxes so probably not. The eyeko liner is something I would love to try. I've never really been unhappy with any of my boxes so I'm excited to see what I get.

On another note, I just hit 500 points!



Wondering if I should save or splurge...

Nothing is really standing out to me right now so I will probably wait.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I've decided that I am MUCH happier if I choose to embrace what is sent to me instead of griping about it. *


 word.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but seeing is how we are only spending $10 per month, no matter what we get, we are receiving a good deal.  Shipping for a package that size is usually at least $4-5.  Then you usually get at least 5 samples to give feedback for which equals another $5 in free products.  So really, whatever we get in that box is a bonus if you think of it that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not to mention the awesome referral system.  I understand that sometimes people are not happy with what is in their box, but we all sign up knowing that it is a gamble.  If you are happy less times than not, just cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too me, just being involved in an online community such as this with speculating, trading, etc, makes the excitement of receiving the boxes that much better!  I understand that not everyone agrees, but I thought I would just throw that out there!


me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited for headphones! My ipod earbuds wear out after awhile, and I always like having extra pairs around because of that. I use them at the gym and it's nice to have one to keep in my purse.
> 
> ...


 So am I! I can't wait to get headphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saved money up and bought the Lady Gaga beats but were stolen from me at my school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And now I am headphone-less and hopefully we will get some


----------



## astokes (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 18, 2012)

Those do seem to be leftovers. I was going to activate my second account but now I am not so sure...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww! I had a similar experience at school, my iPod was stolen. Now I NEVER let things out of my sight and tend not to bring expensive items like that anywhere.
> ...


 Same here, but I just have no clue how someone took them out of my backpack. Really sucks because you save the money up and then someone just takes it like its not big deal. 

I am sorry about your iPOD 

And I usually give the food items to my mom she loves them.


----------



## onematchfire (Jun 18, 2012)

I like Larabars, too. I'm going to cross my fingers that I get the Boscia BB sample. It's my go to BB, and I'd love to have a travel size.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2012)

One thing about Spotify and downloading that most people complaining about getting downloads of music in genres they don't like don't seem to realize:  Spotify is, ahem, not restrictive.  You want biographies of science fiction authors presented as death metal?  Search for "Bloodhag."  Yodeling?  They have Swiss, American, Cowboy, and generic.  They have Billboard's Hot 100, and they have my friend Jason's obscure slowcore band from the late-'90s.  They have over two dozen versions of "Danse Macabre," a classical piece I became familiar with as the theme song to a British mystery series called _Jonathan Creek_.  You name it, they may very well have it (they don't have some of the local bands I listened to in the early '90s, but they have so much other stuff that I don't mind *still* not being able to track down any Completely Grocery or Killing Field.  OH MY GOD WAIT THEY *DO* HAVE KILLING FIELD!  I haven't heard this band in twenty years.  The lead singer looked exactly like Keanu Reeves.  Spotify, I love you).  I think its inclusion is being driven by _Glamour_ because they have multiple Spotify playlists on the service right now, and it looks like it's a regular feature in their magazine and/or on their website.

And I'm really, really looking forward to the headphones.  I buy them at least five (cheap, although they're usually only cheap because Amazon has them on clearance) pairs at a time because they have a tendency to last four months at the most between me stepping on them and my kittens chewing the cords.

Also, items may be leftovers, but they most likely won't be leftovers *for you* because Birchbox pledges to never repeat samples for individual people.  They might mess up and send a duplicate once in a while, but I have yet to receive a duplicate in a specific account (getting duplicates because you have multiple subs don't count here), and I've been a subscriber for over a year.


----------



## JessP (Jun 18, 2012)

> Also, items may be leftovers, but they most likely won't be leftovers *for you* because Birchbox pledges to never repeat samples for individual people.


 This is good info to keep in mind. I'm still a new-ish subscriber (since March) but haven't had problems with duplicates. I hope that Birchbox continues to keep this pledge!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, items may be leftovers, but they most likely won't be leftovers *for you* because Birchbox pledges to never repeat samples for individual people.  They might mess up and send a duplicate once in a while, but I have yet to receive a duplicate in a specific account (getting duplicates because you have multiple subs don't count here), and I've been a subscriber for over a year.


 Yeah, that's why I sort of don't get the "but it's all leftover!" complaints, simply because it won't be leftover for you, unless you have many multiple accounts. I'm looking forward to the box. I almost always dislike the previews but then get really excited with my box, so even though nothing stands out here to me, I'm still looking forward to July!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's why I sort of don't get the "but it's all leftover!" complaints, simply because it won't be leftover for you, unless you have many multiple accounts. I'm looking forward to the box. I almost always dislike the previews but then get really excited with my box, so even though nothing stands out here to me, I'm still looking forward to July!


 Also, if there *are* leftovers, there are some I would be more than happy with, like those teas in the silver packets, Pangaea lip balm, and the Nuxe multi-purpose oil.  Oh, and the Ourofluido hair oil.  I *still* haven't had that in any of my boxes.


----------



## fairymoore62 (Jun 19, 2012)

NICE!  I hope I get a stila product, I have so many lotions and cremes, I am plain sick of them! Come on Glamour, do us proud


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish there were spoilers like this for every month because I am impatient and have become slightly obsessed with my Birchboxes. I would welcome another Stila product and would love a pair of ear buds. I hope for the love of baby Jesus I do not get another perfume sample vial.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 19, 2012)

That makes me so sad that people stole your headphones and Ipod! UGH. =(

Well I hope you get your headphones!

I had a really nice pair but then the cord ripped off of the audio jack, and they don't repair them at the company.

I got lucky and got a pair of Sol Republics in the Ellen Audience that are pretty awesome. But I don't like wearing regular headphones out in public/the gym because they're just too big.

Plus earbuds get messed up pretty easily so it's super nice to have extra pairs!

I wish I could afford to re-activate my second account for next month!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's why I sort of don't get the "but it's all leftover!" complaints, simply because it won't be leftover for you, unless you have many multiple accounts. I'm looking forward to the box. I almost always dislike the previews but then get really excited with my box, so even though nothing stands out here to me, I'm still looking forward to July!


Me too! Although, I guess for the people who are disappointed, I kind of see their point that they've already seen it here, so it's not as new and exciting. I'm always happy that I get another chance at getting something I missed out on the first go-round. I'm pretty easy to please, I guess, though. To me, I'm spending $10 a month to get a surprise in the mail. I don't really care if it's always something I'll use, because it's fun to be surprised. There's always something good, and I'm like you, I might not be thrilled about something but when I get the actual item in my hands I'm super excited!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That makes me so sad that people stole your headphones and Ipod! UGH. =(
> 
> ...


 You were on the Ellen show?!!


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope all boxes will include the headphones, if they are in our July boxes. I would hate to see someone else get some nice headphones and not me, even if I am still getting my money's worth. I would also be happy with either the stila lip gloss or the eyeliner. I got the jumbo pencil last box and am horrible at figuring out how to get it to look good. It's very smudgy so you don't need a lot. Of course I'm not great with liquid liner. I need more practice. I basically just know how to tightline and apply pencil liner to my waterline, but would love to perfect a cat eye. I have a problem with sunken in eyes or whatever you call it. It's hard for me to figure out where the liner should go for a cat eye and when I open my eyes sometimes my eye makeup gets transferred onto my brow bone.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the headphones will be the core product in our boxes, I forgot where I read it but they specifically said that everyone will be getting a pair.



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope all boxes will include the headphones, if they are in our July boxes. I would hate to see someone else get some nice headphones and not me, even if I am still getting my money's worth. I would also be happy with either the stila lip gloss or the eyeliner. I got the jumbo pencil last box and am horrible at figuring out how to get it to look good. It's very smudgy so you don't need a lot. Of course I'm not great with liquid liner. I need more practice. I basically just know how to tightline and apply pencil liner to my waterline, but would love to perfect a cat eye. I have a problem with sunken in eyes or whatever you call it. It's hard for me to figure out where the liner should go for a cat eye and when I open my eyes sometimes my eye makeup gets transferred onto my brow bone.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 19, 2012)

> but yeah, it's going to be kind of a bummer if some people get $20+ stila products for the "see it" category, and other people get $8 nail polishes for theirs. ideally we'd all be getting both lol


 Sadly, this happens just about every month..


----------



## jac a (Jun 19, 2012)

super excited for july!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd love to get the headphones! I also never received a BB cream, or an eyeko (neither fat stick nor liner) and I haven't gotten a stila product since January, so I hope I get at least one of these!



About the rest of the senses (items) in my box, I don't really mind/care what I get... I just hope they don't send me another facial moisturizer/sunscreen.. I have a bunch already! I'd prefer something for the hair or body!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 19, 2012)

I get earbuds at BestBuy. They work for my iPod and my phone. I have a Muve Music phone by Cricket Wireless. I do need Spotify.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

Spotify is pretty awesome and I don't think I'd mind getting a moth free.  So I wonder if that means I'll get two months free (if they do include it) since I have two BB accounts?  And two pairs of headphones...I'm just now realizing the possible greatness of getting two boxes.  




 (this little guy seemed appropriate!)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 19, 2012)

My complaint is spotify is that I can't find a way to use it without connecting to Facebook. I don't need every song I listen to to be plastered all over my timeline/feed/whatever. Anyone have suggestions? I just use Grooveshark instead.


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My complaint is spotify is that I can't find a way to use it without connecting to Facebook. I don't need every song I listen to to be plastered all over my timeline/feed/whatever. Anyone have suggestions? I just use Grooveshark instead.


 I have an account that isn't connected to Facebook so there has to be a way to sign up w/o FB.  but I know there is a way where you can turn off the updates etc.  almost all apps and 3rd party programs that connect to facebook allow you to control how much info you send to your feed.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 19, 2012)

Yuck if i get the Stila Lip gloss in July, it will most definitely be up for trade. I cannot stand lip gloss.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have an account that isn't connected to Facebook so there has to be a way to sign up w/o FB.  but I know there is a way where you can turn off the updates etc.  almost all apps and 3rd party programs that connect to facebook allow you to control how much info you send to your feed.


 


> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My complaint is spotify is that I can't find a way to use it without connecting to Facebook. I don't need every song I listen to to be plastered all over my timeline/feed/whatever. Anyone have suggestions? I just use Grooveshark instead.


 Yep, there's an option to turn off the facebook updates on it.  I'm the same way and I don't think any of my music has shown up on it...at least nobody's complained about it yet!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's how you do it:  Open Spotify.  Yeah, you'll have to sign into Facebook, but that's the price of free music.  Then click on your name in the upper righthand corner, and then click on "Private Session."  You have to do this every time you start a new Spotify session, but now your feed won't show what you're listening to.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol..and I loooove lip gloss!



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yuck if i get the Stila Lip gloss in July, it will most definitely be up for trade. I cannot stand lip gloss.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone think we'll get some girly bedazzled ear buds? lol..either way, I'm all for not having to buy myself another pair! I kind of like the idea of a free month of music and some buds..also I don't mind that they're redistributing stuff from previous boxes, because some of the items are faves or I never scored..kind of cool IMO


----------



## Wida (Jun 19, 2012)

I am not a fan of Stila's lip gloss.  Way too sticky and goopy and I hate the twist up brush applicators.  I love pretty much everything else Stila though, just not their gloss.  I'll be trading mine as well.



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yuck if i get the Stila Lip gloss in July, it will most definitely be up for trade. I cannot stand lip gloss.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> I am not a fan of Stila's lip gloss.Â  Way too sticky and goopy and I hate the twist up brush applicators.Â  I love pretty much everything else Stila though, just not their gloss.Â  I'll be trading mine as well.
> 
> 
> > Yuck if i get the Stila Lip gloss in July, it will most definitely be up for trade. I cannot stand lip gloss.


 I feel the same way, it will go to my sister if I get it.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 19, 2012)

Uh oh... I got a Luna Bar in my June box and now I might get another little bar in this box?!?! I'm hoping for tea instead. I got that Oscar Live in Love perfume sample in my SS box. I like it but now I may get another one in my BB so hopefully I'll get a different perfume sample instead. I got the full size Stila eyeliner in my Gossip Girl box and got the Eyeko Fat stick in my June box so I'm hoping I don't get another freakin' eyeliner! I'm actually hoping for the lipgloss, LOL! Earbuds would be great since I do a lot of walking and jogging (and 5k runs). Overall though... I am actually pretty excited for the July box and if all else fails, there's always trades, LOL!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so excited for this box. I cancelled my SS sub, so I'm happy to get the Oscar perfume; I heard really good things about it. I'm not a huge fan of Stila glosses either because of the applicator, but I like the way they feel on my lips. I'm up to my ears in headphones, but it's always nice to have extras to stash in different bags so I'm never without. I think these items, plus the points we get for reviewing, will definitely make this a worthwhile box!


----------



## manuri (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm excited about the headphones! My earphone broke on on side of the ear and I needed to get another pair but now I don't have to get one.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 20, 2012)

I think the earbuds are an awesome idea! I'm really hoping they're in all of the boxes next month


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm really hoping that part of the "custom design" will involve smaller earbuds.  I had an amazing pair with fantastic sound that fit me perfectly, but they were a casualty of the kittens (and I believe they are now discontinued because I for them on clearance from Amazon, which usually means they're no longer being made), and the pair I'm using now (which I will continue to use until they, too, are decapitated) are just a bit too large for my ears, so they don't fit snugly or angle correctly, which means the sound isn't the greatest, but if I force them into place, my ears hurt because it turns out they're tiny (they're pretty much the *only* parts of me that are tiny).


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping that part of the "custom design" will involve smaller earbuds.  I had an amazing pair with fantastic sound that fit me perfectly, but they were a casualty of the kittens (and I believe they are now discontinued because I for them on clearance from Amazon, which usually means they're no longer being made), and the pair I'm using now (which I will continue to use until they, too, are decapitated) are just a bit too large for my ears, so they don't fit snugly or angle correctly, which means the sound isn't the greatest, but if I force them into place, my ears hurt because it turns out they're tiny (they're pretty much the *only* parts of me that are tiny).


have you ever bought a pair of earbuds that came with replacement rubber bits? they usually include a larger set and a smaller set for people with different ear shapes. like this pair, if you scroll down it shows a picture of the sizes included

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FUICLY/


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's how you do it:  Open Spotify.  Yeah, you'll have to sign into Facebook, but that's the price of free music.  Then click on your name in the upper righthand corner, and then click on "Private Session."  You have to do this every time you start a new Spotify session, but now your feed won't show what you're listening to.


Thank you! You have now directly helped me twice with your endless wisdom! Thank you thank you (new favorite forum member)!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone think we'll get some girly bedazzled ear buds? lol..either way, I'm all for not having to buy myself another pair! I kind of like the idea of a free month of music and some buds..also I don't mind that they're redistributing stuff from previous boxes, because some of the items are faves or I never scored..kind of cool IMO


 I feel the same way. Maybe those of us who were unlucky and did not receive the hot item at the time can get it this time around.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..and I loooove lip gloss!


Me too!! (Just not bubble gum pink or hot pink.)


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I love trying new fragrances because I have never used a whole bottle that I own.

And the Birchbox trading thread is great for when a person has two samples of the same.

I know people do not want to get two items of the same but Birchbox doesn't know us personally. Birchbox can't know that we have received an item from another beauty subscription. If I do find myself with an item that I have gotten twice I just go over to the trading thread and there are a lot of people who are trading. Or if trading is not an option then fill a box with samples or even full size items. I was in a gift exchange and saved many samples in a box and gave it as a gift and she loved it. Its a cute and fun way to give something to a friend or family member. 

I have made great trades with items I hated but other people wanted and loved.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, that would suck if we got earbuds or a least for me it would. I'm really hard of hearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tia Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, that would suck if we got earbuds or a least for me it would. I'm really hard of hearing.


At least you know that plenty of people would be willing to swap for something else!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> have you ever bought a pair of earbuds that came with replacement rubber bits? they usually include a larger set and a smaller set for people with different ear shapes. like this pair, if you scroll down it shows a picture of the sizes included
> ...


 The problem is that my ears are so small that even the small replacement bits are uncomfortable.  I've tried probably eight different pairs of replacement bits in various sizes (they usually come with three sizes: small, medium, and large), and I finally found a pair last year with extra-small (I think they were intended for kids), and those were perfect.  Then the kittens dug them out of my backpack, and the extra-small replacement bits mysteriously disappeared at the same time the earbuds were removed from the wire.  The kittens are damned lucky they're adorable.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The problem is that my ears are so small that even the small replacement bits are uncomfortable.  I've tried probably eight different pairs of replacement bits in various sizes (they usually come with three sizes: small, medium, and large), and I finally found a pair last year with extra-small (I think they were intended for kids), and those were perfect.  Then the kittens dug them out of my backpack, and the extra-small replacement bits mysteriously disappeared at the same time the earbuds were removed from the wire.  The kittens are damned lucky they're adorable.


  Have you tried the bliss by altec lancing or monster headphones? A bit pricey but I have the same problem as you with needing the xs sized buds and they work amazingly well for me. So I kinda hope that we dont get any headphones in every box because I already have so many! but if we do, I would probably swap them. hopefully there are stila glosses! I love those!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/25-and-under-1/quirky-wrapster
Just noticed those in the shop a little bit ago.  Have they been there the whole time?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/25-and-under-1/quirky-wrapster
> Just noticed those in the shop a little bit ago.  Have they been there the whole time?


 hmm..  that would make sense that they are trying to sell those if we're getting ear buds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm  muy excited for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> granted i've only been a customer for 2 months but BB has been very kind to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

the only thing i really haven't enjoyed so far was the miracle body transformer stuff. otherwise love it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally I love trying new fragrances because I have never used a whole bottle that I own.
> 
> ...


  A gift exchange is a great idea! Just get you one of those cute organza bags and fill it with some samples and put a cute tag on it. It's better than just throwing stuff away. Or use as Stocking Stuffers.

 I personally like getting perfume samples also... that way I can actually try it on my skin several times to see how I like it. I smelled a sample of the Jessica Simpson Fancy perfume in a magazine and thought it smelled good (I guess it kinda mixed with other paper samples in the magazine) but I bought it and HATE IT!!! The scent gives me a migraine and just lingers and will not go away! So now I've got the whole bottle, a sample vial, and a shower gel of it (all came together), paid about $70 bucks for it and it just sits there, LOL! Maybe I'll put it in the trade forum but now I have a greater appreciation for the sample vials I get.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

That is why samples are so good. Sucks you didn't like it..lol It's one of my faves! My friend and I both tried it, but it smelled funny on her and great on me! If you opt to swap later, let me know lol! I've still got most of my bottle, but absolutely lurve it!



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A gift exchange is a great idea! Just get you one of those cute organza bags and fill it with some samples and put a cute tag on it. It's better than just throwing stuff away. Or use as Stocking Stuffers.
> 
> I personally like getting perfume samples also... that way I can actually try it on my skin several times to see how I like it. I smelled a sample of the Jessica Simpson Fancy perfume in a magazine and thought it smelled good (I guess it kinda mixed with other paper samples in the magazine) but I bought it and HATE IT!!! The scent gives me a migraine and just lingers and will not go away! So now I've got the whole bottle, a sample vial, and a shower gel of it (all came together), paid about $70 bucks for it and it just sits there, LOL! Maybe I'll put it in the trade forum but now I have a greater appreciation for the sample vials I get.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally I love trying new fragrances because I have never used a whole bottle that I own.
> 
> ...


 I agree, and sometimes, trading is even more fun!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The problem is that my ears are so small that even the small replacement bits are uncomfortable.  I've tried probably eight different pairs of replacement bits in various sizes (they usually come with three sizes: small, medium, and large), and I finally found a pair last year with extra-small (I think they were intended for kids), and those were perfect.  Then the kittens dug them out of my backpack, and the extra-small replacement bits mysteriously disappeared at the same time the earbuds were removed from the wire.  The kittens are damned lucky they're adorable.


sort of (way) off-topic here, but what is it with cats chewing/eating small rubber pieces? i had a cat once who was obsessed with all the rubber ends on the door stopper things (you know, the ones that are like a spring with a mini-cork-shaped rubber piece to keep the wall from getting a hole from the doorknob). I think she liked the sound the spring made when she played with it. I lived in an apartment, and she pulled every single rubber piece off the door stoppers in the apartment. That cat almost lost her life from it, too, because (as we discovered after multiple trips to the vet/emergency pet clinic/specialized vet) she swallowed one whole and it acted as a literal cork in her intestine. sheesh. all for a piece of rubber... glad your kittens didn't have any complications!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sort of (way) off-topic here, but what is it with cats chewing/eating small rubber pieces? i had a cat once who was obsessed with all the rubber ends on the door stopper things (you know, the ones that are like a spring with a mini-cork-shaped rubber piece to keep the wall from getting a hole from the doorknob). I think she liked the sound the spring made when she played with it. I lived in an apartment, and she pulled every single rubber piece off the door stoppers in the apartment. That cat almost lost her life from it, too, because (as we discovered after multiple trips to the vet/emergency pet clinic/specialized vet) she swallowed one whole and it acted as a literal cork in her intestine. sheesh. all for a piece of rubber... glad your kittens didn't have any complications!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Oh my gosh...that's funny, but not..Lol, animals do such strange things, I swear. My cat is a lover of bugs and tore up my beautiful paper floor lamp trying to get a fly that got in from a nice warm day! I heard something rip and ran out to find he'd jumped and clawed it halfway up and ripped it completely down! Thank goodness for Ikea! He also loves to stick his paws in the sink when there's water running and i dunno, "catch it..?" Lol, what a goof. My mini poodle, he's like a lazy ol' dude; content to lay nearby me and snore all day lol.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sort of (way) off-topic here, but what is it with cats chewing/eating small rubber pieces? i had a cat once who was obsessed with all the rubber ends on the door stopper things (you know, the ones that are like a spring with a mini-cork-shaped rubber piece to keep the wall from getting a hole from the doorknob). I think she liked the sound the spring made when she played with it. I lived in an apartment, and she pulled every single rubber piece off the door stoppers in the apartment. That cat almost lost her life from it, too, because (as we discovered after multiple trips to the vet/emergency pet clinic/specialized vet) she swallowed one whole and it acted as a literal cork in her intestine. sheesh. all for a piece of rubber... glad your kittens didn't have any complications!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They didn't swallow the rubber bits, but chewing is another story.  They *love* to chew things.  Like my USB cable, paper (especially cardboard boxes), and cloth.  Did I mention that one of them is a bit developmentally delayed?  He knows where his food and water bowls are, he uses his litterbox with no problems, and he's the smart one (except he hasn't figured out that sinking down on the floor does *not* make him invisible), but he's just a little bit special when it comes to his physicality (a little smaller, moves jerkily).  He only bites (rather than chews) cardboard, but he's *bonkers* about chewing towels, about on par with dogs and bones.

ETA:  He's also bizarrely obsessed with the tissue paper from my Birchboxes.  It can be kind of freaky, and it's always amusing.  He acts like he's on catnip when he plays with it!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Little late to the game, but I really am hoping for headphones in both of my July boxes. I am absolutely obsessed with music and listen to my IPhone all day at work. That means my headphones usually have a life expectancy of a few months. The only ones I have ever had that last a long time are the ones from Apple that came with my phone.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 22, 2012)

Wonder when those that won the boxes will be notified. Even though I'm already subscribed it would be fun to get an extra box hehe.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the bliss by altec lancing or monster headphones? A bit pricey but I have the same problem as you with needing the xs sized buds and they work amazingly well for me. So I kinda hope that we dont get any headphones in every box because I already have so many! but if we do, I would probably swap them. hopefully there are stila glosses! I love those!


I have the same problem, it also probably doesnt help that I have tragus pierced, so I have to pull the earring forward all the way to even try to get them in.  I haven't tried the bliss or monster though, that's something to look into.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 22, 2012)

Never mind I was replying to someone but then I saw everyone already answered the question. Lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder when those that won the boxes will be notified. Even though I'm already subscribed it would be fun to get an extra box hehe.


 What is this about?  Who won what boxes?  The July Glamour Birchboxes are not done by a drawing.  Everyone is getting one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this about?  Who won what boxes?  The July Glamour Birchboxes are not done by a drawing.  Everyone is getting one.


 glamour is giving away a small amount of boxes to people who signed up on their website as a promotion.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this about?  Who won what boxes?  The July Glamour Birchboxes are not done by a drawing.  Everyone is getting one.


 Sorry for the confusion. 



Should have specified what I was talking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Little late to the game, but I really am hoping for headphones in both of my July boxes. I am absolutely obsessed with music and listen to my IPhone all day at work. That means my headphones usually have a life expectancy of a few months. The only ones I have ever had that last a long time are the ones from Apple that came with my phone.


 Trust me If I get headphones you can swap me for them, I have no use for them


----------



## lorizav (Jun 22, 2012)

Between my 2 subs to Birchbox, julep and Little Black Bag, I think I will be gifting a bunch of baskets with beauty supplies for Christmas.  I think that alot of my friends will like that.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 23, 2012)

I personally can't wait! I look forward to getting boxes every month, it's like christmas every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always browse these forums so I can stay informed on things.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Im really hoping for the big ticket item to be makeup. Ive been falling in love with stila since I got it in the june box and would love to get more. their glosses are pretty good, ive had worse. As for the eyeko, I got a fat eyestick in may GG BB and I wasnt too thrilled with the quality. Havent tried jouer, but i have heard so so reviews on it. Please BB, give me more Stila!

Also, What do you think about BB allowing us to pick our box variation? I recently started Beautyfix, and really wish that they would allow us to pick out our own box variation (like #2 out of 26). the problem i see though is that people who reach it first get the good boxes and the others recieve whatever is left.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh...that's funny, but not..Lol, animals do such strange things, I swear. My cat is a lover of bugs and tore up my beautiful paper floor lamp trying to get a fly that got in from a nice warm day! I heard something rip and ran out to find he'd jumped and clawed it halfway up and ripped it completely down! Thank goodness for Ikea! He also loves to stick his paws in the sink when there's water running and i dunno, "catch it..?" Lol, what a goof. My mini poodle, he's like a lazy ol' dude; content to lay nearby me and snore all day lol.


That is awesome... cats don't like water, right? That's so funny! My cat would come running anytime she heard the toilet flush because she liked watching the water swirl down. So weird!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't swallow the rubber bits, but chewing is another story.  They *love* to chew things.  Like my USB cable, paper (especially cardboard boxes), and cloth.  Did I mention that one of them is a bit developmentally delayed?  He knows where his food and water bowls are, he uses his litterbox with no problems, and he's the smart one (except he hasn't figured out that sinking down on the floor does *not* make him invisible), but he's just a little bit special when it comes to his physicality (a little smaller, moves jerkily).  He only bites (rather than chews) cardboard, but he's *bonkers* about chewing towels, about on par with dogs and bones.
> ...


that's so cute! how old are they? i love watching maru on youtube when he tries to fit into boxes that are too small for him... cats and boxes seem to be a universal phenomenon.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im really hoping for the big ticket item to be makeup. Ive been falling in love with stila since I got it in the june box and would love to get more. their glosses are pretty good, ive had worse. As for the eyeko, I got a fat eyestick in may GG BB and I wasnt too thrilled with the quality. Havent tried jouer, but i have heard so so reviews on it. Please BB, give me more Stila!
> 
> Also, What do you think about BB allowing us to pick our box variation? I recently started Beautyfix, and really wish that they would allow us to pick out our own box variation (like #2 out of 26). the problem i see though is that people who reach it first get the good boxes and the others recieve whatever is left.


I think it would be a good idea if it weren't for the whole running out of the "good" boxes issue. I'd probably cancel if they went that way. I think the lottery method they seem to use is about as fair as it can be.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 23, 2012)

> I think it would be a good idea if it weren't for the whole running out of the "good" boxes issue. I'd probably cancel if they went that way. I think the lottery method they seem to use is about as fair as it can be.


 It's not really fair to those who never win the lottery and get the better boxes. The really need to even out the box values, or at least be sure not the send the high value boxes to the same folks every month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I may have found a new brand for July!!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=myfaceworks
It looks interesting and definitely something I would purchase!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I may have found a new brand for July!!
> 
> ...


 I saw those when I was trolling for June's spoilers. Those and the Masqueology brand popped up then.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> even if they dont sample them, I know what Im getting with my next 20% off coupon!


 Lol.. I should be getting another coupon soon. But I'm going to hold off and try to save up my points til the holidays and go nuts lol. That's for both of my accounts and I'm working on a list lol. I've already put a ton of stuff on there and scratched a lot off lol.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol.. I should be getting another coupon soon. But I'm going to hold off and try to save up my points til the holidays and go nuts lol. That's for both of my accounts and I'm working on a list lol. I've already put a ton of stuff on there and scratched a lot off lol.


I just used alllll my points and my 9 month 20% off code for a CLARISONIC! Woo hoo. Got it for 25 dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just used alllll my points and my 9 month 20% off code for a CLARISONIC! Woo hoo. Got it for 25 dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 FANTASTIC way to use points and coupons! Awesome! I can pretty much guarantee you'll love it, especially for so cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol.. I should be getting another coupon soon. But I'm going to hold off and try to save up my points til the holidays and go nuts lol. That's for both of my accounts and I'm working on a list lol. I've already put a ton of stuff on there and scratched a lot off lol.


 I'm saving my points until September, since that's my birthday, plus I think they're going to expire then. I'm gonna go crazy in the shop!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

While I am loving my Clarisonic, I'm still in that purge stage and am not enjoying it at all! Lol, my skin hasn't broken out like this in years!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While I am loving my Clarisonic, I'm still in that purge stage and am not enjoying it at all! Lol, my skin hasn't broken out like this in years!


I know... I am a little afraid. How long is that supposed to last?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know... I am a little afraid. How long is that supposed to last?


 I'm about a month into using it and hopefully at my peak.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 23, 2012)

I plan on getting the clarisonic on one oc my accounts but prob not till next year so I can save a lot of points towards it


----------



## whigrose (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited about all of those products! Except of course the Larabar. Blegh! Tastes like dirt! Hehe. I would LOVE more tea. Fingers crossed for the tea! It would be nice to get the Stila lipgloss...but I've gotten a full size Stila product in my last 2 boxes so probably not. The eyeko liner is something I would love to try. I've never really been unhappy with any of my boxes so I'm excited to see what I get.
> 
> ...


 You know. I was incredibly angry at my BB last month. First, I hated the bar soap--so much so that the kid in me wanted to throw it across the room--what a cheap, crappy sample! Second, I found out about a product they should not have sent to me if they were really paying attention to my profile. But then I kind of started thinking like you. I don't really want food from BB, but I do LOVE tea. (Actually, I kind of like Larabar too, but not all that much). The Stila gloss or Eyeko liner would be nice to try, and either one would make the $10 box a good buy. Also, while I do NOT have 500 points at the moment, I do like the point system they have. I bought the full size Stainiac and paid only $8 for it with my $10 discount and no shipping. Yes, for all my anger about June, BB does have a few good points.

So while I've been thinking about cancelling all day, I'm leaning towards keeping it another month or two now. I don't mean to be one of those grumpy people that everyone hates, I just felt burnt badly last month. I wasn't super thrilled to begin with, but as everyone has said, once you compare your box to others, that's when you can really start to hate it. I compare on Youtube before coming here, by the way. I really don't think it is reasonable in this day and age to expect that people will *not* share and compare boxes, though. BB sure knows it is happening, which makes it all the more puzzling that they continue to send out such a wide range of boxes with a wide range of values.

The worst thing about last month, though, was how they handled my complaint. They never really said they were sorry and they never took *any* responsibility for ignoring my profile. I know--I can hold a grudge like nobody's business. (What? No stubborn donkey icon? Drat!) Anyway, I am trying to get past it. I just wish they would pay attention to our profiles--especially things that will not change like our skin coloring. And I wish they would make sure all boxes had a certain range of value so if you don't get the big full size item, you get better quality, larger, or a greater number of deluxe samples to make up for it. I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty convinced my box was the absolute cheapest they sent out. I'm not usually hung up on monetary value, but if I hate the box in the first place, it is kind of a secondary way to judge the box. And when you feel your box was both the worst one (as in you don't like the products in the first place) *as well as* being the cheapest, it isn't a good feeling. All in all, last month BB made me feel like a fool for signing up with them in the first place. No one wants to feel like a fool.

But enough. (Sorry. No beating a dead horse icon either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

I'll try to look to the future. I know I won't be thrilled with everything in every box. (I'm even kind of expecting that I will dislike the 5 senses box for the hear it, smell it, and taste it senses). But provided the box is even ok, I'll try to stick it out until August. Fingers crossed the boxes (and attention to our profiles) gets better.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't swallow the rubber bits, but chewing is another story.  They *love* to chew things.  Like my USB cable, paper (especially cardboard boxes), and cloth.  Did I mention that one of them is a bit developmentally delayed?  He knows where his food and water bowls are, he uses his litterbox with no problems, and he's the smart one (except he hasn't figured out that sinking down on the floor does *not* make him invisible), but he's just a little bit special when it comes to his physicality (a little smaller, moves jerkily).  He only bites (rather than chews) cardboard, but he's *bonkers* about chewing towels, about on par with dogs and bones.
> ...


 he sounds like an adorable little guy!

our cat ripped up our verizon bill today,.. that's right buddy, i hate verizon/bills too!!! hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> our cat ripped up our verizon bill today,.. that's right buddy, i hate verizon/bills too!!! hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You and me both, kiddo. If it weren't for my corporate discount, I'd be paying....Jeez....$380 a month. Bear in mind my rent/utilities/internet is only $400 a month. Jeez.....


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 24, 2012)

> I think I may have found a new brand for July!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Have you all seen this brand in the store before?
> ...





Spoiler: Have you all seen this brand in the store before?



It looks interesting and definitely something I would purchase!Â  This isn't a new product - I got this in my box in January 2011 - but maybe they're restocking it and will send it out again in July.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 24, 2012)

Are the headphones a confirmed spoiler or just speculation? My apple ones broke about a month ago and I've been fighting with the skullcandy ones I got to replace them ever since, so I'm really excited about new headphones, but I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You and me both, kiddo. If it weren't for my corporate discount, I'd be paying....Jeez....$380 a month. Bear in mind my rent/utilities/internet is only $400 a month. Jeez.....


 O.O why is it soooooooooooo expensive?

we pay around $100 a month for their fastest internet connection (husband's a gamer.. go figure. hahaha. might be a little slower then the new-new stuff, but we last upgraded a few months back i believe) and semi-basic cable (we have channels like AMC, but not HBO or showtime).


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't swallow the rubber bits, but chewing is another story.  They *love* to chew things.  Like my USB cable, paper (especially cardboard boxes), and cloth.  Did I mention that one of them is a bit developmentally delayed?  He knows where his food and water bowls are, he uses his litterbox with no problems, and he's the smart one (except he hasn't figured out that sinking down on the floor does *not* make him invisible), but he's just a little bit special when it comes to his physicality (a little smaller, moves jerkily).  He only bites (rather than chews) cardboard, but he's *bonkers* about chewing towels, about on par with dogs and bones.
> ...


My bunny (technically my sister's bunny) loooooves to do that! Tissue paper is his favorite. Sometimes he pulls the mail off the coffee table onto his head and just chows down...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm about a month into using it and hopefully at my peak.


 I've had mine for like a month too. I broke out on my cheeks the first week, but I attributed that to the cheapy makeup remover towels I had been using. Once I got rid of those, it stopped. I like it because it's still fun and novel and I remember to wash my face a lot more! Also, it seems to have done awesome stuff for my pores!

OH, and I use it with my own cleanser (skinceuticles) and not the one they sent. It's pretty awesome. I'm trying to figure out how to pack it in my suitcase when I go away this week...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While I am loving my Clarisonic, I'm still in that purge stage and am not enjoying it at all! Lol, my skin hasn't broken out like this in years!


 I also recently bought a Clarisonic about a month ago in May. And I never had a purge stage, I kept waiting for it but never happened. 

I have been cleansing my face for a month now every single night and nothing.

I am guessing some people get it and some don't.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O.O why is it soooooooooooo expensive?
> 
> we pay around $100 a month for their fastest internet connection (husband's a gamer.. go figure. hahaha. might be a little slower then the new-new stuff, but we last upgraded a few months back i believe) and semi-basic cable (we have channels like AMC, but not HBO or showtime).


 That's a VZW bill--I haven't got VZ Comm in my area. We have four smartphones, a basic phone, and a tablet....1400 minutes, unlimited SMS, and a few additional things like insurance....I LOVE my corporate discount, because otherwise, I'd make everyone else get on their own dadgum plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jun 25, 2012)

From what I have seen this box looks pretty good!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I have seen this box looks pretty good!


 Im really not seeing anything. Did I maybe miss something? Whats supposed to be in them?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this was the pic that the blogger had with her contest. i posted the text portion last night, but forgot the pic. Looks like some of you are right. The Oscar perfume was in june's SS box,
> 
> ...


 ps- i got a sample of the lip conditioning treatment directly from jouer- I think that's what is pictured and I love it- hope i get a larger size in this birchbox!   (highlight to read...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^ Really like the pic of those samples. All things I would love to have.

I have a problem. NO Facebook account. And I can't honestly get one either-- my hubby says we have real life friends and don't need to put anything about our lives on Facebook. He's extremely private.

So do I not get the Spotify downloads for my iPod touch?

Also, I have great Bose headphones for my iPod touch. Cost almost as much as the iPod. I can't wear those ear buds.. My ear canals are too small and sensitive. 
Is there good evidence that all of the boxes will have the ear buds? I have 2 boxes coming, thanks to my step- mom. 

I'm not complaining about the " Listen" part because I love music, adore my current iPod and the ones I have given to friends when I upgrade, but it will be sucky if there are 2 out of 5 items I can't use in 2 boxes ( 4 items total then).

Oh, and to the person who said they hated the tiny Borghese soap, yeah. Me too. Then I got 2 Borghese body soak packets from ?? IDK, some box my step- mom gave me this month. She's giving me all her stuff because I'm physically hurt right now, and she is tired of it all. 

It's mostly like Christmas to me every day or two with all her many shipments. I think I am going to be subscribing to way too much. She is an enabler!

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ Really like the pic of those samples. All things I would love to have.
> 
> ...


  LOL, don't feel bad... I don't have Facebook either. My husband and I are pretty much in the same boat. We have friends in real life and if people matter, we're already in contact with them. I've heard of so many relationship problems because of sites like Facebook and Myspace... it's just not worth it to us. We're completely happy without it and neither of us even miss it. I hope I get the ear buds... I go on 5k runs and walks and stuff and ALWAYS have my mp3 player with me so I wouldn't mind those. Is Spotify only through facebook? I've just never heard of it... maybe because I live under a rock, LOL!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 25, 2012)

If you don't want a Facebook account then you are SOL with the Spotify thing, unless you happen to move to Germany.  You can make an account under a pseudonym and literally never post anything at all on it if you really wanted to use it, but that's your choice.  For the record, a lot of people that use Facebook regularly (to keep up with 'real life friends') don't put anything about their personal lives on there anyway, I sure don't.



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ Really like the pic of those samples. All things I would love to have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 25, 2012)

My recommendation for people who don't have FB is to make one and set it completely private. I HATE facebook and I hate how dependent so many things are on it anymore, so I didn't have one. Then I realized I was missing out on a lot of contests and free stuff without it, lol. Now I have one and am only friends with MuT members on it haha, AND I can use spotify. 

I won't friend anyone I know in my "real life" because I don't need it to keep in touch with them, I can call them to tell them whats going on.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 25, 2012)

I should clarify what I meant by "real life" so I don't offend anyone who uses Facebook. I'm not saying people's friends on facebook aren't friends in real life nor do I completely disagree with the use of Facebook... what I mean by real life is the people I see every day like my close friends, my co-workers, my family, etc... Everyone around me physically and people I talk to on the phone or by email. If I want online friends, I have MUT and supporters on Caloriecount.com (that site is amazing, lol!) and I have no reason to contact anyone from my past... they are there for a reason. I've had NUMEROUS friends break up and divorce due to social networking sites and even though my husband and I trust each other... there's just too much disrespect and garbage in this world. There definitely is WAYYYYY too much dependent on Facebook. You can't do this unless you have Facebook, you can't do that unless you have Facebook. We're completely happy and content with how things are without it. I don't really need spotify because I use a particular music site to get my tunes so once again, something useless in my Birchbox, LOL! Oh well, hopefully the rest of the box will be great!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry I shouldn't be so defensive, it just feels like 'I don't have a Facebook' is the new 'I don't have a television'.   I made quite a few friends living abroad, and have friends from the US that have spread to all sorts of inconvenient time zones, so I'm TOTALLY dependent on it.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't want a Facebook account then you are SOL with the Spotify thing, unless you happen to move to Germany.  You can make an account under a pseudonym and literally never post anything at all on it if you really wanted to use it, but that's your choice.  For the record, a lot of people that use Facebook regularly (to keep up with 'real life friends') don't put anything about their personal lives on there anyway, I sure don't.


 Wow, I didn't mean anything negative about you or your choices. I stated what my spouse said about the " No Facebook" in our home. I am very sorry if you felt offended because no harm was intended.

I never thought about making a fake Facebook account and not using it. Not sure about the ethics of using a made- up fake name, but it may be a workable idea.

FWIW, I don't have a ":smartphone". I don't Twitter, I don't have a photo sharing account anywhere, I don't blog, or uplooad videos, none of the tech things. My husband is very conservative about any identifying ID that is casual being out in cyberspace. I do read blogs, and watch You Tube, I just don't comment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We each have our level of Internet cloud comfort, and I guess mine is primitive compared to most, but it's what my husband prefers for us.

Again, my apologies for any misunderstandings.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My recommendation for people who don't have FB is to make one and set it completely private. I HATE facebook and I hate how dependent so many things are on it anymore, so I didn't have one. Then I realized I was missing out on a lot of contests and free stuff without it, lol. Now I have one and am only friends with MuT members on it haha, AND I can use spotify.
> 
> I won't friend anyone I know in my "real life" because I don't need it to keep in touch with them, I can call them to tell them whats going on.


 You make a good point about entering sweepstakes for things you want. I used to enter via the Internet in general. Won a vacation, an MTV media room, lots of great things. Facebook changed all of that for me.

I also agree with your definition of what " real life friends" are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laura


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 25, 2012)

I know what you guys mean about facebook and privacy. I also totally agree that it's much better to talk to your friends one-on-one or on the phone, but personally all my real friends and family live across the ocean (I moved to the US for studies 3 years ago), so facebook has been very helpful! I honestly don't know what I would have done with out facebook and especially skype or windows live messenger.

After all nobody has to share every little detail about themselves.. that could cause all sorts of problems. Facebook is not the problem it self, it's the way people use it that causes all the problems in relationships, jobs e.t.c.


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm hoping the boxes come early this month. I mean, we already have clues about the boxes, so that means that products are already selected. Here's to hoping for another great box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, and I REALLY hope I get Stila. The past two boxes I have gotten Color Club, and if I get another chip-prone polish, I'll be upset.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally understand why people would be put off by social media sites, but that is the future for us all. While some don't participate they may be surprised to see that friends/family have photos and other things online that include them. As far as relationships and other things being destroyed...well, how strong are they to begin with? I think in those situations, the behaviors were already existent in people. FB/Twitter/MySpace etc don't ruin lives and relationships...bad behavior by people do!

We live in a fast paced technology driven world..hi, we're all on here, typing, right?? LOL...Big Brother is not just your government, it could be the perv with a smart phone sitting a table over in a coffee shop, recording you. Anytime we log onto a computer or swipe a card, yada yada, we're leaving little "fingerprints" of ourselves behind. While social networking has really opened up our way of communicating and learning, it's also got its downsides. It's about the convenience, ya know?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 25, 2012)

My husband and I run a small business, so I don't have time to talk to people in real life except when I'm working, and then it's only to clients! haha

I love Facebook because I'm nosy. I love seeing when my friends and acquaintances reach a milestone like marriage, babies, graduation, anniversaries, weight loss, whatever. I hate talking on the phone, and it's much easier to connect with family and friends this way, especially in this generation when people tend to be spread all over the planet. I also check mine on my cell phone when I'm stuck in stopped traffic or waiting in line at the grocery store... I'd rather spend my time reading updates from people I actually know than about celebrities in the gossip mags (not that there's anything wrong with that, I totally used to subscribe to InTouch)!

I HATE, however, that Spotify and other websites don't give you a choice about signing up through Facebook. I feel cornered and bullied with that tactic. Make it an option, but don't exclude me for not wanting to publish to everyone that I opened a LBB account or a sneekpeeq or Spotify or whatever. Blech to that!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand why people would be put off by social media sites, but that is the future for us all. While some don't participate they may be surprised to see that friends/family have photos and other things online that include them. As far as relationships and other things being destroyed...well, how strong are they to begin with? I think in those situations, the behaviors were already existent in people. FB/Twitter/MySpace etc don't ruin lives and relationships...bad behavior by people do!
> 
> We live in a fast paced technology driven world..hi, we're all on here, typing, right?? LOL...Big Brother is not just your government, it could be the perv with a smart phone sitting a table over in a coffee shop, recording you. Anytime we log onto a computer or swipe a card, yada yada, we're leaving little "fingerprints" of ourselves behind. While social networking has really opened up our way of communicating and learning, it's also got its downsides. It's about the convenience, ya know?


 Yes, ma'am. Well said.

I know the appeal of Facebook can be very addicting/time-wasting, especially at first, and some of my "IRL" friends refused to get FB for a long time because they were afraid of this happening to them. Really, though, like you said, people already have certain behaviors. The people who don't want to be "addicted" lose interest quickly anyway, and the people who are looking for a vice often find it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest?

If so would you mind sending me an invite?

I have been trying to get an account but haven't been able to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you everyone who helped me out!

I love the community that we all have here on Makeup Talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest?
> 
> ...


 I do, &amp; will... whats your email?


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 25, 2012)

> I know this is completely out of the blue but is anyone have an account on Pinterest? If so would you mind sending me an invite? I have been trying to get an account but haven't been able to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you haven't got an invite yet, I'm happy to invite you! PM me your email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's my pinterest in case you're interested in checking it out - http://pinterest.com/pobox607/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

I think that I'm going to cut back on some of my skin care products, because maybe the combo is making me break out worse! I'm going to go back to basics and old staples and try it out. Hopefully it'll all clear up..



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also recently bought a Clarisonic about a month ago in May. And I never had a purge stage, I kept waiting for it but never happened.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had mine for like a month too. I broke out on my cheeks the first week, but I attributed that to the cheapy makeup remover towels I had been using. Once I got rid of those, it stopped. I like it because it's still fun and novel and I remember to wash my face a lot more! Also, it seems to have done awesome stuff for my pores!
> 
> OH, and I use it with my own cleanser (skinceuticles) and not the one they sent. It's pretty awesome. I'm trying to figure out how to pack it in my suitcase when I go away this week...


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that I'm going to cut back on some of my skin care products, because maybe the combo is making me break out worse! I'm going to go back to basics and old staples and try it out. Hopefully it'll all clear up..


 Yes I did cut back on my skin care products. I used to exfoliate it and used a toner along with the Clarisonic but then I realized that I didn't need all that extra stuff because my face started to feel dry-ish. Which has never happened to me because I have very oily prone skin.

What I do now I used Philosophy Purity with my Clarisonic then I use a serum to even out my skin tone, some eye cream, and moisturizer to lock it all in. And my face has been loving it, feels so smooth and clean. I never thought I could have a smooth and soft face.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I did cut back on my skin care products. I used to exfoliate it and used a toner along with the Clarisonic but then I realized that I didn't need all that extra stuff because my face started to feel dry-ish. Which has never happened to me because I have very oily prone skin.
> 
> What I do now I used Philosophy Purity with my Clarisonic then I use a serum to even out my skin tone, some eye cream, and moisturizer to lock it all in. And my face has been loving it, feels so smooth and clean. I never thought I could have a smooth and soft face.


 How do you like the Purity? Ive been wanting to get that since I first bought my Clarisonic.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you like the Purity? Ive been wanting to get that since I first bought my Clarisonic.


 Its amazing, you should give it a try. I think Ulta or Sephora sell the 3 oz for about $10.00 that you can try and see if you like it that way.

I got a sample from Birchbox a long time ago it was 1 oz. but it lasted for about a month. A little goes a long way and since that day I fell in love with it.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its amazing, you should give it a try. I think Ulta or Sephora sell the 3 oz for about $10.00 that you can try and see if you like it that way.
> 
> I got a sample from Birchbox a long time ago it was 1 oz. but it lasted for about a month. A little goes a long way and since that day I fell in love with it.


 Ahhh, ok im going to get some this weekend. Actually im going to checkout their website right now lol Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I did cut back on my skin care products. I used to exfoliate it and used a toner along with the Clarisonic but then I realized that I didn't need all that extra stuff because my face started to feel dry-ish. Which has never happened to me because I have very oily prone skin.
> 
> What I do now I used Philosophy Purity with my Clarisonic then I use a serum to even out my skin tone, some eye cream, and moisturizer to lock it all in. And my face has been loving it, feels so smooth and clean. I never thought I could have a smooth and soft face.


 I love Purity as well..I also started to use the Purity oil version for makeup removal in the evenings, followed by the reg. cleanser. I have a Boscia Clear complexion cleanser because I've been breakout prone the last month. No more peels or anything for a few weeks til I get my skin under control. Back to a basic serum, moisturizer and eye cream..no extras now..except my Caudalie mist lol..can't give that up, I absolutely love it.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 26, 2012)

When I got my first Clarisonic a few years ago, I used Purity cleanser with it. Purity is low- foaming and non-irritating ( for me, anyways) and seemed to be a great fit naturally.

Now I use my CellCeuticals cleanser which is also low- foaming and not a soap. It works just as well with my larger Clarisonic Plus.

One thing I personally would not do is use an exfoliant with Clarisonic. I know people do and maybe it works for them, but I tried it once, and my face was red as a beet for a few hours. I guess I have sensitive skin. I was afraid of broken capilliaries or something happening if I kept using the CellCeuticals micro-exfoliant with the Clarisonic..

I was taught as a teen when I was in beauty pageants to treat my skin very gently.. Those ladies helping us girls with our makeup knew what they were talking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clchild (Jun 26, 2012)

I've used nothing but Dove bar soap as face cleanser -ever! Luckily I've been blessed with good skin but not I worry about aging (I'm 24, grew up at the beach.. lot's of sunburn as a kid).  Is Clairsonic supposed to be good for aging, or should I just stick with anti-aging creams and serums?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a VZW bill--I haven't got VZ Comm in my area. We have four smartphones, a basic phone, and a tablet....1400 minutes, unlimited SMS, and a few additional things like insurance....I LOVE my corporate discount, because otherwise, I'd make everyone else get on their own dadgum plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ahh, yes, yes, that makes sense then. we don't have any phone contracts on our plan, just TV and interwebs! my husband and i get our phones through his mom, she has a family plan and i only pay $40 a month for the min. iphone contract plan thing. for the amount of reception i get (or NOT get), i can't believe some people actually pay double *eyeroll

good for you getting that discount!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh, yes, yes, that makes sense then. we don't have any phone contracts on our plan, just TV and interwebs! my husband and i get our phones through his mom, she has a family plan and i only pay $40 a month for the min. iphone contract plan thing. for the amount of reception i get (or NOT get), i can't believe some people actually pay double *eyeroll
> 
> good for you getting that discount!


 Yeah, they're a good company; probably the best benefits I've ever had!


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 26, 2012)

I am probably behind...Not sure if this was pic was posted yet..Found this on Glamour's site which is different from the one I saw a few pages back that someone posted a blogger's contest? 

Edit: Ok finally read every page and yes I AM VERY BEHIND. SHAME ON ME! lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol better late then never!








> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am probably behind...Not sure if this was pic was posted yet..Found this on Glamour's site which is different from the one I saw a few pages back that someone posted a blogger's contest?
> 
> Edit: Ok finally read every page and yes I AM VERY BEHIND. SHAME ON ME! lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am probably behind...Not sure if this was pic was posted yet..Found this on Glamour's site which is different from the one I saw a few pages back that someone posted a blogger's contest?
> 
> ...


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that is the exact box I get I will be happy with it!! The only Ahava product I have tried is a cleanser (from a trade with you, actually
> 
> ...


 Awesome! I have the Ahava Dead Sea Mud Mask. That one is fantastic as well!! My concerns about this box like most ladies is the repeat items. I hope I don't get any repeats!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the AHAVA day moisturizer a while back, and it was awesome! Wouldn't mind getting more of that one, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I have the Ahava Dead Sea Mud Mask. That one is fantastic as well!! My concerns about this box like most ladies is the repeat items. I hope I don't get any repeats!!


I wouldn't mind a repeat of the Algenist moisturizer if they still have them since I really liked the one I received. 



  I'd also love to try the *Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream, the Kiehl's avocado eye cream, RMS Beauty Living Luminizer, anything Laura Gellar, and Korres Body Butter* (since I wasn't a subscriber when/if they sent those out).  I'd also like to receive the Stila Bronzer since I didn't get one in the last box.  I'm just dreaming, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If you ladies have tried any of the stuff in bold, please let me know if you liked it!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> I wouldn't mind a repeat of the Algenist moisturizer if they still have them since I really liked the one I received.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I'd also love to try the *Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream, the Kiehl's avocado eye cream, RMS Beauty Living Luminizer, anything Laura Gellar, and Korres Body Butter* (since I wasn't a subscriber when/if they sent those out).Â  I'd also like to receive the Stila Bronzer since I didn't get one in the last box.Â  I'm just dreaming, though.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  If you ladies have tried any of the stuff in bold, please let me know if you liked it!


 I have Laura Gellar Spackle Primer in bronze, its alright. I also have Laura Gellar's Bronze &amp; Brighten which I looooove!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love to try most of the samples in the sneak peak for the July boxes.  Does anyone know what the Ahava product is?  I rec'd an Ahava Essential Day moisturizer sample in a previous Birchbox, but it wasn't moisturizing enough for my ultra dry skin, but I would like to try more Ahava products. 

This is off topic, but I rec'd the Zoya Bloggers Collection by Birchbox nail polishes in the mail today, and they are gorgeous!  I used the 20% off code they give for the 6 month aniversary plus 100 points. I really love this trio of polishes.  I also bought Jouer cream eyeshadow in Organza and the Ojon hair repair oil.  I tried the ojon oil before and liked it, but I'm wondering if I should have purchased the Orofulido instead.  Has anyone tried both of these?  Which did you like better?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try most of the samples in the sneak peak for the July boxes.  Does anyone know what the Ahava product is?  I rec'd an Ahava Essential Day moisturizer sample in a previous Birchbox, but it wasn't moisturizing enough for my ultra dry skin, but I would like to try more Ahava products.
> 
> This is off topic, but I rec'd the Zoya Bloggers Collection by Birchbox nail polishes in the mail today, and they are gorgeous!  I used the 20% off code they give for the 6 month aniversary plus 100 points. I really love this trio of polishes.  I also bought Jouer cream eyeshadow in Organza and the Ojon hair repair oil.  I tried the ojon oil before and liked it, but I'm wondering if I should have purchased the Orofulido instead.  Has anyone tried both of these?  Which did you like better?


  i actually liked  the kerestase elixir ultime better the the ojon one


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I got my first Clarisonic a few years ago, I used Purity cleanser with it. Purity is low- foaming and non-irritating ( for me, anyways) and seemed to be a great fit naturally.
> 
> ...


  I love purity!!!! I have been using it for years, Since I started wearing makeup in 8th grade lol. its been a good 5 or 6 years. I cant tell you how many bottles ive gone through!! But my tip for anyone who loves purity is that they should buy the 32oz and decant it into a smaller bottle.

As for the exfoliant thing, I also use a philosophy product called the microdelivery kit and it has a jar or citrus scented exfoliating crystals,the size of sand, and you rub that into your face and then put the activating liquid and that is the treatments and cleansers I use for my face.

If you are maybe looking for something different, try the purity in the foam, I kind of like it because I feel like it cleans a bit better than the original purity.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that is the exact box I get I will be happy with it!! The only Ahava product I have tried is a cleanser (from a trade with you, actually
> 
> ...


  I tried the ahava hibiscus and fig body lotion and shower gel and loved the scent. I would love to have some of that in the BB!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the AHAVA day moisturizer a while back, and it was awesome! Wouldn't mind getting more of that one, lol.


 There is NOTHING that Ahava makes that sucks. Their bath salts are ahhhhhhmazing! If they would make a cologne of the juniper scent, I would be a very happy lady indeed.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a clarisonic mia, but my skin is semi senistive and breaks out easily. Just to throw out there I also have oily/combo skin. Would the brush that it comes with be good for my skin? I know they have different types and even one for sensitive skin, but I don't want to waste money buying an extra brush if i'm not going to like it. It will be a while before I purchase though as I want to save up a lot of points and then wait for one of my codes. I do wonder tho that since I was a member for 6 months before and I do believe i got the 6 months code before I canceled and will be coming up on my third month since I rejoined. Will I still get the 3 month code or something else?


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try most of the samples in the sneak peak for the July boxes.  Does anyone know what the Ahava product is?  I rec'd an Ahava Essential Day moisturizer sample in a previous Birchbox, but it wasn't moisturizing enough for my ultra dry skin, but I would like to try more Ahava products.
> 
> This is off topic, but I rec'd the Zoya Bloggers Collection by Birchbox nail polishes in the mail today, and they are gorgeous!  I used the 20% off code they give for the 6 month aniversary plus 100 points. I really love this trio of polishes.  I also bought Jouer cream eyeshadow in Organza and the Ojon hair repair oil.  I tried the ojon oil before and liked it, but I'm wondering if I should have purchased the Orofulido instead.  Has anyone tried both of these?  Which did you like better?


It might be the Deadsea Water Mineral Body Lotion. I got it in a Birchbox before, and I really like it. It smells almost a bit like baby lotion and is really light on my sensitive skin. Plus, it's a pretty good sized sample. If that's in the Birchboxes, I'm sure people would like it.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is NOTHING that Ahava makes that sucks. Their bath salts are ahhhhhhmazing! If they would make a cologne of the juniper scent, I would be a very happy lady indeed.


 LOL @ Bath Salts-Zombie Status right there...haha..


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL @ Bath Salts-Zombie Status right there...haha..


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd love to hear my husband try to tell me something like that!! The fight would a cage match to the death



(this is my Ninja look)...

Facebook IS annoying though. But we have family in New Zealand, Australia, Wales, Ireland and England, plus my family is all over the US, so  it really helps keep us all together.  If you really want to access sites that only let you log in with Facebook (which I'd actually send a complaint to them about that!!), you can use your own name, don't fill in any info, and just make it publicly invisible.Then you can use it as an easy log in.



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ Really like the pic of those samples. All things I would love to have.
> 
> ...


----------



## lyssielou (Jun 27, 2012)

I got an email yesterday from Glamspotters (Glamour magazine's reader panel), and it says anyone who completes this survey will be entered to win Urbanears headphones. Maybe those are the ones coming in the July BB? Just a thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a clarisonic mia, but my skin is semi senistive and breaks out easily. Just to throw out there I also have oily/combo skin. Would the brush that it comes with be good for my skin? I know they have different types and even one for sensitive skin, but I don't want to waste money buying an extra brush if i'm not going to like it. It will be a while before I purchase though as I want to save up a lot of points and then wait for one of my codes. I do wonder tho that since I was a member for 6 months before and I do believe i got the 6 months code before I canceled and will be coming up on my third month since I rejoined. Will I still get the 3 month code or something else?


 I have the same problem, its such a weird combination right?

My face is sensitive (irritates easily or gets very dry when a product is not for me) but also oily plus breaks out and huge pores! 

The Clarisonic Mia should have a sensitive brush included with it (thats the only brush it comes with). I bought two Mia's after saving up my points &amp; using a 20% discount that it was worth it. My mom uses one and she has very dry skin, sensitive, and has a few wrinkles. She loves it, she says that its like a massage on her face. I love it as well, it has helped so much with my pores and break outs, every time I use it my pores seem so small!! I have used numerous "pore shrinking" products but have NEVER delivered the job. 

I think its a good investment for your skin because now I do not exfoliate or do peels. I use my Mia along with Philosophy purity or Juice Beauty Blemish Cleanser (when I feel a breakout coming up), then use a serum to even my skin tone (Khiels dark spot corrector), Benefits eye cream, &amp; Clinique moisturizer. This combination of products has been working wonders on my face.

I would recommend going to see the Clarisonic Mia at a local Sephora or Ulta, test it on your arm or hand if you would like (this is what I did). I went to my local Sephora and the saleswoman put some soap and water on the Mia and let me test it. I wanted to see if it would be too harsh on my skin or if I would be able to handle it. 

You should get a coupon from BB, 3, 6, 9, and year coupon codes, plus keep saving those points (it helped SOO much). 

Hope this helped!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hoping this months box is awesome. I'm not thrilled about getting food in the BB but the rest sounds okay.


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the ahava hibiscus and fig body lotion and shower gel and loved the scent. I would love to have some of that in the BB!!!


That is my favorite body wash to use. The scented lotions are new and as soon as I'm done my current bottle of body wash I'm off to buy both!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to hear my husband try to tell me something like that!! The fight would a cage match to the death
> 
> ...


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who had that thought.  It'll be a cold day in h*ll before my husband "decides" what I can or can't do in my spare time or with my hobbies or with my money.


----------



## arendish (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is my favorite body wash to use. The scented lotions are new and as soon as I'm done my current bottle of body wash I'm off to buy both!


 This reminds me that I need to go to TJ Maxx. The one by my house has had tons of Ahava products lately. My boyfriend is Israeli and his mom swears by Ahava products. As a chemist, I'm also impressed with what I've read about the company and their research.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love purity!!!! I have been using it for years, Since I started wearing makeup in 8th grade lol. its been a good 5 or 6 years. I cant tell you how many bottles ive gone through!! But my tip for anyone who loves purity is that they should buy the 32oz and decant it into a smaller bottle.
> 
> ...


I too love Purity! Has anybody had any experience with it going "off" though? I bought a 3oz from Sephora a few months back and it just started smelling different....


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I noticed that too. thats partly why i switched to the foam. the new ones seem to be liquidyer and smell a bit different than the classic one. I heard that was because philosophy was sold to coty and since then the quality of the products have slowly been decreasing. I got a bottle of amazing grace and it smells different too. It makes me sad because i love philosophy so much and now the quality has dropped.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought the small philosophy one at Ulta and I hated it!  It left my face so dull and gross.  I took it back!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that too. thats partly why i switched to the foam. the new ones seem to be liquidyer and smell a bit different than the classic one. I heard that was because philosophy was sold to coty and since then the quality of the products have slowly been decreasing. I got a bottle of amazing grace and it smells different too. It makes me sad because i love philosophy so much and now the quality has dropped.


 Really??

I just started using it about a year ago. I would hate for the formula to change since it was so perfect the first time.

I had no clue there were two types of Purity a foam and non-foam.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is my favorite body wash to use. The scented lotions are new and as soon as I'm done my current bottle of body wash I'm off to buy both!


 check out HSN.com because you can get the full size wash + lotion for $22-$29 bucks total. i couldn't believe they were full sized when i saw the price but i ordered and they sure are.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> he sounds like an adorable little guy!
> 
> our cat ripped up our verizon bill today,.. that's right buddy, i hate verizon/bills too!!! hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *My 10 month old orange Tabby Ginger has bitten through so many cords and cables that I've lost count.  I've had to replace my iPad charger about 4 times. She leaves the mail alone, but she loves to chew and mangle the invoices I print for my business. It's a good thing I love her.  My daughter has her twin sister, and I'll be sitting her in August. This should be fun.*


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the small philosophy one at Ulta and I hated it!  It left my face so dull and gross.  I took it back!


 Uh oh... I just got home from Ulta, bought the kit with Purity, Help me, &amp; Hope in a jar. Hope my skin agrees with it all.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sure it will be fine!  I think for me and my skin type it was not a good fit!  I find the cleanser that works best for me is the Clinique Mild!  I don't use the toner or their moisturizer but the cleanser works so well!  Hope the Philosophy works for you!  If not Ulta will take it back!  I think I did an exchange for makeup! 







> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh... I just got home from Ulta, bought the kit with Purity, Help me, &amp; Hope in a jar. Hope my skin agrees with it all.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really??

I just started using it about a year ago. I would hate for the formula to change since it was so perfect the first time.

I had no clue there were two types of Purity a foam and non-foam.


There is a bunch of different types. http://www.philosophy.com/SearchResultsNewFeaturedView?storeId=10052&amp;catalogId=10050&amp;langId=-1&amp;searchKeyword=purity


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who had that thought.  It'll be a cold day in h*ll before my husband "decides" what I can or can't do in my spare time or with my hobbies or with my money.


 IF you knew what my husband's profession is, it would make much, much more sense. He suggested that it would be wise for the two of us to stay off Facebook due to his profession, and he has a very valid point. I could have said " I want to anyway" and made an account. But he is RIGHT this time!!

When I want something, I have it. I don't even have to ask

My husband doesn't tell me what to do in any of my time, spare or otherwise.  Nor does anyone else.

*This has gotten WAY out of hand on this thread, and I am feeling very put down by what is being said about choices we made together. None of you know me, none of you know why he asked what he asked. It's the only thing he has ever suggested like this since we've been married.*

 Also, neither of us has ANY family near or far to send things to or post pics with etc. No siblings, no cousins, no aunts or uncles, no grandparents, and no parents. .* My step- mom is the closest I have to other family, and she hasn't legally been my step- mom in almost 2 decades. *

*Facebook is not important enough to me to create an account for a music download. I have 2 new iPods full of music that I chose. That's the best I can say it while on pain meds. *

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that too. thats partly why i switched to the foam. the new ones seem to be liquidyer and smell a bit different than the classic one. I heard that was because philosophy was sold to coty and since then the quality of the products have slowly been decreasing. I got a bottle of amazing grace and it smells different too. It makes me sad because i love philosophy so much and now the quality has dropped.


 I didn't know Philosophy has been sold.

Every time that happens, the products go downhill. Ojon, Korres, many others down through the years.

Yes, my Purity cleanser started smelling a bit like chemicals, so I switched to my CellCeuticals, which my step-mom bought in a huge size in a kit last month from Beauty.com.

I'm so addicted to CellCeuticals now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF you knew what my husband's profession is, it would make much, much more sense. He suggested that it would be wise for the two of us to stay off Facebook due to his profession, and he has a very valid point. I could have said " I want to anyway" and made an account. But he is RIGHT this time!!


 I don't want this to come off as an attack or a put down, but I am genuinely curious. You seem very concerned about internet privacy, why use your real name on a forum? (If this isn't your real name and is just a pseudonym then disregard the question, obviously).


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want this to come off as an attack or a put down, but I am genuinely curious. You seem very concerned about internet privacy, why use your real name on a forum? (If this isn't your real name and is just a pseudonym then disregard the question, obviously).


 Dang, I thought it was an homage to the Peyton Place character.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want this to come off as an attack or a put down, but I am genuinely curious. You seem very concerned about internet privacy, why use your real name on a forum? (If this isn't your real name and is just a pseudonym then disregard the question, obviously).


 I really can't comment defiunitely, but your hammer hit the nail at the end.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, I thought it was an homage to the Peyton Place character.


 YES!!! It started out that way. You are very cool in my book to remember the PP characters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was given a DVD set of the show about 2 years ago and thought Laura Brooks was a nice, ordinary name.

.

Then I met Ed Nelson last year, who played Dr, Michael Rossi on Peyton Place, after MONTHS of emailing as friends. That dear, smart, man whom I revere for his loyalty to family, fans, and his country ( he is very patriotic), actually called me " Laura Brooks" affectionately for some time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. He was good friends with Patricia Breslin, who played the character...Sadly, Ms. Breslin passed away in 2011.

Sometimes, life is stranger than fiction. Ed is still tops in my book, and I will gladly be his friend "Laura Brooks" or otherwise, as he prefers. He switches back and forth with my given name and the character's name.. I think he misses her still.

 I just gave the largest clue to who I am that I will ever give out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh... I just got home from Ulta, bought the kit with Purity, Help me, &amp; Hope in a jar. Hope my skin agrees with it all.


 I think you will like it all a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good choices, all, IMO.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!! It started out that way. You are very cool in my book to remember the PP characters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was given a DVD set of the show about 2 years ago and thought Laura Brooks was a nice, ordinary name.
> 
> ...


 
Teehee, now I want to pretend that your husband is either a spy or a famous actor. XD Or maybe you're a famous actress! ...or maybe I just like to imagine things.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee, now I want to pretend that your husband is either a spy or a famous actor. XD Or maybe you're a famous actress! ...or maybe I just like to imagine things.


 Mum's the word.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As hubby and I believe, all of us are essentially the same. We laugh, we cry, we hurt ( I know I do right now), and we love.

Our jobs may have different titles, but we are all " just people" when all is said and done and our lives are at the end.

It's what we did to help others, and the love we gave that matters most of all.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## annacristina (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that too. thats partly why i switched to the foam. the new ones seem to be liquidyer and smell a bit different than the classic one. I heard that was because philosophy was sold to coty and since then the quality of the products have slowly been decreasing. I got a bottle of amazing grace and it smells different too. It makes me sad because i love philosophy so much and now the quality has dropped.


Ugh, I'll be so bummed if I have to find a new cleanser!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh... I just got home from Ulta, bought the kit with Purity, Help me, &amp; Hope in a jar. Hope my skin agrees with it all.


 
The help me is AWESOME. I love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Jun 28, 2012)

has anyone been billed yet? It's almost the first of the month and we should be seeing shipping notices in the next week.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone been billed yet? It's almost the first of the month and we should be seeing shipping notices in the next week.


Nope not yet. I just checked my account.


----------



## JessP (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but I feel like we've been talking about the July box for so long that it seems like we should've gotten it already lol. Haven't been billed yet, either, but one of the great things about Birchbox is that they keep to their monthly billing/shipping schedule very well!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I feel like we've been talking about the July box for so long that it seems like we should've gotten it already lol. Haven't been billed yet, either, but one of the great things about Birchbox is that they keep to their monthly billing/shipping schedule very well!


 Yes the billing is usually right on the 1st of every month then they begin to ship on the 6th.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone seen a list of the different boxes yet? Kinda like the ones we saw early last month? I'm just curious as to what each box will have inside.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen a list of the different boxes yet? Kinda like the ones we saw early last month? I'm just curious as to what each box will have inside.


 We're about a week away from that.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're about a week away from that.


  




 the suspense is killing me! LOL!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am doing good so far this month, not stalking the BB store like last month, and I have just glanced over this thread haven't been hanging on every word, lol.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that too. thats partly why i switched to the foam. the new ones seem to be liquidyer and smell a bit different than the classic one. I heard that was because philosophy was sold to coty and since then the quality of the products have slowly been decreasing. I got a bottle of amazing grace and it smells different too. It makes me sad because i love philosophy so much and now the quality has dropped.


 Well, this is probably why the "Falling in Love" doesn't seem to last long anymore. I loooooove that fragrance, but I can spray it on, walk to the car, and not be able to smell it anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's never been super-strong, but lately it seems like a waste of money.  Wish I knew another scent that was close to it.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 28, 2012)

> IF you knew what my husband's profession is, it would make much, much more sense. He suggested that it would be wise forÂ the two of usÂ to stay off Facebook due to his profession, and he has a very valid point. I could have said " I want to anyway" and made an account. But he is RIGHT this time!! When I want something, I have it. I don't even have to ask My husband doesn't tell me what to do in any of my time, spare or otherwise.Â  Nor does anyone else. *This has gotten WAY out of hand on this thread, and I am feeling very put down by what is being said about choices we made together. None of you know me, none of you know why he asked what he asked. It's the only thing he has ever suggested like this since we've been married.* Â Also,Â neither of us has ANY family near or far to send things to or postÂ pics with etc.Â No siblings, no cousins, no aunts or uncles, no grandparents, and no parents. . *My step- mom is the closest I have to other family, **and she hasn't legally been my step- mom in almostÂ 2 decades.* *Facebook is not important enoughÂ to me to create an account for a music download. I have 2 new iPods full of music that I chose.Â That's the best I can say it while on pain meds.* Thanks, Laura


 I'm sorry if you were offended by anything someone wrote on here! From my experience 99% of the women on here are sweet, caring and honest women. I'm sure they didn't mean to make you feel bad or put you down!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love purity!!!! I have been using it for years, Since I started wearing makeup in 8th grade lol. its been a good 5 or 6 years. I cant tell you how many bottles ive gone through!! But my tip for anyone who loves purity is that they should buy the 32oz and decant it into a smaller bottle.
> 
> ...


Sephora sells a giant bottle with a pump... it's great for keeping in the shower or (like me) by the sink. Also, if you like Purity but want to save a few bucks, I highly recommend Purpose Gentle Cleanser. You can get it at most grocery stores, and I know all my local Targets carry it. It's less than $10/bottle, gentle on the skin, and specifically recommended by dermatologists. It has a slightly different feeling than Purity and has less fragrance, but it is great for most skin types (even my picky combo, acne-prone, redness-prone skin) and gentle enough to use morning and night. I use the Purity just because I like collecting points at Sephora, haha, is that bad? If I didn't have that fun incentive (and also Philosophy always seems to have some kind of package deal that I can't resist), I'd probably just stick with the Purpose. It's truly that good, in my opinion.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *This has gotten WAY out of hand on this thread, and I am feeling very put down by what is being said about choices we made together. None of you know me, none of you know why he asked what he asked. It's the only thing he has ever suggested like this since we've been married.*


I'm glad you posted this. I honestly don't think anyone meant any harm by it, as most of don't really know each other in person -- and on the internet it's so easy to flippantly say whatever without thinking out how it comes across. I'm definitely guilty of unintentionally offending with online comments. However, I also have to add that I had this same reaction as you posted here, that it was insulting and unnecessary. I was insulted for you.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora sells a giant bottle with a pump... it's great for keeping in the shower or (like me) by the sink. Also, if you like Purity but want to save a few bucks, I highly recommend Purpose Gentle Cleanser. You can get it at most grocery stores, and I know all my local Targets carry it. It's less than $10/bottle, gentle on the skin, and specifically recommended by dermatologists. It has a slightly different feeling than Purity and has less fragrance, but it is great for most skin types (even my picky combo, acne-prone, redness-prone skin) and gentle enough to use morning and night. I use the Purity just because I like collecting points at Sephora, haha, is that bad? If I didn't have that fun incentive (and also Philosophy always seems to have some kind of package deal that I can't resist), I'd probably just stick with the Purpose. It's truly that good, in my opinion.


I love my purity so I wouldnt change it. I have the foam one for now but I stil have 3/4 of a 32 at home too. I love sephora bc of the points. I got an awesome 500 pt perk the other day. a full sized dandelion, sample of that gal and a sample of baad gal mascara.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, this is probably why the "Falling in Love" doesn't seem to last long anymore. I loooooove that fragrance, but I can spray it on, walk to the car, and not be able to smell it anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â It's never been super-strong, but lately it seems like a waste of money. Â Wish I knew another scent that was close to it.


Same though. I had run out of my FIL and since i love it so much, I repurchased it in the 4OZ size, because I KNOW I will use it, but it had terrible lasting power and I ended up giving it away to my grandmother because she loves FIL but cant afford it. I didnt feel so bad because I bought it during the 20, 30, 40 sale a few months ago on their website so it was only like 30 something and my grandmother loves it so I felt like i did a good deed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but im dissapointed that the quality sucks now. It used to be my favorite, but then switched to unconditional which was an old bottle so the quality was better. but I actually think that the scent is much more age appropriate for a 19 year old hehehe!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 28, 2012)

That's so funny, FIL on me smells like pure cotton candy, it was so young on me when I used to wear it (around 22ish)!  I think my chemistry turns every scent to sugar, not in the best way.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny, FIL on me smells like pure cotton candy, it was so young on me when I used to wear it (around 22ish)!  I think my chemistry turns every scent to sugar, not in the best way.


  lol. to me it smells a little more floral probably the jasmine than unconditional which is more vanilla and berries.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad you posted this. I honestly don't think anyone meant any harm by it, as most of don't really know each other in person -- and on the internet it's so easy to flippantly say whatever without thinking out how it comes across. I'm definitely guilty of unintentionally offending with online comments. However, I also have to add that I had this same reaction as you posted here, that it was insulting and unnecessary. I was insulted for you.


 Thank you for your kindness and sweet nature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think we diffused the situation with some humor on the previous page.

I hope we can respect each other's " space".. I went back and read some things I asked others about the Posh Pod thing with fake Chanel and MAC cosmetics.. I asked why a person would buy really expensive cosmetics at extremely low prices and think they were genuine. I wasn't aware when I wrote the post that some people don't know what a haven eBay is for counterfeit designer brand cosmetics. Not exactly tactful but I didn't realize it..

I like being here, I like my fellow posters, and I need everyone to know that my life may be " different" in some ways ( the lack of tons of public techno stuff) but that I respect everyone's place for them, and hope they will respect mine for me. I am very happy with my life. It is a great lifestyle and deeply satisfying personally. I do not miss Facebook in any way at all.

Now, where are those 3 BBs I ordered? Ordered my DH one this month.. They could send it next month though, not sure. I certainly don't think he will mind, LOL.

Thanks for your kindness!!!

Laura


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sephora sells a giant bottle with a pump... it's great for keeping in the shower or (like me) by the sink. Also, if you like Purity but want to save a few bucks, I highly recommend Purpose Gentle Cleanser. You can get it at most grocery stores, and I know all my local Targets carry it. It's less than $10/bottle, gentle on the skin, and specifically recommended by dermatologists. It has a slightly different feeling than Purity and has less fragrance, but it is great for most skin types (even my picky combo, acne-prone, redness-prone skin) and gentle enough to use morning and night. I use the Purity just because I like collecting points at Sephora, haha, is that bad? If I didn't have that fun incentive (and also Philosophy always seems to have some kind of package deal that I can't resist), I'd probably just stick with the Purpose. It's truly that good, in my opinion.


I agree, the Purpose cleanser is amazing. It takes off every single trace of makeup (when I use toner afterwards the cotton pad is still clear white when I'm done so I know it does a great job, as opposed to other cleansers that seem to leave a lot behind) and it even removes mascara. I seriously don't know how it manages to cleanse so well when it's so gentle (it claims to be as gentle as water and I believe it because it didn't dry out my skin, or cause any breakouts or hurt my eyes either)! And I'm not paid to say this, really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If the Purity one is similar to Purpose I'll give it a try! I really like the texture of foam cleansers and if the scent is nice I may love it!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol. to me it smells a little more floral probably the jasmine than unconditional which is more vanilla and berries.





> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny, FIL on me smells like pure cotton candy, it was so young on me when I used to wear it (around 22ish)!  I think my chemistry turns every scent to sugar, not in the best way.


 On me, it smells like blackberries and cotton candy, that's what I like about it!

Scents that are too floral or musky/spicy give me headaches...

(Am I the only one who thinks "father in law" when I see "FIL" ? Ew.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mostly because of the points system, I am getting 3 BBs this month. I see myself putting up multiples on the trade thread but maybe Ill gt lucky with 3 different boxes. This is the last month I am doing that though. I dont need that many boxes, and if I wasnt getting a 20% off coupon this month on one of them I would have already canceled it. What a sucker am I, I know.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your kindness and sweet nature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Personally, I can't wait until I have a reason to NOT have a facebook.  I know that I could get rid of it now, but it actually takes a lot of work to save all my pictures and get everyone's contact information. I'll be biting the bullet here soon.  Future job applications are way more important.  I respect anyone that functions perfectly and completely without facebook. That may seem extreme, but its something that I believe we rely too heavily on now. That's just my opinion though, and whether or not someone chooses to have it is ultimately their decision and should be respected.

It's too easy to be critical of one another when we don't know someone personally.  MUT is a great forum, and I love coming here to talk about Birchbox, Glossybox, makeup, etc. Glad the situation was diffused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maggieme (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Personally, I can't wait until I have a reason to NOT have a facebook.  I know that I could get rid of it now, but it actually takes a lot of work to save all my pictures and get everyone's contact information. I'll be biting the bullet here soon.  Future job applications are way more important.  I respect anyone that functions perfectly and completely without facebook. That may seem extreme, but its something that I believe we rely too heavily on now. That's just my opinion though, and whether or not someone chooses to have it is ultimately their decision and should be respected.
> ...


 Off topic but they have services that can download and backup your Facebook (and other social media) accounts.  Might make it easier if you want to do it all in one fell swoop.  I think the one I bought is called Social Safe and it was under $5.  Worth half a Birchbox to not have to download all that stuff by hand.


----------



## DivaDenny (Jun 30, 2012)

As years have gone by, I have discovered that I prefer not to be so "connected" to everyone and everything going on.  I am middle aged now, and remember when we turned our home telephone off at dinner time and didnt have a cell phone in our pocket when we left the house.  Years ago I was in my car after having picked my daughter up from her caregiver (I was a district trainer for a huge retail lingerie company) and when I got home after the 35 min. drive I realized that I had been on the cell phone "putting out fires before they started" and had no idea what my three year old had been doing in the backseat of the car in her car seat.  Wow, that was a huge moment for me.  Needless to say, I changed my lifestyle and am now a private math tutor and I home school my daughter.  No judgements from me on anyone's choices, but as for me, I prefer worrying about money more and my relationship with my daughter less.  I miss the money, but I am happier in my personal life.  Being connected by cell phone, facebook, and even via text has it pros and cons.  I feel better knowing my teen daughter has a phone with her at all times, and I check on her all the time.  But, I prefer not always knowing other people's business or being so easily reached/judged/manipulated by today's technology.  I had a facebook page for all of two days and it was more trouble than it was worth for me Cell phones in theaters, restaurants, automobiles (while driving no less) can cause more harm than good.  But, on the other hand, if I were eating out with a friend and my daughter needed me, I would be happy to have my cell phone with me chirping away while others eat their meals.  Feels like technology has opened many cans of worms, but eating a worm or two when I choose is an option I am glad to have.  I have just decided to be more choosey about the forums of communication I use and allow in my life.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, the Purpose cleanser is amazing. It takes off every single trace of makeup (when I use toner afterwards the cotton pad is still clear white when I'm done so I know it does a great job, as opposed to other cleansers that seem to leave a lot behind) and it even removes mascara. I seriously don't know how it manages to cleanse so well when it's so gentle (it claims to be as gentle as water and I believe it because it didn't dry out my skin, or cause any breakouts or hurt my eyes either)! And I'm not paid to say this, really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I've used both Purity and Purpose and on my skin I had two VERY different reactions. 

Purpose is a good, basic cleaner for me, sometimes a little too drying in the winter, but it's definitely does its job of removing makeup and cleaning my skin. 

I got sucked into buying Purity after getting a Philosophy facial at a Nordstrom event. At first it made my skin super soft which I loved, but soon I had painful red cystic acne of my cheeks that lasted for weeks. I know so many people who swear by Purity, but unfortunately it didn't work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh well, at least Purpose works and is less expensive!


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently switched to cetaphil after being an avid philosophy purity user. I have very sensitive skin and really like the cetaphil. I've never tried purpose, so maybe I'll have to pick that up next time.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't wait until Birchbox starts sending these months boxes. I am very happy that Birchbox keeps partnering up with other companies to promote their boxes. By far my favorites have been of course Teen Vogue, Cynthia Rowley, and last Gossip Girl. I can't remember if that all of them. I hope that the Glamour birchbox is as amazing as the Teen Vogue. I have two boxes coming this month, I see myself doing more than one box when they promote but just one box when they do not.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jul 1, 2012)

> YES!!! It started out that way. You are very cool in my book to remember the PP characters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was given a DVD set of the show about 2 years ago and thought Laura Brooks was a nice, ordinary name. . Then I met Ed Nelson last year, who played Dr, Michael Rossi on Peyton Place, after MONTHS of emailing as friends. That dear, smart, man whom I revere for his loyalty to family, fans, and his country ( he is very patriotic), actually called me " Laura Brooks" affectionately for some time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. He was good friends with Patricia Breslin, who played the character...Sadly, Ms. Breslin passed away in 2011. Sometimes, life is stranger than fiction. Ed is still tops in my book, and I will gladly be his friend "Laura Brooks" or otherwise, as he prefers. He switches back and forth with my given name and the character's name.. I think he misses her still. Â I just gave the largest clue to who I am that I will ever give out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 AHH! I feel like this a challenge to solve a puzzle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I accept! ( not really, all in good fun. My guess is you or husband are very famous)


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been billed!  I get so excited to see that debit when I check my online statement (as opposed to all the others)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 1, 2012)

billed for both boxes.....and so it begins. the mad rush and bustle while i try to figure out which box i've gotten. *heads over to bb website to start stalking even though i know nothing has shown up yet*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a repeat of the Algenist moisturizer if they still have them since I really liked the one I received.
> ...


 Mmm, I got the Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream in my first Birchbox in January and at first I was thinking, "This is it?  Am I supposed to get excited about a face cream?" because I had only first heard of beauty subs through all of the MyGlam hype and had received their December bag with Urban Decay full size shadow and primer potion along with a great full size lip cream, some Mai Couture blush papers and blotting papers and a mini Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara.  

Little did I know that I'd fall in love with the amazing little potions that Birchbox sends me.  I get to try amazing and decadent creams that I would never buy without either sampling or having a good friend give a glowing recommendation on first.  The point of my ramble is:  I can't believe I'm saying this but I think I'd rather get an amazing face cream than a (gasp!) mascara or makeup item!  I have holy grail makeup items and love to play with the new ones I get, but the really nice creams from Kiehl's, Algenist, Clark's Botanicals, by Terry, etc. make me very happy when I use them up every night, knowing that I'm taking good care of my skin.  It just feels luxuriant and they'll always get used up.  I have palettes of shadows that I'll never hit pan on and favorite mascaras and nail polishes that will only ever be used for a few mani/pedis (which I love too!) but the creams will always be used up and when I'm done with one, there is always a new one to try.  The Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask is great too.  The main thing I love about the Marine Cream is how clean and fresh it feels when I put it on, it's not overly heavy and sinks deliciously into my skin and even tingles a bit, which tells me that it's working.  Hey, well at least that's what the card said!  You don't need to use much, either, so even the little sample lasted a surprisingly long time.  I googled it for a refresher and this is what it said, "Are you after baby-soft skin? Smoothing Marine Cream gently exfoliates and leaves the skin intensely moisturized. Glycolic Acid and Algae Extracts soften the appearance of fine lines, while Jasmine Absolute helps soothe and nourish stressed-out skin."   That said, if anyone has any Clark's Botanicals stuff in the back corner of their makeup drawer, I'd love to make it worth your while and trade something you love in order to give it an appreciative home!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I see that some of us of kinda ventured off topic with in depth discussions about Facebook, etc. Just a reminder that we all need to stay on topic.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> billed for both boxes.....and so it begins. the mad rush and bustle while i try to figure out which box i've gotten. *heads over to bb website to start stalking even though i know nothing has shown up yet*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, right?  I never thought I'd be so excited to be BILLED for something, ha ha.  I can't wait to see how many box variations there are for July.  I love it when Birchbox teams up with other companies.  Let us know if you come across any new clues in your stalking, we're all waiting not so patiently!  I'm going to go off to try some of my earlier samples in an effort to distract myself.  I'm one of the ones who thinks that half the fun is the gamble, the anticipation and the community where we as ladies get together to try to figure out the best of the best of beauty.  Long live Birchbox!


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 2, 2012)

i feel like i've been waiting for this box for YEARS.

YEAAAARRS.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 2, 2012)

got billed for both my accounts too!!!!!! so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 2, 2012)

I.got billed too. I hope.they start shipping tomorrow.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm. I signed up my second account, but it might be too late for this month huh?

If it is, I'll just unsub, no biggie.

But I'm excited for this months boxes! Yay!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 2, 2012)

Wowza, cannot believe it's already this time of the month again. I'm going to muster all my strength and keep my box a surprise this month. However, I'll still allow myself to lust over boxes whilst I wait. Hoping I get my box early, otherwise I'll be on vacation and my Birchbox will be on hold at the post office for a week. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't wait....funny, but it does seem like I was just ripping into my June boxes....Christmas in July?! Lol


----------



## jaimegirl01 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, it is like Christmas in July!! I have 2 subs (I added the second last month, resulting in a surplus of Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids) and I am hoping for different boxes, or if not, doubles of the same great stuff. Love Birchbox!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

I started a second sub in time for the GG May box and decided to keep it; I'm excited and feel the same. 2 boxes with different items is my wish and so far, I've been lucky.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I signed up my second account, but it might be too late for this month huh?
> 
> ...


*I think you'll get a July box if you just signed up. I signed up for a 2nd account in May, after the boxes had shipped, and I still got one of the Gossip Girl boxes. So you should be okay, imo. Good luck and hope you get some awesome boxes!*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I started a second sub in time for the GG May box and decided to keep it; I'm excited and feel the same. 2 boxes with different items is my wish and so far, I've been lucky.


i had a 2nd bb for the GG box as well, loved it, cancelled it. restarted it for this month cos i had box envy (and got close to a twin lol) and just cancelled it again.  i really have to stay away from that account ... though i thought i was getting a referral bonus on it. hm.  can you use points to shop when your acct is inactive ?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not looking forward to this box from the spoilers.. I do love stila but we seriously get it all the time! i want something different!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i had a 2nd bb for the GG box as well, loved it, cancelled it. restarted it for this month cos i had box envy (and got close to a twin lol) and just cancelled it again.  i really have to stay away from that account ... though i thought i was getting a referral bonus on it. hm.  can you use points to shop when your acct is inactive ?


 
I think you can still use points, I thought I read other ladies using them...??


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 2, 2012)

> Â Â  I think you can still use points, I thought I read other ladies using them...??Â


 Yes, I was able to use &amp; earn points after I unsubbed.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can still use points, I thought I read other ladies using them...??


it's ok, i'm pretty dumb and eventually realized the ref would come through on my main anyway not the lil one. i'm still going to be at 370 points though - so waiting til july points go through and lose my free shipping, but gain effectively 10 dollars more to blow?

hm i guess it can't be that bad, i might even like something in the next box more (but doubtful) haha.  /rambleramble


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm getting really excited about July, especially now that I've discovered the trade thread!! I didn't hate my june box, but somehow I ended up trading almost everything in it.  LOVE what I got for stuff, though, and I am enjoying my stainiac!  Bring on July.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's ok, i'm pretty dumb and eventually realized the ref would come through on my main anyway not the lil one. i'm still going to be at 370 points though - so waiting til july points go through and lose my free shipping, but gain effectively 10 dollars more to blow?
> ...


 I got a second account, using my original's referral and never received my points. I'm on email number 2 or 3? to clarify everything, because the first response said it would be taken care of and that was almost two-three weeks ago.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a second account, using my original's referral and never received my points. I'm on email number 2 or 3? to clarify everything, because the first response said it would be taken care of and that was almost two-three weeks ago.


eh i have never really gotten anything done with them from email (except the befine points thing) - i just call and they kind of have to do something instead of waffle around XD

just call em !  they only wanted the name and/or email of the personal who used the ref link.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> eh i have never really gotten anything done with them from email (except the befine points thing) - i just call and they kind of have to do something instead of waffle around XD
> ...


 *I always call, too. Even if I get the voice mail, I just hang up and try again in a few minutes. Last month when one of my boxes was MIA I called and talked to a rep. It took me a few tries, but I did get a live person. Within 2 or 3 days I had a replacement box.*

*I do that with every business that has a phone CS option. I always prefer talking live over emails and voicemail.*


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not looking forward to this box from the spoilers.. I do love stila but we seriously get it all the time! i want something different!


 Dibs on any Stila products you get.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok girls! I got the scoop!2 your beauty junkie got her box 2 weeks early for being ab affliate of bb! Here is what she got! (On my phonso I can't do spoilers!) Larabar Live in love oscar de la renta Ear buds (looks like neon green cords and pink and yellow ear buds) A full sized eyeko product (she posted a pic on her facebook wall its kind of blurry on my phone so its hard to read) Jouer lunizing tint And something from boscia So I think this was all stuff we saw in the previous pics she put up but if you go to her page you can take a look and get a better Idea of the sizes/ colors


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls! I got the scoop!2 your beauty junkie got her box 2 weeks early for being ab affliate of bb! Here is what she got! (On my phonso I can't do spoilers!)
> 
> Larabar
> ...


 what site did you find your info on?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

her facebook page. Search for 'Your Beauty Junkie'. She also has a you tube channel Jamie Serat or something like that but her blog and fb is Your Beauty Junkie.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm I hope I get an eyeko liquid liner in a wearable color! I'm pretty much open to anything but if i get those bocia things... i will.... BE SO EXCITED! I love boscia products ESPECIALLY the ones that were in her picture!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok girls! I got the scoop!2 your beauty junkie got her box 2 weeks early for being ab affliate of bb! Here is what she got! (On my phonso I can't do spoilers!)
> 
> Larabar
> ...


 it looks like she got

the eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner and in a purple color! right now only turquoise and olive are in the birchbox shop.

and i think the bosica thing is blotting papers.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 2, 2012)

Since when do they have an affiliates program? She only has 515 "likes" on facebook, I don't see why they would send her something before anyone else?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

I REALLY like her box. I'm so glad to see the headphones and not a download. I really don't want food in my beauty sub boxes. Really wish they would stop that. On another note, I'm in love with my Cynthia Rowley band aids!  They are so cute!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I think she reported a while ago on her fb page that she will be doing a stint as a guest blogger on bb. It could be that she got it early for evaluation purposes. I don't know if it will be a reoccuring thing or not. Also she does a lot of great giveaways with really good cosmetics companies. I would recomend her site to any of you especially if this continues and she let's us in on these great spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Lainy (Jul 2, 2012)

lol the only thing i like in that box is the headphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

> Since when do they have an affiliates program? She only has 515 "likes" on facebook, I don't see why they would send her something before anyone else?


 She seems like a really nice girl. She said she applied to be an affliiate and another girl asked her about it and she said she would give this other girl the info on it. I'm pretty sure this was all on her facebook page- check it out.I can't really link anything because I'm at work and doing this on my phone...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2012)

If you received a Larabar in a previous box is it still considered a duplicate?  (I am assuming not because one month you could get x flavor, the next month y, kind of like how they do with nail polish).


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 2, 2012)

Eeee. I'm excited about the Luna bar, eyeko, and Boscia blotting sheets. (Which I have been planning to buy for a long time anyway.) I already received the Jouer, and I think the head phones are ugly.


----------



## JessP (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm actually super-excited for the headphones, they look so fun! I wonder if they will be a variation or if everyone will get them? Also, I hope that I don't receive the Boscia blotting papers or the Jouer luminizing tint as I've already gotten those. This will be a good test to see if Bb's no-repeats promise holds true!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2012)

for this box being $10 a month, i'm honestly expecting the headphones to be rather cheaply made. i'm an audiophile and i'm pretty picky about the way music sounds in headphones. i got a pair that looks similar to those for free at my job and my music was noticeably distorted through them.

i wouldn't object to being pleasantly surprised by them though, since i'm in need of a new pair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a repeat last month and they gave me 100 points to make up for it. You shouldn't get it, but it does happen and they will compensate you for it.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually super-excited for the headphones, they look so fun! I wonder if they will be a variation or if everyone will get them?
> Also, I hope that I don't receive the Boscia blotting papers or the Jouer luminizing tint as I've already gotten those. This will be a good test to see if Bb's no-repeats promise holds true!


----------



## erinkins (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how they will notify the winners? I'm assuming by e-mail, but I thought that they were picking yesterday and figured at least one person on here would have won one.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 2, 2012)

cool maybe if I get another one of those Jouer tinted moisturizers then maybe ill be able to do a full face application, those tubes are so tiny


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cool maybe if I get another one of those Jouer tinted moisturizers then maybe ill be able to do a full face application, those tubes are so tiny


 Haha, I recently got a sample of the garnier bb cream. I had enough for everything but my forehead lol such a waste.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cool maybe if I get another one of those Jouer tinted moisturizers then maybe ill be able to do a full face application, those tubes are so tiny


 I've never gotten one, but they do look tiny! Good things Jouer just responded to my email about samples requests and are sending me some so I can actual try the product!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I got that Jouer stuff in one of my Birchboxes, and a little goes a long way. I liked the formulation but  the sample they sent to me in medium was still too dark for me.  It came out unnaturally tan on my skin and a little orangish too.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

WHAT IS IT with those stupid Boscia blotting papers? I got them in a Sephora favorites summer box last year. First set of them.
Now, I have about 5 packs and I don't like them at ALL!!!

I have NEVER been so sick of a single " beauty"  product in my entire life and I mean that!!!!


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 3, 2012)

I finally got my invitation from Birchbox so I just signed up for a second sub, I hope it's worth it!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 3, 2012)

>


 I am disappointed that the Oscar de la Renta perfume sample is NOT a deluxe sample. Which box was it for June where people got a huge samppe of Live In Love? I hate food samples. Birchbox is supposed to be deluxe beauty samples not bars that cost 25 cents at the drugstore. I would cancel rifht now, but I've been billed for July. I wish I could just skip the July box and get the August box.


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 3, 2012)

> for this box being $10 a month, i'm honestly expecting the headphones to be rather cheaply made. i'm an audiophile and i'm pretty picky about the way music sounds in headphones. i got a pair that looks similar to those for free at my job and my music was noticeably distorted through them. i wouldn't object to being pleasantly surprised by them though, since i'm in need of a new pair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Argh yeah the photo doesn't look promising. They look kind of like cheapo ebay 1$ free-shipping-from-china headphones. I hope that's just the neon colors playing tricks on me though


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 3, 2012)

Also... I'm kind of getting tired of eyeliners. I think this is the third month in a row now?


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am disappointed that the Oscar de la Renta perfume sample is NOT a deluxe sample. Which box was it for June where people got a huge samppe of Live In Love? I hate food samples. Birchbox is supposed to be deluxe beauty samples not bars that cost 25 cents at the drugstore. I would cancel rifht now, but I've been billed for July. I wish I could just skip the July box and get the August box.


 That is one SAD looking box.. And I have 2 women's and 1 men's coming. OMG!

The ONLY thing of monetary value is the Eyeko, and somehow, I don't think they are a premium brand. Sigh.

I'm starting to be so tired of BB's crap which they portray as pure gold!!


----------



## karenX (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I'd actually be pretty satisfied with that box(although, preferably, I would not get a purple eyeliner). Also, I love when they send food samples. lol


----------



## karenX (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT IS IT with those stupid Boscia blotting papers? I got them in a Sephora favorites summer box last year. First set of them.
> 
> ...


  I save all of the unused samples that I'm not fond of or don't want, then sell them as Lots on eBay. Sometimes I stick them in as "extras" in gifts or gift baskets, too.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am disappointed that the Oscar de la Renta perfume sample is NOT a deluxe sample. Which box was it for June where people got a huge samppe of Live In Love? I hate food samples. Birchbox is supposed to be deluxe beauty samples not bars that cost 25 cents at the drugstore. I would cancel rifht now, but I've been billed for July. I wish I could just skip the July box and get the August box.


  Sample Society is the box that had an actual "mini" of the Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume. I really like it but it's a shame that BB is only sending out little vials of it. I got a Luna Bar in my Jetset box so I don't want another little bar. Hopefully I get tea for the "taste it" sense. The headphones look really cute, hopefully there's lots of different colors. I could do without blotting papers. To me... they just don't go a long way. That and you can make your own out of gift tissue paper. I personally use Post-It notes because they work AWESOMELY as blotting paper! plus the sticky side picks up lint off your shirt, or you can use them for the sole purpose of writing a note. I don't know, I'm just not WOWed by that particular box so hopefully I get a better one... or should I say, one that is more appealing to me. I didn't like how last month some people got 7 items and others got like 5 or 6. I was one that only got 5. So whether you got good items or not, when it comes to feedback points some people got to get 60 or 70 points while others only got to get 50. That was not fair so hopefully this month will be more even.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society is the box that had an actual "mini" of the Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume. I really like it but it's a shame that BB is only sending out little vials of it. I got a Luna Bar in my Jetset box so I don't want another little bar. Hopefully I get tea for the "taste it" sense. The headphones look really cute, hopefully there's lots of different colors. I could do without blotting papers. To me... they just don't go a long way. That and you can make your own out of gift tissue paper. I personally use Post-It notes because they work AWESOMELY as blotting paper! plus the sticky side picks up lint off your shirt, or you can use them for the sole purpose of writing a note. I don't know, I'm just not WOWed by that particular box so hopefully I get a better one... or should I say, one that is more appealing to me. I didn't like how last month some people got 7 items and others got like 5 or 6. I was one that only got 5. So whether you got good items or not, when it comes to feedback points some people got to get 60 or 70 points while others only got to get 50. That was not fair so hopefully this month will be more even.


 I'm sure they will have a ton of different boxes like always. it looks like a cute box, but i'm not sure picky.

I got the mini oscar perfume in SS last month and i would totally take another sample! I thought it smelled like my grandma when i sniffed it- but i LOVE it on! very delicate and not over powering.

i got 5 items last month but I got the full sized stila bronzer, so i'm cool with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how they will notify the winners? I'm assuming by e-mail, but I thought that they were picking yesterday and figured at least one person on here would have won one.


 I'm wondering the same thing. Not like I ever win anything, but I figured at least someone on here would have, haha.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks like a great box, but I really want skin care.  Getting makeup items is nice, but purple or green eyeliner just isnt my style.  I've already received the Jouer LMT in both my boxes (not a fan!), so its pretty safe to say I wont get that box.  In the spoiler pictures Glamour is advertising, they show an Ahava product.  I hope I get that!  Give me anything related to skin care or hair care and I'm happy.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 3, 2012)

When do the pages start 404ing, and we know how many variations there will be?  I've started checking a couple times a day for Zadidoll's post with the boxes listed.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

Oo.. yes, wonder how many box options there will be!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm ready to start stalking!


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also... I'm kind of getting tired of eyeliners. I think this is the third month in a row now?


 agreed!!! I liked getting the Stila liquid liner because I've never tried liquor liner before, but now it's just repetitive, especially since I rarely wear eyeliner in the summer anyway


----------



## lady41 (Jul 3, 2012)

UGGH I got a ton of the jouer from joyer themselves! lol I am not excited at all for that box!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

i still haven't got my dirty paws on one of the eyeko liquid liners and i want one! just my luck i will have the only one WITHOUT haha.


(spoilers, highlight to read) what? blotting papers? i thought it was this huge deal to get boscia stuff and their promo pic showed a bottle, not this. hrm. we really need to see those variations!  i guess my second box is safe from reactivation this month anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


SUPER bummed the oscar perfume is so tiny when other services are very recently giving a deluxe. boo BB


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 3, 2012)

This month looks more than a little lame, but I'll reserve judgment until my two boxes come.


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like the pages are 404ing now. I don't have time right now to see how many there are, though. It looks like a reasonably decent box for July to me. I wouldn't really expect high quality headphones out of a $10 sample box, but they'll probably be an okay back up in a pinch. I like Larabars and Boscia blotters, though they're not really new to me. I'm looking forward to seeing all the variations!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also... I'm kind of getting tired of eyeliners. I think this is the third month in a row now?


 seriously. i am really excited to get full size products every month like i have been but honestly, stila sparkle liner in may and then eyeko fat stick in june. i'm really ready for a new makeup product.

that being said, i'd rather get a full size eyeliner than a crap box and nothing to show for it. full size i can at least trade for something decent.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 3, 2012)

Did anyone else have any trouble with the eyeko fat stick creasing? I have tried it over so many different primers, shadows, etc. Under, over, and inbetween. I've never had this problem with anything else before. Is it just my eyelids that don't seem to like it?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> seriously. i am really excited to get full size products every month like i have been but honestly, stila sparkle liner in may and then eyeko fat stick in june. i'm really ready for a new makeup product.
> ...


  Same here! I got the stila sparkle liner and the eyeko fat stick... and like you,  I like both of them but am ready for something new also. maybe a lipgloss or a blush or something.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like the pages are 404ing now. I don't have time right now to see how many there are, though.
> 
> It looks like a reasonably decent box for July to me. I wouldn't really expect high quality headphones out of a $10 sample box, but they'll probably be an okay back up in a pinch. I like Larabars and Boscia blotters, though they're not really new to me. I'm looking forward to seeing all the variations!


 If I'm doing it right (putting the box #'s at the end, and as long as a 404 page comes up it'll be a box) then it looks like 31 boxes?  When I got to 32 to BB shop page came up.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Last month I received two Eyeko products (a fat stick and a skinny liner) hopefully I do not get repeats and hopefully they send out Stila lip glosses (from a preview picture). I have never tried the Stila lip glosses, so I would love it if I would get one.

The box doesn't look all bad, but its just items that have already been sent in preview boxes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I'm doing it right (putting the box #'s at the end, and as long as a 404 page comes up it'll be a box) then it looks like 31 boxes?  When I got to 32 to BB shop page came up.


 That's a lot! Hope there's something for everyoneto love! I really am antsy now to see the options!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm guessing the headphones will be in every box, like the Stainiac last month. If they are repeating items, it'd be neat if they did highest rated ones. I'd love to add another Stila lippie or get the Eyeko Skinny Liner! I really want some more Amika! Ladies what are your fave items from past boxes?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

wow! 32! i wouldn't get bummed out over 1 pic if there are so many varieties this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> who knows what kinds of goodies we haven't seen yet!


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 3, 2012)

I signed up in October after seeing Full size Laura Geller, Stila Eyeshadow, and Nars. I feel like last year, products were much more "makeup" oriented. Since then, Birchbox has wandered into "Lifestyle" categories. I have gotten more edible things than I have cosmetics.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing the headphones will be in every box, like the Stainiac last month. If they are repeating items, it'd be neat if they did highest rated ones. I'd love to add another Stila lippie or get the Eyeko Skinny Liner! *I really want some more Amika!* Ladies what are your fave items from past boxes?


 Me too!  After getting the nourishing mask in a BB...I went and bought the little travel set that Birchbox has on their site plus the full size mask.  Funny thing is, when I first saw the sample in my box I was thinking "Eh, not impressed...it's just more hair stuff."  But, man...am I glad I used it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble with the eyeko fat stick creasing? I have tried it over so many different primers, shadows, etc. Under, over, and inbetween. I've never had this problem with anything else before. Is it just my eyelids that don't seem to like it?


 yup. thats why i dont wear it anymore.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 3, 2012)

birchbox man received the quirky wrapster which has a $5.00 value.





while not the best, it seems like they look way better than the buds in the box pictured above. i was really hoping for maybe some sparkly ones.


----------



## brio444 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone else think it's weird they're doing in-ear buds?  Looks like only one size "bud" too... At least if they were shaped like the ones that come with iPods, most people could wear them.  But the whole point of in-ear ones is that they need to fit to work, and usually come with 3 size buds (none of which fit a lot of women!  Like me!  But that's a different gripe.)

Kind of a bummer because I don't hate the neon for a pair of earphones to throw in my purse.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still having mixed feelings on this box.  It really doesn't look like its going to be anything spectacular, alas.  I'm hoping that I'll be pleasantly surprised, as I have as of yet to get any sort of full sized product through Birchbox.


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 3, 2012)

> birchbox man received the quirky wrapster which has a $5.00 value.
> 
> while not the best, it seems like they look way better than the buds in the box pictured above. i was really hoping for maybe some sparkly ones.


 I thought the guys just received the wrap thing, not actual headphones


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble with the eyeko fat stick creasing? I have tried it over so many different primers, shadows, etc. Under, over, and inbetween. I've never had this problem with anything else before. Is it just my eyelids that don't seem to like it?


*It didn't work for me, either.  Without primer it was dry and draggy. With primer, it creased and faded like crazy.*


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> birchbox man received the quirky wrapster which has a $5.00 value.
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think it's weird they're doing in-ear buds?  Looks like only one size "bud" too... At least if they were shaped like the ones that come with iPods, most people could wear them.  But the whole point of in-ear ones is that they need to fit to work, and usually come with 3 size buds (none of which fit a lot of women!  Like me!  But that's a different gripe.)
> 
> Kind of a bummer because I don't hate the neon for a pair of earphones to throw in my purse.


Maybe the different size buds are on the bottom of the package?

My ear canals are too small for most of the in-ears though.






I wish they were the iPod style because I can wear those. (albeit for a short time)

Ack! I just can't wear earphones at all! Lol  Over the ear style presses down on my glasses and hurtss.


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've heard that the in-ear 'sealing' type earbuds are so much worse for your hearing as well because it forces all of the sound inside your ear. I got the Apple kind with my iPhone and I don't intend to switch any time soon. Has anyone seen anything else about the free month of Spotify Premium? I'm interested in that...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 3, 2012)

> Â I didn't like how last month some people got 7 items and others got like 5 or 6. I was one that only got 5. So whether you got good items or not, when it comes to feedback points some people got to get 60 or 70 points while others only got to get 50. That was not fair so hopefully this month will be more even.


 I got 6 products in my box last month, but I would have glady given up the extra 10 bonus points worth $1 for the $36 Stila bronzer.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 6 products in my box last month, but I would have glady given up the extra 10 bonus points worth $1 for the $36 Stila bronzer.


  Me too! But I didn't get the stila bronzer either



. Oh well... I guess you win some and you lose some. That's just how these work and it's to be expected I guess, lol! I have to just hope for the best box and expect the worst box. That way if I get one in the middle, I'm still happy. If I get the worst box... at least I was already expecting it. If I get the best box, YAY! ha ha!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 3, 2012)

Phew, finally caught up on the thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just have to say that last month I actually started participating in trades, and I was shocked at how varied everything was--I assumed that the items I was excited about and perceived as being high end were just throw-aways to other people, and vice versa. I think it just goes to show that even if you think something is no good, somebody else will probably be excited about it! (though, that being said, I wish BB would be more in tune with what people want based on their profiles and purchases--I find that isn't the case, personally).

Anyway, I'm actually excited about those headphones--SO cute! I've been needing an extra pair of in-ear buds--and I'm usually OK with the sizes, even though my ears are small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as the other items.... meh, but maybe we'll know more when we see the other box variations?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I managed to get the bronzer in a swap..I couldn't help but laugh at first application because I looked like I smeared dirt on my face before blending. It's nice and subtle under foundation. I also purchased a color corrector palette last month and find it works just as well, if not better. Plus, the palette was much cheaper! Like 2/3 the cost or more compared to the Stila.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My complaint is spotify is that I can't find a way to use it without connecting to Facebook. I don't need every song I listen to to be plastered all over my timeline/feed/whatever. Anyone have suggestions? I just use Grooveshark instead.


 I know this was really far back, but I wanted to answer it because I know how to keep Spotify from broadcasting every song you listen to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First, you don't have to sign up using Facebook or even ever connect it to Facebook. You can later if you change your mind.

Secondly, if you're using playlists in Spotify, be sure to right-click and un-check "publish". This means your playlist won't be public.

Thirdly--these are the steps to make sure Spotify doesn't post publicly to your friends on FB:

1. Go to Account Settings in the upper right on FB

2. Click "Apps" in the left sidebar

3. Find Spotify and click the little "edit" icon or word to the right of the app name

4. You'll see the third or fourth option is "Posts on my behalf" and asks, "Who can see posts this app makes for you on your Facebook timeline?" You can set this to "Only Me" and then your friends will never see what Spotify has posted about what you listen to.

You can actually do this with ANY app now on FB--I think it is a new feature, probably because people were declining to even use apps on account that they took over your profile. Here's a screen shot of what it looks like:





You can follow those steps for any app, or you can choose that when an app is getting you to agree to permissions the first time you try to use it. Also, if you change your mind about a post--like sometimes I DO want to share a playlist on my wall--then you just go to that post on your Timeline and the same little drop-down menu will be there and you can choose public, friends, friends of friends, only me. This also goes for ANY post on your Timeline. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the different size buds are on the bottom of the package?
> ...


 I figure I'll pass them on to my teenage son who goes through ear buds on an almost weekly basis it seems....


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm subbed for 2 BBs...so one pair will go to a little brother's GF. She's about due for a gift bag from me lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! 32! i wouldn't get bummed out over 1 pic if there are so many varieties this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> who knows what kinds of goodies we haven't seen yet!


 Thank you! Finally somebody said it! Totally agree, ppl are getting upset over whats in the boxes like they know for sure what they will get. Settle down and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 6 products in my box last month, but I would have glady given up the extra 10 bonus points worth $1 for the $36 Stila bronzer.



i still have one to trade that isn't on my tradelist. i traded for it as a backup/future trades (after i traded away my 2nd one anyway, yeesh) and it is incoming~


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I save all of the unused samples that I'm not fond of or don't want, then sell them as Lots on eBay. Sometimes I stick them in as "extras" in gifts or gift baskets, too.


 Is it okay if you pm me your ebay name?  I'd definitely bid on your sample lots.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 3, 2012)

I, personally, can't wait to see the sheer variety that will be in 31? boxes!  As for the Jouer, I'm a little surprised Birchbox is sampling that size again because I thought they caught a lot of flack for the tiny size when they sampled it before.

Another box this month is sampling it as well, but it's a much bigger sample size than the BB one.  Don't want to spoil it for anyone who gets the other box and is wanting to be surprised so I put this in a spoiler - Sample Society.  Their sample seems to be at least double the amount.  But they are a $15 sub rather than a $10 one . . . 
I like having extra headphones, even funky ones.  The iPhone ones hurt my ears so I don't use mine.  A very sweet guy at the electronics store in the Miami airport gave me an extra unused set of the rubber tips for these type headphones from his own iPhone case when I went in there to buy some and they didn't have any.  That was an awesome random act of kindness.  Gotta love those!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 3, 2012)

> i still have one to trade that isn't on my tradelist. i traded for it as a backup/future trades (after i traded away my 2nd one anyway, yeesh) and it is incoming~


 That made me lol...you traded one away and then traded to get one. I have a bunch of unopened stuff from past Birchboxes that I'd trade in a heartbeat for that bronzer, but I'm out of town for the summer. My only hope is that there were some leftover that will make their way into a few July boxes.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 3, 2012)

agreed about the Jouer. I really was excited to try the product but it arrived in a completely disappointing size and I've never even used it. unfortunately for Jouer, I scored illuminating face powder and illuminating liquid tint from Victoria's Secret during the semi annual sale for around $3 a piece so I won't be in the market to even want to buy the full size and try it since I now have 2 different types of illuminating products to last me awhile.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing the headphones will be in every box, like the Stainiac last month. If they are repeating items, it'd be neat if they did highest rated ones. I'd love to add another Stila lippie or get the Eyeko Skinny Liner! I really want some more Amika!* Ladies what are your fave items from past boxes?*


 Some repeats I missed, but would love to see in these boxes:

- Algenist or By Terry products

- Pangea Lip Balm, or any skin/face products (heard the lip balm was awesome, though, a friend got one)

- more AHAVA - I had the moisturizer, which I LOVED, but read that all of their stuff was pretty good

- Apothoderm stretch mark cream - lawd knows I need it!

- Tarte or Sugar lip stuff 

- blinc mascara

And I know it's not a repeat, but they can't just waive a Ben &amp; Jerry's logo in front of me and expect me to forget about it, lol.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 3, 2012)

> Â Me too! But I didn't get the stila bronzer either :icon_cry: . Oh well... I guess you win some and you lose some. That's just how these work and it's to be expected I guess, lol! I have to just hope for the best box and expect the worst box. That way if I get one in the middle,Â I'm still happy. If IÂ get the worst box... at leastÂ I was alreadyÂ expecting it. IfÂ I get the best box, YAY! ha ha!


 I've been kind of expecting the worst box as well. It really seems to help a lot!


----------



## karenX (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it okay if you pm me your ebay name?  I'd definitely bid on your sample lots.


 Sure! I'll message it to you now. I don't do it often, but I do have some in my closet that I'm planning on listing sometime within the next month.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 3, 2012)

those of you with 2 subs, do you use the same CC? I have 2 subs and it originally took out both $10.00 payments as seperate charges on my bank statement, but now it looks like only 1 is pending? I got both of my subs just fine last month. I has a confused.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I use the same CC info and have had no issues whatsoever..but BB is reliable in that sense lol, unlike some other companies.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the same CC info and have had no issues whatsoever..but BB is reliable in that sense lol, unlike some other companies.


 hmmm maybe it's just an error on my online statement. i'll just keep an eye on it and see what happens over this week. i went on my accounts and both were still signed up for the subscription service *shrug*


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 3, 2012)

Whoohooo! Melvita is sending me samples. They originally told me no because the cs agent who replied to my e-mail misunderstood and thought I was only interested in acne treatment. I replied back and said I had said organic OR geared toward acne. I got an e-mail today saying they will be in the maiil


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That made me lol...you traded one away and then traded to get one.
> 
> I have a bunch of unopened stuff from past Birchboxes that I'd trade in a heartbeat for that bronzer, but I'm out of town for the summer. My only hope is that there were some leftover that will make their way into a few July boxes.


haah i know, i changed my mind !  well everyone got the stuff they wanted anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those of you with 2 subs, do you use the same CC? I have 2 subs and it originally took out both $10.00 payments as seperate charges on my bank statement, but now it looks like only 1 is pending? I got both of my subs just fine last month. I has a confused.


* I use PayPal for both subs. No glitches so far.*


----------



## lady41 (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry hit wrong button was trying to quote!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 3, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

agreed about the Jouer. I really was excited to try the product but it arrived in a completely disappointing size and I've never even used it. unfortunately for Jouer, I scored illuminating face powder and illuminating liquid tint from Victoria's Secret during the semi annual sale for around $3 a piece so I won't be in the market to even want to buy the full size and try it since I now have 2 different types of illuminating products to last me awhile.


WOW ! I love this thread! I didnt even know VS sold Jouer!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW ! I love this thread! I didnt even know VS sold Jouer!


 I think she means she got the VS version. I don't think they carry Jouer.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone not been charged for their box this month?  BB is pretty consistent in their billing so I wondered if it is just me or others affected.


----------



## dreile (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone not been charged for their box this month?  BB is pretty consistent in their billing so I wondered if it is just me or others affected.


       I have a pending charge but it has not actually posted to my account yet.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone not been charged for their box this month?  BB is pretty consistent in their billing so I wondered if it is just me or others affected.


I was billed already


----------



## Lychae (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was billed already


I was also billed yesterday.


----------



## dreile (Jul 3, 2012)

This month will only be my second box,​ so with that being said,​ how long will it be before we can tell what is going to be in our boxes?​ 


  ​


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been charged for all 3 of my boxes. No problems here.


----------



## LizzieC (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't been billed yet either, I hope that it's indicative of an issue!  This will be my second box as well, with my June box just arriving last week.

Spoilers in White (highlight to read)

I'm very excited for the Stila I really hope I get something from them in my box, as I wasn't super thrilled with June's.

I'm hesitant about the earbuds, as they do look cheaply made.  As long as the rest of my box makes up for it, I wouldn't mind!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT IS IT with those stupid Boscia blotting papers? I got them in a Sephora favorites summer box last year. First set of them.
> 
> ...


I LOVE those Boscia Green Tea blotting papers. I use them every day, and they take away my shiny face without my having to cake on more matte-ifying powder on top of my foundation. If I use the right combination of products, I only need one paper a day and never have to add powder to touch up later! I'd be happy to take blotting papers off your hands if you see anything you'd like in my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126402/samples-to-swap


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

If the ear buds are inner ear ones (as they appear in the picture) they will be going to my husband!  He has killed many a pair of headphones and inherited many a pair from me because I see headphones (in pink) and want to try them (even though inner ear ones just do not work for me!  They hurt so bad!)  I have finally learned my lesson and only buy the kind that are like the iphone/ipod headphones.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I save all of the unused samples that I'm not fond of or don't want, then sell them as Lots on eBay. Sometimes I stick them in as "extras" in gifts or gift baskets, too.


good idea! what's your ebay username? I'm curious.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble with the eyeko fat stick creasing? I have tried it over so many different primers, shadows, etc. Under, over, and inbetween. I've never had this problem with anything else before. Is it just my eyelids that don't seem to like it?


It's extremely crease-y. It is gorgeous except for that. It seems to be better with some primer and a setting powder... the best use of it I've had is using it to deepen shadow in my crease, as an intensifier rather than a standalone. It does a good job with that and stays pretty well without any creasing that I can see.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

> It's extremely crease-y. It is gorgeous except for that. It seems to be better with some primer and a setting powder... the best use of it I've had is using it to deepen shadow in my crease, as an intensifier rather than a standalone. It does a good job with that and stays pretty well without any creasing that I can see.


 Yep, it was horrible for me as well. I tried blending it but that didnt seem to work either.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know this was really far back, but I wanted to answer it because I know how to keep Spotify from broadcasting every song you listen to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Thanks! Now if you could help figure out why I can't listen to Glamour's Spotify playlists, I'll have to owe you a big favor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

Are we getting any peeks at the box combos yet???


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are we getting any peeks at the box combos yet???


what she said !


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 3, 2012)

the eyeko fat stick isn't terrible if you use it lightly. i found that it has more staying power than nyx jumbo pencils.

but regular cream shadows seem to work better. i've had good results with maybelline eye studio cream shadows; no creasing plus you get three colors per container to play with


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the ear buds are inner ear ones (as they appear in the picture) they will be going to my husband!  He has killed many a pair of headphones and inherited many a pair from me because I see headphones (in pink) and want to try them (even though inner ear ones just do not work for me!  They hurt so bad!)  I have finally learned my lesson and only buy the kind that are like the iphone/ipod headphones.


 I have one of the weirdest problems ever with the iPod-style earbuds:  ZAPS OF ELECTRICITY DIRECTLY INTO MY EAR.  It seems like it's a static electricity thing, and it's the worst if I am wearing them while sitting down and then stand up.  I actually killed a headphone jack on a computer because of this.  Since I started using the inner ear ones, it hasn't been a problem.  Now just watch it *start* to be a problem.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh no that sounds horrible!  I am so sorry for your ears!  it won't be a problem 



 (power of positive thinking)!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one of the weirdest problems ever with the iPod-style earbuds:  ZAPS OF ELECTRICITY DIRECTLY INTO MY EAR.  It seems like it's a static electricity thing, and it's the worst if I am wearing them while sitting down and then stand up.  I actually killed a headphone jack on a computer because of this.  Since I started using the inner ear ones, it hasn't been a problem.  Now just watch it *start* to be a problem.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one of the weirdest problems ever with the iPod-style earbuds:  ZAPS OF ELECTRICITY DIRECTLY INTO MY EAR.  It seems like it's a static electricity thing, and it's the worst if I am wearing them while sitting down and then stand up.  I actually killed a headphone jack on a computer because of this.  Since I started using the inner ear ones, it hasn't been a problem.  Now just watch it *start* to be a problem.


 That happened to me all winter!  Totally OUCH!  I looked it up on the internet and it is static electricity due to extremely dry air and the metal ipod buds.   It shouldn't happen with the inner ear ones since they're fully coated in rubber/plastic/silicone.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm psyched to have another pair of beater ear buds.  I lose so many pairs it kills me.  I gave up buying nice ones, it's worse than pens with me. I'm sustaining an entire cheap ear bud factory somewhere.

The way my ear is shaped the only ones that stay in are the in ear ones, which I hate because I run and they tend to block all noise, which can be really dangerous on the street.  One day I'll buy these http://haloheadphones.com/us/index.php but I'm afraid of it slipping off my head like these things tend to do on me.  I guess when I go to get my ears reconstructed to hold on to earbuds I'll have them do something about my skull too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sustaining an entire cheap ear bud factory somewhere.


 HA! Our house, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 4, 2012)

Ugh...right has a saw the earbuds, I knew I wasn't going to like this box. The earbuds aren't going to fit in my ear. I really want to see the variations to see if they all have earbuds or not. Highlight for stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2012)

There seems to be potentially 31 boxes this month.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box31 - 404s

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box32 - redirects to the shop


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seems to be potentially 31 boxes this month.
> 
> ...


 That's good. I was thinking of cancelling because every month I just keep giving the only good products to my mom or trade. There hasn't been anything that struck me as omg yes, yet.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seems to be potentially 31 boxes this month.
> 
> ...


Omg!! By this post redirecting to the shop, are you telling me I may still have a chance to get the STILA?!!!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omg!! By this post redirecting to the shop, are you telling me I may still have a chance to get the STILA?!!!!!


 No photos or new items yet?


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait to get my Birchbox! After the glossybox issues I've had, remembering birchbox exists is like putting on a pair of your favorite sweatpants - comfy and familiar!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No photos or new items yet?


Yes, i've seen a few new items so far.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait to get my Birchbox! After the glossybox issues I've had, remembering birchbox exists is like putting on a pair of your favorite sweatpants - comfy and familiar!


 OMG..lol, well put!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Im hoping we get some stila!!! Ive been loving stila more than ever before because i got some last month and then i got their set and correct in their beautyfix. and I already love their lip glazes. If we got some lip glaze in our boxes or maybe a blush, I would be a VERY happy girl. As for the eyeko, Im not to thrilled about the quality of they fat eyestick. the formula isnt too good for anyone with oily lids. even with different high end primers, the thing creases, so i dont have high hopes for the liquid pen one. Actually, no more liner, except for stila(i really want to try more stila) and i hope there is a different perfume sample or better yet, none at all. the headphones arnt something i would use at all! I have nice ones and I dont plan of using those, even as a spare. Im getting really tired of food in my box becuase I subbed for makeup not food. Never tried jouer so wouldnt mine that and the boscia sheets im not crazy about but wouldnt mine it.
 
What about you?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used both Purity and Purpose and on my skin I had two VERY different reactions.
> 
> ...


 Really? The Purpose never dried my skin, but the reason might be that my skin is combination-oily!

Thanks for the information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad that the Purity didn't wok for you... painful red cystic acne sounds horrible! I hate getting zits and I only have one every once in a while, so I really hope I don't have the same reaction! Anyway, it would be great if I got to try it in one of my subscription boxes, so that I don't have to buy the whole bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jul 4, 2012)

A little off topic, and I'm sure someone has posted this on another thread somewhere, BUT today if you go to the Zoya website, search for the color "America" and then type in promo FREEDOM2 the polish and shipping is free! Happy 4th!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A little off topic, and I'm sure someone has posted this on another thread somewhere, BUT today if you go to the Zoya website, search for the color "America" and then type in promo FREEDOM2 the polish and shipping is free! Happy 4th!


 There was a separate thread started. Already got it, but thanks!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 4, 2012)

> There was a separate thread started. Already got it, but thanks!


I I had not read this, and I thank you for sharing it here!! Got it!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 4, 2012)

I hadn't seen the other post, either. Thanks!


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A little off topic, and I'm sure someone has posted this on another thread somewhere, BUT today if you go to the Zoya website, search for the color "America" and then type in promo FREEDOM2 the polish and shipping is free! Happy 4th!


 Thank you so much! I hadn't seen this before! I just ordered mine and told my mom and a few friends about it as well thank you so much!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm psyched to have another pair of beater ear buds.  I lose so many pairs it kills me.  I gave up buying nice ones, it's worse than pens with me. I'm sustaining an entire cheap ear bud factory somewhere.
> 
> The way my ear is shaped the only ones that stay in are the in ear ones, which I hate because I run and they tend to block all noise, which can be really dangerous on the street.  One day I'll buy these http://haloheadphones.com/us/index.php but I'm afraid of it slipping off my head like these things tend to do on me.  I guess when I go to get my ears reconstructed to hold on to earbuds I'll have them do something about my skull too.


 I'm a big runner and I use yurbuds for running.  They're sized to your ear and really stay in.  They block out some noise but not all--which is a concern for me  too.


----------



## karenX (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good idea! what's your ebay username? I'm curious.


 this is me here:

http://myworld.ebay.com/aging_hipster_77  

I don't have anything listed now. I'll probably get to listing some things at the end of this month or beginning of next.


----------



## eluveitie (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A little off topic, and I'm sure someone has posted this on another thread somewhere, BUT today if you go to the Zoya website, search for the color "America" and then type in promo FREEDOM2 the polish and shipping is free! Happy 4th!


I did that and it accepted the code, but it's still saying 8$ for the polish. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did that and it accepted the code, but it's still saying 8$ for the polish. Am I doing something wrong?


 The Zoya website was down for quite a while this morning, so methinks they have figured out (and corrected) the error that allowed a free polish without a purchase.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did that and it accepted the code, but it's still saying 8$ for the polish. Am I doing something wrong?


Yeah I saw on their facebook that they had cancelled everyones order because you were suppose to have to spend $10 to get it. So I guess you have to redo your order. I'm not exactly sure because I didn't place a order, but I saw on the comment where everyone was fussing because they thought you were suppose to get it free, not have to spend $10.


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoohooo! Melvita is sending me samples. They originally told me no because the cs agent who replied to my e-mail misunderstood and thought I was only interested in acne treatment. I replied back and said I had said organic OR geared toward acne. I got an e-mail today saying they will be in the maiil


How do you get samples?


----------



## manuri (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you get samples?


 You can email them for the samples. If you go a few pages back, there were others talking about how to get samples from a few companies.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? The Purpose never dried my skin, but the reason might be that my skin is combination-oily!
> 
> Thanks for the information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad that the Purity didn't wok for you... painful red cystic acne sounds horrible! I hate getting zits and I only have one every once in a while, so I really hope I don't have the same reaction! Anyway, it would be great if I got to try it in one of my subscription boxes, so that I don't have to buy the whole bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! I hope it works out for you!! If you don't receive Purity in a subscription box, it is stocked at Sephora and they are usually really generous with samples. I went in the other day and got two perfume samples, a sample of Kate Somerville sunscreen serum and Too Faced Beauty Balm and all the sales associates were happy to make them up and give them too me.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *My 10 month old orange Tabby Ginger has bitten through so many cords and cables that I've lost count.  I've had to replace my iPad charger about 4 times. She leaves the mail alone, but she loves to chew and mangle the invoices I print for my business. It's a good thing I love her.  My daughter has her twin sister, and I'll be sitting her in August. This should be fun.*


woah, watch out the little bugger doesn't electrocute herself



thankfully my kitties don't chew cords.. but yeah, mail.. and they loooove ripping up the couch. that's a beat up old thing though anyway, i just switch the cover of it every so often when it gets too gross. i was thinking of saving up for an either mid-century modern or old victorian couch (haven't decided which way i wanna go lol) BUT.. nope. not spending tons of money on a couch that will get torn up!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> woah, watch out the little bugger doesn't electrocute herself
> ...


 we have an old cloth computer chair that is the cats its where he hangs out, he also loves scratching it and we do not yell at him or spray him we just let him do it he ocassionally scratches the corners of our matress but not much

the chair is COVERED in fur (that i do ocassionally clean... we do not ever have guests and live in a shitty apartment anyway) and its scratched to hell... but it works he doesnt mess with our other furniture


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 5, 2012)

Birchbox just uploaded their July Sneak Peek Video -


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm trying to keep an open mind. Sometimes I think I won't use something and when it gets here I use it and love it. That's what happened with the Ada bronzer last month in golden peach. I was not thrilled to get it, but once it was here I tried it as a blush and it's gorgeous! It gives me a healthy glow. I'm not normally a bronzer user but it's such a nice blush! The sample will last me forever. The only thing I really don't want is food. If I wanted food I would sign up for a food sample service. I'll get over it but it's annoying to me. I can always use another set of headphones, even cheap ones. They are perfect to take to the gym!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoohooo! Melvita is sending me samples. They originally told me no because the cs agent who replied to my e-mail misunderstood and thought I was only interested in acne treatment. I replied back and said I had said organic OR geared toward acne. I got an e-mail today saying they will be in the maiil


 Hey how long did it take for melvita to reply to your e-mail?? I sent them one and I feel like its been a while!!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 5, 2012)

I am getting two boxes this month and I can honestly say I am excited by the sneak peek video, hopefully I get two different boxes *fingers crossed*


----------



## Linnake (Jul 5, 2012)

Video looks promising!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the colors on the ear buds! I'm hoping to get some Boscia BB cream! I'm a fan if the brand and own some moisturizers, cleansers, and the amino eye cream lol. I'm excited for this month. The Oscar perfume and Alterna I received already, thanks to SS. I actually use and enjoy both; while I'd prefer something I don't have, they won't go to waste if I find them in my boxes. Also trying to keep in mind the 30+ possible variations!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 5, 2012)

so birchbox made the earbuds? i guess that means we won't be able to review them.


----------



## astokes (Jul 5, 2012)

You can see the color of the BB Cream here:

































They skipped over this product. But, it looks like this:





^ I want it!


----------



## HallenD (Jul 5, 2012)

love everything they're providing in the box this month!!! super stoked!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd be happy with all those products except the Lara bar.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2012)

The Alterna Fluide was in May SS boxes...saw lots of those up for trade.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 5, 2012)

i just ordered one box this month.. i didn't open up a second account but i'm liking what i see :]


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like what I am seeing so far! Wonder if they have started shipping boxes out yet?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jul 5, 2012)

You can see some different products in their recent blog post:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/26564674881/a-first-look-at-your-july-glamour-birchbox

In one picture you can see some nail polish, I'm guessing color club so that item might be a repeat.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the BB cream color so I hope I get a sample of that. I am getting 3 boxes so I think theres a good chance I will get some blue/pink earbuds, which I REALLY want.


----------



## kloom (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi! Just joined!

I saw some people being doubtful of the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner. I got it in one of my boxes in June and I LOVE IT. Once I put it on, it stays. I slept with it on last night, and it still looks perfect. I got it wet, and it still stayed. My boyfriend has even mentioned being impressed with the staying power.

Love it, hope I get it in my other box in a different color (I got black), but if not I'll be giving it to my roommate who is looking for a new liquid eyeliner.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like what I am seeing so far! Wonder if they have started shipping boxes out yet?


 They usually start shipping the 5th.. but last month I think the early wave went out the 4th. So I think the answer is YES!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

Another nail polish? I hope it's the age of Aquarius! Want more! Lol..wonder what the white tubs are.....any ideas??


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 5, 2012)

Nothing's updated on my main account, but on the second one that I recently signed up for, there's a notice that my first box will be shipping soon. YAY!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Alterna Fluide was in May SS boxes...saw lots of those up for trade.


 I did see a lot of those go up for trade but I dont know why. I received it in my SS box (May I think) and I liked it enough. I have a full size Kerastase and Orofluido, so I wouldnt purchase this one, but I still think its good. I think most of us are just tired of getting hair serum/oil, since we get so many of them. I dont think they were necessarily being traded because the product itself was bad.


----------



## lady41 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she means she got the VS version. I don't think they carry Jouer.


ohh duh! I see that now that I re read it! lol exolains why I didnt know VS sold Jouer!


----------



## astokes (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the BB cream color so I hope I get a sample of that. I am getting 3 boxes so I think theres a good chance I will get some blue/pink earbuds, which I REALLY want.


 I like the color of the BB cream too. Looks pretty neutral.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 5, 2012)

> Hi! Just joined! I saw some people being doubtful of the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner. I got it in one of my boxes in June and I LOVE IT. Once I put it on, it stays. I slept with it on last night, and it still looks perfect. I got it wet, and it still stayed. My boyfriend has even mentioned being impressed with the staying power. Love it, hope I get it in my other box in a different color (I got black), but if not I'll be giving it to my roommate who is looking for a new liquid eyeliner.


 I received one in my June box as well and am also a fan. Never thought I'd wear purple liner but it's a soft color that looks great on and it stayed put during a hot day running around Disneyland.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm really hoping for the eyeko eyeliner! I was going to buy it with my points this month because of the free shipping but then I saw that I still have a chance to get it in July. So I guess if I don't get it in my box then I'll buy it. I'm really wanting to try the purple or turquoise.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 5, 2012)

Everything in the video except the hair product looks great to me. I would try any of them!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the BB cream color so I hope I get a sample of that. I am getting 3 boxes so I think theres a good chance I will get some blue/pink earbuds, which I REALLY want.


I really want the pink/green combo, so if we get opposites, we should trade! =)


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Just joined!
> 
> ...


 I just joined too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to admit, I am REALLY hoping for the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner this month.  I've been using a pencil liner that I really like, but have been looking to experiment with a liquid for quite awhile. I'm glad to hear that you love yours! Sounds promising!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edited because apparently I forgot what kind of liner I use. Oops!


----------



## astokes (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Olive? I can't find any swatches of it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

I would love to get my hands on the Eyeko skinny liner!! Looks great and people have been posting good reviews on them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to get my hands on the Eyeko skinny liner!! Looks great and people have been posting good reviews on them.


 Ditto!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I soooo want those stila lip trio! I love stila glazes and would love to add a few more to my stash. lol I have two subs so hopefully one of them will get at least 1. dont really care for the headphones, but the blue and pink is a pretty combo. more food?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im interested to see how many boxes get liners, glazes or any other items.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another nail polish? I hope it's the age of Aquarius! Want more! Lol..*wonder what the white tubs are.....any ideas??*


My first thought was Apothederm moisturizer.  It kind of looks like the one I got from SircleSamples.  But I could be wrong.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tulipp (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wait for this Birchbox. I love every single item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 

aaaaaand, I need new earbuds. I lost my white one's somewhere.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 5, 2012)

If I get the earbuds and any one of those products in the video, I will be pretty happy. I got a stila lipgloss in one of my first Birchboxes, but maybe they've forgotten by now and will throw one in my box.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 5, 2012)

I was just poking around on the bb site (instead of doing chores whilst the baby slept lol) saw lots of things that I don't remember seeing before.... Has bb always had" hope in a jar"?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 5, 2012)

Ps i think the new Lara bars look pretty yummyyyyyy


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG..lol, well put!


yes this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 5, 2012)

If I get the earbuds, Ill pass them on to my hubby who is getting the wrap in is BBMan. Its the little things that make him happy.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I can vouch for the eyeko Skinny Liner being awesome! It lasts all day on me and is suuuper pigmented. Plus the pen-style makes it easy to use. LOVE it! Will be buying it in different colors.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get the earbuds, Ill pass them on to my hubby who is getting the wrap in is BBMan. Its the little things that make him happy.


 Aw, that's so sweet.  It's nice to make our hubbies happy.  He's also "the man!" to wear bright neon earbuds, that's the kind of guy I like, one with confidence!  It's like guys who either can wear pink shirts or can't (don't want to).  Here in the tropics pink shirts are more common, but even in the States, I like my sweetie in a classic Ralph Lauren pink oxford shirt.  I'm a sucker for a guy in a button down shirt.  How did I accidentally turn this into true confessions?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Just joined!
> 
> ...


 I'm another fan of the Eyeko Skinny Liner, it's amazing!  I got it in Black and you're right, the staying power is super powerful, thanks for testing it overnight for us!  I find it works great for tightlining and it is so easy to use, unlike some liquid/pen liners.  I think I love it even more than the Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner.  Although to be fair, I haven't given the Stila too much of a try, only using it a couple of times.  The Eyeko Skinny Liner makes creating a perfect cat eye effortless.  I've been using these pen liners for YEARS, I remember going to a Cure concert years ago and using one of those pen liners.  Eyeko may be my favorite overall.  I'd really love to get an olive one, I think that could really work with my light brown eyes.

Pen-like liquid eyeliners tend to dry out pretty fast.  I wonder how long the Eyeko and the Stila will hold up?  We probably shouldn't keep them TOO long, anyway, but still wondering.  I think some of the dissatisfaction coming from the girls who received Eyeko seemed to be aimed more toward the Fat Sticks, but I could be wrong.  If you're looking for a new liquid/pen eyeliner, Eyeko's got my recommendation, especially with Birchbox's free shipping/points/anniversary codes.  Win/win/win.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm another fan of the Eyeko Skinny Liner, it's amazing!  I got it in Black and you're right, the staying power is super powerful, thanks for testing it overnight for us!  I find it works great for tightlining and it is so easy to use, unlike some liquid/pen liners.  I think I love it even more than the Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner.  Although to be fair, I haven't given the Stila too much of a try, only using it a couple of times.  The Eyeko Skinny Liner makes creating a perfect cat eye effortless.  I've been using these pen liners for YEARS, I remember going to a Cure concert years ago and using one of those pen liners.  Eyeko may be my favorite overall.  I'd really love to get an olive one, I think that could really work with my light brown eyes.
> ...


That is a glowing review. I might pick this up with my BB points!


----------



## Wida (Jul 5, 2012)

After seeing the video and reading the reviews, I really hope I get an Eyeko skinny liner!  I absolutely love the few days before we know what box we'll be getting.  The speculation and the suspense are almost more fun than getting the box!


----------



## lauravee (Jul 5, 2012)

Loving the earbuds - is it just me or does it seem like we'll all be getting a pair from that video? I hope its not earbuds *or* larabar.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 5, 2012)

I got a skinny liner in this months box and really like it.. When I first used the olive it dried down almost black but I think that must have been because it was new.. It's now an olive color. I would have really liked to get it in the purple.. It stays all day and is easy to use (again, first time I used it, it was more wet.. So don't base the liner off of just the first use)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get the earbuds, Ill pass them on to my hubby who is getting the wrap in is BBMan. Its the little things that make him happy.


 Same here...hopefully they won't be pink lol!


----------



## JessP (Jul 5, 2012)

> Loving the earbuds - is it just me or does it seem like we'll all be getting a pair from that video? I hope its not earbuds *or* larabar.Â


 I'm hoping it's not either/or as well because I totally want the earbuds! They're so cute!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a glowing review. I might pick this up with my BB points!


 Cool!  I love helping out people (enabling! ha ha).  So many other ladies here have helped me out in finding new treasures so I love being part of the group and in turn helping others find their new treasures.  Thanks for letting me know that you liked my review!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After seeing the video and reading the reviews, I really hope I get an Eyeko skinny liner!  I absolutely love the few days before we know what box we'll be getting.  The speculation and the suspense are almost more fun than getting the box!


 I totally agree with you, anticipation is at least half the fun for me!  That's why even though I love Sample Society, I stalk the Birchbox threads more zealously, I want to know what is possible that I could get and what other people are getting.  When the box previews do come out, I almost want to prolong the opening of each account preview but I usually can't stand it and open all three right away.  My first account is usually the best and Birchbox seems to be right on the money in giving me a great for me item.  I love the fact that they have multiple box combinations and hope they never change that.  We women are very different so it goes to reason that we'd get/enjoy/love to try different things.  And if I didn't get one of the items I wanted, I have lots of online friends to tell me all about that item and help me figure out if I want to use points to purchase it.  Worth so much more to me than just the price of the subs.


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 5, 2012)

If I get earbuds, they're going straight the crap into my trade list.

No way they're replacing these puppies of mine!:  http://www.amazon.com/cub-Babushka-Russian-Doll-Buds/dp/B003Y4KZYK


----------



## astokes (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get earbuds, they're going straight the crap into my trade list.
> 
> No way they're replacing these puppies of mine!:  http://www.amazon.com/cub-Babushka-Russian-Doll-Buds/dp/B003Y4KZYK


Lol! I have those too because I collect nesting dolls. (I don't wear them though, as they hurt my ears.)


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 5, 2012)

Based on the video I reallly hope between my two boxes I get to try the Boscia BB cream, eyeko skinny liner and the Stila gloss - it has become my fave gloss thanks to BB. I love that pen!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a big runner and I use yurbuds for running.  They're sized to your ear and really stay in.  They block out some noise but not all--which is a concern for me  too.


 Ooooh those are neat--I'm so tempted but with my track record they will last a month tops.  I can't have nice things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Maybe as baby's first half-marathon gift to myself, since I don't want to be that person who isn't paying attention to anything but my beats.  Thanks for the tip, never heard of those.


----------



## brio444 (Jul 5, 2012)

I love random spin off recommendations in these threads.  I have a list of earbuds to  try for my tiny ears, and discovered my new all-time favorite product after the Jart's tube-gate... Skin79 BB cream (oriental gold, but might try a few more...)  

I'm so impatient for the feedback thing to start working!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 5, 2012)

i'm optimistic about the boxes this month.  i'm certain that no matter what, i'll still have box envy, too.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 5, 2012)

I def DONT want the gloss! My luck, i'll get it lol. Hopefully someone will trade the liner for it if I do.


----------



## Wida (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha, my thoughts exactly.



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I def DONT want the gloss! My luck, i'll get it lol. Hopefully someone will trade the liner for it if I do.


----------



## brio444 (Jul 5, 2012)

What's in the white jars in the sneak peek pictures?  Looks almost like a Kiehl's jar, but I'm sure loads of companies use those.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Waiting patiently for the 8th... Or at least trying to!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love random spin off recommendations in these threads.  I have a list of earbuds to  try for my tiny ears, and discovered my new all-time favorite product after the Jart's tube-gate... Skin79 BB cream (oriental gold, but might try a few more...)
> 
> I'm so impatient for the feedback thing to start working!


Yeeessss! Skin 79 is my favorite BB cream and cheaper than Dr. Jart's or really any US bb cream.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Waiting patiently for the 8th... Or at least trying to!


 The 8th?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The 8th?


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 6, 2012)

I want nothing to do with BB cream after getting the wimpy version of Dr. Jart's. I've been using Jouer LMT after getting samples. I really hope I get the lipgloss! I'll be so happy! I've gotten Stila lipgloss at Sephora and loved it. They smell yummy! I got the Eyeko last month in Purple. Definitely didn't think I could pull it off.. but I tried it today for the first time and it looked awesome with my TokiDoki palette.

By the way, it looks to me like everyone is getting headphones. I mean, since it is the five senses, don't we all get atleast five samples? Or do only some of us get "taste" and some of us get "hear"?


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 6, 2012)

Man, i dont know what it is but liquid black liners just dont look good on me! I don't know if I'm just too picky with my lines or what, but did seem like it had great staying power and precision from the swatch....I was excited at first to get the eyeko skinny in my second bb but after it sat around untouched for almost a month, I finally caved in and traded it for another stila sparkle liquid liner, which i love for some reason......its the only liquid liner I've actually used regularly!!! very excited, i already own rock candy and now soon to be starry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note, I too will be trading my headphones that i assume well all be getting! I rarely use headphones and have a great pair for when i do!! Im sincerely hoping that well be able to see pics of the box variations before the 10th like we used to be able to see on zadis blog....since they weren't available last month do you guys think they caught onto our snooping trick? Not to mention the feedback method wasnt as accurate last month either..... Irk maybe I should just let myself be completely surprised for once!!! Haha I guess ill see how long that thought will prevail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I def DONT want the gloss! My luck, i'll get it lol. Hopefully someone will trade the liner for it if I do.


 If i get the liner I would totally trade you lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If i get the liner I would totally trade you lol


 Ok cool! lol I just realized were practically neighbors.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 6, 2012)

I am kinda bummed that the promotional photos show a tiny little vial of the perfume on a card, but they show a great big one in the video.  Of course, there's the card beside it, so I suppose that's supposed to indicate we'll be getting the little card with the perfume inside?  Oh, well, the perfume is already on my wish list for full-sized products I am going to buy, but I am getting it from the Oscar de la Renta website, not Birchbox.  http://www.oscardelarenta.com/  I wish they would show more of the products in the video every month, not just a few, because so many people don't get anything that's in the video.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jul 6, 2012)

Again, from the video I'm not wowed.  I'll have to see box pictures to see if I get more excited like last month.

On another note, I hope no one has a severe nut allergy. :/


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 6, 2012)

See this is why I canceled my Sample Society box because the contents are identical to Birchbox. Granted SS got this perfume first BUT why do I want to pay $16.25 ($15 + tax for me) on items I get in my Birchbox for $10? The first box from SS had a sample of the Dermalogical Daily Exfoliant which I received the month before that from Birchbox.

Last month's Sample Society June box had the Oscar de la Renta Live in Love and now it's in the Birchbox. Granted there is the chance I won't get it (I hope not since it's not something I liked) but still there is the chance I'll get it... again.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 6, 2012)

> i'm optimistic about the boxes this month.  i'm certain that no matter what, i'll still have box envy, too.


 Yeah, I suspect that this will be me, too.  It's happened every month so far.  I've as of yet to get anything full sized or one of the most-wanted items.  Knowing what I could have had makes it easier for me to be resentful of the neat things that I did get.  I know that every box has been well worth the money, but that envy strikes hard.  I tell myself every month that I'm not gonna look at the other boxes, but that hasn't happened yet, lol.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I suspect that this will be me, too.  It's happened every month so far.  I've as of yet to get anything full sized or one of the most-wanted items.  Knowing what I could have had makes it easier for me to be resentful of the neat things that I did get.  I know that every box has been well worth the month, but that envy strikes hard.  I tell myself every month that I'm not gonna look at the other boxes, but that hasn't happened yet, lol.


  i nodded my head to every single word.  i do try to be objective, especially when i'm writing my blog posts, but it's so hard sometimes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol oops I meant the 10th.. its been one of those months, too much going on due to too many boxes coming in



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's funny, these are some of the same reasons I keep my Sample Society sub.  I loved the Dermalogical Daily Scrub and was thrilled to have another (expensive) product to try even longer, and not all the February girls got Dermalogica, it was a maybe.  This perfume is another reason I like the sub.  I don't usually like getting perfume samples from any sub, but at least with this one I don't get a tiny vial, like Birchbox, I get a cute little mini version that feels like it could really be a tester for someone who loves it, I'd feel better giving this one away to a friend or trading it.  Birchbox is my number one sub, for sure, but Sample Society always gives me things I'll use (I must be their demographic) and the values are outstanding.  I can definitely see how you could easily get sampled out, though, and how doubles of things would dampen your enthusiasm for a sub.  I do agree that sometimes it's a much better value for people who don't end up using their samples to take that money and go get exactly what they want.  It adds up!  And if there is something that you absolutely must have, there is always the trading option or the traveling sample boxes.  It's fun to be a girl.

Ooh, I forgot to add why I still think it's worth my $15 vs the $10 BB.  1.  I am a beauty box addict and love getting surprises and new testers of products, and I already have multiple BB subs.  2.  SS give me larger samples in some cases and more samples of a higher quality all together (for me, subjectively, if you're a teen, you'd probably want to throw away all those skin creams!  I sound old . . . no wrinkles yet, but I want to keep it that way!)  In Birchbox, I may get one Dermalogica deluxe sample and be thrilled.  What do we really expect for 10 bucks, anyway?  I think they do an outstanding job with value.  But with SS, the month I got the Dermalogica I also got this:  A full size Skyn Iceland Icelandic Relief Eye Pen - worth $22, the Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask Deluxe Sample that I have so far gotten 3 full masks out of and it looks like I have at least a fourth one in there - it's become a holy grail mask for me (darn it! because full size is $55).  We got a rollerball of fragrance, again, not a fan, but it went into a large sampler of mini and full size makeup for a baby shower gift for a friend and she absolutely loved getting a gift to pamper herself, it was the only gift she got for herself, I gave money for baby, because, really, what more does a baby need than money?  Babies are expensive!  Costs add up quickly and she got so many 0 - 3 months clothes, that baby will be a model but grow out of them fast.  I figure cash goes toward something she didn't get but really needs.  Oops, sorry, just a bit off topic!   Also on the list was the Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream, in what seemed to be a pretty large sample size, at least an ounce or two.

So I feel that I get deluxe samples of things that I might not get a chance to try otherwise.  I've gotten masks before through BB, the Clark's Botanicals one is crazy amazing.  But the sizes are a lot smaller.  Even the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint that we got and continue getting in our Birchboxes is at least half the size of the deluxe sample that SS is sending out.  BB may send me one larger item or really deluxe sample along with littler ones and lifestyle items but SS sends me multiple deluxe sized items, so for me, I love it.  We all vary, though, and that's what makes life interesting.  Can't wait to see what I get in BB this month!   I want to see how they spread their senses boxes through 30+ (I think I've heard?) variations!  Any peeks yet, oh guru of sneak peeks?


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, i dont know what it is but liquid black liners just dont look good on me! I don't know if I'm just too picky with my lines or what, but did seem like it had great staying power and precision from the swatch....I was excited at first to get the eyeko skinny in my second bb but after it sat around untouched for almost a month, I finally caved in and traded it for another stila sparkle liquid liner, which i love for some reason......its the only liquid liner I've actually used regularly!!! very excited, i already own rock candy and now soon to be starry
> 
> 
> ...


What is everyone's opinion?  Did you like last month where the boxes were a surprise?  Or do you prefer seeing the box variations?

I personally prefer seeing all of the box variations.  I love making my "wish" list &amp; hoping for certain boxes more than others.  I have loved all of my boxes, but can understand how some get box envy.  However sometimes after reading reviews on items I thought I wanted (&amp; didn't get...) I am glad I didn't.  Also, more times than not, I get to try something I would not have picked &amp; love it!!!  I think that there will always be box envy &amp; it doesn't matter if we get a sneak peek or not --- sometimes the grass seems greener on the other side.  I REALLY WANT to see the box variations!  Last month was not as much FUN!  By the time we could see the box variations, we already knew what we were getting.  Honestly I didn't look at all of the other products, I didn't get excited over anything in particular &amp; I didn't even keep up with the thread last month.  For me not being able to see the box variations takes out the anticipation &amp; FUN factor (and it becomes just a box of samples).  That is my opinion, what is yours?


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinion?  Did you like last month where the boxes were a surprise?  Or do you prefer seeing the box variations?
> ...


 I *love *seeing the box variations, too. I even like the hunt to see which box I'll get using the feedback method, before it's delivered, lol.

The only thing that bums me out is when the complaining starts.


----------



## karenX (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinion?  Did you like last month where the boxes were a surprise?  Or do you prefer seeing the box variations?
> ...


  I totally agree with you. It takes a LOT of the fun out of it to not have any teases of the boxes. Truth be told, I got mine before the varieties were listed and up - so I didn't even bother to look at the other boxes last month. Which... is kind of boring. I'm really annoyed that they seem to be going out of their way to keep everything under wraps. It kills a lot of the fun.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 6, 2012)

i still haven't got the eyeko skinny liner in trades and whatnot so i am really hoping i get one this month! if you are not all about yours - keep me in mind !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure i wouldn't mind an extra either. i don;t wear a lot of makeup in summer (hi it's 98 here today again) but i do wear liquid liners if they are waterproof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you. It takes a LOT of the fun out of it to not have any teases of the boxes. Truth be told, I got mine before the varieties were listed and up - so I didn't even bother to look at the other boxes last month. Which... is kind of boring. I'm really annoyed that they seem to be going out of their way to keep everything under wraps. It kills a lot of the fun.


 Totally agree.  I hope they are monitoring what subscribers are saying around the web and let a little more leak through.  Zadi's list of boxes prior to knowing what was in ours was perfect.  If they just leak a few products via the video sneak peek, that annoys some subscribers because it's such a little representation of what could be in the boxes and then a few expect that they'll get at least one of the few shown products and get disappointed, a la the Gossip Girl box.  I'm one of the ones that really enjoys the hidden gems, things like, "Oh, I got that? hmm" and then kapow!  It's a repeat buy item for me that I NEVER would have found on my own.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, from the video I'm not wowed.  I'll have to see box pictures to see if I get more excited like last month.
> 
> On another note, I hope no one has a severe nut allergy. :/


 i do, but i got one of these bars in my january box. i better not get another one


----------



## brio444 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, i dont know what it is but liquid black liners just dont look good on me! I don't know if I'm just too picky with my lines or what, but did seem like it had great staying power and precision from the swatch....I was excited at first to get the eyeko skinny in my second bb but after it sat around untouched for almost a month, I finally caved in and traded it for another stila sparkle liquid liner, which i love for some reason......its the only liquid liner I've actually used regularly!!! very excited, i already own rock candy and now soon to be starry
> 
> 
> ...


 That's weird!  The feedback thing worked perfectly for me last month for both my subs!


----------



## sprite9034 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey ladies- I'm thinking about starting up my BB sub again, and was wondering if you guys knew-

1) If I sign up today, will I still get the July box?

2) If so, what's rumored to be in the July boxes? There's 22 pages on this thread- Please give me a quick run down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies- I'm thinking about starting up my BB sub again, and was wondering if you guys knew-
> 
> ...


 Boscia BB cream

Stila lip gloss

Larabar

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love sample

Headphones

Spotify membership

Eyeko skinny liner

Alterna Fluide


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Hey ladies- I'm thinking about starting up my BB sub again, and was wondering if you guys knew- 1) If I sign up today, will I still get the July box? 2) If so, what's rumored to be in the July boxes? There's 22 pages on this thread- Please give me a quick run down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote If you already had a bb account then yes. I did this last month around the 15th and got the June box. But I'm not sure if you will if it's a new account.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 6, 2012)

GOT MY SHIPPING NOTICE!!!!


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 6, 2012)

Eeek!  Just got my notice that my box has shipped!


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 6, 2012)

Just received my shipping notice for one of my boxes...can't wait!  I hope I don't wind up with too many repeats since I already have the alterna and the perfume--but if I do, I'm sure my sister will be pumped to get my doubles!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is anyone else super excited for those headphones?


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinion?  Did you like last month where the boxes were a surprise?  Or do you prefer seeing the box variations?
> ...


 I totally agree with you. I think one of the things that was most fun for me was to go through the boxes and pick out the ones I really wanted, the ones I wouldn't mind getting, and the ones I didn't want. It was not fun to do it once I got the box and then saw the variations. I wonder why they work so hard to keep a secret? You think they would like us talking all about them on the internet! Cannot wait to see this month list of  variations!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else super excited for those headphones?


 I actually am! I think they are really cute! I don't care if they are cheap since I am bound to lose them pretty quickly anyways!

Also so excited people are getting shipping notices!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does it seem like the boxes ship out earlier each month?


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you. I think one of the things that was most fun for me was to go through the boxes and pick out the ones I really wanted, the ones I wouldn't mind getting, and the ones I didn't want. It was not fun to do it once I got the box and then saw the variations. I wonder why they work so hard to keep a secret? You think they would like us talking all about them on the internet! Cannot wait to see this month list of  variations!


 I really like see whats in the boxes too! I make a wish list and I know I really want the BB Boscia (I have their whole line...) but would also love to try the Stilla liner. I think all the items in this boox look good and I will use them all; I already have the Alterna items (from a trade) but my daughter uses them.


----------



## lauravee (Jul 6, 2012)

YAY got my shipping notice too! So happy too because the past few months my shipping notice never came, or came days after getting my box. I'm currently away with family and switched my address to the PO Box where I'm at so it'll be nice to be able to track it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MuNut72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeek!  Just got my notice that my box has shipped!


Did you try stalking for feedback yet? lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 6, 2012)

got my shipping notice! Yay! Larabar will be up for trade if i get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else super excited for those headphones?


 I am! I love both color combos - fingers crossed I receive a pair in my box!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got mine as well, no info available yet though! The first wave!


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you try stalking for feedback yet? lol


 Oh my god you totally caught me.  I was looking for feedback buttons on the new items, didn't find any, closed that window, and came back here!  Definitely caught red-handed!  LOL!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GOT MY SHIPPING NOTICE!!!!


 The dancing banana kills me every time I see it!


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you try stalking for feedback yet? lol


 Since they aren't updating the shop you can't really do this anymore.  The only Glamour products they have listed are the Oscar de la Renta, and the BB cream.


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you try stalking for feedback yet? lol


Oh my god, you totally caught me!  I tried looking for feedback buttons, couldn't find any, and came back to this thread!  Definitely caught me red-handed!  LOL!


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like the boxes ship out earlier each month?


I was thinking maybe they are shipping to west coast first (?).  I'm in Washington state.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh la la! I see some new things we havent seen before


----------



## sprite9034 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Boscia BB cream
> ...





> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: If you already had a bb account then yes. I did this last month around the 15th and got the June box. But I'm not sure if you will if it's a new account.
> 
> Thanks, ladies! I do already have an account, but based on shipping notices going out today &amp; the items I might wait it out until next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 6, 2012)

No shipping notice for either box, I really hope I do not end up with two of the same.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 6, 2012)

_Oh la la! I see some new things we havent seen before!_

That connects some dots with the sneak peek pictures we saw yesterday!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice! Can't wait for this month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else super excited for those headphones?


 me


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like the boxes ship out earlier each month?


 Nope its always been 5 th - 10th


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 6, 2012)

I could always use another pair, plus they're pretty looking.


----------



## jessskad (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice too!!!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm....Its been bugging me to know if you get a pack of the stila glazes (3) Anyone have any information about that


----------



## lyssielou (Jul 6, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting one of the first boxes this month! Mine shipped out today, but the tracking information hasn't updated yet. It usually takes 5 business days to get to me, so I'm hoping to have it Thursday!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice!  This is the first time since last August that I actually got my notice in the first round!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought I read back in this thread that there are over 30 different box variations. I wonder how many boxes are in each shipment wave. Last month I think there were 26 different boxes and it seemed like some people were getting their boxes pretty late in the month due to the shipment waves (and shipping). Makes me wonder which wave I'll be in and when I'll actually get mine, LOL! I'm really really excited though and can't wait to get it! YAY that their shipping now! Woot Woot!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else super excited for those headphones?


 I am!  I travel a lot and I think it'd be cool to see another girl in the airport with the same headphones and know she was most likely a Birchboxer too.  That's probably not on par with other peoples' excitement about getting them but hey, I'm a dork.  And I always lose those little cushions on the ends of my headphones, the little rubber things.  I wonder if I can buy them online in bulk . . . Plus, I'm always buying an extra pair of the Skull Candy ones at Target and they're at least $10, so the inclusion of headphones adds value to my box for sure.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am!  I travel a lot and I think it'd be cool to see another girl in the airport with the same headphones and know she was most likely a Birchboxer too.  That's probably not on par with other peoples' excitement about getting them but hey, I'm a dork.  And I always lose those little cushions on the ends of my headphones, the little rubber things.  I wonder if I can buy them online in bulk . . . Plus, I'm always buying an extra pair of the Skull Candy ones at Target and they're at least $10, so the inclusion of headphones adds value to my box for sure.


 Im sure you could buy them in bulk off of ebay, most likely straight from china.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for either box, I really hope I do not end up with two of the same.


 Me too! That happened the first two months I had two boxes, I hope it does not happen this month!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm also really excited about the earbuds!  Love the neon - esp the hot pink.  They will match my Kate Spade le pavilion iPhone case perfectly!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm....Its been bugging me to know if you get a pack of the stila glazes (3) Anyone have any information about that


 I don't see why not. I see the Stila gloss trio on Sephora for $12.00. The bronzer from last month was $36. Although they could totally split up the trios for more product to disperse, but I think having a trio of gloss would be fantastic!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 6, 2012)

My eldest daughter got her shipping. Hopefully the girls boxes won't be identical this month like last month, they were NOT happy. lol


----------



## 14starma (Jul 6, 2012)

I hadn't seen this yet! sorry if its a repost!


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 6, 2012)

I had to cancel the card I used for my BB subscription right about the time BB usually charges me. It took a couple of days to get a new card and account number and so my billing didn't go through until 7/5 instead of 7/1. Does anyone know if this will cause a significant delay in when they ship out my box?


----------



## manuri (Jul 6, 2012)

I got my shipping notice too!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder when we will be able to start cheating via the feedback method? Does anyone remember what day that happened on last month?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MuNut72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my god you totally caught me.  I was looking for feedback buttons on the new items, didn't find any, closed that window, and came back here!  Definitely caught red-handed!  LOL!


 Haha 



 MuNu72 that's great LOL!! My box hasn't even shipped yet &amp; I've been stalking. It doesn't even make sense because I know its not up yet, but I'm still doing it. Now that's bad!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 6, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder when we will be able to start cheating via the feedback method? Does anyone remember what day that happened on last month?
The 10th, I think. But maybe it was reeeeeally early that morning? lol


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 6, 2012)

No shipping notice yet for me. I just added a second sub last month for the Glamour box and with 30 different variations, I better not get the same box. 



 I made the profiles complete opposites so we'll see.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm waiting for my first Birchbox and wrote BB to ask if my subscription would start this month with the Glamour box...

YES!!!

They apologized for taking 2 days to write back, said they had heavy emails this week, and that I would be getting the

Glamour box. I'm so excited! I'm trying to figure out why a little box of beauty products is so exciting. Maybe because it

feels like I'm getting presents.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 6, 2012)

I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!


----------



## Lychae (Jul 6, 2012)

No shipping notice for me yet. I am getting excited where I am checking my inbox like a freak.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!


  Didn't someone say last month that that tends to be the trend? Items that are lower in cost and more frequent tend to go out first and items that are more expensive and less frequent go out towards the end? I have no idea if that's true but I thought someone said that is what usually happens.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jul 6, 2012)

> I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.Â  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!


 I feel the same way for some reason when I get an early shipment notice my box always seems to be the worst one. When my box comes later I get products I want. Not sure of its proven but in my case it seems so. No shipment notice yet on either box and I'm happy with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today!

I hope I get the headphones. While I'm sure the quality sucks, and I'm generally a bit of an audiophile, I've learned NOT to take my nice headphones out and about with me because they get torn up so quickly. So I'm all for some cute colorful cheapies!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for my first Birchbox and wrote BB to ask if my subscription would start this month with the Glamour box...
> 
> ...


 I love your enthusiasm!  You make me even more excited to get my BB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!
> ...


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 6, 2012)

Last month I got my shipping notice in the middle and I got a pretty nice box (stila bronzer).


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

So, in the last two months, I received my shipping notice in the first wave, but this time, no shipping notice...yet! This months box seems pretty cool and I'm hoping for the Eyeko or Stila. Though, it can be fun to try out other products, too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kinda bummed that the promotional photos show a tiny little vial of the perfume on a card, but they show a great big one in the video.  Of course, there's the card beside it, so I suppose that's supposed to indicate we'll be getting the little card with the perfume inside?  Oh, well, the perfume is already on my wish list for full-sized products I am going to buy, but I am getting it from the Oscar de la Renta website, not Birchbox.  http://www.oscardelarenta.com/  I wish they would show more of the products in the video every month, not just a few, because so many people don't get anything that's in the video.


I agree, especially since they went into SO MUCH talking about cute the bottle is. I have a deluxe sample from the Sample Society, and I don't like it much (grassy smells don't work with my body chemistry, which is sad because I like them when I'm not wearing them). I'd be happy to trade if you want!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, from the video I'm not wowed.  I'll have to see box pictures to see if I get more excited like last month.
> 
> On another note, I hope no one has a severe nut allergy. :/


Good point! yikes!


----------



## Wida (Jul 6, 2012)

It seems that every time my box ships early, I get the crap boxes too (lowest value, stuff that nobody will even trade for, lol - like the blender cleanser).  I know that it's all a crapshoot, but I was super excited NOT to get a shipping notice today.








> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems that every time my box ships early, I get the crap boxes too (lowest value, stuff that nobody will even trade for, lol - like the blender cleanser).  I know that it's all a crapshoot, but I was super excited NOT to get a shipping notice today.


 That's what I've heard, too. I dunno if it's true but hey, if getting a later shipping notice even has the possibility of a "better" box, I am all for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wondering how long is it between shipping waves? I've always been in the first wave so never really paid attention. Just wondering!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me


 me. i'm in the market for new headphones. i got these cool feather headphones by pastry at tjmaxx and one ear stopped working after one week. i also got skull candy ones that went out too smh.  i wonder how the macbeth earbuds are. i have the regular headphones and they're pretty good


----------



## Lychae (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I've heard, too. I dunno if it's true but hey, if getting a later shipping notice even has the possibility of a "better" box, I am all for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used to get the "Early" waves of boxes but after my GG box I was so pissed I changed my whole profile and then this past box was the best one i've got. I got stainiac and the eyeko skinny black eyeliner. So, I think if your boxes do ship later you get a better box. I know that is how it has worked for me since October 2011.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 6, 2012)

im so excited  for the eyeliner, lip gloss, and the earbuds!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 6, 2012)

haven't gotten my shipping notice yet but that's ok since i'll be out of town until the 18th.  still trying to talk myself out of looking at all of the boxes, too.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am dying of anticipation over here.  It's only my second box, and I had a decent experience with my first (I got the stila bronzer, which I surprisingly love.)  I'm going on vacation for a week next Saturday, and I might cry if I don't get my box before then.  Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone who is looking for a really good quality pair of earbuds , I have  a brand new pair of Polk Audio Ultra Fit 3000 that were gifted to me, I just tested them to make sure they work. They retail for $100.  They come with several different sizes and styles  of silicone ear bud pieces and adapters and carrrying case.  They do have a small hook that goes over the back of the ear.  I would swap them for the right order.  The sound quality is excellent.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

UGHH why does july 10th seem so far away?

Im pretty much pumped for everything... i'm a good candidate for beauty boxes because i love food, like little extras, perfume, and other random stuff! i just like to keep an open mind and just try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh and this will be my third month with BB, the first month my box got lost for a couple of weeks halfway accross the country, and it took forever for them to get back to me about it.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw The Mini lara bars at costo. I almost bought them, then I remembered I hated them. I think I just got excited because I saw something from my last bb lol


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't someone say last month that that tends to be the trend? Items that are lower in cost and more frequent tend to go out first and items that are more expensive and less frequent go out towards the end? I have no idea if that's true but I thought someone said that is what usually happens.





> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way for some reason when I get an early shipment notice my box always seems to be the worst one. When my box comes later I get products I want. Not sure of its proven but in my case it seems so. No shipment notice yet on either box and I'm happy with that.





> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually kind of happy I didn't get my notice yet. Last month I shipped very early, and got what was universally acknowledged to be the worst (or at least the lowest value) box of the 26. The month before I was later and got the full-sized Stila eyeliner. I know that there is no logic to believing that my box might be better this month just because it's a bit later, but for some reason I just feel better.  Plus I like to see everyone else begin getting their stuff first!!


 Well, I just got my shipping notice. Based on everyone's comments that means I'm going to get a box that lacks the big ticket items? 

As much as I dislike the theory, from my own experiences this seems to be the case.  The only box that was really amazing was my first month when I got my box shipped in the middle of the month.

Hmmmm.... I would have thought that another month of tweaking my profile would make it better.  But the only things that I ever really change are my "lust" item. I like keeping the fact that I'm interested in organic products, sun protection products, hyperpigmentation, and aging.  But I also want to have some of the fun items too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wouldn't say it's totally accurate.

last month my box shipped on the second day of shipping and received the stila bronzer. but, who knows, though.


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know.... I'm pretty grouchy about this month's previews.   Hopefully I'll be "wow"ed.  And, I repeat:  Earbuds = straight. to. the tradelist.    Fingers crossed for eyeliner!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't wait for Birchbox! I haven't received a shipping notice yet but hopefully all of the boxes are awesome. 

I'm ok with earbuds - I have a Maine Coon and that's like their favorite food. 

I got the eyeliner last month but I would NOT BE MAD if I got it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for Birchbox! I haven't received a shipping notice yet but hopefully all of the boxes are awesome.
> 
> ...


 hahahahaha awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know how excited I am for this month yet. But with a possible 36 boxes I don't think the few sneak peeks we've had are enough to really form an opinion. I do know that out of the things we've seen, I don't want the Eyeko liner but would love the pink Stila gloss, the one in the middle of the trio from the youtube screenshot. That being said, it really is true that you never know what you'll end up loving or hating until you try it. I was so excited to get the Stila bronzer last month, but when I tried it, I hated it. I very nearly put it up for trade. Then I tried it under my foundation and now I'm in love!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know.... I'm pretty grouchy about this month's previews.   Hopefully I'll be "wow"ed.  And, I repeat:  Earbuds = straight. to. the tradelist.    Fingers crossed for eyeliner!


 I'm not thrilled from the previews either.  I'm not even the least bit eager for my shipping notice.  My earbuds will also go straight to trade since I hate earbuds in general(hurt my ears).


----------



## lyssielou (Jul 7, 2012)

My weight is .5420 and my projected delivery date is 7/12. So excited!!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've got .538 with a delivery date of 7/12


----------



## jlvb (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a subscription link laying around? My aunt has been waiting for a while and hasn't got the email yet. Thanks a bunch


----------



## jlvb (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> REFERRAL LINK DELETED


 That just takes me to the main birchbox website.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

No shipping notices for me either. But I'm going on vacation before any of those arrival dates, so it doesn't really matter. Guess my Birchboxes will be in the hands of the USPS for quite some time. Both my boxes shipped early last month, so I'm thinking that I'll be in the later wave of boxes this month. Who knows? I've stopped trying to predict with Birchbox! Haha. Too complicated, but I love seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## kiwichibi (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm... now this shipping theory has me curious. I used to get shipment notices on the 10th (boxes on 13th/14th). Didn't like my first box (Welcome Box?), liked my second (Dirt scrub/Vapour Siren Lipstick). GG box came earlier- everybody's did I think (2 arrived same day, one w/full sized stila, one w/out. 1 box came later and was the same as the full sized stila).

Then I changed my profile trend and it arrived on the 7th . But I still liked that box (staniac ^^~)

Haven't gotten a notice for this month, so we shall see! I have a feeling it'll come Monday.

I like to get my box before everyone else, but hey, if it's going to be better things then I'll be patient X_X.

Is everyone getting earbuds? I wonder who makes them, the neon will be interesting.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 7, 2012)

I wonder if they will send the Eyeko skinny to people who got the Stila sparkle liner previously? I didn't get the Stila, and I would looove to get the Eyeko (black, please!)


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they will send the Eyeko skinny to people who got the Stila sparkle liner previously? I didn't get the Stila, and I would looove to get the Eyeko (black, please!)


 I woud LOVE to get any eyeliner... i'm an eyeliner fiend lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I woud LOVE to get any eyeliner... i'm an eyeliner fiend lol


 im the opposite, I dont like/wear eyeliner so for me the liner would be kinda pointless. so hopefully stila will be in my boxes!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't someone say last month that that tends to be the trend? Items that are lower in cost and more frequent tend to go out first and items that are more expensive and less frequent go out towards the end? I have no idea if that's true but I thought someone said that is what usually happens.


 

I don't know, but one of my accounts had one of the first early boxes and I got the Stila bronzer. My second account came later and that box wasn't so good.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personally I don't think there is that much of a trend... it really just varies month to month!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seemed that the big item last month was the Stila bronzer which appeared to be in the early boxes sent out.

Both of my boxes were shipped late in the month &amp; both received Eyeko eyeliners. 

I really don't think that it you get an early shipping notice that you will get a bad box.

It does appear that the later you get your box the less chance of someone else that has the same box as you. It looks like there are more boxes of the same in the beginning than towards the end. Like last month, pretty much there were a lot of people getting the Stila bronzer but hardly anyone getting the Melvita rose water or the pore masks.


----------



## arendish (Jul 7, 2012)

I got mine about the 17th or 18th last month and got the floral water/skinny liner box. I changed my beauty profile a lot for last month's box and I loved it, so I hope my luck continues. Hopefully just a few more days until boxes start arriving and we can see on the BB website what we're getting!


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 7, 2012)

I rec'd both my shipping notices on Thursday.  Usually I get one early, and one a few days later.  Both my boxes are being delivered on the 12th.  I wonder if I'm getting 2 of the same boxes?  I have had 2 accounts since January, and this hasnt happened before, and I've gotten very few duplicates, and the dups I did get I was happy to have 2 samples - Orofluidio was one, the lip stain last month that everyone got, and the Jouer LMT (I gave them to a freind who loves that product).  Getting 2 different boxes would be the ideal, but I wont mind getting 2 of the same boxes as long as I like at least a couple of the products, and hopefully if I get a colored item, like eyeliner, I get 2 different shades.  I'm happy with my earbuds that came with my iPhone.  I'm on my 4th iPhone, so I have 4 sets of earbuds,plus a couple pairs I purchased when I left my white ones at home, but the BB earbuds are fun colors.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 7, 2012)

I have had 2 subscriptions since January, and my profile is exactly the same for both, except one says I splurge on face creams, and the other says eye creams, and I have never gotten 2 of the same boxes.  I rec'd both my shipping notices on the same day at the same time this month though, so I have a feeling I'm getting 2 of the same.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That just takes me to the main birchbox website.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Am I doing something wrong?


 That's a referal link, not actually one that will allow you to sign up. Basically, it puts you on the waiting list and when you sign up, referal points goes to the person that linked you. I hope that makes sense, lol.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I woud LOVE to get any eyeliner... i'm an eyeliner fiend lol


Girl, I am right there with you! I LOVE eyeliner and would love to get it in every box, everytime!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girl, I am right there with you! I LOVE eyeliner and would love to get it in every box, everytime!


 i can never have too many black eyeliners!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 7, 2012)

So I've been a member now since Feb, and I was wondering about the 'no repeats' thing. Does this mean you will never get two of the same item in your box on the same account? Or does it mean that you could get, for instance, a blue stila sparkle liner one month, and then a brown stila sparkle liner a few months later. Or does it mean you can only get the stila sparkle liner one time? And does that also work for things like lara bars and stuff? I got a mini Zoya in my first box in a color I already have, and I was wondering if I will ever get another mini Zoya...or was that my one and only shot?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a subscription link laying around? My aunt has been waiting for a while and hasn't got the email yet. Thanks a bunch


 I think the actual sign up links are only active for a short period of time, you might have to just wait it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've been a member now since Feb, and I was wondering about the 'no repeats' thing. Does this mean you will never get two of the same item in your box on the same account? Or does it mean that you could get, for instance, a blue stila sparkle liner one month, and then a brown stila sparkle liner a few months later. Or does it mean you can only get the stila sparkle liner one time? And does that also work for things like lara bars and stuff? I got a mini Zoya in my first box in a color I already have, and I was wondering if I will ever get another mini Zoya...or was that my one and only shot?


 I've gotten Zoya numerous times. Different colours don't count towards the "no repeats" thing.

I accidentally got a repeat once, and they wrote me back and said that shouldn't have happened - then sent me something else.

Also, I don't think it necessarily applies to the Food items. I don't really think that you'd ever receive another Sparkle Liner, either, though(even if a different colour). Mostly because Zoya only offers one type of item, while Stila offers many types. You may receive a different type of liner, but probably not the same formula.  While with Zoya, their goal IS to sample the new colours, not just formula - so you're likely to get them again, but in a different colour.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 7, 2012)

When in the month can you usually start looking for feedback button to find out what your getting?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When in the month can you usually start looking for feedback button to find out what your getting?


 I used to find them as soon as my box shipped....but last month they stopped working like that and this month no one has found feedback yet. Maybe they changed that :/


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 7, 2012)

Bummer. I got my shipping notice so I went to see if I could find anything out, and nothing... Last month was my first month so I wasn't sure.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to find them as soon as my box shipped....but last month they stopped working like that and this month no one has found feedback yet. Maybe they changed that :/


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

In a way its good that way when I get my box it's a surprise,  but then again I want to know what I got!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 7, 2012)

First look at a box. 

http://www.product-girl.com/archives/birchbox-july-2012/
The eyeliner is cool but I rather the lip gloss! and i think the ear buds does come in every box.so if you dont want yours, ill be glad to take them off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also can somebody tell me how I leave feedback for a trade. i clicked the traders feedback button under the profile pic but i still dont know where to leave my comments.

Thanks!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2012)

For those talking about repeats, I have been with BB over a year and don't recall ever getting a repeat but have heard that those that do usually receive 100 points. I have recieved Zoya a few times (all different shades) but makeup wise, I have never had a repeat but in a different color.. Since I got the Eyeko skinny liner in Olive last month, I highly doubt I would get it again this month in another shade.


----------



## bloo (Jul 7, 2012)

People have already gotten their shipping notices? At least two days ago? Don't have mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People have already gotten their shipping notices? At least two days ago? Don't have mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't gotten any shipping notices either (2 for me and 1 for my mom).  =(


----------



## astokes (Jul 7, 2012)

Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"

They used products we've seen in the previous sneak peak as well as some new ones. Possible products for the box?





Manna Kadar sheer glo shimmer lotion in Movie Star





rms beauty Living Luminizer





theBalm cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer





Jouer Luminizing Body Glow (This one is definitely in the boxes)




Alterna Bamboo UV + Color Protection Fade Proof Fluide





Ojon Volumizing Styling Spray




Avene Thermal Spring Water





PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel





Stila stay all day 10-in-1 HD beauty balm (was in the June box, wouldn't be surprised if it was in July as well)





Boscia green tea blotting linens
Edit: My screen shots are a little blurry because I'm in a hurry.


----------



## zorabell (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the screen shots, I am hoping that I get a couple of these products now!


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 7, 2012)

Count me in as one whose cat devours headphones like there's no tomorrow... So those will find a use eventually, because it never fails that if I forget to hide a pair from her, they end up in pieces!!  I'm hoping for a black liner, because I've been wanting to try it based on everyone's previous reviews!  If I get a stila gloss or another color liner, I'll be putting them up for trade!  Excited that I discovered the glories of the trade thread last month. lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 7, 2012)

Haven't gotten a shipping notice yet. I kinda hope that's a good thing. Last month I didn't get the stila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the crappy box with the beauty blender cleanser. The month before that was the Stila liner and I didn't get that either I got the lip fusion balm which was awful! I hope that I get the Stila lipgloss this month or at least something full sized. I don't know I feel like it's really all about luck with BB but I really wish they would even out the value of the boxes so that everyone gets about the same value and some boxes aren't getting a box with a full sized product worth over $30 and some boxes are only say $15 dollar value. I don't want anyone to think I am complaining because that's not the case just sucks sometimes to see such great boxes and think why didn't I get that box...lol. Oh well have a great day everyone and I shall be stalking my email waiting for my shipping info!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When in the month can you usually start looking for feedback button to find out what your getting?


 That stuff never pops up (except in rare glitches/accidents) until the site updates on the 10th. Always. So if you get your shipping notice on or after the 10th, the info will be there...if not, you wait.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 7, 2012)

Ooooo, thank for the screen shots.  Now I'm getting excited!  These items are more interesting to me than some of the other stuff I've seen.  Hope I get stuff from the highlighter video.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooo, thank for the screen shots.  Now I'm getting excited!  These items are more interesting to me than some of the other stuff I've seen.  Hope I get stuff from the highlighter video.


 It might just be pure speculation, but ya never know.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, that's so sweet.  It's nice to make our hubbies happy.  He's also "the man!" to wear bright neon earbuds, that's the kind of guy I like, one with confidence!  It's like guys who either can wear pink shirts or can't (don't want to).  Here in the tropics pink shirts are more common, but even in the States, I like my sweetie in a classic Ralph Lauren pink oxford shirt.  I'm a sucker for a guy in a button down shirt.  How did I accidentally turn this into true confessions?


Thank you. My husband wont wear a pink shirt, though when it comes to accessories he could care less.

I would love the liner, Ive had the gloss in the past too and it was a bit sticky to me so well see? Overall I think it will still be a fun box.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to cancel the card I used for my BB subscription right about the time BB usually charges me. It took a couple of days to get a new card and account number and so my billing didn't go through until 7/5 instead of 7/1. Does anyone know if this will cause a significant delay in when they ship out my box?


I dont think so, I got my shipping notice yesterday morning, but my charge didn't post till this morning. Although, that could be a bank thing?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 7, 2012)

0/3 for me on shipping notices. But I remember how some people received their box last month without even getting a notice.. so I will def be keeping an eye on both my mailbox and the BB website until the 10th !


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"
> 
> ...


 2 or 3 of these have already been sampled before but I didnt get them so I wouldnt mind getting them now! Except for the boscia green tea blotting papers, that will go up for trade since I have them already.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you! Us unemployed folk need something to brighten our days.

I spent a bunch of $ at Sephora on sale items and got that box yesterday. Now I have gold toes!

Seriously though, this is way fun and pushes me to get a job to pay for it too.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 7, 2012)

Could someone please give me some details on the trading? I am accumulating samples and small sizes of products I know I won't use but someone would probably love to have and I'd love to trade.

So far I have an Ojon hair repair sample from Sephora, a once-used (can we trade nail items if used once?) purple Sephora nail pen (I'm too uncoordinated to use it well), and some other cool stuff.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 7, 2012)

Could someone please give me some details on the trading? I am accumulating samples and small sizes of products I know I won't use but someone would probably love to have and I'd love to trade.

So far I have an Ojon hair repair sample from Sephora, a once-used (can we trade nail items if used once?) purple Sephora nail pen (I'm too uncoordinated to use it well), and some other cool stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22537/for-sale-items-buy-items-swap-items-buy-sell-trade


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 7, 2012)

First Step: find the Birchbox Open Trade Thread. Then post your questions there. I did that and I've always gotten quick replies. The ladies who trade there are very helpful.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 7, 2012)

still no shipping notice on either account  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no shipping notice on either account  hmmmmmmmm


 I haven't had a shipping notice yet either... oh well it's not like im going on vacay so i don't have to worry about missing it


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 7, 2012)

Last month, I got my shipping notice the day after I got my box! And my account on the website didn't update for several more days after that!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last month, I got my shipping notice the day after I got my box! And my account on the website didn't update for several more days after that!


 Really?? That is crazy. I guess I have been lucky but this tells me that I don't really know until I have the box in my hands.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"
> 
> They used products we've seen in the previous sneak peak as well as some new ones. Possible products for the box?


 Thank you for posting screenshots so I didn't have to sit through the videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uploaded 3 new videos under the title "Birchbox July 2012: Birchbox + Glamour"
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for these screenshots!  I'm excited from the screenshots posted.  =)

And for those with SS subs, do you think it's worth the $15?  I'm thinking of cancelling one of my BB subs and picking that up.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for these screenshots!  I'm excited from the screenshots posted.  =)
> 
> And for those with SS subs, do you think it's worth the $15?  I'm thinking of cancelling one of my BB subs and picking that up.


 It's absolutely worth the $15. This months box, for instance was worth about $65! Great products I've discovered through the service. Check out my blog - I've had every box from the first - if you click on the "Sample Society" tag in the bottom right of the page, it'll show you just those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's absolutely worth the $15. This months box, for instance was worth about $65! Great products I've discovered through the service. Check out my blog - I've had every box from the first - if you click on the "Sample Society" tag in the bottom right of the page, it'll show you just those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for these screenshots!  I'm excited from the screenshots posted.  =)
> 
> And for those with SS subs, do you think it's worth the $15?  I'm thinking of cancelling one of my BB subs and picking that up.


 


> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's absolutely worth the $15. This months box, for instance was worth about $65! Great products I've discovered through the service. Check out my blog - I've had every box from the first - if you click on the "Sample Society" tag in the bottom right of the page, it'll show you just those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 you may want to note that there is some overlap of products, though.  this month's SS had jouer moisturizing tint, which is a product i got in my BB a few months ago.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, this is a good point. However, I have seen NO overlap between my boxes yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's absolutely worth the $15. This months box, for instance was worth about $65! Great products I've discovered through the service. Check out my blog - I've had every box from the first - if you click on the "Sample Society" tag in the bottom right of the page, it'll show you just those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just took a peak, the samples are really big! but it seems like a lot of the items are the same ones I've seen in BB and MG.  I'll have to check it out and see.  Do you get the $15 off $50 every month?


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took a peak, the samples are really big! but it seems like a lot of the items are the same ones I've seen in BB and MG.  I'll have to check it out and see.  Do you get the $15 off $50 every month?


 Yup, you get the $15 off $50 every month, and it's good towards any BRAND (not just product) in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 7, 2012)

Waiting for my shipping notice



lol


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, you get the $15 off $50 every month, and it's good towards any BRAND (not just product) in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Are you referring to the SS code? I tried doing it without ANY of the products in the box and it wouldn't let me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am i doing something wrong? It said I had to...


----------



## Wida (Jul 7, 2012)

It'd good towards any product of the brand that was in the box. For example, you dont have to order the Jouer moisture tint, but you can order any product from Jouer that they have on their website. I hope that helps.


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice for 1 of my 2 boxes yesterday! I'm in Texas


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It'd good towards any product of the brand that was in the box. For example, you dont have to order the Jouer moisture tint, but you can order any product from Jouer that they have on their website. I hope that helps.


 oooh gotcha!! Thank you. That makes it much better.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you referring to the SS code? I tried doing it without ANY of the products in the box and it wouldn't let me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am i doing something wrong? It said I had to...


 Yes it's any brand in the box - not just any product in the box. Just the brands that are represented that month.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

The $15 off $50 Sample Society is good ONLY on purchasing products from any of the brands listed that month. For example, BBSOCIETYJUN is only good if you have at least one item (any item) from Alterna, Caudalie, Oscar de la Renta, Jane Iredale or Murad. So say I wanted to use that $15 off $50 but there really wasn't anything I wanted from those products I would pick something like the Jane Iredale blotting paper refills for $4.50 then had another $45.50 in items to buy to use that $15 off. This is why I dropped SS because $15 a month in products that I get in Birchbox isn't worth it to me when the "rewards" of Sample Society require me to spend $35 a month on products ($50 - $15 = $35). At least with Birchbox I'm spending only $10 a month and earning between 40 to 60 points per month which after every 100 points I can redeem for $10 and stack that to earn free products without paying a dime out of pocket.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm always losing earbuds...so excited for the neon ones. I also LOVE larabars. What are you guy's feelings about the constant amount of partnerships each month? I think its a good idea but the quality of the boxes is obviously a huge factor.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today. This is my fourth box and I think this is the earliest I have gotten it. Last months was maybe a day or two after this. Will take forever to get to me in Oregon, but I am sure I will waste plenty of time speculating on what I am getting before my box gets here. Finally getting some friends to use my referrals too, can't wait for those points!! And Zadidoll is right, BB has the best point system of any sub I have researched which makes a huge difference in value to me and I am sure a lot of other people. I didn't understand the points at first for my first BB so I didn't review my products and I got the Befine that was expired and didn't claim my 100 points for that either, so I am anxious to get more points. The point system is a big part of what is making a lot of my friends want to subscribe.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2012)

woo hoo! got my shipping weight: 0.6710.  Does anyone have this weight?


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 8, 2012)

No weight on mine yet. Does anyone know if you get points for purchasing gift subs for people at all? I just bought one as a birthday gift for my sister and didn't see any info.


----------



## kahless (Jul 8, 2012)

My shipping weight is 0.5480 and the tracking says it's supposed to arrive on the 12th!


----------



## PDubA (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always losing earbuds...so excited for the neon ones. I also LOVE larabars. What are you guy's feelings about the constant amount of partnerships each month? I think its a good idea but the quality of the boxes is obviously a huge factor.


 This is only my 3rd box (1st was Gossip Girl, then June, then this Glamour box).  I personally liked last months box much better than the Gossip Girl one.  HOWEVER I have high hopes for this box considering the preview.  

I am in Texas and still haven't gotten my shipping notice!  UGH!


----------



## kiwichibi (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No weight on mine yet. Does anyone know if you get points for purchasing gift subs for people at all? I just bought one as a birthday gift for my sister and didn't see any info.


 I got points for a gift sub to a friend =)


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 8, 2012)

I received shipping notices on both my boxes within a minute of each other, so I'm wondering if I will get 2 of the same boxes.   The weights are different though - 0.5450 and 0.5730.  Does anyone one if my 2 box weights different enough so that I can be fairly sure that they are 2 different boxes?  I just want to know what to expect if my boxes arrive before the 10th when they show up on the website.  My delivery dates are the 12th, but they are in my state now, so I'm quessing Monday.


----------



## tulipity (Jul 8, 2012)

Meeeee! I will prob buy a few as well. My kids use head phones, and I use them by the pool a lot (don't worry, slathered in sunscreen) and its hard to keep them from turning into jumbled messes. A long time ago, I had a pair that went back in its case jack first and you wound the the rest of it back into the little case. Best headphones ever bc of that case. But I lost them. Prob let one of the kids use them. And I'm prob waaaay past most of the discussion and 4 convos behind everyone else, but the needing to know what's in my box has really lessened for meately for the same reason others have mentioned - being disappointed if I don't get all the most awesome products in one box. I had receieved 6 boxes before I was enlightened of Zadi's Jedi ways to get info abt all sub boxes. Lol. It was fun, and I'm sure I'll peek from time to time (I'm reading this thread, arent I?) but I'm skimming bc the surprise was always the fun part. Then the trading!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jul 8, 2012)

> I received shipping notices on both my boxes within a minute of each other, so I'm wondering if I will get 2 of the same boxes.Â Â  The weights are different though - 0.5450 and 0.5730.Â  Does anyone one ifÂ my 2 box weights different enough so that I can be fairly sure that they are 2 different boxes?Â  I just want to know what to expect if my boxes arrive before the 10th when they show up on the website.Â  My delivery dates are the 12th, but they are in my state now, so I'm quessing Monday.


 Last month I had a box with a weight of .43 and one was .47 and they ended up being exactly the same. I also got my shipping notices within an hour or two of each other. I have noticed that the shipping weights of the same box can vary more than you'd think.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I had a box with a weight of .43 and one was .47 and they ended up being exactly the same. I also got my shipping notices within an hour or two of each other. I have noticed that the shipping weights of the same box can vary more than you'd think.


 Thats what I was wondering.  I'm guessing since they shipped at the same time, they are most likely the same box, regardless of difference in the weights.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2012)

No shipping notices for me yet.  I have multiple subs, plus there's my aunt's stuff, and we're currently 0 for 6 between the two of us.  Since they switched to UPS MI, I've been getting my notices in the first wave (and usually at least one before my aunt gets anything), but that's not the case this time around, so I'm getting antsy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received shipping notices on both my boxes within a minute of each other, so I'm wondering if I will get 2 of the same boxes.   The weights are different though - 0.5450 and 0.5730.  Does anyone one if my 2 box weights different enough so that I can be fairly sure that they are 2 different boxes?  I just want to know what to expect if my boxes arrive before the 10th when they show up on the website.  My delivery dates are the 12th, but they are in my state now, so I'm quessing Monday.


 They're likely different. While the boxes ship in waves, they do ship multiple boxes at a time...otherwise it'd take them all month to ship them all. There are 31 or so box variations this month? So they'll be shipping quite a few different boxes each day.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo hoo! got my shipping weight: 0.6710.  Does anyone have this weight?


 Wow, that's a nice hefty one!  I always get excited if I have a heavy box.  This is one of the heavier ones I've seen.  Let us know what you get, please?  I'm excited for you, ha ha.  Come on first round of boxes, I wanna see some pics!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 8, 2012)

> No shipping notices for me yet. Â I have multiple subs, plus there's my aunt's stuff, and we're currently 0 for 6 between the two of us. Â Since they switched to UPS MI, I've been getting my notices in the first wave (and usually at least one before my aunt gets ), but that's not the case this time around, so I'm getting antsy!


 Yea I'm 0 for 2 and getting antsy also. I've also always got mine in the first wave and had a duplicate twice so I was hoping to get one shipping notice earlier and the other later! Hoping to get one soon!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a weight of 5895. Scheduled for arrival on the 10th.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I'm 0 for 2 and getting antsy also. I've also always got mine in the first wave and had a duplicate twice so I was hoping to get one shipping notice earlier and the other later! Hoping to get one soon!


 Same here, in my mind I was like "Well there is no way I can get two of the same if one ships first then the other one at the very end" now all I am thinking is "Oh no two of the same "


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jul 8, 2012)

> They're likely different. While the boxes ship in waves, they do ship multiple boxes at a time...otherwise it'd take them all month to ship them all. There are 31 or so box variations this month? So they'll be shipping quite a few different boxes each day.


 I don't know, I thought the same thing last month and ended up with the exact same boxes. And my profiles are very different, I made them polar opposites. I thought that out of so many box variations there was no way I'd get the same boxes. My weights were different enough that I was hoping even just one item was different, haha!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 8, 2012)

No ship notice yet for me but I'm so excited to see what you ladies whose boxes have already shipped will be getting!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 2 accounts and haven't gotten a notice yet either. On my first and original account I usually don't get it until the night of the 10th but lately I have been getting them in the first wave. I guess that it's changing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do we have even a list of the boxes yet?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 accounts and haven't gotten a notice yet either. On my first and original account I usually don't get it until the night of the 10th but lately I have been getting them in the first wave. I guess that it's changing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do we have even a list of the boxes yet?


 Thats what ive been wondering... im dying to see our options!!!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

FOUND A SNEAK PEAK OF SOMEONE WHO GOT THEIR BOX!!

http://www.product-girl.com/archives/birchbox-july-2012/


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

on a side note....i really want to try some bb cream and i hope i get some in my box!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FOUND A SNEAK PEAK OF SOMEONE WHO GOT THEIR BOX!!
> 
> http://www.product-girl.com/archives/birchbox-july-2012/


  So very excited! I can't wait to see our options AND to see when the new products in the store update.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 8, 2012)

STILL havent gotten a shipping conformation!

I know still 2 days till i get a little piffed... I hope im not the only one who is this antsy


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 8, 2012)

> STILL havent gotten a shipping conformation! I know still 2 days till i get a little piffed... I hope im not the only one who is this antsy Â Â


I am too! We are together on that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what ive been wondering... im dying to see our options!!!


 Nope the box pictures haven't been posted yet! I'm guessing they will be up on the 10th if not tomorrow.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

Add me to the list of those without a shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Add me to the list of those without a shipping confirmation yet.


Me too. It seems I am one of the last batch, but I get mine super early... Maybe it's because I am on the east coast?


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. It seems I am one of the last batch, but I get mine super early... Maybe it's because I am on the east coast?


 I still haven't gotten mine either.  I got mine on the 9th last month, so I suppose I'm on track, but I'm so impatient when it comes to these sort of things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm leaving for a week on Saturday, so I hope I get it before then!  I live in the midwest, and it only took a few days to get here last time, so I'm crossing my fingers for good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tevans (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notification and my weight is .566


----------



## Dots (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my shipping notification and my weight is .566


 Yay!!

Still waiting on mine!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a nice hefty one!  I always get excited if I have a heavy box.  This is one of the heavier ones I've seen.  Let us know what you get, please?  I'm excited for you, ha ha.  Come on first round of boxes, I wanna see some pics!


 Sure.  I'll definitely take pix of the box.  i think that this is the heaviest box that i've ever seen since i became a member in january


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. It seems I am one of the last batch, but I get mine super early... Maybe it's because I am on the east coast?


 i'm in NYC and i got a shipping notification last week


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 8, 2012)

meh I'm in CT and didn't get any notification yet /: BOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iashleycouture (Jul 8, 2012)

No conformation yet for me here in Chicago.


----------



## lauravee (Jul 8, 2012)

How does everyone get their weight? I have a shipping notification and a tracking number, but the tracking number says the package can't be tracked yet...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Still waiting on shipping notification, it's still early though so I'll be patient, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine is .5890! I'm itching to see what's in here!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> meh I'm in CT and didn't get any notification yet /: BOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! So far i've been getting my notifications pretty late so im used to it


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

It seems I always get my shipping notice late so I'm not freaking out yet. I usually get my box in the middle of the pack.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does everyone get their weight? I have a shipping notification and a tracking number, but the tracking number says the package can't be tracked yet...


 Once your package can be tracked, a weight should be available.  I think it should pop up within 24 hours.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once your package can be tracked, a weight should be available.  I think it should pop up within 24 hours.


I've actually waited 4+ days for tracking to update, especially when I get the notification over the weekend.  So, don't panic if it doesn't update quickly!!  I got my email yesterday, so I'm expecting tracking to be available on like Wednesday or Thursday




.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving for a week on Saturday, so I hope I get it before then!  I live in the midwest, and it only took a few days to get here last time, so I'm crossing my fingers for good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm leaving for two weeks on friday! I will have 2 BB's, and two other boxes waiting for me lol! UGH!


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm leaving for two weeks on friday! I will have 2 BB's, and two other boxes waiting for me lol! UGH!


 Haha wow!  I'll cross my fingers for you that at least one of your BB's shows up a little early!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloom (Jul 8, 2012)

I just looked at Zadidoll's post, and it looks like some of the boxes are being shown with the products that are not new to the store!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at Zadidoll's post, and it looks like some of the boxes are being shown with the products that are not new to the store!


 what post?


----------



## kloom (Jul 8, 2012)

This one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers


----------



## arendish (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what post?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers

It looks like the last boxes have stuff from the June boxes, but I wonder how much I can depend on what's up on those pages so far. It looks like a lot of makeup. And a lot of those tea mints. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, but I hope people are getting theirs tomorrow so I can check it out!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 8, 2012)

BEAUTY BLENDER IS IN A FEW BOXES!!! IM FREAKING OUT!

Sorry for the caps! Im really hoping i get it! Since i went to get one the other day and they were sold out, It would be awesome if the sent them to the people who got the stila bronzers (Hint hint BB)


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

It looks to me like you either get....

the jouer moisturizer or the skinny eyeliner...i already got the moisturizer so here's to hoping for that eyeliner!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

To correct my post, only in one box


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks to me like you either get....
> 
> the jouer moisturizer or the skinny eyeliner...i already got the moisturizer so here's to hoping for that eyeliner!


 I hope so because Ive already gotten the JMT before!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nothing is showing up for me when I click on the links to the boxes.. o well! maybe tomorrow


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder what they're going to do with the boxes with the stainiac; everyone last month already got one, so that would be a lot of repeats!

That is, unless they give those boxes to people who are new this month!

What usually happens if you get a repeat sample? Do they give you points or something?


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

The actual pics don't show up for the box but if you scroll a bit further down you can see the images listed!  Some of them only have two items uploaded so far but some of them have all the samples!

I did notice that the last five or so boxes had staniac in it which I thought was interesting because didn't all of them have them last month?  If so, there are quite a few "welcome box" varieties....some of them that actually look good lol....


----------



## randerso (Jul 9, 2012)

Surprised to see four of the boxes have the stainiac in them. Everyone got in their last box, no? Those four must all be welcome boxes.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surprised to see four of the boxes have the stainiac in them. Everyone got in their last box, no? Those four must all be welcome boxes.


 Looks like we noticed that at the same time!  But, I do have to say, I LOVE your icon hahaha


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks to me like you either get....
> 
> the jouer moisturizer or the skinny eyeliner...i already got the moisturizer so here's to hoping for that eyeliner!


 i have both so i'm wondering what i will get. i'm not too excited about these boxes this month. it looks like a lot of repeats from other months. 





if i get perfume or bronzer it's automatically going up for trade


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

I would hate to get a beauty blender, I don't even wear foundation so it's useless to me! Hopfully if i get it someone will trade me for something like the blinc mascara or eyeko  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw a lot of boxes had the Ada bronzer too.... I hope I don't get that since I got the Stila last month...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers


OMG I neeeed the Jouer, Beauty blender, &amp; Eyeko!!!

*edited highlights


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 9, 2012)

I would love love love a Beauty Blender.  I got the cleanser last month and it's the best cleanser I've ever used

  Were people who were previously sent a beauty blender, given the cleanser in a later box or vice versa?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

Boxes 21 &amp; 19 look amazing to me! Esp. 19! Gloss &amp; mascara! Not to mention those adorable mints!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

I received the clenser and no beauty blender but it works like magic on my makeup brushes!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would hate to get a beauty blender, I don't even wear foundation so it's useless to me! Hopfully if i get it someone will trade me for something like the blinc mascara or eyeko  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i'll trade you the blender for the mascara if i get it


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

Boxes 21 &amp; 28 seem to be the only boxes with 5 items so far. Im thinking these may be the boxes that have already went out?.... I love the looks of box 12, Jouer &amp; Eyeko liner. Im soo crossing my fingers for that box! lol


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes 21 &amp; 28 seem to be the only boxes with 5 items so far. Im thinking these may be the boxes that have already went out?.... I love the looks of box 12, Jouer &amp; Eyeko liner. Im soo crossing my fingers for that box! lol


 Aren't all the boxes also getting the headphones as well?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'll trade you the blender for the mascara if i get it


 It's a deal!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a deal!


 yay! 



 i have tons of mascaras in my room. i'm in need of a new blender so yeah lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aren't all the boxes also getting the headphones as well?


 Im not sure


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 9, 2012)

I got those mints in an Eco emi and in a birchbox and they're terrible. I never heard anyone those months say they like them lol Nothing seems exciting (to me) this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a lot of repeats.


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got those mints in an Eco emi and in a birchbox and they're terrible. I never heard anyone those months say they like them lol
> 
> Nothing seems exciting (to me) this month
> ...


 Methinks the tea company should stick to tea.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually excited about some of the repeats. I've only been signed up since May so I missed out on some of the good earlier things. Also, I had box envy from stuff in previous boxes so I'm hoping now is my chance to try stuff I was interested in, but didn't get!


----------



## samplegal (Jul 9, 2012)

For anyone who wanted to try the Miss Jessie's hair products from previous boxes:

Right now they are offering 3 free samples on their site. They do ask for a credit card number, but don't charge you.

http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples?ext=F


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, so looking at the spoilers I could get box 1-22, 30 or 31 because BB doesn't send out the Same product more than once to a person with the exception being nail color. LOL, not much to go by, but I really really want a couple of the boxes, one in particular #19.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who wanted to try the Miss Jessie's hair products from previous boxes:
> 
> ...


Yay I just order some. Thanks!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually excited about some of the repeats. I've only been signed up since May so I missed out on some of the good earlier things. Also, I had box envy from stuff in previous boxes so I'm hoping now is my chance to try stuff I was interested in, but didn't get!


 Me too! I'm crossing my fingers for blinc mascara!!!

I went through and opened a tab for every box link, then closed the tab if it showed something I've already received for my main account - and so far, I've narrowed it down to 12 boxes with no repeats for me. Eliminated all the ones with the: Jouer lip gloss &amp; enhancer, the luminizing tint, Dr. Jarts, staniac, one of the perfumes, and the hair ties.

Only 2 boxes that have the mascara also have other non-repeats - but when they add the rest of the product pics, I may have to cross those off, too.  

However - I've only had the second account since March, and at this point, the only tabs I could close for that one were the ones with the staniac and the Dr. Jarts.   

So there's still a great chance I might get the mascara in this account!  FINGERS CROSSED! lol

Glad BB is throwing a bone to those of us who enjoy the hunt of what we might get, too! Thanks, BB!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping for the stila! havent seen it in any boxes yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hopefully the set will be in the store so i can pick it up with my pts if i dont get it in the box or want a spare. dont really care for the liner or the blender the mascara waiting for the full pics!  kinda excited about the mints. I REALLY do not want another bar in my box so i will be happy to take the mints no matter if they are disgusting. the hair stuff is nice but i really hope that i dont get any unless its kerestase.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually very excited. I had posted many pages before that it'd be awesome if BB took the best items from previous months and featured them! There are so many boxes I'd be happy to receive!! Happy dance!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 9, 2012)

If you try those links now, there's more stuff, like I see 3 items for box 1 and 5 items for box 2, etc.  WOOT!!!  I love spoilers


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeez  feel for anyone getting #31... Unless there is something totally amazing they are hiding from it...


----------



## tulippop (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jeez  feel for anyone getting #31... Unless there is something totally amazing they are hiding from it...


I think they're slowly updating it because when I first clicked on these links they only had 1 or 2 items and 10 min later they had 3-6.  and yeah that one does look kinda bad lol


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 9, 2012)

ugh, I normally don't like to complain  because I signed up for Birchbox knowing that they include lifestyle items in their boxes but

there are boxes that are getting both Larabars and earbuds and since they are labeling the earbuds as a lifestyle extra than it looks like the larabar is taking the place of a beauty sample. I don't mind one lifestyle item in my box, but two is pushing it especially since I've already tried larabars and think they are one of most disgusting things I've ever tasted. 
Sorry, just had to put that thought out there.

Hope everyone enjoys their box this month!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have not received a shipping notice for either account.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not received a shipping notice for either account.


Same for both of mine and my mother's too. =/


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't usually have "favorite" boxes, but this month I'm loving Box 14! I would be over the moon if I got that one!

I haven't received a shipping notice on mine, either, but I never got a shipping notice last month at all. When I do get a shipping notice, it's usually off by two or more days anyway.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers/0_100 - note it's still locked until I have all the info and post all the necessary info.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers/0_100 - note it's still locked until I have all the info and post all the necessary info.


Holy mackerel!  You are one speedy updater!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

A year of doing the sneak peeks and you learn little tricks. LOL


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would hate to get a beauty blender, I don't even wear foundation so it's useless to me! Hopfully if i get it someone will trade me for something like the blinc mascara or eyeko  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bet you could totally make this trade... I think there are plenty of people who want the blender!


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 9, 2012)

So many repeats!  That narrows down a lot of boxes for me since I've already had the Jouer LMT, supergoop, and beauty blender.  I don't have time to go through and see which ones that leaves for me, but I'm excited!! Hopefully I will get an eyeko liner (what I really want to try) or at least a Stila gloss that I can trade for one!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 9, 2012)

Boxes 1, 8, 16, 17, and 31 are the ONLY boxes that don't have any repeats for me, and that's not even counting the polish, which I know Birchbox doesn't count as a repeat for whatever weird reason.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 9, 2012)

I've already had several of the products that are showing in most boxes, so that'll limit me to maybe three or four, but I'm not excited about ANY of them.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boxes 1, 8, 16, 17, and 31 are the ONLY boxes that don't have any repeats for me, and that's not even counting the polish, which I know Birchbox doesn't count as a repeat for whatever weird reason.


 The reason they don't count it as a repeat is that it's from a different color collection.  You can review it again and get points again.  Since formulations from the same brand of polish can vary a LOT I'm glad that they don't exclude the brand entirely if you've had it.  That's just me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

Based on the no repeats rule, and on the photos that are up now, the only boxes I could possibly get are:

3, 5, 10, 23, 24, 31, and 30(maybe - this photo isn't working and the products for it aren't all listed)

I would actually be happy with any of those boxes - I'm especially hoping for one with the hair serum and a BB cream. Bonus if it has a perfume too.

*Boxes 3, 10, and 23 are the ones I'm hoping most for.*


----------



## zorabell (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The actual pics don't show up for the box but if you scroll a bit further down you can see the images listed!  Some of them only have two items uploaded so far but some of them have all the samples!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a welcome box last month and the stainiac  was in my box, so hopefully they don't send out those boxes to me. Don't get me wrong I would love an extra but I would like variety


The stainiac was in all boxes last month. It was their big June to do. I don't think there was a real true Welcome Box the last couple of months.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

I LOVE the tea forte minteas!!!!


----------



## Kirari (Jul 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notification here.  I'm starting to get antsy... I want it now! (The box, not the notice, lol).

I wonder if the Stainiac counts as a duplicate, or if the boxes containing those are for new people, too.  I hate Stainiac, so I'm expecting to get one if they're not, lol. 

I've noticed that I've not gotten the biggest majority of the items here, so I can't narrow down my box that way.  On the other hand, it means that the chance of me getting a repeated item is really quite low.  My only potential dupes have been

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection, Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (though if I got as lucky this time as I did last time, i wouldn't mind another sample of this), theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac, Twistband Hair Tie.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 9, 2012)

My weight is .5050... Anyone else have the same?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

Still no shipment confirmation for me either. I've never gotten an early box though. Mine usually goes out with one of the middle waves. I'm actually excited about the boxes this month but I've only been subbed since April so there's not much in these boxes that I've already gotten (except the Staniac). I got a Lunabar last month so I hope I don't get the Lara bar this month. I've got my eye on a few of the boxes but I don't want to get my hopes up, LOL!


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 9, 2012)

My box on my second account shipped on Saturday!  Weight .5020.  Haven't gotten a confirmation for my first sub yet, so I'm hoping that means 2 different boxes!

I don't know, nothing on Zadi's lists is really pumping me up just yet.  I'd really like to get the dirt salt scrub  but other than that nothing is jumping out at me.  I actually really hope I don't get the Stila lip gloss , I picked some up a few months ago and wasn't a huge fan.  Hopefully once pictures are posted I'll get more excited!


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who wanted to try the Miss Jessie's hair products from previous boxes:
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! I never get hair samples.

I am not excited about a single one of the boxes this month. I think it's time to say goodbye.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

pics are showing!


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

The box images are showing up for me.


----------



## Val Erler (Jul 9, 2012)

praying for box 2!!  i need a beauty blender and it has the stila gloss!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

wohoo! now that the pics are up i'm betting they all have 6 items... i notice #18 only had 4 listed but there are 6 when you see the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, I normally don't like to complain  because I signed up for Birchbox knowing that they include lifestyle items in their boxes but
> 
> ...


 Last month I got 2 lifestyle extras, plus 5 samples, so 2 lifestyle products is a definite possibility.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

I am pondering the big envelope in box 13 and a few others????


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> Boxes 21 &amp; 28 seem to be the only boxes with 5 items so far. Im thinking these may be the boxes that have already went out?....


 I'm confused-I thought the boxes went out according to number. I was in the the first wave last month and I got one that was low numbered. Still no shipping notice for either box, but there's only one I would really hate and that's the one with the Tili bag. Since I got that last month I think I'm safe. Hoping I don't get the Blinc (hate) or the Stila Balm. (already have it)


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm confused-I thought the boxes went out according to number. I was in the the first wave last month and I got one that was low numbered. Still no shipping notice for either box, but there's only one I would really hate and that's the one with the Tili bag. Since I got that last month I think I'm safe. Hoping I don't get the Blinc (hate) or the Stila Balm. (already have it)


If you get the blinc I will be happy to swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope like hell I don't get box 21. I it would be the worst for me.

Birchbox July 2012: Box 21


amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

None of my 3 bxes have received shipping notices..




 On the other hand, I am not too excited for any of the boxes, but at the same time wont be disappointed with them. Its like whatever this month, I am sure whatever I get I will be fine with.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

You got it!


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 9, 2012)

The "no dupes" rule knocks out about 12 of the boxes for me (even though I can only confirm 5 items that I have received before, although some of the perfume samples i'm unsure of since I dont use them and can't remember the names...)


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope like hell I don't get box 21. I it would be the worst for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 9, 2012)

Btw, does anyone have a coupon code for extra points (or anything else) if I upgrade to an annual sub? I finally have a chance to do it now but can't find a code... If I email them do you think they'd send me one?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

My box weight is heavy (.6710) and by elimination I would probably get boxes 31, 21, 15, 13, 6 or 1.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think most of the boxes look awesome! 



  But I guess I probably won't be getting boxes 25-29 because I already got the stainiac last month.  But I wouldn't mind getting another one, because I LOVED it and am almost out, and then I will have to order some!  Lol.  I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet...hopefully today!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That salt scrub is the bomb though! If you've never tried it, you will find it ahhhhmazing!


I would like to try that but the sample last time was so tiny!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 9, 2012)

No Shipping notice yet...I know it's very early tho.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually pretty pleased with my box this month! (For once it's actually showing up in my account, a few days prior to the estimated delivery date.) I could do without a certain lifestyle product which I understand tastes pretty foul, but in this world we can not always count on unicorns that pee champagne.

I think when you get your shipping notification there is a reference number appearing below the tracking number. I think the first two digits are the box you'll get. Sure enough it correspended to Zadi's chart and going to my account confirmed it, unless it was one devil of a coincidence.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> I hope like hell I don't get box 21. I it would be the worst for me.
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> ...


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice!! yay! No weight or date yet, but I think this means I'll get it before I go on vacation!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 9, 2012)

The purple thing in the background of Box 18 sure looks a lot like the Stila 'In the Moment' Eye Shadow Palette.  That would be sweet. 



  The coloring looks kind of different in the pic on Birchbox though...maybe it's a sample card?  But the full size would be amazing!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 9, 2012)

I really want the Lavender Pumpkin perfume from one of my boxes. I love anything pumpkin.

I still haven't gotten a shipment notification on either of my accounts.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 9, 2012)

If I get the Jouer Lumnizing Moisture Tint. Im going to scream. I got it in my first BB and my June SS box. I dont lilke. Dont care for it and I dont want a repeat product.


----------



## bloo (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my shipping notification. Any ideas what numbers have not been shipped out yet?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would like to try that but the sample last time was so tiny!


 I bought a full size Dirt scrub from Sneakpeeq and loved it! I don't know how big the BB one was.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> I just got my shipping notice!! yay! No weight or date yet, but I think this means I'll get it before I go on vacation!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!! Box and avatar twins! And so far, no notice for the second box.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers


 i am just hoping to get a box with the stinkin eyeliner in it , since i have been wanting it for a couple boxes now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have a great bb cream so i don't really care about that - but i really want to sniff the oscar perfume!.. and i always want nail polish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i really need a new mascara though - do ya spose the blinc one is a deluxe or full size?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> If I get the Jouer Lumnizing Moisture Tint. Im going to scream. I got it in my first BB and my June SS box. I dont lilke. Dont care for it and I dont want a repeat product.


 If you do, just tell them and they'll send you something else.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

okay looks like i was wrong! box 1 and 31 only have 5 items, but it kind of looks like they have full(ish) sized lipsticks -maybe that's why. and the boxes that have the amika products have 7 items so i'm betting those are really small foil packs like the keratasse shampoo and conditioner were.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

Hurray!!!! Shipping Notice!!!!


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you're right box 18 looks like it says "In the Moment" under the Stila logo??? Sorry if this double posted... still figuring this out


----------



## Wida (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually excited by the looks of this months boxes.  There were several that looked good to me and not one that I really don't want (and I usually get that box, lol).  If the no repeats rule is true, then it knocks about half of the boxes out for me and the remaining boxes look great!  I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet and I can't wait to find out which box I'm really going to get.


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple thing in the background of Box 18 sure looks a lot like the Stila 'In the Moment' Eye Shadow Palette.  That would be sweet.
> 
> ...


 I think you're right! If you super enlarge the photo... it looks like it says "in the moment" under the Stila logo!!!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 9, 2012)

really hoping for box 2!


----------



## Kirari (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. 







> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually pretty pleased with my box this month! (For once it's actually showing up in my account, a few days prior to the estimated delivery date.) I could do without a certain lifestyle product which I understand tastes pretty foul, but in this world we can not always count on unicorns that pee champagne.
> 
> I think when you get your shipping notification there is a reference number appearing below the tracking number. I think the first two digits are the box you'll get. Sure enough it correspended to Zadi's chart and going to my account confirmed it, unless it was one devil of a coincidence.


 There's not one in the email itself, but if you look at the link, it shows a long string of digits before the tracking number.  For those who's tracking information isn't loaded yet, I think this may be the same number.  If so, I'm getting box number 20.  It very well could be a coincidence, but it might not be.  It'd be awesome if it isn't.

And yes, another month that I've sworn I would totally let myself be surprised.  Why do I allow myself to have no self control?


----------



## jlvb (Jul 9, 2012)

First box has a weight of .4940, and my second box just got shipped today, no weight though. 

Also, to whoever said I should just get my aunt a gift sub, and put it on her cc.  Thank you!  That's what we did, and her first box ships tomorrow!  She's so excited!


----------



## bloo (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad to see that the earbuds are in most boxes. One of them without has a twistband hair tie, which I previously got in a box before I canceled and resubscribed. So I hope that won't be the one. I really want those earbuds for some reason lol


----------



## Pellen (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually pretty pleased with my box this month! (For once it's actually showing up in my account, a few days prior to the estimated delivery date.) I could do without a certain lifestyle product which I understand tastes pretty foul, but in this world we can not always count on unicorns that pee champagne.
> 
> I think when you get your shipping notification there is a reference number appearing below the tracking number. I think the first two digits are the box you'll get. Sure enough it correspended to Zadi's chart and going to my account confirmed it, unless it was one devil of a coincidence.


Where are you seeing the reference #?? I got my notification email but didn't see one.


----------



## redfox (Jul 9, 2012)

Where is the box list? I'm not sure what page it's on and just spent a while looking. Lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notices for both my accounts at the same time. Looks like I'll be getting duplicate boxes. This is the second time I've had this happen out of the three months I've had my second account. Bummer.

I hope I get Box 5 but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

YAY! Got my shipping notice but no info yet (Does it even matter?!?!?! As long as it shipped!)





Okay so i notice that if your looking at the pictures on the boxes pages it shows more items, someone else probably noticed that but i just thought i would share


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

I am still waiting on notices for my 2 accounts, so I'm jelly of all you girls who have them lol! Odd, this is the first time neither of my boxes shipped in the first wave......


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $15 off $50 Sample Society is good ONLY on purchasing products from any of the brands listed that month. For example, BBSOCIETYJUN is only good if you have at least one item (any item) from Alterna, Caudalie, Oscar de la Renta, Jane Iredale or Murad. So say I wanted to use that $15 off $50 but there really wasn't anything I wanted from those products I would pick something like the Jane Iredale blotting paper refills for $4.50 then had another $45.50 in items to buy to use that $15 off. This is why I dropped SS because $15 a month in products that I get in Birchbox isn't worth it to me when the "rewards" of Sample Society require me to spend $35 a month on products ($50 - $15 = $35). At least with Birchbox I'm spending only $10 a month and earning between 40 to 60 points per month which after every 100 points I can redeem for $10 and stack that to earn free products without paying a dime out of pocket.


 

Exactly! This is why I dropped Sample Society also. I can find promo codes that give better deals without having to join anything.

The perks of SS is great customer service &amp; true deluxe samples but I didn't like the coupon perk, repeated products that other sample subscriptions already had and generally I felt the items just were not my cup of tea. I basically traded all the items in my boxes.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers


 
Ummm does box #1 really only have 3 items? That would stink! Ok wait just check it on the BB site, it's actually 4 products.

Also how is this a glamour related box. I think I have seen most if not all these products in the boxes before?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who wanted to try the Miss Jessie's hair products from previous boxes:
> 
> ...


awesome, thank you! experimenting with every product on the planet for my daughter's hair gets spendy. haha. woohoo for samples! we really wanted to try the baby buttercream and the creme conditioner so , score!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im up for box 2 (i really want that beauty blender), 12, 19(lip gloss! and mascara!), I also wouldnt mind one with a nice lipstick! I spotted it in two boxes, as long as its not a grandma kinda color!

What is that big stila in boxes 13,14,18? Hahah ill take that if its a palette. And also whats up with box 28? Its not glamour?

(sorry if anyone recognized these before! I havent gone through the pages i missed)


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm does box #1 really only have 3 items? That would stink!


 it has 5. if you click on the link the full box pictures are showing up now. it seems like box 1 is a stinker though, i've seen some boxes that have 7 items this month, like box 18 looks pretty hefty.


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is the box list? I'm not sure what page it's on and just spent a while looking. Lol.


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers

I just got my ship notice. If it really corresponds to the string of numbers in the link before the tracking number, that would be box 20 for me... which would be TWO repeat items. So I don't think that is the number to look at. I don't have an actual reference number listed yet, though. So no idea if that one corresponds.

I'd better not get 2 repeat items, anyway. lol


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im up for box 2 (i really want that beauty blender), 12, 19(lip gloss! and mascara!), I also wouldnt mind one with a nice lipstick! I spotted it in two boxes, as long as its not a grandma kinda color!
> 
> ...


 I think it's the "In the Moment" pallette!  It's coloring looks weird, but I think it may be it!  And I finally got my confirmation...waiting for tracking to update.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it has 5. if you click on the link the full box pictures are showing up now. it seems like box 1 is a stinker though, i've seen some boxes that have 7 items this month, like box 18 looks pretty hefty.


 
Oh yeah, now I see the lipstick in the photo too.


----------



## redfox (Jul 9, 2012)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers I just got my ship notice. If it really corresponds to the string of numbers in the link before the tracking number, that would be box 20 for me... which would be TWO repeat items. So I don't think that is the number to look at. I don't have an actual reference number listed yet, though. So no idea if that one corresponds. I'd better not get 2 repeat items, anyway. lol


 Thanks!!


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im up for box 2 (i really want that beauty blender), 12, 19(lip gloss! and mascara!), I also wouldnt mind one with a nice lipstick! I spotted it in two boxes, as long as its not a grandma kinda color!
> 
> ...


 28 is a welcome box. : )


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im up for box 2 (i really want that beauty blender), 12, 19(lip gloss! and mascara!), I also wouldnt mind one with a nice lipstick! I spotted it in two boxes, as long as its not a grandma kinda color!
> 
> ...


 That's what I was wondering. It kind of looks like a card with eyeshadow on it? That's what I got in March. Although I found it to be underwhelming.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 28 is a welcome box. : )


 Okay good! Woah! I was like i think i used all my luck last month with that bronzer! Ill get that one


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I was wondering. It kind of looks like a card with eyeshadow on it? That's what I got in March. Although I found it to be underwhelming.


  Even if it is a card, that palette has a bunch of shadows!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers
> 
> ...


 Mine would be 20 as well, so I'm not sure how accurate that is... they might all say 20. Hmm.


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you seeing these? I looked on the thread and there are no pictures. I followed the link and no Stila. What am I doing wrong? TIA!
> You have to follow the link to the spoiler page, then click on the link to box 13, 14, or 18. Then you will see the box picture with a Stila card in the back. That is what these ladies are talking about. : )


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Still haven't received my shipping notices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'll be getting a welcome box for my second sub because it just started. 

I got the Color Club in Clambake Coral from the summer pastels collection two boxes ago, so would that count as a repeat?


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you seeing these? I looked on the thread and there are no pictures. I followed the link and no Stila. What am I doing wrong? TIA!
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't received my shipping notices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


  I haven't received mine either. But, it's not even the 10th yet so I'm not woried.





Hmm... I don't know if they'd send nail polish from the same collection twice. I know they'll send the same brand of nail polish twice (or more). My guess would be that they would send from the same collection as long as it isn't the same color.


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried using the feedback method yet? 

I wouldn't mind a lot of these boxes actually. I got the JLT in my SS box, but it was the wrong color so I wouldn't mind another chance to try that. 

Box #2 shows a Stila lip gloss in the whole box picture but not underneath, I wonder if that means they're only getting one, while box #23 that actually lists the trio is getting three of them.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

ok after looking at all the pics (see links on zadi's unfinished july spoiler box page) i am pretty jazzed. they all look pretty good. i still really want that eyeliner though so if anyone is not a fan or has enough already, let's set up a pre-trade lol.


yes i am nagging.

and.

*give me your perfumes if you hate perfumes.*
 

&lt;3

also - i haven't had my bb acct long enough for much in the way of repeats. the stainiac and i think one other thing are it for me. i have already tried the jouer though directly from the company and i don't need another tube of stuff. i spose i wouldn't mind the boscia bb cream so much since it is said to be really dark (like for medium and up skintones) and my current one is a bit too pale - i could mix em !/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, now I see the lipstick in the photo too.


which lipstick is it ?  anyone ?  it looks similar to makeup forever's tube but not like any i see in the bb store.


----------



## missionista (Jul 9, 2012)

Box 13 would be my dream box, but I think most of them look pretty good. They all have at least one thing I'd use.

ETA: Still no tracking number.  Hmmmm.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

There's ALOT of boxes I'd be happy with, but this is going to be my 4th box on my main account....so I'm not too worried about repeats lol...I'm liking too many boxes...4,5,8,11,12,15,17,19,21,23,25,29! That's alot of boxes, let's hope I get one of those.. getting antsy!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which lipstick is it ?  anyone ?  it looks similar to makeup forever's tube but not like any i see in the bb store.


 I think the lipstick is Laura Geller


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried using the feedback method yet?
> 
> ...


  Box #23 does show only 1 Stila in the box picture. Box #2 probably just isn't updated as far as the products being listed underneath.

If you don't get the Jouer LMT in your box you should email Jouer and tell them you got sample that wasn't the right color. They will _probably _send you a few different packets of colors to try.

Feedback method is not currently working for me.


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the lipstick is Laura Geller
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes i am nagging.
> 
> ...


 Lol, I love perfume samples and feel the same way!!! I'm really excited and hope I get a box with Harvey Prince anything, because I've been dying to try their stuff!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 9, 2012)

They've added stuff from Glamour into the store. If you search the products by type, skincare, makeup etc, they have the Glamour logo under.

Doing the feedback method, I have at least one product that's shown up so far.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've added stuff from Glamour into the store. If you search the products by type, skincare, makeup etc, they have the Glamour logo under.
> 
> Doing the feedback method, I have at least one product that's shown up so far.


 Lordy, let me go stalk BB now lol..Thanks!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 9, 2012)

> They've added stuff from Glamour into the store. If you search the products by type, skincare, makeup etc, they have the Glamour logo under. Doing the feedback method, I have at least one product that's shown up so far.


 Going stalking now! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

Dang beauty pulse survey emails from BB faking me out :/


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Going stalking now! Thanks


yupyup!

also i found something

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/manna-kadar-transfix

i didnt see this in any box yet but eeeeeeeee


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang beauty pulse survey emails from BB faking me out :/


 Lol..I got so excited, thinking those were my notices..but nooooo lol, surveys!!!?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which lipstick is it ?  anyone ?  it looks similar to makeup forever's tube but not like any i see in the bb store.


 I think it said Laura Geller on the tube


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yupyup!
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've added stuff from Glamour into the store. If you search the products by type, skincare, makeup etc, they have the Glamour logo under.
> 
> Doing the feedback method, I have at least one product that's shown up so far.


 I clicked like crazy and nothing is showing up for me! Dang...have to wait til after midnight lol to see what shows up in my box!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 9, 2012)

> yupyup! also i found something
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't see this under new products!!!


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't see this under new products!!!


 it's hidden. You have to go to shop makeup and then click on the new tab under makeup.

they certainly aren't making it easy for us this month!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

does anyone have feedback working for them?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

The BB pages are starting to load really slow now..I'll just stick it out and wait on my other account. There looks to be a lot of options, which is making me optimistic.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 9, 2012)

Tried feedback with no luck. Went through the entire list of new items that are posted for each of the boxes. Boo!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Quick Q ladies..I think I'll be purchasing a 3 month gift sub for a friend, will BB give me 50 points like a referall or total purchase points since I'm buying it outright?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok after looking at all the pics (see links on zadi's unfinished july spoiler box page) i am pretty jazzed. they all look pretty good. i still really want that eyeliner though so if anyone is not a fan or has enough already, let's set up a pre-trade lol.
> 
> ...


 if i ever get a perfume again, i will just send them to you. u and i can trade permanently for my perfumes, lmao


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick Q ladies..I think I'll be purchasing a 3 month gift sub for a friend, will BB give me 50 points like a referall or total purchase points since I'm buying it outright?


  30 points for purchase.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 30 points for purchase.


 Hmm..only thirty? lol, whatever, I'll take it! Besides, my friend can quite lifting from my stash lol and start going gaga over her own stuff.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

just got my shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tracking is not available yet, so i have no idea which box i'm getting. Thinking about not checking this one out until i get it. BB really is the most fun because GB, SS, Julep... everyone gets the same thing.

and honestly i dont think there is a single box that would really bum me out this month- they all look cool!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> if i ever get a perfume again, i will just send them to you. u and i can trade permanently for my perfumes, lmao


deal! i'm a broke wench and have no budget for 'frivolous' things (quoting the guy). stay at home mom = least thankful, low paying job ever. haha. i love being home with my kiddo but it severely limits my spending. this might be my last bb month! if i keep it up somehow i will def be your perfume wastebasket though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

relevant only because we were discussing ordering them on this thread (i think) - i got my melvita samples today


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's hidden. You have to go to shop makeup and then click on the new tab under makeup.
> 
> they certainly aren't making it easy for us this month!



i was just browsing each category and looking for images that say glamour under them. i am the laziest ever.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yupyup!
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'd like that!


yes! i have a ridiculous amount of eyeshadows for some reason and i have been neglecting them all summer so far. give this to me! i will use it BB! &lt;3 lol


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing the reference #?? I got my notification email but didn't see one.


 My bad! You have to click on the tracking number in the email to go to the UPS link. Then you'll see a reference number which includes the letters BB. My first digits were 12 and I first compared them to Zadi's chart then checked my Birchbox account and found I did indeed have box 12.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Feedback method is not working yet because it is still tied to your June box. The items you received in the June box should still have the 'give feedback' option. At least for my account they do.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> deal! i'm a broke wench and have no budget for 'frivolous' things (quoting the guy). stay at home mom = least thankful, low paying job ever. haha. i love being home with my kiddo but it severely limits my spending. this might be my last bb month! if i keep it up somehow i will def be your perfume wastebasket though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 cool. thanks and LOL at "perfume wastebasket"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm on the fence about continuing my sub to BB and i think i want to switch back to myglam since they're stepping their game up


----------



## sofivv18 (Jul 9, 2012)

i hope i dnt get the hella poor llookiing one with the soap and plastic bag!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sofivv18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i dnt get the hella poor llookiing one with the soap and plastic bag!!


 if you don't like either one i'll trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sofivv18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i dnt get the hella poor llookiing one with the soap and plastic bag!!


 LMAO "hella poor looking one".  I actually hope I don't get that one either.  eek!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

I am really hoping for Box 23 or 24, but will be happy no matter what.  Based on Zadi's blog I really only have a chance of getting 8 of those boxes because of what I have already received in the past.  Really excited about this month!  Eep!


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bad! You have to click on the tracking number in the email to go to the UPS link. Then you'll see a reference number which includes the letters BB. My first digits were 12 and I first compared them to Zadi's chart then checked my Birchbox account and found I did indeed have box 12.


 Man, now I wish my UPS link actually had a reference number.  I am so curious about which box I will be getting!  I even tried to find something in the URL code of the UPS link... Basically just says, subscriber that got their box shipped 7/09.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got the confirmation email!!!!!


----------



## Bambam (Jul 9, 2012)

My reference number has "25" after the bb. That would mean I would be getting the stainiac which I received last month so I don't know if that's very likely :/ I actually really like box 25 though so hopefully its true!


----------



## sofivv18 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for Box 23 or 24, but will be happy no matter what.  Based on Zadi's blog I really only have a chance of getting 8 of those boxes because of what I have already received in the past.  Really excited about this month!  Eep!


 where do you go on her blog to find out  which box you will most likely get??


----------



## amidea (Jul 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notice this morning! I'm trying SO hard not to look at the spoilers/box list and to not look at the BB website when it updates with my box... I want to be surprised but it's so hard to resist!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 9, 2012)

No email yet... I'd love to get #5!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

Some of the boxes have 

a stila envelope.... 
I wonder what that means!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sofivv18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where do you go on her blog to find out  which box you will most likely get??


 http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/07/birchbox-july-sneak-peek.html#more

I just narrowed it down based on items I had or hadn't received in past boxes.  If I had received an item previously, I counted that box out of possible boxes I may get.  Hope that helps!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Box #23 does show only 1 Stila in the box picture. Box #2 probably just isn't updated as far as the products being listed underneath.*
> 
> ...


  I was kinda curious about the stila glosses too and this is just my opinion. In the shop, the Stila trio is valued at $12.00 and one full size Stila lip gloss is valued at $22.00 (or $20.00, can't remember) so I'm thinking the trio is of minis and the box with the single gloss is a full size. I hope that makes sense but that's the only way it would make sense to me to have a trio in one box and only one gloss in another.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My reference number has "25" after the bb. That would mean I would be getting the stainiac which I received last month so I don't know if that's very likely :/ I actually really like box 25 though so hopefully its true!


 where do you find the reference #?


----------



## ahkae (Jul 9, 2012)

No shipping here yet. Box 5 looks the best so far to me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2012)

There seem to be a LOT of repeat items....


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> relevant only because we were discussing ordering them on this thread (i think) - i got my melvita samples today
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 9, 2012)

wooooooottttt mine shipped today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of the boxes have
> 
> ...


 I dont think its an envelope, it looks like the actual palette


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

btw, i got my shipping notice on friday and my box weighs .5273 lbs.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont think its an envelope, it looks like the actual palette


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A PALLETE! Oh my god that would be amazing if i got that! &lt;3 stila!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 9, 2012)

I got a shipping notice today for my second account, but none (so far) for my main account. Hopefully it stays that way so I don't get a repeat like last month!

(If I do, though, and anyone else does, I'd be glad to trade entire boxes again!)

Overall, I don't think there are too many boxes I'd hate to have. I'd love to get another beauty blender in my second account. I love the one I got with my main! And if that stila envelope and or palette is really a full-sized, I would DIE. But I don't think it is, though I have nothing to compare with.

Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 9, 2012)

> yep and its a 40.00 palette at that! Seeing as how the $36.00 bronzer was sent last month, its not too much of a stretch to thinkÂ the paletteÂ could be sent out this month. Especially since only 2 or 3 boxes contain the item (according to the pictures)


 I think those purple Stila cards are the sample cards where it has the pull off film and the shadow under it?? Sephora had them as a sample recently..


----------



## lady41 (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe another one of those carded shadow samples?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe another one of those carded shadow samples?


 That does make sense considering i've seen those from sephora a lot. Then i would be dissapointed considering I wouldn't call those deluxe!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a card with shadow samples.  The 2 boxes with that in it would be so unfair for everyone else if it were an actual palette.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 9, 2012)

The lettering on the full palette is metallic, in most pictures I've seen the lettering doesn't look as dark as it does in the BB picture.  Lighting can do weird things though.  As much as I am on the 'stop complaining about everything' side of the fence, I can never talk myself into believing those shadow cards are deluxe.


----------



## Bambam (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where do you find the reference #?


 I found it on the UPS tracking page.....it says Package ID and within that number there's a "bb" with a number after it. Mine was 25. Someone earlier said theirs was correct the last couple times, but I doubt that I would get the stainiac twice in a row.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure it's a card with shadow samples.  The 2 boxes with that in it would be so unfair for everyone else if it were an actual palette.


 It's par for the course really, last month's bronzer was only 4 dollars less.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> yep and its a 40.00 palette at that! Seeing as how the $36.00 bronzer was sent last month, its not too much of a stretch to think the palette could be sent out this month. Especially since only 2 or 3 boxes contain the item (according to the pictures)
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lettering on the full palette is metallic, in most pictures I've seen the lettering doesn't look as dark as it does in the BB picture.  Lighting can do weird things though.  As much as I am on the 'stop complaining about everything' side of the fence, I can never talk myself into believing those shadow cards are deluxe.


 Thats what made me think its the actual palette. If its a card, it looks just like the palette would. I havent seen the card, so I cant compare the 2.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 9, 2012)

​


> Pretty sure it's a card with shadow samples. Â The 2 boxes with that in it would be so unfair for everyone else if it were an actual palette. Â


 Birchbox doesn't seemed to be concerned with fairness.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

The Stila shadow is a card sample - again. I actually did use mine and got three full uses out of it but because of how cheap Stila is I won't be buying that shadow set.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Does the "fairness" matter if they're products you won't use? There were lots of porcelain beauties who didn't even want the Stila Bronzer last month and got one, probably as many who griped they didn't get it. There are a lot of factors that people get upset about concerning the boxes every month.... # of items sent/received, monetary value, wrong coloring/shade options, lack of profile consideration.. I think there's too many of us to please with BB and it's always going to be a crapshoot. We're gambling $10 x however many accounts and can really only *HOPE* we all get items we *want* to use.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

I think fairness has to do with whether or not a person ends up buying the sample. I know I won't buy the product if I get a full size sample - except the Laura Geller blush because I loved it and wanted a different color (which I've only used a handful of time because I'm STILL using the one I got in my July box last year). I won't buy products if the sample was tiny or cheap (the Stila smokey card for example). For me to get me to spend my money after trying a sample is if the sample was of fair value - something not tiny or one-time use - because I'm going to want it - case in point the Benefit theBalm tint from last month - perfect size, not too small, not too big now I have to have all three colors.

Let's just put it this way, I'm weird, and I know what I like and what compels me to spend my money (or points). lol


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 9, 2012)

After seeing the box pictures I am so excited!! I hope I get one with a Laura Gellar lipstick in it! 

By the way, who cares if some of the things are repeats?? If you haven't gotten it yet WHo CARES!!! So much freaking complaining... AHHHHH!!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

woo-hoo. Just received my box. It is # 11


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

I guess you all are right about the fairness thing, but those 2 boxes already have a decent dollar value without a full size palette.  IDK.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh, and I just saw my reference # in my shipping info.  there IS a "bb" in the number and the next two numbers after the "bb" are 24.  Could mean I'm getting box 24, which is one of the boxes I on the list of 8 I though I had a chance of getting based on Zadi's July sneak peek!  Super excited if it's right!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo-hoo. Just received my box. It is # 11


 Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin

Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

When i first learned about the monthly subscriptions for makeup i was team my glam, after the first urban decay stuff (XD) now i prefer birchbox because id rather buy the less expensive lipstick and get the more expensive one, if that makes any sense. And the whole brush thing was a good idea, but personally id rather get a pair of head phones then brushes, because i think i have just a good amount! Im probably the only one that thinks this! Also i like the idea of wondering what box youll be getting, etc.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
> 
> ...


 Jealous of the eyeliner! What color nail polish?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 9, 2012)

> Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


 Awesome box! I really want to try that eau flirt! What color eyeliner and nail polish did you get?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

I dont think that the coloring is the same for the lettering. 



 is an image of the sample card from a seller on ebay. so my guess is the card.
I really want box # 2, or really anyone with the lipgloss in it, as for the boxes with the palette/ card,


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree in regards to having our own tastes and things that compel us to purchase products after sampling. It's all individual taste when it comes to purchasing these items. You're not going to be compelled to buy the Bronzer if they send you a full one. I like Stila lippies, so if I get one, awesome and it'll get added to my collection. I almost broke down and ordered the Eyeko Skinny Liner, but held off and am hoping to get one this month..Same with the Amika Obliphica items. I'm never jelly that someone got a box with a "big full sized item;" I'm only drooling with envy when someone gets a product I hoped to try. So I try to swap and sample it that way; if I like it, goes on my wishlist and buy list. If not...oh well. I can say I tried and am ready to move on to the next thing.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think fairness has to do with whether or not a person ends up buying the sample. I know I won't buy the product if I get a full size sample - except the Laura Geller blush because I loved it and wanted a different color (which I've only used a handful of time because I'm STILL using the one I got in my July box last year). I won't buy products if the sample was tiny or cheap (the Stila smokey card for example). For me to get me to spend my money after trying a sample is if the sample was of fair value - something not tiny or one-time use - because I'm going to want it - case in point the Benefit tint from last month - perfect size, not too small, not too big now I have to have all three colors.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, I'm weird, and I know what I like and what compels me to spend my money (or points). lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

But, in regards to the Stila Bronzer...they sent out emails today about a Stila bronzer and two other item set being 50% off retail on their website...think it's marked down to $40 and you get a sparkle liquid liner and lippie??? Can't remember, deleted the email, since I'm trying to tighten my purse strings and I already have each product advertised lol.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it on the UPS tracking page.....it says Package ID and within that number there's a "bb" with a number after it. Mine was 25. Someone earlier said theirs was correct the last couple times, but I doubt that I would get the stainiac twice in a row.


 Mine also says "25" after the BB and so does my friend's. I don't generally get all the subscription box complaining, but she and I have only been subcribing since May, and it would really tick me off if I got the stainiac again. No need for a repeat for us this early in the game.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
> 
> ...


 What a great box!!! I keep hearing rave things about the perfume lol. Take a pic!! lol, there's a lot of us who're suckers for pics here!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo-hoo. Just received my box. It is # 11


 Ineri, what was the weight of your box?


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jealous of the eyeliner! What color nail polish?


I got the black.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome box! I really want to try that eau flirt! What color eyeliner and nail polish did you get?


I got the black eyeliner and blue-ming nail polish


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ineri, what was the weight of your box?


5895 was my weight


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 9, 2012)

nice box!^^


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great box!!! I keep hearing rave things about the perfume lol. Take a pic!! lol, there's a lot of us who're suckers for pics here!


coming your way!! LOL


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the black.


opps the nailpolish is blue


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo-hoo. Just received my box. It is # 11


 when did you get your ship notice?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm jelly..no notice on either account, but am super excited to see what all you ladies are getting!!! Amazeballs and can I just say, I LOVE BB?? I must still be in the early throes, but they're my fave sub!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when did you get your ship notice?


On Friday


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
> 
> ...


 #11 is one of the boxes that's on my "I want" list! I'm a little jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know how everything is.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But, in regards to the Stila Bronzer...they sent out emails today about a Stila bronzer and two other item set being 50% off retail on their website...think it's marked down to $40 and you get a sparkle liquid liner and lippie??? Can't remember, deleted the email, since I'm trying to tighten my purse strings and I already have each product advertised lol.


 I think it was the palette, blush and lip gloss for 40.00


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 9, 2012)

i got my shipping notice today.. i'm really hoping for an eyeliner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it just me but I don't see an item for "taste" in boxes 1, 28 or 31 I think? Am I missing something?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jelly..no notice on either account, but am super excited to see what all you ladies are getting!!! Amazeballs and can I just say, I LOVE BB?? I must still be in the early throes, but they're my fave sub!


 Me too! Thats why I have 3 accounts and it pains me to get rid of one. I was suppose to last month but I kept it and then this month, but I kept it again. Its so hard!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! Thats why I have 3 accounts and it pains me to get rid of one. I was suppose to last month but I kept it and then this month, but I kept it again. Its so hard!


  LOL, I'm keeping two accounts and that's it...Or else I'd have to drop other subs and I like the variety, although I'm starting to see double samples pop up in different subs. I know a lot of people have issues every month when our spoilers and new threads come out, but I'm totally #teamBB110% lol.

In regards to Stila, they had a lot of stuff and sets go 50% today, so I recommend all you ladies lusting after items check it out!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it on the UPS tracking page.....it says Package ID and within that number there's a "bb" with a number after it. Mine was 25. Someone earlier said theirs was correct the last couple times, but I doubt that I would get the stainiac twice in a row.


it might be box 2 and not 25. i've had that confuse me once


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope like hell I don't get box 21. I it would be the worst for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My reference number has "25" after the bb. That would mean I would be getting the stainiac which I received last month so I don't know if that's very likely :/ I actually really like box 25 though so hopefully its true!


 I'm referring to the first two digits after the letters MI, that are at the start of the number. Mine was "MI12..." etc and the BB was actually somewhere in the middle. Please excuse me, I've had 4 hours of sleep after waking up to my cat losing her midnight snack in my hair!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

So I'm STILL going through the products I received at IMATS (and I'm so grateful to the companies that provided me with products) and two of the items I got from Stila on the last day was the Fiesta Set and the Tiki Set!



​ Fiesta set contains Kitten, PiÃ±ata &amp; Maraca

Tiki set contains Guava, Tropical Punch &amp; Hibiscus


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm STILL going through the products I received at IMATS (and I'm so grateful to the companies that provided me with products) and two of the items I got from Stila on the last day was the Fiesta Set and the Tiki Set!
> 
> ...


 Lucky lady! Guess you don't need the boxes with Stila then huh? Lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Oooo..beautiful zadi!!! I really like the shades in the Fiesta set!! 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm STILL going through the products I received at IMATS (and I'm so grateful to the companies that provided me with products) and two of the items I got from Stila on the last day was the Fiesta Set and the Tiki Set!
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine is MI12 as well, but if that's the case, then I've already received two of the products in past boxes.  Unless I'm getting box 1.  Haha!  I think I'm just going to have to be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redfox (Jul 9, 2012)

> woo-hoo. Just received my box. It is # 11 Â


 Had you received any of the items in your box from BB before? I'm curious about repeats this month.


----------



## dreile (Jul 9, 2012)

In regards to the reference number theory, last month my reference number was MI12003bb2408039 and I received box 3.

So....maybe it is the numbers before the bb that corresponds but that was my fist box so I have nothing else to compare it to and have not received by shipping notice for this month yet. Boo Hoo!

Can anyone compare their reference numbers to the previous months to see if this theory may be it?  LOL

What we won't do to try and find info out sooner.


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 9, 2012)

My box is out for delivery today! So excited!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to the reference number theory, last month my reference number was MI12003bb2408039 and I received box 3.
> 
> ...


 MI12003bb2456649  --- That's my reference # from this time.  I definitely don't think they have anything to do with our box number now.


----------



## dreile (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MI12003bb2456649  --- That's my reference # from this time.  I definitely don't think they have anything to do with our box number now.


       I think you are right!!!


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 9, 2012)

Sigh, no email yet for me. I have no way of knowing when I'm getting a box! Won't they update at midnight?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.















. My box weight was like .6710 or something like that.






url in case pic doesn't work: http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/e16d6844ca0611e1a39b1231381b7ba1_7.jpg


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing box!!! The Amika stuff is fantastic!!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

They began their updates last night at around 11:30ish PM Pacific.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linnake (Jul 9, 2012)

I just noticed that the Alterna spray that was in the sneak peek video isn't in any of the boxes... but then I went and looked at it in the Birchbox shop and it looks like its in boxes 3,9,10,16,17,18 and 23.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I'm so jealous!!!! Love it!!!


 Yes, I'm quite pleased with my box this month


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you are right!!!


 Yup. I had similar numbers and my box was 21 this month


----------



## CaWo (Jul 9, 2012)

I am totally new to this but how do you find out what is in all the boxes? Is there a list somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

I guess if I were to get a box without repeats, it'd eliminate 7 boxes...hmmm...I'd just like to receive a shipping notice! Lol...Keep posting pics girls, I'm loving all the peeks!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing box!!! The Amika stuff is fantastic!!


 I can't wait to try it on my hair tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The headphones sound really basic though. Nothing special about them lol. I put the perfume  as my splurge and that's probably why i didn't get  it, mwhahaha


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess if I were to get a box without repeats, it'd eliminate 7 boxes...hmmm...I'd just like to receive a shipping notice! Lol...Keep posting pics girls, I'm loving all the peeks!


 My box was one of the ones that I guessed correctly and it had no repeats.  Box 31 would've been ideal but I'll take lucky 21 lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try it on my hair tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The headphones sound really basic though. Nothing special about them lol. I put the perfume  as my splurge and that's probably why i didn't get  it, mwhahaha


 I managed to try it after snagging it in a swap and it's on my wishlist and Christmas splurge list when I get my points up for a major haul lol. It smells divine and I liked the results..I got a few uses out of it and think you'll be pleased! Happy you didn't get saddled with perfume again, but you already know that worked out for us before lol...!!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 9, 2012)

whatttt... i still haven't even received a confirmation of my box for july. *cries


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

Box 6 would be aaaaaamazing! I would use every single thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt... i still haven't even received a confirmation of my box for july. *cries


 that means when you get your box it'll be awesome. bb tends to save the best for last


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

It could very well be wishful thinking on my part, but I've been staring at the actual link to my tracking number, trying to discern a way to figure out the box.

Only a few different boxes could be it, since I have received so many of the samples offered this month.

In the link, there's a part that says:

  July_Box_Shipped_0709_U3   07/09 is the date shipped. I was thinking maybe the U3 = Box 3?  Box 3 IS one of the few I could possibly get. It's also one of the ones I want most.   So is this wishful thinking, and does everyone here have that same number 3 in their link, or am I (hopefully) on to something?     Damn it, Birchbox. Update our stuff so we can see it already! lol


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

or box 5!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt... i still haven't even received a confirmation of my box for july. *cries


  Me either... still waiting. *cries with you*


----------



## manuri (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am totally new to this but how do you find out what is in all the boxes? Is there a list somewhere? Thanks!


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers

You can see the boxes for this month from zadidoll's post


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, based on the no-repeat rule(and excluding the nail polish as it's a collection I received a color from before), it narrows me down to *six* boxes:

1- meh. Most would likely go to trade. I hate lipstick.

7- It's alright.  It's got a lip gloss. Bronzer would likly be traded.

15- again, alright.  It has a lip gloss.  I like lipgloss.

23- it's ok. Another lipgloss. Can't see half of what's in it on the pic.

24- Lipgloss. Whee!

31- more crap I'd likely never use. Another lipstick box.

Of course they pretty much all have earbuds, which will immediately go to trade.  So, yeah, the boxes could be worse, I feel a little better about them now that I see pictures of the boxes, but I really, really don't want box 1 or 31.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## amidea (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It could very well be wishful thinking on my part, but I've been staring at the actual link to my tracking number, trying to discern a way to figure out the box.
> 
> ...


 I also have the same number 3, but mine also shipped the same day so they could very well be the same box... all in all that didn't help you at all..


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh I take it back box 21 is great. I didn't see the Stila listed. Looks great to me!


 Yes I was surprised that I got one.  I've been waiting for a product from the brand since I became a member in January.  My wish has come true


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

For those who get the Ada bronzer I love it! I didn't want it last month because I'm not a bronzer gal, but it makes a GREAT blush! Very glowy. I've gotten compliments on it and the container will last forever!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have the same number 3, but mine also shipped the same day so they could very well be the same box... all in all that didn't help you at all..


Nope that's the date the box was shipped. Like 3 as in July 3rd, 6 as in July 6th, etc.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOO, an amazing box! I would be SUPER happy with that one!!!


 Yup.  It's full of stuff from April and previous months but I'm pleased


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have the same number 3, but mine also shipped the same day so they could very well be the same box... all in all that didn't help you at all..


 Well, knowing that another person who had theirs shipped on the 9th has a U3 actually does encourage me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really hoping for that one!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, knowing that another person who had theirs shipped on the 9th has a U3 actually does encourage me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm really hoping for that one!


 oh i had a u1 and i didn't get #1. sorry for being a party pooper but hey you never know


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

aw booo.




 lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

Boom...shipping notice for the main account!

Weight (lbs.):
0.6390
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 13 2012

Great, I go out of town the morning of the 13th lol!


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 9, 2012)

I finally got my shipping notice!


----------



## CaWo (Jul 9, 2012)

So the first 2 numbers in the package id for example MI12 means the one you are getting?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boom...shipping notice for the main account!
> 
> ...


 It may come a day early.  My projected date was tomorrow and I got it this afternoon


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the first 2 numbers in the package id for example MI12 means the one you are getting?


nope. i had MI12 and i didn't get that #


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice!!!! Weight is .6380. If you can't get repeat items that narrows the field for me to 13 out of 30 boxes.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 9, 2012)

I finally got shipping notice for box 1!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 9, 2012)

I FINALLY got my shipping notification... it seemed like forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But no tracking information yet! I don't see any way how I can get it before my vacation (this Friday)



Oh well, at least I hope I get a good box for me.. they all look pretty good!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who get the Ada bronzer I love it! I didn't want it last month because I'm not a bronzer gal, but it makes a GREAT blush! Very glowy. I've gotten compliments on it and the container will last forever!


 What she said--I have the peach shade and I've been using it every day.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## CaWo (Jul 9, 2012)

darn..ok thanks for the help!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had you received any of the items in your box from BB before? I'm curious about repeats this month.


no repeats for me so far.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What she said--I have the peach shade and I've been using it every day.  Perfect for summer.


That's the shade I received. I think it's called Golden Peach or something like that. It's sooo pretty!


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 9, 2012)

My shipping notice just came  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no details yet....


----------



## emielli (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice (I was starting to get a little worried because I've been one of the first to get theirs the past few months), which means my box will be here probably Thursday. I would love for it to come in on Friday as a good way to kick off my weekend. After reading most of everyone's comments, I'm pretty excited about the boxes this month (I haven't looked at any of the spoilers... I like being totally surprised).


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 9, 2012)

My link says U1 and I got box 9. I just got home and unwrapped. Lol



> It could very well be wishful thinking on my part, but I've been staring at the actual link to my tracking number, trying to discern a way to figure out the box. Only a few different boxes could be it, since I have received so many of the samples offered this month. In the link, there's a part that says: Â  July_Box_Shipped_0709_U3 Â  07/09 is the date shipped. I was thinking maybe the U3 = Box 3?Â  Box 3 IS one of the few I could possibly get. It's also one of the ones I want most. Â  So is this wishful thinking, and does everyone here have that same number 3 in their link, or am I (hopefully) on to something? Â  Â  Damn it, Birchbox. Update our stuff so we can see it already! lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

omg. i'm in love with the stila lip glaze. i love the smell of it.




  if anyone doesn't want theirs, i would trade it for my color club nail polish in blue ming


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think fairness has to do with whether or not a person ends up buying the sample. I know I won't buy the product if I get a full size sample - except the Laura Geller blush because I loved it and wanted a different color (which I've only used a handful of time because I'm STILL using the one I got in my July box last year). I won't buy products if the sample was tiny or cheap (the Stila smokey card for example). For me to get me to spend my money after trying a sample is if the sample was of fair value - something not tiny or one-time use - because I'm going to want it - case in point the Benefit theBalm tint from last month - perfect size, not too small, not too big now I have to have all three colors.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, I'm weird, and I know what I like and what compels me to spend my money (or points). lol


 I know exactly what you mean.  I do buy things I got full size though, like the Stila eyeliner, because I liked it and wanted another color.  I wish they would go the route of a mini pan of one color from the set, I would be more likely to grab the whole thing if I know I loved one color from it and that the formula was good.  Something about shadow cards in particular irks me, they just seem like the biggest gyp.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

it looks like im getting my beauty army box and birchbox on the same day! woop!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got my shipment notice, no details yet.  Argghhhhhhh....   I'm addicted to these threads, must get off and get some work done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 9, 2012)

STILL no shipping notice on either of my accounts for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel so left out. I live in Idaho, at this rate I'd be lucky if I got a box by monday. At least my SS box is going to be here tomorrow, will be my first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## artemis76 (Jul 9, 2012)

Got my shipping notice as well, can't wait!


----------



## arendish (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice! I can't wait until they finish uploading. From past experience, I should be able to see tomorrow what I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, I officially got my shipping notice for my main account. (I got my 2nd account today, too!)

The second account has no information, but the main account says it was processed/transferred on Saturday. It's weight is 0.6420. Projected date is the 13th for delivery

I really hope this means I don't have two of the same box since one has information and the other doesn't. That could be wishful thinking, though.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> The Stila shadow is a card sample - again. I actually did use mine and got three full uses out of it but because of how cheap Stila is I won't be buying that shadow set.


 Ive gotten that stupid stila card before. The box pic showed The actual card, so im thinking it may be a palette.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope the site updates at about midnight. I'm never good with surprises and I really want to know what is in my boxes.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

take a look at the pics though,  compared to  the actual palette, the lettering is too dark, so Zadi's right as always!












Quote:

Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ive gotten that stupid stila card before. The box pic showed The actual card, so im thinking it may be a palette.
take a look at the pics though, compared to the actual palette, the lettering is too dark, so its proabably the card. So Zadi's right as always!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

the image is up for box 30 if any of you wanted to see, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box30


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2012)

still no shipping confirmation for me! hoping for something good


----------



## KGBeast (Jul 9, 2012)

weight: .5


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 9, 2012)

There are some products that just went up on the box pages that I didn't see before...

The Laura Geller lipstick looks really cool... it's a two in one!

  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box1/laura-geller-double-dipped-lipstick


----------



## Kittables (Jul 9, 2012)

Yay! Got a shipping confirmation! Can't wait to enjoy my box. :-D


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

The first unboxing vid is up on YT!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are some products that just went up on the box pages that I didn't see before...
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 9, 2012)

I got a shipping email on Saturday and it's already on the West Coast today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so excited. Last month I was one of the last people to get an email confirmation, and ended up with box 4. I keep on stalking the birchbox website to see if the feedback method is working =( maybe I can resist since my box is fairly close.


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

Boxes 3, 10, and 30 all look exactly the same. Maybe the gloss(or the luminizing tint) is a different colour in each, since there are 3 available. I dunno.

Anyways, I'd be happy with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im hoping i get mine within the next few days! Im only a state away! Cant i just drive there and pick one up (The best one of course!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 9, 2012)

in regards to the purple "card":


Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think those purple Stila cards are the sample cards where it has the pull off film and the shadow under it?? Sephora had them as a sample recently..
 
pretty sure it it the sample card on top of this picture.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

This looks just like as far as letters..but im probably wrong


----------



## karenX (Jul 9, 2012)

with the number of samples in that box, I think it'd be wishful thinking on anyone's part to think that's a palette. Sorry


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the pics though,Â  compared toÂ  the actual palette, the lettering is too dark, so Zadi's right as always! :flowers:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:



> Ive gotten that stupid stila card before. The box pic showed The actual card, so im thinking it may be a palette.





> take a look at the pics though, compared to the actual palette, the lettering is too dark, so its proabably the card. So Zadi's right as always! :flowers:


 Oh yep, Now that im seeing The actual pic she is def right. I will be soo pissed if I get one again! Lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

I clicked on the box link on the website and my june box or any of my old ones are there anymore! I cant wait to see which one i got! fingers still crossed for the stila and beauty blender/ box#2 for both of my subs!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> with the number of samples in that box, I think it'd be wishful thinking on anyone's part to think that's a palette. Sorry


 Also, wouldn't the palette be in the shop area?


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 9, 2012)

I had one of my boxes sent to my house, and one sent to my PO box to see if it would make any difference in shipping times, and both arrived today, however I cant pick up the one at my PO Box until the morning.

I LOVE my first box!  I think its box # 23 according to the pictures Zadidoll posted.  I received the Dr. Jart+ BB cream (10 ml, and a full tube. I know there was a problem with empty tubes in the past),  Alterna Fade Proof hair serum, 5 Suki face packets (intensive nourishiing masque, intensive nourishing cream, concentrated nourishing toner, pure facial moisture organic carrot + evening primrose, and moisture rich cleansing lotion), a full size Stila Lip Glaze in Tropical Punch, a Lara Bar Roasted Nut Roll, and the turquoise and pink earbuds.

The 5 Suki packets are 4ml each, so I think I can get a few uses out of each packet.  I actually saved the small containers that I recieved from other samples, so when I open the packets I can transfer the contents of the packets to the containers.

I really love this box!  I wont mind if my 2nd box is a duplicate, although I am hoping it will be a different box, as I love to sample a variety of products.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 9, 2012)

b...but you guys

the stila palettes have metallic lettering, not white lettering.

the metallic lettering looks dark or light depending on the lighting

getting an entire palette does seem like wishful thinking, but they don't look like the usual sample cards either


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I clicked on the box link on the website and my june box or any of my old ones are there anymore! I cant wait to see which one i got! fingers still crossed for the stila or beauty blender/ box#2 for my sub!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2012)

after looking through all the box pictures, it really seems like this month there's a wide variety of items that they used for the "big" item for each box this month. i can't even decide which one i'm hoping for the most!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got shipping notice for box 1!



man it is gonna be one of those months where i go last again, boo! well get to posting pics, everyone !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awesome, thank you! experimenting with every product on the planet for my daughter's hair gets spendy. haha. woohoo for samples! we really wanted to try the baby buttercream and the creme conditioner so , score!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome to the original poster who gave us this, I totally signed up last night.  Thanks!

Now, a question maybe you could answer . . . I'm kind of naive about hair and since you probably have hair like mine and you have a sweet little baby girl with mixed hair, I think you might be my expert!  Can I use Miss Jessie's stuff in my color treated, waist length, wavy, white girl hair?  I figured it would probably just be extra moisturizing and the products seemed great and said no chemical reaction or something similar, so I figured I'm all good.  Most likely, these awesomely special treats will end up with one of my Belizean Caribbean Island goddess girl friends, anyway, but just wondering.  I wonder if Carol's Daughter sends out free samples with an email, I remember a magazine saying how much Angelina and Brad love it for their daughter Zahara.  I remember the owner was thrilled to be mentioned with them and it gave her a boost in sales, this was a while back.  Some of my friends here mix up their own special recipes because products are so expensive and to get exactly what they want.  It can be hard to be a girl!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

Will the people who got their boxes post the weights and box number? That would be super helpful!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, perhaps I stand corrected. I could have sworn on a stack of Bibles that early this morning I logged into my account and saw a July box that I compared against that chart. It had at least two products that have been generating a great deal of conversation on this site. Now I go to my account and what do I see? JUNE!!! As if that fleeting glimpse of a potential package were a figment of my imagination. I swear I wasn't smoking anything!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will the people who got their boxes post the weights and box number? That would be super helpful!


Mines was box 11 and weighed .5895


----------



## libedon (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sofivv18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i dnt get the hella poor llookiing one with the soap and plastic bag!!


 Ditto - this looks exactly like the products from last month!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

No shipping notice yet. Sigh. Lol.

I hope I don't get the Stila box, I have wayyyyy too many of their glosses lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will the people who got their boxes post the weights and box number? That would be super helpful!


 My box is # 23 and the weight is 0.5730

Stila Lip Glaze

Dr. Jart+ BB Cream

Alterna Fade Proof Fluide

5 4ml Suki packets

Lara Nut Roll Bar

Earbuds + music downloads


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get that pic? I pulled my off of sephora.com and it was a diff color... Check above


 a lot of the pictures i found on google do look something like

this




i'm wondering if the one on the sephora site looks different because of a flash from a camera? even in the picture i just posted in the spoiler tag has a font color slightly lighter than the one beautybabe posted, so i'm betting this is because of a camera flash. i am pretty skeptical that we could be getting a full size of this product, but you never know with stila.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today! It hasn't updated yet though.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box is # 23 and the weight is 0.5730
> ...


 pictures/ what color was the gloss?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> For once, I didn't get a perfume or a stupid candy bar!!! I got box 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would be thrilled to get that box or box 11. Just goes to show you need to see the box itself and not go by the description. That Dirt sample looks pretty big. I'm very hopeful for this month!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get that pic? I pulled my off of sephora.com and it was a diff color... Check above


 google images


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 9, 2012)

> Okay, perhaps I stand corrected. I could have sworn on a stack of Bibles that early this morning I logged into my account and saw a July box that I compared against that chart. It had at least two products that have been generating a great deal of conversation on this site. Now I go to my account and what do I see? JUNE!!! As if that fleeting glimpse of a potential package were a figment of my imagination. I swear I wasn't smoking anything!


 TBH, I'm pretty sure I saw the same thing.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto - this looks exactly like the products from last month!


 It does look like last month. That box contains the lip stain from last month as well, and since everyone who got a box last month already got that, maybe its going to new subscribers?

I really do love that soap.  I was disappointed when I didnt get it in my box last month, so I purchased the full size.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome to the original poster who gave us this, I totally signed up last night.  Thanks!
> ...


I think everyone's hair is different so i hope it works for us both ! i never would have used things that i thought were for ethnic hair previously - because they charge way more than i think is fair really. i love me some all natural product but if i can't afford it ... ?

i haven't tried miss jessie's yet! these samples coming soon will be the first.

we got a sample of carol's daughter hair milk at sephora to try at home! i like to try new products on freshly washed hair to see how they do, and an actual shampoo wash is as far apart as i can stretch em! it worked pretty well though i want to try one more time for sure.

for both of us (i like to share products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the kinky curly line of stuff has been awesome. knot today leave in and detangler with the curly custard = &lt;3


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm checking the feedback method so much I look like this



! I must step away from the computer and try again tomorrow.



( I used this smiley because I thought it was hilarious!)


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had one of my boxes sent to my house, and one sent to my PO box to see if it would make any difference in shipping times, and both arrived today, however I cant pick up the one at my PO Box until the morning.
> 
> ...


 what was the weight of your box if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 9, 2012)

I started to look, then I stopped half-way through it, becaue I realized that I was setting expectations and I didn't want to get... oh what the h_____, who am I kidding, I'll be spending the next 30 min looking over each box....


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 9, 2012)

the stila palette has a hard flat edge on the top that you would see at the angle/lighting in the BB photo, the one in the BB pic looks more like an envelope or a folded card.


----------



## mrsd1 (Jul 9, 2012)

shipping notices make me super happy!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can get about 1/2 the boxes. So that's only 15 with no repeats. I was really expecting the Glamour boxes to be all new stuff!


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so sad, still no shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, at least i see the shipping notice for the gift subscription that i bought for my sister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice yet. Sigh. Lol.
> 
> I hope I don't get the Stila box, I have wayyyyy too many of their glosses lol.


 there was no box. if u don't want it i'll be more than happy to trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 9, 2012)

does anyone else find it odd that box 28 doesn't have headphones?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone else find it odd that box 28 doesn't have headphones?


 yup that's weird. i guess that's a punishment welcome box lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not bothered by the shadow card, personally...that brand is sending out serious products to BB for probably next to nothing, and if there's a card here and there, as long as the other products in the box are deluxe, I'm fine with it. I like the cards bc I can take them on a trip and just toss them. No need to worry about pans breaking in my carry on bag, which has happened to me with a blush or two.


----------



## azurekitty (Jul 9, 2012)

I recieved box #9. The weight was 0.5750.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup that's weird. i guess that's a punishment welcome box lol


 oye.  and the nail polish is one of the foil colors.  not even from the summer collection.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oye.  and the nail polish is one of the foil colors.  not even from the summer collection.


 it doesn't even have a glamour mag sleeve thingie around the box smh.  it's the punishment box


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm saying no to the Stila palette. I wish it was the Stila palette though! I am only saying I am pretty sure it is a shadow card just because in one of the boxes I see that it looks like the Ada cosmetics bronzer is in one of the boxes with the Stila card, and I'm pretty sure that the bronzer was a full size product in last months box. So if a few people got 2 full sized products it would probably create a lot of unhappy customers for BB to deal with at the end of July.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm saying no to the Stila palette. I wish it was the Stila palette though! I am only saying I am pretty sure it is a shadow card just because in one of the boxes I see that it looks like the Ada cosmetics bronzer is in one of the boxes with the Stila card, and I'm pretty sure that the bronzer was a full size product in last months box. So if a few people got 2 full sized products it would probably create a lot of unhappy customers for BB to deal with at the end of July.


 my aunt got the bronzer last month and i'm pretty sure it wasn't a full size just because the container was kind of small (i don't have a full size one to compare to it, though). but it seems like it's a sample that would last a while though.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 9, 2012)

EEEEEEEE I REALLY want a Black Eyeko Liner, Boscia BB cream, Boscia blotting papers, Akima Hair products, and the Laura Gellar Lipstick. Also interested in a peach Ada bronzer/blush. If i receive the Stila lip gloss (i hate lip gloss) or the Blinc mascara (already have full size) i will HAPPILY trade for one of my aforementioned lusts. Really hoping one of my 2 subs is box 5.

i really thought this month was going to be a dud, but after seeing the pictures, i am SO excited.

I received my first shipping email on my second account today. Every time my phone lit up after that i was terrified that it was my other sub's email telling me my other box shipped AKA same box. SOME HOW i have been graced with different boxes for both subs for the last two months, which appears to now be three. it's funny, i'm pretty sure i made my profile's identical aside my new one claiming i'm rich bahaha. i will have to compare that because i'm lucky to get different boxes!

so excited!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it doesn't even have a glamour mag sleeve thingie around the box smh.  it's the punishment box


you know what is frustrating about this? i'm sure many girls signed up, not through Glamour, but after hearing about it thinking they will get a Glamour box. Now they will get that garbage (sorry, one or two items are ok, but a cheap hair tie and a ziploc?) and think Birch Box is a joke. There WILL be a huge backlash of emails and calls "i thought i was getting a Glamour Box!) this is Teen Vogue all over again. If i can foresee this, why can't BB? I DO NOT see why Birch Box offers such awful Welcome Boxes... i was lucky and got a FUll Size Stila Liner in january in my welcome box, but my sister got a magnet and a SPICY chocolate bar... she was like "thanks for the gift sub, sis" NOTTTTTT. cruel cruel BB, welcome boxes should be welcoming, not "turn back!!!!" notices.

endrant.


----------



## JessP (Jul 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me but I'm loving seeing pics/reading about the boxes that have arrived so far. I really like July's products all-around!


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I tried asking this on the Birchbox facebook page to no avail, but maybe one of you have an answer. I'm been falling behind in submitting reviews (I know!), and I was just wondering if it's not too late to submit the ones from either May or June (those are the other boxes I received). Thanks, y'all!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> there was no box. if u don't want it i'll be more than happy to trade with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's yours 

Oh and by box I meant any of them w/ a Stila gloss lol.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EEEEEEEE I REALLY want a Black Eyeko Liner, Boscia BB cream, Boscia blotting papers, Akima Hair products, and the Laura Gellar Lipstick. Also interested in a peach Ada bronzer/blush. If i receive the Stila lip gloss (i hate lip gloss) or the Blinc mascara (already have full size) i will HAPPILY trade for one of my aforementioned lusts. Really hoping one of my 2 subs is box 5.


 I would totally trade you for the blinc mascara.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you know what is frustrating about this? i'm sure many girls signed up, not through Glamour, but after hearing about it thinking they will get a Glamour box. Now they will get that garbage (sorry, one or two items are ok, but a cheap hair tie and a ziploc?) and think Birch Box is a joke. There WILL be a huge backlash of emails and calls "i thought i was getting a Glamour Box!) this is Teen Vogue all over again. If i can foresee this, why can't BB? I DO NOT see why Birch Box offers such awful Welcome Boxes... i was lucky and got a FUll Size Stila Liner in january in my welcome box, but my sister got a magnet and a SPICY chocolate bar... she was like "thanks for the gift sub, sis" NOTTTTTT. cruel cruel BB, welcome boxes should be welcoming, not "turn back!!!!" notices.
> ...


 well said. 






i joined in jan 2012 myself and my welcome box was some old lady smelling juicy perfume, eye serum (i really needed it), the mini jouer lipgloss, the bb magnet, zoya polish and the nasty ass larabar. it was good overall minus the perfume and larabar


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's yours
> ...


 yay! let me know if you want anything in my trade thread (peep the signature). i also put a reply on the bb thread too


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tried asking this on the Birchbox facebook page to no avail, but maybe one of you have an answer. I'm been falling behind in submitting reviews (I know!), and I was just wondering if it's not too late to submit the ones from either May or June (those are the other boxes I received). Thanks, y'all!


  It's too late for May but go submit your June feedback now! I'm pretty sure you have from the 10th to the 10th of the next month to submit. (So for June box you'd have from June 10th to July 10th)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tried asking this on the Birchbox facebook page to no avail, but maybe one of you have an answer. I'm been falling behind in submitting reviews (I know!), and I was just wondering if it's not too late to submit the ones from either May or June (those are the other boxes I received). Thanks, y'all!


 I think the feedback link is only active for 30 days after the current box ships. I screwed up and didn't get points for my first two or three boxes back in jan-march, but I couldn't go back and get points because the time period expired. I was a dummy to the points program back then :/ Sucks! 

Now I do the reviews shortly after receiving the box.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for responding! Maybe I didn't read hard enough, or does Birchbox state this somewhere?

In any case, I'll get on it since the June set will be lost otherwise. That's kinda disappointing as they are still selling of the products in their store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you know what is frustrating about this? i'm sure many girls signed up, not through Glamour, but after hearing about it thinking they will get a Glamour box. Now they will get that garbage (sorry, one or two items are ok, but a cheap hair tie and a ziploc?) and think Birch Box is a joke. There WILL be a huge backlash of emails and calls "i thought i was getting a Glamour Box!) this is Teen Vogue all over again. If i can foresee this, why can't BB? I DO NOT see why Birch Box offers such awful Welcome Boxes... i was lucky and got a FUll Size Stila Liner in january in my welcome box, but my sister got a magnet and a SPICY chocolate bar... she was like "thanks for the gift sub, sis" NOTTTTTT. cruel cruel BB, welcome boxes should be welcoming, not "turn back!!!!" notices.
> ...


 
i've been wondering why they do that. they put leftovers and junk they know previous recipients had issues with into the welcome boxes. i remember my first box had that damned eyerock eyeliner in it (and that was the month everyone else seemed to be getting teen vogue boxes). i was really bummed out and was considering canceling it but didn't get around to it in time. luckily my boxes since then have been pretty nice.

but yeah, why would they want first-timers to be disappointed like that?


----------



## Lychae (Jul 9, 2012)

Am I the only person who doesn't find this month so thrilling for products?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so glad I found out about the Birchbox point system before I joined.  It's actually one of the reasons I signed up.  I just finished giving feedback on the Stila one-step bronzer and the Wonderstruck perfume about 5 minutes ago for my June Birchbox.  I would have been so ticked off at myself if I realized 5 months down the road I should have been doing feedback for every box.  But I guess I asked the right people and they explained what Birchbox was about and said they loved the feedback system and to make sure I always did the feedback if I signed up. 



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2012)

Aren't the welcome boxes just for the gift subs?



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> well said.
> ...


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the feedback link is only active for 30 days after the current box ships. I screwed up and didn't get points for my first two or three boxes back in jan-march, but I couldn't go back and get points because the time period expired. I was a dummy to the points program back then :/ Sucks!
> 
> Now I do the reviews shortly after receiving the box.


oh lmfao, i made that mistake as well. i'm missing about 60 points now because i didn't know any better when i first signed up.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 9, 2012)

I liked my welcome box, but that was in January so maybe that's why? But still, I loved the Zoya polish in it, as well as the lotion and lip gloss! XD

I REALLY hope I don't get the eyeko liner, but knowing my luck, one of my boxes will have it. If anyone wants to trade, I'd so be down. Especially for a stila gloss!


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 9, 2012)

My box arrived today (predicted date was tomorrow). I totally forgot to keep the message w/ the shipping date and weight. Anyhow...

1. Alterna Bamboo UV color protector - decent enough size, though small.

2. Eyeko eyeliner - full size. I had to try it immediately. I've never used anything but a pencil or a brush. This was the product I most wanted, so I was very happy to get a box w/ it in it.

3. Harvey Prince Hello purfume. Smells good. Larger than the usual tiny glass vial.

4. Supergoop - two tiny envelopes like the sort you'd get stuck on a magazine page for a free sample. Disappointing size.

5. Tea Forte minitea - some sort of lemongrass flavor. It started out good and ended up ack-patuie. I'll give them to someone at work. Someone will like them. Full size and a nice sample, just not my taste.

6.  Earbuds - happy to have them. I can always use a spare pair as I seem to lose them or break them regularly.

Overall I am happy w/ the box. Most disappointed w/ the supergoop and delighted w/ the eyeliner.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aren't the welcome boxes just for the gift subs?


 not to my knowledge. i got that box for $10 (my personal sub, not a gift sub)


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for responding! Maybe I didn't read hard enough, or does Birchbox state this somewhere?
> 
> In any case, I'll get on it since the June set will be lost otherwise. That's kinda disappointing as they are still selling of the products in their store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  It is stated in the FAQ on their website. : )


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked my welcome box, but that was in January so maybe that's why? But still, I loved the Zoya polish in it, as well as the lotion and lip gloss! XD
> 
> I REALLY hope I don't get the eyeko liner, but knowing my luck, one of my boxes will have it. If anyone wants to trade, I'd so be down. Especially for a stila gloss!


 Mine was in Jan too...I was pretty happy to get a Zoya, so I didn't really notice how crappy the rest of the box was haha

Plus, with it being my first ever beauty box, I didn't really know what to expect...so I happily took the zoya and shrugged off the rest and looked forward to other months boxes. I have to say though, I have received 6 full sized products in 6 past months since then...so I've personally been really pleased with BB.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

For my "welcome" box it wasnt bad! It was gossip girl themed so i was so happy! I honestly liked it, i got the box with the polish, anti aging cream (used for undereyes), miracle skin transformer, and something else. Overall im happy i got that and not some other stuff ive heard about as welcome boxes XD


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

This was my welcome box in February. I was not excited.

  Chuao Chocolatier 8-pack Assorted ChocoPod 
 
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 
 
WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser 
Orofluido Elixir 
colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By Th... 
 
 
The Orofluido was awesome, but the chocolate was eh. The Wei cleanser was average.
I don't wear bronzer and didn't love the face puff. The Luminizing Tint was also in bronze and didn't look great on me.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 9, 2012)

So exciting. Since this will be my fifth box, I feel like I can actually narrow it down! Honestly, from what I can potentially get, not one seems like a bad box. Although, I've been happy with them all. Since I am quite busy this week, I hope I can stay off of here and keep my box a surprise this month. Can't wait to get my shipping email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 9, 2012)

My "welcome box" was just last month.

I got the stila bronzer, staniac (obviously), wonderstruck by taylor swift, the comodyne towelettes, and a lunabar.  It wasn't ideal (I could have done without the lunabar even though it was yummy and got no use out of my comodynes), but I was stoked about the bronzer and the staniac, which I use all the time.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my aunt got the bronzer last month and i'm pretty sure it wasn't a full size just because the container was kind of small (i don't have a full size one to compare to it, though). but it seems like it's a sample that would last a while though.


The stila bronzer last month was full size. I thought it looked small too but it's the same size sold at Ulta.

I'm excited about this month's box. My tracking hasn't updated yet, but hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't received an email but I see a new tracking #, it's under my June box though. It isn't updated yet though, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received an email but I see a new tracking #, it's under my June box though. It isn't updated yet though, but will keep an eye on it.


Me too.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too.






(I just needed an excuse to use this cute smiley lol)


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't find this month so thrilling for products?


 each month is becoming less and less thrilling for me.  this month it seems like they are regurgitating a lot of old products.  I feel like if they are going to feature products at least one of those should be in each box and lifestyle extras don't count.  but thats my opinion.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> each month is becoming less and less thrilling for me.  this month it seems like they are regurgitating a lot of old products.  I feel like if they are going to feature products at least one of those should be in each box and lifestyle extras don't count.  but thats my opinion.


I guess we can not all be happy. Last month I was very disappointed with my box, was thinking about canceling but decided to give it another month and I guess BB read my mind because I was very happy this month.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my welcome box in February. I was not excited.
> 
> ...


 This was mine in April... Worst box ever!!! LOL

  stila smoky eye shadow 
Befine Exfoliating Cleanser 
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil 
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz 
Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ® 
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 
 
*Edit- Well in my opinion...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone whos gotten their box tried out the headphones? Did you like them?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was mine in April... Worst box ever!!! LOL
> 
> ...


That is pretty bad. The Stila was a card right? The Befine was probably expired and I always swore I would cancel if I got the fashion tape.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is pretty bad. The Stila was a card right? The Befine was probably expired and I always swore I would cancel if I got the fashion tape.


That was my welcome box also back in april. Horrible.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was mine in April... Worst box ever!!! LOL
> 
> ...


 My welcome box was in April also. It wouldn't have been so bad if the Befine Daily Moisturizer wasn't expired by 3 years, LMAO! At least I got 100 points out of that deal. Anyways, here's what was in my welcome box. (I was actually glad to get this box rather than one of the nature themed ones with the laundry detergent, lol!)

  Befine Exfoliating Cleanser 
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black 
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz 
Color ClubÂ® Neon Nail Polish (Age of Aquarius)
June Jacobs Perfect Pumpkin Enzyme Polish 
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> well said.
> ...


 Yeah that was my welcome box when I joined in January too. I didn't think it was that great, but after months of BB that really wasn't that bad of a box.  I think I just was expecting more because of all the hype!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone whos gotten their box tried out the headphones? Did you like them?


 i like them. very basic. does its' job. nothing more lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 9, 2012)

My welcome box was in Feb and had those dumb eye rock sticker liners. FAIL.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah that was my welcome box when I joined in January too. I didn't think it was that great, but after months of BB that really wasn't that bad of a box.  I think I just was expecting more because of all the hype!


 yeah. i looked back and felt the same way about my welcome box


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol all of the things people have been saying they hate I would actually love to get... I can't even thing about the times I've needed fashion tape because a top or dress kept falling off!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 9, 2012)

> That is pretty bad. The Stila was a card right? The Befine was probably expired and I always swore I would cancel if I got the fashion tape.


 Yes that damn card! Lol I actually tried &amp; hated it. Befine was expired but i did get The 100 pts. Hair oil ehhh, used once &amp; fashion taped I hate n got 2. Only thing i really used is Viva La Juicy. So ya, that box was a complete FAIL!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 9, 2012)

OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol all of the things people have been saying they hate I would actually love to get... I can't even thing about the times I've needed fashion tape because a top or dress kept falling off!


 I thought the same thing.  I have a *horrible* time with bra straps, and I was actually planning on ordering the tape with my feedback points -- and then I got them in the December box.  THEY RIPPED MY FLESH.  It took a week or two to heal, and it *hurt* whenever anything touched the wound.  Since these were on my shoulders, this was pretty much constantly since I tend to wear clothing.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

They do not remove the feedback link. All my products from last month still have the Give Feedback button.



> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


 I checked mine too and the feedback links are still up for the items I got in last month's box. Disappointing but hopefully it will be a different story tomorrow, LOL!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


 Your June box is probably still up there under the Box link.  The feedback links for one month remain active until the next month's box goes live, so you usually see the previous month's box until the 10th.  They should be live first thing in the morning.  This will make it easier for me to get up at way-too-early-in-the-morning:  Get up, and I can see what I'm getting!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 9, 2012)

The feedback button is still there for things I already left feedback for, from last month. Not sure when that goes away...



> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK so i checked  the feedback method not thinking anything would come up but to my surprise the eyeliner came up. This is very strange because I got this in last months box and have already left feedback for it. Can anyone tell me if they remove the feedback link after you take it or do they leave it up until next months selection?


 they still keep it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your June box is probably still up there under the Box link.  The feedback links for one month remain active until the next month's box goes live, so you usually see the previous month's box until the 10th.  They should be live first thing in the morning.  This will make it easier for me to get up at way-too-early-in-the-morning:  Get up, and I can see what I'm getting!


 OMG, I'll be running downstairs and instead of looking under the Christmas tree, I'll be checking Birchbox and hopefully squealing, ha ha ha! Literally Christmas in July!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow thanks guys for answering my post! I am soooo glad i am not getting the eyeliner again. I already traded the sample they sent me last month. I know people probably think i am crazy for not liking it but I just can't use liquid eyeliner. I always end up looking like an A-hole


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't find this month so thrilling for products?


 I can't say I'm stoked out of my mind (like I was for the Teen Vogue and the month wtih the Beauty Blenders), but most boxes looked good to me!  

I'd be most super duper happy to get a Boscia BB Cream but I thought _lots_ of the products look good this month: Ahava mask, Laura Geller lip stick, Stila gloss, Boscia blotting papers (never can have enough), blinc mascara, the liquid liner, more Beauty Blenders (which really are awesome!), Ada bronzers (awesome!), and the Jouer LMT is not bad (but sample is small) etc.  

There are a few duds IMO: Box 8, 13, 15, 19, 27, and the worst of them all....28!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked my welcome box, but that was in January so maybe that's why? But still, I loved the Zoya polish in it, as well as the lotion and lip gloss! XD
> 
> I REALLY hope I don't get the eyeko liner, but knowing my luck, one of my boxes will have it. If anyone wants to trade, I'd so be down. Especially for a stila gloss!


 I remember being a tad disappointed when I got that box, but it taught me a lesson!  Try things!!!

The Zoya polish has amazeballs (pretty shade and such a good formula) and now I have a handful of their mascaras.  

That eye creme by VMZ is the sample that won't end!  GREAT SAMPLE - there was so much product in it since you only need a touch.  I can't say I used it every day, but I have used it *most* days once a day...and it's still going.  It's almost gone now, it requires a q-tip to get whats left on the bottom.  But seriously, I'm still using it MONTHS later.  I have a full-size ready to go, too!

The other sample that looked "meh" and small but that was really awesome and lasted way longer than I expected was the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne.  I have a bunch of Josie Maran Argan oil samples from Sephora and they don't even begin to compare.  That Olie Biologique stuff is ten-times better than pure plain Argan oil.   If my face is: dull, dry, has a zit, puffy - this stuff fixes it over night.  And truly a little goes a long way.  Another sample that is still going, and another one that has a full-size in the shadows ready to go because I can not live without.

So...don't judge a box by it's cover.  Some of the stuff Birchbox finds is incredible and way off my radar.  Another one is that Ada bronzer.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't say I'm stoked out of my mind (like I was for the Teen Vogue and the month wtih the Beauty Blenders), but most boxes looked good to me! Â 

Â 

I'd be most super duper happy to get a Boscia BB Cream but I thought _lots_Â of the products look good this month: Ahava mask, Laura Geller lip stick, Stila gloss, Boscia blotting papers (never can have enough), blinc mascara, the liquid liner, more Beauty Blenders (which really are awesome!), Ada bronzers (awesome!), and the Jouer LMT is not bad (but sample is small) etc. Â 

Â 

There are a few duds IMO: Box 8, 13, 15, 19, 27, and the worst of them all....28! Â 


Well, I guess I have a higher chance to getting a make up item but sine i've been apart of birchbox since last September more than likely I won't be getting a lot of boxes because they do not give repeat items. So, more than likely I will getting one of the three boxes that are up currently. I am not definitely thrilled about the box options this month that will go out.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I have a higher chance to getting a make up item but sine i've been apart of birchbox since last September more than likely I won't be getting a lot of boxes because they do not give repeat items. So, more than likely I will getting one of the three boxes that are up currently. I am not definitely thrilled about the box options this month that will go out.


 Yeah...I think the longer you subscribe it might get harder to get good boxes because of repeat items.  I wish you could elect samples you'd want again to give you more options later.  I'm still only at 6+ months so still lots of box options but I can see where the longer you're a member the harder it can get.

I'll cross my fingers you don't get one of the three that I felt are duds!  lol.  But you know someone else will think you got lucky.  I'm always amazed by that - we all have very different tastes!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Prince (Jul 10, 2012)

I want box 5!! Ahhh!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah...I think the longer you subscribe it might get harder to get good boxes because of repeat items.  I wish you could elect samples you'd want again to give you more options later.  I'm still only at 6+ months so still lots of box options but I can see where the longer you're a member the harder it can get.


 I started in May 2011, and I've been getting more good boxes than bad, and there aren't a ton of boxes this time around that have items I've had before in my main box (I added a couple more a few months ago, and I've been getting overlap across boxes in the same month, but not repeats from one month to another between the boxes).  There was one month earlier this year (February, I think) that really sucked, and I wasn't wild about the _Gossip Girl_ boxes, but for the most part, I think I get decent boxes even if I *do* end up trading a lot of stuff because I just don't use much makeup (which might be why I view the boxes as fairly solid:  I *like* getting a bunch of skincare and maybe a lip product or nail polish once every couple of months or so).


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't say I'm stoked out of my mind (like I was for the Teen Vogue and the month wtih the Beauty Blenders), but most boxes looked good to me!
> 
> ...


I have options for SEVEN boxes but nothing really looks too good.

box 1, 2, 3.7,10, 15, 16.

and no, i do not want any of them in their full contents..some here and there

edit/ i also have not gotten a shipping notice yet


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me on either of my accounts :/ I have a feeling I will have 2 if the same boxes.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a shipping notice for both my accounts on the same day, so im a bit worried that they will be the same again.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no shipping notice for me on either of my accounts :/ I have a feeling I will have 2 if the same boxes.


Ditto here on both of my accounts and on my mom's.  This is a first for me.  I usually get them before now.  =/


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

my box weighs 0.6560.

what is in it?!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

links arent working!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't find this month so thrilling for products?


 Not at all.  I'm not wowed by anything either.


----------



## Wynter (Jul 10, 2012)

.5190 weight here.  It's supposed to show up on the 16th.  I was hoping for Friday, since it's my birthday and all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

My box shipped yesterday, but I still can't see the tracking info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine shipped on the 9th and weighs 0.4530

None of the usual stalking ways is giving me hints to what's in it yet, though. It says it should be delivered on the 16th, but last time it took only 2 or 3 days. So we'll see.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure that was a regular box.I believe Zadi and others have noted in past threads that only gift subs get the welcome boxes. I got a regular box in November.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not to my knowledge. i got that box for $10 (my personal sub, not a gift sub)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

This and the Gossip Girl box were regular boxes.



> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "welcome box" was just last month.
> 
> I got the stila bronzer, staniac (obviously), wonderstruck by taylor swift, the comodyne towelettes, and a lunabar.  It wasn't ideal (I could have done without the lunabar even though it was yummy and got no use out of my comodynes), but I was stoked about the bronzer and the staniac, which I use all the time.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

When do the boxes update on the site?  I could have sworn on the 10th.  I want to see my box!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 10, 2012)

The boxes all look pretty good to me this month. As long as I don't get the lone box with no ear buds, I'll be happy. The odds seem to be in my favor.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

Usually, it is the 10th. You are right!



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do the boxes update on the site?  I could have sworn on the 10th.  I want to see my box!!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm so bummed I haven't got my shipping notice yet.  BB has been disappointing me with shipping lately.  Seems the last two months the shipping has been off for my box and/or my mom's box. 

As far as products go, this month I'll be happy as long as I don't get something they've already sent me--only been with them since Feb. and I see soooo many things I've received already in over half of the potential boxes.  So that's the only thing that will ruin my box this month.  I know people say they don't send out things you've already had, but the have the staniac in several boxes and there are really only like 10 boxes featured that don't have any products I've received.

On that note:  SEND ME MY SHIPPING NOTICE PLEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jul 10, 2012)

My box never seems to update on the 10th.  Seems it is always the 11th and it has been as late as the 13th.  There has only been a handful of times that I was able to see my box online before it arrived at my house.  This may be one of those times.  I got my first shipping notice on Friday and it still has not updated with any info at all.  BOOOOOOOO!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box never seems to update on the 10th.  Seems it is always the 11th and it has been as late as the 13th.  There has only been a handful of times that I was able to see my box online before it arrived at my house.  This may be one of those times.  I got my first shipping notice on Friday and it still has not updated with any info at all.  BOOOOOOOO!


 Mine was also shipped on Friday and it's stuck in Edgewood, NY.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

On the plus side, they updated the "What's New" shop section, which shows all of the products in this month's box.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

I actually don't want mine yet because I don't want any of the boxes sent yet!



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed I haven't got my shipping notice yet.  BB has been disappointing me with shipping lately.  Seems the last two months the shipping has been off for my box and/or my mom's box.
> 
> ...


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This and the Gossip Girl box were regular boxes.


I guess I didn't even know that they normally had separate welcome boxes.  Ha, by welcome box I meant my first one.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 10, 2012)

The shop is updated to July, I tried looking for feedback but nada.  No shipping notice here either.  There were only about 6 boxes that would have duplicates for me so I have no clue what I'm getting.  I'll be happy with most any of them though.  On a side note, I really need to get into trading.  I have all of box 26 from June, the Revolution Organics BB, among many, many others just sitting around.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me


----------



## manuri (Jul 10, 2012)

I received my shipping notice on Friday but I have yet to even get the weight of my box, it's just not updated. I gave birchbox an email last night since I already received tracking information on a gift box that I gave which was shipped yesterday. I hope my box didn't go missing somewhere...


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 10, 2012)

My shipping updated this morning!



 My box weight for account 1 is .6500!


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 10, 2012)

So I got my box yesterday, and an additional package from BB with some sort of pink leather keychain w/a pocket in it to hold a lip gloss? The card said it was a Thank you for my loyalty to BB (I've been a member over a year). Has anyone else ever received this?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually don't want mine yet because I don't want any of the boxes sent yet!


Lol, I don't mind as long as I don't get a repeat, which they say shouldn't happen anyway.  I'm trying to figure out if the polishes sent are going to be a different color then sent out before because the color club ones featured here were featured in the GG boxes, but I only remember people getting clambake coral (which i got) and disco nap...based on the colors on BB's site there are more options, so hopefully different colors will be sent out if people who got the polishes before are getting them.

On that note, does anyone know--if you get the same thing but in a different color (such as nail polish), would you be able to leave feedback still because whenever I;ve left feedback before it usually doesn't specify color you received.


----------



## annacristina (Jul 10, 2012)

Wooo! I got my box yesterday... I got box #21 as well. I'm pretty stoked on the Amika stuff, not so much the Stila lip glaze. That color is just not me. Tried the Dirt scrub last night as well and it's just not for me though it smells awesome!! All in all, this has got to be one of my better boxes though.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 10, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6620

*anyone get this box yet?  if so, which one is it??   thanks!!*


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice on either of my 3 accounts... Im going a lil crazy over here.. I think the boxes update on the 11th since the June items ship free until the 10th (today)

Edit: I have received 2 of my ship notices so far. But the sequence in #s is different enough that I think there is a high probability they are different boxes


----------



## astokes (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I don't mind as long as I don't get a repeat, which they say shouldn't happen anyway.  I'm trying to figure out if the polishes sent are going to be a different color then sent out before because the color club ones featured here were featured in the GG boxes, but I only remember people getting clambake coral (which i got) and disco nap...based on the colors on BB's site there are more options, so hopefully different colors will be sent out if people who got the polishes before are getting them.
> 
> On that note, does anyone know--if you get the same thing but in a different color (such as nail polish), would you be able to leave feedback still because whenever I;ve left feedback before it usually doesn't specify color you received.


  Yes, they will let you leave feedback if it is a different color. The feedback buttons change each month.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

I opened my email and just got  my shipping notice a minute after I opened it!





It has already transferred out of NY state so it's probably been sitting in the UPS hub for a few days.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not wowed by anything either.


 Honestly, what i'd really like is the shimmer lotion or the laura geller lipstick but more than likely I will not get it because I got such a great box last month. And well, the universe works against me and BB.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Jul 10, 2012)

Got this notice yesterday - anyone with this weight? Projected delivery 7/13 xoxo

Weight (lbs.):

0.6510
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 13 2012


----------



## motherofall6 (Jul 10, 2012)

my box is .646 , wont be here till maybe monday


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> each month is becoming less and less thrilling for me.  this month it seems like they are regurgitating a lot of old products.  I feel like if they are going to feature products at least one of those should be in each box and lifestyle extras don't count.  but thats my opinion.


 Yeah, it's a really hit and miss with me this month considering the fact I see a LOT of repeats for me.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wooo! I got my box yesterday... I got box #21 as well. I'm pretty stoked on the Amika stuff, not so much the Stila lip glaze. That color is just not me. Tried the Dirt scrub last night as well and it's just not for me though it smells awesome!! All in all, this has got to be one of my better boxes though.


Is that one of the ones with the nail polish? If so, what color  did you get?


----------



## elfbabe07 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey did any one get a box with the weight of 0.5180? If so what box was it?


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 10, 2012)

I stayed up until midnight and they didn't update their site... and still haven't! I'm getting a little antsy, I just need to have it updated so I can give feedback and get my points. I have my eyes on Clarks Botanical Lip Tint. Is it any good?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elfbabe07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey did any one get a box with the weight of 0.5180? If so what box was it?


 Mine is .5273 lbs.   Seems close!  I haven't received mine yet.  Shipping says Friday.  From the other weights I've seen our boxes are in the middle.  Not the heaviest, but not the lightest.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jul 10, 2012)

I told 2 of my friends to sign up for BB this month because I thought they wouldn't get the never-exciting-starter-box.  I am so glad they didn't sign up because I would have felt so bad!


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is .646 , wont be here till maybe monday


 Mine is .649 and also looking at Monday delivery. Bet we got the same box!

My eligible (ie. no repeats) boxes are: 1, 6, 7, 8, 15, 16, 17, 31


----------



## elfbabe07 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks allthingsamiee!!


----------



## juk723 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box yesterday, and an additional package from BB with some sort of pink leather keychain w/a pocket in it to hold a lip gloss? The card said it was a Thank you for my loyalty to BB (I've been a member over a year). Has anyone else ever received this?


 
So cool! I was with Birchbox from Oct 2010 and just cancelled last month  b/c of the disappointing $ variances in boxes. 

I never got anything for loyalty.

I'd be willing to trade stuff on my list if you don't like your pouch...




 Just PM if interested.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is .649 and also looking at Monday delivery. Bet we got the same box!


 Could we be box triplets? Lol, my weight is .646 and scheduled for a Monday delivery, too!! Just finally got a shopping notice for account #2, but no weight yet..


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone who is wondering about the mystery Stila product that seems smaller than a pallette, bigger than a card sample...I found this posted under the Stila brand profile on the BB site: Could this be what it is? Not sure, it could still just be a card sample, but found it interesting. I don't see the actual product listed yet.

Birchbox extra The newly launched Travel Palettes are a series of destination-themed color collections (American road trip, Russian odyssey). Each includes four shadows and a convertible color; at $10, theyâ€™re an amazing score and too adorable to pass up.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally received my shipping notice an hour ago (but I already had it since I checked myself, info just isn't updated yet)

Those that have not received a notice yet, check under your June box, the tracking # is an updated one for your July box.


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping information yesterday. My box weighs 0.5980 and should arrive July 16th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else with that weight? I am hoping for Box 2, 12, 13, or 20!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kathrynp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping information yesterday. My box weighs 0.5980 and should arrive July 16th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else with that weight? I am hoping for Box 2, 12, 13, or 20!


 Yep, I have that weight and arrival date too! I'm personally hoping for box 8. A lot of the boxes would be repeats for me this month and that one seems pretty good. I definitely don't want any with the Boscia BB cream since I've tried it before and it's way too dark. Wish I could have gotten the Dr. Jart this month instead of before! The size is bigger this month it seems and it is is light enough for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2012)

got my shipping today and it has a box weight of .5300. says it's supposed to be here the 16th but i'm hoping it will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## jessskad (Jul 10, 2012)

My box weight says 

Weight (lbs.):
0.5380

Anybody else have this weight?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 10, 2012)

I got both my Notifications within 4 minutes of each other. No weights yet but I have a feeling they will be the same. Hopefully it's at least a cool box!!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone who is wondering about the mystery Stila product that seems smaller than a pallette, bigger than a card sample...I found this posted under the Stila brand profile on the BB site: Could this be what it is? Not sure, it could still just be a card sample, but found it interesting. I don't see the actual product listed yet.
> 
> Birchbox extra The newly launched Travel Palettes are a series of destination-themed color collections (American road trip, Russian odyssey). Each includes four shadows and a convertible color; at $10, theyâ€™re an amazing score and too adorable to pass up.


 Oh, in addition to this, on the July Box page there is a link for a "mesmerizing eye shadow pallette" at the top of the page that leads to nowhere. Guessing it hasn't been uploaded yet.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 10, 2012)

My shipping notification updated for both my accounts. Even though I got the notifications minutes apart from each other...perhaps I am getting different boxes?

The weight on my main account is 0.5480 which I'm not due to receive until Monday (still in NY) BUT the weight on my second account is 0.5560 and the projected delivery date is Friday but I see it's already in my area so I will probably get it tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 10, 2012)

> So I got my box yesterday, and an additional package from BB with some sort of pink leather keychain w/a pocket in it to hold a lip gloss? The card said it was a Thank you for my loyalty to BB (I've been a member over a year). Has anyone else ever received this?


 Really? I've been a member for 21 months, so hopefully there's one coming my way!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anyone who recieved their shipping notifications yesterday update? Im so antsy to get my weight to find a box twin


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my notice yesterday with the weight .6380. I haven't seen anyone with this weight yet. I was trying to figure out which one looks heaviest but they all look about the same to me.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

So the feedback method no longer works, right? I tried it and nothing.


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

I really wanted the Stila Lip Gloss but I would be happy with box 8 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems like that would be a heavier box though. Who knows?? I always guess my box wrong! haha and it is never the one I wanted!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the feedback method no longer works, right? I tried it and nothing.


Not right now.


----------



## karenX (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened my email and just got  my shipping notice a minute after I opened it!
> 
> ...


 I think you might have the same box as me. I'm somewhat convinced that I have box 3, 10, or 30 coming. But who knows?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday with the weight .6380. I haven't seen anyone with this weight yet. I was trying to figure out which one looks heaviest but they all look about the same to me.


The heaviest I've seen so far is on page 36, hers weighed like .67something


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not right now.


Thanks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm at .6600...the boxes seem to really vary this month. I am guessing the heavier boxes might have a Larabar (they seem larger than normal Larabars) and some kind of liquid product in them.

Usually I am open to pretty much any product in a BB, but I hope they don't send me the lipstick in this heat. It will 100% likely arrive melted here in GA. Everything else looks good to me. And yes, I like Larabars, although perhaps that's an unpopular opinion around here! They are natural and filling!


----------



## chelseaS (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine is 0.6350....


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone who is wondering about the mystery Stila product that seems smaller than a pallette, bigger than a card sample...I found this posted under the Stila brand profile on the BB site: Could this be what it is? Not sure, it could still just be a card sample, but found it interesting. I don't see the actual product listed yet.
> 
> Birchbox extra The newly launched Travel Palettes are a series of destination-themed color collections (American road trip, Russian odyssey). Each includes four shadows and a convertible color; at $10, theyâ€™re an amazing score and too adorable to pass up.



that would be really cool! for the like 3 people who get that box anyway hehe/

no shipping for me  yet !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and no feedback cheatering.


----------



## arendish (Jul 10, 2012)

My only hope (which will never come true) is that they are taking into account those who have gotten the blender cleanser but not the actually beauty blender before and sending it to us! That looks like an amazing box.

My shipping updated today and the weight of my box is 0.4940.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you might have the same box as me. I'm somewhat convinced that I have box 3, 10, or 30 coming. But who knows?


 I could get 3 or 10 but 30 is out of the question for me since i've gotten one or more of those products.


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at .6600...the boxes seem to really vary this month. I am guessing the heavier boxes might have a Larabar (they seem larger than normal Larabars) and some kind of liquid product in them.
> 
> Usually I am open to pretty much any product in a BB, but I hope they don't send me the lipstick in this heat. It will 100% likely arrive melted here in GA. Everything else looks good to me. And yes, I like Larabars, although perhaps that's an unpopular opinion around here! They are natural and filling!


  I am in GA too and as much as I would love a new lipstick, there is no way it could sit in my mailbox all day and still be in one piece!


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Jul 10, 2012)

My box arrived this morning (gotta love MORNING mail) and my shipping weight was 0.5120 - and I got box #5, using Zadidoll's list.

My box shipped on the 7th and I'm in Delaware, so I'm pretty impressed with the delivery, considering there was a holiday mixed in this month.

I really like my box this month, although I was crossing fingers to FINALLY get a beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jul 10, 2012)

If I end up getting an eyeliner, I would love to trade for a lipstick! As much as I love eyeliner, I have already discovered my HG liquid liner. I'm not a huge fan of liquid liner pens. But like someone said, not sure a lipstick would last in this Florida heat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting so impatient! I keep checking the BB site and our boxes aren't up yet...hurry up BB! Don't you know you have a lot of impatient subscribers here?!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice today! .5350 is the weight. It says ETA is July 16th, but they usually show up a couple days early for me.

I tried the feedback snoop, but no info available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It could always just be a sample card of the same colors, but a 10 dollar palette isn't outside the realm of possibility. I got my shipping notice yesterday so I guess it's back to business as usual. But no feedback yet either. I'm hoping for box 8 (there are really only 12 boxes that I could possibly get without repeats) I did love the Stila bronzer, btw! It rubs in very sheer and is not too dark for me!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got mine, my weight was .5730... Hmmm wonder what it is??


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who recieved their shipping notifications yesterday update? Im so antsy to get my weight to find a box twin


 Mine hasn't updated yet.  I swear I've been checking like every 10 minutes! Ha!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, in addition to this, on the July Box page there is a link for a "mesmerizing eye shadow pallette" at the top of the page that leads to nowhere. Guessing it hasn't been uploaded yet.


it still goes nowhere but the URL gives something away

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-eyeshadow-palette-in-the-garden which i guess is this http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=1121


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

I just looked at the boxes on Zadidoll's thread--OMG I love them all!! I'd be happy with any of those boxes. Even the items I have already received once are ones I really like and would be down to get more of. Except box 28--UGH! I hope I don't get that one! lol


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it still goes nowhere but the URL gives something away
> ...


 I noticed that too! Seems to be something different from the 10 dollar travel palettes they mentioned on the Stila BB page. Oh, I do love a good mystery!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived this morning (gotta love MORNING mail) and my shipping weight was 0.5120 - and I got box #5, using Zadidoll's list.
> 
> ...


5 is my dream box, but I'm not getting it because my weight was .63. I'm happy for you though!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It could always just be a sample card of the same colors, but a 10 dollar palette isn't outside the realm of possibility. I got my shipping notice yesterday so I guess it's back to business as usual. But no feedback yet either. I'm hoping for box 8 (there are really only 12 boxes that I could possibly get without repeats) I did love the Stila bronzer, btw! It rubs in very sheer and is not too dark for me!



isn't it awesome? i'm glad we got it when we did - just in time to help my face be not so pasty for summer lol.

it would be cool if we got palettes!!


----------



## redfox (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally got my shipping email this morning! Still hasn't updated though.  I'm usually one of the people who receives their box early so I'm excited to see what the later box will bring.  If you consider different shades of Color Club not a repeat then there are 12 boxes I could be getting.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at the boxes on Zadidoll's thread--OMG I love them all!! I'd be happy with any of those boxes. Even the items I have already received once are ones I really like and would be down to get more of. Except box 28--UGH! I hope I don't get that one! lol


 i think 28 is a welcome box this month. too many repeats for a regular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still, i kinda wanted some stupid hair ties... lol


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a feeling my box is just going to show up without any warning, my shipping still has not updated 

Im hoping it has the stila card/palette, beauty blender, or lipstick, As long as i get a good box i wouldnt mind no shipping info


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It could always just be a sample card of the same colors, but a 10 dollar palette isn't outside the realm of possibility. I got my shipping notice yesterday so I guess it's back to business as usual. But no feedback yet either. I'm hoping for box 8 (there are really only 12 boxes that I could possibly get without repeats) I did love the Stila bronzer, btw! It rubs in very sheer and is not too dark for me!


  Which boxes would be repeats for you? I am pretty positive we are getting the same box and I'd like to know which ones to eliminate! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 5 is my dream box, but I'm not getting it because my weight was .63. I'm happy for you though!


5 for me too !

they are all pretty decent this month. aside from 28 lol.  all i want is an eyeliner! which i'm sure i won't get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish luck !

ughhh patience = zero lol

.. *twitch*


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think 28 is a welcome box this month. too many repeats for a regular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still, i kinda wanted some stupid hair ties... lol


 They have knock offs of those hair ties at walmart now! They come in packs of 2 for $1.48.....I bought some the other day lol. I love the twistbands but I'm not paying $10 for six of them!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 10, 2012)

btw in order to "cheat" the birchbox code- all you have to do is buy 1 item from the sun and surf category, with a total of $50 worth of items from any category- for instance you could buy just one item from that store, and then some nail polish or something and the code will work!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kathrynp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which boxes would be repeats for you? I am pretty positive we are getting the same box and I'd like to know which ones to eliminate! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The only boxes I should possibly get (without repeats) are 1, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 21, and 22. Whoops, guess there's 13.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling my box is just going to show up without any warning, my shipping still has not updated
> 
> Im hoping it has the stila card/palette, beauty blender, or lipstick, As long as i get a good box i wouldnt mind no shipping info


My shipping hasn't either, no weight, no nothing, just sitting in lala land.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have knock offs of those hair ties at walmart now! They come in packs of 2 for $1.48.....I bought some the other day lol. I love the twistbands but I'm not paying $10 for six of them!


sweet, thanks! i had seen some similar at target like last year?? maybe but they disappeared. they look like they could be strong enough for me , lol. i break hairties and brushes alike.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only boxes I should possibly get (without repeats) are 1, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 21, and 22. Whoops, guess there's 13.


 whoops, scratch that again. I COULD get 14, not 13.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only boxes I should possibly get (without repeats) are 1, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 21, and 22. Whoops, guess there's 13.


13 looks great !  i really love that lip enhancer but not feeling like spending so much on a full sized one


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoops, scratch that again. I COULD get 14, not 13.


then woops at our forum flooding XD


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sweet, thanks! i had seen some similar at target like last year?? maybe but they disappeared. they look like they could be strong enough for me , lol. i break hairties and brushes alike.


 The elastic was probably thicker than the twistbands. I still have a twistband that i got back in March's box and I cant believe I haven't broken or lost it yet!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 13 looks great !  i really love that lip enhancer but not feeling like spending so much on a full sized one


 LOL...just posted that I mixed 13 and 14 up. Which is good because the Klorane shampoo is designed for blond hair, which I don't have, and I've gotten the lip enhancer before....it was _so small._


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

they still do. i just bought some last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 10, 2012)

waaaahhhh all i want is for my box to load!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Feedback method yet?

And got one shipping notice but not on the other one yet.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Feedback method yet?
> 
> And got one shipping notice but not on the other one yet.


 feedback method doesn't work for me yet.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice for 1 box today, still waiting on the other. the first box doesn't have any weight info yet though. I'm hoping the feedback method updates so I can go hunting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

Scusi...but for the ladies who got boxes or are about to...would you mind listing your box #'s and the shipping weight? If you wouldn't mind...there's sooooo many pages to start going through and it'll be nice for us cheaters who're dying of curiosity!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scusi...but for the ladies who got boxes or are about to...would you mind listing your box #'s and the shipping weight? If you wouldn't mind...there's sooooo many pages to start going through and it'll be nice for us cheaters who're dying of curiosity!


^ lol this please


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 10, 2012)

feedback method is not working for me either (you would think it would since the july's box is up, but nope)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ^ lol this please


 I've only found two boxes received with weights....lol I'm about to start messaging people, but I'm dying to know!!!! Lol


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 10, 2012)

The weight for my 1st box is .5420. Anyone have something similar?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only found two boxes received with weights....lol I'm about to start messaging people, but I'm dying to know!!!! Lol


i know right. i feel like, emotional about it.hahah. this might be pms i can't tell.


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only boxes I should possibly get (without repeats) are 1, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 21, and 22. Whoops, guess there's 13.


  out of those 5, 9 and 11 would be repeats for me so maybe we can eliminate those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice this morning. Package was mailed yesterday. It weighs 5370, but I can't find any hints on my BB account. There are a few boxes that I'd LOVE to get--but I never get anything I really like or use, or want the full size. I did get the Georgie Winks lashes in last month's box, but wasn't impressed with them (they are no better/more pliable than E.L.F.'s). If they want to sell the full-size versions, they need to tailor what they send, and I don't think they get that. I have no use for perfume samples, because I know what perfumes I can wear (I have allergies). This is my 3rd box, and I may/may not cancel after this one. I love BB, in theory...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2513309
Sequence Number: 
041030710121536791
Zip Code: 
94080
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5140
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


Any possible box twins?


----------



## alyn308 (Jul 10, 2012)

My weight was 0.5420 and I got Box 7.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kathrynp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> out of those 5, 9 and 11 would be repeats for me so maybe we can eliminate those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oooh, sneaky! Good, I didn't really want any of those anyway, lol!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2513309
> ...


 My extra account is your box twin! =)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

Ooo..nice box, the hair masque, perfume, and stila lippie look awesome!



> Originally Posted by *alyn308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight was 0.5420 and I got Box 7.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alyn308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight was 0.5420 and I got Box 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My extra account is your box twin! =)


 Haha I bet we could narrow it down between the two of us. That might make us overly obsessed and crazy thought. lolol

Ive looked at boxes and my options are 1-22, &amp; boxes 30, 31. So if you dont mind list ur possible boxes out of these. LOL sorry im seriously obsessing right now


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been tracking the weights for the boxes since this month there's a chance I can actually narrow it down due to repeats. Weights so far for the boxes received:

7 - 0.5420

9 - 0.5750

23 - 0.5730


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 10, 2012)

I keep checking for feedback buttons like a mad woman. 



 lol. I love the random smileys on this website! My boxes weight is .501.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5970
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

If I go based off of no repeats than I'm up for 1,6,7,8,13,14,15,16,18,22,23,24,31. Lol, that's still quite a lot!


----------



## Souly (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine is super light  .3600  I have no idea what box it is.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is super light  .3600  I have no idea what box it is.


Oh geez, I hope you dont get stuck with the awful shadow card!


----------



## karenX (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is super light  .3600  I have no idea what box it is.


 looking at the items, I would GUESS yours to be #25. That's just a guess, though.

My weight is .4530, and I think mine will be 3, 10, or 30 (which are all the same box, but with different shades of makeup, I believe)


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only hope (which will never come true) is that they are taking into account those who have gotten the blender cleanser but not the actually beauty blender before and sending it to us! That looks like an amazing box.
> 
> My shipping updated today and the weight of my box is 0.4940.


 Me too!! I got the cleanser last month and I love it for my brushes and will definitely repurchase full size, but I would also love a beauty blender to try!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tracking the weights for the boxes since this month there's a chance I can actually narrow it down due to repeats. Weights so far for the boxes received:
> 
> ...


 11- .5895

21 - .6710

Also, someone else with box 9 had a wt. of .548


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The heaviest I've seen so far is on page 36, hers weighed like .67something


 that must have been mine, box 21. i think that the dirt jar  that i got made it heavy


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2513309
> ...


 I think you and I are box twins!

Sequence Number:
040860707121360070
Zip Code:
32836
Weight (lbs.):
0.5220
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 13 2012
  Date
Description
Location
Jul 7 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got both my Notifications within 4 minutes of each other. No weights yet but I have a feeling they will be the same. Hopefully it's at least a cool box!!


 That is how mine went down also but the weights on my boxes are different...


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

Those of you who've got your box already--do you like the headphones?


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I may be getting #24 because my package id is bb24676. I guess it could be box 2. If it is #24 I know I won't use the Dr. Jart's because I already have a sample tube from Sephora and I don't like it. Would have loved #6, #8, #13, oh well. Box 2 is preferable to box 24, which means I'll get box 24.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is super light  .3600  I have no idea what box it is.


 hopefully it's not the punishment box...i mean box 28


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have 3 boxes on their way (dont judge me!). One shipped Friday July 6th with weight of .5280 , the other shipped Monday with a weight of .5210. The final doesnt have updated tracking yet, but also shipped Monday and I received the notice at around the same time as seond box. Not sure what I'm getting yet though.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who've got your box already--do you like the headphones?


 they're okay. i'm using them right now. they get the job done. nothing more. i could use a little bass though


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 10, 2012)

whatttt.... still no shipping confirmation for me =( I know they took the money from my account already, but should I be worried yet?


----------



## Souly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh geez, I hope you dont get stuck with the awful shadow card!


 I prob did!


----------



## astokes (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who've got your box already--do you like the headphones?


  I think someone said they were just average as far as sound quality.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 10, 2012)

I signed up for a second account for the May Gossip Girl box and then canceled it for June, but decided to reactivated it for July once I canceled my Glossybox. 

The problem is I unsubscribed from Birchbox emails for the email address I used for my second account using the unsubscribe button at the bottom of the email. Now I can't figure out how to resubscribe and I have no way of knowing whether or not my box has shipped!

Has any one else encountered this issue and figured out the solution before? Thanks!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived this morning (gotta love MORNING mail) and my shipping weight was 0.5120 - and I got box #5, using Zadidoll's list.
> 
> ...


 Shucks, that's the box I really wanted but neither of my boxes weigh close to this :-(


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight for my 1st box is .5420. Anyone have something similar?


 mine is .5460...box twins maybe??!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're okay. i'm using them right now. they get the job done. nothing more. i could use a little bass though


 Well...not sure how I will like them. They may be going up for trade. I am a bass player and I really need my bass!!


----------



## astokes (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a second account for the May Gossip Girl box and then canceled it for June, but decided to reactivated it for July once I canceled my Glossybox.
> 
> ...


  I would just email Birchbox using the email that you want to subscribe again and tell them what happened.

You could also try reentering your email addy in your account info.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 10, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my shipment confirmation. Grr! LOL! This morning, I looked up the items I got in June and the feedback buttons were still on them. Well, just now I checked again and the feedback buttons are gone so even though it's a small step, I feel like progress has been made, LOL!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been tracking the weights for the boxes since this month there's a chance I can actually narrow it down due to repeats. Weights so far for the boxes received:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 11- .5895
> 
> 21 - .6710


 5 - .5120

I've been tracking them too. Not that it helps me yet since I received my shipping notice yesterday but still no weight or updates.  Grrrr....


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt.... still no shipping confirmation for me =( I know they took the money from my account already, but should I be worried yet?


 I don't have a shipping notice yet, either. I also checked my tracking # via Birchbox but it's still associated with my June box. It's just the 10th today so they still have some time - I'm sure we'll get emails soon!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone said they were just average as far as sound quality.


 it was probably me lol


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I may be getting #24 because my package id is bb24676. I guess it could be box 2. If it is #24 I know I won't use the Dr. Jart's because I already have a sample tube from Sephora and I don't like it. Would have loved #6, #8, #13, oh well. Box 2 is preferable to box 24, which means I'll get box 24.


 I don't know if I'd go by that ID thing. Mine is similar (bb2472...) and if we aren't supposed to get repeats, I can't get box 2 or 24.

My weight shows .4910


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.5970
> ...


  I have the same weight and with a little box stalking (haha) I have narrowed it down to 1,6,8,14,15,16, or 22  Still a lot, but better than 1-31  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looking at the items, I would GUESS yours to be #25. That's just a guess, though.
> 
> My weight is .4530, and I think mine will be 3, 10, or 30 (which are all the same box, but with different shades of makeup, I believe)


 Mine is .4700. Maybe we're box twins. That finishing gloss could be promising, and it looks full size!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...not sure how I will like them. They may be going up for trade. I am a bass player and I really need my bass!!


 me too. i'm a headphone snob.  i'm using these to transcribe some audio files at work


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt.... still no shipping confirmation for me =( I know they took the money from my account already, but should I be worried yet?


 I havent received mine either.  Maybe we will get them by the end of the day today.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I may be getting #24 because my package id is bb24676. I guess it could be box 2. If it is #24 I know I won't use the Dr. Jart's because I already have a sample tube from Sephora and I don't like it. Would have loved #6, #8, #13, oh well. Box 2 is preferable to box 24, which means I'll get box 24.


 Ooh, if you do get Dr. Jart, I'd trade for both your tubes. I bought it last month and it is my FAVORITE! Don't leave the house without it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt.... still no shipping confirmation for me =( I know they took the money from my account already, but should I be worried yet?


 I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation yet either. But, based on something that someone else posted here, I went to my BB account and clicked on June box. There was a tracking number, when I clicked on that, there it was! Tracking for the July box. Weird....Mine says shipped on July 7th. Estimated delivery date of July 13th. So, it is worth a shot to check it that way!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine weighs .5273

boxes i would be eligible for if i don't get repeats are 1,5,7,8,17,23,24 &amp; 31  -- 8 boxes total.  If anyone is my box twin, maybe we can narrow it down together?! Because I'm impatient like that...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Jul 10, 2012)

I received Box #5 (per Zadidoll's list) and my shipping weight was 0.5120



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scusi...but for the ladies who got boxes or are about to...would you mind listing your box #'s and the shipping weight? If you wouldn't mind...there's sooooo many pages to start going through and it'll be nice for us cheaters who're dying of curiosity!


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

To ordinarysarah: Would love to trade! I have a few BB cream sample tubes that don't suit me. Have you tried Dior? I have a used once tube of that I'd love to part with.


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my notice yesterday, but I don't have a weight or projected date... I'm completely in the dark on this one so I can't wait to get a random surprise in my mailbox sometime this week!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Target has some right now in the girls accessories section. (not the hair section) They are 5 for $2.99 i believe. I bought em!


 thanks !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To ordinarysarah: Would love to trade! I have a few BB cream sample tubes that don't suit me. Have you tried Dior? I have a used once tube of that I'd love to part with.


 I would love to try Dior! Also, if you get or have the Boscia, I'd love to try that one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let you know what I get in my box if I want to trade any of it--I also have other items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These are the boxes I think I can get, if they don't do repeats and if they don't give you something you already purchased in the shop: #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 20, 22, 30, 31. I would LOVE 5 and 14, but any of them are great! I really wish I could get 6, but I've already received the perfume from that box in another box, as well as a Color Club polish, and I've purchased one item from that box. Boo!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

I could get 31, 24, 23, 22, 18,17, 16, 15, 13, 11, 9, 8, 7, 6, 1- exactly half. What numbers have been received thus far? I am obviously in wave 2 of shipping.

ETA:

It looks like 11, 9, 7 &amp; 23 off my list and 5 &amp; 21 which I could not have gotten were all shipped first wave. Since they have all been received. Any other numbers out there?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have knock offs of those hair ties at walmart now! They come in packs of 2 for $1.48.....I bought some the other day lol. I love the twistbands but I'm not paying $10 for six of them!


 Sephora had some that I bought.  They are nicer than the Twist Ties IMO, but a little smaller.  

My salon now sells some for $1/piece, too.  They're starting to pick up momentum.

Really, I should probably just make my own...


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to try Dior! Also, if you get or have the Boscia, I'd love to try that one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let you know what I get in my box if I want to trade any of it--I also have other items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't have the Boscia, but I do have a Nars tinted moisturizer with SPF30. The Dior is Hydra Life SPF 30.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't have the Boscia, but I do have a Nars tinted moisturizer with SPF30. The Dior is Hydra Life SPF 30.


ahhh the nars tinted moisturizer is SO CREAMY &lt;3


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 10, 2012)

Oooh, Box 5 seems wonderful!  My weight is .5020, I don't know if I've seen anyone really close to that, at least not that anyone has received yet...I wonder if it's close enough to the .5120??


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 10, 2012)

Just checked the mail, and mine was waiting for me!





I got Box Number 9, which has:

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive

Alterna Bamboo UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide

Harvey Prince Hello

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum

Tea Forte Minteas

Earbuds

All in all, i'm totally pleased with this box. I've wanted to try the Hello fragrance for awhile, so now I get the chance. I was going to use my points on the eyeko skinny liner, and I'm happy I got it. Even got the exact color I wanted! Very happy this month. I'm working on a review for my blog right now, and it's definitely gonna be a favorable one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh the nars tinted moisturizer is SO CREAMY &lt;3


 Yea, but I'm a weird fit color-wise. I do like Garnier's BB, I wear it under my sunblock.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine shipped the 9th and should be here today or tomorrow, it arrived in my city yesterday. My weight is 0.5290 not sure what box it may be.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

I still think the Korean ones are the very best. Some people like Skin79 but I adore Missha!



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, but I'm a weird fit color-wise. I do like Garnier's BB, I wear it under my sunblock.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

HOW LONG is it going to take for them to update with my info???


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped the 9th and should be here today or tomorrow, it arrived in my city yesterday. My weight is 0.5290 not sure what box it may be.


 Mine shipped yesterday and I live just one state over (CT) but I haven't gotten any updates or even detailed tracking info! Usually my boxes take 1 business day max from when they were shipped to arrive.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine's super close, so hopefully I get it soon....mine shipped out Saturday with a weight of  0.5560. I haven't seen anyone whos' gotten their box with a similar weight so I'm left to wonder


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped the 9th and should be here today or tomorrow, it arrived in my city yesterday. My weight is 0.5290 not sure what box it may be.


 i think we're box twins!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still think the Korean ones are the very best. Some people like Skin79 but I adore Missha!


haven't tried missha yet but i am loving my holika holika one. though it is too light for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (summer insta-tan) so i am blending it with my TM.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked the mail, and mine was waiting for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to run home in the middle of the day and there was a Birchbox waiting on top of the mailboxes! 

... Unfortunately, it was for my neighbor. Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## kloom (Jul 10, 2012)

One of my boxes is being delivered today, but it won't get here until 3 or 4 PST! The expected delivery was the 12th and the weight is .5340.

    I haven't been sent a shipping notification on my other account, so I think it's safe to say they're not the same box.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to run home in the middle of the day and there was a Birchbox waiting on top of the mailboxes!
> 
> ... Unfortunately, it was for my neighbor. Mine hasn't arrived yet.


Goodness you must live in a trusting place, if there was a box on top of my mailbox it would soooo be gone, of course my mailbox is across the street from my house! Thankfully our mail lady brings packages up to the house and sets them inside the screen porch.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 10, 2012)

I am dying without the feedback method up yet, I just want to know! I like to hunt the feedback method rather than just seeing a picture of your box. The excitement of looking through each item, with your eyes slightly squinted at the ones you don't want hoping the feedback does show up and that sigh of relief when it doesn't.

anyone? anyone?


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got my box today. It weighed .5230

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/553323_202957326499282_1264958633_n.jpg


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hopefully it's not the punishment box...i mean box 28


 I actually like box 28 Lol!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am dying without the feedback method up yet, I just want to know! I like to hunt the feedback method rather than just seeing a picture of your box. The excitement of looking through each item, with your eyes slightly squinted at the ones you don't want hoping the feedback does show up and that sigh of relief when it doesn't.
> 
> anyone? anyone?


 me too! The feedback method is my favorite.


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine shipped and will be here by the 16th.

Weight is 0.4920, and I could be getting 1, 5, 6, 8, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24 or 31.

Based on weight, I'm guessing 15, 19 or 31.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am dying without the feedback method up yet, I just want to know! I like to hunt the feedback method rather than just seeing a picture of your box. The excitement of looking through each item, with your eyes slightly squinted at the ones you don't want hoping the feedback does show up and that sigh of relief when it doesn't.
> 
> anyone? anyone?


 Ha ha, yeah I'm the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't wait until I know whats in my box but then once I know I will either be super happy about it or bummed lol.

This happens every single month


----------



## tameloy (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked the mail, and mine was waiting for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a shipping notice yet, either. I also checked my tracking # via Birchbox but it's still associated with my June box. It's just the 10th today so they still have some time - I'm sure we'll get emails soon!


Hopefully, but June it seemed like people were still getting their notices/boxes pretty late (like way past the 10th).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait until I know whats in my box but then once I know I will either be super happy about it or bummed lol.
> 
> This happens every single month








The thrill of the hunt! lol


----------



## Pellen (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped yesterday and I live just one state over (CT) but I haven't gotten any updates or even detailed tracking info! Usually my boxes take 1 business day max from when they were shipped to arrive.


This is my third box and the tracking hasn't been right yet. Month 1 they lost the box and it had to go all over the place before it got to me I didn't get my box until the almost the end of May. Last month I received the updated tracking info the day before my box showed up at my house. I got my shipping notice yesterday too and it hasn't updated yet either, so like last month the same thing is probably going to happen. I live on the coast side of GA right off of I95 so anytime I get anything from this coast it never takes more than a week tops.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today. It weighed .5253
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't see it, am I doing it wrong?


Nope, I cannot see anything either.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I cannot see anything either.


 Ditto


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight for my 1st box is .5420. Anyone have something similar?


 Someone with the weight of .5420 got box number 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 10, 2012)

all I know is if I get box # 1 for either of my subs, everything is going up for trade and I'm going to stamp my feet all day.

Still haven't gotten a shipping notice for my second BB sub yet either.

*sigh*


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 10, 2012)

No, it was my fault. It's my first post; sorry girls! I think I fixed it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hopefully, but June it seemed like people were still getting their notices/boxes pretty late (like way past the 10th).Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting so impatient, I had both of mine by this time last month and I have not even gotten a shipping notice on one of mine! Ugh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it was my fault. It's my first post; sorry girls! I think I fixed it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I still can't see it but do you know what box # it is?


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today. It weighed .5230
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your box weight, do you recall?


 My box weight was .5450.


----------



## manuri (Jul 10, 2012)

> HOW LONG is it going to take for them to update with my info???


 Exactly my point, I got my shipping notice last Friday and It still hasn't updated and I live on the NE coast.. I called bb but they said it can take a while to update.. So I'm waiting till tomorrow to see if it updates.. I don't even have my box weight yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lacey Burd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today. It weighed .5230
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshie (Jul 10, 2012)

*sigh* I am still waiting shipping info on both of my boxes.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped and will be here by the 16th.
> 
> ...


 Mine is close to yours, .4910, and expected to deliver same day.

I could get: 1, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 14 (I WISH!), 15, 16, 17, 21, 22, or 31

(We have 1, 5, 8, 14, 15, 16, 17, 22, and 31 in common)

Man, I'd love to get 14. There is at least one thing in each box that I'd like to get, though, so none of them would make me sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, so I did finally get my shipping notice but it still won't update. I am so ready to peek on the site and I can't even do that yet. *sigh*


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box yesterday, and an additional package from BB with some sort of pink leather keychain w/a pocket in it to hold a lip gloss? The card said it was a Thank you for my loyalty to BB (I've been a member over a year). Has anyone else ever received this?


 I just got the leather keychain too!


----------



## nowayyitszoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't received my confirmation email yet.. should I contact customer service?


----------



## Lacey Burd (Jul 10, 2012)

It's box 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

My second account just now got a ship notice.  Of course, no update/weight yet, though.

Yay!


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 10, 2012)

yay shipping notice! finally


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nowayyitszoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't received my confirmation email yet.. should I contact customer service?


 No, they'll still be shipping for a few days yet.  Last month it was about the 15th before I got mine.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG, EEEEEEEE!! I finally got my shipment confirmation!



 No weight yet but I'm getting so antsy! ha ha!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 10, 2012)

My weight is. 5940 haven't seen anybody with that weight. Mines wont be here until next Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then No feedback, I'm dying to know! Do I have a box twin out there?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yayyy finally got my shipping notice!!!  I reallllly hope somehow it gets here earlier than expected (not sure when yet, but I'm guessing it will tell me it's estimated delivery date is after this weekend), but my birthday is Friday so I'd love to get it then!!!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to get that one.


me too! jealous of box 5 !

i finally got my stinking shipping notice !

Weight (lbs.): 0.5760


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped yesterday and I live just one state over (CT) but I haven't gotten any updates or even detailed tracking info! Usually my boxes take 1 business day max from when they were shipped to arrive.


  Sorry, transversed the numbers. shipped on the 6th not the 9th.



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think we're box twins!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay! cant wait to see what we get. I haven't seen that weight come up yet


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated box weights, hopefully this one is comprehensive:

5 - .5120 .5230
7 - 0.5420
9 - 0.5750 .5450
11- .5895
21 - .6710
23 - 0.5730

I'm hoping I get the Eyeko skinny liner in black. Which means I'll probably get it, but it will be in olive or teal.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all I know is if I get box # 1 for either of my subs, everything is going up for trade and I'm going to stamp my feet all day.
> 
> ...


 Haha!  Goes to show everyone preferences is different.  I'd do a happy dance if I got box #1.  It was one of my favs.

Other dream boxes (w/o repeats) for me are: 5, 6, 9, 13, 14, 24, 31.  

I'd *REALLY* love another Boscia BB Cream sample the most though.  If it's the same size as the last one I got from Sephora, it lasts awhile and it's a decent cream for me.

I'd totally trade an Eyeko Liquid Liner or the Blinc mascara for a Boscia BB Cream.

I'm getting one of the heavier boxes this time (.6670 lbs) but it isn't expected to arrive until Monday.  Shipped early this morning. Hoping I'll get lucky and have it by Friday but usually it's pretty right on.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2513309
> ...


 Triplets? mine are nearly identical.

Results for 9102969011966036119627 Help



Print
  PackageID: 
MI12003bb2522028
Sequence Number: 
041030710121537039
Zip Code: 
94014
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5160
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012




Results for 9102969011966036129527 Help



Print
  PackageID: 
MI12003bb2560092
Sequence Number: 
041470710120094460
Zip Code: 
94014
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5190
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd totally trade an Eyeko Liquid Liner or the Blinc mascara for a Boscia BB Cream.


 If I get the Boscia BB Cream and you get the liner in black I am totally up for trading. I'm almost positive that BB cream is way too dark for me.


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a new wave of shipping confirmation emails are going out - I hope I get mine shortly!


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'd totally trade an Eyeko Liquid Liner or the Blinc mascara for a Boscia BB Cream.


 I'd take that trade if I got the BB cream.


----------



## arendish (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me too! jealous of box 5 !
> ...


i might have to try to talk you out of that beauty blender if i don't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is close to yours, .4910, and expected to deliver same day.
> 
> ...


 Mine is .489. I could get: 1, 8, 17, 24, or 31.


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me too! jealous of box 5 !
> ...


 I think most people have gotten a number with 24 or 25 after the bb. Not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 10, 2012)

Just got my email:


0.6690


What looks heavy?  Ha!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my email:
> 
> ...


 the dirt jar


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 10, 2012)

My box is .479 and expected the 16th. Anyone know the weight of box 14?


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. My tracking info says

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2521943
Sequence Number: 
040970710120979344
Zip Code: 
  Weight (lbs.): 
0.5660
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

I seriously doubt there's any way to tell from the sequence ID number which box I am getting. Guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me too! jealous of box 5 !
> ...


 I'm not sure if that works, my package ID is MI12003bb2446312 and 2 and 24 would both have repeats for me. But 24 doesn't have the stainiac that I can tell.  I wouldn't mind 24 though even though I've gotten the Dr. Jart before, I actually liked it. Maybe not enough to get a full size, but the tiny one I got before wasn't quite enough to make sure...The beauty blender is great though, I love it!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alyn308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight was 0.5420 and I got Box 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping notice. My tracking info says
> 
> ...


nevermind me i am a moron who sees imaginary patterns i guess


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MI12003*bb25*21943  the bolded part, where bb is, but not sure if it is 2 or 25, same as mine. hehe. it has always been the proper box # for me (4th month now) once i figure out where the cutoff is (by feedback usually)


 Those numbers have nothing to do with what box you are getting.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think this shows that they do kind of use our beauty surveys, at least sometimes - the box I got for my friend here in Belize got the Ada bronzer last month and at first I was confused, thinking that she is already a gorgeous color, why would she use bronzer?  But then I investigated and Ada is actually a company that specializes in darker skin tones.  The hair product in this box is also a deeper conditioning product that would go great with her island girl hair and would make my flat, fine hair limp.   I wouldn't have minded a double this time, I'd have traded her for that bronzer, word on the street is that it's a great blush!  This actually looks like an awesome box, two makeup items, a hair item, two lifestyle items and I'm not sure what that Hello thing is but 6 products to review for points is good.  The Ada is a small/medium size but you need so little that I think it would last a long time.  Great box!


 Not so sure about that since I'm Asian with fair to medium skin and I received the Ada bronzer last month.  It is a great blush though much too dark for all over application for me.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jessskad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight says
> 
> ...


 I do! I'm so excited to find out what we're getting, this is my heaviest box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 10, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On ups my tracking says :Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.

On usps it sayselivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office.

Is this happening to anyone else?


It always happens to me. I get my shipping notice each month and it never updates. I contacted BB about it and they didn't know why.


----------



## Melissalynne (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification! Shipping weight is .5380, any box twins?? It shipped out yesterday 7/9 and will arrive by 7/16, which is normal cause I live in Texas. But my question is, last month my preview for my box (the picture) on the BB website was COMPLETELY different from what I actually got. The picture said I was going to get the Georgie Winks and some other stuff but instead I got the box with the full size Stila One Step Bronze, not complaing! But it was definitely weird. This is only my second box this month, anyone care to explain?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those numbers have nothing to do with what box you are getting.


then they have been super eerie !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Feedback working for anyone who has recieved their box yet?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

stila palettes are up under july box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not 10 dollar ones though, 39/full


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nisha760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My weight is. 5940 haven't seen anybody with that weight. Mines wont be here until next Monday
> 
> 
> ...


  ME! I have narrowed it down to boxes 1,6,8,14,15,16, and 22  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have any items in any of those boxes then you can eliminate those becuase you more than likely won't get duplicates if they can avoid it!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get the Boscia BB Cream and you get the liner in black I am totally up for trading. I'm almost positive that BB cream is way too dark for me.


 Sold.  You get #1 preference Pandoraspocks!

jkwynn - You're #2!

-L


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 10, 2012)

my box weighs 0.4940 :/


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone have some narrowed down math for 0.5760 ? i thought i saw somewhere that it might be a .. 9 or 11? i lost the post


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have some narrowed down math for 0.5760 ? i thought i saw somewhere that it might be a .. 9 or 11? i lost the post


 #9: 0.5750, 0.5450

#23: 0.5730


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kathrynp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME! I have narrowed it down to boxes 1,6,8,14,15,16, and 22  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have any items in any of those boxes then you can eliminate those becuase you more than likely won't get duplicates if they can avoid it!


 
My box is a similar weight! I'm up for the same boxes as Kathrynp plus 7,13,18, 23,24,31


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Â ME! I have narrowed it down to boxes 1,6,8,14,15,16, and 22  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have any items in any of those boxes then you can eliminate those becuase you more than likely won't get duplicates if they can avoid it!


 Everything but 15 is open from your list. Really hoping for 6 or 16. When will your box be delivered?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> stila palettes are up under july box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not 10 dollar ones though, 39/full


 I saw that too! My guess is that it's still the sample card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no shipping notice. Not a single email. Ugh, I'm so impatient!! What boxes are even left? I have already gotten eyeko, so that wipes out a bunch. I have gotten color club twice in a row, so I really hope I don't get another. Also, I have already gotten Amika and Dr. Jarts. I'll be ticked if I get the BB Cream.


----------



## slagoon (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> stila palettes are up under july box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not 10 dollar ones though, 39/full


 I suspect that brand "description" is referring to palettes which were for sale at different times last year - there were two series' as far as I know, one related to around the world and another related to different beaches. I don't think they are doing these palettes anymore. (photo borrowed from here)


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2012)

Aren't those Stila palettes from last year? I'll have to hunt mine down.


----------



## MarbleSky (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping notification! Shipping weight is .5380, any box twins?? It shipped out yesterday 7/9 and will arrive by 7/16, which is normal cause I live in Texas. But my question is, last month my preview for my box (the picture) on the BB website was COMPLETELY different from what I actually got. The picture said I was going to get the Georgie Winks and some other stuff but instead I got the box with the full size Stila One Step Bronze, not complaing! But it was definitely weird. This is only my second box this month, anyone care to explain?


 I'm in Texas too and have the same weight as you. Wonder which one it is!


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nisha760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything but 15 is open from your list. Really hoping for 6 or 16. When will your box be delivered?


  Monday the 16th! I am really hoping for 8. 14 or 22 if it is going to be out of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

Humm my box weight on my forst account is .5840 I dont see anything really close to that. Does anyone know how much weight can vary between the same boxes?


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get the Boscia BB Cream and you get the liner in black I am totally up for trading. I'm almost positive that BB cream is way too dark for me.


 I swatched the Boscia BB Cream at Sephora yesterday and it was darker then I had expected.  and I'm usually middle of the scale medium in most foundations.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suspect that brand "description" is referring to palettes which were for sale at different times last year - there were two series' as far as I know, one related to around the world and another related to different beaches. I don't think they are doing these palettes anymore. (photo borrowed from here)


 That's annoying...it reads like something new on the site. But you're right, they do sound sort of familiar. They should take the description off if they aren't being sold anymore.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 10, 2012)

> stila palettes are up under july box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not 10 dollar ones though, 39/full





> stila palettes are up under july box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not 10 dollar ones though, 39/full


 I am now convinced they are full sized! When is my darn feedback button will work?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping email about an hour ago. Now here's praying it somehow gets here before I go on vacation at the end of the week, haha.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nisha760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now convinced they are full sized! When is my darn feedback button will work?


 I'm just trying to keep my hopes down just in case it is the sample card, I would rather be pleasantly surprised than dissapointed!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nisha760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now convinced they are full sized! When is my darn feedback button will work?


 It's probably just a card like the smokey eye one back in march/april.


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay it seems I'm getting box 7. Now to just figure out what's in box 7! lol


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that too! My guess is that it's still the sample card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it probably is ! but if you go to a direct box page with that in the preview pic, you see the palette as an item. it has to be a card then

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box18


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the Stila eyeshadow thing is this:  

http://prncesssarah02nailloving.blogspot.com/2012/06/stila-in-moment-eye-shadow-palette-take.html


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay it seems I'm getting box 7. Now to just figure out what's in box 7! lol


this !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box7


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Stila eyeshadow thing is this:
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Wow, thanks hun!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's a nice card though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all the colors from the actual palette
> totally agree!  none of my possible boxes have that item in them, but it is really not so bad!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> totally agree!  none of my possible boxes have that item in them, but it is really not so bad!


 I still wouldn't want it though!!


----------



## CaWo (Jul 10, 2012)

.5510 is my weight...anyone know??


----------



## slagoon (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's probably just a card like the smokey eye one back in march/april.


 that stunk - that was the biggest bummer in my box in March. I actually liked almost everything else I got (even though I was unhappy about almost everything before trying the items).  I just hope I don't get the

Suki regimens - they look like 1 time use samples.
 I don't like chincy main samples.


----------



## amidea (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice yesterday morning, but it won't update with any info...it just says tracking information not available.  I had no problem tracking my last two boxes, I'm really hoping I don't get into the situation where my shipping notices never provide any info.. i don't even know when to expect it!


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Jul 10, 2012)

> I suspect that brand "description" is referring to palettes which were for sale at different times last year - there were two series' as far as I know, one related to around the world and another related to different beaches. I don't think they are doing these palettes anymore. (photo borrowed from here)


 I saw new ones at ulta over the weekend all with the lipgloss trio's that bb has this month.


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that stunk - that was the biggest bummer in my box in March. I actually liked almost everything else I got (even though I was unhappy about almost everything before trying the items).  I just hope I don't get the
> 
> ...


That'd be the worst box for me. Plus, my skin is kind of finicky so I wouldn't just try a different product like that. If I got it, I would give it away.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 10, 2012)

> I'm just trying to keep my hopes down just in case it is the sample card, I would rather be pleasantly surprised than dissapointed!


 That true!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I'd go by that ID thing. Mine is similar (bb2472...) and if we aren't supposed to get repeats, I can't get box 2 or 24.
> 
> My weight shows .4910


Mine says bb25... which is not possible since I got the staniac last month. However, if I get box 2 I could die!!! lmao Thats the box I want!!!!!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 10, 2012)

I finally got shipping confirmation for my main account... The weight is .5736  

My 2nd account though, won't show anything updated except that it's been shipped.  So I have no idea.  I'll probably get that before the end of the week, and the main account will be delivered on the 16th (My birthday, yaay!)

My main account box also had bb25, so that can't be indicative of what box I'm getting since so many of us have had that number.


----------



## hpage82 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping info yesterday. My box weighs 0.6440 and is estimated to be to me on the 16th. I haven't seen this box weight yet...anyone have any ideas? I'm getting super antsy!


----------



## dreile (Jul 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Humm my box weight on my forst account is .5840 I dont see anything really close to that. Does anyone know how much weight can vary between the same boxes?


Mines weighed 5895 and it was box 11


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey everyone! If I joined the 2nd of the month do you think I will get my first box (punishment box) this month or will I have to wait till next month? I keep stalking out my email and lurking here and getting too excited. Ill be upset if I have to wait another whole month to join in on the fun.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sold.  You get #1 preference Pandoraspocks!
> 
> ...


Excellent! I'll let you know when I find out what's in my box.



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I swatched the Boscia BB Cream at Sephora yesterday and it was darker then I had expected.  and I'm usually middle of the scale medium in most foundations.


 Yeah, it's definitely too dark then. I'm really pale. I have trouble finding light enough foundations, let alone BB creams, even when they sheer out.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, my name is jackieblue and I am a Birchbox refresh-a-holic. I know that checking feedback again won't help but I keep doing it anyway. I know that reloading my box page won't help but I keep doing it anyway. I know my newly-arrived tracking number isn't working but I keep checking it anyway. I know you ladies can't help me but I keep checking this thread anyway. Looking at Zadi's blog page (yet again) will not give me any new information. I know I have a problem. I need to break the cycle!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine says bb25... which is not possible since I got the staniac last month. However, if I get box 2 I could die!!! lmao Thats the box I want!!!!!


 me too!!!!!!! I have the cleanser but no blender. I would love to try it! Plus stila!!!!! i would be a very happy girl! Plus the perfume is fruity and there is mints not a nasty bar, Im in love with that box!!! The jouer seems cool and the headphones i could care less.  If they ended up giving palettes not cards, I would be so bummed that i didnt get one. but thats just box envy lol. I have it every month.

Ive been checking for feedback all day! and no luck. my eyes are like this!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if repeats apply to the specific product or just the brand? I got Supergoop last month but not the same thing they are sending out this month....


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL.  That's awesome.  If you need to break the cycle, you have come to the wrong place!  We're enablers here...

This is what I look like every time I check my shipping notice for an update--still no weights or date!!  







> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, my name is jackieblue and I am a Birchbox refresh-a-holic. I know that checking feedback again won't help but I keep doing it anyway. I know that reloading my box page won't help but I keep doing it anyway. I know my newly-arrived tracking number isn't working but I keep checking it anyway. I know you ladies can't help me but I keep checking this thread anyway. Looking at Zadi's blog page (yet again) will not give me any new information. I know I have a problem. I need to break the cycle!


----------



## motherofall6 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hpage82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping info yesterday. My box weighs 0.6440 and is estimated to be to me on the 16th. I haven't seen this box weight yet...anyone have any ideas? I'm getting super antsy!


we prob are twin boxes mine is 0.646 mine also for the 16th


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if repeats apply to the specific product or just the brand? I got Supergoop last month but not the same thing they are sending out this month....


 I think it's the item.  I've gotten 2 different Juice Beauty items in different months--serum and lotion.


----------



## natalievi (Jul 10, 2012)

I received my box today!

Box: #5 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box5)

Shipping Weight: 0.5640

I don't know if they did this to all Box #5, but they accidentally gave me 2 tubes of the Boscia BB cream! Wohoo!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine says bb25... which is not possible since I got the staniac last month. However, if I get box 2 I could die!!! lmao Thats the box I want!!!!!


no don't listen to me, i'm a moron. haha. mine have always matched up with those numbers but i guess it was a fluke


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice yesterday morning, but it won't update with any info...it just says tracking information not available.  I had no problem tracking my last two boxes, I'm really hoping I don't get into the situation where my shipping notices never provide any info.. i don't even know when to expect it!


 that is pretty much how my process goes down.  Non of my info updates on the UPS or USPS untill about the day before it's to be delivered.  I've gotten use to it now but it takes the fun out of trying to guess which box is heading my way.


----------



## CaWo (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine was 05510 so I think we match!!


----------



## seeannawrite (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone have any tips for new Birchbox subscribers on how to work out what you'll be getting, or at least narrowing it down? I've gotten one box, so if there are no duplicates, I can't get a box with the stainiac in it - other than that and matching weights with others not sure at all how to judge what I might or might not have gotten. Shipping says weight is 0.5440. Thanks in advance ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think this shows that they do kind of use our beauty surveys, at least sometimes - the box I got for my friend here in Belize got the Ada bronzer last month and at first I was confused, thinking that she is already a gorgeous color, why would she use bronzer?  But then I investigated and Ada is actually a company that specializes in darker skin tones.  The hair product in this box is also a deeper conditioning product that would go great with her island girl hair and would make my flat, fine hair limp.   I wouldn't have minded a double this time, I'd have traded her for that bronzer, word on the street is that it's a great blush!  This actually looks like an awesome box, two makeup items, a hair item, two lifestyle items and I'm not sure what that Hello thing is but 6 products to review for points is good.  The Ada is a small/medium size but you need so little that I think it would last a long time.  Great box!


 I received the Ada bronzer last month and am very, very fair. So if it's true that Ada specializes in darker skin tones, Birchbox is not paying attention to the surveys. (At least not mine.) My box last month was the worst!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mines weighed 5895 and it was box 11


how does the pumpkin lavender smell? i'm dying to sniff it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edit: i mean beyond the obvious lol


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> how does the pumpkin lavender smell? i'm dying to sniff it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


It smell pretty good. I gave it away because im a philosophy girl but I have to say it smells good.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 10, 2012)

My box weight is .9050. That seems really heavy. It shipped yesterday I should get it tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## chrissymarie (Jul 10, 2012)

My box shipped out on the 6th and it weighs 0.5870. Any idea which box it could be?


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrissymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shipped out on the 6th and it weighs 0.5870. Any idea which box it could be?


 Could be box #11


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

any .51's yet? I have a .5160+a .5190? did anyone of that weight get a box yet?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight is .9050. That seems really heavy. It shipped yesterday I should get it tomorrow or Thursday


 WOW! super heavy! that makes me think they might give out palettes!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any .51's yet? I have a .5160+a .5190? did anyone of that weight get a box yet?


 I'm a .5050... kind of close.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder what on EARTH could be that heavy?? Maybe those Stila things really are mini palettes



> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is .9050. That seems really heavy. It shipped yesterday I should get it tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> how does the pumpkin lavender smell? i'm dying to sniff it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I loooooove the smell. I was bummed I didn't get it in my BB last fall, so I purchased a sample from Harvey Prince for about $12. It's smallish, but I use it a lot and I'm only half-way through with it. It was a little weird at first, but I love, love, love it!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 10, 2012)

When I clicked on box earlier today it showed my June box.  Now I am trying it again and it is not working at all, which leads me to believe they are posting the July box pics now!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 10, 2012)

Woot! Got one shipping notice today. Weight is .5150...anyone have that box? I hope I don't get lipstick, it'll go straight to the trade list.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice. Not a single email. Ugh, I'm so impatient!! What boxes are even left? I have already gotten eyeko, so that wipes out a bunch. I have gotten color club twice in a row, so I really hope I don't get another. Also, I have already gotten Amika and Dr. Jarts. I'll be ticked if I get the BB Cream.


 I would think that even if you have received the Eyeko Fat Stick before(which I don't know if that's what you got) you could still potentially still receive the Eyeko skinny liner because they are different products.


----------



## salth04 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight is .9050. That seems really heavy. It shipped yesterday I should get it tomorrow or Thursday


 Wow thats the heaviest I've ever seen! I got my shipping notice yesterday as well but no weight is showing yet..hoping it'll be as heavy as yours though



 This has me thinking/WISHING that the Stila palette will be an actual palette after all! Last month was particularly disappointing so fingers are crossed. Why won't they just update the site already?!


----------



## iashleycouture (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice last night. The weight is 0.6510, I wonder which box I'm getting.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loooooove the smell. I was bummed I didn't get it in my BB last fall, so I purchased a sample from Harvey Prince for about $12. It's smallish, but I use it a lot and I'm only half-way through with it. It was a little weird at first, but I love, love, love it!


oohh i wasn't "here" last fall haha but it smells scrumptious in my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I clicked on box earlier today it showed my June box.  Now I am trying it again and it is not working at all, which leads me to believe they are posting the July box pics now!


Eeeeeek mine isn't working either!!!!!





ETA: As soon as I posted my June box popped up.


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

To those of you who have received/already know which box you're getting, have any of you received the Color Club polish? I'm trying to determine if it's being considered a "repeat" item to narrow down my boxes. I received Clambake Coral in May but this month's color is Blue-ming so I'm not sure.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could be box #11


mine is .5760 and i suspect 11 as well - or maybe just wishful thinking. eyeliner and polish and perfume would made me super happy.  even if the rest isn't as exciting hehe


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

> Eeeeeek mine isn't working either!!!!! :scream3: ETA: As soon as I posted my June box popped up.


 Im getting ready to get into stalker mode... Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight is .9050. That seems really heavy. It shipped yesterday I should get it tomorrow or Thursday


 holy crap. i thought my .6710 box was heavy until i saw this weight


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eeeeeek mine isn't working either!!!!!
> ...



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oohhh mine is blank too. they wouldn't update us yet would they ? i mean they are denying our need to sneak with the feedback thing. come on BB we need this ! hehe


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have received/already know which box you're getting, have any of you received the Color Club polish? I'm trying to determine if it's being considered a "repeat" item to narrow down my boxes. I received Clambake Coral in May but this month's color is Blue-ming so I'm not sure.


 I've seen girls on her say thet they've received multiple Zoyas and Color Clubs, so if it's a dif color you could possibly get one in your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (Jul 10, 2012)

My box weight is .559, anyone else have a weight similar to this? This might be the first month that I haven't learned what I was going to get before actually getting my box and it's driving me crazy lol


----------



## dreile (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oohhh mine is blank too. they wouldn't update us yet would they ? i mean they are denying our need to sneak with the feedback thing. come on BB we need this ! hehe


 Mine still shows June's contents!  Darn!


----------



## Jen3663 (Jul 10, 2012)

My box weight was .5520. It was #9. I like it.


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine still shows June's contents!  Darn!


 So does mine!! Getting sooo impatient over here lol.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have received/already know which box you're getting, have any of you received the Color Club polish? I'm trying to determine if it's being considered a "repeat" item to narrow down my boxes. I received Clambake Coral in May but this month's color is Blue-ming so I'm not sure.


I've gotten multiple Zoyas. I think it's not considered a repeat if it's from a different collection.


----------



## EseeLA (Jul 10, 2012)

Still waiting for my shipping notice...UGH.


----------



## EricaD (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a dream last night that my Birchbox came and it was full of nothing but hair products! Haha how sad is it that I'm having Birchbox dreams?! I got my shipping notice today, no weight or delivery date yet, though.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today!
> 
> ...


 *Dies* That is my dream box. and TWO bb creams????? serious sooo jealous over here. Mine shipped yesterday, so it can't be 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I've said it before, but i would love to trade (if i get) a Stila Lip gloss or Blinc Mascara for someone's Eyeko Black liquid liner, the Boscia BB cream, The Boscia blotting papers, or the Laura Gellar lip stick.

I feel defeated, hahaha. My shipping notice came yesterday and it STILL won't update. It has never done this before (usually updates in less than 24 hours) and I've subbed since January, usually geiting my box within 3 days of shipping. It still says no info available. grrr. I got my second account's notice today (*yay two different boxes, i was a nervous wreck yesterday after email numero uno). I hope they update soon. I thought this box would be mehh but i love almost everything!!!


----------



## dreile (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does mine!! Getting sooo impatient over here lol.


 Me Too!!!  LOL

Does anyone know when we might be able to see our box updated or when we could use the feedback way of seeing what we are getting?

My middle name is impatient!  LOL

EDIT_Typo


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 10, 2012)

got my second sub shipping notification today. it sent in the afternoon so i'm hoping that I will have 2 different boxes because my other shipping came out in the morning. i hope. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I'm new here.  Just wanted to say thanks for all of your valuable info! I've been looking here for a couple of months and you guys are great!

I purchased subs for both my daughters and they've been getting them for a couple of months so I decided to treat myself to one too!






Any tips for newbies for this thread would be appreciated! The do's and don'ts!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

Came home to a box waiting for me! Number one of 3 :x 

Here is a picture of Box #5 (Weight: .5280)






Love the box! Not sure about the eyeliner.. may try it later .Happy for another BB cream as Im just getting into them. Love the perfume. The amika samples will last me a while and the headphones always come in handy. May go for a run right now to try them out. Very happy with first box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 10, 2012)

My second box shipping notification came today! Here's hoping for two different boxes then!!!


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had a dream last night that my Birchbox came and it was full of nothing but hair products! Haha how sad is it that I'm having Birchbox dreams?!
> 
> I got my shipping notice today, no weight or delivery date yet, though.


 Oh, wow, I thought it was just me! I dreamed of this month's box last night! I dreamed that I got another one of those dumb baggies and something else that was lame. It was a sad dream, which was then followed by an in depth, movie-like dream where I traveled far away and met a man and I was crazy about him. Hmmm.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to a box waiting for me! Number one of 3 :x
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to a box waiting for me! Number one of 3 :x
> 
> ...


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to a box waiting for me! Number one of 3 :x
> 
> ...


----------



## kloom (Jul 10, 2012)

I got box #5 (box weight of 0.5340), happy to get the Eyeko again but this time it's in turquoise which is very pretty. To me it seems more like a teal color.

Overall, I'm happy with the box!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you put the Amika in a different little container it will last a long time. Squeeze it good and you will get a ton!



> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to a box waiting for me! Number one of 3 :x
> 
> Here is a picture of Box #5 (Weight: .5280)


----------



## Tamala Nails (Jul 10, 2012)

My Birchbox came today.  In a different package was a keychain with a card thanking me for my loyalty


----------



## Tulipp (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notification, but it still will not let me see how much it weighs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Is anyone else having this problem? Mine was shipped July 6th. 

Btw, I live on the West Coast (if that makes any difference).


----------



## merkington (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weighs 0.4940 :/


 Mine is 0.4920  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we must be box twins!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you put the Amika in a different little container it will last a long time. Squeeze it good and you will get a ton!


 Good idea. For the oil treatment or the hair mask? My hairs semi long -- I'm thinking hair mask I could use a few times as a conditioner.. Oil treatment I could imagine just dumping everywhere when I open the packet!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today box weight .5730 expected arrival date of 7/16 (which is probably pretty accurate as I live on the West Coast)


----------



## Matahari (Jul 10, 2012)

> Mine isÂ 0.4920  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we must be box twins!


 Mine is 0.4930 to arrive on July 16. My code has bb24 in it... Not sure if this means box 24 like someone else said on the board.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #5 (box weight of 0.5340), happy to get the Eyeko again but this time it's in turquoise which is very pretty. To me it seems more like a teal color.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the box!


 Oooh, that is just .001 difference from my box, I hope I got that box!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my box is #5 based on weight and shipping times.  However, mine is taking forfreakingever to get to SC!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

Geez maybe the person who has the 1lb box really did get a stila pallete! I would be so jealous!!!


----------



## kloom (Jul 10, 2012)

I quickly did my eye makeup with the turquoise eyeliner to see what it would look like not just swiped on my hand, and it's pretty!

Here are some pictures:







I think it's super wearable if you're feeling a little adventurous one day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

So I logged into my account and just for a second a box for july popped up and under it it had the products from that box listed like they do your products in your box for that month. I tried to click on one of the products to see if I could give feedback but the whole thing dissapeared! I cant get it to come up again. Im wondering if maybe this is my box and it was a glitch in the system. Has anyone else had this happen? If so was the box that poped up indeed the box you received?


----------



## dmbfan (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok so I have been reading this thread for like 2 days eagerly awaiting my second Birchbox.  I just got it like an hour ago and it was box #5 and my weight was 0.6770.  

I love the eyeliner - I got it in Olive and it is so pretty and so easy to use!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow, I thought it was just me! I dreamed of this month's box last night! I dreamed that I got another one of those dumb baggies and something else that was lame. It was a sad dream, which was then followed by an in depth, movie-like dream where I traveled far away and met a man and I was crazy about him. Hmmm.


Don't feel bad ladies, the other night i dreamed Birchbox was"closing" in November. Needless to say, i was like "what WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" not good.. not good at all.




&lt;&lt; lol what? Makeuptalk wins for best smiley faces ever.

P.S. I'm very positive that i'd be completely satisfied if one of my two boxes has an Eyeko Skinny liner in BLACK. I'm dying for it. We shall see by Friday.


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notification, but it still will not let me see how much it weighs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 It took 2 days for my info to show up after I received the shipping notice.


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

box 5 weights of .6770 and .5340 wow! I didnt realize the weights could be that much different on the same box!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 5 weights of .6770 and .5340 wow! I didnt realize the weights could be that much different on the same box!


 Right?! I wonder why so different. Maybe the paper?


----------



## dmbfan (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm surprised too!  Maybe the bar is different?  Like a different flavor weighs something different?  I got bananas foster.


----------



## Ari939 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my box today. It weighed 0.4940 and was box # 3.


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jul 10, 2012)

My weight is 0.565

any idea which box I got?


----------



## KrisAnna (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I logged into my account and just for a second a box for july popped up and under it it had the products from that box listed like they do your products in your box for that month. I tried to click on one of the products to see if I could give feedback but the whole thing dissapeared! I cant get it to come up again. Im wondering if maybe this is my box and it was a glitch in the system. Has anyone else had this happen? If so was the box that poped up indeed the box you received?


 That happened to me last night. My July box came up in my account, but when I tried to pull it up again it went back to June. I'm also curious to know if that was my box or just a glitch.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow, I thought it was just me! I dreamed of this month's box last night! I dreamed that I got another one of those dumb baggies and something else that was lame. It was a sad dream, which was then followed by an in depth, movie-like dream where I traveled far away and met a man and I was crazy about him. Hmmm.


 So you met the man of your dreams?  Ha ha!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dmbfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised too!  Maybe the bar is different?  Like a different flavor weighs something different?  I got bananas foster.


IDK but it gives me hope my boxweight being .5730 I thought it was to high for that box which is the one I wanted! So now im hopeful since its one of the boxes I had it narrowed down to based on repaeats.


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That happened to me last night. My July box came up in my account, but when I tried to pull it up again it went back to June. I'm also curious to know if that was my box or just a glitch.


 Glad to know im not crazy! lol


----------



## melonz (Jul 10, 2012)

So this is my first post after stalking the thread for two months! My box weight is .54 anybody know what box # that is? =)


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

must.have.feedback.buttons.NOW.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

how come it seems like no one has the same box as me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hope the box goes up on our account soon!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how come it seems like no one has the same box as me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i hope the box goes up on our account soon!


 I'm going to wake up first thing tomorrow and check to see if it's up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not bothered by the shadow card, personally...that brand is sending out serious products to BB for probably next to nothing, and if there's a card here and there, as long as the other products in the box are deluxe, I'm fine with it. I like the cards bc I can take them on a trip and just toss them. No need to worry about pans breaking in my carry on bag, which has happened to me with a blush or two.


 Thats a great suggestion for the eye shadow cards, especially with so many people going on vacation the next couple of months. 

Your right about Stila too.  Birchbox has had a lot of not just samples from Stila, but full size products.  There was the full size bronzer stuff last month, and the full size lip glazes this month to name just a few.  People are saying Stila is being cheap with the eye shadow cards, but it seems they actually have been quite generous with Birchbox.


----------



## karenX (Jul 10, 2012)

YAY! So happy to hear this! My weight is close to this(.4530), and I have been hoping HARD for that box.



> Originally Posted by *Ari939* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It weighed 0.4940 and was box # 3.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dmbfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised too!  Maybe the bar is different?  Like a different flavor weighs something different?  I got bananas foster.


 I got bananas faster also (yuck). Just put on perfume -- Dont like! Too sweet/strong. The BB cream is interesting too as its "one color fits all".


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 10, 2012)

My 3rd account still doesnt have a shipment notice, maybe they are waiting until they all go out before updating our accounts on the website? Just a guess, but this might be why.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! So happy to hear this! My weight is close to this(.4530), and I have been hoping HARD for that box.


 mine is .4760 woop woop box sisters.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 10, 2012)

> I got my box today. It weighedÂ 0.4940 and was box #Â 3.


 Sorry. What number box You got? I can't see on my phone. Lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2012)

My box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6010
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

Eldest daughter's box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5354
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 13 2012

Middle daughter's box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5290
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

Youngest daughter's box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5450
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## Ari939 (Jul 10, 2012)

The box weighing 0.4940 is...

Box #3:   Alterna Bamboo UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide Jour Luminizing Moisture Tint Osacar de la renta live in love Stila lip glaze Larabar  Earbuds


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box is # 23 and the weight is 0.5730
> ...


 I picked up my 2nd box today!  I deleted the email with the weight - sorry.  Someone has probably posted it here anyway.

Box # 9

Harvey Prince Smile Perfume sample

Eyeko eye liner in green

Alterna Fade Proof Fluide

Tea Forte mints in cocoa something

Earbuds + music downloads

Supergoop serum packets

I'm happy with both my boxes this month. 

I know its probably more luck than anything, but the products I rec'd seemed to be extremely well suited to me.  The Suki Nourish products say they are beneficial to people with rosecea, redness, ect, which I have.  The Dr. Jart+ BB cream is a perfect match for my skintone, and I had wanted to try a colored liquid eyeliner.  I'm a very fair skinned strawberry blond/redhead with kind of weird colored greenish greyish blue eyes.  Because I''m so fair (and over 50) black eyeliner looks harsh on me, and brown doesnt look good with my eyes.  I normally wear gray eyeliner, and sometimes the Stila Smudge Stick in Purple Tang that I rec'd in a previous Birchbox.  I think the green Eyeko will be a good color for me.  I wanted a liquid eye liner as I think its easier to create a kitten or cat eye with the liquid than it is wth pencil.

The purple Eyeko that some are recieving this month looks like a really pretty color too.  I might have to purchase that one!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 10, 2012)

That keychain is cute!



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox came today.  In a different package was a keychain with a card thanking me for my loyalty


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dmbfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I have been reading this thread for like 2 days eagerly awaiting my second Birchbox.  I just got it like an hour ago and it was box #5 and my weight was 0.6770.
> 
> I love the eyeliner - I got it in Olive and it is so pretty and so easy to use!


 My box's weight is similar at .6670, but I think it shipped later that yours.  I will be like 




that if I get it.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box:
> 
> ...


 It looks like you and your 3 daughters are all getting different boxes this month.  You all must have your own little trade group! 

Thanks for posting the boxes for us every month. It looks like a bit of work to do all of  that.


----------



## dmbfan (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bananas faster also (yuck). Just put on perfume -- Dont like! Too sweet/strong. The BB cream is interesting too as its "one color fits all".


 I liked the bar!  However, that perfume is way strong.  I put a tiny bit on and then scrubbed my wrist to get it off!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That keychain is cute!


 That keychain is really cute! Just curiouis - how long have you been a Birchbox subscriber?


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm waiting for the feedback buttons too. I want my points so I can use them to shop!  Maybe BB is going to wait until we actually have a chance to try our samples?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder what the BB and Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint shades are in?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for the feedback buttons too. I want my points so I can use them to shop!  Maybe BB is going to wait until we actually have a chance to try our samples?


 I know influenster does something like that, which kind of makes sense but I want to use my points ASAP!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dmbfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the bar!  However, that perfume is way strong.  I put a tiny bit on and then scrubbed my wrist to get it off!!!!


 I'm just picky and not a fan of bananas! Will probably donate it to someone at work.  Perfumes still on me. Hoping it fades soon. I think some people would like it, its just not my style. Too florally and sweet I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy with rest of the box though.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for the feedback buttons too. I want my points so I can use them to shop!  Maybe BB is going to wait until we actually have a chance to try our samples?


 I don't know. It usually shows up on the 10th. Lat month, I was able to leave feedback for my bandaids (because I knew I was going to use them..and well, they're bandaids?) so I could land my points for 40.00 but now I want to get a box with five items so I can get my 50.00 and buy my vacation makeup.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the BB and Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint shades are in?


 Got BB cream -- Its a one shade fits all. I'm lightly tan and it seemed to work. Looked dark coming out of tube. Very interested to see how it works for others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like you and your 3 daughters are all getting different boxes this month.  You all must have your own little trade group!
> 
> Thanks for posting the boxes for us every month. It looks like a bit of work to do all of  that.
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow my box will be here tomorrow and this is the first time in months I havent been sure which box I was getting before it arrived!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got BB cream -- Its a one shade fits all. I'm lightly tan and it seemed to work. Looked dark coming out of tube. Very interested to see how it works for others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! Will def have to go in the trade thread.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow my box will be here tomorrow and this is the first time in months I havent been sure which box I was getting before it arrived!


 I cant believe it either. Box I got today was a surprise. Have two more coming and they may be too. Theyre tricky but I am sort of glad it was a surprise... made it more exciting to open and I clearly couldnt stop myself from looking if it was available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 10, 2012)

My box weighs 0.4980 lbs. and by eliminating the boxes that contain products I've already had (assuming no repeats) I am likely getting box 1,7,8,17,23,24, or 31.  A couple boxes could be eliminated because of the weight.  I really don't want # 8 or #31!!  When I got the Jouer Moisture tint in the past, it came in Pearl.  I loved it, and bought the full size!  Its darker than my skin tone, so I use it like I would a highlighter on my cheekbones.   Illumination!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tracking info still isn't updated 12 hours later ...it does say it can take up to 48 hours though


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant believe it either. Box I got today was a surprise. Have two more coming and they may be too. Theyre tricky but I am sort of glad it was a surprise... made it more exciting to open and I clearly couldnt stop myself from looking if it was available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know right! I love the suprise! only problem is its freakin killing me until tomorrow!


----------



## brio444 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ari939* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It weighed 0.4940 and was box # 3.


 Hrm.  Mine weighs .4950, so seems like it should be the same, but that means I'm getting a repeat product (jouer moisturizing tint).  Maybe another one is the same weight?  I mean, I have been a subscriber since February 2011, so I'm bound to get a repeat here and there, but this is one I have SO much of, from BB, the company directly, SS...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

Won't they reimburse you 100 points?



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hrm.  Mine weighs .4950, so seems like it should be the same, but that means I'm getting a repeat product (jouer moisturizing tint).  Maybe another one is the same weight?  I mean, I have been a subscriber since February 2011, so I'm bound to get a repeat here and there, but this is one I have SO much of, from BB, the company directly, SS...


----------



## brio444 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ooh.  Weird.  When I go and look at my box list, it has at least one box I've never gotten - like, has the wrong box displayed.  Extra weird is that it was December 2011, which is when I got a random duplicate box - so received the box and then received the same box again two weeks later.  But not the box shown.  Weird!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That keychain is really cute! Just curiouis - how long have you been a Birchbox subscriber?


 About a year and 2 or 3 months.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine *might* be out for delivery tomorrow! I so badly want one of those

beauty blenders
, haha. I know it's a repeat item, but I've never gotten one and have always wanted to try it. My box seems a bit too heavy to be the one that includes that item. Sigh, someday, Birchbox! Or I may just end up buying it. That would work too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

They are pretty cool and work well, but if you don't get one in a box, don't despair lol. I know they make awesome dupes that can be bought online or at drugstore/pharmacies for a fraction of the price! They work just as well, I have the original and a dupe!



> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine *might* be out for delivery tomorrow! I so badly want one of those
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh.  Weird.  When I go and look at my box list, it has at least one box I've never gotten - like, has the wrong box displayed.  Extra weird is that it was December 2011, which is when I got a random duplicate box - so received the box and then received the same box again two weeks later.  But not the box shown.  Weird!


My first box (july 2011) shows a diff box than I actually received.


----------



## eparks53 (Jul 10, 2012)

I reactivated my second account today.  Do you think I'll get this months box or will start with next months.  I'm hoping for two this month, they look awesome!


----------



## jessskad (Jul 10, 2012)

I am excited too...I have a couple more days before mine gets here though.  Waiting on BB is like torture!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eparks53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I reactivated my second account today.  Do you think I'll get this months box or will start with next months.  I'm hoping for two this month, they look awesome!


 My guess is that you'll be recieving next months box b/c they have already shipped a majority of the boxes.


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eparks53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I reactivated my second account today.  Do you think I'll get this months box or will start with next months.  I'm hoping for two this month, they look awesome!


i think there's a good chance you'll get this month's box. i had a problem with my billing information and i got an email saying to correct it by the 11th to make sure i received my box


----------



## alice blue (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you met the man of your dreams?  Ha ha!


 Yup! I think the tili bag is a premonition/good luck charm--I'll carry it on my next vacation &amp; I'll meet this guy. 






Back o/t: I can't get the feedback links at BB, I just get the June box page, which is driving me crazy. I hate waiting!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone not received a shipping notice yet? Starting to worry, I thought they always shipped by the 10th?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

Last month I reactivated my account after all the boxes shipped and I still got June's box BUT it was a welcome box.


----------



## CRB882 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the 4th month in a row where I am apparently in the last group of boxes sent out. Once again, I still don't have a shipping number. Once I get one, it usually takes 3 more days until the tracking info works, only to find out it was just sent that day.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Won't they reimburse you 100 points?





> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hrm.  Mine weighs .4950, so seems like it should be the same, but that means I'm getting a repeat product (jouer moisturizing tint).  Maybe another one is the same weight?  I mean, I have been a subscriber since February 2011, so I'm bound to get a repeat here and there, but this is one I have SO much of, from BB, the company directly, SS...


 Trust me, it is an accident if you get a repeat product. Something would have to have gone wrong at the facility that puts together the boxes. I have gotten two completely different boxes that weighed exactly the same, and other people have gotten identical boxes that have weighed different. 

To put in into perspective the variance between a .45 and a .46 box is basically a perfume vial. so if there is a little more paper or ribbon in one, or accidently duplicate cards (has happened to me twice) it can throw the numbers out of whack

But I promise you won't get another JLMT, you will get one of the boxes that has none of the samples you have yet to try. Since I have been a  subscriber for so long, I basically can narrow my options down to 5 or so boxes on the months that have products that have been sampled before. Other months it seems like all the products are new, so I would never know and it is a super surprise.


----------



## Max88 (Jul 10, 2012)

I received my shipping notification Friday and it hasn't updated since


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my shipping notification Friday and it hasn't updated since


 My first box was the May box. I got a shipping notice on a Saturday, I think. The shipping info didn't update for like 5 days. I had emailed Birchbox since it had been more than 3 days (as it says to do on the UPS site). By the time they responded to me, the tracking had finally updated.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

I noticed if you log in and go to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-2 it will show the july homepage


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is 0.4930 to arrive on July 16. My code has bb24 in it... Not sure if this means box 24 like someone else said on the board.


nope i was misinformed and now i feel dumb. lol.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

Judging by my previous boxes my box should arrive tomorrow or thursday, but with my luck with no tracking it will probably come just in time for christmas


----------



## Matahari (Jul 10, 2012)

> nope i was misinformed and now i feel dumb. lol.


 no worries! It will just be a surprise... Even though I'm getting really impatient with all the time that is left!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be much less impatient if the tracking info would load! I never have these problems with fedex, it's always with UPS!


----------



## Julie2405 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox came today.  In a different package was a keychain with a card thanking me for my loyalty
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


 WOW that's heavy!!  Almost a full pound--twice my box weight! (.4890).  I was seriously doubting that anyone would get a full palette, but I don't see anything in any of the other boxes that could weigh that much... Unless one of the samples is in a heavier glass bottle?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


I think a lot of us would trade our souls for it...including me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 10, 2012)

It has to be something like that or you got a LOT of extra paper!



> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you get your shipping notice


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never seen a BB that heavy. Ever! It should be interesting!  I'm dying to get my box and it's not updating. It's supposed to be here Friday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

Not necessarily! Someone had a .9 something weight and got box 5 a few pages back. As for the Stila palettes, I've yet to see anyone get one.....but if so, fingers crossed!! Lol, I really want the "in the light" one or whatever it's called!!


----------



## Julie2405 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you get your shipping notice


 I got the shipping notice this morning, the delivery date is the 16.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the shipping notice this morning, the delivery date is the 16.


 ahh dang! I got mine yesterday and i dont have any tracking info. I was hoping we were in the same wave.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Hrm. Â Mine weighs .4950, so seems like it should be the same, but that means I'm getting a repeat product (jouer moisturizing tint). Â Maybe another one is the same weight? Â I mean, I have been a subscriber since February 2011, so I'm bound to get a repeat here and there, but this is one I have SO much of, from BB, the company directly, SS... Â


It's my weight also and it will a repeat for me also! I got the jouer in my welcome box! So maybe there is another box around that weight!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not necessarily! Someone had a .9 something weight and got box 5 a few pages back. As for the Stila palettes, I've yet to see anyone get one.....but if so, fingers crossed!! Lol, I really want the "in the light" one or whatever it's called!!


That's what I meant. Before this month I think the heaviest I've seen is the high .6's and we've seen two this month that are .9 something. I'm worse than a kid at Christmas! I want to peek sooooo bad!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

ooh look, no pic!


----------



## sarahmatz (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice yesterday morning, but my tracking info still isn't available!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I just looked at my June box page and those products are no longer shipping free. My stila bronzer still has a feedback button though. Hopefully this means feedback for the new boxes will be working by tomorrow! Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julie2405 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what I meant. Before this month I think the heaviest I've seen is the high .6's and we've seen two this month that are .9 something. I'm worse than a kid at Christmas! I want to peek sooooo bad!


 Me too, I spend wayyy too much time thinking about it!


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 10, 2012)

Even if the Stila palette *is* just a card, (that actually doesn't really bother me at all!), Box 14 would make me absolutely keel over and die with joy.  I got my shipping notice for my 1st sub on Saturday and my 2nd sub this morning but that hasn't updated with weights/dates yet, so maybe it's possible...


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if it will update at midnight? A girl can dream right?


----------



## JessP (Jul 10, 2012)

> ooh look, no pic!


 My Birchbox page still shows the June box, too. Still no shipping info.. Ugh!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Julie2405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


 How did you fill out your profile?


----------



## liziam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got my box today! (Usually I am one of the last to receive them, so I was sooo excited)


----------



## Julie2405 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you fill out your profile?


 I'll message you a screen shot if I can figure out how to do it...


----------



## xheidi (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! (Usually I am one of the last to receive them, so I was sooo excited)
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieme (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice today and the tracking just updated.  It weighs 0.7928 (haven't seen another with that weight yet but I might have missed something) and the expected delivery date is the 13th.  But maybe it will get here sooner since it's already been given to the post office that's 30 minutes away.


----------



## Roni917 (Jul 10, 2012)

My box came in today, it weighed .5540 and contained Ã¼ber bar, Ada cosmetics bronzer (small sample size) gloss moderne masque, Harvey prince hello and still lip gloss ($4 value) nothing fab but still happy with it. Glad I got the lipgloss. Oh yeah, ear buds


----------



## Pellen (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, fun question, has anyone who received their shipping notification around 11 AM yesterday gotten any shipping updates or a box weight?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 10, 2012)

haha im on my phone contsantly updating my shipping(hopefully it will show up at 12), this page, and my birchbox.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2012)

That seems to be the primary box that went out to those who got their tracking last week and are getting their boxes this week. I'm so glad I didn't get my tracking last week because the only thing in it that I'd be excited for is the eyeliner. Now watch... I'll get that box. LOL



> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! (Usually I am one of the last to receive them, so I was sooo excited)


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box came in today, it weighed .5540 and contained Ã¼ber bar, Ada cosmetics bronzer (small sample size) gloss moderne masque, Harvey prince hello and still lip gloss ($4 value) nothing fab but still happy with it. Glad I got the lipgloss. Oh yeah, ear buds


 Does the perfume smell good? Was in the pumpkin lavender one?


----------



## SimplyAshley87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really wish the feedback method would work for me....arghh


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, fun question, has anyone who received their shipping notification around 11 AM yesterday gotten any shipping updates or a box weight?


 Nothing, Nada, Zilch.  The one I got today has updated, but yesterdays? nope. I keep checking it too.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm really hoping for the eyeliner!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

im kinda actually excited for new earbuds. i don't know which box id want tho, just not what i already have...


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully mine arrives on Thursday. I'd say i've been pretty good with not peeking but I couldn't resist especially after I received shipping info lol. Mine is .6 just like last month.

Hoping for the stila palette. I checked to see how much it weighed and it said 0.49oz/14g so here's to wishful thinking lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2012)

I have zero interest in the stila eye shadow whether it's a card (which I'm sure it is) or a palette because I don't wear eye shadow, but now I'm thinking about using it to make nail polish if it's the card.  It seems like you hardly need any eye shadow to make enough polish for one manicure, so the card might be enough for this.  It would depend on the colors, though.  I'm more of a green/blue/purple/gray/silver/black nail polish person, and it looks like there are quite a few nude shades in those palettes.  The entire top row of the in the moment palette would be my style for polish, though.  I guess the black one has pink shimmer.  That could be really interesting as a polish.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box:
> 
> ...


 Mine is 0.5460...maybe your youngest daughter and I are box twins.! July 13th is my projected delivery date. But it always reaches a day before...fingers crossed!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 11, 2012)

My info still hasn't updated. My second account hasn't even gotten a ship notice despite being charged on the 2nd for this months box.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

I am seriously just dying over here. My June box still shows under the "box" section. I have no weight on either box, although 1 box was this morning as well so maybe I have the .95 box, which if it's a palette I would be ok with the wait! All of my June products in my boxes still have feedback option buttons. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Tracking STILL hasn't updated. I'm getting antsy over here! haha


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Ok, fun question, has anyone who received their shipping notification around 11 AM yesterday gotten any shipping updates or a box weight?


 That's when I got my shipping notification, but no update for me yet either.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Mine weighs .955! If it is the full Stila eyeshadow palette I'll probably be trading it since I don't really wear eyeshadow!


 Wow. Lucky! What would you like lto trade for the palette?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2012)

welp it looks like the july store is updated. now if only they would update our boxes or put up feedback links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp it looks like the july store is updated. now if only they would update our boxes or put up feedback links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ikr!!! I swear ive been lurking all day! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2012)

REALLY tempted to use my points on this, if only i had like 300+ points and not 200 right now.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/stila-in-the-garden-eyeshadow-palette

i love the colors in this set so much!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> REALLY tempted to use my points on this, if only i had like 300+ points and not 200 right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Ada bronzer last month and am very, very fair. So if it's true that Ada specializes in darker skin tones, Birchbox is not paying attention to the surveys. (At least not mine.) My box last month was the worst!


 Ah, good to know!  She ended up wanting to cancel so I kept her subs going and am going to do so retroactively, so the ADA bronzer is mine now, I can't wait to try it as a blush.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

My feedback is off my june products! Dont want to peek this month


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's my info!

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2470188
Sequence Number: 
040850710121640718
Zip Code: 
55303
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5750
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

I'm excited!


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 11, 2012)

grr, I've decided there is nothing more annoying then getting a shipping notice and tracking number, only for the tracking number to still not work and to have no spoiler methods working.

If I knew what was in my box, the no tracking wouldn't bother me because I know I would eventually get the fabulous things in my box OR if I knew where my box was in tracking I could countdown the days until I would get to find out what is in my lovely box. But not knowing either is making me seriously impatient! I


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, fun question, has anyone who received their shipping notification around 11 AM yesterday gotten any shipping updates or a box weight?


 I got my shipping notice then, but no update since.  I'm driving myself insane refreshing that page!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice then, but no update since.  I'm driving myself insane refreshing that page!


 I got my shipping notice monday at 12:27pm and it's not updated yet either.


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 11, 2012)

This is too cute! I think this is how we will all feel when the boxes update LOL

I have refreshed the page so many times...June box... back to MUT, refresh...still June box... back to MUT. Maybe I should just go to sleep


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2012)

Huh.  I wonder if they're going to have another extra-bonus-point deal:  In addition to the July store, they also have a Five Senses Picks section.

And in unrelated news, I've been thinking about what I would consider to be a decent sample size for Birchboxes.  Since their goal is to get us to buy stuff through them, I think the samples should be enough for one to two weeks of daily use -- travel samples, enough to get through a vacation, that sort of thing.  It usually takes me that long to decide whether I like something enough to buy it.  If a sample is only enough for one or two uses, I don't really get a good feel for whether it will work for me, and chances are high that I won't even use it but will just put it up for swap.  The Stainiac sample was a fantastic size, as was the Melvita Floral Water, EVE LOM TLC Radiance Cream, and quite a few more things I don't feel like typing out.  But.  The Dr. Jart stuff in the May box?  The *container* was the right amount.  The *contents* were not.  The Jouer Body Butter was enough for *a* leg.  *One* set of tape strips?  While the ones I tried were horrific when I used them, I did wonder if maybe they would have worked if I used them on a different patch of skin, but since I only had one set to try, I will never know because I'm not about to spend money on them to try a second time after the disaster of the first attempt.  And products should be resealable!  The FIX Malibu Wish Wash Exfoliating Powder is a good concept, but it was supposedly enough for a couple of uses, but I was left with an open pouch of powder.  Not cool.  

Anyway.  Just some thinking about what I would change to make these better.  I'm still mulling over the issue of full-sized items. I'm actually not a fan of full-sized items in these boxes (especially since they tend to be makeup items I don't use in colors I can't wear), but they seem to be used a lot of times to balance out tiny samples.  And it seems like they are doing full-sized-item-lottery more and more lately.  I don't remember very many of them last year.  I just went trough my box history, and last year, there was the Laura Geller in June.  That was the only full-sied item in my boxes that year.  Before January (it seems like there has been an eyeliner in at least a couple of box variations every month this year, and it kicked off with the smudge sticks in January), what other full-sized things were there?


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 11, 2012)

I received full sized Tarte Lipsurgence and Essie nail polish in my Teen Vogue box



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh.  I wonder if they're going to have another extra-bonus-point deal:  In addition to the July store, they also have a Five Senses Picks section.
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 11, 2012)

Ignore this - answered a question then realized I read the question wrong.

I was only a member for a couple months before January, so no idea about full-sized stuff before then. I answered as if it read "since January" - sorry!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this the new thing Birchbox is doing for yearly subscribers ? I saw this pic on instagram. Sorry its huge


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 11, 2012)

> This is the 4th month in a row where I am apparently in the last group of boxes sent out. Once again, I still don't have a shipping number. Once I get one, it usually takes 3 more days until the tracking info works, only to find out it was just sent that day. :icon_frow Â


 Our boxes must get shipped out together because I feel the same way. Last month a lot of people received their boxes at least two weeks before I got mine and were already talking about the next month's box. I've wondered if my account is flagged "Ship Last" , haha. It also doesn't help that I live in CA but I guess its better late than never. Hoping for that shipping notice to arrive soon.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm hoping that my second account doesn't get the crappy leftover products box since I just realized that's what they send "new" subscribers, which is probably why mine hasn't shipped yet for that account. UGH.

Anyone have experience resubbing?


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Our boxes must get shipped out together because I feel the same way. Last month a lot of people received their boxes at least two weeks before I got mine and were already talking about the next month's box. *I've wondered if my account is flagged "Ship Last" , haha. *It also doesn't help that I live in CA but I guess its better late than never. Hoping for that shipping notice to arrive soon.


 Lol I feel the same way! And I also live in CA - seems like it takes forever for boxes to make their way out here!


----------



## CRB882 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our boxes must get shipped out together because I feel the same way. Last month a lot of people received their boxes at least two weeks before I got mine and were already talking about the next month's box. I've wondered if my account is flagged "Ship Last" , haha. It also doesn't help that I live in CA but I guess its better late than never.
> 
> Hoping for that shipping notice to arrive soon.


We must get the same boxes!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that my second account doesn't get the crappy leftover products box since I just realized that's what they send "new" subscribers, which is probably why mine hasn't shipped yet for that account. UGH.
> 
> Anyone have experience resubbing?


 I actually canceled for about a week last month. Resubbed after I cancelled GB...


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My feedback is off my june products! Dont want to peek this month


 Oh but you will...you will!! MUAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I feel the same way! And I also live in CA - seems like it takes forever for boxes to make their way out here!


 I'm from california and I'm getting it on the 13th. is that considered late?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from california and I'm getting it on the 13th. is that considered late?


 My isnt supposed to get to me until the 16th. So no!.....


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Im gona stalk feeback 1 more time then im off to bed lol


----------



## serioussparkles (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it just me, or does it seem like BB is just trying to use up past samples? The Dirt scrub, Stila lipgloss, Eyeko liner, Dr Jart, etc... are all from the past couple months, right?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like BB is just trying to use up past samples? The Dirt scrub, Stila lipgloss, Eyeko liner, Dr Jart, etc... are all from the past couple months, right?


 i believe the stila lipgloss set that it is in the july shop is different from the gloss they had on the site in the past. i don't mind that they're still reusing the eyeko liner since it was only in a small minority of boxes in the past and i haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> I'm from california and I'm getting it on the 13th. is that considered late?


 Last month my box was delivered on the 12th, so I wouldn't consider the 13th late - that's awesome your box will arrive shortly! It's taking forever for mine this month (still no shipping notice).


----------



## ddave (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so excited about the Stila travel palettes being (supposedly) in the Birchbox store! They're so cheap and adorable!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Oh but you will...you will!! MUAHAHAHA!!!!


 I am going to try my best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it will come tomorrow!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month my box was delivered on the 12th, so I wouldn't consider the 13th late - that's awesome your box will arrive shortly! It's taking forever for mine this month (still no shipping notice).


 awesome! i don't remember when i received mine last month. it's still in ny though. hopefully it'll get here soon


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Why are the feedback buttons still not working??????


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 11, 2012)

So I never got a shipping notice for either of my two boxes but when i got home earlier tonight, there was one sitting in my mailbox!!! Pretty wierd since I've always gotten my shipping notifications each month. I remember reading last month and months before as well that some of you had this happen also....am I right? Oh well, it sure was a nice surprise as im leaving for vacation tomorrow! This way I was able to open one before leaving and will be looking forward to my second box waiting when i get back!!! I havent looked at zadis list to see what box number this is and obviously dont know the shipping weight lol but anyways.... Here's a list of what i got in my first box along with my initial thoughts/review:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Mini Larabar Uber in bananas foster 
Birchbox Earbuds- pink and green 
Full size Stila lip glaze in Camera 
Harvey Prince Hello- sample spray vial 
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Golden bronzer- sample jar 
Gloss Moderne High gloss Masque- sample jar 
Overall I am happy with this box!!! The Uber bar was pretty tasty consodering I'm not a huge banana fan lol The bronzer looks beautiful from a swatch on hand and I've been needing a New shimmery powder bronzer so im excited to try this! The stila lip glaze is a gorgeous color but its way to sticky for my liking, I may trade this just because I don't think ill be reaching for this gloss as I have others which are much better feeling although I love the color! The HP Hello definitely smells good but is it just me or is it almost identical to Viva la Juicy!?!? If i smelled the HP hello on someone without knowing what it was id totally guess viva la juicy! Kinda a bummer for me only because i used to wear viva la juicy but as my scent preferences have changed since then im looking to discover new and different perfumes, totally a personal thing ans not a conplaint about the item at all. Lastly, my favorite product of the box- The high gloss masque! It smells like coconut and its definitely a coconut scent done right! Smells divine! I used it tonight and can still smell the scent lingering after blow drying my hair and using other products! Think ill have to buy a full size with points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and i almost forgot about the earbuds..I originally thought I'd trade those since i have a great quality pair but oddly enough my boyfriend wants them lol ! Let me know if you guys got any of the same products and what you thought! Is love to know!

xX Michelle


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 11, 2012)

my birchbox weight is 

Weight (lbs.):
0.6510
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012
 does anyone have any clue or idea of what I'm getting?? I'm so impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are the feedback buttons still not working??????


 It's not 100% reliable and it wouldn't surprise me if Birchbox fixed it so no more early sneak peeks via the feedback button.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine just updated.  Box weight .5930, ETA 7/16


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine still hasn't updated and it's been two  days! I'm just going to assume that I'll get my box before it updates.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 11, 2012)

My box finally updated, with an estimated delivery of July 16th...my other BB boxes in the past have always gotten to me 2 days after the date shipped though, so we'll see.  The weight seems really light, but every box this month has something in it that I want to try!  Shipped the 9th, so I will be waiting patiently at the mailbox today!  J/K...sort of! 





Weight (lbs.):
0.4290
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## amidea (Jul 11, 2012)

For those of you waiting for shipping info to update, just thought I'd share that I got my shipping email on Monday morning and it updated on Tuesday night.

Also, I got my friend to change my BB password so I'm literally unable to check the website if my box goes up... I have no self-control.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you waiting for shipping info to update, just thought I'd share that I got my shipping email on Monday morning and it updated on Tuesday night.
> 
> Also, I got my friend to change my BB password so I'm literally unable to check the website if my box goes up... I have no self-control.


 Birchbox intervention!

I bet you slept better/longer than most of us last night, lol.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 11, 2012)

​My box has shipped, but notification isn't updated. I haven't seen anyone get the Laura Gellar lipstick yet, and I'd love to see it in my box, so maybe...


----------



## annacristina (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that one of the ones with the nail polish? If so, what color  did you get?


I got Blue Ming. Still have yet to swatch it though. I'm not entirely sure if it's "me".


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 11, 2012)

Love! Love! Love! My July BB Box! Not disappointed at all!


----------



## Marshmelly (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone have a box with .5000 or close? I'm thinking maybe box #3 since that was around .49 but not sure. =p


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

PackageID:
MI12003bb2572681
Sequence Number:
040890711121676605
Zip Code:
33484
Weight (lbs.):
0.4670
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

still no notice for my second BB account. Poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still mulling over the issue of full-sized items. I'm actually not a fan of full-sized items in these boxes (especially since they tend to be makeup items I don't use in colors I can't wear), but they seem to be used a lot of times to balance out tiny samples.  And it seems like they are doing full-sized-item-lottery more and more lately.


 I think the benefit to Birchbox of doing full-size things like lipstick and nail polish is that they come in multiple colors, so if you like the formula, you might buy another one.  I had never heard of the Tarte Lipsurgences before getting a full-size one in my box, but now I am saving my pennies and have bought the Revlon wanna-be.  Same with Zoya Nail polish (even though the minis aren't full size) - it was a new brand to me and even though I didn't care for the color they sent, I really like the smooth application and it had lasting wear for me, so I've bought a couple of others. So even though I'm still using my full-size from Birchbox, it still has led to other purchases for me without needing to wait until it ran out.

With some other products, I can't see why a full-size would lead to multiple purchases at the same time like this... For example, how many eye creams are you really going to use at once?  If you love it you might buy more when you run out, but you're not likely to buy a few of them at the same time to duplicate the one you already got in your box.

Just my two cents!


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I got my friend to change my BB password so I'm literally unable to check the website if my box goes up... I have no self-control.


 That is hilarious!  Great idea--but you're braver than I am!


----------



## hpage82 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice last night. The weight is 0.6510, I wonder which box I'm getting.


 Mine is 0.6440...possible box twins??


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a box with .5000 or close? I'm thinking maybe box #3 since that was around .49 but not sure. =p


 My 2nd sub (that I got my shipping for on Saturday and is still projected for the 13th but was 2 towns over yesterday so I expect it today or tomorrow at the latest) is .5020.  I actually hope it's not box 3.  The hair stuff looks interesting and I actually do like most Larabars,  but I got the Joeur Moisture Tint in a box for my main sub a few months ago and it doesn't really work for me, it's not at all the right color, plus the sample is really small.  And I'm firmly in the camp of not caring for perfume samples.  Also, I bought the Stila Lip Glaze off Haute Look a few months ago and just wasn't thrilled with the formula - I actually have 2 full size that I've never worn (though one I swatched, the other is still in the box) that I'm planning to get around to trading some day, or at least the unopened one.  I'm still holding out hope that I could be gettting box 5 with that weight, or maybe something totally different that no one's got yet.

My main sub I got the email for yesterday and the weight hasn't updated yet!  I swear, half of the fun of Birchboxing is trying to figure out what you're going to get and when you're going to get it



.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 11, 2012)

PackageID:
MI12003bb2551844
Sequence Number:
040890711121675987
Zip Code:
77450
Weight (lbs.):
0.4630
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

Date
Description
Location
Jul 10 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 10 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 10 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 
I received my shipping email on the 9th and it finally updated with weight &amp; date this morning.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2551844
> ...


 Maybe we're box twins!  I also received my shipping on the ninth... finally updated this morning for me.

PackageID:
MI12003bb2573995
Sequence Number:
040880711121270635
Zip Code:
53186
Weight (lbs.):
0.4730
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012
Date
Description
Location
Jul 10 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 10 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 10 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

I wonder what box this could be?  I'm a little bummed because I was maybe hoping for a polish, and this seems a little light for that.  I'm still holding out for an eyeko liner!


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 11, 2012)

> Last month my box was delivered on the 12th, so I wouldn't consider the 13th late - that's awesome your box will arrive shortly! It's taking forever for mine this month (still no shipping notice).[/quote For me the 12th would be early! I don't think I've ever received anything before the 14th and last month's box showed up on the 20th. Since I don't even have a shipping notice yet,my guess is that this month's box will arrive just as late or later.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, is it just me, or is box 3 identical to box 10 AND box 30 in Zadi's pictures?  (Sorry if someone already mentioned that, I didn't remember seeing it posted.  I just noticed it myself.)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2551844
> ...


 mine just updated too and looks like this- although i;m pretty sure in the past it has been expected to deliever on a monday and comes friday or saturday. my weight was .458, which seems really light compared to some- but last month my box was .4 something and I got the Stila bronzer... hmmm.. off to stalk box pics...


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2551844
> ...


Same here. Mine is the same weight as well. I wonder... Hoping for the Blinc at least, I am having such a hard time finding a mascara that I like!!!


----------



## sarahmatz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine just updated too and looks like this- although i;m pretty sure in the past it has been expected to deliever on a monday and comes friday or saturday. my weight was .458, which seems really light compared to some- but last month my box was .4 something and I got the Stila bronzer... hmmm.. off to stalk box pics...


 
Weight (lbs.):
0.4590
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012
  Do you think we could be box twins? I REALLY hope it arrives before the 16th, because that morning I am leaving for Germany for a month.. I can't wait that long in suspense  






Last month I also received the Stila bronzer and was surprised how light the box was!


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Jul 11, 2012)

So my box weight is .5442  !!! I havent seen anyone with a similar weight! My box should arrive on the 13th  but Im out of town until the 16 UUUGGGHHH! Im sprawled on  a beautiful beach obsessing about whats in my Birchbox back home! THATS JUST WRONG!! lol any clue what I could be getting? anyone? anyone?


----------



## Kirari (Jul 11, 2012)

My box is .4670, with a projected delivery date of the 16th.

The 16th needs to hurry and get here, drat it!  I needs it now.


----------



## jmn1981 (Jul 11, 2012)

I received my shipping notice back on July 6th and it still hasn't updated with the tracking info or box weight! I'm hoping I get my box soon, I've never had the tracking info take so long to update, it usually only takes a day or two.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 11, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2446407
Sequence Number: 
040920710120395524
Zip Code: 
02859
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4890
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


Date/Time
Event Name
Location
10 Jul 2012 13:48 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 
Date
Description
Location
Jul 10 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Windsor, CT Jul 9 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 9 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 9 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


I hope mine gets here before the 16th! I can't wait!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

my June feedback buttons are finally gone, but nothing else. No new feedback buttons for products yet and no updated shipping info.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I never got a shipping notice for either of my two boxes but when i got home earlier tonight, there was one sitting in my mailbox!!! Pretty wierd since I've always gotten my shipping notifications each month. I remember reading last month and months before as well that some of you had this happen also....am I right? Oh well, it sure was a nice surprise as im leaving for vacation tomorrow! This way I was able to open one before leaving and will be looking forward to my second box waiting when i get back!!!
> 
> I havent looked at zadis list to see what box number this is and obviously dont know the shipping weight lol but anyways....
> ...


  I would LOVE to get that box.  I am in the second shipping wave so I doubt I will but here's hoping for the gloss Masque and Stila lip glaze!!!


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 11, 2012)

I received box 9 (weight of 0.5520) yesterday and LOVE it, which is funny because I expected to be disappointed this month, with so many boxes having duplications of SS or previous BBs.  However, I'm head over heels in love with my ear buds, AND the tea mints, which are super full and have a ton of mints in the container.  I already had the Alterna (smaller sample than SS sent out a few months ago), but no biggie.  I love the Hello perfume--I think it smells very similar to Victoria's Secret Noir Tease, which I adore.  My eyeliner is black, which means I'll wear it eventually, but I swear I've gotten at least one eyeliner in a sample box for months, so it'll take a while till I'm ready to use it.  The Supergoop I probably won't use, but I love the concept of anti-aging suncreen --double uses in a single product make me giddy.  Overall--in love with this box and can't wait to get my second box!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to 11 boxes I can receive. I'm dying here!!! I need the FB method to start working!!!!


----------



## hpage82 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox weight is
> 
> ...


 My box weight is 0.6440 and is also scheduled for the 16th, so we *might* be getting the same box. I have no idea what's in it, but I do know that this waiting game is killing me!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

ahh! waking up to no shipping update and pages of girls saying they got none either. noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! i needed to live vicariously through y'alls boxes! hahaha. no it's cool  that there were some pic posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also i love the idea of someone changing the bb site pw for my acct. lolol. maybe i will be brave enough!

p.s i have no idea what box i am getting but if i don't get a polish, i will trade you for yours! it's a pretty color and i am really into these small bottles for some reason.
yea. eyeliner and polish is what i want this month BB. help me outtttttttt.


----------



## Tamala Nails (Jul 11, 2012)

I got one.  It was in a seperate package.  I am not a yearly subscriber.  I have been monthly for about a year and 3 months.



> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

So since I have nothing better to do, here's a recap of the boxes and weights that have been received so far.  And it doesn't help me at all since my tracking/weight has not updated yet.  It does give us an idea of what boxes have shipped out already though.  

#03: 0.4940
#05: 0.5120, 0.5230, 0.5640 (had 2 tubes of BB cream), 0.5280, 0.5340, 0.6770
#07: 0.5420, 0.5540
#09: 0.5750, 0.5450, 0.5520
#11: 0.5895 #21: 0.6710 #23: 0.5730


----------



## blue bird (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness I have serious box envy or should I say shipping notice envy! I haven't gotten a notice for either of my accounts


----------



## jlvb (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahmatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like we could be box triplets!  Mine is .4589.  My first box arrived yesterday and it was supposed to get here on Friday....so I'm hoping this one is early too.


----------



## libedon (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping information finally updated!

PackageID:
MI12003bb2481137
Sequence Number:
040830711121298236
Zip Code:
85138
Weight (lbs.):
0.4660
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012
      It looks like all of the shipping notices that updated last night were really similar. I do think it's weird that it's nearly half the size of other boxes, though. I'm thinking box 3 maybe? Or something similar. I would hate to get 3 make up samples when other boxes have 4 or 5 though.


----------



## Wida (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, thank you for doing that!  I was just going to ask what boxes had been received.  My box shipped yesterday and I wanted to see which boxes seemed to be shipped out in the first wave of shipping and try to do a process of elimination to see what box I might get.  LOL.  I just wish they would update our boxes on the bb website already and then I wouldn't have to wonder.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So since I have nothing better to do, here's a recap of the boxes and weights that have been received so far.  And it doesn't help me at all since my tracking/weight has not updated yet.  It does give us an idea of what boxes have shipped out already though.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahmatz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like we could be box triplets!  Mine is .4589.  My first box arrived yesterday and it was supposed to get here on Friday....so I'm hoping this one is early too.


 What did you get in your first box?


----------



## utkgirl16 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm dying for Box 2! But to be honest I'd be happy with (almost) all the boxes this month. I received my shipping notice last night and my weight is 0.5817.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So since I have nothing better to do, here's a recap of the boxes and weights that have been received so far.  And it doesn't help me at all since my tracking/weight has not updated yet.  It does give us an idea of what boxes have shipped out already though.
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my notice yesterday, but it still won't show me the tracking info.  I'm dying here!  I need something, anything!!


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, but it still won't show me the tracking info.  I'm dying here!  I need something, anything!!


 Same here. I wonder if they sent the email when they printed the label, but haven't even turned it into them yet


----------



## DVCTraveller (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine is .6020

Nobody else has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Curious to see what it is


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So since I have nothing better to do, here's a recap of the boxes and weights that have been received so far.  And it doesn't help me at all since my tracking/weight has not updated yet.  It does give us an idea of what boxes have shipped out already though.
> 
> ...


----------



## redfox (Jul 11, 2012)

> my June feedback buttons are finally gone, but nothing else. No new feedback buttons for products yet and no updated shipping info.:madness:


 The feedback button is still up for my june products as of 10 mins ago. I received my tracking email yesterday morning but it still hasn't updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so impatient! I've never had to wait to get my box to know what's in it... It'll be a nice surprise, I guess.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 11, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]The shipping on one box just updated. The weight is .600 and itâ€™s somewhere in NJ now, so I expect to have it tomorrow. Still no update for the second box, which shipped out yesterday afternoon- Iâ€™ll probably get that on Saturday.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I really want to know whatâ€™s in them, damn it! I was one of those kids that always sniffed around for Christmas presents and even then I was able to get some clues- this month, NOTHING. Boo.



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And what is this 50 Shades of Gray weirdness I just noticed:



[/SIZE]


----------



## davesmsperfect (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my shipping notice on Monday. My box weighs 0.4900 so hopefully it's something good. Also got the loyalty keychain today [been a member for 1 year &amp; 2 months]. It's pretty nice.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]The shipping on one box just updated. The weight is .600 and itâ€™s somewhere in NJ now, so I expect to have it tomorrow. Still no update for the second box, which shipped out yesterday afternoon- Iâ€™ll probably get that on Saturday.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 hahahaha OMG the 50 shades emoticon.


----------



## galba22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine said I would receive my shipment on July the 16th but it looks like it out for delivery today. Im so happy and excited. Yay!!!





PackageID: 
MI12003bb2515128
Sequence Number: 
040940710121218820
Zip Code: 
20906
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6450
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## themeels (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys, I have a theory.  Look at the spoilers Zadi posted (page 30) and click on one that has the stila lipgloss (box, 2, 6 10).  The link will take you to a Birchbox page which, at least at my last check, displays the contents of the box under the Featured Contents from this Month's Box header except the stila lipgloss.  It makes me think there's some sort of problem/difficulty in posting that particular product - maybe they don't want to post the triple pack out of concern it might confuse people.  I bet that once those boxes show the stila lipgloss, the July box contents will replace the June box contents and we will have feedback buttons.  

Oh, and here are my vitals: weight .6640, expected delivery 16 July.  Fingers crossed it gets here sooner!


----------



## camerafly (Jul 11, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2521929
Sequence Number: 
041140711120408190
Zip Code: 
60601
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6510
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 11, 2012)

So my box weighing 0.9050 turned out to not be the palette or whatever that is. I got Box #20. Too bad the Jouer Moisture Tint was way to dark for my skin and the earbuds won't fit in my ears but I loved everything else =]


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box weighing 0.9050 turned out to not be the palette or whatever that is. I got Box #20. Too bad the Jouer Moisture Tint was way to dark for my skin and the earbuds won't fit in my ears but I loved everything else =]


I wonder why it weighed so much. Hmmm.  Anything feel heavy? lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 11, 2012)

I bet the heavy boxes are just filled with more paper to throw people off.  C'mon, you know they probably are hip to what we do on here lol


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder why it weighed so much. Hmmm.  Anything feel heavy? lol


 I could've been the combination of the Blinc Mascara, the mints, and the Alterna hair stuff. but idk


----------



## amidea (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my shipping notice on Monday with expected delivery on Friday but it's already out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (im in NYC).  weight is .5210.. so excited!


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 11, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2510829
Sequence Number: 
040870711121398571
Zip Code: 
48152
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5990
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


mine finally updated!~ no idea what it is going to be (other than not 3,5,7,9,11,21,23, or 20... not sure where box 1 went?)


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *themeels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I have a theory.  Look at the spoilers Zadi posted (page 30) and click on one that has the stila lipgloss (box, 2, 6 10).  The link will take you to a Birchbox page which, at least at my last check, displays the contents of the box under the Featured Contents from this Month's Box header except the stila lipgloss.  It makes me think there's some sort of problem/difficulty in posting that particular product - maybe they don't want to post the triple pack out of concern it might confuse people.  I bet that once those boxes show the stila lipgloss, the July box contents will replace the June box contents and we will have feedback buttons.
> 
> Oh, and here are my vitals: weight .6640, expected delivery 16 July.  Fingers crossed it gets here sooner!


 I agree with you, I noticed that yesterday and thought the same thing.  




 *Here;s to crossing our fingers!*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2012)

*One of my BBs is out for delivery today!  I still think it's ridiculous that the BB site is still showing our June boxes, I think they're just being spiteful about it.*


----------



## libedon (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *themeels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I have a theory.  Look at the spoilers Zadi posted (page 30) and click on one that has the stila lipgloss (box, 2, 6 10).  The link will take you to a Birchbox page which, at least at my last check, displays the contents of the box under the Featured Contents from this Month's Box header except the stila lipgloss.  It makes me think there's some sort of problem/difficulty in posting that particular product - maybe they don't want to post the triple pack out of concern it might confuse people.  I bet that once those boxes show the stila lipgloss, the July box contents will replace the June box contents and we will have feedback buttons.
> 
> Oh, and here are my vitals: weight .6640, expected delivery 16 July.  Fingers crossed it gets here sooner!


 Very true! Just checked it and it's not showing for me either. My other thought is that on the home page, when I click the small button on the right that says "July's birchbox, five senses," it still takes me to June's products. Maybe when that updates, we'll see something (cough feedback PLEASE cough).



 (seriously these are the best smileys ever)


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just noticed someone on instagram got the stila palette / card so i asked if it was the card or palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we're box twins!  I also received my shipping on the ninth... finally updated this morning for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got both my BB's just now! I have not opened them yet, but I'm excited to see what I got!!!!!! I hope they aren't the same box. Plus its odd i got the shipping notice for one of them just yesterday and now it's here!


----------



## Wida (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree.  I cannot figure out for the life of me why they suddenly have "issues" updating our boxes by the 10th.  It's happened to me 3 months in a row now.  I thought that maybe they didn't want update our pages to let us hurry and do feedback to get points to use with their Facebook code that expired yesterday, but now I just think that they're being petty.



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *One of my BBs is out for delivery today!  I still think it's ridiculous that the BB site is still showing our June boxes, I think they're just being spiteful about it.*


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box weighing 0.9050 turned out to not be the palette or whatever that is. I got Box #20. Too bad the Jouer Moisture Tint was way to dark for my skin and the earbuds won't fit in my ears but I loved everything else =]


 ugh that stinks =/


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 11, 2012)

> Mine is .6020 Nobody else has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Curious to see what it is


I have that weight for one of my boxes! Box twinssss!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *One of my BBs is out for delivery today!  I still think it's ridiculous that the BB site is still showing our June boxes, I think they're just being spiteful about it.*


Awh come on, that's a little silly. How would they benefit from being "spiteful?" They want us to pay them money, after all! =) I mean, with so many subscribers, I doubt they do things just to get at the small amount of people on MUT!

My guess is that they haven't updated for coding reasons, some schedule thing we don't know, or maybe to put off complaints as long as possible. XD


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 11, 2012)

using the detective method of eliminating boxes that already went out and received...  plus eliminating duplicate items....

mine might be 1,6,8,13,14,15,17,19,22 or 24.....  



  so i now have a  33% chance of figuring it out lol

unless anyone has already received one of the boxes listed then i can narrow it down even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 11, 2012)

Opened my first box! I'm excited about this Blinc mascara


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh that stinks =/


 Now I really wanna know what the Stila palette really is. Cause if my box weighed close to a pound and didn't have it then idk what it is!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just noticed someone on instagram got the stila palette / card so i asked if it was the card or palette


Please report back immediately.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Opened my first box! I'm excited about this Blinc mascara
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Mine is 0.6440...possible box twins??


 Mine is .6440 too! With an estimated delivery of 7/16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## jaimegirl01 (Jul 11, 2012)

0.6620
....wondering which one this is, can't wait! Hope it comes before the 16th...


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

To follow up my last post i really hope that the whole bb2 thing is right! I think i would be getting box 2 which i really wanted!


----------



## HallenD (Jul 11, 2012)

i hope i get one! been a member since april 2011! lol

on another note, my box weights .606...i wonder whats in it..


----------



## chelseaS (Jul 11, 2012)

d



:
Originnbfally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they forgot my stuff 



 Hopefully the bb25 is box 2! If it is real because i think someone got box 3 and i have to check what box 25 is but i really want box 2 and i think the beauty blender is light so 







PackageID:
MI12003bb2547851
Sequence Number:
041010711121061668
Weight (lbs.):
0.4691
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

mine says bb25 also but it weighs .6350....I don't think that rule works 



 I wish.


----------



## salth04 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> using the detective method of eliminating boxes that already went out and received...  plus eliminating duplicate items....
> 
> ...


 I have the exact same box weight as you! And the same delivery date. I was able to cancel out box 17 as well so we've got 9 options 



 Still far too many for my liking. If you get your box prior to the 16th make sure to post what you got!


----------



## chelseaS (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they forgot my stuff
> 
> ...


 Mine says bb25 also but it weights 0.6350...I don't think this rule works 



 I wish but all the Package ID numbers I have seen so far all have bb25.


----------



## jlvb (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahmatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get in your first box?


 My first box was Box #3.  I'm hoping that since my notifications were sent out days apart that I wont get another #3.


----------



## salth04 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> using the detective method of eliminating boxes that already went out and received...  plus eliminating duplicate items....
> 
> ...


 I have the exact same box weight as you! And the same delivery date. I was able to cross out box 17 as well so we have 9 options 



 Still far too many for my liking. If you get your box early make sure to post what you got!


----------



## salth04 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> using the detective method of eliminating boxes that already went out and received...  plus eliminating duplicate items....
> 
> ...


 I have the exact same box weight as you! And the same delivery date. I was able to cross out box 17 as well so we have 9 options 



 Still far too many for my liking. If you get your box early make sure to post what you got!


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes my recv date is the 16th and my weight is .467. Box triplets? lol


 Yay! I'm all the way in Wisconsin, so if you get yours before me, make sure you post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so anxious this month! I actually don't think there are many boxes I would be disappointed with, so that's a definite plus.





_ _

_edited my typo!_


----------



## brandarae (Jul 11, 2012)

I received mine yesterday. It was box 9 and the weight was .5600


----------



## ddave (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got my box 





My weight was .559 and I got box 7 according to Zadiddoll's blog

I love this box but I'm wondering if they put different Stila lip glaze shades in different boxes so I'm waiting to use mine until I see if someone gets a lighter pink color and wants to trade (my shade is called camera).

I really thought I was getting box 9 which I was looking forward to but I'm pleasantly surprised with my box 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: They don't have the 'camera' shade on the birchbox website which is weird since I got it in my box...


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

Spoke to Audrey on the phone..she said the boxes generally load the first week but she said if you get a box in a later wave it will take longer to load. Although, I've NEVER seen this happen for me it may happen to other people. She is checking for me if I get any repeats though.

edit/ getting box 15 and no idea what color stila i'm getting but i generally like the darker colors..so if someone gets a darker color than I would be willing to trade.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoke to Audrey on the phone..she said the boxes generally load the first week but she said if you get a box in a later wave it will take longer to load. Although, I've NEVER seen this happen for me it may happen to other people. She is checking for me if I get any repeats though.
> 
> edit/ getting box 15 and no idea what color stila i'm getting but i generally like the darker colors..so if someone gets a darker color than I would be willing to trade.


 But have _anyone's_ boxes actually loaded on the site yet (I assume that's what you meant, seeing the products in your "Box" tab?)?  My 2nd sub shipped on the 7th and should arrive today or tomorrow based on where it is, and it's still showing my June box for that account.

Edited: Sorry, maybe you meant the tracking history loading.  If so, please just ignore me



 



.


----------



## CRB882 (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally got a shipping notice, which means, by past history, my box will actually ship on Friday or Saturday. Hoping to be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## PearlShoe (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got my box, it's #2.


----------



## PearlShoe (Jul 11, 2012)

I just got my box, it's #2


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says bb25 also but it weights 0.6350...I don't think this rule works
> 
> ...


I think we've pretty definitely ruled that out at this point, given that it hasn't been accurate for most of the folks who have commented this month.  My guess would be that the reference number is just a Mail Innovations internal number for a specific package.  I suspect 12003 is Birchbox's account/customer number with them, and that the number after "bb" is just a numeric package ID assigned chronologically.  If Birchbox sends out 100K packages per month, it would make sense that all the package IDs are 24##### or 25##### for July.


----------



## PearlShoe (Jul 11, 2012)

Just received my box! It's #2


----------



## wadedl (Jul 11, 2012)

For once my box may get here before I find out what is in it. It is supposed to be here Friday. Update!


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But have _anyone's_ boxes actually loaded on the site yet (I assume that's what you meant, seeing the products in your "Box" tab?)?  My 2nd sub shipped on the 7th and should arrive today or tomorrow based on where it is, and it's still showing my June box for that account.
> ...


 No, she said they're starting to load them slowly. I guess they have to load boxes individually..she had to load mine individually.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, she said they're starting to load them slowly. I guess they have to load boxes individually..she had to load mine individually.


Also, I am pretty sure the stila lip glaze placeholder isn't loading on some boxes. My picture for my July box since she loaded it manually, it doesn't even show the stila placeholder but it does show the stila in my box picture.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But have _anyone's_ boxes actually loaded on the site yet (I assume that's what you meant, seeing the products in your "Box" tab?)?  My 2nd sub shipped on the 7th and should arrive today or tomorrow based on where it is, and it's still showing my June box for that account.


 Nope, mine still shows June and the Feedback trick isn't working for me.


----------



## ddave (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


 What shade is your lip glaze?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


 What what your shipping date and weight?


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last month my box was delivered on the 12th, so I wouldn't consider the 13th late - that's awesome your box will arrive shortly! It's taking forever for mine this month (still no shipping notice).[/quote
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 11, 2012)

My mom got her box yesterday, and it's awesome! I'm not sure what box # it is, but I thought I'd share here. She's happy with it.


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, mine still shows June and the Feedback trick isn't working for me.


 But, you've been around birchbox longer zadi. Have you ever seen boxes load later before because they were sent out later in the shipping time frame? I got shipped Sunday, but people who got shipped the 6th still have June's placeholders under their box. I think they're running behind.


----------



## jac a (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


 box envy, i hope i get that one too


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a shipment notification on Friday... but the site still hasn't updated, BB or the USMI site. Anyone else having tracking issues? I don't want to complain, because I've cheated myself out of a decent surprise ever since I've found this site... maybe it'd be nice to be surprised for once!


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 20...so upset I didn't get a beauty blender or lipgloss


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her box yesterday, and it's awesome! I'm not sure what box # it is, but I thought I'd share here. She's happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her box yesterday, and it's awesome! I'm not sure what box # it is, but I thought I'd share here. She's happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieme (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got my box.  The Stila is a card not a palette.  I got box #13 and the weight was 0.7928.


----------



## Hilde (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


 Aah I so hope I get your box as well! One of my favorites..


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her box yesterday, and it's awesome! I'm not sure what box # it is, but I thought I'd share here. She's happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

feedback buttons loading for me.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

FINALLY, I got my shipping notice email! Now time to wait for the tracking code to be updated in UPS MI.


----------



## dreile (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> feedback buttons loading for me.


 For the feedback method do you check under New Products or July Box?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright, for those who were wondering, I got my shipping notice tues morning and it updated immediately, showing a weight of .5150 and delivery date of 7/16 to idaho. (on a side note, 5150 is a mental hold in cop lingo, they're doing a good job of putting me on that waiting for boxes to update lol) my second account hasn't received a shipping notification yet, but last month I didnt receive a box on that account due to a billing issue, so it was essentially "cancelled" and they sent me an email to renew, which I did at the beginning of this month. Had I known then what I know now, I wouldn't have renewed because I think I probably screwed myself into the box of soap. Lol I'm hoping for lipgloss, mascara, eyeliner, a bb cream, even the stila "card" knowing my luck I'll get the lipstick which I won't use and I don't know anyone who would.


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping info updated! The weight is .6020  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please be


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Laura Gellar Lipstick!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 11, 2012)

just got my shipping email but no update yet!!!


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aah I so hope I get your box as well! One of my favorites..


That excites me to see that the Harvey Prince has a spritz top!!! The little vials are so hard to manage.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping still hasn't updated, and I got my shipping notice five days ago. ANNOYING.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> feedback buttons loading for me.


Not for me.... Boo, and my June box info is still up.


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jul 11, 2012)

Ugh, these headphones stink.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

i wonder if they would let us leave feedback for headphones. i don't want to be jipped out of 10 points like i was for the xoxo card back in may...


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

it's only working if you get the box loaded? i dont have the option for my stila though. 10 more points and i'll have 50.00 =/


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyquackquack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, these headphones stink.


I really think this is the one item either way I could care less about. My ears are shaped weird so I can't even use ear buds at all. I have to have the full DJ style old school looking headphones, mostly because of all my ear piercings, lol! I guess they will get added to the give away pile, because I don't think my hubs will be down with using pretty pink ear buds at work...


----------



## Souly (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't updated, and I got my shipping notice five days ago. ANNOYING.


 Ugh! That sucks!! Mine updated but its only weighs .3600


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, she said they're starting to load them slowly. I guess they have to load boxes individually..she had to load mine individually.


 That's absolutely shocking that they have to load them individually.  Aren't there over 100,000 Birchbox subscribers?  And I can't imagine they have a site/IT staff of more than a very small handful of people...it would be weeks before they're all loaded.  They must have a batch system that's down somehow (just an assumption, but if that's the current customer service response that's the only thing that I can come up with - they certainly don't load them individually every month).  Hopefully they're spending their time on repairing that and only manually loading for people who inquire.  It's not a big deal to me, in terms of how I view their customer service/site functionality - stuff happens that's out of their control, for sure (and I'm intimately involved with webstore development through my job so I know first hand), I'm just impatient!!!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


 OMG!!!! What was ur shipping weight???


----------



## mega789 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow! I'm skippy happy! This was the first time I couldn't cheat and find out what I was getting and I got the box that I wanted for my second account. Still waiting on my first account box. 

Also the Harvey Prince perfume is for trade.

Box weight was: 0.5260

Pic below:

Box Number 5


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 11, 2012)

That box is at the top of my wishlist!! Mind sharing when you got your ship notice and your weight? Thanks!!



> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box! It's #2


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really think this is the one item either way I could care less about. My ears are shaped weird so I can't even use ear buds at all. I have to have the full DJ style old school looking headphones, mostly because of all my ear piercings, lol! I guess they will get added to the give away pile, because I don't think my hubs will be down with using pretty pink ear buds at work...


 That's awesome you've got a larger pair like that! My best friend has to get the ones that go around your ears because of her piercings.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awh come on, that's a little silly. How would they benefit from being "spiteful?" They want us to pay them money, after all! =) I mean, with so many subscribers, I doubt they do things just to get at the small amount of people on MUT!
> ...


*If that's true, then why did they take away our "feedback" method of being able too scope out what we're going to get? I just got one of my boxes and can't even leave fb unless I want to go searching for the items.   If I wanted to place an order today using review points for my new items, they're making it hard for me to give them my money.  I don't feel like hunting around for me items to leave fb.*

*It's not going to make me unsub, but imo they're taking away some of our fun, AND hurting themselves by not updating to July, and I think it's petty of them. Your mileage may vary...*


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't updated, and I got my shipping notice five days ago. ANNOYING.


 Mine never does. I have to wait till my box loads and then use the link on birchbox to track (the email always seems to have a different tracking number than the site)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping shows a delivery date of Monday, but my box has already made it to a large USPS hub about an hour away! Maybe I'll get it tomorrow?! Woo woo...happy dance!


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *If that's true, then why did they take away our "feedback" method of being able too scope out what we're going to get? I just got one of my boxes and can't even leave fb unless I want to go searching for the items.   If I wanted to place an order today using review points for my new items, they're making it hard for me to give them my money.  I don't feel like hunting around for me items to leave fb.*
> ...


 I would guess because Birchbox can only control the timing of shipping but not the timing of when a person receives their box, they are probably delaying until a majority of people would most likely actually receive their boxes to activate the feedback links. 

Yes, it takes away a lot of our fun. But, it potentially destroys their business model to companies if feedback links are active and customers can review products without having even received them. They sell themselves to companies as a cost-efficient way of giving out samples because of the data companies receive in exchange. Basically, if we want Birchbox to survive as a fun way for us to try out new products, companies have to get what they want out of the deal and accurate data is likely a high priority for them.


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My shipping info updated! The weight is .6020
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *If that's true, then why did they take away our "feedback" method of being able too scope out what we're going to get? I just got one of my boxes and can't even leave fb unless I want to go searching for the items.   If I wanted to place an order today using review points for my new items, they're making it hard for me to give them my money.  I don't feel like hunting around for me items to leave fb.*
> ...


 I'm thinking that if there's a technical issue that's keeping them from updating each user's account to show the July box, it may also be keeping them from enabling item feedback.  That being said - personally, I would think they would *want* people to try the feedback method.  That means probably thousands of subscribers are viewing every new product, maybe multiple times.  And often, I bet some people take the time to actually read sone or all of the product descriptions for the new products.  And then, there might be products that users get excited about based on the product descriptions and end up ordering if they don't get it in their box, which they may not have done if they weren't checking for feedback buttons to begin with.  I doubt anyone at Birchbox is out to piss off their customers, but I think they should maybe examine their marketing methods a little bit if it was a purposeful decision to remove being able to do that...


----------



## mega789 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *If that's true, then why did they take away our "feedback" method of being able too scope out what we're going to get? I just got one of my boxes and can't even leave fb unless I want to go searching for the items.   If I wanted to place an order today using review points for my new items, they're making it hard for me to give them my money.  I don't feel like hunting around for me items to leave fb.*
> ...


 
Yeah I agree, and being a web developer I personally think it was all planned out by Birchbox. If you look at the names of last month's links they say June12. Maybe they will update the site July 12 this time and that's when the boxes will show. I got my box today and still can't leave feedback for any of my items. 

My guess is they got complaints probably even earlier due to the spoilers so they put an end to it. They also probably did not want to see all the ranting on the internet. Of course I still wish we could figure it out early. It adds to the fun &amp; drama of BB.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

ok possibly stupidest question of the day but - is anyone of the bunch of you who got box 5 NOT wanting their amika hair oil?  just throwing that out there in case.. hehe


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would guess because Birchbox can only control the timing of shipping but not the timing of when a person receives their box, they are probably delaying until a majority of people would most likely actually receive their boxes to activate the feedback links.
> 
> Yes, it takes away a lot of our fun. But, it potentially destroys their business model to companies if feedback links are active and customers can review products without having even received them. They sell themselves to companies as a cost-efficient way of giving out samples because of the data companies receive in exchange. Basically, if we want Birchbox to survive as a fun way for us to try out new products, companies have to get what they want out of the deal and accurate data is likely a high priority for them.


 I also do see your point.  But, in my experience, a vendor would usually rather see increased page views than receive cusotmer feedback where a very small portion of it might be entered without having used the product.  I'm certain that people enter feedback without actually using the product and putting meaningful thought into it all the time.  If someone is going to do that, whether or not they've actually received their box is irrelevant.  Vendors are aware of this and account for it when they review their feedback.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

Ever heard of technical difficulties? Probably an IT issue. Why are we so quick to slam this company people? I doubt that there was a meeting at BB headquarters about how to plot and scheme against their customer base! C'mon, what company deliberately sets out to do something like that? So we can't cheat and peek like we normally do or feedback isn't completely loading properly. Call CS about your concerns regarding points and whatnot, wait it out or spend your money elsewhere!



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *If that's true, then why did they take away our "feedback" method of being able too scope out what we're going to get? I just got one of my boxes and can't even leave fb unless I want to go searching for the items.   If I wanted to place an order today using review points for my new items, they're making it hard for me to give them my money.  I don't feel like hunting around for me items to leave fb.*
> 
> *It's not going to make me unsub, but imo they're taking away some of our fun, AND hurting themselves by not updating to July, and I think it's petty of them. Your mileage may vary...*


----------



## mega789 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would guess because Birchbox can only control the timing of shipping but not the timing of when a person receives their box, they are probably delaying until a majority of people would most likely actually receive their boxes to activate the feedback links.
> 
> Yes, it takes away a lot of our fun. But, it potentially destroys their business model to companies if feedback links are active and customers can review products without having even received them. They sell themselves to companies as a cost-efficient way of giving out samples because of the data companies receive in exchange. Basically, if we want Birchbox to survive as a fun way for us to try out new products, companies have to get what they want out of the deal and accurate data is likely a high priority for them.


 Yes this makes sense too. It sure isn't fair to them if people review products before receiving them. It would defeat the purpose of the review. Great point!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DVCTraveller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .6020
> 
> ...


 Mine is the exact same weight as yours! Mine is due to arrive the 16th so I still have a while to wait.


----------



## DVCTraveller (Jul 11, 2012)

Does looking at the code in the shipping email not work I have mine but I don't know how to read it


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DVCTraveller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does looking at the code in the shipping email not work I have mine but I don't know how to read it


nope my bad


----------



## Bambam (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone know the weight of Box #2????  I got my shipping notice the 7th with a weight of .5060 and have yet to see anything starting with .50!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would guess because Birchbox can only control the timing of shipping but not the timing of when a person receives their box, they are probably delaying until a majority of people would most likely actually receive their boxes to activate the feedback links.
> 
> Yes, it takes away a lot of our fun. But, it potentially destroys their business model to companies if feedback links are active and customers can review products without having even received them. They sell themselves to companies as a cost-efficient way of giving out samples because of the data companies receive in exchange. Basically, if we want Birchbox to survive as a fun way for us to try out new products, companies have to get what they want out of the deal and accurate data is likely a high priority for them.


Exactly. If they post the feedback links before you get your box, than there is the potential of people leaving feedback to get points without using the products! (I mean, I've read on this site about people doing just that!) That throws off their entire business model, where they provide consumer feedback to the sampled companies (and hence how they are able to get such great items!) I can definitely understand why they want to put off that feature as long as possible.


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my shipping conformation today. No weight.. anybody know what boxes are left?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my 3rd and final ship notice today. Now just waiting for the July boxes to upload


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a surprise of the Birchbox kind in my mailbox today! The tracking info said it shipped on June 9th, and projected delivery was June 16th, hence my surprise at receiving it today.





I got Box 20, with a weight of 0.5790:






Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide 
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
blinc Mascara
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

I'm not really jumping for joy over anything in the box, but it's a perfectly fine collection of stuff. They shouldn't have bothered with the earbuds, though; the sound is terrible, very tinny. I had been looking forward to getting them, but they're really more of a child's toy than something I'd use to listen to my music.


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is the exact same weight as yours! Mine is due to arrive the 16th so I still have a while to wait.


 Me too, but I hope it comes sooner!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know the weight of Box #2????  I got my shipping notice the 7th with a weight of .5060 and have yet to see anything starting with .50!!


 My weight is .5050, don't know what box it is yet, though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping conformation today. No weight.. anybody know what boxes are left?


 Alot! So far, boxes 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 20, 21, 23 have been going out....so there's still a lot of options left!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 11, 2012)

For those of you who didnt get tracking info but got your boxes have you thought about signing up for ups my choice. It lets you know if you get sent a package to your address. I use it to keep track of surprise sweepstakes wins but it should work for birchbox too. Any package that is tied to your name and address will send you out a notification.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box.  The Stila is a card not a palette.  I got box #13 and the weight was 0.7928.


 Wow, that seems really heavy compared to the other box weights, especially if the Stila isn't a palette.

What made it so heavy? The shampoo?


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think they may just be having technical difficulties (growing pains?). For a while I could give no feedback at all, but now my June feedback boxes are back. Still can't load the shipping. Perhaps with the growth from the GG and Glamour boxes and the obvious shipping agent computer glitch issues, they are trying to find the best way to ship and roll from one month to the next. It's a big job; I wish them luck.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got my box! With a weight of 0.6420 and a delivery date of Jul 13th (ha), I got...

Mannna sheer glo shimmer lotion (WILL TRADE!)
Gloss moderne - High Gloss Masque
Color Club - Blue Ming (!! I wanted this!)
suki balancing kit (One time use for each, but you get five different products, and I got seven items so that's fine.)
Harvey Prince eau flirt (WILL TRADE!)
pink and green buds
Larabar Roasted Nut Roll (At least I like the flavor, I think)


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would guess because Birchbox can only control the timing of shipping but not the timing of when a person receives their box, they are probably delaying until a majority of people would most likely actually receive their boxes to activate the feedback links.
> 
> Yes, it takes away a lot of our fun. But, it potentially destroys their business model to companies if feedback links are active and customers can review products without having even received them. They sell themselves to companies as a cost-efficient way of giving out samples because of the data companies receive in exchange. Basically, if we want Birchbox to survive as a fun way for us to try out new products, companies have to get what they want out of the deal and accurate data is likely a high priority for them.


 Very well put!  As great as exposure is, getting a ton of responses for market research for a relatively low price is probably just as valuable to the sample providers if not more.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 11, 2012)

> Just got my box! With a weight of 0.6420 and a delivery date of Jul 13th (ha), Nice box!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who didnt get tracking info but got your boxes have you thought about signing up for ups my choice. It lets you know if you get sent a package to your address. I use it to keep track of surprise sweepstakes wins but it should work for birchbox too. Any package that is tied to your name and address will send you out a notification.


This was very helpful. Kind of a pain to register (they asked some creepy, "How would they even know that??" questions toward the end) but now I am supposed to get the alerts. Not sure if it will work any better than the tracking site, but it's definitely worth a try!


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a surprise of the Birchbox kind in my mailbox today! The tracking info said it shipped on June 9th, and projected delivery was June 16th, hence my surprise at receiving it today.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahahah yes! I remember when I registered I was like ummm how do you know this! But its ups so I trust it. Plus a ton of people haven't had any weird issues with it. I think they are just extra cautious because its mail and they have to make sure they arent having people track other peoples packages to steal them or for whatever reason. I understand why they do it.


----------



## Expatrica (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome my ship date and delivery date are the same!! What state are you in if you don't mind my asking?????


 I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very well put!  As great as exposure is, getting a ton of responses for market research for a relatively low price is probably just as valuable to the sample providers if not more.


*I have one of my boxes, have tried 3 of the products, but can't leave fb for them without searching because my June box is still up. And whatever BB's motivation was to stop our sneak peaks, it was a deliberate corporate decision to do this.*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


 Someone got box 3 with a weight of .494


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


 Just put in your profile that you splurge on hair stuff and you'll stop getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Expatrica (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah.  Box 3 is one I'm sort of hoping I don't get.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We'll see.  

Also, my husband said soemthing from birchbox arrived today (I have everything delivered to his office since I can't have it delivered to mine) and I don't think it's my box because that's still in transit.  I've been a member for over a year and am wondering if maybe it's that key chain thing?  For those who got it already, did the key chain come separately or in your box?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that I'm going to cut back on some of my skin care products, because maybe the combo is making me break out worse! I'm going to go back to basics and old staples and try it out. Hopefully it'll all clear up..


Yeah, what I found worked best is to not change my cleanser and just add the brush into the mix. I was just in Alaska for two weeks and I didn't bring my clarisonic and I MISSED it. It really makes a difference.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


That is mine exactly.

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2463779
Sequence Number: 
040980710121234785
Zip Code: 
28139
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4900
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012
      
Date
Description
Location
Jul 11 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Durham, NC Jul 9 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 9 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 9 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Expatrica (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe I'm being harsh on box 3 but it just seems to have less than some of the others.


----------



## karenX (Jul 11, 2012)

lol 

you must live near me. mine arrived in Durham today, too. Crossing fingers for a package tomorrow!

(my weight was .4530 - hoping for box 3, and I think I might actually get it)



> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is mine exactly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahahah yes! I remember when I registered I was like ummm how do you know this! But its ups so I trust it. Plus a ton of people haven't had any weird issues with it. I think they are just extra cautious because its mail and they have to make sure they arent having people track other peoples packages to steal them or for whatever reason. I understand why they do it.


 I thought the same thing!  I understand how they would know my previous street, and what college I went to since I had packages shipped there/mail from school, but how they knew my brother's name and birthday had me a little creeped out!  I haven't lived with him in over 20 years.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


 Mine is .489. I've narrowed it down to box 1, 8, 17, 24, or 31 based on what I received previously.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm being harsh on box 3 but it just seems to have less than some of the others.


 If you look at the photos of it, there appears to be 6 items, one being a full size Stila lippie!! But it's not for sure you'll get that box...there's still a lot we've yet to see..


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.  Box 3 is one I'm sort of hoping I don't get.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We'll see.
> 
> Also, my husband said soemthing from birchbox arrived today (I have everything delivered to his office since I can't have it delivered to mine) and I don't think it's my box because that's still in transit.  I've been a member for over a year and am wondering if maybe it's that key chain thing?  For those who got it already, did the key chain come separately or in your box?


It could still be your box! Mine isn't due to arrive for another two days.. but I got it today!


----------



## Expatrica (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting!  I just looked and I haven't gotten anything in any of those either.  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I have one of my boxes, have tried 3 of the products, but can't leave fb for them without searching because my June box is still up. And whatever BB's motivation was to stop our sneak peaks, it was a deliberate corporate decision to do this.*


 Which box and what was the weight?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

It looks like every box this month has at least 5 items, even with the  "lifestyle extras"....So it should leave everyone with 4 beauty related products to test/review...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .489. I've narrowed it down to box 1, 8, 17, 24, or 31 based on what I received previously.


That is kind of crazy- I haven't received any of those boxes either. Those were the ones I had narrowed it down to. Wonder if we have been getting the same boxes?


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I have one of my boxes, have tried 3 of the products, but can't leave fb for them without searching because my June box is still up. And whatever BB's motivation was to stop our sneak peaks, it was a deliberate corporate decision to do this.*


 They are probably waiting until a safe window when a majority has received their box, not just the first wave of people.  I'm sure it was a deliberate decision, and wouldn't be surprised if it was made under pressure from the companies who are receiving feedback.  They can't pinpoint when each individual gets a box.


----------



## arendish (Jul 11, 2012)

Did anyone figure out the box weight of #2?


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is mine exactly.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 Me too! Yay NC!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that seems really heavy compared to the other box weights, especially if the Stila isn't a palette.
> ...


Yep.  The mints and nail polish are relatively heavy, too.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are probably waiting until a safe window when a majority has received their box, not just the first wave of people.  I'm sure it was a deliberate decision, and wouldn't be surprised if it was made under pressure from the companies who are receiving feedback.  They can't pinpoint when each individual gets a box.


 Also, it was never Birchbox's intention to allow people to see what they were receiving before their box arrived. The whole point is that you receive a surprise box of beauty samples in the mail and then go online and review them. The "methods" that we have been using in the past months have all been loopholes in the system so to speak and it's Birchbox's prerogative if they want to close those loopholes so that the original intention of a surprise box is preserved.


----------



## karenX (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! Yay NC!


 *high 5*

I wonder if all of NC goes through the same Durham center. I'm in the Greensboro area, so I guess it's reasonably close now.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, it was never Birchbox's intention to allow people to see what they were receiving before their box arrived. The whole point is that you receive a surprise box of beauty samples in the mail and then go online and review them. The "methods" that we have been using in the past months have all been loopholes in the system so to speak and it's Birchbox's prerogative if they want to close those loopholes so that the original intention of a surprise box is preserved.


 That's actually a good point. While we love cheating and looking at spoilers, it has a negative effect for when we turn into green eyed box envy girls lol. People can get peeved, but the whole point of their company was and still is to send us beauty samples to test/review...yet now we get upset before even having the boxes in our hands! If I have to wait every month to see what I'm getting, that's going to be a bummer...but I can live with it. I've been overall satisfied with all my BB's and also have made good use of regifting/trading items. I'm still mooney eyed and think BB can do no wrong lol.. Any time there has been an issue, they've addressed my concerns and taken care of it!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm also a NCer...mine went through Durham, and the other one is there currently. Of course, I'm only about 20-30 mins away from Durham, tee hee.

Also, I am loving the gloss moderne high-gloss masque right now! I haven't even washed it out yet, but the smell is amazing. I might need to acquire more in trades! XD


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *high 5*
> 
> I wonder if all of NC goes through the same Durham center. I'm in the Greensboro area, so I guess it's reasonably close now.


And I am near Asheville. It will probably take another day for me. Who knows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Expatrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a box with a weight of .4900?  That's what mine says and I'm really eager to know what it is!  I really want that darn lipstick and DON"T want any hair stuff which I keep getting for some reason.


 put hair as your splurge in your profile and maybe it'll stop. i put perfume as my splurge and i finally got a perfume-free box this month.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6





So excited I got the beauty blender because the very first box I got (the gg one) had the cleanser and I pissed lolI already tried the jouer from requesting samples but i'm happy to see that birchbox included my right shade which is bronze. Maybe they DO take your profile in account?And also, does anyone else think the hello perfume smells exactly like viva la juicy by juicy couture or is that just me? lol

Definitely happy with my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

I adore hair products!!! And facial masks lol...I think I like anything that I can put on and just sit and relax for a few minutes with!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol...I kept clicking the spoiler things and was like...Where is it???? I think that's box 2 - only one with the beauty blender!! Way cool..



> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

So im thinking the glosses people are getting is a collection. if you look at the tiki set, there is supposed to be a link to a set called its go time. and as for the colors, I know from watching youtube there is lights, a lighter pink, camera, a darker pink.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6
> 
> ...


 Weight and ship date?


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *high 5*
> 
> I wonder if all of NC goes through the same Durham center. I'm in the Greensboro area, so I guess it's reasonably close now.





> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also a NCer...mine went through Durham, and the other one is there currently. Of course, I'm only about 20-30 mins away from Durham, tee hee.
> 
> Also, I am loving the gloss moderne high-gloss masque right now! I haven't even washed it out yet, but the smell is amazing. I might need to acquire more in trades! XD





> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I am near Asheville. It will probably take another day for me. Who knows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I live in Durham. It would be a nice surprise for it to be there today!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Durham. It would be a nice surprise for it to be there today!


Baha, if we ever trade, we could probably just hand deliver! XD


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight and ship date?


 Lol..she listed the weight as being .6, but no ship date


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Baha, if we ever trade, we could probably just hand deliver! XD


 That would be awesome! So much easier than having to pay for shipping!


----------



## Wida (Jul 11, 2012)

I understand all of the arguments regarding the feedback, spoilers, etc.  I have always understood the date that our boxes would update on the website and be allowed to leave feedback would be the 10th of the month.  I don't know where I heard that date, but as soon as the 10th gets here, I get a little (ok, a lot!) antsy to find out what's in my box and I get a bit grumpy if I can't see it by that date.  So, I started looking around on BB's website to see if they had anything definitive in writing that states the 10th of the month.  This is what I found quoted directly from a Feedback FAQ:

"You'll receive 10 Birchbox points for each eligible product feedback survey. Your account will be updated within 1-2 business days with your points. Please note that to be eligible to receive points for your feedback: 1) You must be a current monthly or yearly member in good standing; and 2) You must have received the product sample from Birchbox; and 3) *You must fill out the feedback survey within 30 days of receipt of your sample (ie: for women, from June 10th-July 10th* for the June Birchbox; for men, from June 25th-July 25th)."

So, I don't think it's unreasonable that we want to be able to at least see the Feedback buttons (therefore, see what we are getting) by the 10th of the month, as per Birchbox's own statement.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6
> 
> ...


 what was your weight?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* 



Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6

She already answered us lol..that box is heavier than I thought....I imagined more around .4 something or up to .5


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..she listed the weight as being .6, but no ship date


 Bahaha sorry, I kept clicking spoiler because it wasn't showing up on preview. I'm still new to posting pics for the spoiler obviously lol

But yes, my weight was .6 with a dd for 7/12. Hooray for getting boxes early!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha sorry, I kept clicking spoiler because it wasn't showing up on preview. I'm still new to posting pics for the spoiler obviously lol
> 
> But yes, my weight was .6 with a dd for 7/12. Hooray for getting boxes early!


 Awesome and woo woo for early boxes! My delivery date is slated for 7/16, but I think I'll get it tomorrow or Friday, because it's in state and an hour away!!!


----------



## Matahari (Jul 11, 2012)

> I understand all of the arguments regarding the feedback, spoilers, etc.Â  I have always understood the date that our boxes would update on the website and be allowed to leave feedback would be the 10th of the month.Â  I don't know where I heard that date, but as soon as the 10th gets here, I get a little (ok, a lot!) antsy to find out what's in my box and I get a bit grumpy if I can't see it by that date.Â  So, I started looking around on BB's website to see if they had anything definitive in writing that states the 10th of the month.Â  This is what I found quoted directly from a Feedback FAQ: "You'll receive 10 Birchbox points for each eligible product feedback survey. Your account will be updated within 1-2 business days with your points. Please note that to be eligible to receive points for your feedback: 1) You must be a current monthly or yearly member in good standing; and 2) You must have received the product sample from Birchbox; and 3) *You must fill out the feedback survey within 30 days of receipt of your sample (ie: for women, from June 10th-July 10th* for the June Birchbox; for men, from June 25th-July 25th)." So, I don't think it's unreasonable that we want to be able to at least see the Feedback buttons (therefore, see what we are getting) by the 10th of the month, as per Birchbox's own statement.


 The statement that they make is pretty misleading. They could have meant e.g. (for example) instead of i.e. (that is) -- but, then why give two different dates for the women and the men? There definitely could be some better clarity to avoid misconceptions and confusion. It would be ideal if BB could give a more accurate time frame for responses and deliveries. Working in IT and business in multiple areas, I could see how it would be realitively simple to develop a system that could eventually estimate basic delivery times to automate release of box information without it being done manually. Of course, this is also dependent on their algorithms for box selection and the phases with which they release each box, but if they manage their data right it wouldn't be too difficult. ~Matahari


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Matahari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The statement that they make is pretty misleading. They could have meant e.g. (for example) instead of i.e. (such that) -- but, then why give two different dates for the women and the men? There definitely could be some better clarity to avoid misconceptions and confusion. It would be ideal if BB could give a more accurate time frame for responses and deliveries. Working in IT and business in multiple areas, I could see how it would be realitively simple to develop a system that could eventually estimate basic delivery times to automate release of box information without it being done manually. Of course, this is also dependent on their algorithms for box selection and the phases with which they release each box, but if they manage their data right it wouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> ~Matahari


 They give two different dates because the BBMan boxes ship at a different time and are seperate than the regular BB boxes.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33*
> 
> ...


 I think what's weighing my box down is probably the mints, which aren't too bad actually.

and ooh fingers crossed you get yours early as well!


----------



## angela8815 (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought it smelled very much like it!!!! And viva la juicy is my fav!!! For once, I am excited about a perfume sample


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think what's weighing my box down is probably the mints, which aren't too bad actually.
> 
> and ooh fingers crossed you get yours early as well!


 Thanks...I can't imagine USPS holding my box for a few extra days...i'd be liable to go...postal lol..couldn't resist!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I see what you guys are saying, I guess I just don't take it that seriously - Birchbox is a nice surprise to get every month, and while it's nice to see what I'm getting, the magic is in finding out what they've sent me each month, and what I might fall in love with. I just don't feel like I have an entitled "right" to HAVE to see the products before I get them. That way I just get my box and it's a surprise.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 11, 2012)

Same here, representing San Diego! I don't mind the waiting because my packages usually come before the estimate date anyway! So it'll be here before the 16th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessskad (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my box today! I am in NC as well but mine went through Durham yesterday. My box weight was 0.5380 and I got box #5.  I really like the perfume...smells amazing!

 I am pretty excited to try the hair care product too.  Not too keen on the eyeliner...I don't really like liquid...might be open to trading that one if anybody is interested!


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

ahhh the weight of my first box is .46. I was really hoping it had the Beauty Blender =/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see what you guys are saying, I guess I just don't take it that seriously - Birchbox is a nice surprise to get every month, and while it's nice to see what I'm getting, the magic is in finding out what they've sent me each month, and what I might fall in love with. I just don't feel like I have an entitled "right" to HAVE to see the products before I get them. That way I just get my box and it's a surprise.


 That's a good outlook. I do love my spoilers, but I've never been dissapointed or mad at BB for whatever boxes they've sent me. We pay money, but we don't get to choose our boxes and the only thing we're entitled to is a box filled some items every month. Whether we like or love or hate the products, is not their fault, but falls back on our tastes! I've mentioned it before, but BB and all the subs are a gamble every month for us..you pay money and hope you get something you like/love in return.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 11, 2012)

I just wished when they say the 10th that the surveys/reviews stay active until the end of the night. My feedback buttons are still available and the surveys show up and everything, but no points when I submitted last night. Guess that just means I need to be more proactive before the 9th next month.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

anyone in california already received their bb?


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in california already received their bb?


 No, not yet. I just received my shipping email today, so I don't think I'll be getting my box this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jessskad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! I am in NC as well but mine went through Durham yesterday. My box weight was 0.5380 and I got box #5.  I really like the perfume...smells amazing!
> 
> I am pretty excited to try the hair care product too.  Not too keen on the eyeliner...I don't really like liquid...might be open to trading that one if anybody is interested!


i really want the eyeliner! don't know which box i am getting yet but i don't mind having a double of something i use a lot. PM me what you want to trade it for !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and (whiteout) which color it is hehe


----------



## kloom (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in california already received their bb?


 
Yep! I got mine yesterday.


----------



## jesssch86 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box in the mail! Not sure what box # it is but it was .6
> 
> ...


 So, my weight said 0.60, so I imagine this is the same box I am getting....however, I just received the Jouer sample in my March BB box...I thought I had seen a prior post on a BB thread somewhere saying something about if you mention the dupe to them, they will give you extra points...? Is this right? Does anyone know the exact deets on this kind of situation?


----------



## EricaD (Jul 11, 2012)

For the girls talking about UPS My Choice, I've had it for a long time and it's wonderful, but it's never tracked my Birchbox.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks...I can't imagine USPS holding my box for a few extra days...i'd be liable to go...postal lol..couldn't resist!


LOL


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I got mine yesterday.


 really? thats quick! what did you get in it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, my weight said 0.60, so I imagine this is the same box I am getting....however, I just received the Jouer sample in my March BB box...I thought I had seen a prior post on a BB thread somewhere saying something about if you mention the dupe to them, they will give you extra points...? Is this right? Does anyone know the exact deets on this kind of situation?


 I think others have mentioned if you get a repeat, contact BB and they'll compensate you with some points or possibly send you a different sample? It's never happened to me, so I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm currently at work and can't check through the pages just yet... does anyone know what these boxes could be?

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2557396
Sequence Number: 
040870711121399502
Zip Code: 
19350
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4650
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

and

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2489446
Sequence Number: 
041340711120297322
Zip Code: 
19350
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5580
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

 First one shipped Monday, the second Tuesday. My tracking has never lagged so much before too! luckily they are going to be here tomorrow since they are sitting in NJ right now.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 11, 2012)

MY BOX JUST UPDATED!!!!!

EVERYONE GO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

July's sneak peeks are up and my box is good!  YAY!  Off to check the other boxes . . .


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

AH MY SECOND ACCOUNT - according to the page - IS GOING TO BE BOX TWO. AHHHHH!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

(edited/removed)


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 11, 2012)

My box is updated! Thankful to be getting the mascara, and I'm excited about the jouer lipgloss too as I've considered ordering it before.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY BOX JUST UPDATED!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE GO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG YES. Looks like I'm getting box 4! So glad I'll be getting the eyeliner, but a little sad I won't be getting the minteas... hopefully the LÃ„RABAR is yummy, but I got the Luna Bar last month, so not too excited about that one.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting box 8 for my first account and.....box 30...pretty cool, but I've got 2 of those products from another sub and can't blame BB for that...I'm good, but was secretly hoping for an Eyeko Skinny Liner. If anyone is interested in getting rid of theirs, please PM me!


----------



## jac a (Jul 11, 2012)

ahh, boo! i'm getting boxes 7 &amp; 8. only thing i am interested in is the harvey prince. most likely all going up for trade.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone in california already received their bb?


 not me, for either of my subs


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 11, 2012)

My Box updated online! I got box #4 and I'm so bummed out about it because the eyeliner is in Tourquoise. Everything else is fine, but I can't use that product! Also, I got the larabar in Apple Turnover. My profile says I have GREEN eyes. ugh. I wanted Olive or black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It wont be delivered till monday, but my weight was .4660

eta: i guess my profile does NOT say green eyes.  However, the first time I got blue stila eye liner. I gave it to my sister, I have no use for it. what am I going to do with turquoise eyeliner?


----------



## Linnake (Jul 11, 2012)

Just Looked:

I'm getting #16, but the picture doesn't match what I have listed unless the sample looks way different than the actual full sized product! Weight on the box was 0.5970.

So overall I'm happy with this box but still on the fence about the colors of the eyeliner but we'll see!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure which box #, but here are the contents if anyone's interested! 






Ada Cosmetics Bronzer, Larabar, BB earbuds, Harvey Prince hello perfume, Gloss Moderne Gloss Masque, Stila lip gloss.
All in all, quite happy with my box! The shipping weight was 0.5460, shipped on 7th with an estimated delivery date of 13th, but it had arrived at my local post office today and I requested them to hold the box for me to pick it up.


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jul 11, 2012)

I got Box #5! So excited! My package weight was .5330


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 19...for once, a decent box. Maybe helped by me not looking too hard at the other boxes, but I won't be trading anything this month which is a nice feeling.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 11, 2012)

My box updated too!

Looks like I'll be getting box 6.  Not bad. And it has a nail polish!  It looks like they'll give out the same collection as long as it's a different color.

Also, I know someone asked, they will let you leave feedback on the earbuds.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Box updated online! I got box #4 and I'm so bummed out about it because the eyeliner is in Tourquoise. Everything else is fine, but I can't use that product! Also, I got the larabar in Apple Turnover. My profile says I have GREEN eyes. ugh. I wanted Olive or black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It wont be delivered till monday, but my weight was .4660


 Don't worry too much yet.  Mine last month said I was getting a different colored eyeliner and I ended up with a black one, which is what I wanted - the Black Eyeko works awesome along with false lashes!  The Lara Bar flavor will be random too.  You still have a chance.  I'd love to get another Eyeko, maybe I will, I'm still opening boxes . . .


----------



## jlvb (Jul 11, 2012)

Booo....no mascara for me, and my boxes are pretty similiar, boxes 3 and 4. Oh well.  I might just have to buy the mascara with some points.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Box updated online! I got box #4 and I'm so bummed out about it because the eyeliner is in Tourquoise. Everything else is fine, but I can't use that product! Also, I got the larabar in Apple Turnover. My profile says I have GREEN eyes. ugh. I wanted Olive or black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Are the colors/flavors that are pictured reflective of what you actually receive?  I've noticed they're pretty much the same in every box, but people have been receiving all different kinds.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 8 and Box 15 . Not too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is updated! Thankful to be getting the mascara, and I'm excited about the jouer lipgloss too as I've considered ordering it before.


 I'm getting that box too and I squealed!  I've so been wanting to try that mascara - I use L'Oreal Double Extend because I love the beauty tube technology and this seems like the original.  I've gotten the jouer lipgloss and it's adorable and I really don't mind getting another in this box, it's also a great little gift for tweens.  Just enough color but mainly gloss.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 11, 2012)

My 2nd box updated too! The weight on that was .5736 ...box #20.  I'm actually excited about this box...can't wait to try the mascara! I guess I can't complain, that's two full size products (eyeko skinny liner in turquoise in my other box) this month.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 8. I'm not excited or bummed. Sort of on the fence.

Birchbox July 2012: Box 8


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Suki Balancing Regimen
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY BOX JUST UPDATED!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE GO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for letting us know!!

I am getting Box 5, yay!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 31. It has the 2 products I really wanted, and NO LARA BAR! Looks like my karma was good this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the colors/flavors that are pictured reflective of what you actually receive?  I've noticed they're pretty much the same in every box, but people have been receiving all different kinds.


 You know, I have no idea.  You could be right.  Here's to hoping it is an olive, and not turqoise! I never thought about that aspect.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

my feedback has updated! yay


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

!! it updated ! i have box 20.  sad no eyeliner or polish !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i have pretty much no use for the jouer TM or hair stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tradelist we go!


----------



## chrissymarie (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if the blinc mascara is full sized?


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 11, 2012)

BOXES 6 and 7 for me.. I'm not a big gloss person so I'll be trading the glosses for sure!


----------



## Wynter (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #1.  I'm happy with it since I already have a ton of Stila lipglazes and more than enough eyeliners thanks to BB and MyGlam the last few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  
AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
Oscar de la Renta live in love
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Laura Geller lipstick in Caribbean Kiss


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh nvm!! It shows that I'm getting box 19


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 8. I'm not excited or bummed. Sort of on the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrissymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the blinc mascara is full sized?


I don't think so.. I got that mascara a couple of months back and it wasnt.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much yet.  Mine last month said I was getting a different colored eyeliner and I ended up with a black one, which is what I wanted - the Black Eyeko works awesome along with false lashes!  The Lara Bar flavor will be random too.  You still have a chance.  I'd love to get another Eyeko, maybe I will, I'm still opening boxes . .


 That's true! On my profile the June box still says Eyeko in some blue shade, but I actually received a black. So, the shades are probably not that accurate on the site.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It shows that I'm getting box 19 (zadidoll's list) but in my account it shows that I'm getting an extra item that isn't pictured (Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion).
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box ONE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
Oscar de la Renta live in love
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Laura Geller lipstick in Caribbean Kiss
 The last item will probably go up for trade...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It shows that I'm getting box 19 (zadidoll's list) but in my account it shows that I'm getting an extra item that isn't pictured (Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion).
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting that box too and I squealed!  I've so been wanting to try that mascara - I use L'Oreal Double Extend because I love the beauty tube technology and this seems like the original.  I've gotten the jouer lipgloss and it's adorable and I really don't mind getting another in this box, it's also a great little gift for tweens.  Just enough color but mainly gloss.


 I also love double extend! I am very much looking forward to it, especially because I pretty much collect mascaras lol.


----------



## Marshie (Jul 11, 2012)

Still no shipping info on either boxes but my boxes on the site updated &amp; I am getting Box 7 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box7) &amp; Box 8 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/july12box8). Meh. I really was hoping for an Eyeko liner and/or Boscia BB Cream.


----------



## PearlShoe (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What what your shipping date and weight?


 Shipping date was July 9th and the weight was .5150


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

Eh I'm not happy or sad really...

I'm getting the boscia blotting sheets, eyeko liner, larabar, jouer, and live in love perfume.

From what I saw in a picture before it looked like someone got a larger sized sample of the jouer?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its the tube between the perfume and the lipgloss in your picture, that's what the sample will look like, not what the full size looks like.


 Lol thank you, I was wondering what that tube was


----------



## Heartbroken (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box #1.  Not too thrilled but not going to complain either, lol.  Anyone want to trade my laura gellar lipstick and Ahava mud mask?  I am interested in the eyeliner (any color), the gloss moderne high gloss masque, Jouer in golden, any bb cream, or the alterna spray.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's the little white tube next to the perfume.
> 
> Edit:  Oops, sorry.  Playedinloops beat me to it.


 thank you, wasn't using my brain lol


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

well I am more than disappointed.

box # 3 and # 17

that means

TWO LARABARS

TWO EARBUDS

TWO BAMBOO SPRAYS

and that f'ing oscar de la renta perfume. ugh. oscar de la renta reminds me of my grandmother. no thanks.

I do have the eyeko skinny liner and stila gloss though in either box though but F am I disappointed.

now i'm going to go change my profiles again.


----------



## hpage82 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 8. I'm not excited or bummed. Sort of on the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 11, 2012)

Traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't really pay attention to box numbers, sorry, but here's what I'm getting:

Jouer Lip Enhancer Ada Cosmetics Bronzer  LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber  Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide  Suki Nourishing Regimen  stila in the moment eyeshadow palette Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh Boo, I'm getting boxes 4 and 22.  I was really hoping for the STILA and will be putting alot of these up for trade

Birchbox July 2012: Box 4


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

Birchbox July 2012: Box 22


blinc Mascara
Klorane Shampoo with Chamomile
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## PearlShoe (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 2 and my shipping weight was .5150


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you tried putting in the tracking number itself using mychoice and seeing if info shows up sooner that way?


----------



## alice blue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 12! But it has a Larabar rather than the mints. The weight is .5370, and it is supposed to be here on the 16th. I'm pretty happy with this box, it sure beats spending $25 + shipping at Sephora to get 1 sample of something new.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

i have a stila bronzer from last month (hoarding) that i'd trade for the eyeliner (preferably black) and the polish.or maybe the flirt perfume. teehee.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting either box 3, 10, or 30, since they all appear to be the same on Zadi's post.  I'm ok with it, not super excited.  I like LMT, hoping it's the right shade.  Might use the Alterna spray, and the lip glaze will go up for trade.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box ONE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Ooh, I would love to trade you for that.  I'll definitely get my list up to see if there's something I have that you've been wanting.


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay. I'm happy with what i'm getting.  Going to be getting box #6 and #19. tons of new things to try!

#6 

Tea Forte minteas
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Color Club Summer Pastels Collection
Boscia B.B. Cream
Stila It's Go Time Lip Glaze
Ear Buds
#19

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Blinc Mascara
Tea Forte minteas
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Ear Buds


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a stila bronzer from last month (hoarding) that i'd trade for the eyeliner (preferably black) and the polish.or maybe the flirt perfume. teehee.


 I would definitely make that trade considering I got the eyeliner in my bb!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

oh both sets of my earbuds will be going up for trade as well if anyone is interested.

I can't use them in my ears. the only time I use earbuds is when I'm at the gym and they always fall out since my lobes are stretched, I think it pushed them out a bit making earbuds hard as hell to stay in, I have to use the wrap arounds so they don't fall off while I'm running.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already know I'm not getting 13, 14 or 18 with the Stila shadows because those boxes contain products I've already tried though Birchbox. I'm also ruling out getting 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 because I have received items in those boxes in the past from Birchbox. *That leave me with getting box 1, 2, 7, 9 ,11, 16, 21 and 31 as potential boxes.*


 What did I say? *sigh* That's the downside about doing these sneak peeks each month, I can figure out what I'm not getting pretty easily. LOL My box will be box #16.

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask -- I have from another sampling company

Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas - Tried before from Eco-Emi. Hope I get the lemongrass one since I LOVE it.

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - never tried

Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide - came in a The Look Bag in April I think.

Harvey Prince Hello - have it already from Sephora

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
My eldest is getting box #5.

mika Obliphica Hair Treatment

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++

LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber

Harvey Prince Hello

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

Everything is new to her.
Middle daughter's and youngest daughter's boxes are #12.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint -- better not be a tiny sample

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection -- they're thrilled for more polish and hoping different colors

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber

Harvey Prince Hello

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

The rest is new to them.
They don't have the same profile at all!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

The Alterna is a pump bottle, not a spray ladies. They sampled it in a previous Sample Society box. Nice texture and not as thick and goopy as other similar products.


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry if this was already asked, but are the stila glosses full size or a mini from the trio set?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 11, 2012)

My box just updated. this is my first box ever. Not the typical welcome box! glad Im not stuck with the bag and soap.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box #3 and #4... Which have 4 identical products, hahaha damn! As long as the gloss is a pretty shade and the eyeliner is something I'll wear then I'll be happy. But two of those bars?! Im on a diet and those are so not on it! I won't use the hair stuff because I like how the sun lightens my hair but I do love blotting wipes!


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Alterna is a pump bottle, not a spray ladies. They sampled it in a previous Sample Society box. Nice texture and not as thick and goopy as other similar products.


 Then I may actually use it.  I live by Moroccan Oil, we'll see how this stands up to it.  I see we can leave feedback for the earphones!


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 11, 2012)

So I checked, and I'm getting Box#19 and 27.

I do NOT use BB creams, and I've gotten one every month so far. The only two things in the boxes that I'm excited for are the Blinc Mascara and the Nail Polish. I already got a REAL sample of the Live in Love from SS last month, and I gave it to my mom since I didn't like it and it was more her style. 

Pretty bummed about this month, I was really hoping to get either a Stila lipglaze, Eyeko eyeliner since I didn't get one last month, or the Laura Geller Lipstick which looks AMAZING. I'll probably end up just buying it! I would have been happy with any of the hair treatments too, since I loved the Wella from Glossybox and am looking to try other ones!

I do love Birchbox though, and I'm glad that my two boxes were different.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

This is what I'm getting, depending on the color of the eyeliner, it'll probably go up for trade.

Birchbox July 2012: Box 17


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Alterna Bamboo Fade proof fluide

On the description of the eyeliner its showing just two colors, olive and turquoise...not too happy with my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone notice that (at least some, haven't looked at all) feedback forms also have an area for rating the sample itself, not just the product?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also love double extend! I am very much looking forward to it, especially because I pretty much collect mascaras lol.


 Me too!  I always knew you were a kindred spirit, you have great posts.  I don't leave the house without mascara, I feel naked without it.  Mascara is my number one makeup item, if I had to use only one, it would be it.  Need me some Latisse, lol.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true! On my profile the June box still says Eyeko in some blue shade, but I actually received a black. So, the shades are probably not that accurate on the site.


 Thanks!! Hopefully you're right and I get a color I can use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

The only duplicate in my 3 boxes was the mints!  and one of my boxes is BOX 2 with the beauty blender!!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On the description of the eyeliner its showing just two colors, olive and turquoise...not too happy with my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Turquoise would look lovely on you. Use it as a water liner or under your eye instead of a dark then use a black on your lid.


----------



## missionista (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmm, I just went and looked at the spoiler.  I wonder if the box I actually get will be the same as what was posted.  In the box that's posted, it says I'll get the Jouer lipgloss, but I already got that ages ago.  The plot thickens!  And of course, my tracking info STILL hasn't updated, so I have no idea when to expect this thing.  Lots of suspense this month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!  I always knew you were a kindred spirit, you have great posts.  I don't leave the house without mascara, I feel naked without it.  Mascara is my number one makeup item, if I had to use only one, it would be it.  Need me some Latisse, lol.


 lol, I have so many non prescription lash serums, I've conisidered asking for a script for latisse, but I think my doctor would lol at me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Turquoise would look lovely on you. Use it as a water liner or under your eye instead of a dark then use a black on your lid.


 Great tip! I love using a darker color on top and a pop underneath!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone notice that (at least some, haven't looked at all) feedback forms also have an area for rating the sample itself, not just the product?


 Yes, I think they started that last month.. or maybe May


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I will be getting two of box #12 with


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber Harvey Prince Hello Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

I would love to trade someone entire boxes once I get them!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

The one thing I did not get was the eyeko eyeliner, and I REALLY want one. Bummer


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 11, 2012)

The weights were spot on. Im getting number 5


----------



## sarahmatz (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm receiving box 4! Super happy because I looove the blotting papers and it's a good sample with 25 sheets I believe. I am actually hoping for the turquoise eyeliner because it looks like a beautiful shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm happy w/ my box 19, would have preferred the Jouer Lip Enhancer instead of the Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss because it's so moisturizing and I'm running out lol. Might just get the full size from their shop. But excited to try the blinc mascara and Manna shimmer lotion (hope it's not greasy).


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

i can't give feedback on the stila gloss. it's a blank page, like the xoxo cards from may. whyyyyyyyyy???? i wanna cash in my 100 points and i'm so close


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like I will be getting two of box #12 with
> 
> 
> ...


 what are you looking for? I could trade one with you

Either this one:

jouer birchbox pink lip gloss

blinc mascara

tea mints

oscar de la renta perfume

manna k lotion shimmer thing

bb earbuds

OR

jouer lip enhancer

ada bronzer

lara bar

alterna

Suki 5 step balancing

stila palette (card, I think)

bb earbuds


----------



## calexxia (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I think they started that last month.. or maybe May


 Strange. I didn't see it either of those months (I'm really persnickety about making sure I get my points lol)


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 11, 2012)

My page finally updated showing what will be in my box (have not received it yet)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm pretty excited, though I was hoping and crossing my fingers for an eyeko skinny eyeliner or beauty blender - it looks like I will instead be getting box #26

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkindirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leafAda Cosmetics BronzertheBalmÂ® cosmetics StainiacLÃ„RABAR Ã¼berBirchbox Exclusive Earbuds

Since I already have a full size of theBalm Stainiac I am hoping someone might want to trade me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  if not, still can't complain and I will eventually put it to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: I also will likely trade the dirt. luxe salt scrub  if anyone is interested - at first I thought it was a facial scrub (lol I know.. blonde moment)


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

nm double comment...


----------



## karenX (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine updated - A little bit disappointed. I was fully convinced I was getting Box 3 - which I wanted SO badly. My fault for getting my hopes up. lol

Mine is also one of the few boxes without a food item, which makes me sad. I love Larabars AND the tea mints.

I did get some good stuff, though. So I can't complain at all. I got box #1.

Weight was .4530


----------



## Liber Vix (Jul 11, 2012)

My box updated...I'm getting

box 16

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
a little confused though...the individual item description says I'll get the Ahava Mud mask but the picture shows fresh soy cleanser.Ifif it's the former I'll be happy, the latter, meh. I also hope the eyeliner isn't turquoise, I got one of the stila smudge sticks in a box a while back so I certainly don't need one of the same color. Definitely not my ideal box, but it could have been worse, I suppose.


----------



## Lainy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 19. I hate everything in it besides the mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Jul 11, 2012)

YAY sooo excited the pages updated! I'm getting box 15 which is


Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance ExtrÃªme
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Stila Gloss
I've been dying to try pretty much everything in it!!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm, I just went and looked at the spoiler.  I wonder if the box I actually get will be the same as what was posted.  In the box that's posted, it says I'll get the Jouer lipgloss, but I already got that ages ago.  The plot thickens!  And of course, my tracking info STILL hasn't updated, so I have no idea when to expect this thing.  Lots of suspense this month!


 My tracking info just updated after not updating for days, and it will be here tomorrow or friday.  It's just a few towns over. I live on the west coast like you too!


----------



## lillybunny (Jul 11, 2012)

In my box, I am getting a Jouer Lipgloss, but I already got it. I contacted Birchbox. Now I'm really upset. -.-


----------



## Pellen (Jul 11, 2012)

Box 4 for me... It's ok... But... Jouer is in the process of sending me samples I hope that I at least get pearl in this box so I can try it before it gets here from them (I got bronzed in my SS box). I received the Oscar in my SS box last month and while I really love it I would have liked to try something different, and I am sure it is a tiny vial sample, maybe I can pour it into my SS box bottle. I have already stated my issue with ear buds, can't use them because of weird shaped ears. The LaraBar, well, I will give it a shot, but I have had so many gag inducing experiences with bars in the past it kinda scares me. So, that leaves the blotting "linens" and the eyeliner. I hope I get a pretty color and not black, I have soooo many. And blotting papers are always welcome as I live in the DEEEEEEEEP South and you start sweating as soon as you walk out the door into the extreme humidity and heat combined with the fact I have oily skin already. So, with all that said, at least there are 6 items to give feedback on which will bring my point count to 170, one more month and I will have 20 bucks worth, but I think I will save them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Turquoise would look lovely on you. Use it as a water liner or under your eye instead of a dark then use a black on your lid.


  Thanks Zadi! But I already have tons of eyeliners, literally a bag full in all colors, but I can't complain I guess. I would love another pair of earphones though, I go through those like crazy!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

looks like I'm getting box 8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really wanted to try the beauty blender, lip glaze, liquid eyeliner, or the bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad times sad times...

the only thing i like is: maybe the nail polish


----------



## motherofall6 (Jul 11, 2012)

im getting box 13   .646


----------



## erinkins (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 20. I'm not sure how I feel about this box. I like the idea of the blinc mascara, but I just bought benefit they're real last month. And if I don't like it as much I know I won't use it. I would be okay with the jouer tint if it wasn't as small as everyone says it is. I don't like tea so I will definitely give away the mints. I want to try the perfume, so that's a plus. And the Alterna, I'm not sure about it. I used Orofluido, and as good as it smelled, it didn't really do much for my hair. I think my hair is pretty healthy on it's own because I deep condition a lot, so I don't really feel the need to use it. I will probably use the headphones though. So I think I will probably keep the perfume and mascara (maybe), but I'll put the rest up for trade. I really was hoping for Blue-ming, because that's a color I've been looking for for a while. *highlight spots!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay! I'm getting box #16! One. Of my want boxes. I hope the eyeliner isn't in olive then I would Def trade for a lip glaze or the blotting paper. Everything else I would totally use. Hope the mask isn't in a liL packet though lol do you. Guys actually wait until you try the products before you give feedback?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like I'm getting box 8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really wanted to try the beauty blender, lip glaze, liquid eyeliner, or the bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad times sad times...
> 
> the only thing i like is: maybe the nail polish


 anyone wanna trade for my items? let me know!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping notice finally updated. Weight 0.4530.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 20. I'm not sure how I feel about this box. I like the idea of the blinc mascara, but I just bought benefit they're real last month. And if I don't like it as much I know I won't use it. I would be okay with the jouer tint if it wasn't as small as everyone says it is. I don't like tea so I will definitely give away the mints. I want to try the perfume, so that's a plus. And the Alterna, I'm not sure about it. I used Orofluido, and as good as it smelled, it didn't really do much for my hair. I think my hair is pretty healthy on it's own because I deep condition a lot, so I don't really feel the need to use it. I will probably use the headphones though. So I think I will probably keep the perfume and mascara (maybe), but I'll put the rest up for trade. I really was hoping for Blue-ming, because that's a color I've been looking for for a while. *highlight spots!


 i have blue ming if you're interested in trading. pm me if you're interested


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 6. I already have the teal color of the nail polish so hopefully they'll send me something else, but I love, love, love this box!


----------



## randerso (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay, I am getting #19! I'm pleasantly surprised to be getting this box because I really did not like most of the boxes this month. Can't wait to try the mascara, and I am crossing my fingers that the jour gloss is birchbox pink. Not generally a fan of liquid luminizer (thebalm mary lou meets all my needs).

Anyone know if the blinc mascara is full size? FYI, to those who asked, the stila lip gloss is not full sized, per their spoiler video.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 11, 2012)

> In my box, I am getting a Jouer Lipgloss, but I already got it. I contacted Birchbox. Now I'm really upset. -.-


 Same here!! Grrr. My box is meh. I hope they give us points for the repeat item.


----------



## melonz (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd love the lipstick if you're down for trading anything from my box. I'm getting box 5. (I'd like to keep eyeliner though =))

Birchbox July 2012: Box 5


amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## libedon (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 4 - not really excited about it, I was hoping I would get the mascara or a lippie or another BB, but we can't pick and choose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloom (Jul 11, 2012)

2nd box updated!

I'm getting:

blinc Mascara
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Stila Palette

Overall, pretty happy with my second box! I've been wanting to try the blinc Mascara since I first heard about it ages ago. The scrub will be nice to bring when I go see my boyfriend later this month. I'm glad I didn't get the lip gloss. I don't use lip gloss at all. Kind of upset I didn't get the Ada bronzer which I really wanted, but I'll just use my points to get it later.
I'm amazed that I've had my second account for three months now and I have yet to get a duplicate in anyway besides the earbuds and LARABAR (which don't count to me).

Edit: Forgot to mention I got the eyeko eyeliner in both of my boxes. That was ok with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box # 6.  This one looks pretty good.  One or two things may go up for trade though depending on the color.


----------



## MrsLotus (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 7. Bummer cause I don't like stila lipgloss (too sticky), I'm South Asian so I already have brown skin with no need to make it more brown via a bronzer, and I have thin hair which I suspect will look oily and heavy after using the glossy mask. I really wanted box 5 because I've been wanting to try out BB creams and I luuuuuurv eyeliner. If anyone wants to trade, lemme know!


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 11, 2012)

Box 18 for me! I'm excited to see whether the Stila eyeshadow is a sample card or the full palette. I really wanted the Laura Gellar lipstick but I'm very happy overall!


----------



## alice blue (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one thing I did not get was the eyeko eyeliner, and I REALLY want one. Bummer


 I'm getting the eyeliner, would you like to trade?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 2! While I wanted a Laura Geller lipstick, I'm definitely not bummed. I get to FINALLY try a Beauty Blender and I get Stila!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

my eyeliner has been spoken for! yay 





i still want the earphones though, I have two young daughters who've gone through my (many) ipod ones like nobody's business LOL!


----------



## sandrasrockinit (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 26.

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Dirt. Luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
I don't know how I feel about it. I do have to say that I like it more than my last one. I'm just happy I didn't get any tea!



  I might trade the perfume and scrub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box #8 


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

and box #27 ('welcome box' for new second account)


Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Juliette Has a Gun Miss Charming
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

Glad to have two fairly different boxes, hopefully I won't get the same shade of polish twice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Jul 11, 2012)

What a bummer, I'm getting Box #3.


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbud
Stila Lip Glaze
Well, most, if not my entire box will go up for trade. I already know I don't like the Jouer and I'm not huge on lipglosses. I love lipsticks, but sticky lipglosses are not for me.


----------



## Marshmelly (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box #1! My weight was .5000. I'm really happy with it! Though the lipstick got slightly melted in transit.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight and ship date?





> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a surprise of the Birchbox kind in my mailbox today! The tracking info said it shipped on June 9th, and projected delivery was June 16th, hence my surprise at receiving it today.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my box, I am getting a Jouer Lipgloss, but I already got it. I contacted Birchbox. Now I'm really upset. -.-


 We all got the Jouer lip gloss at one point, it was their "BirchBox Pink" shade.

Not sure of the shade I have in my box 19, but don't really want since I have several I received from Jouer when they were giving away samples.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #1! My weight was .5000. I'm really happy with it! Though the lipstick got slightly melted in transit.


OH NO!!! I hope that doesn't happen to mine!!


----------



## Melissalynne (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #12 :] sooooo excited for the eyeliner! I hope its in black or olive... that blue color might be a bit much for me, but I would definitely wear it on special occasions! And another fun thing, my box shipped on the 9th and I just checked the tracking and it is already in Austin, TX (on the 11th) so it should get here MUCH earlier than the 16th!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 11, 2012)

On my first account I'm getting box #26 as well...kinda thought I might since I missed last month, but I'm happy cuz last month I got my aunts Staniac and it's almost empty now. Was still wishing for a mascara, liner, or gloss, and the bronzer kinda scares me, but overall I'm happy. On a side note, in my SS box I got a deluxe sample of Jouer in bronzed, way too dark for me, so if someone wants to trade for it, I'm down.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!! Grrr. My box is meh. I hope they give us points for the repeat item.


Me three! on the Jouer lip gloss!  I got it in January and it looks like it's coming again.  I'll email them as soon as I get my box...KUP on any responses you get.

I'm meh on both my boxes this month.  Just got my 2nd sub's box, it's box 3 (.5020), with the

Alterna BAMBOO Fluide (ok, interested in trying this)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (at least it's a bigger sample than I got on my main sub in Feb, though I didn't like it then - too dark for me - so I doubt I'm going to like it this time)

Oscar de la Renta live in love (not a perfume fan)

Stila lip glaze in Action (I don't like Stila's lip formula, so not pleased)

Larabar

Earbuds
and it looks like my main sub's box is 19 (no weight yet), with the

Jouer Lip Gloss (already got this on this sub, like I said - rage)

blinc mascara (ok with this)

Tea Forte minteas (don't like tea so if these taste like tea at all - duh - won't like them)

Oscar de la Renta live in love (see above.  If I was going to get a perfume I at least wanted to try the lavender pumpkin one)

Manna Kadar sheer glo shimmer lotion (I'm a little old for shimmer lotion but could be worse)

Earbuds
So....yeah.  Nothing I actually saw on the lists and *wanted* out of the whole bunch.  But, you win some, you lose some, right?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I have so many non prescription lash serums, I've conisidered asking for a script for latisse, but I think my doctor would lol at me.


 A recent beauty blogger just blogged her results (and her aunt's) with a generic version that's only $25 through an online pharmacy and I want thick lashes so bad I was tempted!  The good girl in me says, "hmm, online pharmacies? kinda sketchy" and the girl with skimpy (to me) lashes says, "Oh, it can't be that bad . . . "  



This girl had nice lashes before and now her lashes are to die for.  I think she's lucky in that regard, some good genes with dark hair and thicker eyelashes and it made a huge difference even on her without looking way over the top.  The do sell it here in Belize pretty much over the counter (it's crazy here, you can walk in and buy Viagra from a pharmacy, or antibiotics) but I did talk to my doctor here about it (I was there for other reasons) and she said, "Sure, go for it!"  Only thing holding me back is that it's double price here, about $200!  Ouch.  I think they sell the generic at my salon, like I said, loose licensing, but it still seemed to be about $50 - $75.  Sigh.  One day, I will get it.  My poor lashes need some assistance!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2012)

I got box 13.  I'm neither here nor there about it. I do dislike getting shampoo without conditioner because I tend to match lines, I don't like clashing scents.

Re Turquoise eyeliner, I always do it with gold.  I can't find my real camera to get a better photo, but it happens I'm wearing it right now (not the Eyeko, but a similar color).  I'm not a crazy color person myself, but with a bit of bronze on the cheeks and nude lips I just die for it.  Also, holy moly I need to go put some concealer under my eyes.


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #8 and Box #17...  happy with both boxes, even though the polish, Larabars, and perfume will all be doubles.  Hoping to receive two different polish colors since I already received a coral polish earlier this year... so much for not sending dupes that we've already received?  Larabars will be okay, but I LOVED the Minteas I received in a previous box and would've loved to try another flavor.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does that Jouer Moisture Tint in this box look a lot bigger than the regular sample?


 I noticed that too!


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 11, 2012)

getting box #2 and #6.  not bad, just hoping i get a good nail polish color this time.


----------



## Linz31 (Jul 11, 2012)

According to Birchbox, I will be getting box 10.


----------



## Wida (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 19 and a duplicate Jouer gloss too.  I'm excited for the mascara, but this is the 4th month in a row that I've had issues with an item in my box that I've had to contact them over (expired Befine, empty BB cream, missing item and now a duplicate).  I think it may be time for BB and I to take a break.



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here!! Grrr. My box is meh. I hope they give us points for the repeat item.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my eyeliner has been spoken for! yay
> 
> ...


 I will have 2 pairs of earbuds up for trade, I have no use for them at all.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 18 for me! I'm excited to see whether the Stila eyeshadow is a sample card or the full palette. I really wanted the Laura Gellar lipstick but I'm very happy overall!


 The Stila is a card sample, not the full palette


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 13.  I'm neither here nor there about it. I do dislike getting shampoo without conditioner because I tend to match lines, I don't like clashing scents.
> 
> Re Turquoise eyeliner, I always do it with gold.  I can't find my real camera to get a better photo, but it happens I'm wearing it right now (not the Eyeko, but a similar color).  I'm not a crazy color person myself, but with a bit of bronze on the cheeks and nude lips I just die for it.  Also, holy moly I need to go put some concealer under my eyes.


This is almost the same look I'm wearing today!  Stila shadow in kitten and my blue sparkle eyeliner from May, with my stila bronzer from last month and some Buxom lip gloss (my FAVE) in White Russian (pinky nude).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 11, 2012)

Box Weight 0.4530. My Birchbox page shows the Jouer moisturizing tint, boscia blotting papers, lara bar, Eyeko eyeliner, and Live In Love perfume. I thin it's Box #4. I am waiting until I actually get the box before I add the Jouer to my trade list. I would love to trade anything on my list for Harvey Prince Hello


----------



## KyleeLane (Jul 11, 2012)

I reallllllly want that dual lipstick...sadly, getting that BB pink gloss again and mascara I can't use...happy to trade, I noticed a handful of ppl not interested in the lipstick


----------



## zorabell (Jul 11, 2012)

So I am getting box #2 and #12 If anyone wants my beauty blender I am willing to trade it for the mascara or blotting papers or anything else


----------



## ashereebee (Jul 11, 2012)

It says I'm getting box 16 (wasn't going to peek but curiosity got the best of me.)  It says Ahava mud mask under products but the pic shows Fresh cleanser.  ??  I hope it really is the mask as I LOVE masks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the tracking and it is already in Austin, TX (on the 11th) so it should get here MUCH earlier than the 16th!!


 Mine hits Austin too! Howdy Neighbor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melonz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am getting box #2 and #12 If anyone wants my beauty blender I am willing to trade it for the mascara or blotting papers or anything else
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box 7 =( I am kinda sad about it because nothing wows me in it.


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 11, 2012)

Long-time creeper of the forum, first-time poster





I have to say that staying ignorant of what others are receiving in their boxes makes for a better experience. I find myself not even glancing at what other boxes contain because it simply doesn't matter (although for those who choose to go through the effort of trading, it makes sense). A pink box shows up in my mailbox once a month and I geek out for a minute, then use the samples. Sometimes my sister and I swap products, but that's the extent of my knowledge about what other subscribers are getting.

This month it's Box 16 (according to the other thread) and it's got some things I never would have thought to try before but I'm anxious to get to, which seems to happen every month. I don't get as bowled over when UD, Stila, etc. show up because I already know I like those brands. The tough part is now deciding what to purchase with my built-up points.


----------



## karenX (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #1! My weight was .5000. I'm really happy with it! Though the lipstick got slightly melted in transit.


  ugh. I didn't even think about that! I hope my lipstick doesn't melt!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sandrasrockinit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 26.
> 
> ...


 I'd be interested in your scrub if you want to look at my trade list! Not sure what I'll be putting up from this months box yet...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126932/linnakes-trade-list


----------



## Melissalynne (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hits Austin too! Howdy Neighbor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually live in Fort Worth, but it usually gets here in like a day or two from Austin! :] but howdy fellow Texan! :


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #1! My weight was .5000. I'm really happy with it! Though the lipstick got slightly melted in transit.


 Yay, lucky that was my dream box!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 15, actually a decent box! YAY! So glad I'm getting a different perfume sample than the Oscar De La Renta one. I love that scent but I got it in my SS box last month and wanted something different. I'm excited for this box!





  
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance ExtrÃªme
Stila Lip Glaze
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## kloom (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I posted this awhile back, but I'm not sure it ever got posted, but this is how the turquoise eyeko looks on:







It looked really good! A lot of people liked it, but I am 21.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't mind getting doubles because Birchbox is so amazing on giving people points for messups.  I was kind of hoping that my little BB pink Jouer was a repeat but I had gotten it on a different account.  It's like getting your box free ladies!  Plus getting to leave feedback for 5, 6, or 7 items!  That's the optimist in me looking at it.  The realist realizes that it is a pain in the butt for a lot of you to not get the boxes you wanted and instead get something you already have and didn't like.  Understand that, for sure.  Especially multiple mess ups over time.  Although I thought I threw away my BeFine Mint Wash and Oatmeal Scrub from the last (or one of the last) debacles, I used them both the past two nights and really liked them.  (Ducking)  I don't respect them as a company, though, for what they did to multiple members here and won't buy from them on principle because of that, but there were products to be used up (warily.  I was waiting for the stinky smell but thank goodness it was fine).  They also sent me two new night creams (two different accounts messed up) and two warming mask packets that were really nice too.  Shame that their PR and response to customers wasn't better and that they left a lot of ladies having to take action on them not shipping out orders.  The idea of the warming mask is really cool, I love how it mixes with the air and feels warm on my skin.  I might research to see if another brand makes something similar, I'm a sucker for masks.


----------



## artemis76 (Jul 11, 2012)

My shipping info finally updated!

  PackageID:
MI12003bb2499226
Sequence Number:
040960711121257881
Zip Code:
97062
Weight (lbs.):
0.5920
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will have 2 pairs of earbuds up for trade, I have no use for them at all.


 Is there anything you want out of my box? I'm getting #17, theres an alterna bamboo hair fluide in there too. I just want to keep the nail polish, earbuds and larabar. Plus cravebox and myglam have yet to come, i'm thinking mg is going to disappoint me this month


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 8. Very sweet deal. Hoping it comes before it's scheduled (Monday).

Products in Your July Box




Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
Ships Free



Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Ships Free



Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
Ships Free



LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber
Ships Free



Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Ships Free



Suki Balancing Regimen
Ships Free



Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## Dockmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

So I guess I am getting box 3, 10 or 30 - they are the same, but I think the difference is the color of lip gloss maybe.  My daughter is getting #4.  The daughter absolutely refuses to have anything to do with makeup, so I will trade somethings with her and have what I want.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 11, 2012)

> Same here!! Grrr. My box is meh. I hope they give us points for the repeat item.


 I'm in the same boat. I wonder if the color will be something other than BB pink and therefore not considered a duplicate.


----------



## cjeanette (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box 11, which is the one I wanted the most!  This is the first time I am getting the box I wanted!!  Not that I am not happy with my other boxes, but it is great to really want every item!!!!!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amblingalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long-time creeper of the forum, first-time poster
> 
> ...


 I have to completely agree! The first two months, I was just happy to see a pink box sitting in my mailbox and I was a happy camper trying out products sent to me and completely oblivious to what others got. I accidentally stumbled upon this forum and all that sort of changed. But, on the other hand, I am very glad that I have the possibility of trading away items that don't work for me here....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissalynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually live in Fort Worth, but it usually gets here in like a day or two from Austin! :] but howdy fellow Texan! :


 I'm just north of Austin, so after it hits the Austin facility, it reaches my PO the next day usually. Hopefully anyway because I go out of town Friday for 2 weeks!! I'll have 4 sample boxes and various purchases and swaps coming during that time...BF said he'll stack my packages on my desk for me to open when I return, but I'm not sure I want him to see all of it accumulate LOL!!!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn! I'm getting the same two boxes of both accounts. Box #7.... Ah well, guess that's the risk I take


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Box 6! I'm excited!

*Tea Forte minteas *- have ALWAYS wanted to try these!
*Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien *- LOVED the last Annick Goutal scent they sent out, hope I love this one too!
*Color Club Summer Pastels Collection *- nail polish junkie here. I ain't even mad.
*Boscia B.B. Cream *- !!!!! Excited to try this!
*Stila It's Go Time Lip Glaze *- Not a super fan of Stila lipglazes, but excited to receive this nonetheless. Is this the full size or the mini size?
*Ear Buds *- I have a Maine Coon. He eats earbuds like cat food.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

YES tracking info FINALLLLY updated... not like its been two days or anything... should be here tomorrow or friday!


----------



## Dockmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

I am just happy I am not getting box #28-the punishment box!!  Guess I have been a a good sample box girl, so no punishment for me!!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just north of Austin, so after it hits the Austin facility, it reaches my PO the next day usually. Hopefully anyway because I go out of town Friday for 2 weeks!! I'll have 4 sample boxes and various purchases and swaps coming during that time...BF said he'll stack my packages on my desk for me to open when I return, but I'm not sure I want him to see all of it accumulate LOL!!!!


 LOL! Same here. I have to stay elsewhere for a month, while my husband is at our apartment and I SOO did not want him to see how many packages and boxes I got in a month. I asked him to send all the boxes I receive my way and the first thing I heard was....''Man!! These are a lot of packages!! Why do you need so much of cosmetics??! Now I know why it takes you so long to get dressed!''


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm happy I'm getting box 1. Yay - no food items!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if the boscia blotting sheets are full size?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 11, 2012)

Featured Products from this Month's Box 13


 
Jouer Lip Enhancer


 
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas - 3 pack


 
Klorane Shampoo with Chamomile


 
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection


 
Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengeance - 50 ml


 
stila in the garden eyeshadow palette


 
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds






So... I got lucky 13.  

Originally I had wanted to get either the Boscia BB Cream or the Eyeko (so I could trade for the Boscia BB Cream, lol).  While it figures my box had neither, I'm okay with this box, I do love the Jouer lip enchancer sample. I have one from Jouer direct and it's running low.  Good stuff!  

Shampoo is always cool.  I personally have no issues with the Stila being a sample card.  And was curious about the Juliette Has a Gun fragrances.  Ear buds are fun, I never complain about their extra.  I think it's a cute idea most months.  

Basically, I use everything in my box and other than the Jouer, it's all new for me.   For $10.  Go Birchbox.

(Does anyone else almost type Bi*chBox everytime.  It's no bueno that the 'r' and 't' are next to each other on the keyboard, lol...)


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 11, 2012)

I swear i love this time of month where i can come home from work (..partially at work) and come on here to read the pages of spoilers! Mostly i'm like "it's at page what?? DAMN!" you girls move quick.

I couldn't resist.. i went to my second account (2 of 2) and used the Feedback Method (somehow felt more innocent then giving in and clicking "Box"..right....) to see if I got the Jouer Moisture tint (already received in other sub and did not care for)... well i did get it. So then, I had to know if i got the Stila Lip Gloss (DID NOT want..at all). When i didn't see that.. i had to check if it got the Blinc mascara (already have full size, do not use often).. and when i didn't have THAT, I had to be sure i had the coveted Eyeko skinny liquid liner, I DID! so excited. I really hope i get it in black or else i will trade it for black.

My box was:

Birchbox July 2012: Box 4


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (ehhh)
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (YES.. have almost bought 3 times.)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (YESSS. only thing i wanted this month. hopefully black)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (not sure, we'll see)
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber (yum i love this stuff. hopefully no peanuts, highly allergic)
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (boyfriend bought me skulll candy and he has bose.. not sure how i feel about neon, but i'll use them. i want to start going to the gym. ok cool i just typed-and-found a reason to want them!)

Shipped Monday, 7/9/12 with shipping info:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4650
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 16 2012

The tracking won't update past 8 a.m. this morning, but by past-box-experience, will be here tomorrow along with my oldest account, which i refused to peek on.

SOO excited. now i still have like 9 pages to catch up on O.O!!!!!


----------



## redfox (Jul 11, 2012)

Getting box #22 according to the BB site. It's okay, I guess. I've heard the bronzer if for darker skinned people though and I'm quite fair so I don't know about all that. The mascara is... meh. We shall see.


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 11, 2012)

Very true about some products just not working for particular people. If the stars align and someone else has the same problem and you can help each other out, I think that's cool.
 

Until I started reading some comments in here, I never realized people had multiple BB accounts. Kinda smart!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just happy I am not getting box #28-the punishment box!!  Guess I have been a a good sample box girl, so no punishment for me!!


 aww 



 i'm surprised that my titles here on MUT stick - "befinegate" and now "punishment box" LOL


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 11, 2012)

i am getting box 6~ only thing i am bummed about in it is the perfume....  I already got that sample in my april box :/  ... while i love perfumes i would hope that i would have gotten another one esp. since it was only a couple of months ago....


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 11, 2012)

woohoo boxes updated!  I'm getting Box 18!  I'll post the weight when my tracking info updates.  






  
Jouer Lip Enhancer
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Stila Eyeshadow Palette Card Thingy
Suki Nourshing Regiem 

I'm worried about the bronzer but most excited about the lip enhancer (I heard this was good stuff) and the Suki samples as I am looking for a new skincare regiem!


----------



## Ching Chang (Jul 11, 2012)

I probably sound so ungrateful right now, but I'm getting Box 2 (weight: 0.5220 lbs) &gt;_&lt;...the one that I was hoping I didn't get! Ughhh....I'm starting to really dislike these sponsored boxes because they've been NOTHING like the Teen Vogue boxes and just a huge disappointment, not to mention...it makes Glamour look like crud (pardon the language) because Birchbox is sending out repeat products. If you're interested in trading ENTIRE boxes (especially ones with the Boscia BB cream or eyeko), please PM me soon. If I don't find a trader, I'll have individual items up for trade too!~ Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also-sorry for the ranting!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am getting box 6~ only thing i am bummed about in it is the perfume....  I already got that sample in my april box :/  ... while i love perfumes i would hope that i would have gotten another one esp. since it was only a couple of months ago....


 I am not sure which perfume is in 6. But if the brand AND the scent is the same, I guess you should let BB know. Since they say on their FAQ that they make sure nobody receives the same sample twice. I guess it will count as a different sample if the brand is the same, but the scent is different....


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is the size of the Jouer Moisture Tint:





It's 0.17 fl. oz. I don't know how it compares to the previous Jouer moisture tint sample, since I haven't gotten it before.



> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does that Jouer Moisture Tint in this box look a lot bigger than the regular sample?


----------



## iashleycouture (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 8

Birchbox July 2012: Box 8


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
I'm only excited about the polish -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

so 2 box#2s, I really want to keep the beauty blender and the stila. I'll probably want to trade the 2 jouers and the headphones. Maybe the perfume too. If anyone wants to trade PM me!

Box 2:


*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint* 
*Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas*

*beautyblenderÂ®*

*Harvey Prince Hello*

*Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds*

*Stila lip gloss*


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh my Gee!!!  I am going to have the best month EVER!  I get two boxes and between the two of them I will be getting another Beauty Blender (I own several that I have bought and I LOVE them), Stila gloss, the Tea Forte mints (I love them so much!  I received them in the past and found them for sell at my facial salon and bought some in other varieties), Laura Geller lipstick (heck yeah!), Manna glo shimmer lotion (which I had already planned on buying, and now I get to try it first), and Ahava mud mask.  I am beyond stoked!  I never get this lucky.  I always love my Birchbox, but this is like hitting jackpot to me.  Lol.  I am not big on the Stila gloss and am sick of the Jouer tint, so I will probably try to trade that for the Boscia BB cream, Color Club polish, dirt salt scrub, Blinc mascara, or Eyeko liner.


----------



## redfox (Jul 11, 2012)

> so 2 box#2s, I really want to keep the beauty blender and the stila. I'll probably want to trade the 2 jouers and the headphones. Maybe the perfume too. If anyone wants to trade PM me! Box 2:
> *Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint*
> *Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas*
> *beautyblenderÂ®*
> ...


 What shade is your jouer? I love that stuff!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 11, 2012)

I was wondering the lasting power of the skinny liner. I had an eyeko fat stick and it smudged. Did anyone have the same happen with the skinny liner?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sandrasrockinit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 26.
> 
> ...


 I got the Ada bronzer last month and I love it! I think it will look gorgeous in either color with your skintone. The Stainiac is also a great product. I've heard really good things about the scrub. Try the products and I bet you'll end up liking most of them. I got the HP Lavender Pumpkin scent too and I'm skeered to smell it. It sounds odd. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## redfox (Jul 11, 2012)

> I was wondering the lasting power of the skinny liner. I had an eyeko fat stick and it smudged. Did anyone have the same happen with the skinny liner? Â


 It last a while for me but I don't have oily eyelids at all.


----------



## Souly (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn Them! I was all set to cancel &amp; I find out I'm getting box 1. They got me back w/ laura geller!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the lasting power of the skinny liner. I had an eyeko fat stick and it smudged. Did anyone have the same happen with the skinny liner?


 Nope! It does not smudge on me and I have really oily lids. Did not try them on the waterline though, so I have no idea how they will stay put there though....


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the size of the Jouer Moisture Tint:
> 
> ...


 I got one in my June box and just giggled, it was also in the color Bronze which ended up being too dark/orange for me.  in the realm of beauty samples....SIZE does matter ;P


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope! It does not smudge on me and I have really oily lids. Did not try them on the waterline though, so I have no idea how they will stay put there though....


Ooh that is good to hear! I'm getting an eyeko in my box (I had to peek haha) and have oily lids.


----------



## jphame (Jul 11, 2012)

I received my box today and I got the beautyblender. I don't use foundation so I don't have any use for it - does anyone want to trade?

Update: I'm being limited to 2 PM a day since I just joined! Sorry to those messaging me and getting no response =/


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn Them! I was all set to cancel &amp; I find out I'm getting box 1. They got me back w/ laura geller!






 You will never escape! Muahahahaha!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg I just saw my box items &amp; cannot believe im actually getting The box I wanted! Box 2!!! Now to find someone to trade The stila for eyeko.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What shade is your jouer? I love that stuff!


 not sure yet, probably bronzed


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 11, 2012)

I got the Blinc mascara and really have no interest in it. If anyone got the Boscia BB cream or Laura Geller lipstick and want to trade with me please let me know!


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not sure which perfume is in 6. But if the brand AND the scent is the same, I guess you should let BB know. Since they say on their FAQ that they make sure nobody receives the same sample twice. I guess it will count as a different sample if the brand is the same, but the scent is different....


 thanks will try that



  It is the same brand and scent that i already received in my april box... will see what happens thanks again!


----------



## ladyvhee (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi ladies!  Long time lurker, first time poster.  This forum is great and has introduced me to all kinds of subscriptions.  Now I'm practically an addict.  Dangerous, but amazing.  So thanks to all of you for your tips and thoughts!  Now on to the business... 

I am ecstatic because I'll be getting box #2 (I've been thinking of buying a beautyblender for months, so this was my wishlist box!) and box #4.  JIC anyone is still curious, the weights were 0.5170 and 0.4680, respectively.  I'm scheduled for delivery on the 16th for both boxes.

I got some LMT samples directly from jouer and it was just okay for me, plus I doubt the shade will be a match so if anyone is interested in the bb ones please let me know!

I also don't need headphones, so I know someone here was interested in them and if you still want/need some, I'm your girl.  I may also have other pairs from various giveaways or impulse purchases that I can part with as well.  (I'm a shopaholic...trying to reform, better but not cured yet! 



)

Most likely the perfumes will be added to my pile I'm gathering for trade also.  I haven't liked any from my subs so far, especially the organic one from Glossybox this month (yuck! no offense if you liked it!



).

Since I'm new here, would someone please be so kind as to explain how the trade thread works?  And which one is the "right" one to use? I went under the Buy/Sell/Trade area and just got confused by all the options.  Is there one specifically for birchbox or is there a trade thread that's for any/all samples?

Sorry for the long post, but thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyvhee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!  Long time lurker, first time poster.  This forum is great has introduced me to all kinds of subscriptions.  Now I'm practically an addict.  Dangerous, but amazing.  So thanks to all of you for your tips and thoughts!  Now on to the business...
> 
> ...


 'Birchbox Open Trade Thread'! That's the name of the thread you are looking for...



 Though it says Birchbox in the title, people, including myself list items from other subscription services too...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

is anyone able to leave feedback for the stila gloss?


----------



## Squidling (Jul 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ahkae (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting box #17. All I wanted was the Eyeko liner and I got it. Hopefully it's in black.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 11, 2012)

My box was .6060 and doesn't seem to match up to any of the boxes listed. Huh, can't say I'm at all disappointed though! 

    



Kind of wish I didn't get the black liner, I ALWAYS seem to get black and no other colors.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was .6060 and doesn't seem to match up to any of the boxes listed. Huh, can't say I'm at all disappointed though!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

can anyone actually leave feedback on the stila its go time lip glaze trio? im 10 pts away from 50.00


----------



## Lychae (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is anyone able to leave feedback for the stila gloss?


 I can't. I don't know why.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jul 11, 2012)

My box!

Box 13


Jouer Lip Enhancer
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
Klorane Shampoo with Chamomile
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengeance
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

Will be trading probably everything but the shampoo!  Hopefully it smells good lol


----------



## Squidling (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get a colorful one I will definitely trade with you!


 I am definitely up for a trade!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the lasting power of the skinny liner. I had an eyeko fat stick and it smudged. Did anyone have the same happen with the skinny liner?


 I LOVE it.  No smudging.  I would have been embarrassed because I broke out my Urban Lash Kit from Urban Decay for a formal wine dinner on Saturday and thought that the liquid pen would make a cleaner line as a base for the lashes and it worked perfectly.  I'm not a pro at lashes and was nervous and they were great.  I really think the Eyeko worked better than the included Zero 24/7 liner in the kit would have.  I didn't feel like the lashes were wearing me, or too obvious, but they were definitely worth it, made a statement but you weren't exactly sure what that statement was, lol.  When I peeled off the lashes at the end of the night, the liner was still there until I removed it along with the extra lash glue.  And I had wine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It was a wine dinner!  Multi course, outside, in Belize in July, but on the beach with a breeze.  No melting.  I think that's a good recommendation!


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the size of the Jouer Moisture Tint:
> 
> ...


It is bigger! I measured mine at 2 inches and it says 0.07 fl. oz. Jouer or BB must be listening to our complaints about their teeny tiny samples.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade my stila gloss for your black eyeko? Just thought i'd ask b4 I post on trade thread.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 11, 2012)

According to the Birchbox site I will be getting box #3 and it is a complete fail for me - does anyone want to do a box for box trade? (I only just got my shipping notice yesterday and it says tracking isn't available yet so it will be a few days until I have it in hand.)


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is bigger! I measured mine at 2 inches and it says 0.07 fl. oz. Jouer or BB must be listening to our complaints about their teeny tiny samples.


 What color did you get?


----------



## Kat Quiles (Jul 11, 2012)

hey my box is coming soon and im getting the blotting papers ill trade you for the beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm trying SO hard not to peek and find out what my box is! But then I see people posting stuff that I would trade them for but I can't because I don't know what's in my box! Aagh!! To peek or not to peak?!?!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am pretty happy with my two boxes:

First account:

1) Harvey Prince Eau Flirt-Lavender Pumpkin: Sounds like a nice combination of scents and I can't wait to try it!

2) Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque- I love hair stuff and I've been needing a new masque

3) Color Club Summer Pastels Collection- I'm hoping for the Blue Ming but I love nail polish in general.

4) Larabar Uber- I'm really picky about my food. I've also heard some people like it and some don't. I am on the fence about it.

5) Manna Kadar Cosmetics Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion- After reading about it I am actually excited to try it out

6) Suki Balancing Regimen- works for combination skin types like mine so I will definitely try it out

7) Earbuds- I go through these like candy so they are definitely something I will use

Second account:

1) Tea Forte minteas- I like mints so I will try these out

2) boscia green tea blotting papers- 25 papers seem like a lot and I like blotting papers

3) Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque- duplicate but I am okay with that

4) Stila It's Go Time Lip Trio- this is one of the things that I wanted most





5) Juliette Has A Gun Vengenance Extreme- I've been wanting to try this since they first had it and rose, vanilla, and patchouli sounds like my scent

7) Earbuds- yay


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

editing because I made an entire box request on the next page


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is bigger! I measured mine at 2 inches and it says 0.07 fl. oz. Jouer or BB must be listening to our complaints about their teeny tiny samples.





> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color did you get?


 My Jouer Moisture Tint is in "Glow".


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color did you get?


It was from months ago, but it was in pearl.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Jouer Moisture Tint is in "Glow".


 Ohhhhh... Is that your color? I actually use the bronze. Great, I hope I get the right color!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooh, nice that the Jouer is the bigger size!  They must have gotten the hint when people were less than pleased than the small one . . . I got it in Sample Society and also one of this month's Birchboxes I think and I was hoping it was the bigger Sample Society size and not the previous small size that we got in Birchbox.  I wasn't sure because Sample Society supposedly gives bigger samples but I love both.  I've found some great brands through both and I keep both.  Um, also because I am a subscriptionoholic.  There, I said it.  Feels good.  At least I have a support group!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2012)

*This is interesting. Now that the July boxes are finally up, the box they're showing for one of my accounts is NOT the box I got! They're showing the same box for both accounts, but the box I got today (box 3) is not what they're showing on my account (box 15).  I'm actually happier with the box I got (Box 3 - weight .51 ), but I won't be able to leave fb.* * I don't know if they can fix it on the website if they just shipped me the wrong box.*


----------



## urbandecaylover (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so excited. I am getting box 7 &amp; box 2!!!!!!!!! I have wanted a beautyblender for forever. I am really happy with BirchBox this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

I've roughly calculated the value of box 20:

1. Alterna Bamboo UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide: Full size 2.5 fl oz, $24; Sample size 0.25 fl oz, $2.40

2. blinc Mascara: Full size 0.21 oz, $24.00; Sample size 0.141 oz, $17.45

3. Harvey Prince Hello: Full size 50ml, $55.00; Sample size estimated (by me) to be 3ml, $3.30

4. Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint: Full size 1.7 oz, $38.00; Sample size 0.17 fl oz, $3.80

5. Tea Forte minteas: Full size 3 tins, $9.95; Sample size 1 tin, $3.32

6. Birchbox Earbuds: estimated value of $5

Total value: $31.95
Not bad, value-wise!


----------



## sarahmatz (Jul 11, 2012)

> Does anyone know if the boscia blotting sheets are full size?


 I believe it's a pack with 25 in them, but I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Matahari (Jul 11, 2012)

I just saw that they started to show the link to my box on BB. I had a weight of 0.4930 and will be getting box #1: AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask Oscar de la Renta live in love Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds A little sad I won't be able to try out the liquid eyeliner - I've never used one before. But, I think overall I might enjoy everything about the box besides the fragrance. The scent might be nice, but I probably won't be wearing it much. We'll see! In the meantime, while I wait for my birchbox to arrive, I can drown my impatience in the Zoya polishes I ordered on the 5th. I got America for free after buying Tiffany and Chloe after seeing a code on one of the makeuptalk boards. ~Matahari


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I don't want anything from my box other than the earbuds to try. Here is what I got:

Looking to trade the whole box with *eyeko skinny liner* or *ESPECIALLY LAURA GELLAR DUO LIPSTICK*!! EEEP! or depending on offer I'll slowly break it off one by one. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Good question! I haven't opened it yet, just in case I decide to swap it (I probably won't), but I have fair skin, and from looking at the shades on the Birchbox website, it looks like Glow is a light shade. Here's hoping that you get the bronze!



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhhh... Is that your color? I actually use the bronze. Great, I hope I get the right color!





> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Jouer Moisture Tint is in "Glow".


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 11, 2012)

I will definetly be putting the eyeliner up for trade. blah =/


----------



## MaymayLove (Jul 11, 2012)

Birchbox updated our boxes online - I got july box #14. 

I'm canceling after this box, I've been subscribed to BB for a few months now and hadn't really decided if I liked it or not, but this box just pushed me into canceling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do the things we put in our profile even matter? 

I think the only thing I will possibly use from this box are the headphones that everyone got, but even so, I don't need them because I have a few already.

I actually don't like using mascara or shadows. I am a big user of lip products, eye liners, polishes, and bb cream. 

So you can see my disappointment and imagine my rotten luck that out of 31 boxes, I get one of the two boxes I absolutely did not want. 

I'm going to post it up for trade if anyone wants it.

I'm getting:

blinc Mascara

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkindirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leafLÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber

Stila in the light eyeshadow paletteBirchbox Exclusive Earbuds

I want something with the polish, liner, or lipstick/gloss.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty happy with my two boxes:
> 
> ...


 I also will be getting box #8, and I agree.

I am excited to try the manna sheer glo. I've been using Burberry Beauty Fresh Glow and love it. I'm interested to see how they compare.

The Suki regimen looks interesting, I hope it is a packet of each product shown in that kit, especially the clay mask. I have cystic acne, hopefully it will help.

I saw a posting of someone comparing the blue ming to essie turks and caicos. The blue ming was a little more aqua and a pretty summer color, so I'm excited to give it a try. http://caittsnails.blogspot.com/2012/03/color-club-blue-ming-swatch-comparison.html

I'm mostly excited to try the gloss modern. I love hair masks, especially coconut smelling products.

I'll give the lara bar a try.

And I'm always misplacing my earbuds so its nice to get a new pair. I won't feel bad when I lose them.

There is a birchbox video for the eau da flirt, they make it sound like love potion no 9! Bah whicha wa waw





I was hoping for box #1, but I'm happy with #8. I'm actually not going to trade anything from it this month.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jul 11, 2012)

Another box 6 here ! Overall pretty happy but will definately trade the color club and the perfume. Any actually receive the box yet was wondering if you get the still trio or just one ?


----------



## Janamaste (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what size the   Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque is?

It looks large in the picture.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting boxes 14 and 19  and would love to trade all of Box 19 for either Box 2 or 6 or 21

Box 14





Box 19


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 11, 2012)

How funny! I'm getting the exact same boxes on my 2 accounts! I'm bit more excited about #6. I'll have plenty of minteas that's for sure! 







> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay. I'm happy with what i'm getting.  Going to be getting box #6 and #19. tons of new things to try!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 11, 2012)

Uhg, I am getting box 19.



I thought we weren't supposed to get repeats? I received the Jouer lipgloss in my first box and just got a mascara in my Glossybox. My Mom however got an awesome box, #5. Me = jealous.


----------



## Dianochka (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting boxes 1 and 17. I think all boxes are really nice and have worthwhile products to try... However, I don't see much of a connection to Glamour magazine. Seems like a lot of hype and nothing of those really luxurious and "It" brands that would be featured in Glamour. I'm very happy with what I got, though. I think the earbuds are cool. Just don't quite see the connection to a big time magazine like Glamour. The Teen Vogue box was the best of the collaborations by far. It seems like they repeat a lot of brands because it's tough to get others on board. I was amazed when they got Dior. I'd also like to add that aside from the perfumes, all my samples can safely be lassitude as deluxe in size. Much better this time!


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uhg, I am getting box 19.
> 
> ...


Since the Jouer Moisture Tint is a bigger sample than the one in February (I still have mine since I didn't like it then, and I compared and it's definitely substantially bigger - I should post a pic if I can figure out how), I wonder if the lip gloss one is bigger, too?  The January one was teeny tiny, almost unusable because it was difficult to apply.  And, if it's bigger, I wonder if it won't be considered a duplicate?  Or maybe it will be a different color and therefore not a dupe?  Just a thought.  If I actually liked the gloss and was excited to get another sample I probably wouldn't even send an email about it, but I thought it was too sticky and too bright last time and didn't really use it more than once or twice, so getting it again is kind of crappy.  But that's ok - given past experience I'm really hopeful that Birchbox will be more than fair with their compensation for it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a box  19 that I would like to trade for a box # 5 

The one I got: 





This is the one I am looking for:





I will throw in the Stila Lip Glaze and the Alterna Fluide from another box for a box 5. Please PM me if you would like to trade with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 11, 2012)

i don't even have a shipping notice yet :&lt;


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 11, 2012)

> I am getting box #8Â
> Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
> Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
> Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
> ...


 I am getting these same two boxes! I also activated a second subscription this month. There are a few things I was really hoping for that I'm not getting, but I know it's a gamble and overall I'm very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 4 and box 19 - could not be happier, really! Although I will be putting a couple things up for trade.


----------



## shinylights (Jul 11, 2012)

Go figure, I decided to spend some of my points on getting the Stila Lip Trio, and of course I'm getting that in my box, lol. Anyone know if it's a mini or a full product?

Getting box 6, btw. More nail polish, YES!! hope it's a good color/one I like. lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey thanks that's my box!



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've roughly calculated the value of box 20:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

Just used my points to buy a 3-month gift for a good friend of mine who has been on the waiting list forever....when her 3 months is up, she can choose to carry on the sub herself right?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2012)

My coworker is getting box 7 and has already promised me the Eyeko!  Guess it was a good thing I bought her the gift sub!  I think I will offer her my Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint as I am not sure what you do with it.  Is it like foundation?  A BB cream, cover blemishes?  I'm a strictly eye makeup type of girl.  Should probably venture out more....


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww
> ...


 what is the befinegate?  is it like saying that my be fine gentle cleanser was a gateway drug to all things befine?   btw, i effing love my befine gentle cleanser.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha!


----------



## arendish (Jul 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me again what the 3 month discount code is? It's my third month and I never got one, but I know people were using them before. There are things I must buy! lol

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the size of the Jouer Moisture Tint:
> 
> ...


 shizzle.  that is a NICE size sample!  i actually didn't like my original tiny sample of it, but still... that's great!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is the befinegate?  is it like saying that my be fine gentle cleanser was a gateway drug to all things befine?   btw, i effing love my befine gentle cleanser.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha!


Befine sent out a lot of expired face lotion/sunscreen samples and BB gave everyone who got it were able to claim 100 points


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another box 6 here ! Overall pretty happy but will definately trade the color club and the perfume. Any actually receive the box yet was wondering if you get the still trio or just one ?


 it is one smaller version. I believe...At least that is what it looks like from the photos I've seen.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Befine sent out a lot of expired face lotion/sunscreen samples and BB gave everyone who got it were able to claim 100 points


 Oooooh!  Gotcha!


----------



## Kathrynp (Jul 11, 2012)

getting box 9. Not happy at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realllllllly wanted box 2, but I would have settled for a few others too. Bleh maybe next month Birchbox.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what the deal is with the Stila Lip Glaze? In the picture it shows only one lip glaze, but in the list of products in the box, it says Stila Lip Glaze Trio. But people who have gotten their box already made it sound like it's only a single lip glaze. So the boxes with the lip glaze.... is it just one shade out of the trio? Or is it a mini trio? And is it full size or mini if it's a single lip glaze?


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 11, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to look through all the posts, but has anyone gotten the Stila yet and confirmed whether it's a shadow card or the actual palette? I'm guessing card, but hoping beyond all hope for a palette.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like you two are a perfect trade for eachother!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MaymayLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox updated our boxes online - I got july box #14.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I don't want anything from my box other than the earbuds to try. Here is what I got:
> 
> Looking to trade the whole box with *eyeko skinny liner* or *ESPECIALLY LAURA GELLAR DUO LIPSTICK*!! EEEP! or depending on offer I'll slowly break it off one by one. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the deal is with the Stila Lip Glaze? In the picture it shows only one lip glaze, but in the list of products in the box, it says Stila Lip Glaze Trio. But people who have gotten their box already made it sound like it's only a single lip glaze. So the boxes with the lip glaze.... is it just one shade out of the trio? Or is it a mini trio? And is it full size or mini if it's a single lip glaze?


 I believe its 1 of the three their sending out.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since the Jouer Moisture Tint is a bigger sample than the one in February (I still have mine since I didn't like it then, and I compared and it's definitely substantially bigger - I should post a pic if I can figure out how), I wonder if the lip gloss one is bigger, too?  The January one was teeny tiny, almost unusable because it was difficult to apply.  And, if it's bigger, I wonder if it won't be considered a duplicate?  Or maybe it will be a different color and therefore not a dupe?  Just a thought.  If I actually liked the gloss and was excited to get another sample I probably wouldn't even send an email about it, but I thought it was too sticky and too bright last time and didn't really use it more than once or twice, so getting it again is kind of crappy.  But that's ok - given past experience I'm really hopeful that Birchbox will be more than fair with their compensation for it.


 Yeah, if it is a bigger size or different color that would be nice. I liked the gloss too, I just wanted to try something different.


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 11, 2012)

> So my box weight is .5442Â  !!! I havent seen anyone with a similar weight! My box should arrive on the 13thÂ  but Im out of town until the 16 UUUGGGHHH! Im sprawled onÂ  a beautiful beach obsessing about whats in my Birchbox back home! THATS JUST WRONG!! lol any clue what I could be getting? anyone? anyone? Â


 My box was .5440 and I got box #9 according to Zadi's list. Pretty happy with it, especially since it came a day early!


----------



## beautybeth (Jul 11, 2012)

Which colors have you girls been getting with the Stila lip glaze? I'm curious, I've never tried Stila's lip products, and not very many colors work for me - I'm hoping to get the lighter pink color! fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Jul 11, 2012)

I found this picture of one of the Stila palette samples, I think this may be what some of us may be getting...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok, I admit it, I peeked online. I'm not at home but needed to know what will be waiting for me in the mail. Box 31!

Here's what's in it:


Oscar de la Renta Live In Love
Laura Gellar Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss TRADE PENDING 
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
fresh Soy Face Cleanser TRADE PENDING

Birchbox earbuds

I'm not so excited about most of it, actually. If anyone wants to trade? Let me know.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this picture of one of the Stila palette samples, I think this may be what some of us may be getting...


 That may be just a 'lame old card', but it looks pretty cool with all the different colors to try! I like it!


----------



## Smahama (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting the Oscar de le Renta perfume even though I already got the deluxe sample. UGH! I really wanted the mud mask. I got box 4 if anybody is interested in a trade.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 11, 2012)

I know this may seem off topic but has anyone seen the new stila palette? its all matte! btw, sephora is giving away a package of the three cards with a code. you get one card of each palette. i forgot the code but I really do like the cards themselves


----------



## tulippop (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That may be just a 'lame old card', but it looks pretty cool with all the different colors to try! I like it!


I do too!  I've used eyeshadow cards before and I can usually get 1-3 uses out of each color.


----------



## astokes (Jul 11, 2012)

So my mom got Box 9 and she loves it.





Except the mints, which we both thought weren't very tasty.
Funny part is that last month I got the Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black and gave it to my mom and she LOVES it but wanted a lighter color. I ordered her the olive one thinking they wouldn't send the liner again.



  Lo and behold she got the olive liner in her box this month! Lol

I'm getting Box 6 and I'm happy! I wanted the BB cream really badly.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 11, 2012)

My box updated and I am betting BOX 5.  That's pretty cool because even if I don't like the products I can review them for 70 points!


----------



## astokes (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are sending the Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas in any flavor besides Lemongrass Yuzu? I'd love to try the Matcha Chai because I drink chai tea nearly every day. : )


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are sending the Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas in any flavor besides Lemongrass Yuzu? I'd love to try the Matcha Chai because I drink chai tea nearly every day. : )


 i believe they are sending out all the flavors. some got cocoa, ginger pear, lemongrass yuzu and mojito. I havent seen chai, but i hope i dont get it. Im not a big fan of chai, so I hope i get cocoa or ginger pear.


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this may seem off topic but has anyone seen the new stila palette? its all matte! btw, sephora is giving away a package of the three cards with a code. you get one card of each palette. i forgot the code but I really do like the cards themselves


 oh man. i wish the new stila palette was in the birchbox store, i would probably put all my points towards that. i've been looking for an all-matte palette for ages


----------



## nwdapples (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 4....weight 0.4610.


----------



## astokes (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm officially getting Box#14




and box #27




This is my first month on my second sub and I'm really happy with what I'm getting.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 11, 2012)

Through the process of the "check the feedback", i think im getting Box 3 or 10. Im not sure what the difference is? Ugh!!

  Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 
Buy
 
Oscar de la Renta live in love 
Buy
 
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber 
Buy
 
stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio 
Buy
 
Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide 
Buy
 
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds 

Anyone interested in trading?

How hard is it for a girl to get one of those eyeliners, beautyblenders, pumpkin lavender perfume or salt scrub?!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially getting Box#14
> 
> ...


Combined you got two GREAT boxes! What a haul!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also a NCer...mine went through Durham, and the other one is there currently. Of course, I'm only about 20-30 mins away from Durham, tee hee.
> 
> Also, I am loving the gloss moderne high-gloss masque right now! I haven't even washed it out yet, but the smell is amazing. I might need to acquire more in trades! XD


Good to know!! I haven't used it yet but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Combined you got two GREAT boxes! What a haul!


 I know!! I'm so happy! Now if they would just GET here. My shipping info hasn't even updated yet.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 8. I'm not excited or bummed. Sort of on the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhhh THANK YOU!! Im going to go check that one out now!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me three! on the Jouer lip gloss!  I got it in January and it looks like it's coming again.  I'll email them as soon as I get my box...KUP on any responses you get.
> ...


I'd swap the pumpkin one if you want. I kind of want to try it, but lavender usually gives me a headache...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, chai is definitely not very everyone. I'd be happy with anything but lemongrass yuzu and mojito. My mom got the lemongrass yuzu and it was icky. (to her and  I like chail lattes but thats about it, the flavor is nice but it can be pretty overpowering.


 I l like chai lattes from time to time, but thats about it. the flavor is a bit too intense for me.So when I reach for a mint, I would much rather it be something sweet and fun like pear. The cocoa im on the fence about but it sounds nice! I would definately trade chai if I get it for another flavor, but im not sure if its worth doing a trade for mints lol! Both my boxes are #2 so I will be getting mints in both! I just hope they are flavors I like!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am excited that Box 8 has 7 items to leave feedback on.


----------



## utkgirl16 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I got box #20... I'm pretty disappointed that I didn't get 

the Stila or beautyblender.
I would have killed for box #2! I'm having major box envy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always wish I didn't look at all the other boxes!


----------



## Dockmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Through the process of the "check the feedback", i think im getting Box 3 or 10. Im not sure what the difference is? Ugh!!
> 
> ...


 I think the difference is the lip gloss color.  Boxes 3, 10, &amp; 30 all have the same items.  Me thinks since there are 3 different colors in the trio, and we only get 1 they count as 3 different boxes.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just used my points to buy a 3-month gift for a good friend of mine who has been on the waiting list forever....when her 3 months is up, she can choose to carry on the sub herself right?


ah! i didn't think of that !  i was saving up to buy myself a full size product but the guy says this is my last month he'll pay for bb for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but could i gift my 2nd acct a sub ?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 11, 2012)

Im getting box four! Super excited for the liner.Any box twins?


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 11, 2012)

looks like I'm getting box 8 not to thrilled i was really hoping to get the stila lip gloss, or maybe some of the items that were mentioned in the video. I'm only looking forward to the nail Polish and the ear phones and that's just about it. wheres the makeup products it looks like i only got cream samples!

 




Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber(this is the 3rd time i have received a food item!)
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Suki Balancing Regimen(i don't have any wrinkles)
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
WHERE IS THE MAKEUP???


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box four! Super excited for the liner.Any box twins?


 I am getting Box #4 too


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box four! Super excited for the liner.Any box twins?


 I'm getting box four as well! I'm excited to try out the blotting linens... and I'm so glad I got the liner - that was number one on my wish list!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 11, 2012)

Loveeee ITTTTT!!! Just got my box and am super excited!  I got the eyeliner in black and the earbuds in neon green...my sister got the same exact box but got the eyeliner in blue and the earbuds in blue as well.  
For anyone wondering, you CAN do reviews on the Uber Bar and the earbuds.



  That makes seven items to review, hoorah for seventy points!
 
For anyone wondering, my projected delivery date was the 13th and I received it on the 11th...and my box weight was .5220


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## utkgirl16 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can someone explain how we can trade samples on MUT? Is there a trading thread?


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this box, too! Cool to see it in a 'real' pic - I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am SOOOO happy with mine!  I haven't tried anything yet, but my sister said the UBER bar was delicious and is literally using her earbuds right now.

I can't believe I got BB cream AND eyeliner, two things I wanted but never thought I would be getting both!  

And being able to review seven things just puts me over the moon!!  Literally so happy!!  





Yay us!!!!! Box twins!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here are my 3 boxes. I was actually going to get a beautyblender with my points this month.. I am so surprised not only that it was sent again, but that its actually in MY box! This is me! 

















Really looking forward to the jouer lip enhancer (already tried and loved it), stila card, suki samples, and beautyblender ( have 2 now but I could use a spare) 

Already have the Ada bronzer from last month's box, but I love it so I dont mind another. Ditto for Oscar perfume (SS box) and Alterna Fluide (SS box) 

The things I am not excited for are: jouer lip gloss, MK shimmer lotion, blinc mascara, stila lip glaze and jouer tint

I am looking to trade my box # 19 but I dont think anyone is wanting to part with their box # 5


----------



## GariDong (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That may be just a 'lame old card', but it looks pretty cool with all the different colors to try! I like it!


 I'm way to excited for this palette even though it's just sample cards. It's a long shot...but hope I get one to try!


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOOO happy with mine!  I haven't tried anything yet, but my sister said the UBER bar was delicious and is literally using her earbuds right now.
> 
> ...


 I didn't even think about the 70 points thing - that's fantastic! And yay for being box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now my impatience to get my box is reeeally setting in LOL


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 11, 2012)

both of my boxes updated, and it looks like I'm getting two of box number 7:

Birchbox July 2012: Box 7


Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Stila Lip gloss
 
while I'm not thrilled about duplicate boxes I'm pretty excited about the bronzer, the stila lip gloss, and the harvey prince hello perfume!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my 3 boxes. I was actually going to get a beautyblender with my points this month.. I am so surprised not only that it was sent again, but that its actually in MY box! This is me!


 SAME. I actually placed an order for the beautyblender today using points, but then immediately called to cancel "just in case." I got a beautyblender with my main/gifted account back in Feb. and LOVED IT. When I found today that my second account is getting one too, I nearly peed a little.



So glad I cancelled that order - it feels like good luck or karma or something.


----------



## CRB882 (Jul 11, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting Box 11. I'm pretty pleased!

Harvey Prince Lavender Pumpkin perfume
Tea Forte mints
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Color Club Summer Pastels collection
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum
ear buds


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 11, 2012)

woops, spoke too soon


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ah! i didn't think of that !  i was saving up to buy myself a full size product but the guy says this is my last month he'll pay for bb for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but could i gift my 2nd acct a sub ?


 I'm not sure if you can gift an existing account with a 3 month gift subscription, their FAQ doesn't give any details on that. But I did find that the 3 month gift expires after  the 3 months, and they have to re-subscribe to become a monthly/yearly member. I guess that means my friend has to go back on the waiting list after her 3 month gift is over? 

Does anyone know if you can gift an existing sub, and if you have to go on the waiting list after it ends?

Thanks!


----------



## camerafly (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box #8. I really wanted box #15 but I'm happy overall


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SAME. I actually placed an order for the beautyblender today using points, but then immediately called to cancel "just in case." I got a beautyblender with my main/gifted account back in Feb. and LOVED IT. When I found today that my second account is getting one too, I nearly peed a little.
> ...


 The fact that you typed "I nearly peed a little" makes me LOVE you!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if you can gift an existing account with a 3 month gift subscription, their FAQ doesn't give any details on that. But I did find that the 3 month gift expires after  the 3 months, and they have to re-subscribe to become a monthly/yearly member. I guess that means my friend has to go back on the waiting list after her 3 month gift is over?
> 
> ...


no my second acct isn't active. it was my backup for GG month hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think though after a gift sub expires you can choose to continue without waiting


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2012)

i'm really excited about my box, i believe i'm getting box #12, on zadi's thread it shows a pic of the mints but lists the lara bar, and i'm getting the lara bar.

anyway, i normally would object to getting color club polish, but since i'm getting the color club polish AND eyeko eyeliner i'm pretty stoked. in addition to getting the jouer tint sample which i haven't had, i really feel like i got a lot of makeup this time around, more than usual.

i really hope i don't get black eyeliner though, i really don't need a black because i love my urban decay 24/7 eyeliner.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone received "Lights" or "Action" in the lip glaze? So far I have only seen people mention "Camera." Thanks in advance!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys ALWAYS find the cutest smileys! That one is too cute!!


 lol! I thought that one kinda fit since i was talking about mints!there is so many cute ones to pick from like this one


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received "Lights" or "Action" in the lip glaze? So far I have only seen people mention "Camera." Thanks in advance!


 I saw some on youtube.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> both of my boxes updated, and it looks like I'm getting two of box number 7:
> 
> ...


 Seems like the couple people who posted about box 7 are happy with it. Maybe I should be more optimistic that I'd like it too. I probably would if i didn't see other amazing boxes lol


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box just updated. this is my first box ever. Not the typical welcome box! glad Im not stuck with the bag and soap.
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone seen a video of box#2 on youtube yet? cant find one anywhere and I would love to see what it looks like, not in a pic.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 11, 2012)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
So i'm getting box #4... Can't say i'm happy about it. Guess you can't win them all.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 11, 2012)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
So i'm getting box #4... Can't say i'm happy about it. Guess you can't win them all.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 11, 2012)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
I'm getting box #4... Can't say i'm happy about it. Guess you can't win them all.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you may like item #2 and #3. I have #2 from a different box (a few months back) and like it. I'm a sucker for the thing that #3 is so it's good in my book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's always the swap forums if you really don't like anything.


----------



## shannonk (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting box 16. I recieved the eyeko skinny liquid Eyeliner just last Month, now i am getting another one, i thought BB wasnt supposed to duplicate samples?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting box 16. I recieved the eyeko skinny liquid Eyeliner just last Month, now i am getting another one, i thought BB wasnt supposed to duplicate samples?


 From reading here, I think you can get them more than once if it's in a diff color, lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starfighter82 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi! I've been a lurker since March 2012 (when I started receiving birchboxes). I am finally signing up for the forum in hopes of doing some trading/join in on all the discussions.

I was excited to FINALLY receive what I consider a great box, but it still isn't that great for me. I received box #5.

I love the Amika products, but I just bought the travel set off birchbox a couple of weeks ago. I am sure I will get to using these up sometime in the future, but I was hoping to try new products.

The turquoise eyeliner looks lovely, but I am not talented enough to even try with liquid eyeliner.

The Boscia bb cream is a nice sized sample, but I can tell from swatches the color is not a good match for my skin.

Basically, I love this box, but not for me. My dream box was #2 so if anyone has a beauty blender

and wants to do some trading let me know!

Other than that I will hunt down the trading forum to post these items up there.

Anyway, I am really excited to finally be a part of this forum!


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 11, 2012)

My main account is getting Box # 3. Not to stoked on it, all will be going up on my trade list. I really wanted the Skinny Eyeliner, I'm hoping to trade the Stila Glaze for it. But my second account hasn't even been shipped yet. No tracking and the July page hasn't even been updated yet for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting box 16. I recieved the eyeko skinny liquid Eyeliner just last Month, now i am getting another one, i thought BB wasnt supposed to duplicate samples?


 maybe you'll luck out and get a different color! either way, in theory, you're not supposed to receive the same sample twice, but i'm betting that the system they use to decide what box we're getting isn't perfect, so there's going to be slip ups. i've heard in the past that people who emailed them saying that they got a repeat sample were given 100 points to compensate, might be something you'll want to look in to.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 12, 2012)

I am getting box #6!



Does anybody know how big the boscia BB cream is?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 12, 2012)

The only colors available for purchase on the BB website for the skinny liquid eyeliner are turquoise and olive, not black 



 I guess maybe they sold out last month?


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From reading here, I think you can get them more than once if it's in a diff color, lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 whoa no way!!!! That's actually cool


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #6!
> 
> ...


 the boscia sample is .35 ounces and it looks like a pretty good size....i will definitely get a few uses out of this


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 12, 2012)

??? Can I buy a gift sub with my points??


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2012)

Same here. My first account I'm getting box 26 I believe (i posted earlier) but my 2nd acct, no tracking, and no July page...I'm getting impatient/worried. I really don't want that soap. Lol



> My main account is getting Box # 3. Not to stoked on it, all will be going up on my trade list. I really wanted the Skinny Eyeliner, I'm hoping to trade the Stila Glaze for it. But my second account hasn't even been shipped yet. No tracking and the July page hasn't even been updated yet for it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received "Lights" or "Action" in the lip glaze? So far I have only seen people mention "Camera." Thanks in advance!


 i got lights


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ??? Can I buy a gift sub with my points??


 Nope.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 12, 2012)

My account is showing Box 12--but there's a weird thing going on with it?? It shows in the main picture of the box that I'm getting the minteas -- but in the items listed, it shows the larabar instead. Anybody else's doing this??


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope.


TY


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is showing Box 12--but there's a weird thing going on with it?? It shows in the main picture of the box that I'm getting the minteas -- but in the items listed, it shows the larabar instead. Anybody else's doing this??


 i'm getting this box too and the same thing is happening to me.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe someone further back said the same thing is happening to them, and theyre getting the Larabar, but were worried how the feedback thing is gonna work...i hope it gets fixed for you guys


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 12, 2012)

yay i'm getting the eyeko liner!!! :] thats all that i wanted.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ??? Can I buy a gift sub with my points??


I have purchased a gift subscription using Birchbox Points. According to their FAQ:

"The $10 reward can only be applied to full-size products, yearly subscriptions and *gift subscriptions*. Unfortunately, our system isn't set up to use Birchbox Points for monthly subscriptions."


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe someone further back said the same thing is happening to them, and theyre getting the Larabar, but were worried how the feedback thing is gonna work...i hope it gets fixed for you guys


 Oh, I see. I checked the mints, and I can't leave feedback for those, so I don't think they're in my box. That's okay, I wanted to try the larabar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited about the headphones, the color club polish (I got a neon one a couple of boxes ago, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it), and fragrance ( LOVE Harvey Prince!)

If the eyeko liner is black, I'll be happy with it -- if it is blue, meh. I look so bad with blue liner!

I think it's coming tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, I also wanted to mention-- a lot of people were saying you should set your splurge item as the item you do not want to receive. I had mine set as "the perfect foundation", and I'm getting the moisture tint this month. So, don't think that works??

I had it set as fragrance for the past few months, and I got most of the high-end fragrances--Omni Bvlgari, Annick Goutal, etc. Last month when I switched it to foundation, I got Joya Ames scent instead of Juliette Has a Gun, which is much more expensive.


----------



## Hollie Prince (Jul 12, 2012)

I Have a feeling I've asked this before lol but how do I get to the trade board?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box 7. The box this month is awfully generous which is great BUT the shade of Stila I got is not for me. I'm not sure I'll use the bronzer or the gloss masque. I'm also on the fence about the Harvey Prince b/c it's smelling too floral-y for my taste. Think I'll visit the trade board....


----------



## artemis76 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #6 and I'm pretty thrilled. I'm completely hooked on BB creams right now so I'm really hoping that Boscia isn't too dark for me, and I always love a new nail color or lip gloss!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 12, 2012)

Quote: Im getting box four! Super excited for the liner.Any box twins?

Me too!!! And my first box on my second account will be this:



> *Box 5: * *Amika Oil Treatment &amp; Nourishing Hair Mask* *Harvey Prince Hello* *Eyeko Liner* *Boscia BB* *Larabar* *Earbuds*
> 
> and that looks even more promising. What I especially like (aside from not getting the crappy welcome box 28) is I may get different shades of the duplicates for trading.  So this is the best month yet for my Birchboxing. I managed to avoid spoilering myself by not coming here but then I _had_ to go to the website
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the boscia sample is .35 ounces and it looks like a pretty good size....i will definitely get a few uses out of this


 Great! Thanks


----------



## tinycity (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box #2. too bad I never wear foundation. 



 I was hoping for the liner or mascara. oh well.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinycity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #2. too bad I never wear foundation.
> 
> ...


 pm me, maybe we can work out a trade if you aren't interested in your beautyblender.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ??? Can I buy a gift sub with my points??


 Yes. I bought a gift sub for a friend using 300 BB points just this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I Have a feeling I've asked this before lol but how do I get to the trade board?


 search MuT for 'birchbox trade thread'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have purchased a gift subscription using Birchbox Points. According to their FAQ:
> ...


TY  I already did.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> TY  I already did.


 Great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EseeLA (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 also. Excited because it's the one I actually wanted because of the beauty blender. First month I got the Stila liner in Curacao, last month I got the full size bronzer, and this month I'm getting a Stila gloss. Loving Birchbox so far!!


----------



## EricaD (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how big the Laura Geller lipstick is? Also, does anyone that got it want to swatch it and post a picture? It sounds soooo pretty!.


----------



## amidea (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received "Lights" or "Action" in the lip glaze? So far I have only seen people mention "Camera." Thanks in advance!


 I got "Action" and I'm looking to trade it if anyone's interested!  It's a pretty color but I'm not really into lip glazes... I'd love to trade for an eyeliner (or possibly nail polish)!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess I'm getting Box 11.  I am excited about the eyeliner, really hope I get purple! I already have the full size of Eau Flirt (but I love it, so I'll use the sample in my purse, for sure.) I really hate Color Club polish, but I don't have any similar colors to those right now so I'll use it. I am sure I'll like the sunscreen serum and the minteas. The earbuds will be nice to have on hand as a backup...I am rough on those things.

I still haven't decided if I'm going to cancel BB after this month or not. I may wait until I have a few more points to spend...I've just felt blah about my last couple of boxes so it might be time for a break. We'll see!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm excited to try the Stila HD 10-1 primer in my box, it has lots of good reviews....Still looking for a great primer!


----------



## amidea (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> shizzle.  that is a NICE size sample!  i actually didn't like my original tiny sample of it, but still... that's great!


 I got the teeny tiny sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  have other people gotten the big or small sample? Has BB done that before where people get different sized samples in the same month?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the teeny tiny sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  have other people gotten the big or small sample? Has BB done that before where people get different sized samples in the same month?


 I think they are referring to how big the samples are now, as opposed to the samples we got several months ago...I got a tiny one back in Feb but I think everyone got the same size. You got a teeny one this month? That's whack...


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 12, 2012)

looks like I am getting Box 19 and Box 8

So excited about Box 19 - 3 makeup samples to try? Yes please! I was hoping to get a mascara sample to save for my trip to Europe in August, I love bright glosses and haven't tried Jouer yet so that makes me happy. Also, the highlighter sample will probably last forever since I use so little

Box 8 - meh, not crazy in love but not totally disappointed either. I really wish they would get rid of Color Club. This is my third bottle and I'm not impressed with it at all. Bring back the Zoya please!!! I've been getting so many hair masks lately so I'll add that to my comparison list I've got going on and hopefully I really love the highlighter because I'm getting two of them

All in all, I'm pretty happy this month....now if they would only get here so I can try everything out!


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 3. I'm kind of bummed. I'm excited about Stila but that's it. The Jouer, I just got from Sample Society, plus I ordered more samples form the actual company. If I really love it, I guess it wont be a problem, we'll see... I got the perfume (Live in Love) in Sample Society box last month. I like it, but I would have loved to try something else. The Alterna, earbuds, and Larabar are okay I guess....

I don't know how you ladies do multiple subscriptions! I only have 2 (Birchbox and Sample Society) and I already have multiple duplicates.


----------



## TeamB13 (Jul 12, 2012)

> The only colors available for purchase on the BB website for the skinny liquid eyeliner are turquoise and olive, not blackÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I guess maybe they sold out last month?Â


 Last month they only had olive and turquoise on the BB site too, but I received black! Not sure why it's not up there for purchase, but I've seen people get black this time around on YouTube too so there's still hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 3. I'm kind of bummed. I'm excited about Stila but that's it. The Jouer, I just got from Sample Society, plus I ordered more samples form the actual company. If I really love it, I guess it wont be a problem, we'll see... I got the perfume (Live in Love) in Sample Society box last month. I like it, but I would have loved to try something else. The Alterna, earbuds, and Larabar are okay I guess....
> 
> I don't know how you ladies do multiple subscriptions! I only have 2 (Birchbox and Sample Society) and I already have multiple duplicates.


 That's one of the drawbacks to multiple subs, you're right. Finite amount of companies willing to participate leads to this sorta thing.


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jul 12, 2012)

I REALLY want the Ahava mask. I will trade my color club nail and shimmer lotion or high gloss mask. I got box 8. If anyone wants to trade please message me !!!


----------



## kkartichoke (Jul 12, 2012)

Been lurking around looking at the goodies everyone else got, but I wanted to say for my second box, I'm pretty happy with Birchbox so far! I'm getting Box 5 this time and I'm mostly excited about the bb cream and eyeko. I've only tried Asian bb creams before and have been looking for a (hopefully) dark liquid liner! 

I've also realized that at the beginning when I'm still wondering what samples they'll be sending, I mostly gripe about the stuff I DON'T want (perfume, nail polish, bronzers/tanners) but then once I get my box/know what's in it, I'm pleasantly surprised or at least ok with receiving perfume samples, etc. I think I need to remind myself that I'm paying $10 for this and getting a full sized liner or other item is pretty good as is - and then there are 4-5 samples to play around with on TOP of that. However, I'm still not that thrilled with the earbuds and other personalized stuff from Birchbox that I've noticed in the past...I have a very good pair of earphones as is and don't want a pair of (most likely) poorly made ones. Sure, they're bright and cute, but I tend to focus on the quality of things I buy. At least the beauty samples they send come from consistently high-quality brands that, well, specialize in making these products. I know, why not let Birchbox do some advertising with their earphones, bracelets, and whatnot. But....I'd rather get food instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oops that wasn't meant to be such a long tangent...but anyway. Still happy with Birchbox and I'm already looking forward to August!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone receved Dr. Jart BB cream this time around? I haven't gotten my box yet but I remember the big flap with empty tubes a few months ago and wanted to see if the issue has been corrected.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'm getting box 4, so I have the blotting papers if you want. I like a couple items  in box 2 (so far!)


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be receiving box 10. Not really happy with it. I wasn't too impressed with the jouer lip gloss, and I tend to find lipgloss sample colors usually look weird on me. The hair Fluide might be nice, as I love hair oils, but everything else is pretty meh for me. I really wanted box 11 or 12, as i really wanted to try the skinny liner and those mints! Hopefully next month will be better, becuase I have really been considering cancelling due to my lackluster boxes for the past few months.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 12, 2012)

It appears I'm getting zadi list box 17.  I'm happy about it.  The only thing is I can't believe in all the recent months they've featured Stila I _still_ have not got any Stila in my box!  Grrrr.  Really excited for my box though.  Damn you, BB--Stila is one of my most favorite brands and you never send me any.


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I peeked and I am getting box 1.  It's not that I don't like any of the products in there, but I was really hoping for the eyeliner!  I've never tried liquid eyeliner, and it seems like from people's reviews, this is pretty easy to apply.  I'm resigning myself to the fact that I won't get one... Does anyone know what a cheaper dupe might be?  I was looking at the Physician's Formula Eye Definer Felt Marker or the Maybelline Line Stiletto Ultimate Precision Liquid Liner.  They don't come in the pretty colors of the Eyeko, but I wanted a safer black or brown anyway.  Any ideas ladies?


----------



## karenX (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I peeked and I am getting box 1.  It's not that I don't like any of the products in there, but I was really hoping for the eyeliner!  I've never tried liquid eyeliner, and it seems like from people's reviews, this is pretty easy to apply.  I'm resigning myself to the fact that I won't get one... Does anyone know what a cheaper dupe might be?  I was looking at the Physician's Formula Eye Definer Felt Marker or the Maybelline Line Stiletto Ultimate Precision Liquid Liner.  They don't come in the pretty colors of the Eyeko, but I wanted a safer black or brown anyway.  Any ideas ladies?


 You could use your points to buy the full sized!

My favourite liquid liner is actually Dior, which is not a good option if you want cheaper. lol So I guess I'm no help there. Sorry!

I have tried the Physician's Formula one, though. I didn't like it at all. It was uneven to apply/didn't flow well(and I was a makeup artist for 13 years... I know what I'm doing). It also dried up quickly.


----------



## alicat130 (Jul 12, 2012)

I am getting box 4 and hopefully it will get here today. Wish I had gotten the beautyblender, maybe I'll have to buy it from the birchbox store.


----------



## Dollysantana (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey I also have received the exact boxes this is going to be my third and ima also getting box number 2 thats funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing i dont know how to wear the curacao eye-liner o dont think it looks good on me any advice how do u wear it? Thanks


----------



## Marshmelly (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know how big the Laura Geller lipstick is? Also, does anyone that got it want to swatch it and post a picture? It sounds soooo pretty!.


 I don't have a swatch unfortunately, but it is full size =) The pink side is gorgeous! (wearing it today). The bronze side is pretty as well though I will probably wear it less often. Its definitely my fav product in the box!


----------



## Expatrica (Jul 12, 2012)

I wound up getting box 1 and I also love the lipstick.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box # 2 and was super happy. I had gotten the cleanser in a previous box, so im glad I got to beauty blender.  The perfume is finally a scent that is exactly what I like.  Love glosses, and i wanted to try the jouer, although it is a tad too dark for my skin tone.


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 12, 2012)

I was curious what the lipstick will look like too, so I googled it... found this blog (not my own) that has pretty swatches.  Apparently it was part of a QVC package earlier this summer.


----------



## lunadust (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box #1 and I love the lipstick! I was opening my box yesterday, not knowing what was in it yet. I was like meh meh lotion.. creme.. mask.. meh.. opened up the tissue.. meh more oscar perfume.. wait waits this?? full size lipstick? ::checks brand:: SCORE!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 12, 2012)

> I'm not sure if you can gift an existing account with a 3 month gift subscription, their FAQ doesn't give any details on that. But I did find that the 3 month gift expires after Â the 3 months, and they have to re-subscribe to become a monthly/yearly member. I guess that means my friend has to go back on the waiting list after her 3 month gift is over?Â  Does anyone know if you can gift an existing sub, and if you have to go on the waiting list after it ends? Thanks!


 I bought my mom a 3 month gift sub and when it was over she was able to continue it just by adding her credit card info to the account. Your friend shouldn't need to go back on the waiting list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (If I recall correctly, her account page said something along the lines of "your gift subscription has ended, please add credit card info to continue all the great benefits blah, blah, blah" so they tell you what to do on the site after the 3 months are over)


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 12, 2012)

Well hey, the feedback form for the earbuds is different.  It's asking about what kind of Birchbox extras we'd like/not to see in the future.  I'm just glad for the 10 pts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

the laura gellar ls is gorgeous! i totally have box envy...if i don't have anyone interested parting with it i think i am just going to have to purchase it. 

i have the eyeko liner in black and was hoping to swap with some one for the lipstick or just for the purple, olive or maybe even blue shades! pm me


----------



## bloo (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like I will be getting box 14. Not my favorite, but not the worst either.





Glad i'm getting the earbuds, but chances were good anyways. I'm interested in the mascara, but wish it was full size as I don't seem to have any full size in my box and disappointed that others were getting full size stila and mine seems to be a one time use for each color. Interested to smell the perfume tho.


----------



## amidea (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are referring to how big the samples are now, as opposed to the samples we got several months ago...I got a tiny one back in Feb but I think everyone got the same size. You got a teeny one this month? That's whack...


  Yup I got the .07 oz one or whatever size it is.  It's so small!  Other people who have gotten box 2 or other boxes with the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint, could you let me know what size you got?


----------



## bloo (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I got the .07 oz one or whatever size it is.  It's so small!  Other people who have gotten box 2 or other boxes with the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint, could you let me know what size you got?


 I'll try to remember and post a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My shipping info doesn't even seem to be in UPS's system yet tho. So it might be another week or so.


----------



## dd62 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks likes I will be getting box 15. Decent month, wanted the ahava, but still happy. Now I cant wait to get the box!


Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas - (wanted to try these!)
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens ( Was thinking about buying some, now I dont need to, only use occasionally)
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque (interested in trying)
Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance ExtrÃªme (will use if i like the scent)
Stila lip gloss (will go up for trade)
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (will keep in purse for emergencies)


----------



## Wida (Jul 12, 2012)

The Juliette Has A Gun Perfumes have me intrigued! I may have to head over to the trade board to see if I can score a sample.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2012)

My box has finally made it to the west coast!  It should be here tomorrow (fingers crossed)  It left the east coast on 7/9 and if I get it tomorrow that will be super fast!  I must say I am impressed with the shipping these last 3 months!


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I will be getting box 14. Not my favorite, but not the worst either.
> 
> ...


 that is a great box!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I peeked and I am getting box 1.  It's not that I don't like any of the products in there, but I was really hoping for the eyeliner!  I've never tried liquid eyeliner, and it seems like from people's reviews, this is pretty easy to apply.  I'm resigning myself to the fact that I won't get one... Does anyone know what a cheaper dupe might be?  I was looking at the Physician's Formula Eye Definer Felt Marker or the Maybelline Line Stiletto Ultimate Precision Liquid Liner.  They don't come in the pretty colors of the Eyeko, but I wanted a safer black or brown anyway.  Any ideas ladies?


i love my sonia kashuk (at Target) black liquid liner. it has a marker like tip as well tho i don't think as fine. if it wasn't all about dried up i wouldn't be whining about not getting an eyeko one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe


----------



## astokes (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Juliette Has A Gun Perfumes have me intrigued! I may have to head over to the trade board to see if I can score a sample.


I love the "Not a Perfume" sample my mom gave me. I wear it everyday! I'm saving points to buy it, beware! If you fall in love the cheapest one is $85!


----------



## Wida (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, wow.  That is expensive!  But, now I'm even more intrigued...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow- i have no idea how i'm resisting, but i have no idea what i'm getting yet! 

Just checked shipping and it's a state away- i think i'll get it tomorrow or Saturday- it's due monday, but I've been getting them 1-2 days early. 

The only thing i'm really hoping to avoid is the Jouer tinted moisturizer because I got it in SS this month- but it seems like they are sending out a lot of those, so maybe it would be better to just get it out of the way, lol. (btw- i got it in Pearl and i have very fair skin so i lucked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow.  That is expensive!  But, now I'm even more intrigued...


 I got the Arquiste Flor y Canto last month.  It's on BB's site for $165.  It smells good, but not $165 good.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the "Not a Perfume" sample my mom gave me. I wear it everyday! I'm saving points to buy it, beware! If you fall in love the cheapest one is $85!


  OMG, LOL @ that smiley! ha ha! Dang, that is some serious money for a perfume! I was hoping to get that sample in my box last month but didn't so I'm excited I'll be getting the Vengence perfume sample in this box. Can't wait to try it... and hopefully I'll like it. I got the Oscar De La Renta perfume in my SS box last month so I'm glad I'll be getting a different perfume in my BB to try out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, LOL @ that smiley! ha ha! Dang, that is some serious money for a perfume! I was hoping to get that sample in my box last month but didn't so I'm excited I'll be getting the Vengence perfume sample in this box. Can't wait to try it... and hopefully I'll like it. I got the Oscar De La Renta perfume in my SS box last month so I'm glad I'll be getting a different perfume in my BB to try out.



it is nice but a lot of patchouli and rose, so it depends if you like that sort of scent or not. if not - hit me up - i love em !

 



  &lt;- wtf is this  icon for ? lolol


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 12, 2012)

I will be getting the Blinc mascara.. For those that have had it before, did you like it? Trying to decide if I keep it or swap it..


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

According to the BB website it appears between my daughters and I we are getting boxes 3,5 and 15.  They all look like pretty good boxes.  My oldest daughter just indicated to me she would like to discontinue her BB sub and try out conscious box.  She's an organic vegan.... Hope I don't get tempted to change the address of her BB to my address instead of canceling it.... Ha!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  we should start a thread "wtf is this icon for?" and give our theories hahahaha


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Carol Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the BB website it appears between my daughters and I we are getting boxes 3,5 and 15.  They all look like pretty good boxes.  My oldest daughter just indicated to me she would like to discontinue her BB sub and try out conscious box.  She's an organic vegan.... Hope I don't get tempted to change the address of her BB to my address instead of canceling it.... Ha!


  Eco Emi looks like a really good organic/vegan box too... I've been thinking about subbing to that one as well but just sticking with BB and Myglam for now.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we should start a thread "wtf is this icon for?" and give our theories hahahaha


 Someone taking too long on the toilet? LOL!


----------



## loratliff (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 6. Pretty happy with itâ€”can't wait to see what color nail polish I get!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Â Eco Emi looks like a really good organic/vegan box too... I've been thinking about subbing to that one as well but just sticking with BB and Myglam for now.


 Check out Goodebox! It's 16 a month but they are all natural and have a stricty vegan option! I have received 4 boxes since they launched and have loved everything!! Plus they guarantee a makeup product in every box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

it is nice but a lot of patchouli and rose, so it depends if you like that sort of scent or not. if not - hit me up - i love em !


 




  &lt;- wtf is this  icon for ? lolol
 Quote:

Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 we should start a thread "wtf is this icon for?" and give our theories hahahaha
 My theory... The LARABAR! ha ha ha!


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eco Emi looks like a really good organic/vegan box too... I've been thinking about subbing to that one as well but just sticking with BB and Myglam for now.


 Thanks, we're going to research a few of them.  I see one called Blissmo box as well.  Ever heard of that one?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we should start a thread "wtf is this icon for?" and give our theories hahahaha


YES! haha. some of them are fantastic but...



   my favorite


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Thanks, we're going to research a few of them.Â  I see one called Blissmo box as well.Â  Ever heard of that one?


 Check out my post above about goodebox!


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out Goodebox! It's 16 a month but they are all natural and have a stricty vegan option! I have received 4 boxes since they launched and have loved everything!! Plus they guarantee a makeup product in every box


 Thanks!! We'll check that one out too.  Thank goodness for the internet to be able to research these things!


----------



## Squidling (Jul 12, 2012)

So I have the Eyeko in black and I was truly hoping for green. Would anyone want to swap out colors?


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 Hahaa! I think you got it!!  And apparently this is another one for Fifty Shades! Haa!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have the Eyeko in black and I was truly hoping for green. Would anyone want to swap out colors?


 Try the birchbox trade thread, lots for trade there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out my post above about goodebox!


  Oh wow! Now I'm thinking of subbing to goodebox instead of Eco Emi... it looks better in my opinion. Thank you!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow! Now I'm thinking of subbing to goodebox instead of Eco Emi... it looks better in my opinion. Thank you!


 I have never subbed to eco-emi, but I can whole heartedly vouch for goodebox on every level! Check out the goodebox threads, i've posted pics and info there every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## merkington (Jul 12, 2012)

So I totally didn't get the box the site says I should be receiving, and I'm SUPER bummed. I really wanted the box it said!! More than that I can't even leave feedback for these items. 

Does anyone know what I should do in this situation? Can I contact them and be like, actually I would much prefer the box your site says I'm going to get? Or will that not work? 

Any advice from anyone who's had a similar experience would be seriously appreciated!!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a bad feeling my box was taken! Im sure it wasn't but its coming by usps which I get my mail usps and I got my mail already but no box


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to say that I'm really happy this month with Birchbox. I got boxes 5 &amp; 24. They are both so great &amp; what I wanted.

I already put a photo of box 5 and haven't received box 24 yet, but if anyone wants to see more pics please let me know.

Did anyone receive the Suki products yet? Are they generous sized packets?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not true. i buy gift subs with my points all the time. I even bought one for myself 1.5 years ago. Unless they changed it, you should be able to....


 Yep...I bought a gift sub for a friend yesterday using all points.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have the Eyeko in black and I was truly hoping for green. Would anyone want to swap out colors?


 I haven't gotten my box yet, but if I get green, I'll totally swap with you.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I totally didn't get the box the site says I should be receiving, and I'm SUPER bummed. I really wanted the box it said!! More than that I can't even leave feedback for these items.
> 
> ...


 Definitely email them. They claim they choose things based on your profile (mm hmmm) so if you get a totally diff box than the one they said you should get, I would DEF ask them about it. Try calling, it gets a faster response than an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 12, 2012)

> I will be getting the Blinc mascara.. For those that have had it before, did you like it? Trying to decide if I keep it or swap it..


I got it in this box, but I have also used it before. If this is the same formula, it works by building little tubes around your lashes. They will actually shed off intact! Personally, I loathe this mascara and threw my last sample out. Other people love it! YMMV.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out Goodebox! It's 16 a month but they are all natural and have a stricty vegan option! I have received 4 boxes since they launched and have loved everything!! Plus they guarantee a makeup product in every box


 I'll definetly be checking that one out! Thanks!


----------



## HallenD (Jul 12, 2012)

birchbox has updated! i can see my box on the site now! just for those who are curious. pretty good box this month! im excited!!! has anyone confirmed whether or not those stila things are actually a palette or a card?




J
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas - 3 pack 
Buy
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien 
Buy
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection 
Buy
boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ 
Buy
stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio 
Buy
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got it in this box, but I have also used it before. If this is the same formula, it works by building little tubes around your lashes. They will actually shed off intact! Personally, I loathe this mascara and threw my last sample out. Other people love it! YMMV.


 
Oooh I would love to trade for it if you want. I have been wanting to try it for a long time.


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox has updated! i can see my box on the site now! just for those who are curious. pretty good box this month! im excited!!! has anyone confirmed whether or not those stila things are actually a palette or a card?


 Yes! They are a card! Don't forget to use the spoiler option in case there is anyone still wanting surprises!! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm surprised to be getting duplicate boxes this month considering the weights were different on my accounts....box 7 for me. Slightly disappointed.


----------



## merkington (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely email them. They claim they choose things based on your profile (mm hmmm) so if you get a totally diff box than the one they said you should get, I would DEF ask them about it. Try calling, it gets a faster response than an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much. 

I just called and they said they can't switch the boxes out because there are no more of my boxes (15) left. BUT they are giving me August free, which I guess is a bonus. I'm kind of bummed though! I was really looking forward to the mints and the hair mask! I guess I'll have to go trade. 

I ended up with box 3, if anyone wants to trade for anything in the box! I'll let go of everything!


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I totally didn't get the box the site says I should be receiving, and I'm SUPER bummed. I really wanted the box it said!! More than that I can't even leave feedback for these items.
> 
> ...


 This happened to me once. I was also super-excited by the box I thought I was going to get! I emailed customer service, and all they could really do for me was update the site to reflect the box I did get, which they said was the correct box, and as far as the things I really WANTED to try I was basically SOL (though they told me that nicely, lol).


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting 2 box #4s. The weird thing is, my two accounts have completely and totally different profiles.

I resubbed this month hoping to get different boxes, but no such luck.

From all the unboxing videos I've seen so far, every single person got the liquid eyeliner in black. So I really doubt I'm going to get anything but that color.

Has anyone gotten the blue or the green on here?

I'm not interested in the blotting linens at all, the Oscar perfume sample is a repeat of my sample society box, as is the Jouer. So really not super thrilled with this months box, let alone two of them.

It's just completely meh to me.

I'm thinking I'm going to cancel my second sub again, because it seems silly to have two, and then put up the whole second box for trade if it ends up being exactly the same as my first accounts.

At least it's only $10 though! I still feel like BB is my favorite subscription because you get a lot for the price.


----------



## HallenD (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! They are a card! Don't forget to use the spoiler option in case there is anyone still wanting surprises!! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ah most def! thanks for the reminder ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep...I bought a gift sub for a friend yesterday using all points.


ahh that is both good news and sort of sad news. i was so excited i finally had enough points to buy Something Cool. haha. aww. ok 3 more months of BB it will be. right after i leave feedback on the box that is coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me once. I was also super-excited by the box I thought I was going to get! I emailed customer service, and all they could really do for me was update the site to reflect the box I did get, which they said was the correct box, and as far as the things I really WANTED to try I was basically SOL (though they told me that nicely, lol).


 I know I'm so bummed! Everything in the first box was perfect, but this one has a hair product for color-treated hair (which I don't have), and the LMT which I love but is in Bronzed and I'm super pale. Plus the Oscar which I've smelled before and hated cause I'm young and don't want to smell like my grandma. Ohhhhhh well. I guess it's okay cause I get the free box but I was very excited about it. Plus Boscia linens were in the other box and I was planning on using the free shipping to buy the BB cream. 

Haha I feel a little like a kid on Christmas morning who found out her parents bought her underwear as a gift.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Carol Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the BB website it appears between my daughters and I we are getting boxes 3,5 and 15.  They all look like pretty good boxes.  My oldest daughter just indicated to me she would like to discontinue her BB sub and try out conscious box.  She's an organic vegan.... Hope I don't get tempted to change the address of her BB to my address instead of canceling it.... Ha!


 LOVE the Conscious Box!!

If i had to give up all but 1 of my subscriptions, i would keep Conscious Box hands down!  Its a little more pricer then BB but the box is always packed. The product price point to repurchase isnt expensive.  The sample sizes arent small perfume vials. (I got a full-sized esscential oil this month). 

I really feel like im getting my money's worth. And im getting things that i would actually use or at least try out!

If u havent seen what was in this months box or would like more information, id be happy to help.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I will be getting box 14. Not my favorite, but not the worst either.
> 
> ...


 I would love to have received that box!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh, so maybe I'm box #8 because that's what I got too! I'm excited!


Box twins! Im ok with the box but I really wanted the LG lipstick!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twins! Im ok with the box but I really wanted the LG lipstick!


YAY! I have a box twin!!!





Maybe trade something for the LG lipstick? Or save up those points, we get 70 from the reviews this month!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From all the unboxing videos I've seen so far, every single person got the liquid eyeliner in black. So I really doubt I'm going to get anything but that color.
> ...


 I've seen people with teal and purple!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I was *hoping* to get one of my two boxes before I left town tonight, but it looks like the first box will be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sad face*

I'll just have to play with my stuff when I get back


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 12, 2012)

Is anyone else having a hard time getting the Glamour sleeve off the box? Both of mine have been so difficult to slide off - the first one I just started ripping!


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting 2 box #4s. The weird thing is, my two accounts have completely and totally different profiles.
> 
> ...


 I also got box 4, and I received the eyeliner in Olive.  Overall, not too thrilled with my box...


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having a hard time getting the Glamour sleeve off the box? Both of mine have been so difficult to slide off - the first one I just started ripping!


 I haven't gotten my box yet, but have noticed the girls in several of the unboxing videos on youtube have had quite a difficult time with it!


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 12, 2012)

> Is anyone else having a hard time getting the Glamour sleeve off the box? Both of mine have been so difficult to slide off - the first one I just started ripping!


Mine was crazy hard to remove!


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box #4, and my Jouer LMT is SOOO small.  I thought I saw something earlier that showed a picture of it being nearly 3 inches in length...mine is like 1.5 inches.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting 2 box #4s. The weird thing is, my two accounts have completely and totally different profiles.
> 
> ...


 The jouer sample is TINY!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

Also is anyone else missing an item from their box?


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Jul 12, 2012)

Eek! Which item are you missing? :-(


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MidnightPrayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek! Which item are you missing? :-(


 One of my accounts is missing the boscia linens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone who got an item this month that they'd gotten before (specifically the Jouer gloss) emailed and heard anything back?  I know it might take them a few days, especially this time of month.  Just curious.

Also, I got box 3, and I did get the "big" Jouer LMT.  I'm sure of this because I got the smaller version in Feb on my other sub.  The "small" version is .07 oz and the "big" version is .17 oz.  I'm not sure why they'd be different, that sort of stinks.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, my Stila lip glaze color is Action.  I actually really like the color, it reminds me of the Buxom Sugar color, which is my 2nd favorite gloss.  I was just going to trade it since I don't really like Stila's lip stuff, but I think I might give it a go since I like the color so much.  I realized that the formula I had previously bought and tried was the plumping glaze not the regular stuff, so maybe I'll like it more, though I didn't care for the brush applicator either - I end up just dispensing it onto my finger.


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm so bummed! Everything in the first box was perfect, but this one has a hair product for color-treated hair (which I don't have), and the LMT which I love but is in Bronzed and I'm super pale. Plus the Oscar which I've smelled before and hated cause I'm young and don't want to smell like my grandma. Ohhhhhh well. I guess it's okay cause I get the free box but I was very excited about it. Plus Boscia linens were in the other box and I was planning on using the free shipping to buy the BB cream.
> 
> Haha I feel a little like a kid on Christmas morning who found out her parents bought her underwear as a gift.


 LMAO underwear! I'm sorry your box is not that great, but hey BB points and free box isn't too bad. I was lucky in that my box mix-up worked out OK and I actually wound up liking some things I thought I wasn't going to like.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone has been wanting to try the Juliette Has a Gun perfumes, you can order a "discovery kit" directly from their website for about $11 (including shipping from France!)

You get a 2 mL vial of all 8 varieties, and they each come packaged in a little envelope with a card describing the perfume - super cute! Plus, if you decide to buy one of them, you are refunded the cost of the discovery kit. It's a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 12, 2012)

ugh of course i got the eyeko eyeliner in black.

does anyone want to trade? i'm interested in any of the other colors (olive, purple blue). i really just don't want black because i have a black i like a lot already.


----------



## galba22 (Jul 12, 2012)

Please put the link you use so that I can do that! Thanks!!!


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will be getting the Blinc mascara.. For those that have had it before, did you like it? Trying to decide if I keep it or swap it..


I love it. When I first got it the formula was really wet, but it thickened up after a while and now it's perfect. It's the only mascara that doesn't end up smudging under my eyes, and I don't have to use eye makeup remover to get it off. My only disappointment was buying the full size and discovering that the brush was different and that it blows. I don't understand why they use a different brush type for the sample, especially when the whole point is to make sure you want the bigger one.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the Conscious Box!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I looked around a little bit but not too much.  What is the 'product price point'?  I did see it was quite a bit more expensive but it sounds like it's worth it.  I think my daughter would love it!  Someone else mentioned 'goodebox' and it looks good as well but I think my daughter is looking for food and household items as well as makeup which it seems like Conscious Box has food/household items.  Is there a point system where I could help you get points for referral?  Yes, if you could let me see what was in your box somehow that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has been wanting to try the Juliette Has a Gun perfumes, you can order a "discovery kit" directly from their website for about $11 (including shipping from France!)
> 
> You get a 2 mL vial of all 8 varieties, and they each come packaged in a little envelope with a card describing the perfume - super cute! Plus, if you decide to buy one of them, you are refunded the cost of the discovery kit. It's a pretty sweet deal!


  OMG! YAY! Thank you so much for filling me in on this!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone has been wanting to try the Juliette Has a Gun perfumes, you can order a "discovery kit" directly from their website for about $11 (including shipping from France!)
> 
> You get a 2 mL vial of all 8 varieties, and they each come packaged in a little envelope with a card describing the perfume - super cute! Plus, if you decide to buy one of them, you are refunded the cost of the discovery kit. It's a pretty sweet deal!



still waiting for mine - i suspect it got lost. bummer that they don't use tracking for these but i guess for 1 dollar shipping that's what ya get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if anyone does this and doesn't like all of them, let me know. i'm a huge fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah (Jul 12, 2012)

Box 15 for me. Havent received it yet, but i had to peek online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 15 for me. Havent received it yet, but i had to peek online




Ohh nice one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 12, 2012)

I really want to buy the Amika hair products, but I haven't gotten any of the samples in the last two boxes 



 Can anyone tell me what it smells like and how it compares to moroccan oil? If anyone has the two samples (mask and treatment) and the Boscia BB cream I would be willing to trade my blinc mascara, stila lip gloss, and the stila card palette for them.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> If anyone has been wanting to try the Juliette Has a Gun perfumes, you can order a "discovery kit" directly from their website for about $11 (including shipping from France!) You get a 2 mL vial of all 8 varieties, and they each come packaged in a little envelope with a card describing the perfume - super cute! Plus, if you decide to buy one of them, you are refunded the cost of the discovery kit. It's a pretty sweet deal! :icon_chee


 wow, that is awesome! i am headed there right now. thanks a bunch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh of course i got the eyeko eyeliner in black.
> 
> does anyone want to trade? i'm interested in any of the other colors (olive, purple blue). i really just don't want black because i have a black i like a lot already.


 I get my boxes today after work, I will let you know if i receive a colored eyeko- i REALLLLLLLY want black!


----------



## missionista (Jul 12, 2012)

I called CS today to ask about the repeat Jouer lipgloss sample.  Got a bit of bad news--they are sending a different color to what they sent in December, so it is considered a new sample not a repeat. 

While it is nice that they are sending a different color, it is still a Jouer lip gloss--how different can it really be?  The lip gloss from Dec. was nice, but I still have it and am still using it.  I just don't go through lip gloss that fast.  This seems like a repeat sample to me.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 12, 2012)

in regards to the amika^^ it smells awesome in my opinion, as far as how it works it did a good job on my hair


----------



## EricaD (Jul 12, 2012)

> I don't have a swatch unfortunately, but it is full size =) The pink side is gorgeous! (wearing it today). The bronze side is pretty as well though I will probably wear it less often. Its definitely my fav product in the box!





> I was curious what the lipstick will look like too, so I googled it... found this blog (not my own) that has pretty swatches. Â Apparently it was part of a QVC package earlier this summer.


 Thanks girls! I followed that link and now I want that whole set!  I still haven't peeked at my box, so I don't know what I'm getting but I just might try to trade for that lipstick if I don't get it!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in regards to the amika^^ it smells awesome in my opinion, as far as how it works it did a good job on my hair


 Thank you very much!


----------



## randerso (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called CS today to ask about the repeat Jouer lipgloss sample.  Got a bit of bad news--they are sending a different color to what they sent in December, so it is considered a new sample not a repeat.
> 
> While it is nice that they are sending a different color, it is still a Jouer lip gloss--how different can it really be?  The lip gloss from Dec. was nice, but I still have it and am still using it.  I just don't go through lip gloss that fast.  This seems like a repeat sample to me.


 Nooooooooo, I want Birchbox pink! It looks like the perfect color for my complexion. When I saw the pic it reminds me of Urban Decay lip junkie in crush, which is gorgeous on me.

Did they happen to say what color they are sending this month?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 12, 2012)

> If anyone has been wanting to try the Juliette Has a Gun perfumes, you can order a "discovery kit" directly from their website for about $11 (including shipping from France!)
> 
> You get a 2 mL vial of all 8 varieties, and they each come packaged in a little envelope with a card describing the perfume - super cute! Plus, if you decide to buy one of them, you are refunded the cost of the discovery kit. It's a pretty sweet deal.
> Thanks you so much for this. I've been wondering who I have to shoot to get a Juliette sample. Glad I'm getting the Harvey Prince, but I knew I'd get stuck with Granny De La Renta in one of my boxes.
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the Amika and actually got the Spoil My Hair set from Birchbox with my points, as well as the full size Nourishing Mask (which is my favorite of the products). I personally prefer them to Moroccan Oil but admittedly that is because I am snotty about the MoroccanOil products being overpriced and having very little argan oil in them compared to the silicones they load their products with. Nonetheless, the Amika products work well and smell lovely.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I'm so bummed! Everything in the first box was perfect, but this one has a hair product for color-treated hair (which I don't have), and the LMT which I love but is in Bronzed and I'm super pale. Plus the Oscar which I've smelled before and hated cause I'm young and don't want to smell like my grandma. Ohhhhhh well. I guess it's okay cause I get the free box but I was very excited about it. Plus Boscia linens were in the other box and I was planning on using the free shipping to buy the BB cream.
> 
> Haha I feel a little like a kid on Christmas morning who found out her parents bought her underwear as a gift.





> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me once. I was also super-excited by the box I thought I was going to get! I emailed customer service, and all they could really do for me was update the site to reflect the box I did get, which they said was the correct box, and as far as the things I really WANTED to try I was basically SOL (though they told me that nicely, lol).


Ok, but I wonder if the products that are showing up on your account are not the products you got are you still able to leave feedback for the ones you actually received?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 12, 2012)

> Nooooooooo, I want Birchbox pink! It looks like the perfect color for my complexion. When I saw the pic it reminds me of Urban Decay lip junkie in crush, which is gorgeous on me.
> 
> Did they happen to say what color they are sending this month?


 I'm still waiting for my sample of Peony to come from Jouer, but from the pics, it looks like its similar to Birchbox Pink. I do like my Birchbox Pink, but it doesn't last as long as I'd hoped.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

People were asking earlier, but I received the turquoise Eyeko. The website only has Olive and Turquoise now so I'm surprised if anyone is getting them in black this round of boxes.


----------



## missionista (Jul 12, 2012)

> Nooooooooo, I want Birchbox pink! It looks like the perfect color for my complexion. When I saw the pic it reminds me of Urban Decay lip junkie in crush, which is gorgeous on me.
> 
> Did they happen to say what color they are sending this month?


 They did not specify a color, just said some of Jouer's summer colors.  I'm guessing they are sending out several different ones.  If you did not get the BB Pink color before, maybe they will send that?  Who knows, when we receive it, we may love the new color(s).


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> People were asking earlier, but I received the turquoise Eyeko. The website only has Olive and Turquoise now so I'm surprised if anyone is getting them in black this round of boxes.


 great box and love the liner color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Jul 12, 2012)

will be getting two stila lipglosses...if anyone interested in swapping for eyeko eyeliner, please pm me!  interested preferably in purple, but will take black or olive.  thanks!


----------



## randerso (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for my sample of Peony to come from Jouer, but from the pics, it looks like its similar to Birchbox Pink. I do like my Birchbox Pink, but it doesn't last as long as I'd hoped.


 That's a good point, if I don't like the color I get maybe I will ask Jouer for a sample, either peony or malibu. I like the crazy shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

i hear a lot about eyeko on this board but cherryculture.com has a lot of stuff from this brand on clearance if you're interested

http://www.cherryculture.com/brands.php?manufacturerid=26


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 12, 2012)

I am sooooo not a foundation girl, and got the Boscia BB Cream in my box (#5).  Just tried it and it is AMAZING.   Doesn't feel like I have anything on my face right now and the coverage is decent without looking like you're wearing anything to cover blemishes.  If you didn't receive a sample of this in your box, I'd say the price tag for a full size is worth it.  My skin is acne prone and I have t-zone oiliness &amp; I do not feel this makes my face greasy at all.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box #2 and i've gotta say i'm pretty happy! I got a beauty blender cleanser a month or two ago (i forgot) and was pretty pissed since I had no use for it. I'm guessing birchbox took this into consideration and sent beauty blenders this month to those people? Either way I'm glad since I was gonna buy one anyway! The stila lipgloss I got is in Action and its a very pretty muave-y color with golden shimmers. As far as the minteas, has anyone tried them in cocoa mate? And does it actually give you an energy boost?


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 12, 2012)

> I really want to buy the Amika hair products, but I haven't gotten any of the samples in the last two boxesÂ :icon_sad: Â Can anyone tell me what it smells like and how it compares to moroccan oil? If anyone has the two samples (mask and treatment) and the Boscia BB cream I would be willing to trade my blinc mascara, stila lip gloss, and the stila card palette for them.


 I love the Amika oil! It's kinda heavier/musk (is that the right word?) like Moroccan oil but sweeter. I love the scent. I got a .3 oz. bottle months ago from BB and still have a lot left. Out of all the oils I have, it is the one I reach for the most. I usually just use it on the ends and it makes them look amazing. The Moroccan oil I have is the Glimmer Shine Spray and hairspray from NBTT.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #2 and i've gotta say i'm pretty happy! I got a beauty blender cleanser a month or two ago (i forgot) and was pretty pissed since I had no use for it. I'm guessing birchbox took this into consideration and sent beauty blenders this month to those people? Either way I'm glad since I was gonna buy one anyway! The stila lipgloss I got is in Action and its a very pretty muave-y color with golden shimmers. As far as the minteas, has anyone tried them in cocoa mate? And does it actually give you an energy boost?


I got the Cocoa Mate and tried one earlier today - I thought it tasted good, sort of light chocolate with a subtle mint touch to it. I don't know if it gave an enery boost, though - but I've been hanging around the apartment all day, so I wouldn't have even noticed. I don't imagine that it would really give much of a boost though - after all, it's one small mint and doesn't have any of the chemicals in it you find in energy drinks.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Amika oil! It's kinda heavier/musk (is that the right word?) like Moroccan oil but sweeter. I love the scent. I got a .3 oz. bottle months ago from BB and still have a lot left. Out of all the oils I have, it is the one I reach for the most. I usually just use it on the ends and it makes them look amazing. The Moroccan oil I have is the Glimmer Shine Spray and hairspray from NBTT.


 Thank you I think I am going to buy the travel size kit they have and spend my points!


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine creases and I use urban decay primer below it! annoying, but quite easy to apply and smudge which i love.



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh that is good to hear! I'm getting an eyeko in my box (I had to peek haha) and have oily lids.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sooooo not a foundation girl, and got the Boscia BB Cream in my box (#5).  Just tried it and it is AMAZING.   Doesn't feel like I have anything on my face right now and the coverage is decent without looking like you're wearing anything to cover blemishes.  If you didn't receive a sample of this in your box, I'd say the price tag for a full size is worth it.  My skin is acne prone and I have t-zone oiliness &amp; I do not feel this makes my face greasy at all.


 that stuff is amazing. i got it from sephora. it has better coverage than some foundations


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 12, 2012)

> I called CS today to ask about the repeat Jouer lipgloss sample.Â  Got a bit of bad news--they are sending a different color to what they sent in December, so it is considered a new sample not a repeat.Â  While it is nice that they are sending a different color, it is still a Jouer lip gloss--how different can it really be?Â  The lip gloss from Dec. was nice, but I still have it and am still using it.Â  I just don't go through lip gloss that fast.Â  This seems like a repeat sample to me.


 I guess it's like the nail polish. I've gotten 3 Zoya polishes in different colors, and I consider them to be repeats as well. I realize the color is different, but the product is the same. I don't need to try different colors to determine whether I like the brand or not. Same with the gloss - while it may be a different color, it's ultimately the same product.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 12, 2012)

> I got the Arquiste Flor y Canto last month.Â  It's on BB's site for $165.Â  It smells good, but not $165 good.Â


 I got that sample a while back. To me it smelled just like Jennifer Aniston's perfume.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my fourth box and I am getting one of the three boxes with the Stila lip gloss, Alterna hair product, jouer , earbuds, Oscar perfume, and a Larabar.I got a luna bar last month and really wanted the mints but that is a pretty minor complaint. I have gotten a fragrance in every single one of my boxes so far so it would be great to get a box without one. I am happy for the ear buds even with the expected lowish quality, and I did really want to try the alterna since I already use their caviar shampoo and conditioner. I have gotten Stila the last three months, which I loved my eyeliner and liquid bronzer and I know a lot of people wanted those and didn't get them, I am kinda ready for a new brand though. That is the whole reason I signed up for Birchbox. My box will be here tomorrow and I am excited and like this box, but a little more variety in the up coming months would be nice. I can't wait to see what my sister gets in her gift sub/ welcome box that I got her, and my co-worker just signed up too, so it will be interesting to see what they both get for their first month.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hear a lot about eyeko on this board but cherryculture.com has a lot of stuff from this brand on clearance if you're interested
> 
> http://www.cherryculture.com/brands.php?manufacturerid=26


 
Awesome thanks for posting!

....Just checked..Booohooooo....everything is out of stock


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box 4! I got it right before i left so i didnt have time to post a picture but ill post one soon~ I got green headphones which i love because they match my new case!

Did anyone who got the jouer in box four get it in the larger size? Mines so tiny and not even full! Should i email them? Also i got the eyeko in purple!!!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry about the pic being a bit blurry!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh no. i'm sorry. i just got an e-mail from cherry culture stating that certain brands were on clearance.  my apologies


----------



## merkington (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I wonder if the products that are showing up on your account are not the products you got are you still able to leave feedback for the ones you actually received?


 When I called and they said they would give me next month gratis, she also updated my account so the box i got has feedback buttons for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a brighter note, I went on a Sephora spree and feel tons better. I went to buy ONE item and came out with FIVE. Seriously, what is wrong with me?!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 12, 2012)

Woohoo! Just got off the waitlist. *tosses confetti*


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

Boo, my tracking still hasn't updated for both of my boxes.  My mom's just did today and has an estimated delivery date of July 17. 

Reading through the posts though it seems a couple of people got boxes that were different from the ones posted on their _birchbox &gt; july box page_.  I'm happy with my 2 boxes but I think my mom's hoping that her's is a different one lol.  We both got a full sized mascara with GB so she's not interested in another mascara for a while and she says the jouer lipgloss is too bright.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Just got off the waitlist. *tosses confetti*


 How long ago did you sign up? My sister wants to sign up and has been on for a few weeks


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo, my tracking still hasn't updated for both of my boxes.  My mom's just did today and has an estimated delivery date of July 17.
> 
> Reading through the posts though it seems a couple of people got boxes that were different from the ones posted on their _birchbox &gt; july box page_.  I'm happy with my 2 boxes but I think my mom's hoping that her's is a different one lol.  We both got a full sized mascara with GB so she's not interested in another mascara for a while and she says the jouer lipgloss is too bright.


 She can tone the lip gloss down by lining her lips with a nude lip liner then filling it in with that liner topping it with a bit of the gloss.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh no. i'm sorry. i just got an e-mail from cherry culture stating that certain brands were on clearance.  my apologies


 No problem, not your fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There still have other brands on sale though.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo, my tracking still hasn't updated for both of my boxes.  My mom's just did today and has an estimated delivery date of July 17.
> 
> Reading through the posts though it seems a couple of people got boxes that were different from the ones posted on their _birchbox &gt; july box page_.  I'm happy with my 2 boxes but I think my mom's hoping that her's is a different one lol.  We both got a full sized mascara with GB so she's not interested in another mascara for a while and she says the jouer lipgloss is too bright.


 that happened to me in February and i was pissed.  They offered me 100 points to make up for it.  My ideal Feb box was showing on the website (a box w/o perfumes and included a beauty blender) and i got something else (a unisex cologne, paper eyeliner thingie, etc).  Call them or tweet them at @birchboxops to get a direct answer.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called CS today to ask about the repeat Jouer lipgloss sample.  Got a bit of bad news--they are sending a different color to what they sent in December, so it is considered a new sample not a repeat.
> 
> While it is nice that they are sending a different color, it is still a Jouer lip gloss--how different can it really be?  The lip gloss from Dec. was nice, but I still have it and am still using it.  I just don't go through lip gloss that fast.  This seems like a repeat sample to me.


 Booooooooooo.  I didn't care for Birchbox pink (it's a very pretty color, I just prefer a more nude lip, and it's not my taste at all), and I also didn't care for the Jouer *formula.*  (Yes, I've also been complaining about the Stila lippie; I'm super picky about my lip gloss.  HATE sticky gloss, it makes me insane.)  I suppose for nail polish I'd consider a different color/from a different collection a unique sample, so no room to complain about this just because I didn't like this specific sample initially (that's what Birchbox is about, right?  Some you like, some you don't.), but it's still disappointing.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 12, 2012)

> That's a good point, if I don't like the color I get maybe I will ask Jouer for a sample, either peony or malibu. I like the crazy shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Those shades look a lot like Urban Decay Crush to me, and like YSL Glossy Stain in 15 or 17, if money's no object.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying the still lip glaze if i can't find anyone who wants to trade for one (so if you have one and wanna trade it away let me know via pm). but does anyone have  blog post with swatches and how the tip looks? thanks!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a moment of Birchbox synergy just now!





Last month I got the stainiac, but I've only really been using it on my cheeks since I can never get it to go on evenly on my lips. This month I got a stila gloss in camera, but it's really too gold for my skin tone. Just now though, I tried putting on the stainiac on under the gloss - talk about synergy. The staniac made my lips pinker/redder, so the gold in the gloss wasn't as noticeable, and the gloss covers up the patchy parts of the stainiac


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 12, 2012)

Quote: Reading through the posts though it seems a couple of people got boxes that were different from the ones posted on their _birchbox &gt; july box page_
So I guess those of us still waiting might get surprises after all. Kind of suspicious that no one so far, even box newbies, seems to have gotten #28 aka "the punishment box"...


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 12, 2012)

_*Ok so I am supposed to be getting box 6 according to my Birchbox account page. *_

_*I also have Feedback options for these...*_

_*My shipping weight is 0.5980 if anyone also has that. *_

_*I will be pretty happy with this box, I love lipgloss. And I was definitely hoping for the cute earbuds.*_

_*And I may just have to cave and try a BB cream despite my oily skin and this Florida heat...*_


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long ago did you sign up? My sister wants to sign up and has been on for a few weeks


A couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She can tone the lip gloss down by lining her lips with a nude lip liner then filling it in with that liner topping it with a bit of the gloss.


LOL, I can try telling her but she does so many things that baffles me.  Example, she NEVER throws out her mascara.  She still had some from the 80's.  THE 1980's!  I threw those out ASAP when I found them and she was protesting the whole time that they were still ok to use!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I guess those of us still waiting might get surprises after all. Kind of suspicious that no one so far, even box newbies, seems to have gotten #28 aka "the punishment box"...


 i thought one person said they got it and liked it. not 100% sure.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a moment of Birchbox synergy just now!
> 
> ...


LOL!  that's awesome!  I'm actually loving the stainiac on my lips since it doesn't look like I'm wearing anything and I've been going sans makeup these days because it's soooo darnnnnnnnnn hot!  Basically, the stainiac makes it look like I'm not dead. =)


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I guess those of us still waiting might get surprises after all. Kind of suspicious that no one so far, even box newbies, seems to have gotten #28 aka "the punishment box"...


LOL @ "the punishment box" and I think it's because just about everyone got the stainiac last month so anything with the stainiac in it is a welcome box for new subs.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL @ "the punishment box" and I think it's because just about everyone got the stainiac last month so anything with the stainiac in it is a welcome box for new subs.


 i coined that phrase b/c the boxed looked like it sucks. it doesn't even have a glamour sleeve on it smh

edit:

according to the box 28 page this is a description of the box (highlight). it's a welcome box:

JULY 2012
Welcome to Birchbox! As a Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™ll be able to cut through the beauty clutter and find the best products for you. Every month youâ€™ll receive 4-5 hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples from both well-known luxe lines and emerging niche brands.  

Weâ€™re so excited to introduce you to fantastic products that will rev up your beauty routine. To get you started, this first box includes

 a mix of our all-time favorites and latest discoveries.
But Birchbox is more than just samples. Head to Birchbox.com, to fill out your Beauty Profile so that we can tailor future Birchboxes to your skin, hair, and style! There, you can also shop full-size versions of your samples, explore our videos and articles, and much more.


----------



## missionista (Jul 12, 2012)

> LOL, I can try telling her but she does so many things that baffles me.  Example, she NEVER throws out her mascara.  She still had some from the 80's.  THE 1980's!  I threw those out ASAP when I found them and she was protesting the whole time that they were still ok to use!


 
Wow!  I thought I was bad because I'll keep using a mascara for a year or two (don't use it that fast, and if it doesn't smell bad/look funny/cause problems, then why not).  The 80's?!  Hadn't it dried out already?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

Review time!!! I got box 8.

I haven't tried the hair masque yet but I can't wait.

The Color Club in Blue Ming was awful. Mine was clumpy and goopy like a nail polish that is almost gone and you are trying to get it off the bottom. Are they all like this or did I get a dud? Hopefully the lid wasn't tight or something and it turned bad.

The ear buds are fun and great. I'm using them right now. Nothing fancy, but does exactly what you need ear buds to do.

I'm not thrilled with the suki skin products because they are in foil packets and it's such a pain. Getting  toner out of a foil packet will be tricky. I have some LUSH sample containers so maybe I'll dump them in that. It's a hassle I don't really care to do though.

I LOVE the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt and this is the one thing I was dreading. Lavender and pumpkin didn't sound promising but it's really nice!

The Larabar was delicious. I had roasted nut.

I got the Manna  sheer glo shimmer lotion in the darker color. I swatched it but not tried to wear it yet. It looks a little dark for my fair skin but if I sheer it out it may work.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Jul 12, 2012)

I received the stainiac last month and tried using it on my lips and they stung/tingled and I became nauseous, so I took it off asap! :'-( Was really looking forward to it too! And I don't normally using blush, so not sure what to do with it :-(


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm curious--did anyone get a color club color other than Blue Ming in their box?


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I thought I was bad because I'll keep using a mascara for a year or two (don't use it that fast, and if it doesn't smell bad/look funny/cause problems, then why not).  The 80's?!  Hadn't it dried out already?


They all did!  They were also brands I've never seen in store (probably dc'ed) like Coty!  Now I make it a point to go through her makeup every few months and this is also why I signed her up for BB and GB to get her using different and _newer _things!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I thought I was bad because I'll keep using a mascara for a year or two (don't use it that fast, and if it doesn't smell bad/look funny/cause problems, then why not).  The 80's?!  Hadn't it dried out already?


 Ugh - sounds like my Mom.  She has a few lotions/gels that are ancient and spoiled.  She obviously doesn't wear them, but she WILL NOT allow you to throw them out either.  She has issues with throwing things out though - whereas I'm the opposite.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I can try telling her but she does so many things that baffles me.  Example, she NEVER throws out her mascara.*  She still had some from the 80's.  THE 1980's! * I threw those out ASAP when I found them and she was protesting the whole time that they were still ok to use!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have enough posts still for the trade forum, i'm getting 2 of the same box (at least according to my box pages!) if anyone would like to trade box for box let me know!  I'll be getting two of box 4.  If not a box for box trade, i'd be willing to trade anything in my box for the following

laura gellar lipstick

manna kadar lotion

ada cosmetics bronzer

dirt scrub

blinc mascara

stila lipgloss

jouer lip enhancer or gloss

Shipping says my boxes will arrive monday, i'm hoping for both tomorrow!

PM me if interested!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got it in black.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People were asking earlier, but I received the turquoise Eyeko. The website only has Olive and Turquoise now so I'm surprised if anyone is getting them in black this round of boxes.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 4! I got it right before i left so i didnt have time to post a picture but ill post one soon~ I got green headphones which i love because they match my new case!
> 
> Did anyone who got the jouer in box four get it in the larger size? Mines so tiny and not even full! Should i email them? Also i got the eyeko in purple!!!


 Ahhh, I didn't even know it came in purple! See, this is one of the things that annoys me about BB. I would totally use my points and buy that in the store, but neither of the colors I want are available. That happens to me all the time. I was going to buy the Stila Sparkle Liner in Royal, but they don't have it. I can understand only having items in the store that are used as samples, but at least carry them in all the shades! BB fail. Thank god for the trade thread.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Review time!!! I got box 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## karenX (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the laura gellar lipstick that came with my box! Great colour(s), and the formula is very moisturising. The perfume is also really nice. Love it. 

I also dig the earbuds. They fit me well. Haven't used them, but they do fit. lol


----------



## elle elle (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my box today! The weight was .5390, which I hadn't seen yet.

I have no idea how to make that little link to show spoilers, or if i even can! so... spoilers to follow:
 

I got box 12:

jouer luminizing moisture tint

the color club summer pastels collection

eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in black

larabar uber

harvey prince hello

earbuds

I like: jouer luminizing moisture tint: I just got it in a sample society box earlier this month, which normally would annoy me but I was dreading running out of it so this will hold me off until I can buy the full-size. I'm also happy with the eyeliner and perfume.

I don't like: the nailpolish... meh. I get shellac on my nails so I don't need it really, and I'd never choose this color for myself. I also don't love the fact that I got only three makeup products.. the earbuds are cool and everything, but really? a bar?

All in all, not a bad box--worth it for the stuff I like at least.


----------



## xlinds15x (Jul 12, 2012)

Got both my boxes today and I LOVE them both!

First Box


*Bronzer by Ada Cosmetics - *Good sized sample, interested in the new brand
*Hair Gloss Masque* - JUST what I need right now, smells pretty good too
*Harvey Prince Hello* - SMELLS GREAT for me at least, happy with this sample
*Stila Lip Glaze in Action * - The color is a pretty, shimmery, rosy-pink
*Larabar *- As long as it doesnt have that "energy bar taste" I'm good. If not, right in the trash after 1 bite haha
*Earbuds* - Meet the queen of lost earbuds. Extra pairs are always welcome

Second Box


*BeautyBlender* - *cries tears of joy* YAY!
*Harvey Prince Hello - *received in other box as well, gave to my sister, shes a happy camper. Slightly regretting it because I love the smell
*Jouer Moisturizing Tint* - received in last months box, and I like the stuff and keep putting off buying it. Now I can put it off even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Stila Lip Glaze in Camera* - Cant complain about a Stila Lip Glaze, the action color is prettier though (May trade this w. mom for her Eyeko!)
*Teaforte* - These are good!
*Earbuds *- Hello to TWO extra pairs! 

Overall I'm happy with both boxes and will be keeping everything. There really isnt anything I wish I didnt get (except for duplicates, but who cares if I like them (and no color dupes)! 

My house gets 4 boxes between my 2, my mom, and my sister. Some additional products we've got floating around are the Laura Geller lipstick, Shine, Eyeko liner, UV protection, Oscar perfume, etc. I was happy with the LOTS of different things to try out. 

Birchbox gets an A for this month!


----------



## Shawnaf (Jul 12, 2012)

> From all the unboxing videos I've seen so far, every single person got the liquid eyeliner in black. So I really doubt I'm going to get anything but that color. Has anyone gotten the blue or the green on here?


 I received box #5 and my eyeliner is olive. I am pretty excited about it actually!! I usually stick with black or blue eyeliners and this olive looks great on me!!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 12, 2012)

Earbuds are super cute, but the sound quality is horrendous.  Oh well.  I think my daughter will like them for her Leap Frog Leapster Explorer!


----------



## dreile (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elle elle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! The weight was .5390, which I hadn't seen yet.
> 
> ...


 If you don't mind me asking what is the size of your Jouer  luminizing moisture tint?  .07 or .17?  

There is a lot of talk about the size of that sample as it seems some boxes are getting the smaller one.  Just wondering what is in box 12 as that is the box I am getting.  

Thanks!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what is the size of your Jouer  luminizing moisture tint?  .07 or .17?
> 
> ...


 i got box four and it was .07, and it wasnt even full! There is like no product in it. Im emailing them


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Earbuds are super cute, but the sound quality is horrendous.  Oh well.  I think my daughter will like them for her Leap Frog Leapster Explorer!


 ahhh nooo. that was what i was afraid of.

i was hoping they might have partnered with some legitimate headphone brand, but i guess that was wishful thinking


----------



## dreile (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got box four and it was .07, and it wasnt even full! There is like no product in it. Im emailing them


 Sorry to hear that. That is what happened with me last month with the Dr. Jart!!  It really is upsetting when that happens.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. That is what happened with me last month with the Dr. Jart!!  It really is upsetting when that happens.


 Its not your fault. Hopefully they will credit me 100 points so i can give my sister a 1 month gift for her birthday... Did they credit anyone last month?


----------



## dreile (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not your fault. Hopefully they will credit me 100 points so i can give my sister a 1 month gift for her birthday... Did they credit anyone last month?


 They didn't me, they sent me a new tube!!  Yea! (being sarcastic)  The new tube of Dr. Jart was not much better.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't me, they sent me a new tube!!  Yea! (being sarcastic)  The new tube of Dr. Jart was not much better.


 Haha! I hope they send me a larger tube atleast


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Carol Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I looked around a little bit but not too much.  What is the 'product price point'?  I did see it was quite a bit more expensive but it sounds like it's worth it.  I think my daughter would love it!  Someone else mentioned 'goodebox' and it looks good as well but I think my daughter is looking for food and household items as well as makeup which it seems like Conscious Box has food/household items.  Is there a point system where I could help you get points for referral?  Yes, if you could let me see what was in your box somehow that would be great.  Thanks!


 Would you mind PMing me your email address? I could send you a couple pictures i took and tell you some more about what was in this months box.  As far as i know they dont have a referral system. 

I dont want to hijack the BB thread.


----------



## lindalou3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

I got box one.  Watch out for the manna kadar shimmer lotion...it has a strange cap that doesn't twist off..it pops off...I didn't realize it and got a lot of product all over my fingers.


----------



## JessP (Jul 12, 2012)

Goodness gracious.. My box finally shipped yesterday with an expected arrival date of July 17th. I want my Box 5!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 12, 2012)

Just posting this here in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all!! I just opened my two boxes and i guess I wished super hard because now I have two Eyeko Skinny Liners in Black!!!! I only need one, so i'd like to use it as leverage to trade for the Laura Geller Lip stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got box one.  Watch out for the manna kadar shimmer lotion...it has a strange cap that doesn't twist off..it pops off...I didn't realize it and got a lot of product all over my fingers.


 I was gonna warn the same thing! Stupid design for a sample to be used multiple times :/ I got it on my hands too...man it is shimmery!

I received box #8 for my main account, that sure is a lot of good stuff for 10 bucks!


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 12, 2012)

I assume this is the place to post up photos of our boxes? If not I'll remove, but I received:





That's the black eyeliner, too. In the wrapping is the Hello perfume sample and Alterna Bamboo UV+ fluide. Made me a happy girl on my way to work this afternoon!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was gonna warn the same thing! Stupid design for a sample to be used multiple times :/ I got it on my hands too...man it is shimmery!
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 12, 2012)

I got both of my boxes today!

First Box: (my main sub since 1/2012) - Shipped Tuesday, 6/10/12 with a weight of 0.5580, expected delivery date: 6/16/12:









Birchbox July 2012: Box 17


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin (sniffed it.. while it's a beautiful scent, it's too strong for me. up for trade)
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection (in Blue-Ming. It's too close to the Zoya Bevin i just bought and the Color Club Green Neon I got a few months ago. Too many blue/greens. Up for trade)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (In black. I wished super hard to get this is black in my box, and i got two! one is up for trade)
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber (In cherry cobbler. I got two. it was sooooooooo delicious, I must buy more. but since i got two, one is up for trade)
Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide (so excited to try this. love hair oil)
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds ( in pink/green. received two in the same color so one is up for trade)
and now for my Second Box: (subbed since 5/12 for GG box) - Shipped Monday, 6/9/12 with a weight of 0.4650, expected delivery date: 6/16/12:









Birchbox July 2012: Box 4


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (In golden - already received Pearl on other account a few months ago. Up for trade)
boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (LOVE LOVE LOVE. i have almost purchase 3 times before. Now i get to try first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (In black. as noted above, i wished so hard i got two. One is up for trade)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (i can smell it already and it is not for me, though i've read on here some of you love it)
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber (Cherry Cobbler. I got two so i ate one. DELICIOUS. I will be buying more. thank goodness it had ever other nut but peanuts since i'm allergic. one up for trade)
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (pink/green, already received the same pair in other box so one is up for trade)
So, i am super pleased with this month. I just hope i can trade for the Laura Geller lip stick and Boscia BB cream. Then i will be the happiest camper in the world!! darn, out of ALL those smileys, none are camping related. Let us pretend these two are sharing a sleeping bag and really love camping LOL --&gt;


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twinnnnnnnnns!!!!!
> ...


 yes!!! i wanted to buy a tarte lip pencil thingie from them. i got one in my teen vogue box and i waited and waited until i caved in and bought one at sephora


----------



## PolarBear2011 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! I haven't received my shipping notification yet - should I be worried?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh nooo. that was what i was afraid of.
> 
> i was hoping they might have partnered with some legitimate headphone brand, but i guess that was wishful thinking


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Nope.  I was hoping for good sound quality, but it makes songs sound very... one dimensional (?!) and flat.  I know a few people said the bass was bad, but I feel like the bass is better than the treble on mine.   :/


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a totally different box then the picture I had on my account. I sent an email hopefully it won't take two weeks to answer it like the last one! I was looking forward to giving feedback so I could place an order!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2012)

On my second account I.haven't received a shipping notice either...looking back at the order confirmation it does say July 16 for the ship date...



> Hey everyone! I haven't received my shipping notification yet - should I be worried?Â


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tracking info finally updated, 2 days later. Hope it arrives before the 16th.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Hey everyone! I haven't received my shipping notification yet - should I be worried?Â


 they usually ship in batches, maybe you are in a later one? plus it never hurts to call.


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my box today. My feedback shows box #15 but I got box #3. I'll call them tomorrow. Has this happened to anyone here? What do they do? I miss my box 15, #3 has absolutely nothing I want..

(On a side note, the Jouer Moisture Tint I got in box #3 is the same size as the one I got on my other Birchbox subscription last month, both are 0.07 oz instead of .17 oz like I saw some people got. weird)


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. My feedback shows box #15 but I got box #3. I'll call them tomorrow. Has this happened to anyone here? What do they do? I miss my box 15, #3 has absolutely nothing I want..
> 
> (On a side note, the Jouer Moisture Tint I got in box #3 is the same size as the one I got on my other Birchbox subscription last month, both are 0.07 oz instead of .17 oz like I saw some people got. weird)


I was just commenting earlier that a couple of people seem to have that issue this month and several people replied that BB says the box they got is the one they're suppose to receive and updates the website to reflect that.  Some people got 100 points as compensation.


----------



## amandah (Jul 12, 2012)

General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?


 All new subs.... I believe


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Nope.  I was hoping for good sound quality, but it makes songs sound very... one dimensional (?!) and flat.  I know a few people said the bass was bad, but I feel like the bass is better than the treble on mine.   :/


i'm actually really surprised that more people aren't complaining about the quality of the headphones

even the people who are just saving them as an emergency pair, aren't they kind of useless if it sounds like you're listening to your music through a tin can?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?


 When i signed up (May-Gossip Girl) i got a gossip girl box. I think thats what you mean. I didnt sign up yearly just monthly


----------



## astokes (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the samples from Miss Jessie's today. Great size packets! 1oz. each.





I really wish my Birchbox would get out of Austin and come to me! Lol

I hope the Boscia BB Cream isn't too dark for me. Anybody want to swatch it?


----------



## daisy351 (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried to use them at the gym today and had to turn the volume of the tv all the way up to hear it.  I was wondering if I got a faulty pair or if they were all that bad!



> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm actually really surprised that more people aren't complaining about the quality of the headphones
> 
> even the people who are just saving them as an emergency pair, aren't they kind of useless if it sounds like you're listening to your music through a tin can?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to use them at the gym today and had to turn the volume of the tv all the way up to hear it.  I was wondering if I got a faulty pair or if they were all that bad!


 i think i got a faulty pair... mine are amazing


----------



## elle elle (Jul 12, 2012)

The jouer sample I got was .07 in my box. My sample packet is full, but it is really tinyl!! maybe enough for a couple of conservative uses, with a brush.

I got some of it from a sample society box earlier this month--the size was .17 and even that was small.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elle elle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The jouer sample I got was .07 in my box. My sample packet is full, but it is really tinyl!! maybe enough for a couple of conservative uses, with a brush.
> 
> I got some of it from a sample society box earlier this month--the size was .17 and even that was small.


 Mine barely had enough to cover my cheek


----------



## elle elle (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine barely had enough to cover my cheek


 
Ahh, that's soo frustrating! I wish they focused more on makeup and less on "lifestyle." Are they sending you another?


----------



## kkartichoke (Jul 12, 2012)

Just curious, but has anyone listened to the Spotify soundtrack that they "made" for us? I'm not familiar with Spotify, so could I download a song I like from the soundtrack onto my computer? I know this is probably the least exciting thing for people, but just wondering!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elle elle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, that's soo frustrating! I wish they focused more on makeup and less on "lifestyle." Are they sending you another?


 I havent contacted them. By the time i went to put it on it was after there hours. Im calling in the morning


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 12, 2012)

I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband threw away the carton but I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The headphones, lemongrass mints, Annick Goutal Eau de H'adrien perfume sample, Bosica BB cream deluxe sample, full-sized Stila Lip Glaze in "Action", and a color club nail polish in "Blue-Ming" I like everything honestly! I'm not sure if the nail polish is fs or not, it doesn't have info in how much is in the bottle but I believe it's not fs which is alright. I was happy got get the BB sample, unfortunately it's about 3 shades too dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone hab a rec for a super super pale BB cream? I tried most at Sephora but nothing is light enough for me. I want to order from Skin79 or Leolie but I don't know which one would be a possible match. The perfume smell really, really good, I'll def use the sample. The fs lip glaze is nice, not my color per se but maybe I'll swap it or give it away! Overall I'm very very pleased this month! Last month was okay but this box is great!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?
When I got my first box in april, it was an intro box. I wasnt thrilled with it, actually it was my worst box. the best part was the kerestase sample.

Quote:


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm actually really surprised that more people aren't complaining about the quality of the headphones
> ...


They sound fine to me. Just like my Apple headphones. Nothing fancy but plays music. Mine definitely did not sound like I was listening to music through a tin can. I'm not picky though. I usually use Motorola bluetooth headphones that wrap around the back of the head. These sound the same. They aren't Dr. Dre Beats but good.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?
> When I got my first box in april, it was an intro box. I wasnt thrilled with it, actually it was my worst box. the best part was the kerestase sample.


I think everybody. I know I did when I started and I had two subs then canceled one and restarted it last month. For the second sub I got a welcome box.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think everybody. I know I did when I started and I had two subs then canceled one and restarted it last month. For the second sub I got a welcome box.


 Mine wasnt a welcome box..strange


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine wasnt a welcome box..strange


If you started during a curated box then it probably would have been that box. Everyone got Gossip Girl boxes, even newbies, but when I started in January I got the leftovers just like the welcome boxes we see this month.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you started during a curated box then it probably would have been that box. Everyone got Gossip Girl boxes, even newbies, but when I started in January I got the leftovers just like the welcome boxes we see this month.


 Yup i joined during may/gossip girl


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samvanz12 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think everybody. I know I did when I started and I had two subs then canceled one and restarted it last month. For the second sub I got a welcome box.


 I don't think mine was a welcome box - it was just last month, so I'm not sure if they just didn't have any last month?


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the samples from Miss Jessie's today. Great size packets! 1oz. each.
> 
> ...


I received those also. I think they are nice size.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the samples from Miss Jessie's today. Great size packets! 1oz. each.
> 
> ...


ahh i can't wait for that to get here ! possibly more excited than my BB only cos i got nothing i wanted this time. whine. i'm usually really lucky is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the samples from Miss Jessie's today. Great size packets! 1oz. each.
> 
> ...


You should get yours soon! I got mine today and I'm in Garland/Richardson area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Dr.Jart is SUPER Pale and does not look good on my NC35 skintone, so it might work for you!


Hmm, I use Dr Jarts and I definitely don't have pale skin... Check out Pretty Gossip's blog. She does a lot on bb creams..


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw Ulta has the Stila lipgloss trios in Fiesta and Tiki on sale for 7.99


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. My feedback shows box #15 but I got box #3. I'll call them tomorrow. Has this happened to anyone here? What do they do? I miss my box 15, #3 has absolutely nothing I want..
> 
> (On a side note, the Jouer Moisture Tint I got in box #3 is the same size as the one I got on my other Birchbox subscription last month, both are 0.07 oz instead of .17 oz like I saw some people got. weird)


 Oh no!!! I haven't gotten my box yet but the site shows that I'm getting box 15 and now I'm worried I'll get a different box! Dang, I'm really hoping for my box 15! Fingers crossed that I'll get the box I'm expecting!


----------



## astokes (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should get yours soon! I got mine today and I'm in Garland/Richardson area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well, hi neighbor!

My est. delivery date is the 16th but it usually gets here before the date they say.

Still too slow for my impatient butt.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had Holika Holika Shimmering BB cream which I  traded and it was quite fair. Paler than Skin79 BB creams. I traded for the Missha #23 which was too dark for her, but the Holika worked great for her and she is fair.


oh! i got my holika holika Clearing bb cream and it is also pretty light. too light for me actually - i wish i could find another missha 23 to trade for! anyone? teehee.

i have been mixing with a darker sonia kashuk TM i had buried in a drawer to make it less ghostly. you can always tweak em a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pigmented something-mix.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 12, 2012)

Luv luv everybody's post. Going through this forum every month is almost as fun as receiving my box. A quick question for all the bb professionals. So I have 2 subs under my email address. Ive received 1 ship notice for delivery on the 16th. On my account it shows the 1 box ( which it only showed the one last month too). But under the feedback methods, I could leave feedback for both boxes. Now it's only showing feedback buttons for the 1 box. Does this mean I got 2 of the same boxes? Or do you think I have to wait for the 2nd ship notice for them to upload the feedback buttons. I'm hoping not to have twin boxes but if I do, does anyone want to trade for a box # 6. Thanks all, your the best!!!


----------



## tulippop (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She does know that the 80's were 30 years ago??


Yes, she does!

Has anyone received the Stila Eyeshadow palette that are in boxes 13, 14 and 18?  I'd really love to see pics from anyone who has, thanks!


----------



## merkington (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. My feedback shows box #15 but I got box #3. I'll call them tomorrow. Has this happened to anyone here? What do they do? I miss my box 15, #3 has absolutely nothing I want..
> 
> (On a side note, the Jouer Moisture Tint I got in box #3 is the same size as the one I got on my other Birchbox subscription last month, both are 0.07 oz instead of .17 oz like I saw some people got. weird)


 Literally the EXACT same thing happened to me. Thought I was getting 15 but got 3. 

I called and while they couldn't replace the box (i was bummed because I really wanted it!), they comped my august box so you get a free  box from it. Make sure you call!

Also, the stila gloss is actually a pretty shade and the larabar is YUMMY! Good luck!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2012)

> Luv luv everybody's post. Going through this forum every month is almost as fun as receiving my box. A quick question for all the bb professionals. So I have 2 subs under my email address. Ive received 1 ship notice for delivery on the 16th. On my account it shows the 1 box ( which it only showed the one last month too). But under the feedback methods, I could leave feedback for both boxes. Now it's only showing feedback buttons for the 1 box. Does this mean I got 2 of the same boxes? Or do you think I have to wait for the 2nd ship notice for them to upload the feedback buttons. I'm hoping not to have twin boxes but if I do, does anyone want to trade for a box # 6. Thanks all, your the best!!!


 I still haven't received a ship notice on my 2nd account, and when I log in to bb it shows my may box which is the last one I got on that acct....my box didn't load on my first acct until a couple of days after it shipped. Mine are on different email addresses though, so it might be different.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 12, 2012)

My box has been in town since the 9th and hasn't moved, myglam uses the same company and they hold that one for almost a week EVERY time as well. =/ I wonder why they do that. Beauty Army and the look bag use a different company and I never have that problem with their boxes...hmmm...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. I'm hoping when we wake up in the morning, our 2nd ship notices will be in our inboxes. A perfect way to start the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone who recieved the jouer had their's not filled? Like barely enough for your cheek? Im really hoping my mail man didnt like open my box, use it, then reseal it, because its totally not his shade!


----------



## monicabenavidez (Jul 12, 2012)

This will be my first month on BB, and it looks like I'll be getting box 27. Was really hoping for some eye makeup, but we'll see how it goes. I am the least excited about those headphones- I have plenty.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monicabenavidez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month on BB, and it looks like I'll be getting box 27. Was really hoping for some eye makeup, but we'll see how it goes. I am the least excited about those headphones- I have plenty.


 welcome! at least you're not getting the punishment box (box 28)


----------



## kaysta (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who recieved the jouer had their's not filled? Like barely enough for your cheek? Im really hoping my mail man didnt like open my box, use it, then reseal it, because its totally not his shade!


 It sounds like what happened with the Dr. Jart in May.  I emailed customer service and they sent me 2 more half-filled bottles as a replacement 2 weeks later.  Someone earlier in the thread mentioned reaching out to their twitter feed.  The email support can take a few days.  

I'm getting the Jouer too... hopefully mine is fuller.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the Jouer in like February or sometime around there and I remember it being REALLY small but really full. The little container lasted a while.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 12, 2012)

My little sisters box shipped on the 9th and she already got it! I know because they sent me the confirmation since I got the sub as a birthday gift for her. She got her box today. This seems nuts, we are on the West Coast and my box shipped three days before hers and won't be here until tomorrow. No clue how that happened. ALSO super WEIRD. She definitely got some sort of welcome box, but it is not one of the ones shown I don't think, it is one of last months boxes exactly. She got the stainiac, band aids, melvita rose water, the Flor y Canto fragrance by Arquiste, and the Borghese bar soap. I don't recall seeing this one as one of the welcome boxes that were shown in the spoiler where we saw the stainiac.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jul 12, 2012)

What color has everyones nail polish been?


----------



## mega789 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh! i got my holika holika Clearing bb cream and it is also pretty light. too light for me actually - i wish i could find another missha 23 to trade for! anyone? teehee.
> ...


 
Hmmm I guess all the Holika Holika BB creams are light. So if anyone here is looking for a lighter BB cream, there it is. I also tried _BRTC_ Vitalizer _Laser_ Aid Multi _BB_ Cream, &amp;  it is pretty fair. Maybe a tad darker than the Holika.

Yeah like to add MAC lustre drops to many of my BB creams to give a nice glow and add a little color.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2012)

> Thanks so much for your reply. I'm hoping when we wake up in the morning, our 2nd ship notices will be in our inboxes. A perfect way to start the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be awesome! I go to work at 6am so I'm always stalking my email there lol. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## amblingalp (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, hi neighbor!
> 
> ...


Forever loving this slug/snail emoticon.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 13, 2012)

On another note off topic sorry..Anyone try the new Biolage Exquisite oil Treatment?

I don't think it's even available in most salons but I got a hold of some (actually selling 2 bottles.)

I think it's a total dupe for Kerastase Elixir Ultime which I love. It's used as a hair treatment, hair oil, and heat protectant.

So far I like it and it's half the price. Anyone else try it &amp; how do you like it?


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note off topic sorry..Anyone try the new Biolage Exquisite oil Treatment?
> 
> ...


 Oh thanks for letting us know....I was intrigued about it when they sent it out in the May box and then when I got my hair styled somewhere, the stylist used that stuff and I liked the way my hair felt. Been contemplating buying that, but felt that I could easily find something less expensive...will definitely try Biolage now!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh thanks for letting us know....I was intrigued about it when they sent it out in the May box and then when I got my hair styled somewhere, the stylist used that stuff and I liked the way my hair felt. Been contemplating buying that, but felt that I could easily find something less expensive...will definitely try Biolage now!


 
Oh wow! I had no idea that BB had this in the May boxes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I had no idea that BB had this in the May boxes.


 I think she means the Kerastese.


----------



## samplegal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Review time!!! I got box 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think she means the Kerastese.


 
Oh yeah duh lol.. Thanks


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had 2 Color Club nail polishes from BB before, and found them both to be the texture you describe. I think the formulation is really lousy, and doesn't even go on evenly. I'll never buy Color Club and hope I don't get any more from BB.


 Really? 

I got the Age of Aquarius in my March box, and it's actually not gloppy or clumpy. In fact it was a little streaky/running or at least the same consistency as most polishes. It applied smoothly and I usually have to put two coats on it.  And it dries pretty quickly. I would actually say it's on par with my other Zoya nail polish that I got in my April box.

 I don't know...did they send out an expired or spoiled version?  Can anyone else back me up on this that the Color Club polish from March was pretty good?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never had any problems with the consistency of the Color Clubs I've received from BB. I own some from gifts/purchases and think the consistency overall was pretty good, really no different than many other brands IMO. If the polishes seem too thick, maybe you could try to add some nail thin drops to them.



> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had any problems with the consistency of the Color Clubs I've received from BB. I own some from gifts/purchases and think the consistency overall was pretty good, really no different than many other brands IMO. If the polishes seem too thick, maybe you could try to add some nail thin drops to them.


the two i've tried have been average consistency too. the foil being thinner and a bit streaky as all foils i own are (including zoyas) - the cream was thicker but not ridiculous. dried decently quick though i chip the crap out of both. ok i chip the crap out of a lot of things.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a lot of Zoya's and the CC I got was not even close to its consistency. It was really hard to apply. Maybe some bad batches went out to some of us. I'm sure in the production of thousands there are a few duds. Oh well I usually use Gelish anyway but it's a nice summer color for my toes. I'll had some drops and see if it thins out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the two i've tried have been average consistency too. the foil being thinner and a bit streaky as all foils i own are (including zoyas) - the cream was thicker but not ridiculous. dried decently quick though i chip the crap out of both. ok i chip the crap out of a lot of things.


 Due to my line of work, I can use literally any kind of polish and do a mani, but still have horrible chips hours later!


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 13, 2012)

I got Age of Aquarius in my first box which was in April and I haven't had any problems with it. Actually wearing it now since I am no vacation, normally I have restrictions through my employer and green doesn't fly. I love the color and can't complain about the formula. More expensive polishes are somewhat better, but this isn't clumpy or anything super awful like that.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I had no idea that BB had this in the May boxes.


 I meant the Kerastase was sent out in BB...



 Not sure if it was the May or March boxes though...either way, I am definitely checking out the Biolage!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


 I certainly did not have any issues with that brand of polish. I got the Age of Aquarius too and it did not feel any different from other polishes. In fact, I had to use only one coat. Maybe the neon colors go on better than the others?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got boxes 20 and 31. I am happy with them.


----------



## PolarBear2011 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Thanks so much for your reply. I'm hoping when we wake up in the morning, our 2nd ship notices will be in our inboxes. A perfect way to start the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! Thanks everyone who answered my earlier question about the notification emails!


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 13, 2012)

Grrrr. I got my shipping notification on Tuesday, and it's still not updated. Why am I being tortured, Birchbox?


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jul 13, 2012)

If anyone got the laura gellar lipstick can you post a pic of it, really curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 13, 2012)

Woohoo Just got a 6 month Anniversary code!


----------



## manuri (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Grrrr. I got my shipping notification on Tuesday, and it's still not updated. Why am I being tortured, Birchbox?


 Mine hasn't updated since last Friday, I did contact birchbox few times regarding this since I did have another shipping notice which updated rather quickly and I live on the east coast too. I will be getting a replacement box since it's been about a week and still no updates. I would try contacting their CS if you have no information available from the tracking link since it's been a few days already.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo Just got a 6 month Anniversary code!



I am so bummed. i got my 3 month anniversary code but i just spent pretty much all my points on a gift sub cos i couldn't bear to live without my BB. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad-laugh.

i could get um. nothing much.

*edit -- boo wtf. i called to see if i would be getting a welcome box on this sub (2nd account, but gift sub code) and she said it is automatically a welcome box with those, no choice.  i wanted it activated now because of this month's products, not repeat "favorites".  boo boo boo. i really hope they send 27 then and not 28.  /hormonal cry rant


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally the EXACT same thing happened to me. Thought I was getting 15 but got 3.
> 
> ...


 Called bb this morning and she comped my August box and said they are checking their inventory and may also send us the boxes we were supposed to get, in addition to the free August box. Yay!


----------



## merkington (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Called bb this morning and she comped my August box and said they are checking their inventory and may also send us the boxes we were supposed to get, in addition to the free August box. Yay!


 Yay that's so great! When I called she said they were out of stock but I'm beginning to think it was a fluke because I'm not the only person it happened to. Here's to hoping they send the box!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my 3 month code. Any ideas/reviews on the following?

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

and

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask


----------



## amidea (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo Just got a 6 month Anniversary code!


  Just got my 3 month code too!  There isn't really anything I'm dying to get though..

Also for those of you who like beauty blenders, what's so special about them?  Is there a certain way to use them?  I tried using it with my BB cream and it doesn't seem to look as good as just using my finger, but I was just kind of dabbing/pressing it on my face so maybe I'm missing something about the technique...


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 13, 2012)

I Love birchbox! I have experienced excellent customer service and sampled some great products. I cancelled all three accounts I had with them to help me make the switch over to more natural/organic products. Ugh I feel like this is a break up! lol




 I guess now I will just have to oogle over everyone eles's goodies each month!


----------



## tina88 (Jul 13, 2012)

thats so weird i never got a 3 month code or a 6month code =(


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay that's so great! When I called she said they were out of stock but I'm beginning to think it was a fluke because I'm not the only person it happened to. Here's to hoping they send the box!!


 Yeah she said they informed all of the customer service people about it this morning, so they must've got a lot of calls. I really hope they do have them in stock too- 3 boxes for $10 definitely isn't a bad deal


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindzluv (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone else try out their earbuds? I was really excited for them cuz I love the colors but I tried the, and heard no bass coming through in the music at all, only the treble! I'm pretty sure they're busted cuz even cheap headphones sound decent! I emailed BB about it, we will see!


----------



## amidea (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You run some water on it, wring out the excess water, then put the foundation/primer/bbcream on it and stiple it on your face. There are many videos of how to use it on youtube, once you figure it out you will love it


  Thanks!  I completely missed the water part.  I'll try that tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo Just got a 6 month Anniversary code!


 I did too, but it's not working when I input it.  wtf?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 13, 2012)

All i have to say is...the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black is AMAZING. I'm in love.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 3 month code. Any ideas/reviews on the following?
> 
> ...


 Love the Amika mask.  Got the sample and then bought the big yellow tub with points and discount.  It works like a dream and leaves my hair soft and shiny.  It smells "warm" to me--faintly of vanilla and berries.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 3 month code. Any ideas/reviews on the following?
> 
> ...


 LOVE the Nourishing mask, I too bought the large tub with a discount and points! I use a generous amount once a week and it leaves my very dry and color damaged hair feeling amazing and the smell is great too!


----------



## melonz (Jul 13, 2012)

> I got my boxxxxx!!! Projected delivery date was 7/16 which bummed me out since I live so close to where BB ships from but I got it today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband threw away the carton but I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really like the Skin79 bb cream. I have the gold version (I have dry skin) but I think it would work for normal skin as well. It looks really natural! And it's pretty cheap.


----------



## melonz (Jul 13, 2012)

> > General question: does everyone get an intro box or only yearly members?
> 
> 
> When I got my first box in april, it was an intro box. I wasnt thrilled with it, actually it was my worst box. the best part was the kerestase sample.


 I subscribed for yearly and I didn't get an intro box.


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

Got the wrong box. I was supposed to get #3 but got #15 instead. Honestly, I'm happier with 15, so it was a better deal for me. I was wanting to try those mints and the Boscia blotting papers. The Stila gloss is prettier than I thought it would be, but I don't know if I should open it or trade it (I got Lights). I gave BB a call, but I just got voicemail. Hopefully they'll respond to me. Also, I gifted myself another subscription with my points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the wrong box. I was supposed to get #3 but got #15 instead. Honestly, I'm happier with 15, so it was a better deal for me. I was wanting to try those mints and the Boscia blotting papers. The Stila gloss is prettier than I thought it would be, but I don't know if I should open it or trade it (I got Lights). I gave BB a call, but I just got voicemail. Hopefully they'll respond to me. Also, I gifted myself another subscription with my points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, that's actually really funny because a few of us were supposed to get 15 and got 3. Must have mixed it up in the system somehow. If you call them they'll comp you your august box!

What kind of mints did you get?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the wrong box. I was supposed to get #3 but got #15 instead. Honestly, I'm happier with 15, so it was a better deal for me. I was wanting to try those mints and the Boscia blotting papers. The Stila gloss is prettier than I thought it would be, but I don't know if I should open it or trade it (I got Lights). I gave BB a call, but I just got voicemail. Hopefully they'll respond to me. Also, I gifted myself another subscription with my points!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe that will have to me too? lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, that's actually really funny because a few of us were supposed to get 15 and got 3. Must have mixed it up in the system somehow. If you call them they'll comp you your august box!
> 
> What kind of mints did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ginger pear. I'm not a huge ginger person, but these are actually pretty nice!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 13, 2012)

there's a 3 month code? i never got that...but i did get a 6 month code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my 3 month code too!  There isn't really anything I'm dying to get though..
> 
> Also for those of you who like beauty blenders, what's so special about them?  Is there a certain way to use them?  I tried using it with my BB cream and it doesn't seem to look as good as just using my finger, but I was just kind of dabbing/pressing it on my face so maybe I'm missing something about the technique...


 
I was just thinking about my beauty blender today. It was a holy grail product for me when I used foundations. However, since switching to BB creams I truly think fingers work better and also I sometimes use the Tarte Airbrush finish foundation brush.  Some of my thicker BB creams benefit from using the brush.

A trick I like to do is spray a little MAC fix it spray to the brush and spread the thick BB cream with it. Leaves a nice dewy but even look...  

Ok one of these days I'll finish the design of my blog and I can start posting all my stuff there...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

Got ahold of someone at BB and as people have said, my August box is on them (due to getting the wrong box). I feel bad for those who were supposed to get 15 and got Box 3 instead, I feel like I got the better deal on that switch.

They have such great CS. This is why I cancelled GB and got a second BB.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 13, 2012)

Add me to the group that got box 3 instead of 15...My daughter was really looking forward to box 15 too.  :-(    I wouldn't bother notifying them except for the fact that she can't even do feedback as they have box 15 available for her to do feedback.  Oh well, better luck next time!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

quick, someone help me decide if i should trade away the (highlight) mascara or try it. cos i love to try stuff. hehe. itchy twitchy fingers. but i want an eyeliner so bad! any takers?
... i won't be able to resist opening it for very long. heh heh

the jouer TM and alterna hair stuff are both up for trade too btw
 

also i thought it was going to be brown from the tube thing but i guess they are all black ?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both of my boxes today!
> 
> ...


In box 17, what color was your liner?  I'm supposed to get that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 13, 2012)

> quick, someone help me decide if i should trade away the (highlight) mascara or try it. cos i love to try stuff. hehe. itchy twitchy fingers. but i want an eyeliner so bad! any takers? ... i won't be able to resist opening it for very long. heh heh the jouer TM and alterna hair stuff are both up for trade too btw Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What size is your Jouer?


----------



## merkington (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got ahold of someone at BB and as people have said, my August box is on them (due to getting the wrong box). I feel bad for those who were supposed to get 15 and got Box 3 instead, I feel like I got the better deal on that switch.
> 
> They have such great CS. This is why I cancelled GB and got a second BB.


 Yeah, getting box 3 versus 15 was kind of dissappointing, but we did get the free month! And apparently now lots of people have called about it so they might be sending out the box anyways! We'll see!

Yay for amazing CS.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What size is your Jouer?


it is 0.17 fl oz, or 5ml.





ack my nails.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 13, 2012)

> Add me to the group that got box 3 instead of 15...My daughter was really looking forward to box 15 too.Â  :-(Â Â Â  I wouldn't bother notifying them except for the fact that she can't even do feedback as they have box 15 available for her to do feedback.Â  Oh well, better luck next time!


She can 'review' box 15 as a work of fiction; Birchbox would never know the difference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 13, 2012)

> it is 0.17 fl oz, or 5ml.
> 
> ack my nails.


 Hmm, the one I got was .07. I wonder why some are smaller and some are larger...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

My shipping finally updated, and it says that they attempted to deliver yesterday.  I live in a 24 hr doorman building with a porter and super on site.  The postman can't even get to our mailboxes without being let in by the doorman.  I somehow got all my other mail yesterday.  Grrrr....


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

My box has arrived!

And whoever said that the Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion had an awful top was not lying! Lol. Good thing I remembered that comment or it would have splashed on me. I put it in an empty Nordstrom sample container.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has arrived!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

And the Jouer gloss I already had (same shade in Wind too), it's the same size as the one Jouer sent me when I requested samples.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Lol. It popped off like a cork.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 13, 2012)

So does this mean if it says we are getting box 3 on our account we are actually getting box 15? Or is that just for some people?


----------



## yugigi (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, the one I got was .07. I wonder why some are smaller and some are larger...


 the one I got was 0.07 




. I think 0.07 is too small to test the product.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the wrong box. I was supposed to get #3 but got #15 instead. Honestly, I'm happier with 15, so it was a better deal for me. I was wanting to try those mints and the Boscia blotting papers. The Stila gloss is prettier than I thought it would be, but I don't know if I should open it or trade it (I got Lights). I gave BB a call, but I just got voicemail. Hopefully they'll respond to me. Also, I gifted myself another subscription with my points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Looks like they mixed up the 3s and 15s this month.  Same thing happened to me on BOTH my accounts! I was supposed to get #15 on both, but got two #3s instead.  I called  CS and they fixed it so I could leave fb  AND I'm getting both boxes free next month.



    The rep I talked to was aware of the problem, so apparently it wasn't just us.*

*I recommend talking live vs. email. I got through both times on my first call. I'm not exactly thrilled about either box, so it didn't matter much.  I'll probably be visiting the trade thread.  *


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Lisa424 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm really disappointed with my box (3). My Jouer sample was not even the right shade. The other samples I had already received from Sample Society. Plus a nut bar which I can't eat and headphones that don't work.

Do annual subscribers get the worst boxes?


----------



## melonz (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really disappointed with my box (3). My Jouer sample was not even the right shade. The other samples I had already received from Sample Society. Plus a nut bar which I can't eat and headphones that don't work.
> 
> Do annual subscribers get the worst boxes?


 I'm an annual sub and I got my first box last month. Both boxes I've gotten have been great so far! (I hope it doesn't start to get worse) I got the Stila Bronzer last month and Box #5 this month. =)


----------



## astokes (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a swatch of the Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick on Tumblr:





Looks pretty!


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe all the people who got mixed up boxes with #3 and #15 can all do the perfect box trade?

Slightly off topic, for all of the people who confessed to being audiophiles do you guys have any recommendations for ipod dock speakers? My mom wants one she can put her ipod in to listen to music at home that's decent for her birthday. She has an ipod alarm clock now, but she doesn't like the speakers on it so I know she's going to be picky.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a swatch of the Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick on Tumblr:
> 
> ...


 The top color is prettier than I thought it would be. I wish she had done a swatch with both colors together.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

Question:

For those who have received your box, and the shipping date was for the 16th (to be delivered by), did the shipping info update to say it was out for delivery or did was it not updated?  Trying to figure out if there's a shot in hell of me getting my box today (on my birthday) cause that'd be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe all the people who got mixed up boxes with #3 and #15 can all do the perfect box trade?
> 
> Slightly off topic, for all of the people who confessed to being audiophiles do you guys have any recommendations for ipod dock speakers? My mom wants one she can put her ipod in to listen to music at home that's decent for her birthday. She has an ipod alarm clock now, but she doesn't like the speakers on it so I know she's going to be picky.


 I have a Bose, and it's great.


----------



## chelseaS (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quick, someone help me decide if i should trade away the (highlight) mascara or try it. cos i love to try stuff. hehe. itchy twitchy fingers. but i want an eyeliner so bad! any takers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe all the people who got mixed up boxes with #3 and #15 can all do the perfect box trade?
> 
> Slightly off topic, for all of the people who confessed to being audiophiles do you guys have any recommendations for ipod dock speakers? My mom wants one she can put her ipod in to listen to music at home that's decent for her birthday. She has an ipod alarm clock now, but she doesn't like the speakers on it so I know she's going to be picky.


 I have a Klipsch and I love it.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 13, 2012)

So I got my Birchbox...It's not the same box that is on my profile. I'm medium skin they sent me bronze in the Jouer which is also a repeat....I will call them soon to see about this.

Update:

I called and found out there was a labeling error in there warehouse.  To correct the issue she changed my box on my account to the one I did receive and she also gave me free box for next month..Which is fine to me...

I did receive the Stila Lip Glaze and the Oscar de la Renta perfume smells really nice. Very good for the summer as well.

The Glaze is nice but after using MAC all week...lol I am running out of my MAC and love it to to much.

Update 2:

It says my comp box will ship July 23?

*Women's 1-Month Comp* *Shipping:*
July 23, 2012 BBW-Comp-1Month

Thats odd....


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Klipsch and I love it.


I second Klipsch. I got it as a present so I don't know how much was paid for it, but it has amazing sound.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Bose, and it's great.


I also have a Bose and I LOVE it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question:
> 
> For those who have received your box, and the shipping date was for the 16th (to be delivered by), did the shipping info update to say it was out for delivery or did was it not updated?  Trying to figure out if there's a shot in hell of me getting my box today (on my birthday) cause that'd be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



i got busy/distracted with the toddler this morning and forgot to check, but it was here today (due the 16th) and yesterday it updated to a nearby city i think, but not MY city.


----------



## Dots (Jul 13, 2012)

It seems I'm supposed to get Box 8, anyone else?

Also, I just got my 3 month code...any products that you suggest as absolute must haves? I know this can be different for everyone, but here are a few I was curious about:

Terry Creme De Rose - think it would be okay for combo skin? I generally try to stick to oil free but looking to change things up.

BY Terry - Baume De Rose.

Masqueology - Brightening Mask &amp; Pore Minimizing Mask.

AHAVA - Purifying Mud Mask.

WEI - Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser.

Plus, I need a really great, moisturing hair mask, so suggestions on that would be great (I see a few on their site). I spent a few hours at Ulta last night looking at hair masks and finally came home with several shampoos and a packet of a Macadamia Oil Hair Mask so I could use it today and get an idea...I was so overwhelmed. Seems like hair masks are getting really popular lately.

Suggestions Please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In box 17, what color was your liner?  I'm supposed to get that box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Sorry for the late reply! i got them both in black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question:
> 
> For those who have received your box, and the shipping date was for the 16th (to be delivered by), did the shipping info update to say it was out for delivery or did was it not updated?  Trying to figure out if there's a shot in hell of me getting my box today (on my birthday) cause that'd be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha, my delivery date is the 16th, and I've been wondering if it's going to show up on my birthday too (the 17th).

Thanks for the speaker recs, guys! She mentioned Bose, but I didn't know if there was something better. Both Bose and Klipsch seem about equal in ratings and price, and when I googled I found out that we apparently have a Bose Factory Store on the other side of town. I was planning on going out that way this weekend anyway, so it works out perfectly!



> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems I'm supposed to get Box 8, anyone else?
> 
> ...


 I've only tried the Brightening Mask. I didn't notice much of a difference. If my skin was brighter, I think it only lasted about a day. My favorite BB purchase is the Zoya Polish Remover. I bought it with my points after I heard good things about it. It's in a pump bottle so it's easy to use and spill proof, and it doesn't smell like regular nail polish remover. It has that Aveda natural spicy kind of smell to it. As soon as I tried it, I got rid of all my other nail polish removers and never looked back.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the late reply! i got them both in black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my 3 month anniversary code today also, and my box finally arrived (#4)...but the Eyeko wasn't in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed them about it just now.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems I'm supposed to get Box 8, anyone else?
> 
> ...


 By Terry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift is great for combination skin.  I'm slightly oily in my t-zone and dry to normal elsewhere.  It goes on smoothly and my face feels soft to the touch.  The rose smell is pretty strong (which I like, but not everyone does).  I havent' used the other items on your list. 

And I love the Amika hair masque.  I use it as an every day conditioner.  Others have mentioned that they'll put it on heavier once a week for a conditioning treatment.  And it smells yummy.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

My tracking # hasn't updated its been 4 days, I already copied the tracking number on the USPS tracking &amp; nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Either they haven't sent my box and they just sent me a tracking # or its lost super sad


----------



## Dots (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By Terry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift is great for combination skin.  I'm slightly oily in my t-zone and dry to normal elsewhere.  It goes on smoothly and my face feels soft to the touch.  The rose smell is pretty strong (which I like, but not everyone does).  I havent' used the other items on your list.
> 
> And I love the Amika hair masque.  I use it as an every day conditioner.  Others have mentioned that they'll put it on heavier once a week for a conditioning treatment.  And it smells yummy.


 Thank You! I actually love products that have that natural rose smell, there is something comforting about it. Amika...not familiar with their products so I may look into that. I just noticed, I am getting the Gloss Moderne in my box...let's see how that one works, too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone who got box 17, what (highlight) flavor larabar did you get?


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my boxes today!!!

The Manna Kadar shimmer lotion is being sampled in two shades and I got a sample of each between my two boxes. The lighter shade is a perfect highlight for my pale skin. The darker color, not so much, but I tried it as a cream eyeshadow and it worked.

 
Also, I just put on the Oscar de la Renta perfume and at first I wasn't a fan, but the more I smell it, the more I really like it. It's very sophisticated not sickly sweet like the other perfume sample I got, Eau Flirt - which smells nothing like pumpkin or lavender to me, it's all citrus. 
  Does anyone have luck putting on two coats of Blinc mascara? It dries so fast!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nevermind, it was discussed already!! I'm a little slow!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking # hasn't updated its been 4 days, I already copied the tracking number on the USPS tracking &amp; nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Either they haven't sent my box and they just sent me a tracking # or its lost super sad


 Do you usually recieve it faster? My box hasn't been updated since Monday morning, and it's local but hasn't moved since. They always do that with my Myglam and Birchbox- holding it for about a week before it gets to me. =( So hopefully it's that and not lost.


----------



## serendipity720 (Jul 13, 2012)

people who are asking if you always get an intro box- Last month (june) was my first box and I didn't get an intro box, I got a regular box with the full sized stila, but I did sign up at the very end of may or early june. I finally got my july box today! I don't know what box number I got but it was:

color club-blue ming

eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in black

harvey prince hello (so glad this has a spray bottle!!)

jouer luminizing moisture tint 

extras:

it says tea forte minteas  but actually I got the larabar in bananas foster. maybe they ran out of mints? On my birchbox account it shows the larabar. 

and of course I got the headphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Over all I am super happy, kinda wanted the mints but oh well, It seems I am always getting food! (I got a bar of some type last month too).

I was most disappointed with the jouer luminizing tint because it is sooooo tiny, but at least it matches my skin tone. I love the nail polish color and will obviously use the eye liner too!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you usually recieve it faster? My box hasn't been updated since Monday morning, and it's local but hasn't moved since. They always do that with my Myglam and Birchbox- holding it for about a week before it gets to me. =( So hopefully it's that and not lost.


 It varies every single month sometimes they ship it out on the 8th or sometimes on the 10th.

They sent me a tracking # on Tuesday and I click on it but it says that its not even in the system to please give it up to 24 hours to 48 hours for it to "activate" so does USPS website.

Which is weird because usually by the next day it will have updated. Not sure if anyone has gone through this same issue.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 13, 2012)

> people who are asking if you always get an intro box- Last month (june) was my first box and I didn't get an intro box, I got a regular box with the full sized stila, but I did sign up at the very end of may or early june. I finally got my july box today! I don't know what box number I got but it was: color club-blue ming eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in black harvey prince hello (so glad this has a spray bottle!!) jouer luminizing moisture tintÂ  extras: it says tea forte minteas Â but actually I got the larabar in bananas foster. maybe they ran out of mints? On my birchbox account it shows the larabar.Â  and of course I got the headphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Over all I am super happy, kinda wanted the mints but oh well, It seems I am always getting food! (I got a bar of some type last month too). I was most disappointed with the jouer luminizing tint because it is sooooo tiny, but at least it matches my skin tone. I love the nail polish color and will obviously use the eye liner too!Â


 Wow you got a great box! I would have loved that one!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who got box 17, what (highlight) flavor larabar did you get?


  Cherry cobbler


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cherry cobbler


Thx


----------



## jac a (Jul 13, 2012)

> I also have a Bose and I LOVE it.


 they are awesome! i love to take them on the plane. a must!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people who are asking if you always get an intro box- Last month (june) was my first box and I didn't get an intro box, I got a regular box with the full sized stila, but I did sign up at the very end of may or early june. I finally got my july box today! I don't know what box number I got but it was:
> 
> ...


for everyone who is saying their jouer lmt is tiny, is there a pic anywhere? i guess i can't picture it


----------



## shammycat (Jul 13, 2012)

Long time Lurker, first time poster:

I got box number 4, and two of my samples were missing (Live in Love and the Jouer Moisturizing Tint). The Eyeko Skinny Liner is bright purple, so the only really usable sample is the Boscia blotting sheets. The Cherry Cobbler Larabar was good, but the headphones are crap (tossed off to sister).

I'm really hoping next month is a great box.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Plus, I need a really great, moisturing hair mask, so suggestions on that would be great (I see a few on their site). I spent a few hours at Ulta last night looking at hair masks and finally came home with several shampoos and a packet of a Macadamia Oil Hair Mask so I could use it today and get an idea...I was so overwhelmed. Seems like hair masks are getting really popular lately.
> 
> Suggestions Please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really love the Macadamia Natural Oil mask.  I use it once or twice a week and it stays with me through a couple washings.  It smells awesome too.  Not long ago Target had a 2 pack of them that was the same price as the single I had just bought at Ulta.


----------



## redfox (Jul 13, 2012)

So I didn't realize that the Klorane Shampoo and Conditioner is specifically for blondes until I read the info on the BB site.  I wish I would have known before I found out what my box was! This would probably have helped me narrow it down since I'm blonde (I'm wearing a wig in my picture).  Anyway, I received my shipping email on Monday and it just updated yesterday.  It says it was in NJ yesterday but now it's in Atlanta so maybe I'll receive it before the expected delivery date of the 17th.  Also, I'm receiving Box #22.  The weight is 0.5700.  Seems like I'll enjoy most everything except the bronzer.  Not a huge fan of bronzer in general  so if someone wants to do a trade pm me.  I'd like to try the eyeko in colors other than olive.  Probably willing to trade the blinc mascara for that as well.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time Lurker, first time poster:
> 
> ...


If you don't want the purple eyeko liner, and are interested in trading let me know.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 13, 2012)

> My tracking # hasn't updated its been 4 days, I already copied the tracking number on the USPS tracking &amp; nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either they haven't sent my box and they just sent me a tracking # or its lost super sadÂ


 I'm having the very same problem. I got my email Tuesday, but it still isn't updated with any info. I did email Birchbox, but just got the autoreply.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 13, 2012)

> quick, someone help me decide if i should trade away the (highlight) mascara or try it. cos i love to try stuff. hehe. itchy twitchy fingers. but i want an eyeliner so bad! any takers? ... i won't be able to resist opening it for very long. heh heh the jouer TM and alterna hair stuff are both up for trade too btw Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got that in a previous box. I know a lot of people seem to like it, but I really didn't care for it. I say trade.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the very same problem. I got my email Tuesday, but it still isn't updated with any info. I did email Birchbox, but just got the autoreply.


I'm in the same boat.  =(  If it doesn't update by Monday I'll probably email them as well.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that in a previous box. I know a lot of people seem to like it, but I really didn't care for it. I say trade.


i love new mascaras but i don't need anything lengthening so it's going for trade~

i'm fine with my cheapo stuff lol


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 13, 2012)

> Mine hasn't updated since last Friday, I did contact birchbox few times regarding this since I did have another shipping notice which updated rather quickly and I live on the east coast too. I will be getting a replacement box since it's been about a week and still no updates. I would try contacting their CS if you have no information available from the tracking link since it's been a few days already.


 I'm waiting to hear back. Hopefully I just have a faulty tracking number.


----------



## shammycat (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone have tips on using the Boscia blotting sheets?

I can't seem to get any actual blotting/oil reduction when using them.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone else received a box different than the one your profile states you are supposed to have received? Because, that was a weird surprise...


----------



## shammycat (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question:
> 
> For those who have received your box, and the shipping date was for the 16th (to be delivered by), did the shipping info update to say it was out for delivery or did was it not updated?  Trying to figure out if there's a shot in hell of me getting my box today (on my birthday) cause that'd be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine was due for the 16th, but arrived today!


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else received a box different than the one your profile states you are supposed to have received?
> 
> Because, that was a weird surprise...


They had a "warehouse switchup" (according to the BB girl I talked to on the phone) and a lot of people who were supposed to get #15 got #3 and vice versa. I'm not sure about other boxes. Call them and they will comp you August's box and update your online info for feedback.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone on the westcoast get their box today?! I still have another hour till the mail lady show up wondering if Ill get an early surprise.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back. Hopefully I just have a faulty tracking number.


 This happens to me every month, I can never track my box.  The first month BB looked into it they said there's nothing they can do about it because it's the UPSMI site, not them that has the problem.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone on the westcoast get their box today?! I still have another hour till the mail lady show up wondering if Ill get an early surprise.


I live in Riverside - I got one of my boxes today. According to the tracking it was shipped on July 9th and had a projected delivery date of July 16th so getting it today was a welcome surprise. =]


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 13, 2012)

> i love new mascaras but i don't need anything lengthening so it's going for trade~
> 
> i'm fine with my cheapo stuff lol


 I bought it years ago and loathed it, but I saw some discussion that the sample actually works better than the full size and has a better brush. In any case, it wasn't lengthening or thickening for me, and I'd trade without a second's thought.

There was discussion a few pages back about the Color Club nail polish. I received the Clambake Coral and I hated it the first time I tried it. Streaky, messy, uneven formula. The second time I shook it really hard before each application and it went on much better and my pedi has lasted for almost a month now.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in Riverside - I got one of my boxes today. According to the tracking it was shipped on July 9th and had a projected delivery date of July 16th so getting it today was a welcome surprise. =]


 

My boxs projected date is the 17th. Grrrr maybe tomorrow than??? hehe I can hope!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 13, 2012)

> Mine was due for the 16th, but arrived today!


 Mine says scheduled for delivery on 7/16 but man did I just get a surprise in my mailbox...i got it today! I checked the tracking this morning and it was transferred from UPS to post office which is 2 hours away so I thought "ooh, I might get it tomorrow" well, after I checked my mail I checked the tracking and it now says "received by local post office" but not out for delivery, which it obviously was. Good luck!! Still no tracking info or even page update for my second box, but at least my first is here! Got the Larabar nut roll, stainiac (i missed last month), bronzer (scary!! For me ), dirt scrub (meh) harvey prince perfume, and of course headphones, which my daughter is excited for. Can't say I'm disappointed, but would have loved mascara/liner/gloss/shadow lol can't win em all, right?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 13, 2012)

> Does anyone have tips on using the Boscia blotting sheets?
> 
> I can't seem to get any actual blotting/oil reduction when using them.


 I hope this is  a fluke because I just ordered them with my 3 month discount. I was surprised to get the discount because I thought it was just for the monthly subs.


----------



## davesmsperfect (Jul 13, 2012)

My box was: 

Ahava purifying mask

Laura Geller double dipped lipstick Manna Kadar sheer glo shimmer lotion Oscar de la Renta perfume sample BB earbuds
Wasn't a terrible box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 13, 2012)

All 3 of mine will be here next week. O well, something to look forward to I guess


----------



## JessP (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone on the westcoast get their box today?! I still have another hour till the mail lady show up wondering if Ill get an early surprise.


 I'm in SD and haven't received my box yet, but hoping for a surprise early delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It didn't ship until the 11th, though, so I'll probably get it next week.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else received a box different than the one your profile states you are supposed to have received?
> 
> Because, that was a weird surprise...


 *Yes, on BOTH my accounts! Call them and you'll get next month's box free! Plus they'll fix it so you can leave your product fb. They know about the mix-up.*


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> quick, someone help me decide if i should trade away the (highlight) mascara or try it. cos i love to try stuff. hehe. itchy twitchy fingers. but i want an eyeliner so bad! any takers?
> 
> ...


----------



## amandah (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahh i got a box 3/15 switchup too. I am kinda bummed. I was looking forward to box 15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serendipity720 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't have a picture of it (my camera needs charged ha.) but it says .07 fl oz/23 ml. I would say like one use? Maybe two if you don't use a lot. It is about the same width and length of my pinky finger- if that helps at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm not too bummed about it because I did get the nail polish AND eyeko eye stick, so two really great products I'll use. Obviously the eyeko is full size, Idk about the color club, it is really tiny so probably not full sized? but a really good size anyway.


----------



## Lainy (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsgaylonj (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry for being lame, but I looked all over birchbox and my profile and I for the life of me can not figure out how to tell which box I was 'supposed' to have received. This is my 3rd month of getting them, though, and this is the 1st one I just don't care for at all.


----------



## davesmsperfect (Jul 13, 2012)

Head to: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1  should show your box &amp; allow you to head to the products to review &amp; get your points.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone on the westcoast get their box today?! I still have another hour till the mail lady show up wondering if Ill get an early surprise.


 Me! lol I got my 2 today and my estmated date was tuesday so im thrilled! I got it and opened it up.


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 13, 2012)

still waiting for a delivery notification :|


----------



## mrsgaylonj (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. That worked, but like I'm seeing people they got box # .....whatever, but I don't see a box number. I'm really not dumb, I swear, maybe having a brain dead day after tending to this hyper spaz 2 year old!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

hey who all got a welcome box this month? i was told every gift sub (3 month anyway) started with a welcome box automatically , even though the account has been active before. (gifted my second self  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
so - is 28 the welcome box? or is 27 one as well?  since it has the stainiac .. and i guess 29 too?


----------



## Max88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my box today. I received box 5. I was hoping to get one with the Stila lipgloss. It's not a bad box for me so I don't know why I'm just feeling kind of meh about it. I think I'm going to let August be my last box. 

Edited: My mistake, I received box 11.


----------



## samplegal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems I'm supposed to get Box 8, anyone else?
> 
> ...


 I'm also a fan of the By Terry Creme de Rose. I think the texture and scent are gorgeous, and for me, not strong at all.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. I received box 5. I was hoping to get one with the Stila lipgloss. It's not a bad box for me so I don't know why I'm just feeling kind of meh about it. I think I'm going to let August be my last box.



ahh jealous! box 5 is my dream box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jul 13, 2012)

> Me! lol I got my 2 today andÂ my estmated date was tuesday so im thrilled! I got it and opened it up.


 i hope i come home to a surprise too! we have the same delivery date


----------



## xheidi (Jul 13, 2012)

just got my box...but disappointed.

one of the earbuds doesn't have sound. did anyone experience this?

also, the color club nail polish came out to be really watery despite how great the color looked through the bottle. anyone experience this also?

i should email birch box about it...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my box...but disappointed.
> 
> ...


bummer about the earphones! i haven't tried mine yet =/

the polish: roll it in your palms for a few minutes, like more than you think is necessary - might just not have been blended well. can't hurt, anyway !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought it years ago and loathed it, but I saw some discussion that the sample actually works better than the full size and has a better brush. In any case, it wasn't lengthening or thickening for me, and I'd trade without a second's thought.
> 
> There was discussion a few pages back about the Color Club nail polish. I received the Clambake Coral and I hated it the first time I tried it. Streaky, messy, uneven formula. The second time I shook it really hard before each application and it went on much better and my pedi has lasted for almost a month now.


 That's one of the colors I got. Thanks for the tip. I'll try it again, and hope it will be better. I do like the colors.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> bummer about the earphones! i haven't tried mine yet =/
> ...


 I've been shaking it non-stop for quite some time and it's still like that. maybe the product is old?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love the Macadamia Natural Oil mask.  I use it once or twice a week and it stays with me through a couple washings.  It smells awesome too.  Not long ago Target had a 2 pack of them that was the same price as the single I had just bought at Ulta.


 I bought the mask and oil when they had that sale! And I've been to a few different Targets recently and they still are selling the two packs. I noticed that not all the Targets had the shelfs full as before but for anyone still interested i'd say go and check it out. makes sure to look throught all the ailes really good. also im a newbie here and wondering about the 3 month and 6 month code. is it a discount? thx!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been shaking it non-stop for quite some time and it's still like that. maybe the product is old?



boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm not sure, i didn't get a nailpolish this time even though i really wanted it! lol.


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the mask and oil when they had that sale! And I've been to a few different Targets recently and they still are selling the two packs. I noticed that not all the Targets had the shelfs full as before but for anyone still interested i'd say go and check it out. makes sure to look throught all the ailes really good. also im a newbie here and wondering about the 3 month and 6 month code. is it a discount? thx!


 the code is for 20% off your total purchase in the birchbox store


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be getting this box. What color is the lip gloss?


 It's in "Wind"


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the code is for 20% off your total purchase in the birchbox store


 thanks!


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG!  I am so frustrated with bb customer service!! So i am going to vent--sorry~

I emailed them on the same brand/same scent sample of the perfume i received.  I got it in march and now again in july.  It shows up on my box historty page as well.

you would think that they would be able to see this --SMH--

however its been like four emails and they say the same thing:

that i received a different scent. huh?  i have them in front of me, they are not different.  my page doesnt show different--box in march shows the same perfume: brand and scent as the one in july.. i do not see what they are looking at--

I understand that you can get the same brand just different scents, colors, etc... i get it....

its like they are not even reading my emails just sending the same response.

and for petes sake it is a perfume sample of all things.... dime a dozen. I just think i should not be getting the SAME (identical...not different in scent color brand... but SAME) of anything esp. since this is only my fifth box.... not like i have subbed for over a year so something like that may happen.. but they are pretty much calling me a liar telling me i received something i did not receive.

to me not so good customer service. idk.

ok I am done ranting.  deep breaths.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2012)

S 

 Love my boxes!both box #2s. Exact same items. The link below will be close up photos if anyone want to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall amazing box, Not happy about the teeny tiny jouer but the stila and bb were amazing!



close up



Items in the dumpling. Tiny jouer!!!!

See! tiny!

Stilas in camera. not too bad, I just wish I would have gotten diff colors.

Cocoa mintsx2



2 pairs of blue headphones. not the best quality, but it looks cool!

Full vial and its huge!



And last but not least, Beautyblenders!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  I am so frustrated with bb customer service!! So i am going to vent--sorry~
> 
> ...


 I think you should give them a call instead. I have noticed that they respond better when spoken to, rather than contacted over emails.....


----------



## anida (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh of course i got the eyeko eyeliner in black.
> 
> does anyone want to trade? i'm interested in any of the other colors (olive, purple blue). i really just don't want black because i have a black i like a lot already.


I received the eyeko liner in olive. Do you want to trade?


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should give them a call instead. I have noticed that they respond better when spoken to, rather than contacted over emails.....


 I probably should.  now i have a feeling i will be getting all the 'punishment' boxes lol.... ugh


----------



## tulippop (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Stila palette in boxes 13, 14 or 18?  I'd love to see what it looks like.  My shipping still hasn't updated so I want to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## davesmsperfect (Jul 13, 2012)

I read it's just eyeshadow cards.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2012)

So the jouer samples in box 2 was tiny. Bummed because i really had high hopes for it.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 13, 2012)

Just used BB points to get free purity cleanser. I am 2 months in but have 3 subscriptions and purchased my mom a gift one, so I just am racking up points. Its SUCH a nice bonus to get those points back. I feel like a lot of the boxes are worth at least $30, have GREAT products, and they really only cost $5 in theory since typically you get at least 50 points per box via feedback. This month all 3 boxes had 7 items, so I cant complain. So glad I found this company. 

So here is my total list of items across 3 boxes. Probably going to trade something. Was hoping for purple eyeliner (I have hazel eyes)  but got green instead. Would be willing to trade this..

I got :

* Oscar de la Renta perfume x 1 -- Smells nice. Will probably use it. On the fence. Would trade if someone wanted it.  * Stila eyeliner - 1 in black and 1 in olive -- I am HORRIBLE with liquid liner and this product is a miracle. I can actually use it and it looks GREAT. So happy to receive this and would love the purple in place of olive..  * Luna Bar - 1 in bananas foster and 1 in cherry cobler -- Not a fan of these bars. Giving them away to people I know.  * Stila Lipgloss - 1 in camera -- Nice color. Somewhat sticky, but I like any gloss really.  * Beauty Blender (need to get a cleaner now!) - I like this, just might save it until winter now when I use the heavier foundation * Harvey perfume in Hello - Didnt like this at first. Tried it on and after 20 mins it isnt so strong and actually smells very nice . I got two of these. * Jouer Moisturizing Tint - Love this. I got it as a sample with SS and now I have two from these boxes, one in golden and one in bronze. This is VERY tiny (compared to SS) but I've been using them as highlighters, so they last longer. Havent used golden yet so also willing to trade. Will definitely be buying this product down the line though, I really like it.  *Earbuds - 2 pairs. REALLY dont like these. Plugged them in for my workout and could barely hear my music. Switched to my real earbuds and they were 100x better (And cost $10). Just low quality. Would have preferred to not have them at all , TBH.  * Mints - Got these in cocoa. Havent tried them and am happy to trade. Dont like chocolate and mint and dont like tea, so I'm thinking these wont be my style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> * Hair Mask and Oil - Used the mask -- it works nice as a leave in conditioner. Havent tried the oil yet, but its a tiny packet.   
I think thats everything? For $30 I am happy with the wide variety, plus the roughly $21 in points I've received back. Versus Glossybox, which is 21, I get a lot more value here. Was happy with all 3 as the main items in the boxes were different and all nice. Made me very happy!


----------



## sandrasrockinit (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my box today. I'm pretty pleased with all but two things. 2/5 isn't that bad





I'm not digging how the perfume and scrub smell so those are going up for swap.


----------



## Carol Ann (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> She can 'review' box 15 as a work of fiction; Birchbox would never know the difference!


 That's true...I did call them though and they are not charging her for a box in August.  So, we'll deal.  She was really looking forward to the Juliette perfume because her daughter is named Juliette.  I think I might go to the website someone previously mentioned and order some Juliette Has A Gun samples.  Thanks


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had 2 Color Club nail polishes from BB before, and found them both to be the texture you describe. I think the formulation is really lousy, and doesn't even go on evenly. I'll never buy Color Club and hope I don't get any more from BB.


My Age of Aquarius is so easy to put on, but the one I just got (blue-ming) is awful and streaky.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

I got Box 6!!!!  I'm just gonna be a total dork and say I'm really happy with it!!  At first I was bummed that there was no mascara (but fingers crossed, I have a pending trade for it).  

I am such a sucker for BB creams right now--so excited to try the Boscia.  The nail polish is such a pretty summer color.  It's gonna be on my toes this weekend!  Thought I was gonna trade the Stila, but it's actually such a pretty color (I got Action) that I'm thinking of keeping it. Not a big perfume sample girl, but this is a nice scent.  I'm even excited for the earphones.  I'm a runner and always need some backup pairs.  Minteas might go up for trade, but it would be easier to eat them!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 13, 2012)

are those full sized glosses that we are getting? or the mini ones?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are those full sized glosses that we are getting? or the mini ones?


 The mini--It's 0.05 oz/1.5ml


----------



## melonz (Jul 13, 2012)

> SÂ
> 
> Â Love my boxes!both box #2s. Exact same items. The link below will be close up photos if anyone want to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall amazing box, Not happy about the teeny tiny jouer but the stila and bb were amazing!
> 
> ...





Spoiler: More closeup shots of Box #2



Ahhhh!!! I'm soo jealous. I hope I get a beautyblender soon!


----------



## Dots (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions on the hair masques. I tried the Macadamia Oil one today and it smells amazing as my hair dries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 13, 2012)

> OMG!Â  I am so frustrated with bb customer service!! So i am going to vent--sorry~ I emailed them on the same brand/same scent sample of the perfume i received.Â  I got it in march and now again in july.Â  It shows up on my box historty page as well. you would think that they would be able to see this --SMH-- however its been like four emails and they say the same thing: thatÂ i received a different scent. huh?Â  i have them in front of me, they are not different.Â  my page doesnt show different--box in march shows the same perfume: brand and scent as the one in july.. i do not see what they are looking at-- I understand thatÂ you can get the same brand just different scents, colors, etc... i get it.... its like they are not even reading my emails just sending the same response. and for petes sake it is a perfume sample of all things.... dime a dozen. I just think i should not be getting the SAME (identical...not different in scent color brand... but SAME) of anything esp. since this is only my fifth box.... not like i have subbed for over a year so something like that may happen.. but they are pretty much calling me a liar telling me i received something i did not receive. to me not so good customer service. idk. ok I am done ranting.Â  deep breaths.Â


 I would be tempted to email a photo of the 2 scents side by side, just to prove the point.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mini--It's 0.05 oz/1.5ml


 thanks. not bad still. it's just that everything always looks bigger in pictures lol


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in Southern CA and I got mine today!



> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone on the westcoast get their box today?! I still have another hour till the mail lady show up wondering if Ill get an early surprise.


----------



## aiceskating (Jul 13, 2012)

I got mine today and I some really great stuff. I was a little mad though because I didnâ€™t get anything from the brands they were advertising for like Stila, Oscar de le Renta, ect.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

What box did you get?



> Originally Posted by *aiceskating* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today and I some really great stuff. I was a little mad though because I didnâ€™t get anything from the brands they were advertising for like Stila, Oscar de le Renta, ect.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

Quick question:  Can you gift a one month sub?  I only see options for 3, 6 or year.  TIA.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

Really the 0.17 is the big one?  Haha I thought I got the small one!  I guess I should be happy cause it's full!  Color is Glow.

Sorry meant to use the quote, don't know how to delete a post!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

Really the 0.17 is the big one?  Haha I thought I got the small one!  I guess I should be happy cause it's full!  Color is Glow.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww you got the big jouer!


----------



## astokes (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question:  Can you gift a one month sub?  I only see options for 3, 6 or year.  TIA.


Nope. I guess technically you could make an account for that person and then cancel it after the first month/before the second is charged.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be tempted to email a photo of the 2 scents side by side, just to prove the point.


 Along with screen shots of both box lists. Beat them with the obvious information until they give in lol


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 13, 2012)

My two boxes were delivered to Seattle TWO days ago...i live less than an hour away, and they won't be delivered till Monday.  That kinda pisses me off! Mail all over the state takes only one night, so what is the hold up with these? ridiculous.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I was trying to help a friend off the "wait list" by gifting a one month sub (with points) then she could pay after the 1st month!  This is probably why they have it this way though!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I guess technically you could make an account for that person and then cancel it after the first month/before the second is charged.


----------



## melonz (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two boxes were delivered to Seattle TWO days ago...i live less than an hour away, and they won't be delivered till Monday.  That kinda pisses me off! Mail all over the state takes only one night, so what is the hold up with these? ridiculous.


 Same with me!! I live IN Seattle. My boxes NEVER arrive on time. It is sooo frustrating. It also says on my delivery conf that it arrived on the 11th and I still haven't gotten it today.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two boxes were delivered to Seattle TWO days ago...i live less than an hour away, and they won't be delivered till Monday.  That kinda pisses me off! Mail all over the state takes only one night, so what is the hold up with these? ridiculous.


 Sometimes I just want to call the post office and say "listen.. I'll just come get it."


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two boxes were delivered to Seattle TWO days ago...i live less than an hour away, and they won't be delivered till Monday.  That kinda pisses me off! Mail all over the state takes only one night, so what is the hold up with these? ridiculous.


 The estimated delivery date could be wrong. Mine's been in my town since monday morning, estimated delivery date was today and it still hasn't moved. tisk tisk.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got box 6 and i luv luv the stila lip glaze, its amazing, im planning on buying the trio with my bb points. I I'm not sure how to get to the trade thread so I thought I'd just post it. I got the color club blue ming, I'll trade for anything just not the ear buds, ear plugs, and Lara bar. Just let me know if your interested. Shauna


----------



## kaysta (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The estimated delivery date could be wrong. Mine's been in my town since monday morning, estimated delivery date was today and it still hasn't moved. tisk tisk.


 Same here.  My box has been pending transfer to USPS for 2 days.


----------



## Babyeyez13 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was hoping someone could tell me what I should do... My birch box arrived today! Yay! But... The contents are not what is displayed on the birch box website that I was supposed to get...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do I just email them? I won't be able to feedback the products I did receive since they are waaay different.


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babyeyez13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was hoping someone could tell me what I should do... My birch box arrived today! Yay! But... The contents are not what is displayed on the birch box website that I was supposed to get...
> 
> 
> ...


 Call them tomorrow during their hours. this happened to a lot of us and they'll comp your august box and maybe send you the box you were supposed to get, depending on if they have enough in their inventory


----------



## Babyeyez13 (Jul 13, 2012)

I did.... I opened my box &amp; my husband even noticed that it wasnt what my profile states....


----------



## Babyeyez13 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for the info! I'll give them a call tomorrow! I have a feeling their phone lines are gonna be busy...


----------



## emielli (Jul 13, 2012)

I received my box today and I loved it! I feel like this month is the best one in the past few months (then again, I feel like I'm starting to say that every month now).


----------



## meaganola (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Age of Aquarius is so easy to put on, but the one I just got (blue-ming) is awful and streaky.


 I've tried about a half-dozen or so Color Club creams, and they're all watery and streaky.  I always get sucked into a certain color and forget this or convince myself that *this* one will be different, and it never is.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my box today, on the same day I got my Glamour magazine this month. I was more excited by this coincidence than maybe I should have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got box 13.

Did anyone receive this box, too? Or any box containing the...

Klorane Chamomile Shampoo?
It says it is specifically targeted toward (natural or chemically-created) *blonde* hair. Well, I have (dark) blonde hair, so win for me, but I wondered how many people got this who do not have blonde hair? Did BB actually tailor something to our profile, or was this just a lucky coincidence for me? I'm not even sure I filled out what color my hair is in my profile -- is this an option on the profile?

Just curious!

Also I was surprised to find that I liked

the Jouer lip enhancer and the Juliette Has a Gun fragrance sample! Yay!


----------



## libbs07 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my box today! It was box #8. I haven't tried anything yet, but I'm excited to see how everything works out! I've quit peeking prior to actually receiving the box--helps with box envy!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, on the same day I got my Glamour magazine this month. I was more excited by this coincidence than maybe I should have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG my boxes finally updated with an expected delivery date of July 19th.  Yah!  Though I wish there wasn't such a huge time difference between when people get the boxes.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How big is the mascara? Is it a small size or a full size?


from a blog i found, about the mascara size

*Blinc: Mascara*

Sample Size:  0.141  oz

Full Size: 0.21 oz

Full Size Price: $26.00

Sample Value: $17.45


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

speaking of the blinc mascara - i am going to the post office tomorrow to do my trade packages for the week, so if anyone had a black eyeko skinny eyeliner to swap for the mascara with me, hit me up tonight!  i have someone waiting to hear back from me about a different color but i really want the black so i am rambling at you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a small one.  per the tube Net weight 0.141 oz/4g



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How big is the mascara? Is it a small size or a full size?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time Lurker, first time poster:
> 
> ...


I would totally use a bright purple liner. Maybe I have something you'd like to trade?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tips on using the Boscia blotting sheets?
> 
> I can't seem to get any actual blotting/oil reduction when using them.


I find they work really well a few hours after I have applied foundation and finishing powder, when my oil starts to seep through. They take away the excess oil and eliminate the need for me to schlep on more powder to matte-ify.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, on the same day I got my Glamour magazine this month. I was more excited by this coincidence than maybe I should have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 14, 2012)

Did everyone with the .17 Jouer get it in the shade Glow? My profile shows that I have a light skin tone.. From samples I recieved from Jouer,, Golden (a shade lighter than Glow) was as dark as I could go when I am using St Tropez self tanner.. If I'm not using fake tanner then I use Pearl. If its not close then I will just swap it.. opinions?


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 14, 2012)

I got box 1. The Ahava mask was too drying for my skin, the luminizer was underwhelming, I didn't care for the perfume, and earbuds don't work in my ears, but I really dig the lipstick, so between that and the 50 points I'm a happy camper. Sorry for not spoilering stuff. I'm assuming that people who aware they're getting box 1 by now are also aware of the contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaysta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  My box has been pending transfer to USPS for 2 days.


 I've only been subscribed for 3 months, and in May they held it for over a week, last month they held it locally for 4 days, and this month so far 5 days. They do the same with Myglam but not my other subscriptions which makes me think that maybe the UPS MI shipping is somehow seperate from their regular mail and they don't rush with it or something. That's my only logical theory to explain it. I wish I can just drive there myself to pick it up lol.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box 1. The Ahava mask was too drying for my skin, the luminizer was underwhelming, I didn't care for the perfume, and earbuds don't work in my ears, but I really dig the lipstick, so between that and the 50 points I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Sorry for not spoilering stuff. I'm assuming that people who aware they're getting box 1 by now are also aware of the contents.


 Yea I think the lipstick makes up for everything else, what color did u get?


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> from a blog i found, about the mascara size
> ...


 Wow thats a great sample! I am very excited to try it when my box gets to me


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 14, 2012)

I've had some blemishes that just won't go away for a few months now. I tried the suki clay cleanser, toner, and moisture oil last night. When I woke up the spots were nearly gone! Great stuff.

I tried the suki exfoliating cleanser this morning. It's a little tough to get out of the foil packet. It's not a liquid at all, looks like brown sugar. Once it hits water in your palms it turns to a creamy, granulated wash, very cool. My skin is sooo smooth and healthy tonight. I'm definitely going to use my points for the kit. Highly recommend!


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Jul 14, 2012)

So, I opened my Manna shimmer lotion and...I can't seem to get it shut again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone have any tips? I'm worried about it drying out (or getting everywhere!) I don't really have anything to de-pot it in, so if it lasts until tomorrow I might have to grab something at the store, lol!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 14, 2012)

The cap snaps into it if you tear it off and turn it upside down.


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my box(box. 8) today and i have to admit i was overly excited since i forced myself not to peek at my birchbox early. I really shouldn't of gotten so excited since i am somewhat happy but disappointed at the same time.I honestly thought since birchbox was having a glamour magazine themed box i would've received makeup samples, not shimmer lotion.I wanted that eyeliner! oh well you win some and lose some.At least i get to leave feedback to 7 items. Hope everyone enjoys there boxes






Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin

Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection

LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Suki Balancing Regimen

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box(box 5) today and i have to admit i was overly excited since i forced myself not to peek at my birchbox early. I really shouldn't of gotten so excited since i am somewhat happy but disappointed at the same time.I honestly thought since birchbox was having a glamour magazine themed box i would've received makeup samples, not shimmer lotion.I wanted that eyeliner! oh well you win some and lose some.At least i get to leave feedback to 7 items. Hope everyone enjoys there box
> 
> ...


 Did you get the darker shade of the shimmer lotion? It was too dark for my skin to use as a highlight, but tonight I used Mac paint pot in painterly as an eyeshadow base and then used the shimmer lotion in my crease. It  was the perfect no-make-up makeup for a summer night. Painterly concealed all my dark veins and the shimmer lotion gave me a nice subtle glow!


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

omg i didn't even know that the shimmer lotion came in different shades? i looks like i received the shade in paradise.I'm really not a fan of the color but using it as an eyeshadow base is a perfect idea thanks for the tip it seems like it would make a better eyeshadow base then a lotion that highlights some features on my face or body.cant wait to try it thank you!


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 14, 2012)

> Yea I think the lipstick makes up for everything else, what color did u get?


 Caribbean Kiss. It's two colors, half pinky rose and half bronze pink. It's very neutral and wearable, either as separate shades or together. I'm not usually super impressed by "exclusive to Birchbox" shades, but this one is really nice.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babyeyez13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did.... I opened my box &amp; my husband even noticed that it wasnt what my profile states....


 
I think that's adorable that you have a sweet husband that's tuned in enough to know what you're getting and notice that it wasn't what your profile stated.  That fits the definition of best friends to a tee, huh?  Have you been married long?  My sweetie and I have been married a long time and he knows how many subs I get and watches me with some fascination as I slather new potions on at night or complements me on new makeup looks, "You look really pretty tonight - different somehow than usual pretty" with a confused look as to what is different.  Yesterday it was a lip stain, a new mascara and using a Clinique cool brow thingy that has dark blonde thick pencil/shadow on one end and a highlighter on the other end.  I got that as a gift a while ago and just opened it to look at thinking about trading it ('cause I'm not blonde) and tried it before I could help myself, so if it wasn't for me, it would have went to one of my friends but I fell in love with it!  Really defined without TOO much color, especially in summer, I didn't want heavy, overly dark brows.

I got my husband to put on some eye cream with a sneaky massage.  I saw a beauty tip where it shows you how to take the cream and smooth it under and then over and around your eye socket as a massage going in circles and at first I thought, "hmm, sure, way for the companies to sell more pricy eye cream" 'cause it was from marketing, I think.  But one night I put on too much and did it and it was like a miracle!  It actually drains your lymphatic system in your face and you can feel the results in your sinuses.  He loved it.  He's not a guy to use potions, he uses the shaving products from Birchbox Man but that's about it.  But everyone can use some preventative maintenance, right?  And it's a really relaxing massage before bed, I'm going to look up some more facial massage techniques just from that, it has me intrigued.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 14, 2012)

so, i'm just in love with prince harvey hello. i've liked most of the perfume samples i've gotten (besides miss dior, i mean it smelled nice but not for a 21 year old) but none of them really had much staying power and didn't interest me enough to spend money on them. but i think i'm considering saving up points for the prince harvey one.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, i'm just in love with prince harvey hello. i've liked most of the perfume samples i've gotten (besides miss dior, i mean it smelled nice but not for a 21 year old) but none of them really had much staying power and didn't interest me enough to spend money on them. but i think i'm considering saving up points for the prince harvey one.


 I'm in love with it too! Seriously so happy to get a sample of it this month.


----------



## merkington (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, i'm just in love with prince harvey hello. i've liked most of the perfume samples i've gotten (besides miss dior, i mean it smelled nice but not for a 21 year old) but none of them really had much staying power and didn't interest me enough to spend money on them. but i think i'm considering saving up points for the prince harvey one.


 Man, now I'm wishing I got it in my box! Guess I'll hit up the trade thread for that one.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sooooo not a foundation girl, and got the Boscia BB Cream in my box (#5).  Just tried it and it is AMAZING.   Doesn't feel like I have anything on my face right now and the coverage is decent without looking like you're wearing anything to cover blemishes.  If you didn't receive a sample of this in your box, I'd say the price tag for a full size is worth it.  My skin is acne prone and I have t-zone oiliness &amp; I do not feel this makes my face greasy at all.


 Boscia sold me on BB creams! I got a sample from Sephora so I could see what the fuss was about, and bought the full size in next to no time. The Boscia BB cream holds up longer through a day than most regular foundations, even in this heat, and I don't look like an oil slick by the time I leave work.


----------



## manuri (Jul 14, 2012)

> I got my box(box 5) today and i have to admit i was overly excited since i forced myself not to peek at my birchbox early. I really shouldn't of gotten so excited since i am somewhat happy but disappointed at the same time.I honestly thought since birchbox was having a glamour magazine themed box i would've received makeup samples, not shimmer lotion.I wanted that eyeliner! oh well you win some and lose some.At least i get to leave feedback to 7 items. Hope everyone enjoys there box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- trading thread:Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127240/lizzie123-trading-thread#post_1906279 Your box doesn't look like box 5 contents..


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2012)

So my husband tried to the head phone last night (I had warned him people on the forum said they were crappy) and he tells me "this is like listening to people talking through styrofoam."  I go do you mean tin can?  He said "No a tin can is a tinny sound and these are just muffled."  To the trash can they went.  He also got my tea mints (I got cocoa).  Giving the Jouer to my coworker.

I too love the Harvey Prince Hello.  Glad it is a good size sample!  (Well it's taller than some of the other ones and it has the spray pump thingie.  I have got perfume 5/7 months with BB and 2 of the 5 had the little stopper, which I always manage to spill everywhere!)


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

ooops i copied the wrong list thanks for catching that fixed


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally received my BB! And it is awesome this month! I was super happy about the eyeko skinny liner but I'm pretty bummed about the earphones since they're in super cute colors! This is probably the only BB I've actually liked since I've subbed ;]


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tips on using the Boscia blotting sheets?
> 
> I can't seem to get any actual blotting/oil reduction when using them.


Just press it on the face where it's shiny/oily, not rub. I still like the Clean &amp; Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets better because of the rubbery material it's made out of instead of those linen and rice paper sheets.


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jul 14, 2012)

So i recived my box today and was super excited and expected to recieve box 15... well thats not what i got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I got box 3.  Has anyone ever had this happen?  I e-mailed CS but im really disapointed.  plus theres no way to leave feedback.


----------



## merkington (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Sesko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i recived my box today and was super excited and expected to recieve box 15... well thats not what i got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I got box 3.  Has anyone ever had this happen?  I e-mailed CS but im really disapointed.  plus theres no way to leave feedback.


 yup, happened to me and lots of others! CS is very aware of it. DEFINITELY call and not email, you'll get a response faster. They'll comp your august box if you do!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 14, 2012)

> I'm in love with it too! Seriously so happy to get a sample of it this month.Â


 I love it too! I was convinced I would be buying it and asked my husband to smell me to make sure he liked it and he said its almost the same scent as the annoying secretary at his work wears.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Inset sad trombone: wah, wah, wah, waaaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 14, 2012)

is the customer service open today for me to call them with concerns?


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 14, 2012)

So I got my second box today. I was not sure about it but once I got it I really liked it! I got box 15 and this is what I got

Blinc Mascara (may trade, I'm not sure would have to be really good)
Dirt Luxe Salt Scrub in Lemon Leaf (will probably trade)
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (love it)
Stila In the Light eyeshadow palette sheet (I know people complain about getting these cards, but it has 10 different shadows on it) They only reason I am trading is because they colors are me
Larabar (that hubby ate)
Earbuds (my mom has decided she wants them)


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 14, 2012)

I just got my birchbox I would like to trade my Eyeko liner in *BLACK* for the *blue/teal* colored one!


----------



## MarbleSky (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my two boxes today and am soooo hooked on the Harvey Prince Flirt perfume. I don't usually like perfumes, but this one is amazing!

Got the Manna Sheer Glo and it leaked everywhere from a hole in the crimped portion. Bummer, but I don't think I would have liked it anyway.

Best of all I got the Eyeko Skinny liquid liner in black that I had been lusting after. Can't wait to try it out. Almost every eyeliner I've ever tried rubs off on my darn hooded eyes.


----------



## antonella (Jul 14, 2012)

if anyone has gotten one of the color club summer pastels which color did you recieved?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone has gotten one of the color club summer pastels which color did you recieved?


 I got Blue Ming.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my box today!

I got the Eyeko liner in black and was a little sad, as I was hoping for a color. I mean, I'll use and love it, don't get me wrong, but some color would have been fun. I got the polish in Blue Ming which is pretty even though I don't like Color Club. I got the mints in Coco Mate and I'm excited to try them. The sunscreen is two little packets, hopefully it's good. I already own and love Eau Flirt.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarbleSky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my two boxes today and am soooo hooked on the Harvey Prince Flirt perfume. I don't usually like perfumes, but this one is amazing!
> 
> ...


 Harvey Prince is my favorite perfume maker! So good!


----------



## TaylorMorgann (Jul 14, 2012)

My mom had this happen this month. She called CS and theyre allowing her to review her crap items &amp; giving her a free month of bb!


----------



## TaylorMorgann (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry yall- that was in response to the girl who got the wrong box!


----------



## Kittables (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my box today and it wasn't too bad. Wasn't too good, either.  





Pfft. Better luck next time, I suppose. Well, Birchbox does have the feel of a grab bag. Honestly, getting a box you're 100% satisfied with is like hitting the lottery. 

One thing I did absolutely love was the Eyeko liner. I got it in black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow! It's so pigmented! Here's a swatch. 





See? Not bad, huh? I'm surprised I got it in the color I wanted. I didn't think anything of it when I was swatching it (as if all eyeliners were meant to be black-- haha!). Then I realized, "Oh! They come in different colors!" So, I got lucky with this one. :-D Veddy pretty, but a little hard to remove. I had to apply some olive oil and a bit of scrubbing to remove the color completely. I'm wondering... is there anything better than olive oil to remove eye makeup? I'd rather have something on hand that would remove heavy duty liner such as this in one swipe. 

Pfft to the Larabar. It wasn't all that. I loved the one that came in my Conscious Box last month. Mmm! Pecan Pie! Mwah to them for sending me my fave. This one was just sorta bland. I think I will be purchasing more of their Pecan Pie bars, though. lol. 

The Jouer Tinted Moisturizer came in "Golden". Booo! :'( See how light I am? It's just not gonna work on me. Do you think if I emailed Birchbox, they would send me a lighter color? I'm gonna try that.

I was a little sad that I got some stupid blotting papers, but there are actually 25 in there. A pretty good sample, I think. When I had peeked at my box prior to receiving it, I thought the Boscia would contain at least 3-5 wipes. lol... So, yeah... I was not happy at all. But, again, this isn't a bad sample size. I'll get back to you all once I've tried them. Has anyone else tried the Boscia Blotting Linens? What do you think? 

The perfume smells okay. It's just not for me. It smells like something my Grandma might have had in her collection. Then again, she had a wide range of tastes. I, personally, prefer softer, sweeter and often more floral scents. This one's almost powdery. 

Oh, and I didn't feature the earphones in here, but I got them in green/pink. Ew. I'm giving them to my MIL. I just got new purple ones, anyway. :-D


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it too! I was convinced I would be buying it and asked my husband to smell me to make sure he liked it and he said its almost the same scent as the annoying secretary at his work wears.
> 
> ...


 Nooooooo! Guys can ruin things like that. I remember when I wore Coco Mademoiselle (no longer do), one day my husband was like, "Hey, that's nice. It kind of smells like what my grandma wears."

Killed the love for that perfume instantly.


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

i got blue Ming as well but i just looked through all my nail polishes and i have a color almost the same as the blue-Ming:/


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 14, 2012)

Birchbox hates me this month. The ONLY item I really like is the AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask.  It really works well, and you only have to keep it on for a couple minutes! 

My main account got box #1:


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oscar de la Renta live in love-- Smells Like a Grandma
Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss- YUCK
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion- Too dark
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds- OK

I hate the lipstick colors- the pink looks like a 60's Gogo girl color, and the coppery color makes me feel like a mob wife.  



and my Second account got #19


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
blinc Mascara
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas
Oscar de la Renta live in love
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

I already have everything that was sent in box #19 (also considering that 2 items were sent in box 1)- and really didn't care for any of those items, I gave away my previous samples of the lip gloss, mascara and mints and will likely end up doing the same for every item in this box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did too, but it's not working when I input it.  wtf?


 make sure you are logged into your account. its attached and wont work otherwise.


----------



## astokes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got blue Ming as well but i just looked through all my nail polishes and i have a color almost the same as the blue-Ming:/


 Me too! Essie Mint Candy Apple is pretty similar in bottle.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 14, 2012)

I got two Stilas in Action and the Dr. Jart is 10 ml!!!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nooooooo! Guys can ruin things like that. I remember when I wore Coco Mademoiselle (no longer do), one day my husband was like, "Hey, that's nice. It kind of smells like what my grandma wears."
> ...


 My husband did something like that with a new top I bought.... He said it looked like something his mom would where! WTH! I was in love with that top until then...I then gave it to my mother-in-law for Christmas.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband did something like that with a new top I bought.... He said it looked like something his mom would where! WTH! I was in love with that top until then...I then gave it to my mother-in-law for Christmas.


 Hahaha! Ohhhh, guys... Luckily I hadn't opened the bottle since it was a backup, but I was still pretty miffed. I hastily exchanged it, and I  haven't looked back!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried about a half-dozen or so Color Club creams, and they're all watery and streaky.  I always get sucked into a certain color and forget this or convince myself that *this* one will be different, and it never is.


Well.. good thing I just subscribed to Julep!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I liked the black eyeko liner I got enough that I just used some of my points and ordered the turquoise and olive ones! Now if I could just get my hands on the purple...


----------



## Lychae (Jul 14, 2012)

Shit. Today I got my birchbox in the mail and I got an entirely wrong birchbox.

I got the larabar, live in love, uv bamboo protective for colored hair (i do not have colored hair), stila lipglaze and the jour in BRONZE (i'm pale.

I was supposed to be getting the lipglaze, minteas, blotting papers, moderene, and juliette has a gun extreme (which i really really really wanted to freaking try!)

Now, I have to call them on Monday when I just spoke to them twice last week. I really hope I can get my box before I go on vacation in August.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I liked the black eyeko liner I got enough that I just used some of my points and ordered the turquoise and olive ones! Now if I could just get my hands on the purple...


I'm going to use my Mac one tomorrow, and then depending on how I feel about it (haven't used it in FOREVER) I may buy the eyeko one... people really seem to like it!


----------



## Lychae (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did everyone with the .17 Jouer get it in the shade Glow?
> 
> My profile shows that I have a light skin tone.. From samples I recieved from Jouer,, Golden (a shade lighter than Glow) was as dark as I could go when I am using St Tropez self tanner.. If I'm not using fake tanner then I use Pearl.
> ...


I got BRONZE. =[ i'm super pale.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 14, 2012)

i know some pale people who got the jouer in a dark color, and that's really unfortunate.

i'm glad i'm at least one of the lucky ones who was matched to their profile, i got pearl and it looks great.


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yea my mint mocha in xtreme nail polish is really similar I will upload a picture later but I'm kinds dissaponted that I received a really similar nail polish


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have never seen so many people with the wrong box or with double samples!


----------



## jmn1981 (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my box today (#11). I love the Eyeko liquid liner, I got it in black (which is good, I really didn't want it in blue) and the Color Club polish is pretty (although on the streaky side). I actually like the earbuds because they fit inside my ears and the Minteas in Lime Mojito are really good!! I already own Eau Flirt and love it so I didn't need that sample and the Supergoop! Serum is tiny. Overall I really love my box, minus the Eau Flirt and Supergoop.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jmn1981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today (#11). I love the Eyeko liquid liner, I got it in black (which is good, I really didn't want it in blue) and the Color Club polish is pretty (although on the streaky side). I actually like the earbuds because they fit inside my ears and the Minteas in Lime Mojito are really good!! I already own Eau Flirt and love it so I didn't need that sample and the Supergoop! Serum is tiny. Overall I really love my box, minus the Eau Flirt and Supergoop.


On the plus side, next time you go on vacation, you have a tiny perfume to take along with you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I tried the blue ming, and while the color is still gorgeous, the application is as terrible as all the other Color Club polishes I've tried. I wish BB would get rid of them...I can go to CVS and pick up a $2 polish that applies better.


----------



## melonz (Jul 14, 2012)

Yay, I got my box today! I got Box 5. I'd be willing to trade everything in my box, except for the  eyeko liner, for a beautyblender if anyone is interested. I'm also willing to send first since I'm new to MUT. =)


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw a post about someone saying that there were 2 different jouer luminizing moisture tint samples sent out in boxes, one was .07 and i guess another was .17..... did anyone ask BB about this? I only got a small sample size, the mini .07 size. I'm on the fence as t whether i should email them and ask why that happened and maybe they will give me extra points or send another size to make up for it? Or am i just really wishing? lol


----------



## lorizav (Jul 14, 2012)

Has this happenned to anyone, the feedback buttons I have are not for the items in my box, I checked both of my accounts to make sure.  And I wanted to use my points and my 20% off coupon.  I must have gotten a wrong box too.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 14, 2012)

I know this isn't the right place, but does anyone know why when I try to post a reply in Ss it tells me I don't have permission? I'm subscribed, never tried to post till now cuz I'm having the same issue as someone else with customer service... On to Bb, still no shipping notice for 2nd acct. I'm giving it till monday.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has this happenned to anyone, the feedback buttons I have are not for the items in my box, I checked both of my accounts to make sure.  And I wanted to use my points and my 20% off coupon.  I must have gotten a wrong box too.


it looks like #3 and #15 got mixed up this month for almost everyone. call them and they can change your feedback options (so you get points) and i think they are comping a month ?


----------



## NaturalGeek (Jul 14, 2012)

I received the first of my two boxes yesterday. The second one is announced for the 18th. Weird, how they arrive so far apart lately...

Here's my box:



    





Jouer is larger than the one they sent out before, I think more than twice as big, if I remember correctly.

Stila Lip Glaze is in Action.

Three of the items I have already received in other boxes; the perfume in Sample Society was 4x as big.

I came up with a value of $19.30, 

Hm.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a .17 sample of *Bronzed* Jouer Moisture Tint (from my SS box) Its for medium-tan skin tone. I am medium and it is too dark for me. 

Please PM me if you would like it and I will check out your trade thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my box today! I reviewed it here: http://sarahmakesstuff.blogspot.com/2012/07/july-2012-birchbox.html


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 14, 2012)

My box arrived today. It looks like Box #4. Minus the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint. The card says it's supposed to be in there, and my Box Page on my Birchbox account shows it as one of my items. I don't want the Jouer sample, but I'm still miffed it's not in therr. I was going to add it to my trade list. I will be calling Birchbox Customer Service on Monday. Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black Boscia Green Tea Blotting Papers Oscar de la Renta Live In Love Larabar Cherry Cobbler Earbuds in Pink and Green


----------



## xheidi (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! I reviewed it here: http://sarahmakesstuff.blogspot.com/2012/07/july-2012-birchbox.html


 is the apple turnover bar good?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I tried the blue ming, and while the color is still gorgeous, the application is as terrible as all the other Color Club polishes I've tried. I wish BB would get rid of them...I can go to CVS and pick up a $2 polish that applies better.


Glad I'm not the only one. I've literally never seen a polish that was so difficult to apply. Just awful.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the apple turnover bar good?


 It's AWESOME. I love it. It tasted exactly like apple pie.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's AWESOME. I love it. It tasted exactly like apple pie.

 
i wished i got that instead of the roasted nut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrsd1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so disappointed with my Birchbox this month. My profile says classic.....so you send me purple eye liner? My skin says dry so you send my blotting papers? My skin is fair so you send me a golden sample of jour? My perfume had leaked....do sad. Customer service will be finding out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, I'm yet ANOTHER customer who should have received box 15, and instead got box 3. I've been following all of the conversation on here, so I was pretty sure this was going to happen, but I waited until I actually got my box today to make sure. I am BEYOND ticked off. I really, really wanted to try the hair mask I SHOULD have received, and I also wanted to try the mints and the Juliette perfume. Instead, I received the Jouer LMT, Oscar perfume, and Alterna spray. In the past 2 months, I have gotten all of these items from Sample Society. I know that's not BB's fault, but the fact that I waited 4 days, thinking I was going to get 3 products I was excited about, only to find that they were replaced with items I already had, just makes me ANGRY!!! And to add insult to injury, my Jouer is in bronzed. I'm so pale, I've been referred to as a ghost.

My question is - has anybody been offered ANYthing besides next month free? I'm sorry, but I don't care if they give me next month free! All my bills like this go on my mom's cc, and I give her one big check every month. What's $10, really, when you do it that way? I'm calling them Monday, and I'm going to ask if they can at least send me samples of the hair mask or the perfume. I understand maybe not having the whole box lying around to send everyone, but since they're so keen on recycling samples anyway (for months on end!) they should have individual ones that they could send out. TBH, it was THEIR mistake! I have always LOVED Birchbox. Even when other people were complaining, I never felt it worth my time to call them. I even got the mostly empty Dr. Jart the first month they sent it out. I was able to cover my face once, albeit sparingly, so I didn't feel that I needed to contact them for another sample. However, this time, I was just too excited for something that never came. Does anyone else feel this way? I feel like I'm complaining needlessly, but, to me, offering next month free is not enough.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wished i got that instead of the roasted nut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Roasted nut wasn't yummy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I hadn't chowed down on it already, I would've traded you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsd1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so disappointed with my Birchbox this month. My profile says classic.....so you send me purple eye liner? My skin says dry so you send my blotting papers? My skin is fair so you send me a golden sample of jour? My perfume had leaked....do sad. Customer service will be finding out!


That just seems like the prime example of profiles not matching boxes. I'd be interested to hear from bb on how they use our profiles to determine what we receive.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Roasted nut wasn't yummy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I hadn't chowed down on it already, I would've traded you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))

 
i ate mine too! can't trade now...haha. i don't really like things with no taste, so i think the apple turnover would be a better choice for me. :

what does the: amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask, smell like? i might get it if it smells nice. i want to try it...


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 14, 2012)

i've been reading through these forums for a while and once say that someone said that if you want to stop recieving a certain product then to write down thats what you splurge on in the profiles. So i dont want to recieve nail polish ever, do i write that its what i splurge on? i wasnt sure if that person was joking or not. if someone could clarify this for me then i'd be really grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Your not alone, I'm still waiting for my 2nd notice also. I'm stalking my email like crazy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 15, 2012)

So I mentioned before that I was getting a repeat product, Jouer lipgloss, in my box. It is not technically the same product because it is a different color. However, when I went to leave feedback so I could get my points, it wouldn't let me. I said that I already gave feedback on this product and can only do it once per product. So, according to their feedback system it is the same product. I emailed them about it, hopefully they will give me my 10 points.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a little theory on the different sized samples of the Jouer LMT, and I'd be interested to know which boxes had the big and which had the small.

For example, I got Box #2 on one of my accounts with a small, 0.07 oz LMT. I also got a beauty blender and one of the lip glazes. Because I think the lip glaze is pretty big and the beautyblender is full-sized, I'm not complaining. If they only had so many big ones and so many small ones, I'd say that I deserved to get a smaller one.

I'm curious if this is the case, that the people who got the bigger ones had maybe smaller other samples and vice versa. After all, if the company only gives them so many bigger samples, it should go to people who maybe didn't get some of the other samples. Can't complain on that.

(Though I did get bronzed this time around, while last time on my main I got golden. I'm kind of unsure about how it's going to look.)


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my first month with bb I am just wondering how do you guys get the number of what box your getting. Thank you


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 15, 2012)

I got my box today. It was #6. You guys were totally right about the headphones and color club polish. I really love the blue ming color too, so I'm pretty bummed about it. If only it had been a Zoya. I was also excited about the Stila lip glaze, but I got it in camera. It's a beautiful color, but it's loaded with glitter and I hate glitter lip glosses. Are the other shades in the boxes glitter too, or are there cream ones? I tried to google, but apparently the set in the boxes is a BB exclusive. I also got the Teaforte mints in the one flavor I was apprehensive about (lemongrass) and I'm not loving them. I've had the chai ones and loved them, so if anyone is trying to get rid of theirs let me know.

I already posted in the trade thread, but I'll put it here too:

I'm looking to trade items from my July BB for the Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black. I'm willing to trade multiple items.

July BB:

Boscia BB Cream

Color Club polish in Blue Ming

Annick Goutal perfume

Stila Lip Glaze in Camera

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 15, 2012)

> I'm so disappointed with my Birchbox this month. My profile says classic.....so you send me purple eye liner? My skin says dry so you send my blotting papers? My skin is fair so you send me a golden sample of jour? My perfume had leaked....do sad. Customer service will be finding out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will trade you my black Eyeko liquid liner for your purple one.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 15, 2012)

Still no shipment email here but guess what?! I logged in to my 2nd bb account and my box has updated! There is also a tracking number, though it doesnt track anywhere yet so I'm guessing it'll go out monday. It wasnt updated earlier today, so try logging in if you haven't already. I'm getting the exact same box as my first acct, box 26, so I'm kinda disappointed. I was hoping for 25 or 27, so I could get a liner or stila bb cream. I've been hooked since dr. jart-gate. (they sent me 2 more samples since mine was empty, and one had enough to do my makeup twice.) I got a deluxe Jouer sample in bronzed from ss that is way too dark, and since theyre not sending me my color its going up for trade if anyone wants it.



> Your not alone, I'm still waiting for my 2nd notice also. I'm stalking my email like crazy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been reading through these forums for a while and once say that someone said that if you want to stop recieving a certain product then to write down thats what you splurge on in the profiles. So i dont want to recieve nail polish ever, do i write that its what i splurge on? i wasnt sure if that person was joking or not. if someone could clarify this for me then i'd be really grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  idk how true this is.  I have perfume as my splurge and i have received it in every birchbox--plus same one twice.  but i have read that others put it as their splurge and dont get it.  i think it is just hit or miss.


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I mentioned before that I was getting a repeat product, Jouer lipgloss, in my box. It is not technically the same product because it is a different color. However, when I went to leave feedback so I could get my points, it wouldn't let me. I said that I already gave feedback on this product and can only do it once per product. So, according to their feedback system it is the same product. I emailed them about it, hopefully they will give me my 10 points.


  good luck!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i know i have been trying to get points for getting the same scent/brand of perfume.  They keep telling me i got a different scent... i didnt, but either way i cant leave feedback either :{  seems like lots of screw ups this month....


----------



## kaysta (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't get the mail this afternoon and no one told me that my Birchbox has been here all day!  I was supposed to get box 3 and got it, leaving me out of the mix up group.  I guess I'll be digging into it tomorrow...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 15, 2012)

Anybody looking to trade the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner? I got it in Black. I want the one in Purple.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 15, 2012)

If people with box 15 are getting box 3, does that mean people with box 3 are getting 15? I am supposed to get a box 3 and they're both good boxes so I don't mind either way. Just want to know what to expect lol


----------



## kaysta (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If people with box 15 are getting box 3, does that mean people with box 3 are getting 15? I am supposed to get a box 3 and they're both good boxes so I don't mind either way. Just want to know what to expect lol


 I was supposed to get box 3 and got it, but I've seen people a few pages back getting 15 instead.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 15, 2012)

> I was supposed to get box 3 and got it, but I've seen people a few pages back getting 15 instead. Â


 I guess I should have read your post first, sorry about that. So I guess it's just random then. Lol


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk how true this is.  I have perfume as my splurge and i have received it in every birchbox--plus same one twice.  but i have read that others put it as their splurge and dont get it.  i think it is just hit or miss.


 oh ok. i guess i'll try it out and see how it works. thx


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2012)

Still no boxes for us despite the tracking saying my eldest daughter's box has been in town since Thursday. Most likely she'll get it Monday.


----------



## PDubA (Jul 15, 2012)

My dashboard on BB just updated!  (I get my box Monday)

My weight was .493 (Which I have not seen anyone with yet on this thread)

I am getting:

Jouer Moisture Tint

Osace de le Renta live in love

Larabar

Stila Lip Glaze Trio (SO EXCITED!!)

Alterna Bamboo UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide

Earbuds
I am REALLY PUMPED!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2012)

Not only did I get box 3 instead of 15 (I'm especially cranky about that mixup since I was looking forward to every item in 15, and box 3 is a *huge* disappointment), but the lip gloss was missing!  And I'm an annual subscriber, so I'm already set until February.  I reviewed everything on my profile (I'm hoarding points on that account, so I will take any they accidentally give me) and sent email before I forgot, and I mentioned that my annual subscription doesn't end until February, so we'll see what happens.  I have huge problems remembering to actually *call* for pretty much everything. I *finally* made a dentist appointment after more than a *year* only because there's a dentist on my way to my bus stop (and half a block from my office), so I just popped in there on my way home from work Friday night.  Anyway.  My point.  I really hope they respond via email because I just forget to call during business hours.

And then I also received two box 12s (with Eyeko liners).  The cards state that they have the minteas, but the profiles indicate Larabars, and Larabars were indeed sent, so someone needs to do a better job of proofreading the cards before submitting them to the printer.  And 3 and 12 both have the Jouer Luminizer (all are in Pearl, and I'm pasty, so at least I received the palest shade even if the precise color doesn't work on me), and the 12 Luminizers are the smaller size, and the one in 3 is the larger one.  Just in case anyone was keeping track.


----------



## jac a (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not only did I get box 3 instead of 15 (I'm especially cranky about that mixup since I was looking forward to every item in 15, and box 3 is a *huge* disappointment), but the lip gloss was missing!  And I'm an annual subscriber, so I'm already set until February.  I reviewed everything on my profile (I'm hoarding points on that account, so I will take any they accidentally give me) and sent email before I forgot, and I mentioned that my annual subscription doesn't end until February, so we'll see what happens.  I have huge problems remembering to actually *call* for pretty much everything. I *finally* made a dentist appointment after more than a *year* only because there's a dentist on my way to my bus stop (and half a block from my office), so I just popped in there on my way home from work Friday night.  Anyway.  My point.  I really hope they respond via email because I just forget to call during business hours.
> 
> And then I also received two box 12s (with Eyeko liners).  The cards state that they have the minteas, but the profiles indicate Larabars, and Larabars were indeed sent, so someone needs to do a better job of proofreading the cards before submitting them to the printer.  And 3 and 12 both have the Jouer Luminizer (all are in Pearl, and I'm pasty, so at least I received the palest shade even if the precise color doesn't work on me), and the 12 Luminizers are the smaller size, and the one in 3 is the larger one.  Just in case anyone was keeping track.


 ugh, sorry to hear your horrible experience. this mixup is really annoying now! i am sure you'll get it resolved somehow. at least you got the bb points, right? haha. what color eyekos did you receive? seems this time around they sent out more black versus colored ones.


----------



## bbaz123 (Jul 15, 2012)

would anyone be willing to trade an eyeko liner for the stila lip gloss in camera? i'm not a fan of glosses.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 15, 2012)

I am beyond irritated with USPS. My box has been in town since monday morning and I still haven't received it. I called USPS today to figure out what's going on and the man I spoke to said since it's standard mail it could take up to 8 days for them to get it to me.....Estimated delivery date was Friday so I thought I'd get it a few days early but no. I want my box =(


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, on the same day I got my Glamour magazine this month. I was more excited by this coincidence than maybe I should have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never seen so many people with the wrong box or with double samples!


*Yes, they really messed up this month. They switched the #3 with the #15 and vice versa. Luckily I wasn't thrilled with the box I was supposed to get (15), or I would have been bummed when I got a different box.*

*It happened to me last month, too. I have 2 accounts, and one box just dropped off the map. So CS sent me a box they had available. Then the original box finally showed up after its trip around the universe, and it wasn't the box I was supposed to get. I let it go because they had fixed my profile so I could fb for the substitute box, and I got an extra free box.*  *However, what I REALLY wanted was the box I was supposed to have gotten!*

*But this is 2 months in a row I've gotten the wrong box! And this month was on both my accounts. Even though the profiles are different, I always get box twins.*

*I guess in a way it's good that we can't tell in advance anymore what we're getting, because for many of us it would be a lie anyway.*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dashboard on BB just updated!  (I get my box Monday)
> 
> ...


 *It's not a Stila trio - it's one shade.  Also, sorry to de-pump you, but you're supposed to get box #3, which means that you have a good chance of getting box #15. *




    *Since you're excited to get** #3, I hope you do get it.  Good luck!*


----------



## tameloy (Jul 15, 2012)

I kinda hope my box is wrong...I'm supposed to be getting box 19.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 15, 2012)

I got my box yesterday.  While I liked it when I got it, not as much now I actually TRIED things(box 6)....

Color Club Nail Polish...I got Blue-Ming and mine is thick as well.  However I'm a polish junkie and can easily fix that with thinner.

Boscia BB Cream...I put a tiny dab on my hand to try...it makes me itch.  Can't use the rest.

Annick Goutal whatever perfume...Meh.  Scent is okay at best, but hate the vials that don't have the spray top.

Stila Lip glaze..I got Action.  The COLOR is nice, however it feels like I put superglue on my lips it's so sticky.  It also took forever to click it up and when it did a bit shot out the tip.  Not a fan.

Mints..I got lime mojito.  They're alright, not good enough to warrant spending the money to buy.

Earbuds- I can't wear earbuds.  They're going to be traded.


----------



## merkington (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MadamLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I'm yet ANOTHER customer who should have received box 15, and instead got box 3. I've been following all of the conversation on here, so I was pretty sure this was going to happen, but I waited until I actually got my box today to make sure. I am BEYOND ticked off. I really, really wanted to try the hair mask I SHOULD have received, and I also wanted to try the mints and the Juliette perfume. Instead, I received the Jouer LMT, Oscar perfume, and Alterna spray. In the past 2 months, I have gotten all of these items from Sample Society. I know that's not BB's fault, but the fact that I waited 4 days, thinking I was going to get 3 products I was excited about, only to find that they were replaced with items I already had, just makes me ANGRY!!! And to add insult to injury, my Jouer is in bronzed. I'm so pale, I've been referred to as a ghost.
> 
> My question is - has anybody been offered ANYthing besides next month free? I'm sorry, but I don't care if they give me next month free! All my bills like this go on my mom's cc, and I give her one big check every month. What's $10, really, when you do it that way? I'm calling them Monday, and I'm going to ask if they can at least send me samples of the hair mask or the perfume. I understand maybe not having the whole box lying around to send everyone, but since they're so keen on recycling samples anyway (for months on end!) they should have individual ones that they could send out. TBH, it was THEIR mistake! I have always LOVED Birchbox. Even when other people were complaining, I never felt it worth my time to call them. I even got the mostly empty Dr. Jart the first month they sent it out. I was able to cover my face once, albeit sparingly, so I didn't feel that I needed to contact them for another sample. However, this time, I was just too excited for something that never came. Does anyone else feel this way? I feel like I'm complaining needlessly, but, to me, offering next month free is not enough.


 I haven't seen anyone offered anything except next month free, although someone had mentioned that BB said they were looking into seeing if they could send out the correct box to people. 

I feel the same way about that box. I really wanted the perfume and mask and mints!! Good luck in your quest and let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbaz123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> would anyone be willing to trade an eyeko liner for the stila lip gloss in camera? i'm not a fan of glosses.


 Nevermind I read it wrong.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 15, 2012)

How do you know your box number? I can see on my tracking info that my box weighs just under .5 lbs.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 15, 2012)

Seriously? An apple turnover? The weight of the food is probably the heaviest thing in the whole box. I know, I know, most of my comments have been negative today.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 15, 2012)

Seriously? An apple turnover? The weight of the food is probably the heaviest thing in the whole box. I know, I know, most of my comments have been negative today.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda hope my box is wrong...I'm supposed to be getting box 19.


*I think it's just the 3s and 15s that were transposed*,* so you *should* get the box on your profie. *

*I'm glad I wasn't in love with #15, because I got #3 for both accounts. Not thrilled over that one either, but at least my 2 August BBs will be free.*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know your box number? I can see on my tracking info that my box weighs just under .5 lbs.


 *Go here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers  and match the box on the BB website under "box" to the boxes Zadi shows us. Then you'll know your box number. *


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been reading through these forums for a while and once say that someone said that if you want to stop recieving a certain product then to write down thats what you splurge on in the profiles. So i dont want to recieve nail polish ever, do i write that its what i splurge on? i wasnt sure if that person was joking or not. if someone could clarify this for me then i'd be really grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It doesn't work that way for me. I always had perfume down as my splurge item, so I got all the high-end perfume samples in my boxes every time. Recently I changed it to foundation, and I finally received a Jouer moisturizing tint sample. I'd say put down your splurge as what you would ACTUALLY splurge on. They'll send you the more expensive of those items, from what I've found.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2012)

did anyone receive an e-mail saying "why does birchbox have a shop"?  I'm kinda annoyed by it.  The only time i shop in the store is when i have enough points to cover the item, tax and shipping.  If they don't like that, then oh well


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone receive an e-mail saying "why does birchbox have a shop"?  I'm kinda annoyed by it.  The only time i shop in the store is when i have enough points to cover the item, tax and shipping.  If they don't like that, then oh well


I'm glad they're looking for feedback (as they said to leave in the comments.) I can imagine why they want us to shop in their shop more - I think it's one of the reason we get such great brands for so relatively cheap!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2012)

haha and more people on their blog really want to opt out of perfumes.  #teamnoperfumes 











http://blog.birchbox.com/post/26991633708/why-does-birchbox-have-a-shop-a-letter-from-the?utm_source=Subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=3228221486-KH_Letter_07-2012&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;mc_cid=3228221486&amp;mc_eid=35ea86fdae


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad they're looking for feedback (as they said to leave in the comments.) I can imagine why they want us to shop in their shop more - I think it's one of the reason we get such great brands for so relatively cheap!


 yup. i hope that they read and implement these suggestions. the majority of them are about opting out of perfume.  not everyone is looking for a signature scent.  and yes i put perfume as my splurge item and my boxes have been perfume free so far.  *knocks on wood that this will continue forever and ever, lol*


----------



## Plankton4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

Ugh. I was a victim of the box mix up. I was so looking forward to getting box 15 and got 3 with a box 15 index card in it. I called and emailed BB....I hope they fix this because I am a sad sad girl. Not to mention to tinted jouer moisturizer in the box I did get was in BRONZE...and I'm so very pale. I also got the color protecting gloss....but my hair is not color treated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay - this is my justifying, rationalizing, preaching to the choir ramble about why I do multiple Birchboxes a month and gamble.  I 'only' - ha ha - had 3 boxes for myself, two after the first month and then added an extra during teen vogue so I could get the regular Birchbox and two teen vogues, ended up giving one teen vogue away.  The fourth box is for a friend and she pays me for it.  She just decided that she wants to quit her box and her MyGlam, so I have an extra box and and extra MyGlam that I should get rid of but I'm enjoying the extras for the trade thread right now.  In fact, since I bring back her boxes every two months to her, I have the past two Birchboxes and MyGlam bags and told her she could retroactively cancel if that's what she wanted and I'd keep them and she wouldn't have to worry about paying me for them, of course.  She's thankful and is happy that she gets to keep her money to save for something she really is wanting to order and might take two of the four, now that she knows what is in each, but from now on the subs are all me.
 
This is what I got in all of the boxes this month.  So for $40, I got 2 $15 eyeliners that I love, 2 $17.50 mascaras (that I'd been wanting and would have bought myself anyway), 4 Tea Forte mintea tins - 3 go for $10, so about $13 worth, 4 pairs of earphones - darn, I was hoping these were usable.  Are anyones?  Do they at least have the same rubber tips as the regular ones, the skull candy ones?  I'm always losing those and was hoping that I could keep these as extras.  The headphones I usually use are about $10 a pair.  I also got 4 perfume samples, 3 different types, lip gloss, the color protection fluid x 2, the luminizing moisture tint, shimmer lotion, sunscreen serum and a nail polish.  A pretty good haul, I think, and definitely worth what I paid. A gamble?  Yes, but that's part of the fun.  Just one box with a $34 blush or a $36 bronzer can make up most of the price of all of the other items in all four boxes and I get tons of samples, to both try, make up gift boxes/bags and trade for items I really want and give others what they really want.   It really ups my chances of getting what I want.  I've been really lucky not to have double boxes all these months (since January), how - I don't know.  Even if I got doubles, some things I really like and want to use up and others I can try one and trade one.  I also am able to review products that I like for points, and this month all my boxes have 6 items, so that's $6 back in the future on purchases, which I will definitely use, bringing my cost to about $4 a box.  Plus Birchbox lets you use anniversary codes for 20% off and use points and includes free shipping, so when I do use those points I really get an awesome deal.  I am a bit crazy but I figured if anyone would maybe understand, it'd be some MakeupTalk gals.  Plus, I don't have a mall or Sephora or anywhere to buy nice makeup here in Belize, the closest thing to it is a variety type store that sells elf and Covergirl makeup at 3 times the manufacturer's suggested retail price and that is probably very old because it's so expensive, no one buys it.  I probably won't do this forever, I can see getting burnt out on too many samples eventually, but I'm having fun with it now.  It makes me a very good friend to have, because I always have something interesting to share.  My husband asked me this morning, "Do you have a moisturizer, not a sunblock?  My skin is really dry" and then "of course you do", shaking his head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only bad thing for me about this is it's exposing me to brands that are amazing and expensive that I'm starting to love.  But I always have a serum, lotion, cleanser, body lotion, new mascara/eyeliner, travel shampoo/conditioners, etc. on hand, so that's nice.  Just wanted to share my boxes this month - sorry for the novel!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha and more people on their blog really want to opt out of perfumes.  #teamnoperfumes
> 
> ...


 Perfumes are my favorite part of my boxes. :/


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Perfumes are my favorite part of my boxes. :/


 aww. i'm not bashing on people that get perfumes. i just wish that they had an option to opt out of it. nothing more.  i don't want them to get rid of them all together b.c i know that perfumes are some ppl's fav part of boxes.  i am a mascara junkie and i'm dying to get my hands on a sample of blinc. i also get annoyed when i put that i have ethnic hair on my profile but i never get their ethnic hair products like hair rules or miss jessies. i got amika this month and that was just okay. nothing special to me.  

at the end of the day, they really need to cater to our profiles and give us what we really want. if we keep getting samples that we don't want or are the opposite of what's in our profile, then we're not gonna shop in their friggin store. that's probably what is hurting their pockets as we type. point blank.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 15, 2012)

What is the difference between box 3 and box 10?


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww. i'm not bashing on people that get perfumes. i just wish that they had an option to opt out of it. nothing more.  i don't want them to get rid of them all together b.c i know that perfumes are some ppl's fav part of boxes.  i am a mascara junkie and i'm dying to get my hands on a sample of blinc. i also get annoyed when i put that i have ethnic hair on my profile but i never get their ethnic hair products like hair rules or miss jessies. i got amika this month and that was just okay. nothing special to me.
> ...



I totally agree. In fact, I responded to that email they sent about the box, and told them exactly that. I have on my profile that I like natural looking and minimal makeup, am not adventurous with my color choices, and have fair skin. Yet, they sent me a bold liquid eyeliner, a blue nail polish, and a tan tinted moisturizer.

I also told them that I have purchased many, many items from their shop--most of the time, they have been items I wish I'd received in my box when I didn't. Example: Clark's Rich Lip Gloss, Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB Cream, Minteas, Modcloth Headband, Harvey Prince Eau Flirt. They definitely need to fine-tune that side of the business, and yes, that is exactly what is hurting their pockets. You're totally right!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> aww. i'm not bashing on people that get perfumes. i just wish that they had an option to opt out of it. nothing more.  i don't want them to get rid of them all together b.c i know that perfumes are some ppl's fav part of boxes.  i am a mascara junkie and i'm dying to get my hands on a sample of blinc. i also get annoyed when i put that i have ethnic hair on my profile but i never get their ethnic hair products like hair rules or miss jessies. i got amika this month and that was just okay. nothing special to me.
> ...


I don't know, I just think this sort of thing isn't for everyone, you know? Like, if you're more specific or picky about what you want, then you'd probably be happier just spending the 10 dollars like you want. The service doesn't promise to send us our favorite items for ten dollars - they promise to send new samples for us to try (with no guarantee that we'll love them) for ten dollars.

I do think that there profiles could use some work, but at the same time, it's a pretty ambitious goal in itself. They're one of the few, if only, services that even has that feature or pretends to use it. Plus, a lot of what is it the profile can be considered subjective. Take, for example, the question about what style you are. What might be "classic" to me could be "trendy" to you.

I don't know. I think that there's no way to give everyone what they really want, not at this price point, anyway. It's a service that is meant to let us try new things, as sweetiegirlll pointed out. It's just not suited to everyone!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone received a color besides Blue Ming in their boxes? I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow and I was just curious. In the pictures it looks like it could be close the Zoya's Bevin which I got a few months ago...or maybe Blue Ming is lighter?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a color besides Blue Ming in their boxes? I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow and I was just curious. In the pictures it looks like it could be close the Zoya's Bevin which I got a few months ago...or maybe Blue Ming is lighter?


It seems like everyone is getting Blue Ming, though it's pretty different from Zoya Bevin! It's much bluer/brighter. Almost like a turquoise, I'd say! Try googling swatches and you'll see what I mean! =)


----------



## astokes (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a color besides Blue Ming in their boxes? I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow and I was just curious. In the pictures it looks like it could be close the Zoya's Bevin which I got a few months ago...or maybe Blue Ming is lighter?


It's not close at at IMO, it is closer to Essie Mint Candy Apple:


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 15, 2012)

My headphones work great! Nothing wrong with them at all. I used them at the gym and to watch a movie on my laptop. I could hear just as well as with my Apple headphones. I'm pleased with them. They are cheap so I don't have to worry about losing them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, I just think this sort of thing isn't for everyone, you know? Like, if you're more specific or picky about what you want, then you'd probably be happier just spending the 10 dollars like you want. The service doesn't promise to send us our favorite items for ten dollars - they promise to send new samples for us to try (with no guarantee that we'll love them) for ten dollars.
> ...


 yes i agree with what you're saying. there are some things that i have never even heard of before subbing with bb that i love, such as the stila lip glazes, the eye serum, tarte, cynthia rowley bandaids, caudalie, ojon, dirt scrub etc. but there are some items that i'm like 



. if i want something that i discovered from bb i'm going to try it out at sephora and if i like it, i'm buying it from there. i'm in NYC and there are tons of sephoras in manhattan, plus i don't have to pay for shipping and tax (NYers have to pay 8.975% tax for bb products -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so it's economical for me in my opinion. it takes at least 2 months just to get at least 100 points, unless you get a crazy amount of referrals or they really screwed up your box. that's the reason why i don't shop in their store. call me a tightwad if you want, but i'm currently underemployed and i always try to find ways to get a good deal out of $.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My headphones work great! Nothing wrong with them at all. I used them at the gym and to watch a movie on my laptop. I could hear just as well as with my Apple headphones. I'm pleased with them. They are cheap so I don't have to worry about losing them.


 Ooh, good, that's great to hear!  I was hoping that I could stash mine different places so when I'm running out the door and I can't find a set I can get them out of the drawer, the top of the fridge, or other hiding places.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My headphones work great! Nothing wrong with them at all. I used them at the gym and to watch a movie on my laptop. I could hear just as well as with my Apple headphones. I'm pleased with them. They are cheap so I don't have to worry about losing them.


 Mine were terrible.... they cut in and out when you wiggle the cord, and one ear is louder than the other. I sent them an email about it, because I felt like maybe it was just the ones I got? Maybe they'll send another pair? Who knows...


----------



## xheidi (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine were terrible.... they cut in and out when you wiggle the cord, and one ear is louder than the other. I sent them an email about it, because I felt like maybe it was just the ones I got? Maybe they'll send another pair? Who knows...


 at least one of your earbuds doesn't have sound.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not only did I get box 3 instead of 15 (I'm especially cranky about that mixup since I was looking forward to every item in 15, and box 3 is a *huge* disappointment), but the lip gloss was missing!  And I'm an annual subscriber, so I'm already set until February.  I reviewed everything on my profile (I'm hoarding points on that account, so I will take any they accidentally give me) and sent email before I forgot, and I mentioned that my annual subscription doesn't end until February, so we'll see what happens.  I have huge problems remembering to actually *call* for pretty much everything. I *finally* made a dentist appointment after more than a *year* only because there's a dentist on my way to my bus stop (and half a block from my office), so I just popped in there on my way home from work Friday night.  Anyway.  My point.  I really hope they respond via email because I just forget to call during business hours.
> 
> And then I also received two box 12s (with Eyeko liners).  The cards state that they have the minteas, but the profiles indicate Larabars, and Larabars were indeed sent, so someone needs to do a better job of proofreading the cards before submitting them to the printer.  And 3 and 12 both have the Jouer Luminizer (all are in Pearl, and I'm pasty, so at least I received the palest shade even if the precise color doesn't work on me), and the 12 Luminizers are the smaller size, and the one in 3 is the larger one.  Just in case anyone was keeping track.


Oh god, you're me. I've been meaning to go see my GP for a year now. I finally have the appointment tomorrow!


----------



## americanclassic (Jul 15, 2012)

the sound quality on my pair is terrible, but I'm wondering if mine are just broken too? is the sound quality on yours comparable to apple headphones?



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My headphones work great! Nothing wrong with them at all. I used them at the gym and to watch a movie on my laptop. I could hear just as well as with my Apple headphones. I'm pleased with them. They are cheap so I don't have to worry about losing them.


 
I think this is definitely one of my favorite birchboxes so far, since I loved pretty much everything in the box. haven't tried it as a bronzer, but the the ada cosmetics bronzer is now my go-to eyeshadow lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at least one of your earbuds doesn't have sound.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah... mine were really tinny and cut out a lt too. I just sent them to the gym with my brother, we'll see what he thinks of them! He needed a pair to go for a run with.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not close at at IMO, it is closer to Essie Mint Candy Apple:
> ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks like I will be getting box 27! Can't wait to get it excited to try th bb in the box!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble logging into the Birchbox website today?  I can't log in at all...I tried both accounts from my computer and my iPhone.


----------



## sylvette99 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just logged in without a problem. :-/


----------



## sylvette99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone else not gotten their shipping notice yet? I got a weird email about how to use my June box (!!!) and then another one with my 3 month anniversary offer. Where is my box? My husband actually asked why it wasn't here yet, lol...


----------



## xheidi (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah... mine were really tinny and cut out a lt too. I just sent them to the gym with my brother, we'll see what he thinks of them! He needed a pair to go for a run with.


 let me know what your brother thinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slagoon (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Go here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127109/birchbox-the-july-boxes-spoilers  and match the box on the BB website under "box" to the boxes Zadi shows us. Then you'll know your box number. *


 Another way is by going to birchbox.com, log in, click on "box" in the top left.  You will see all your current products and all of your history.  The first item in your history is your current box. Click on the picture of the box. That will bring you to a bigger photo of the box - it will sort of look like the page you left, but if you look at your address bar it will tell you your box number. Here is mine https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2012/*july12box6*. You can use this to look back at your previous months too. If what I typed is confusing let me know and I'll put screen shots in *feeling lazy*


----------



## slagoon (Jul 15, 2012)

A couple people asked about Blinc

Here's _*my*_ perspective:

Blinc Mascara doesn't really lengthen, and it only volumizes a tiny bit. To me it seemed like all it did was tint my lashes darker and stay on all day...



 



That is nice because my natural lashes are light so it looks super natural, but I don't like natural...I want dramatic


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That was actually really helpful. Now I know I am box 10 instead of box 3. Same contents but probably zero chance of getting box 15. My package isn't scheduled to arrive for a few days.
> ...


 you're right they are the same. but if you look at the pictures, the products are in a different order. maybe that's a way to tell.


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 15, 2012)

I just ordered from the birchbox store for the first time and have a question:

I  ordered the stila lipglosses from the birchbox shop using my points. 

the price of the lipgloss trio is  $12.00 I figured that they would take that amount of points off (I have 410 points so have a balance of $40)  ....  so it would leave me $38 to spend.

I am surprised to see that i only have $20 left.  they took 200 points away.  will they replace the points not spent or do they always take away increments of 100 points??

I had no idea... i would have added something else to the order if i needed to.

does anyone know how they do the points? is it 100 increments always ... so i just lost 80 points. ??





i am so not having a good birchbox month is this is true. boo


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, they only take increments of 100. That's why if you have less than 100 points your account shows $0. They don't look at it as $38, it's just $40, then $30.


----------



## beautybeth (Jul 15, 2012)

I received the wrong box! I can't leave feedback for the items shown on my Birchbox profile, because I didn't receive them.

What I got:

_Jouer Moisture Tint
Oscar de le Renta live in loveLarabar
Stila It's Go Time Lip Glaze
Alterna Bamboo UV&amp; Color Fade Proof Fluid
Earbuds_

What my Birchbox profile says I should have gotten:

_Tea Forte Miniteas
Boscia Green Tea Blotting Papers
Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque
Stila It's Go Time Lip Glaze
Juilette Has a Gun perfume
Earbuds_

And on top of that, the Jouer sample I mistakenly got was the TINY size! Sheesh!

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm guessing Birchbox will fix it in some way, maybe correct the website to match what we actually got. Otherwise I can't really leave feedback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the wrong box! I can't leave feedback for the items shown on my Birchbox profile, because I didn't receive them.
> 
> ...


 It seems like almost everyone who was supposed to receive the box in your profile received the box you actually received.  I happen to be one of those people (except my box was even more screwed up:  No lip gloss).  What I did:  Reviewed every item in the box with neutral ratings and a note that says I received the wrong box (because if they're going to give me the wrong items, I'm going to grab all the points I can for the annoyance) and then sent email to them basically asking WTF and for some sort of correction.  I was hoping for the correct box to be sent out because I was *really* looking forward to those items, but it sounds like this is such a widespread issue that they'll probably just send the next box for free** and change your box on your profile so you can review the correct items.

** I'm an annual subscriber, so a free box next month is pointless, so I'm really curious how this is going to be handled.  I'm extra-annoyed because I didn't even receive a *complete* wrong box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine sound similar to the crappy Apple earbuds...so I imagine people who are okay with the Apple ones would be okay with these (minus the ones who seem to have gotten defective ones). I'm just a headphone snob. I did keep them for a backup because I tend to be hard on my headphones and earbuds (I walk a lot and take some with me everywhere, so I buy cheaper earbuds and use my nice Sennheisers for home use only.) Even though I don't like the sound quality, I think they're a nice extra in the box!



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sound quality on my pair is terrible, but I'm wondering if mine are just broken too? is the sound quality on yours comparable to apple headphones?
> 
> ...


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm curious, what heaphones/earbuds would you say are the best?


----------



## bwgraham (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, they only take increments of 100. That's why if you have less than 100 points your account shows $0. They don't look at it as $38, it's just $40, then $30.


  i wish i would have known... guess i should of asked first. i definitely would have made sure it was closer to 20 dollars or 200 points.   live and learn.  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slagoon (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious, what heaphones/earbuds would you say are the best?


 My absolute favorite headphones ever are the Klipsch Image One Stereo Headphones. They are pricey $$$$$ but you'll understand why once you try them.  I sampled them at an Apple store, along with 12 others, to an AC/DC song I'm really familiar with. There were notes and tones in the song I'd never ever heard before and though they are not "noise canceling" they do block a ton of noise due to the over the ear style.  Oh and the built in mic means if I'm rocking out on my iphone, I can take the call w/out taking off the headphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (_not the best ever mic but good enough)_


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious, what heaphones/earbuds would you say are the best?


 It just depends on your taste and your budget! My personal favorites are Sennheiser and Audio Technica, but there are also some really great ones by Klipsch and Bose. When I'm in the market for a new pair, I go through reviews at head-fi.org.  That's where all the true audiophiles post (and I don't flatter myself as being one of them, I'm not that technical, I just want something that sounds good, lol). It's amazing the difference a good pair of headphones can make...you hear things in the music that you never knew were there before.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 15, 2012)

I need to rant.

I got my tracking/ship notification on 7/9 and watched it and my box was supposed to get here Friday. It didn't come in the mail Friday or Saturday so I checked the tracking again and it said there was no information on the tracking number. It was in my town and then it just disappeared. I e-mailed BB and will call them tomorrow. Has this happened to anyone else? I was so excited about what showed up in my box!! What if I don't get the same one? Ugh.

On top of that, my mom and mother-in-law just got awesome boxes!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems like almost everyone who was supposed to receive the box in your profile received the box you actually received.  I happen to be one of those people (except my box was even more screwed up:  No lip gloss).  What I did:  Reviewed every item in the box with neutral ratings and a note that says I received the wrong box (because if they're going to give me the wrong items, I'm going to grab all the points I can for the annoyance) and then sent email to them basically asking WTF and for some sort of correction.  I was hoping for the correct box to be sent out because I was *really* looking forward to those items, but it sounds like this is such a widespread issue that they'll probably just send the next box for free** and change your box on your profile so you can review the correct items.
> ...


They told me when they left a sample out of my May box that instead of a comp box, an extra month would be added onto my subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Box #6 is worth almost $22, by my calculations! 

http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/07/birchbox-glamour-magazine-july-2012.html


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious, what heaphones/earbuds would you say are the best?


 I love my cheapy Skullcandy earbuds. They just bring out lots of tones that you wouldn't hear otherwise. I am saving up for a pair of klipsch ones, but the Skullcandys are $7 at my TJMaxx and just are awesome with the bass!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was FINALLY able to sign into my account, but had to use Firefox to do it.  I will have to ask my husband about it, since he just did some updates to our computer (Internet Explorer always worked just fine when I got on Birchbox before).  But I found out that I am getting box 27 for my 2nd account's first box!  Yea!  Hopefully it comes, is really box 27, has all of its parts (my 1st account's box (#4) was missing the Eyeko), etc.  Fingers crossed.  This month is not going so well for them...I hope they get it all figured out, I really like Birchbox!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, I just think this sort of thing isn't for everyone, you know? Like, if you're more specific or picky about what you want, then you'd probably be happier just spending the 10 dollars like you want. The service doesn't promise to send us our favorite items for ten dollars - they promise to send new samples for us to try (with no guarantee that we'll love them) for ten dollars.
> ...


^i totally agree.  i love trying new stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i get a keeper product, that's just the bonus to me.  i use my stila sparkly liner pretty much every time i go out. win~


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not close at at IMO, it is closer to Essie Mint Candy Apple:



i haven't received one yet (yay trading, it is coming!) but from this pic it looks like a mix between Mint Candy Apple and a bit of Age of Aquarius. maybe with a few drops of  For Audrey?

i can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i might need a full size.. or a few more minis.

if my formula is thin, i will do 3 coats   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if my formula is thick, well i know how to thin it out.

polish is always weird like this once in a while so i don't see how this brand is *So Terrible. *


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered from the birchbox store for the first time and have a question:
> 
> ...


i would say definitely call them and say you weren't aware and that you want to add something worth 80 points to your order before it ships.  maybe they will be decent.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> let me know what your brother thinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think his exact words were "they were fine. Well no, they sounded like you said they would. But whatever."


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If people with box 15 are getting box 3, does that mean people with box 3 are getting 15? I am supposed to get a box 3 and they're both good boxes so I don't mind either way. Just want to know what to expect lol


What is in box #15?  I'm supposed to get #3.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a spring version of Age of Aquarius. Not as deep of a color. I have Blue-ming on my nails and AoA on my toes!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to rant.
> 
> ...


*Last month one of my BBs fell off the map, too. I waited a few more days with nothing showing, then called CS.  The rep looked at the tracking also and said she had no idea where my box was! She sent me another box, but not the one I was supposed to get, which I really wanted.*

*A few days later my original box showed up from wherever it had been, but it wasn't the right box!  *

*So this is 2 months running that BB has screwed up my boxes and sent the wrong one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## PDubA (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *It's not a Stila trio - it's one shade.  Also, sorry to de-pump you, but you're supposed to get box #3, which means that you have a good chance of getting box #15. *
> ...


 UGH I hope that's not the case, I already have a ton of those blotting wipe things.  Well we shall see when it arrives.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 16, 2012)

My box was projected to be here the 13th and hasn't made it. Hoping to find it in tomorrows mail. Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if you are getting box 3,10, or 30? Since those boxes have basically the same items, expect maybe a different gloss color. I am getting one of those boxes and I am really scared I will get 15 instead and I am really looking forward to the alterna in the box that I am supposed to receive. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 16, 2012)

I got my shipping notice a week ago, and guess where my box is? Yep. My Birchbox is in Edgewood, New York. I'm not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shit. Today I got my birchbox in the mail and I got an entirely wrong birchbox.
> 
> ...


 This is the EXACT same thing that happened to me, even down to the two boxes.  Plus, not only did I not receive the right box but the Lara Bar arrived OPENED so I couldn't even use that.  I will be calling today.


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 16, 2012)

My box was has been in my city since Thursday and nothing! I don't understand it. If it's sitting there why not deliver it




. Last month I got my birchbox but it was the wrong one. I was supposed to have the Stila one step bronze. Nope I got the one with the beauty blender cleanser. Which I had just placed an order for on BB website. So I called CS and they said no problem we will send you the box you were supposed to have. I thought GREAT!!! I will get the Stila. Well 2 weeks went by and finally my box arrived. Well it was the same box I had already gotten! No Stila no nothing. So I was hesitant but I called CS again and told them what happened. They said they were sorry but they didn't have any of the Stila's to send out so they would give me 100 BB points and comp me for this month. I was bummed to say the least. I mean it was a nice compensation but I wanted the Stila. So I thought okay I will order something with my points. So I order the Balm's nude tude palette. Well when it finally arrived and most of the shadows were smashed and shadow was all over the palette. I called CS, I think these people are getting tired of hearing from me...lol, they sent me out a new one. Which was amazing. I have ordered off BB many times when I like a product and this has never happened. Though I would let you guys know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just moved though so I have a new mail carrier so I talked to him and he assured me he would look into the matter. So YAY for a great mail carrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If my box is messed up this month I might cancell. Not sure yet. The way I look at it I could go and get a MAC eyeshadow for a few bucks more a month or something else and know I would be happy with it. I mean $10 a month isn't much but I would rather be happy then have to deal with the hassel of calling in month after month because something is wrong with a box or a product is broken or something like that. These past few months where people are getting Stila I have yet to get a full sized Stila product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did get a full sized lip fusion but traded it. I had tried to before and didn't like it at all. I was hoping for a Stila lipglaze this month but it looks like I am getting the eyeko liner. I am not a liquid liner person at all either. I can never seem to get it right. Maybe I should revamp my profile on BB see if things change. Any suggestions? I have my splurge item as foundation. Because honestly I do splurge on that. I dunno. BB has just let me down with the things happening over the last few months. I was also one of the ones to get the expired Befine products. Which was awful. I dunno I don't want it to sound like I am complaining. I just feel like BB went down hill and when I first started back in November I loved them! Now I feel like they are throwing products in that they have as left overs and saying WOW look at your box this month and it's clearly a hodge podge box of leftovers. Do you guys know what I mean? CS is great at making sure we are all happy though. But I never email them I always call in because when I email it takes like 2 weeks to get a response so calling them is the best way to get in touch with them and get something resolved that day.

Okay I am going to get off my soap box...haha. Just wanted to see if any of you ladies out there shared my frustration and confusion as to why BB is having so many issues here lately. Oh and just to let you guys know I should be getting box #17 this month so we will see if it makes it here in once piece and if it's the right box...lol. Take care everyone!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AmberStarr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was has been in my city since Thursday and nothing! I don't understand it. If it's sitting there why not deliver it
> 
> ...


 My eldest daughter's box also arrived in our town last Thursday and was suppose to be delivered last Friday and nothing then and nothing Saturday so hopefully TODAY along with my MyGlam bag and the rest of the Birchboxes. I'm irritated by UPS MI/USPS because the tracking issues for not just Birchbox but other companies using UPS MI/USPS for the last several months including the month where the tracking # was reused and so the tracking showed info for Florida when I live in WA state!  *smacks UPS MI/USPS*


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple people asked about Blinc
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 16, 2012)

I am unsatisfied with my box this month. But not to the point of canceling.  They sent me the wrong box I received a repeat product for the first time.  They already approved a complimentary box for August but I had to send them an e-mail for the product I couldn't review.  I will see how they compensate me for this.

Other than that ...Any hints for August?

I have recently learned the ability to move on with out a show...lol


----------



## nkjm (Jul 16, 2012)

I got my box and I was...surprisingly happy with what I got.

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas Lemongrass Yuzu
stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze
boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection in Blue-Ming
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
 

The nail polish is pretty but I have a ton of greens so I'll be hopefully trading that, along with the Stila Lip Glaze since I have like...10 of those haha.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems like almost everyone who was supposed to receive the box in your profile received the box you actually received.  I happen to be one of those people (except my box was even more screwed up:  No lip gloss).  What I did:  Reviewed every item in the box with neutral ratings and a note that says I received the wrong box (because if they're going to give me the wrong items, I'm going to grab all the points I can for the annoyance) and then sent email to them basically asking WTF and for some sort of correction.  I was hoping for the correct box to be sent out because I was *really* looking forward to those items, but it sounds like this is such a widespread issue that they'll probably just send the next box for free** and change your box on your profile so you can review the correct items.
> ...


  Hmmm....I am supposed to be getting box 6.  Same as both of you guys.  I really hope that is the box I get.  Won't be happy with the wrong box.  I also don't get why BB puts only 5 samples in some boxes and 7 in others.  They seem to still be struggling with equitability.  JMO.....


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 16, 2012)

> Quote: if i want something that i discovered from bb i'm going to try it out at sephora and if i like it, i'm buying it from there. i'm in NYC and there are tons of sephoras in manhattan, plus i don't have to pay for shipping and tax (NYers have to pay 8.975% tax for bb products -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so it's economical for me in my opinion.
> I'm surprised they don't charge you for tax in the stores. You're really lucky, and I would do the same as you. In PA we have to pay tax in stores and if the store has a physical presence we have to pay tax on shipped items too. I'm sorry they ship from your state, both because you get stuck with the tax and its taking a week for me to get my #$%&amp;@# boxes. I'm supposed to get one today but its been sitting 3 hours away in Ohio since early last week with no updating so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 16, 2012)

I got my box today and received the Boscia BB Cream. I am not even going to attempt to put this stuff on my face.  Got their cleanser in  SS and my face was pissed for days.  Looking to trade for either the Gloss Mask or the Amika Mask.  PM me if interested.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 16, 2012)

I found the Larabar Uber at my local grocery store and bought a bunch of them! I looooove the roasted nut roll, yum.

I'll be looking to trade my eyeko liner in black and the color club polish in blue-ming, so PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised they don't charge you for tax in the stores. You're really lucky, and I would do the same as you. In PA we have to pay tax in stores and if the store has a physical presence we have to pay tax on shipped items too. I'm sorry they ship from your state, both because you get stuck with the tax and its taking a week for me to get my #$%&amp;@# boxes. I'm supposed to get one today but its been sitting 3 hours away in Ohio since early last week with no updating so I'm not getting my hopes up.


 oh we NYers pay tax too lol. the 8.975% is a killer. I would rather pay for the item + tax in person than order something online and pay for the item, tax and shipping.  When I went on vacation two weeks ago, I stocked up on goods so I wouldn't have to pay the hefty tax when i came back lol.  I hope that your box comes soon


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm....I am supposed to be getting box 6.  Same as both of you guys.  I really hope that is the box I get.  Won't be happy with the wrong box.  I also don't get why BB puts only 5 samples in some boxes and 7 in others.  They seem to still be struggling with equitability.  JMO.....


Probably has something to do with the size of the samples. I got a box with seven samples, but one of those samples was foil packets, and another was the small sample of the shimmer lotion. Size.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 16, 2012)

*I haven't gotten my box yet, but I DID just cash in 500 BB points + my 6 month discount!*

*I got:*

*Benefit The POREfessional*

*blowPro Heat is On Protective Styling Mist*

*theBalmÂ® Mary-Lou Manizer*

*Zoya TRUE Spring Collection* *in BEVIN*

*$80 worth of product for $13 out of pocket! Woohoo!



*

_*Edit: Meant to type 500 points, not 50!_


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's like a spring version of Age of Aquarius. Not as deep of a color. I have Blue-ming on my nails and AoA on my toes!



pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i'm gonna do that when i get my blue ming. right now i have AoA and disco nap on my toes, a la reverse french manicure. totally stolen idea of course. but it is gorrrrrgeous. even on my stubby feet!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This!
> ...


ah i am loving the stainiac! i thought it wasn't for me at first either, but i love putting it on my cheeks before i put on my bb cream . it looks more like a flush than a blush. loveeeeeee~


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone purchased the full size of the Dr. Jarts BB cream?

I really liked the sample i got a couple of months ago but I'm hesitant to buy it since the sample tubes were hardly filled.. surely the full size isn't packaged that way as well.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone purchased the full size of the Dr. Jarts BB cream?
> 
> I really liked the sample i got a couple of months ago but I'm hesitant to buy it since the sample tubes were hardly filled.. surely the full size isn't packaged that way as well.


 Yes! I purchased the Water Fuse BB cream last month, after I received the Premium BB cream in my box. The sample was filled all the way, and my full size was too. I've been loving it--it's the PERFECT cream. And it only takes a little to go a long way. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok so one of my boxes has been at my local post office since Thursday... just got todays mail but with the box that was suppose to get here today. (I get 2 boxes) the one that was expected to be here on the 13th and has apparently just been sitting there hasn't arrived. Should I be worried.? I mean the one that was suppose.to be here last got here first. Can I just go pick it up myself?


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the Larabar Uber at my local grocery store and bought a bunch of them! I looooove the roasted nut roll, yum.
> 
> I'll be looking to trade my eyeko liner in black and the color club polish in blue-ming, so PM me if interested. Thanks!


 Do you mind telling me which store you were able to find the Larabar Uber at? I have been trying to hunt a few down ever since I got one in my BB, but all I could find was the Larabar...not Larabar Uber! And I just gotta have more of that stupid bar...LOL!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mind telling me which store you were able to find the Larabar Uber at? I have been trying to hunt a few down ever since I got one in my BB, but all I could find was the Larabar...not Larabar Uber! And I just gotta have more of that stupid bar...LOL!


 I found it at QFC! I've also heard it is at Whole Foods. If it helps, I found it by the Luna Bars, Clif Bars, and other single nutrition bars, not in a box with breakfast bars or near the organics. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, they're addicting!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found it at QFC! I've also heard it is at Whole Foods. If it helps, I found it by the Luna Bars, Clif Bars, and other single nutrition bars, not in a box with breakfast bars or near the organics. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, they're addicting!


 Thanks! Haven't checked out Whole Foods yet...will do that now!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I haven't gotten my box yet, but I DID just cash in 50 BB points + my 6 month discount!*
> 
> ...


 i wanted to get Benefit's Porefessional with my 100BB Pts. and my 6th month discount, it still costs the same as the full size. I think the one of BB's site is the old packaging of it too. 

Does anyone know what the difference is between the old and new packaging?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

It seems like more people were happy this month (aside from the disappointing blunders with changing boxes - that is a big annoyance for sure).  There didn't seem to be a big, completely covetable item like the bronzer, Revolution Beauty Balm, or other thing that everyone wanted and was very disappointed not to get.  In my opinion, which is just that, an opinion and we all know about those, lol, things were more evenly distributed, there were no 4 item boxes, there were more cosmetic goodies spread out amongst the boxes like eyeliner, mascara, bb cream, lip glazes, lipstick etc.  Most of the boxes seemed to have an over $20 value which is great.  I think it was a good month for birchbox with equality, even though I'm not one that thinks every month every box has to be the same, but I'm in the minority.  I'm just happy to see that a lot of people enjoyed what they got and now we're in the stretch where we got one box but it's too early to speculate on the next.  I need a distraction!  Birchbox Man used to be a good distraction as it shipped opposite regular Birchbox, but it wasn't for me/us.  I suppose the trading thread is my distraction now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jul 16, 2012)

> *I haven't gotten my box yet, but I DID just cash in 50 **BB** points + my 6 month discount!* *I got:* *Benefit The POREfessional* *blowPro Heat is On Protective Styling Mist* *theBalmÂ® Mary-Lou Manizer* *Zoya TRUE Spring Collection* *in BEVIN* *$80 worth of product for $13 out of pocket! Woohoo! :yesss: *


 So I totally meant to type 500 points, not 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Jul 16, 2012)

does anyone know their refund policy? what if you used the product a few times, but it's still pretty full and you didn't like it, can you get a full refund for the return?


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 16, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of Blue-Ming but I did have issues with application--I find this is a problem with a lot of pastel cremes not just Color Club, some people can even out the streaks with multiple coats but I kind of suck at it.  I know how to fix this, glitter!  I used the Essie Set in Stones I got in my Teen Vogue box.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great haul!!!!



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I haven't gotten my box yet, but I DID just cash in 50 BB points + my 6 month discount!*
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of Blue-Ming but I did have issues with application--I find this is a problem with a lot of pastel cremes not just Color Club, some people can even out the streaks with multiple coats but I kind of suck at it.  I know how to fix this, glitter!  I used the Essie Set in Stones I got in my Teen Vogue box.


 That's a great idea for streaky polish.





Edit: I might see how it looks with Butter London Knackered layered over it.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

Ooh, pretty!  Thanks for sharing, I might have to try that!  That's what's so cool about having this community of women - we may have similar things to work with and can get great ideas for use.  Pretty much everyone got Blue Ming that's getting a Color Club polish this time, right?  I had envisioned like a royal blue creme similar to a Ming vase when I heard the color, I was way off.  Do you have to put on a top coat or is Set in Stones it's own top coat?



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of Blue-Ming but I did have issues with application--I find this is a problem with a lot of pastel cremes not just Color Club, some people can even out the streaks with multiple coats but I kind of suck at it.  I know how to fix this, glitter!  I used the Essie Set in Stones I got in my Teen Vogue box.


----------



## dd62 (Jul 16, 2012)

For those of you who were supposed to get box 15, but instead got box 3, can you post the weight of your box? TIA


----------



## alice blue (Jul 16, 2012)

My Box #12 arrived on Saturday. Must say--I LOVED IT! I didn't think I'd like/use the Eyeko, but it is much easier to apply than other liquid liners. The nail polish is bullet proof. Can't say I would have bought the Blue Ming color on my own, but it is fun. The Larabar was good, but $$$. The Harvey Prince Hello, I thought I'd hate it, but I actually really like it. I probably won't cancel my Birchbox anytime soon.


----------



## Linnake (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got my box! According to the list I got Box #16!  I'm pretty happy!


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas (lime mojito flavor!)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide
Harvey Prince Hello
Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds

The eyeliner is black and it is INTENSE! It reminds me of a fine point sharpie and it dries quickly and doesn't smudge!


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh we NYers pay tax too lol. the 8.975% is a killer. I would rather pay for the item + tax in person than order something online and pay for the item, tax and shipping.  When I went on vacation two weeks ago, I stocked up on goods so I wouldn't have to pay the hefty tax when i came back lol.  I hope that your box comes soon


 Sales tax in Alabama varies depending on your city, but here in Mobile it is 10%!!! And our city council is trying to make it 11%. That issue has been tabled now for the last 6 or 7 meetings. How ridiculous can it get?


----------



## slagoon (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The point of this service is to try new products.  You have learned from this experience that this particular mascara does not suit you and you must keep your options open to try other products until you find one that suits you.


 Sure, but a couple people were asking whether or not to try it or trade it (since you can't trade mascara tubes that you've tried) so I figured it might help those folks make their decision by seeing _some_ results.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure, but a couple people were asking whether or not to try it or trade it (since you can't trade mascara tubes that you've tried) so I figured it might help those folks make their decision by seeing _some_ results.


 Thanks for posting that, a lot of people just type descriptions and a photo really helped.  I have two coming and that would definitely sway me as to whether I want to trade one before I get my hands on it to try the one that I'm for sure keeping.  Strangely, I like the natural look, even though I'm usually all about drama, thickness, and lush glamour.  It looks pretty on you, and I like that you noted that it stays on all day.  Plus your lashes are very similar to mine so it really shows me a preview of how it'll work on me.  Nice.  I appreciate the effort.  How many coats did you use?


----------



## slagoon (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone purchased the full size of the Dr. Jarts BB cream?
> 
> I really liked the sample i got a couple of months ago but I'm hesitant to buy it since the sample tubes were hardly filled.. surely the full size isn't packaged that way as well.


 I have the gold label DR. Jart. I'm on my 4th tube and love it! I wear it every day (unless I'm testing a new foundation or tinted moisturizer) the biggest problem I have is that the hard tube they use doesn't always squeeze all the product out. 

The bottle is easy to take apart and I got another 3 weeks worth of product from it! (the jar is a 0.7 oz container)


----------



## slagoon (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that, a lot of people just type descriptions and a photo really helped.  I have two coming and that would definitely sway me as to whether I want to trade one before I get my hands on it to try the one that I'm for sure keeping.  Strangely, I like the natural look, even though I'm usually all about drama, thickness, and lush glamour.  It looks pretty on you, and I like that you noted that it stays on all day.  Plus your lashes are very similar to mine so it really shows me a preview of how it'll work on me.  Nice.  I appreciate the effort.  How many coats did you use?


 Thanks! So I've never really understood "coats vs swipes" This is about 4 swipes at each end of my eye, my eye is so rounded that even rounded brushes don't get both ends of my lashes, so I did 4 swipes on my inner lashes and then 4 swipes on my outer lashes. That was all, and there was no drying in between swipes. (Is it a coat when you've let it dry/set and then use it again? sort of like using a lash primer then a coat of mascara?)


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm trying to call Birchbox to get my box mixup sorted out. The profile doesn't match what I got.. Well i am calling and it goes to their voicemail. Weird! It is during their business hours.. So i left a message with my cell # hopefully i'll get a call back!


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the gold label DR. Jart. I'm on my 4th tube and love it! I wear it every day (unless I'm testing a new foundation or tinted moisturizer) the biggest problem I have is that the hard tube they use doesn't always squeeze all the product out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, pretty!  Thanks for sharing, I might have to try that!  That's what's so cool about having this community of women - we may have similar things to work with and can get great ideas for use.  Pretty much everyone got Blue Ming that's getting a Color Club polish this time, right?  I had envisioned like a royal blue creme similar to a Ming vase when I heard the color, I was way off.  Do you have to put on a top coat or is Set in Stones it's own top coat?


 It's considered a topcoat, but I still put Seche Vite over it, mostly because I have no patience.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MadamLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sales tax in Alabama varies depending on your city, but here in Mobile it is 10%!!! And our city council is trying to make it 11%. That issue has been tabled now for the last 6 or 7 meetings. How ridiculous can it get?


 10% in the south? That's OD. I thought stuff would be cheaper in AL.  I'll remember this when I go visit my dad in Huntsville, lol


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm really hoping to trade the Color Club Blue-Ming polish for some minteas! Let me know if you're interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## that1girl (Jul 16, 2012)

I've read through the thread before but never posted. Got both my boxes today and one was a box mix up. Called birchbox and they are sending the correct box and giving me a free month. Was supposed to get boxes 14 and 15 and ended up with 3 and 14.


----------



## astokes (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 16, 2012)

I have just got my box I love it so happy minus the food bar but it's all good! I'll eat it anyways! If you wanna see the blue Ming swatches check my siggy I did it. 2 coats can't wait to use the satanic!


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10% in the south? That's OD. I thought stuff would be cheaper in AL.  I'll remember this when I go visit my dad in Huntsville, lol


 Well. it's probably lower in Hunstville than in Mobile (here's hoping, anyway!) Here in Alabama, municipalities are allowed to charge more and keep it in the city. I know, for instance, I've gone to some smaller towns, and ended up paying as low as 6%.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 16, 2012)

So, I called Birchbox earlier today, and I got the same "deal" as everyone else. They changed the box on my profile so I can review my items. (Thanks to the advice of a previous poster, I had already "reviewed" the items I was SUPPOSED to get. I just gave neutral reviews, and I put in the comments that, while I would have liked to try the product, I got the wrong box. So, I got points for reviewing, while still being honest with them.) They also gave me next month free. I asked if they could send me a sample of the hair mask, as I was REALLY looking forward to trying it, and she told me no, they "do not have the inventory" for that. Soooo, let's see who gets the hair mask next month! lol

 I am always nonconfrontational, so I just dropped it. She was really nice, and I didn't see the point of arguing with her over (I'm sure) someone else's mistake.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 16, 2012)

By some crazy miracle I got the box I was supposed to get. I used the method posting a few pages back and found out last night that I was box 3 rather than 10 or 30, if that method is accurate. So I was totally expecting my box to be wrong when I opened it today, but I got the right one. Pretty happy since I really wanted to try the Alterna. And my Jouer is in pearl which is actually the right color for me. My gloss is in  Action and I haven't tried it yet. And ya the headphones are not so hot, but I still like them. I got the blue with pink. The Roasted Nut Lara bar is edible and on my diet, but still not the best flavor.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so one of my boxes has been at my local post office since Thursday... just got todays mail but with the box that was suppose to get here today. (I get 2 boxes) the one that was expected to be here on the 13th and has apparently just been sitting there hasn't arrived. Should I be worried.? I mean the one that was suppose.to be here last got here first. Can I just go pick it up myself?


 My box has been at a local post office from last monday to today, when I finally got it. I called them to complain on Saturday and they said they can hold things for 8 days, and you can't file dispute until the 14th day. Mine also was supposed to be here by 13th. *sigh*


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been at a local post office from last monday to today, when I finally got it. I called them to complain on Saturday and they said they can hold things for 8 days, and you can't file dispute until the 14th day. Mine also was supposed to be here by 13th. *sigh*


Is it me or does it seem that UPS MI and USPS have been slacking a lot lately?  I used to get my box like 2 days after it shipped.  Now, I'm lucky if I get it by the expected delivery date and really lucky if I get it the day before.  WTH!  It's lame--I see everyone getting their box (who live across the country and get it shipped after me) before me when I live 2 hours from where it ships!  I'm not faulting BB for this cause I know it's not their fault, but it still sucks.  I used to be super excited for my box to come every month, now I just get irritated cause the post office and UPS MI (one or both of them) keep delaying it when it just sits there for 5 days.  Grrrr.  Makes me tired or ordering things online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 16, 2012)

Birchbox CS replied to my email by saying "it looks like there was a delay in updating your tracking info." Um, no. There was actually no info to update, as the delay was in shipping my box. It looks like I *might* get it before the month ends.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 16, 2012)

If anyone gets one of the boxes with the Suki *Nourishing* regimen and wants to trade them, please let me know. I got them today in my box but 2 of the 5 packets were missing and they don't have any more stock to send out. I really wanted to try it, too!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it me or does it seem that UPS MI and USPS have been slacking a lot lately?  I used to get my box like 2 days after it shipped.  Now, I'm lucky if I get it by the expected delivery date and really lucky if I get it the day before.  WTH!  It's lame--I see everyone getting their box (who live across the country and get it shipped after me) before me when I live 2 hours from where it ships!  I'm not faulting BB for this cause I know it's not their fault, but it still sucks.  I used to be super excited for my box to come every month, now I just get irritated cause the post office and UPS MI (one or both of them) keep delaying it when it just sits there for 5 days.  Grrrr.  Makes me tired or ordering things online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Actually UPS did a good job of getting it in town. It took 2 days for them to get it from NY to CA. First it was dropped off at a city two hours away, and UPS right away drove it over to my city. But once it was in USPS's hands they had it for a week just sitting there collecting dust. Maybe it depends on the individual sorting facility because I don't think they ALL take that long. Idk though. I feel like if I was working there I wouldn't procrastinate as much. But by the time I get my package (same with Myglam who also uses UPS MI) I'm never really that excited about it because I've seen everyone else's pics of the same products about a thousand times by now. =/


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 16, 2012)

I rec'd 2 box 4's this month with the purple liner, Lara Bar, Boscia blotting sheets, Oscar de la Renta perfume, and Jouer moisture tint.  I'm most interested in a box for box trade, specifically box 19!  PM me if interested!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of Blue-Ming but I did have issues with application--I find this is a problem with a lot of pastel cremes not just Color Club, some people can even out the streaks with multiple coats but I kind of suck at it.  I know how to fix this, glitter!  I used the Essie Set in Stones I got in my Teen Vogue box.


  I did the same thing with an Essie color I have. I agree pastel cremes go on weird.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a bit bummed. I got the Box 3 mix up. Not that the items are bad, but I REALLY want what is listed for my box on the site AND the card insert. I could get it if the site showed a different item than the box, but the insert is even incorrect. Email and voicemail to Birchbox. I'm willing to exchange the box back with them to get the correct one. Sounds like people are having various resolutions (replacements, credits, points). Lets see where the dice land for me.

But overall, i think Birchbox did a better job of arranging the boxes with more equal number or values of products.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 16, 2012)

Paulina is on vacation until next week so it would be best to use the main [email protected] email address if you have problems.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone gets one of the boxes with the Suki *Nourishing* regimen and wants to trade them, please let me know. I got them today in my box but 2 of the 5 packets were missing and they don't have any more stock to send out. I really wanted to try it, too!


It seems to me that someone packing these boxes is either grossly incompetent or pilfering samples for themselves...Stuff has gone missing this month..


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of Blue-Ming but I did have issues with application--I find this is a problem with a lot of pastel cremes not just Color Club, some people can even out the streaks with multiple coats but I kind of suck at it.  I know how to fix this, glitter!  I used the Essie Set in Stones I got in my Teen Vogue box.




love this !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need to get set in stones since i didn't have an acct when the teen vogue one came out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 16, 2012)

so i called today to see what my 'welcome box' would be (gift sub to replace my regular sub) and she told me that these were the items:

arquiste flor y canto perfume

the borghese soap

melvita floral water
stainiac
and cynthia rowley bandaids as the extra.

i haven't seen this combo for the july boxes. it is similar to 28 i think but a bit off. digging that they included melvita cos i almost used up the one i traded for recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't go wrong with more stainiac i guess. don't know about the soap but i will try it.
bandaids anyone?


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I too got the wrong box and I am seriously disappointed! I really wanted the blotting papers and the Juliette perfume.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 16, 2012)

> Grrrr. Makes me tired or ordering things online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Actually UPS did a good job of getting it in town. It took 2 days for them to get it from NY to CA. First it was dropped off at a city two hours away, and UPS right away drove it over to my city. But once it was in USPS's hands they had it for a week just sitting there collecting dust. Maybe it depends on the individual sorting facility because I don't think they ALL take that long. Idk though. I feel like if I was working there I wouldn't procrastinate as much. But by the time I get my package (same with Myglam who also uses UPS MI) I'm never really that excited about it because I've seen everyone else's pics of the same products about a thousand times by now. =/


 Where I think the dust is collecting is at the MI center. My box was supposed to arrive today after a week and lo and behold, there it is. It left quickly from UPS, and was only sitting in the main post office over the weekend. I'm a former postal employee, and your local post office isn't allowed to keep your package once it arrives there. *Unless* it's marked to not deliver until a certain date, it has to go out. Bundles marked as deliverable only on a certain date or later are generally circulars and fliers, so that people are not going into Macy's etc. and trying to get sale prices before the sale starts. I've never seen parcels with "do not deliver until..." such and such date, but I'm starting to wonder if that's what's going on here. Anyway, I think MI sucks and I can see why BB gets the price break since the stuff goes out bulk. But it doesn't make it any less frustrating. UPS is great by itself, and the post office has been good to me, (and I know some of you have real problems and I'm sorry they're not doing right by you, but they have a remarkable tendency to shoot themselves in the foot,) but put them together and all it ends up being is delay, delay, delay, frustration.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the gold label DR. Jart. I'm on my 4th tube and love it! I wear it every day (unless I'm testing a new foundation or tinted moisturizer) the biggest problem I have is that the hard tube they use doesn't always squeeze all the product out.
> 
> ...


----------



## arendish (Jul 16, 2012)

I gifted myself another three month subscription with points and I got the shipping email today for it. On my shipment info it says under item: "*Gift Subscription: Welcome Box (017)". *Has anyone else had experience with gifted boxes and does that 017 possibly reflect that it's sending box 17? If that's the case, I will be absolutely thrilled, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 16, 2012)

For anybody that was wondering about the Eyeko purple liner, it really isn't the color on the outside bottom of the stick. It is more like a deep purplish indigo, and not bright at all. My swatch hasn't budged. I'm hoping I get Olive in my second box tomorrow, but if I get black I'll probably trade it. So far though, this is my best BB score.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 16, 2012)

> I got my box today and received the Boscia BB Cream. I am not even going to attempt to put this stuff on my face. Got their cleanser in SS and my face was pissed


 Are you not trying it because you're afraid of the formula, or is it too dark for your complexion?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 16, 2012)

> oh we NYers pay tax too lol. the 8.975% is a killer. I would rather pay for the item + tax in person than order something online and pay for the item, tax and shipping


 Almost 9% is brutal. We're at 7% and I thought that was bad. At least they leave clothing and most groceries out of it, which I doubt is the case in your state.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! I did not get the Glamour box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had emailed Birchbox too, to ask if my first box would be the Glamour

box this month and they told me yes! This box is nice but not what I was expecting.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: oh we NYers pay tax too lol. the 8.975% is a killer. I would rather pay for the item + tax in person than order something online and pay for the item, tax and shipping
> Almost 9% is brutal. We're at 7% and I thought that was bad. At least they leave clothing and most groceries out of it, which I doubt is the case in your state.
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gifted myself another three month subscription with points and I got the shipping email today for it. On my shipment info it says under item: "*Gift Subscription: Welcome Box (017)". *Has anyone else had experience with gifted boxes and does that 017 possibly reflect that it's sending box 17? If that's the case, I will be absolutely thrilled, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


I got the same email for a gift sub I ordered with my points.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Water Fuse too? I really want to buy one but have only tried the Water Fuse so i have no basis for comparison. I have oily skin, so water fuse doesn't seem the best choice, though i do like what i've experienced so far. I am looking for that even look that BB creams give, no heaviness, not too much dewiness, and of course no break outs!
> ...


I've been using the Water Fuse for a while now. I'm definitely a fan. I didn't realize there was a difference between that and the gold one! I thought it was just SPF.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps they will extend your year by a month to make up for a "next month free" box?


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 16, 2012)

My BB and MyGlam bag were both due to arrive today, but nothing. They are still stuck in San Leandro at the UPS MI facility (they've been there since the 14th). My Mom's BB was also due today, but she got hers 3 days ago (she lives 30 min away from me). I wonder if she gets it quicker since she lives in a larger city. Maybe if you live in a smaller city, UPS MI lets your stuff sit around longer until they have enough stuff to transfer to your area?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing with an Essie color I have. I agree pastel cremes go on weird.


 its a great color! very similar to essie's mint candy apple tho..  :/  i didnt realize how much green was in it until i held it up to blue..


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where I think the dust is collecting is at the MI center. My box was supposed to arrive today after a week and lo and behold, there it is. It left quickly from UPS, and was only sitting in the main post office over the weekend. I'm a former postal employee, and your local post office isn't allowed to keep your package once it arrives there. *Unless* it's marked to not deliver until a certain date, it has to go out. Bundles marked as deliverable only on a certain date or later are generally circulars and fliers, so that people are not going into Macy's etc. and trying to get sale prices before the sale starts. I've never seen parcels with "do not deliver until..." such and such date, but I'm starting to wonder if that's what's going on here. Anyway, I think MI sucks and I can see why BB gets the price break since the stuff goes out bulk. But it doesn't make it any less frustrating. UPS is great by itself, and the post office has been good to me, (and I know some of you have real problems and I'm sorry they're not doing right by you, but they have a remarkable tendency to shoot themselves in the foot,) but put them together and all it ends up being is delay, delay, delay, frustration.


 Do you know if when it says "sorting facility" that it's actually a sorting facility or at a post office being sorted? 

I think you are right about it just being UPS MI because like you said seperately they get things done MUCH faster then with their team work. I only have trouble recieving birchbox and myglam - but the other subscriptions use a different service and i get those pretty fast. Tisk tisk.

Anyways I got box 7 and received the bronzer in "golden bronzer" , the gloss in "lights", the uber bar in bananas foster, green earbuds, the hair mask and hello harvey perfume.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 16, 2012)

Is the welcome box always different or is everyone supposed to get the same one?

I got my first box today and it has:

a sorta fancy zip-lock type bag (empty)

Arquiste perfume sample

Stainiac

Borghese soap

Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap


----------



## kewhicker (Jul 16, 2012)

Loved my box (box 5)-- it came with black Eyeko! I was one happy girl!


----------



## EricaD (Jul 16, 2012)

I got box 19. I reaally, really don't like it. Whole thing is up for swap, nothing has been opened or swatched.


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Blinc mascara and tried it? I saw a couple of reviews on YouTube that led me to think this product may not be for me but I'm not sure whether I should sample it or try to trade it.


----------



## amandah (Jul 16, 2012)

Eww. I tried out my headphones today. Someone elses post hit it spot on, sounds like your listening to music through a styrofoam cup. Bleh.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 16, 2012)

got my box today, number 19 I think? I can actually use everything except the perfume sample! Oh btw it is up for trade if anyone is interested!

I think the best thing in my box this month was the dirt scrub. It smell like lemony heaven!!!!!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gifted myself another three month subscription with points and I got the shipping email today for it. On my shipment info it says under item: "*Gift Subscription: Welcome Box (017)". *Has anyone else had experience with gifted boxes and does that 017 possibly reflect that it's sending box 17? If that's the case, I will be absolutely thrilled, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


thats what mine said and it is not box 17. it is similar to box 28 but a few different items.

*edit: i had to call them to ask, and give them the email address of the account i bought the gift sub on. sje said they don't update the new account until after it has had time to reach its destination so they can be surprised.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the welcome box always different or is everyone supposed to get the same one?
> 
> ...


 Usually there are a few welcome boxes.  That seems to be a pretty good one as far as welcome boxes go, some girls have gotten really not great ones with obvious leftovers that a lot of people didn't love.  That said, welcome boxes are supposed to be a mix of things that people have loved.  I love the Stainiac - more on cheeks than lips because it highlights my chapped parts on my lips, gotta fix that, maybe a sugar scrub?  Lots of people loved the Arquiste, it's a pricey one so it's nice to try if you're into perfumes.  The Borghese soap itself is an $8 value and people who like bar soaps seem to have really liked it, I'm not a bar soap kind of girl.  Disco Nap is nice and it's nice to have gotten a nail polish, I always like getting those.  The ziplock bag is kinda an extra, we can always use those, be they glamorous or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I think there were at least two welcome boxes this month and it seems that the ones coming to people later in the month have had more of a varied type of items than the listed boxes in Zadi's list, maybe they had more sign ups and put together a few new boxes at the end?  So sorry you didn't get the Glamour box you were hoping for!  Is there something in particular that you were really looking forward to?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today, number 19 I think? I can actually use everything except the perfume sample! Oh btw it is up for trade if anyone is interested!
> 
> I think the best thing in my box this month was the dirt scrub. It smell like lemony heaven!!!!!!


 Ooh, you're pushing me over into buying territory!  I am in love with lemon scents.  My first "perfume" as a young girl was Love's Lemon and it smelled a bit like furniture polish but I still loved it.  Brings back positive memories to this day.  What color is the dirt scrub?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think they look good!



> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple people asked about Blinc
> 
> ...


----------



## Babyeyez13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Talked to BB today about my box mixup... All they did was change my profile so I can leave feedback... Other people get next month free, I don't view that as fair.... If they do it for some , they should do it for all...


----------



## EricaD (Jul 16, 2012)

If anyone would like to swap their Laura Geller lipstick for my Blinc mascara (or anything else for that matter!) Please let me know!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babyeyez13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Talked to BB today about my box mixup... All they did was change my profile so I can leave feedback... Other people get next month free, I don't view that as fair.... If they do it for some , they should do it for all...


Call back and ask for next month free! Say, "The research I've done seems to indicate that the proper recourse in this situation is to offer the next month free"


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 16, 2012)

I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it.  I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young.  I tend to like florals.  He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way.  It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy.   I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting.

Yes I'm kind of obsessed.


----------



## melonz (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB and MyGlam bag were both due to arrive today, but nothing. They are still stuck in San Leandro at the UPS MI facility (they've been there since the 14th). My Mom's BB was also due today, but she got hers 3 days ago (she lives 30 min away from me). I wonder if she gets it quicker since she lives in a larger city. Maybe if you live in a smaller city, UPS MI lets your stuff sit around longer until they have enough stuff to transfer to your area?


 I'm in Seattle and my box never comes at the expected delivery date =/.


----------



## Lainy (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone else find the minteas really nasty? I got the lime mojito flavor. My perfume sample was also less than half way full... 




  I got box 19, so disappointing.


----------



## Eu4icDelirium (Jul 16, 2012)

Reading this thread, it seems like a lot of people are having issues with their local post offices this time around, kind of strange. Mine even routed my birchbox wrong and sent it to the wrong town, so instead of receiving it today, I wont get it until tomorrow or the next day, since it's now sitting in the Mobile office waiting to be sent to my local post office again &gt;.&lt;

Also, maybe I've missed it, but has anyone received box 18? and if so, what did you think? from looking at the photo I'm a little worried it will be mostly small or packet style samples (IE the Suki packets and the Stila card). I was a little bummed with this box, but I've worked myself up to some excitement for it lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 17, 2012)

Well... add me to the list of people who got the wrong box, or shall I say the box 15 and box 3 mix up. This right after having a Glossybox arrive completely destroyed by the poured out Ahava. AHHHHHHHHHHH!! *yanks at hair*. I was really looking forward to the blotting papers, the juliette perfume, the minteas, and the hair mask. Instead, I got a lara bar after I got a luna bar last month, I got the Oscar De La Renta sample after getting a bigger size with SS last month, I got the Alterna hair stuff which doesn't seem too bad but it's for colored hair and mine is not colored, and I got the Jouer tinted moisturizer (not what I really wanted but I'm light skinned and it's in pearl so I can't complain too much. At least it's not Bronze, LOL!). I got the earbuds in green/pink... haven't tried them yet and the stila lip glaze in Lights which is a very pretty color! I'm somewhat happy with the contents of this box but had my heart set on what I was supposed to get. I sent BB an email about the situation since I tried calling 7 minutes after they closed, LOL! I'll try calling tomorrow while I'm at work until I get through to someone because I at least want the feedback on the site fixed so I can get my points and make sure I get compensated for this mix up. I'll take a free box next month, LOL!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2012)

On the topic of USPS delivery times:  I seem to recall that the first-class mail slowdown (no more overnight first-class mail even in-town) has already started.  I've been wondering if that has anything to do with slowed-down delivery times.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of USPS delivery times:  I seem to recall that the first-class mail slowdown (no more overnight first-class mail even in-town) has already started.  I've been wondering if that has anything to do with slowed-down delivery times.


 Very possible. I talk to my mailman a lot and I mentioned to him the other day that he was arriving at 1:30 instead of 12:00 a lot (means the difference between grabbing mail before or after work for me) and he said that they've changed his schedule to where he comes in an hour later every day except for Monday and Friday. Sure, that's just one dude, but multiply it out--I think it makes perfect sense.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 17, 2012)

> I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it. Â I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young. Â I tend to like florals. Â He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way. Â It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy. Â  I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting. Yes I'm kind of obsessed. Â


 I'm impressed with the Harvey Prince fragrances. I'd like to try the Juliette has a Gun also. I just bought a full size of Hello and small sizes of Eau Flirt and Eau Fling on the Harvey Prince website (found a 20% coupon code on retailmenot.com). Good job, Birchbox with the fragrances this month!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I too love the Harvey Prince Hello!  How does the Eau Flirt smell?  Guess I should go check out their page to see what the notes are....



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm impressed with the Harvey Prince fragrances. I'd like to try the Juliette has a Gun also. I just bought a full size of Hello and small sizes of Eau Flirt and Eau Fling on the Harvey Prince website (found a 20% coupon code on retailmenot.com). Good job, Birchbox with the fragrances this month!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 17, 2012)

> Thanks for the info! Â I too love the Harvey Prince Hello! Â How does the Eau Flirt smell? Â Guess I should go check out their page to see what the notes are....


 I haven't smelled the Flirt or Fling, I just bought small sizes that were only $12. I took a chance. The Flirt said pumpkin pie and lavender and the Fling said pumpkin, jasmine, raspberry and Black currant. The code is 'delovely' for 20% off and the shipping was reasonable IMO.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i called today to see what my 'welcome box' would be (gift sub to replace my regular sub) and she told me that these were the items:
> 
> ...


That is the exact same box my sister got for her first month on the sub I gifted her.


----------



## onematchfire (Jul 17, 2012)

It sucks that so many folks are having shipping issues! BB actually seems to have some of the fewest transit issues for me of the boxes I've tried, though Beauty Army's packing and shipping takes so long that they set a pretty low bar for comparison. My post office also does a pretty bang up job, but perhaps that's because we're a small town near hubs in the middle of the country (or at least "middle" relative to shipping, if not geographically).


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 17, 2012)

I got box 17 (Zadi's list).  I'm happy with it--I ended up getting the purple liner and it's very pretty...unique but surprisingly wearable.  Have it on today--also impressed by staying power.  Bummed cause I got the lara bar and I was going to save it and bring it to work today to eat and I forgot it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well.  It looked yummy--maybe I can hold off eating it tonight and save it for work tomorrow.

I actually like the Harvey Prince Flirt perfume (lavender and pumpkin), though I don't smell pumpkin.  Haven't swatched blue-ming yet cause I just got a pedi and I have those sally hansen nail effects on my fingers.  Ear phones aren't bad.  And the hair stuff (alterna bamboo stuff) smells really good.


----------



## slagoon (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Water Fuse too? I really want to buy one but have only tried the Water Fuse so i have no basis for comparison. I have oily skin, so water fuse doesn't seem the best choice, though i do like what i've experienced so far. I am looking for that even look that BB creams give, no heaviness, not too much dewiness, and of course no break outs!
> ...


 I haven't tried the water fuse...on the Dr. Jart website there is a color comparison http://www.drjartstore.com/shop/Most-Moist-Water-Fuse-BB-Cream.html if you scroll all the way to the bottom - and the water fuse is a shade darker than the gold label. The gold is PERFECT for my skin, so I fear that the water fuse would be a tad too dark.  I know that all these bb creams are supposed to sort-of-adjust but I can't even use tinted moisturizer that is a hint too dark because it looks so obvious (at least to me)


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually UPS did a good job of getting it in town. It took 2 days for them to get it from NY to CA. First it was dropped off at a city two hours away, and UPS right away drove it over to my city. But once it was in USPS's hands they had it for a week just sitting there collecting dust. Maybe it depends on the individual sorting facility because I don't think they ALL take that long. Idk though. I feel like if I was working there I wouldn't procrastinate as much. But by the time I get my package (same with Myglam who also uses UPS MI) I'm never really that excited about it because I've seen everyone else's pics of the same products about a thousand times by now. =/


You're lucky--I live about 2-3 hours from NY where it ships and it's always sitting in the MI warehouse for close to a week--once USPS has it I get it the same day.  Guess it really does depend on the individual facility


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're lucky--I live about 2-3 hours from NY where it ships and it's always sitting in the MI warehouse for close to a week--once USPS has it I get it the same day.  Guess it really does depend on the individual facility


 I'm about 6 hours from NYC. Not sure where it ships or how far, but I live in VT. Just a state over. And it took 6 days to get to me.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 17, 2012)

Just tried out the earbuds. While I would not use them to enjoy *any* music (the Styrofoam description is perfect)... they are perfect for watching Law and Order: SVU on the treadmill.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried out the earbuds. While I would not use them to enjoy *any* music (the Styrofoam description is perfect)... they are perfect for watching Law and Order: SVU on the treadmill.


 I just got my box yesterday so I haven't tried them, but they did feel a bit cheaper than I was expecting.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 17, 2012)

Also... so weird. I just got this e-mail:

Hi there,

Congratulations! You've won the _Glamour_ + Birchbox Sweepstakes. Your Birchbox is on its way to you. Soon, you'll be diving into a collection of exciting multisensory samples. While you're waiting, why not make sure every month is just as fun? Join our list to sign up for a Birchbox subscription.  

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations, and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: *#9102969011966038028200*. Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,
Birchbox

I do not remember signing up for a sweepstakes??? This means 3 July boxes. What on earth.


----------



## redfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Just received my box yesterday (a day early) and thought I'd share.



This is box #22 according to Zadi's list.  My weight was 0.570.  I'm okay with it but some of the items might be up for trade.  Also, I ate the Lara bar already.


----------



## manuri (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also... so weird. I just got this e-mail:
> 
> ...


 
Did you sign up for the one from Glamour?


----------



## GinaM (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you not trying it because you're afraid of the formula, or is it too dark for your complexion?


  Formula


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Did you sign up for the one from Glamour?


No. And it came to the same e-mail as my subscription. So weird.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

> > Has anyone purchased the full size of the Dr. Jarts BB cream? I really liked the sample i got a couple of months ago but I'm hesitant to buy it since the sample tubes were hardly filled.. surely the full size isn't packaged that way as well.
> 
> 
> I have the gold label DR. Jart. I'm on my 4th tube and love it! I wear it every day (unless I'm testing a new foundation or tinted moisturizer) the biggest problem I have is that the hard tube they use doesn't always squeeze all the product out.Â
> ...





Spoiler: Photos hidden to keep post size down:



SO good to know thank you!! I am still on my first tube (this stuff goes a long way!) but I will be sure to open it up once it's "gone" now.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, you're pushing me over into buying territory!  I am in love with lemon scents.  My first "perfume" as a young girl was Love's Lemon and it smelled a bit like furniture polish but I still loved it.  Brings back positive memories to this day.  What color is the dirt scrub?


 It has a slight yellow tint to it. It also has raspberry seeds mixed in with the salt/sugar(don't know which one it is). As a scrub it was so so but as a moisturizer it was awesome!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 17, 2012)

Kind of off-topic but if anyone was interested in the Stila palettes, Amazon has the Stila In The Garden palette for $22 right now


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

> > Have you tried the Water Fuse too? I really want to buy one but have only tried the Water Fuse so i have no basis for comparison. I have oily skin, so water fuse doesn't seem the best choice, though i do like what i've experienced so far. I am looking for that even look that BB creams give, no heaviness, not too much dewiness, and of course no break outs! Let me know, i'm soo tempted to buy the one you have.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the water fuse...on the Dr. Jart website there is a color comparison http://www.drjartstore.com/shop/Most-Moist-Water-Fuse-BB-Cream.htmlÂ if you scroll all the way to the bottom - and the water fuse is a shade darker than the gold label. The gold is PERFECT for my skin, so I fear that the water fuse would be a tad too dark.Â  I know that all these bb creams are supposed to sort-of-adjustÂ but I can't even use tinted moisturizer that is a hint too dark because it looks so obvious (at least to me)


 I have tried both and oddly they both work on me. The premium had better coverage and a pinker undertone along with stronger skin-care ingredients that made it the best choice for me. You can get a 10 ml sample online or buy from Sephora and return it if you don't like it.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 17, 2012)

I received my box (and myGlam) yesterday and was working in the computer lab all night. I was really looking forward to the opening of the boxes and ripped them opened at 6am. While I'm somewhat satisfied about the MyGlam (though I wanted to try the Buxom), but I was so disappointed in the Box#4.

I'm happy about the Eyeko (and have yet to try liquid, my hand's are so unsteady), but everything else seem like such a dud. The box had two lifestyle items (headset and Larabar). I really despise seeing food in the boxes, because we're not considering people with possible food allergies.. and even more so because I received another food bar just the month before. The jouer was definitely the smallest tube, but somewhat easy to squeeze. The Oscar is in a vial, would be nice if it had a spray top. The Bosnia wipes are definitely a nice addition.

However, if you looked at the box itself.. it definitely did not seem like $10 well spent. Everything was like fun-sized, barely what one would call sample-size.

I have to honestly say that I've had not have one box that wowed me. All my boxes always seem to be the lowest value/ dud boxes out of every month. I may have listed minimal/ natural, but I would love to learn how to provide more color and be more adventureous.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

So I got my box yesterday and this is what I got.





I have mixed feelings about my box. I'm happy that I got the earbuds, tho as I said they feel cheaper than i thought they would, tho I don't know why I was expecting more for an extra. I also like the mascara. It's a good size and I'm trying it out today and so far I like it. But overall I feel like my box was just eh. I did get 2 extras, when I think they should really give 5 items and one extra especially since I didn't get a full sized product. I'm let down by that fact to a bit with people getting full sized laura gellar lip sticks, full sized eye liners and idk if the stila lip glazes were full sized or the mini size that stila sells in a pack of 3, but still more than what I got.





I feel like this is a sorry example of a "deluxe" sample. Each shadow can probably be used once and the rows are combined together with the same cover so it will be hard to save a color for next time I think.

So pretty much my box contained 2 extras, 2 deluxe samples and 2 samples I probably could have gotten for free. While this is not my favorite box I do like the variety and a couple items I was excited about (headphones (not the greatest, but good enough for free) and the mascara. And even though the perfume samples was a free sample size, it's actually the first perfume sample that they scent me that i could see myself wearing. So to end on a good note, my box was alright and I'm still going to continue my membership at least for another month or so. I've been with BB for 9 unconsecutive months for reference.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off-topic but if anyone was interested in the Stila palettes, Amazon has the Stila In The Garden palette for $22 right now


 I own the In the Garden palette and I really like it  The colors are nice.   I  use it quite often now in the summer because of the colors.  I still prefer Urban Decay eyeshadows, but that's just my opinion.  Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slagoon (Jul 17, 2012)

Stinks you didn't like it - if it makes you feel any better your mascara is 70% of the full size - so it is pretty close - and at least for me I can never finish a mascara in 3 months anyway, so the 70% size is just fine

(Sample Size:  0.141  oz
Full Size: 0.21 oz
Full Size Price: $26.00
Sample Value: $17.45)



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box yesterday and this is what I got....


----------



## OohLala21 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been subscribed with BB for almost a year (first time posting on this site) and I'm starting to get frustrated with them. Aside from a few boxes, the majority of my boxes have been so-so but I continue with this sub because I have found a few hidden gems. This month, I was one who received the wrong box even though I've already sampled the Jouer tinted moisturizer a few months ago. I emailed CS about it and they told me they would just change the contents on my profile and that they're sampling different colors of the Jouer which is why I got it again. And I tried leaving feedback for it today, and of course it tells me that I've already done that.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 17, 2012)

deleted


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI really despise seeing food in the boxes, because we're not considering people with possible food allergies..


 This makes me want to kiss you on the mouth. I'm a nut allergy. I got a nut bar. UGH. Nut allergies are REALLY common and I know people who have airborne nut allergies, so to put a nut product (that could melt or tear during shipping) near stuff that is going on your face is just disaster for some people.

I emailed conscious box and they told me that since they use almond oil in a lot of products, they didn't feel right taking my money if they were going to send me things I couldn't use, but that they are working on a box for people with allergies and hope to have it up and running soon. THAT is excellent customer service towards someone who isn't even a customer yet. If they get their allergy box up and running, I'm in. 100%


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stinks you didn't like it - if it makes you feel any better your mascara is 70% of the full size - so it is pretty close - and at least for me I can never finish a mascara in 3 months anyway, so the 70% size is just fine
> 
> ...


 It's probably the only thing that made the box. I agree it's a good size, but overall the box was meh for me. I think part of it is that they say that it's 4-5 deluxe samples and I got 2. Never did the sample value tho, but that's good.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me want to kiss you on the mouth. I'm a nut allergy. I got a nut bar. UGH. Nut allergies are REALLY common and I know people who have airborne nut allergies, so to put a nut product (that could melt or tear during shipping) near stuff that is going on your face is just disaster for some people.
> 
> I emailed conscious box and they told me that since they use almond oil in a lot of products, they didn't feel right taking my money if they were going to send me things I couldn't use, but that they are working on a box for people with allergies and hope to have it up and running soon. THAT is excellent customer service towards someone who isn't even a customer yet. If they get their allergy box up and running, I'm in. 100%


 I noticed that that Birchbox adds a lot of nut products if they add any food. I don't mind a food product here and there and my only food allergy is mangos, which isn't common in a lot of foods. I remember seeing one of the first boxes had a smoothie drink. I think if they are going to do more food that they need to mix it up more. And perhaps make 5 out of their 20 something boxes just for people who put no food as a new category on the survey.


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 17, 2012)

I got my box yesterday!  I'd been on vacation and had my mail held, so I believe it came while I was away, and yesterday was the delivery!  I had already peeked on birchbox.com so I knew what I was getting and was pretty excited, but this month the excitement didn't last long.  I received box number 4, and like many of you who also received this one, I was a little underwhelmed.  I am stoked about the eye-liner, I got purple, but everything else seemed kind of tiny (mine is the .07 fl. oz. jouer) and kind of like an after thought.  All in all, I'm still super pleased with Birchbox...this month just didn't quite hit the wow factor for me like last month. Looking forward to August!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 17, 2012)

I havent received any of my boxes, even thogh 2 of them have been in my state since the 13th... talk about frustrating. I have never received my boxes this late in the month!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is the exact same box my sister got for her first month on the sub I gifted her.



i was kind of hoping since it was a previously active account that i could skip the welcome stuff. it isn't a bad welcome box but i wanted more of this months items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i was kind of hoping since it was a previously active account that i could skip the welcome stuff. it isn't a bad welcome box but i wanted more of this months items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I reactivated for May I got that box (the gg box). I didn't even know there were welcome boxes until a week or so ago. Did you get a welcome when you resubbed?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it.  I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young.  I tend to like florals.  He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way.  It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy.   I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting.
> 
> Yes I'm kind of obsessed.


 That's a great description.  Now I really want to get a sample of it!  I'd love to hear your descriptions of the sampler.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally signed up for BB.  Is the first box always a welcome box or will I get the normal August box?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 17, 2012)

I got my two boxes yesterday! I am really happy with them!












I tried out the ear buds and they are meh, but they will work as back ups incase my good ones break or get lost. I am really happy that i got the black liner and VERY impressed with the staying power!

I got the lemongrass and yuzu minteas and they are delicious! I am a fiend for anything that is lemongrass though!  I am a little disappointed with all the foil packets, but they actually feel like they have quite a bit in them and if I squeeze them out into jars it won't be so bad.

Also, I have learned that i love every smell that Harvey Prince makes. The Eau Flirt and Hello are perfect for summer and the Yogini is a great fall and winter scent.
Overall, very good month for me!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay! I won one of the glamour BB this month from the glamour sweeps! ;]


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 17, 2012)

My boxes are in LA right now. The shipping pattern was pretty weird for this one. My Myglam and It started out the same, but then they diverged, with my box going to Arizona, and then Fontana, and then now it's in LA. I assume it'll go up to Bell Gardens and then to me, but it should have gone the same path that the MyGlam bag did. Ah well!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *that1girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've read through the thread before but never posted. Got both my boxes today and one was a box mix up. Called birchbox and they are sending the correct box and giving me a free month. Was supposed to get boxes 14 and 15 and ended up with 3 and 14.


 Hmmm..now this makes me wonder.  I had the same mix up but was not offered the correct box, only next month free...


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if the blinc mascara is fullsized?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the info!  I too love the Harvey Prince Hello!  How does the Eau Flirt smell?  Guess I should go check out their page to see what the notes are....
> ...


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the blinc mascara is fullsized?


Its .14 oz. Full size is more like .21 oz. So a really decent sized sample


----------



## that1girl (Jul 17, 2012)

> Hmmm..now this makes me wonder. Â I had the same mix up but was not offered the correct box, only next month free...


 I asked how long the new box would take and she was unsure. However i got an email saying my order had be processed. I have been a bb subscriber for 5 months on this account. 3 times i have had problems. The empty Dr Jart, the expired befine, and now the box mix up. I did mention this. However my 2nd account I've had 3 months with no problems. Funny how it has worked out.


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

I should be getting my box today, finally! I feel like everyone else has had their box(es) for weeks already lol.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *that1girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked how long the new box would take and she was unsure. However i got an email saying my order had be processed. I have been a bb subscriber for 5 months on this account. 3 times i have had problems. The empty Dr Jart, the expired befine, and now the box mix up. I did mention this. However my 2nd account I've had 3 months with no problems. Funny how it has worked out.


Did you ask for the replacement box or was it just offered when you called to notify them of the mix up?


----------



## merkington (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *that1girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked how long the new box would take and she was unsure. However i got an email saying my order had be processed. I have been a bb subscriber for 5 months on this account. 3 times i have had problems. The empty Dr Jart, the expired befine, and now the box mix up. I did mention this. However my 2nd account I've had 3 months with no problems. Funny how it has worked out.


 Oh man, also had the same mix up, but they didn't offer to send the correct box to me, even though I asked! And I was really looking forward to that one. Oh, well. Let us know how the box is!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone get the Stila Lip Glaze in the color Action?

It's so pretty, so I took some pics, but it is hard to capture the color on camera.

With flash..shows the shimmer and color better, but of course captures my discoloration too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





No Flash...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should be getting my box today, finally! I feel like everyone else has had their box(es) for weeks already lol.


I just got mine yesterday, so don't feel too left out lol.  I really wish there wasn't such a gap between when people get their boxes.


----------



## arendish (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eau Flirt smells great, but Eau Fling is by far my favorite! It's freakin' addictive!


 I just bought a sample of Eau Flirt. I hope I like it! Everyone seems to like it, though, and lavender and pumpkin are my two favorite scents EVER. How could you go wrong?

P.S. If anyone else wants to buy something from Harvey Prince if you find someone on FB (like me) who has bought something you can click the link to get 35% off and the person you used the link from gets 35% back on what they already ordered! PM me if you want to friend me on FB to use the 35% off!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 17, 2012)

By the way did anyone else have missing Suki packets this month?

No toner &amp; cream for me.. I called BB and they said they were out of stock so they gave me 100 points. Bummer since I always wanted to try Suki. I have seen them in my local health food store, but didn't want to shell out the money before trying.


----------



## that1girl (Jul 17, 2012)

It was offered. I probably would have asked if they wouldn't have offered. Box 3 just wasn't for me at al and i was really looking forward to the lady vengance perfume!


----------



## that1girl (Jul 17, 2012)

I talked to Audrey. I was pretty blunt about my issue the first thing out of my mouth was "I got the wrong box" my husband laughed at me.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 17, 2012)

i just made a purchase for the benefit the porefessional and the amika mourishing mask (even though no one answered me how it smelled or how the product is like). hopefully i'll like it cus i like the mask i received this month but a bit too pricey for me...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooo, the color looks so pretty on you.  I haven't tried mine yet I had totally planned to swap the Stila when it came (overflowing with lipstick, glosses, etc already--a problem many of us have), but the color was so pretty that it's now a keeper.  



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get the Stila Lip Glaze in the color Action?
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> I talked to Audrey. I was pretty blunt about my issue the first thing out of my mouth was "I got the wrong box" my husband laughed at me.
> Fuhhh... I guess I should feel unique or some thing. I was supposed to get box #5 and my card says that that's what I got. However, instead of the Boscia cream, Harvey Prince hello and Amika Hair Treatment  I've been dying to try, I got this:
> 
> Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
> ...


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Seattle and my box never comes at the expected delivery date =/.


 Well there goes my big city theory. 




 Maybe it's just being on the west coast!

EDIT: Actually, I see some people on the east coast are also waiting a long time for delivery. That makes no sense to me at all!


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday, so don't feel too left out lol.  I really wish there wasn't such a gap between when people get their boxes.


 Me too! My box is old news already and I haven't even gotten it yet lol. Ah well, at least the shipping is free..


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fuhhh... I guess I should feel unique or some thing. I was supposed to get box #5 and my card says that that's what I got. However, instead of the Boscia cream, Harvey Prince hello and Amika Hair Treatment  I've been dying to try, I got this:
> 
> ...


 Uh oh.. I'm supposed to be getting Box 5 today and I really want what's listed (especially the BB cream), not a hodgepodge.. Did you end up calling Birchbox about this?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just made a purchase for the benefit the porefessional and the amika mourishing mask (even though no one answered me how it smelled or how the product is like). hopefully i'll like it cus i like the mask i received this month but a bit too pricey for me...


 I never saw your question, but I got the Amika mask in a previous box! I can't remember exactly what it smelled like but I remember it smelled pretty good. It made my hair super super soft though. I really loved it.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo, the color looks so pretty on you.  I haven't tried mine yet I had totally planned to swap the Stila when it came (overflowing with lipstick, glosses, etc already--a problem many of us have), but the color was so pretty that it's now a keeper.


 
Thanks! I know what you mean. I was going to trade the lip glaze till I saw the color I got! It's so pretty. It reminds of a lip color I tried before but i can't pinpoint what it was..Oh well.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *that1girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked how long the new box would take and she was unsure. However i got an email saying my order had be processed. I have been a bb subscriber for 5 months on this account. 3 times i have had problems. The empty Dr Jart, the expired befine, and now the box mix up. I did mention this. However my 2nd account I've had 3 months with no problems. Funny how it has worked out.


  I think the email you got was for your free box for next month. I called this morning and they said they would give me next month's box free (but I wasn't offered the correct box that I should've gotten). Soon after I got off the phone my account was fixed to reflect that I got box 3 instead of 15 (which is the one I should've gotten), then I got the email saying my order was processed. That threw me for a loop because I didn't know what order they were talking about but if you really look at it, it says ship date is August 10th. So I'm sure that's for the free August box. At least in my case. Definitely check that and if it has that mid August date, I'm pretty sure the order processed email is just showing your august box has been comped to be free instead of them taking out 10.00 for it.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well there goes my big city theory.
> ...


Yea, mine was about an hour or so away at the MI place for almost a week.  I did get it on the expected date though.  But months ago, it was always at least 3 days early.  I used to get it like 2 days after it shipped.  They say they have not changed shipping method so IDK.

Edit** well, more of an addition--I am on the east coast.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> Do you know if when it says "sorting facility" that it's actually a sorting facility or at a post office being sorted?
> 
> I think you are right about it just being UPS MI because like you said seperately they get things done MUCH faster then with their team work. I only have trouble recieving birchbox and myglam - but the other subscriptions use a different service and i get those pretty fast. Tisk tisk.


 The only sorting entry I get is at the local post office, and its delivered the same day. In my case, it was sent to the main city post office on July 12, sat there until July 16th for whatever reason, and then made it to my town's little post office on the 16th, where it was sorted, out for delivery, and delivered the same day.

Also keep in my mind that with it being summer, there are vacations so you might be getting some rookie who knows nothing about the route, or another carrier who did his own route first. They work them 6 days a week for at least 10 hours a day, even people not on the overtime list, some of it unpaid, and in this heat its tough. The PO refuses to hire carriers, and they've been understaffed for years.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 17, 2012)

Got my box today. It was delivered yesterday, but I wasn't in town. I am quite pleased with it. Although, I was missing a sample. Granted, it was the tea mints, but still, a missing item is a missing item. I've already emailed them and I know they have great customer service so I'm not worried at all. My mom had a sample missing from her box this month too. Seems they had lots of box issues this month. For people that have had a missing item, did they send you said item or give you 100 points for compensation?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> Uh oh.. I'm supposed to be getting Box 5 today and I really want what's listed (especially the BB cream), not a hodgepodge.. Did you end up calling Birchbox about this?


 Going to call them now. I can't complain too much because I still got seven items. They've always been courteous on the phone with me so we'll see. I hope you get what you've been expecting.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

Got my box (10) and I am bummed. The only beauty-type sample I can even use is the teeny tiny perfume vial. I don't use lip glaze/glosses and the Jouer is the wrong color for me. The Alterna is just not something I would use. I hope I can at least get a trade or 2 out of this month. I did get all of my items though, including the earbuds and Larabar. I would just prefer a cool new beauty or skin care item.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> I finally signed up for BB. Is the first box always a welcome box or will I get the normal August box?


 Since they aren't tied in with anyone next month, you might get a welcome box. It doesn't look like anyone got one this month. Are you sure you have to wait for next month's box? Because my first sub started late in the month and I got that month's box.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. It was delivered yesterday, but I wasn't in town. I am quite pleased with it. Although, I was missing a sample. Granted, it was the tea mints, but still, a missing item is a missing item. I've already emailed them and I know they have great customer service so I'm not worried at all. My mom had a sample missing from her box this month too. Seems they had lots of box issues this month. For people that have had a missing item, did they send you said item or give you 100 points for compensation?


 My box (#4) was missing the Eyeko eyeliner...they said they would mail me one.


----------



## slagoon (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just made a purchase for the benefit the porefessional and the amika mourishing mask (even though no one answered me how it smelled or how the product is like). hopefully i'll like it cus i like the mask i received this month but a bit too pricey for me...


 I looked at this back in May

I was not expecting to like this at all, Iâ€™ve been totally dissatisfied with the hair products Iâ€™ve gotten from Birchbox so far, but this one was, happily, different.

This thick cream smells light and fresh. I applied it to my freshly clean but still wet hair, waited about 10 minutes and rinsed it out with cool water.   For the first time in a long time I was able to get pretty loose curls all over my head. Most of the time my hair doesnâ€™t act consistently across my head, this mask gave me the bounce and elasticity that my hair had been missing for ages.  I really liked it a lot.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box (#4) was missing the Eyeko eyeliner...they said they would mail me one.


 Awesome. I'll have to see how they handle it since it was just a lifestyle extra.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone get the Shimmer lotion? I love it, what are your thoughts?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, on the same day I got my Glamour magazine this month. I was more excited by this coincidence than maybe I should have been.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> Going to call them now. I can't complain too much because I still got seven items. They've always been courteous on the phone with me so we'll see. I hope you get what you've been expecting.


 OK, she checked and will send me box 5 so I can review. Apparently they didn't run out of the samples. Always best to call on the phone, they really take care of you.


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, she checked and will send me box 5 so I can review. Apparently they didn't run out of the samples. Always best to call on the phone, they really take care of you.


 Awesome, thanks for letting us know! I'll be sure to give them a call if something is missing/etc. It will be a surprise either way when I open my box this afternoon lol.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 17, 2012)

> Very possible. I talk to my mailman a lot and I mentioned to him the other day that he was arriving at 1:30 instead of 12:00 a lot (means the difference between grabbing mail before or after work for me) and he said that they've changed his schedule to where he comes in an hour later every day except for Monday and Friday. Sure, that's just one dude, but multiply it out--I think it makes perfect sense.


 This is how stupid postal management is. Let's bring them in later but make sure they come back by 5PM. (This is just an attempt to get the carriers to rush through the route so they can add time to it.) Get them out later-the businesses will love that and they'll appreciate walking around in the midday sun. And don't bring the clerks in early enough so that the carriers have to wait for their mail to be sorted. GRRRR! So glad I got out of that effed-up organization which will be gone in our lifetime.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else that got the stila eyeshadow cards had a hard time blending the shadows? I have never used stila eyeshadow before and if this is how they are I don't want anything to do with them. I am hoping that it is just the crappy sample cards and the real palettes are not as patchy.


----------



## slagoon (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else that got the stila eyeshadow cards had a hard time blending the shadows? I have never used stila eyeshadow before and if this is how they are I don't want anything to do with them. I am hoping that it is just the crappy sample cards and the real palettes are not as patchy.


 I don't know about the cards but the colors I have in full size are not hard to blend.


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a smaller palette it's their pretty is paris palette from a few years ago with a convertible color in it and 4 shadows. I love the shadows they are creamy and easy to blend. So I am assuming it's just the card.


----------



## ahkae (Jul 17, 2012)

I received my box today, I got box #17. I am happy with it overall since I really wanted to try the UV fluid. However I received the liner in purple.

If anyone would like to trade their Eyeko black liner for my purple liner, let me know but only if you can send it out by tomorrow using priority mail since I leave for vacation soon.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else that got the stila eyeshadow cards had a hard time blending the shadows? I have never used stila eyeshadow before and if this is how they are I don't want anything to do with them. I am hoping that it is just the crappy sample cards and the real palettes are not as patchy.


 This is why I freaking hate shadow cards so much, they aren't a good representation.  I tried to use Moss last night and it was a mess.  I've had good luck with Stila shadows in the past, they've always been soft and layerable (I don't own any of the big palettes though, just duos and quads).  I wish they'd do like a mini pan of one color from the palette or something instead, based on the card I wouldn't even think about buying it.


----------



## tameloy (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get the Shimmer lotion? I love it, what are your thoughts?


 It's super pretty. It's almost borderline glittery...but I like it a lot.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## slagoon (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh - that is toooo cute. 

I've seen super-mini pans too - I think it was urban decay that was giving some out, smaller than a dime, along with a primer in the sephora "impulse items" section as you check out.  I figure you could get 4-5 uses out of that and get a good idea about the formula and amount of pigmentation.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree. I actually used the one I received a while back (the smokey card) and while I did get several uses out of it, it was mess. The real palettes on the other hand are better. I think the reason the cards are so bad is because there is only a small amount of product pressed on it and the method used to press colors to cards is different than pressing product into pans. I think it would better if Stila did something like what Sigma did for IMATS. This is a sample of their Dare, Bare and Flare palettes (one color from each palette) in a tiny mini-palette that's smaller than a bar of Ivory soap. I keep saying Sigma needs to make more of those as stocking stuffers come the holiday time
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 17, 2012)

Fun fact: the Alterna UV Fluide smells like Pez. Yummmmm (I'm expecting a collective "Oh yeah! It does!" But we'll see! haha. For me, it does nothing to smooth frizzies. It's been humid most days I've used it, and by the time my hair dries, there's the frizzies. I do like the smell a lot, and it makes my hair easier to comb wet. I have to admit that I was a little put-off at first that it truly was liquid/fluid (I have always used John Frieda Frizz-Ease Serum, out of convenience, which has a thicker consistency) but now I love that texture for my hair. With that said, I wouldn't buy it. If im going to slather something in my hair, I want it to make the wayward strands STAY! Haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's super pretty. It's almost borderline glittery...but I like it a lot.


 Yep, I like it alot..nice for a highlighter and I used it as a shadow base...LOVE it lol..another item to stick on my BB wishlist haul.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 17, 2012)

After reading all the good feedback on here I just bought the sample viles of Julliete has a Gun perfumes from their website. It ended up being 11 dollars which isn't bad since if you buy a full size they refund you that money. On birchbox it said that the person who makes these perfumes is related to Nina Ricci, and my mom is obsessed with those perfumes so I am expecting something amazing.


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 17, 2012)

Got my BB today and I was really bummed. My eyeko liners cap wasn't on all the way and the product leaked all over everything. It was all in the cap it was all over the tissue paper and everything. Did anyone else have this issuse? I think I might be cancelling my account if next month doesn't get any better. I hate doing that but this is like 2 months in a row where things were wrong or broken or something and then a few months back we got expired products and it's just been a mess. I don't know what to do. What do you guys think? Are there any other monthy subscriptions you girls like? I might cancell BB and try something new just to get something different. I don't think I will go with MYglam though I had a bunch of issues with them but they seem to be doing alot better so maybe I will get on the waitlist and try one month to see if it's any better.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 17, 2012)

> I should be getting my box today, finally! I feel like everyone else has had their box(es) for weeks already lol.


 I totally agree. Usually by the time I get my box, everyone is already over theirs and talking about next month's box. If it makes you feel better, I'm not even supposed to get mine until Thursday.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 17, 2012)

My delivery date for all 3 of my boxes was today, and I got NONE of them. ahhh... this sucks and it has already depleted any excitement I had to get the stupid boxes. I should also mention none of the tracking (UPS or USPS) has updated since the 13th..4 freaking days ago !!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I'm glad it was just the eyeshadow card. I totally agree with everyone that it would be much better to send out one shadow in a pan than the crappy cards. Stila is really shooting themselves in the foot with this kind of thing. If i didn't have MUT to tell me otherwise then i would have thought the eyeshadow was just crap! The whole point of a sample is to make me want to buy a full size of their product.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 17, 2012)

I got the eyeliner in purple! Not sure if I'll use it, since I have blue eyes and purple looks weird on me. But at the same time, hopefully my other one that's coming in my second box is a diff color.

It's nice to have fun colored eyeliners.

The Lara bar was pretty good, I like the headphones because I use that kind for the gym.

Not super excited about the blotting papers, I feel like those are pretty useless to be honest.

The perfume sample is the same exact one I have the bigger size of, so at least I know I like it.

I got the tiny .07 Jouer sample. Weren't some people saying they got a 1.7 oz sample size? That just seems really unfair to me.

I got the color Bronzed in this box. Sample society sent me Pearl, which matches my skintone pretty well. I'll just mix this with my moisturizer and use it like a bronzer, that's what I do with the Garnier "BB" cream that I bought and it works.

All in all this box is alright. Kinda lack luster. But at the same time, it's only $10, so I feel like it's definitely still worth it!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 17, 2012)

Got box #3 (which is what i was supposed to get). It was missing the Larabar.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got my box today - Box 5 - I'm very happy with it! Not sure it's worth putting this in a spoiler but what the heck lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Eyeko liner is in Olive - I already have purple and black liners so it will be fun to try this one!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## dreile (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today - Box 5 - I'm very happy with it! Not sure it's worth putting this in a spoiler but what the heck lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 17, 2012)

That's packaging genius right there!  I almost want tiny shadows more than a full pan, because they are so cute.  Anyone who underestimates the power of perception is unwise. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree. I actually used the one I received a while back (the smokey card) and while I did get several uses out of it, it was mess. The real palettes on the other hand are better. I think the reason the cards are so bad is because there is only a small amount of product pressed on it and the method used to press colors to cards is different than pressing product into pans. I think it would better if Stila did something like what Sigma did for IMATS. This is a sample of their Dare, Bare and Flare palettes (one color from each palette) in a tiny mini-palette that's smaller than a bar of Ivory soap. I keep saying Sigma needs to make more of those as stocking stuffers come the holiday time
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got box #3 (which is what i was supposed to get). It was missing the Larabar.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Between you, Meaganola and all the other people missing things.. anyone else think something fishy is going on? I said this before, but it's just odd that so many boxes are missing stuff. Has this happened in the past?


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My delivery date for all 3 of my boxes was today, and I got NONE of them. ahhh... this sucks and it has already depleted any excitement I had to get the stupid boxes. I should also mention none of the tracking (UPS or USPS) has updated since the 13th..4 freaking days ago !!


Where are you located. My daughters first box shipped yesterday and it was in our mailbox today.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 17, 2012)

I got one of my two boxes today and I did get the Larabar that so many people seem to be missing, except mine was opened like someone squished it and it popped open on the side.  It doesn't look like anyone ate it or anything but it's still going in the trash.  =/

No Larabar vs. Opened Larabar, I think I'd rather not get one because there were crumbs in my box and on the stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

From my recollection not with Birchbox.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since they aren't tied in with anyone next month, you might get a welcome box. It doesn't look like anyone got one this month. Are you sure you have to wait for next month's box? Because my first sub started late in the month and I got that month's box.


 I think it says it ships july 23rd.  do you think that would still be the july box?


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it says it ships july 23rd.  do you think that would still be the july box?


You will probably get the box my daughter got. This was her first month and she received it today.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the water fuse...on the Dr. Jart website there is a color comparison http://www.drjartstore.com/shop/Most-Moist-Water-Fuse-BB-Cream.html if you scroll all the way to the bottom - and the water fuse is a shade darker than the gold label. The gold is PERFECT for my skin, so I fear that the water fuse would be a tad too dark.  I know that all these bb creams are supposed to sort-of-adjust but I can't even use tinted moisturizer that is a hint too dark because it looks so obvious (at least to me)





> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Water Fuse too? I really want to buy one but have only tried the Water Fuse so i have no basis for comparison. I have oily skin, so water fuse doesn't seem the best choice, though i do like what i've experienced so far. I am looking for that even look that BB creams give, no heaviness, not too much dewiness, and of course no break outs!
> ...


 
i have oily skin and bought a full sized water fuse BB to try. i would not recommend it. my skin felt so greasy and heavy after just an hour or two. i didn't have an issue with it blending, but the formula is not meant for oily skin, certainly not in the summer.


----------



## Dots (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree. I actually used the one I received a while back (the smokey card) and while I did get several uses out of it, it was mess. The real palettes on the other hand are better. I think the reason the cards are so bad is because there is only a small amount of product pressed on it and the method used to press colors to cards is different than pressing product into pans. I think it would better if Stila did something like what Sigma did for IMATS. This is a sample of their Dare, Bare and Flare palettes (one color from each palette) in a tiny mini-palette that's smaller than a bar of Ivory soap. I keep saying Sigma needs to make more of those as stocking stuffers come the holiday time
> ...


 
OMG...I love this cute little packaging!! This would be so perfect for a weekend trip.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 17, 2012)

today i got my turquoise eyeko liner from trading with user allthingsaimee (i gave her my black one) and ahhhhh i love it. the color is great, it applies so neatly, and it looks really good. i really wanna get my hands on a purple one now.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my two boxes today and I did get the Larabar that so many people seem to be missing, except mine was opened like someone squished it and it popped open on the side.  It doesn't look like anyone ate it or anything but it's still going in the trash.  =/
> 
> No Larabar vs. Opened Larabar, I think I'd rather not get one because there were crumbs in my box and on the stuff.


 Prime example of why they should not be sending these. It IS possible for these packages to tear or rip open so if someone with a peanut allergy receives this box and opens it, the contents become airborne and BAM!  instant anaphylactic shock! Throat swells shut, can't breathe, face turns blue, possible death if allergies are severe enough. Birchbox... please take note!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Between you, Meaganola and all the other people missing things.. anyone else think something fishy is going on? I said this before, but it's just odd that so many boxes are missing stuff. Has this happened in the past?


 There have been several individuals with missing items in the past, but not to this large of an extent.

The mixed up boxes, I think happened with a couple of the TEEN VOGUE boxes, but I could be wrong.

Mistakes happen. The SCALE of it this month is a little offputting, though.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am IN NEW YORK STATE and my boxes leave the state before they come back to me. They take a week to get here. You never know.


Wow Im in NY and I get it 2 to three day from shipping.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Houston, TX they have been sitting in Austin TX since the 13th


That's ridiculous.


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> Let us know what you think about the Boscia BB cream once you sample it. Â I really wanted to try it so am wondering what everyone thinks about it. Â :burnout:


 Will do! I think I'll try it out tomorrow morning before work so I can see how it holds up throughout the day.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 18, 2012)

The larger size came in my Sample Society July box, the smaller came in (two of) my daughter's Birchbox.



​  ​ From my understanding, some people received in their July Birchbox the 0.17 oz size (same size as Sample Society) and some the smaller. WTF Birchbox?!


----------



## PolarBear2011 (Jul 18, 2012)

I called Birchbox on Friday, and they told me that my box had left the facility, and I would be getting the notice on Saturday. I logged onto my account on Saturday, and my box had updated and there was a shipping code (tracking was unavailable). I finally got an email saying that my package had shipped THIS MORNING, and the tracking number has yet to update (as of 10 pm pst). I'm kind of annoyed at this point (this is my third box).


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 18, 2012)

My 1st box got the really small size, and my 2nd got the big size.  I can't use either though, because they're too dark for me.  So off to my mom and sister they go. i was so disenchanted with box #4. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The larger size came in my Sample Society July box, the smaller came in (two of) my daughter's Birchbox.
> 
> ...


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 18, 2012)

I was so worried I'd get the turquoise eyeliner, but I thankfully got the olive.  I would LOVE to try the purple though! I have green eyes and tried the olive on today and it's amazing on me, I am in love with it.  I got compliments on it at Sephora!



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the eyeliner in purple! Not sure if I'll use it, since I have blue eyes and purple looks weird on me. But at the same time, hopefully my other one that's coming in my second box is a diff color.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the eyeliner in purple! Not sure if I'll use it, since I have blue eyes and purple looks weird on me. But at the same time, hopefully my other one that's coming in my second box is a diff color.
> 
> ...


 If you don't want the purple care to trade for the black which I have three of (mine and two of my daughters who will never use the black).

As for the Jouer, it looks like both sizes were sent out and the unlucky ones (like two of my girls) got the 0.07 oz (in pearl) while the lucky ones got the 0.17 oz. I got the 0.17 BUT from Sample Society (in bronze).


----------



## kahless (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree. I actually used the one I received a while back (the smokey card) and while I did get several uses out of it, it was mess. The real palettes on the other hand are better. I think the reason the cards are so bad is because there is only a small amount of product pressed on it and the method used to press colors to cards is different than pressing product into pans. I think it would better if Stila did something like what Sigma did for IMATS. This is a sample of their Dare, Bare and Flare palettes (one color from each palette) in a tiny mini-palette that's smaller than a bar of Ivory soap. I keep saying Sigma needs to make more of those as stocking stuffers come the holiday time
> ...


 I got the Stila cards some time back when Sephora was using them as promos, and I hated the shadows. It didn't occur to me that it might just be the cards and not the shadows themselves; I just remember thinking that the shadows were chalky and difficult to blend without much payoff, so I haven't wanted to get the actual palettes. The above palette is adorable! I would definitely pay to try shadows like this.

On another note, I got boxes 4 and 9. My first box arrived last Thursday, and my second box was supposed to arrive last Friday but I didn't get it until this afternoon. The only thing I liked from the boxes was the Eyeko liner (in black and purple). The headphones aren't great but I don't use headphones often, so I don't mind too much. The Jouer sample was too light and tiny! I got the larger size from Sample Society in the right shade and while it isn't bad, I wouldn't pay for the full size. Most of the stuff I either gave to my mom or is up for trade; I think this month was mostly eh for me, and would have been a complete dud without the eyeliners.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prime example of why they should not be sending these. It IS possible for these packages to tear or rip open so if someone with a peanut allergy receives this box and opens it, the contents become airborne and BAM!  instant anaphylactic shock! Throat swells shut, can't breathe, face turns blue, possible death if allergies are severe enough. Birchbox... please take note!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what I've been saying too. How freaking irresponsible.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There have been several individuals with missing items in the past, but not to this large of an extent.
> 
> ...


I think I'm probably just a suspicious new yorker...or at least, I hope I am!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PolarBear2011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called Birchbox on Friday, and they told me that my box had left the facility, and I would be getting the notice on Saturday. I logged onto my account on Saturday, and my box had updated and there was a shipping code (tracking was unavailable). I finally got an email saying that my package had shipped THIS MORNING, and the tracking number has yet to update (as of 10 pm pst). I'm kind of annoyed at this point (this is my third box).


This is crazy. I placed an online makeup order on Monday that shipped last night, while you are still hunting down your birchbox. That's not fair! You could buy the stuff from your box online faster than just waiting. The post office/birchbox are doing strange things!!


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a weird (in a good way) day with beauty subscription boxes:  First, I got a response from Birchbox in response to my email Friday afternoon about free shipping with the loyalty discount (answer:  Shipping *should* be free with this promotion, so give them a call to place the order if it's not).  Second, about half an hour later, I got a response to my email late Saturday about my incorrect and incomplete box.  Third, I got a call from Beauty Bar saying they're sending me a free July box because they hope I'll resubscribe.  At the rate I'm going, I feel like I should be expecting something from the rest of my subs over the next few days.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that is a good day! . Unfortunately, when I called them yesterday afternoon, they told me they didn't have stock of more boxes to send out. This is so frustrating...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Between you, Meaganola and all the other people missing things.. anyone else think something fishy is going on? I said this before, but it's just odd that so many boxes are missing stuff. Has this happened in the past?


 If I were to pretend to not receive something, it sure as hell wouldn't be the freaking larabar.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to pretend to not receive something, it sure as hell wouldn't be the freaking larabar.


 lol! 

For what it's worth, I've had a big missing item before (it was April, the vapour lipgloss). It does seem to happen quite often...I think it has to do with the way they pack the boxes based on the pictures I've seen of their warehouse/packing area.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 18, 2012)

I called Birchbox to ask why some got the larger Jouer and others got the larger size. They said that if you got pearl you got the smaller one because Jouer hasn't gotten around to repackaging those yet into the larger tubes. So I guess if you got pearl you are out of luck. I wish they would have sent two of the little ones though.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox to ask why some got the larger Jouer and others got the larger size. They said that if you got pearl you got the smaller one because Jouer hasn't gotten around to repackaging those yet into the larger tubes. So I guess if you got pearl you are out of luck. I wish they would have sent two of the little ones though.


The Bronze I got was .07. WAs the Pearl the same size?


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 18, 2012)

The website has a new kit for sale...it's called Gorgeous on the Go: Summer Edition.  It's $48, which seems a little expensive, but it says it's a $114 value...and it does have some neat stuff, but I still don't like those big clips!  Lol. (Wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured it kind of made sense here.)


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey all, I got the purple eyeko eyeliner and would love love to trade it for the olive if anyone is interested??


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 18, 2012)

> I called Birchbox to ask why some got the larger Jouer and others got the larger size. They said that if you got pearl you got the smaller one because Jouer hasn't gotten around to repackaging those yet into the larger tubes. So I guess if you got pearl you are out of luck. I wish they would have sent two of the little ones though.


 That is not the whole truth. I could have lived with the tiny Pearl bc it would have at least been light enough for me to actually try. I got the tiny Golden. So now that makes 3 tiny colors that we know of in these boxes.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 18, 2012)

> I called Birchbox to ask why some got the larger Jouer and others got the larger size. They said that if you got pearl you got the smaller one because Jouer hasn't gotten around to repackaging those yet into the larger tubes. So I guess if you got pearl you are out of luck. I wish they would have sent two of the little ones though.


 Their response that Jouer hasn't yet gotten around to packaging the Pearl into a larger tube makes it sound like they're saying the larger tubes are new. Not so. I got a large tube in a Birchbox well over a year ago in the color Bronzed. It seems kind of unlikely that Jouer would take over a year to make larger samples of Pearl as well.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol!
> 
> For what it's worth, I've had a big missing item before (it was April, the vapour lipgloss). It does seem to happen quite often...I think it has to do with the way they pack the boxes based on the pictures I've seen of their warehouse/packing area.


I have also had a missing item before-- in the may box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 18, 2012)

Even though tracking indicated it wasn't at my local Post Office, I got my Birchbox this morning. It was a nice surprise! I got box 31, as my account indicated I would be getting. I really like it! I'm pretty tan, so the Manna Glo is the perfect color, as is the Laura Gellar lipstick. Although I'm not a huge fan of packet samples, there are 3 packets of the Fresh Soy Cleanser. Each packet seems to have enough for several uses, so it's a weeks worth of sample. I actually like the white Apple earbuds, but the Birchbox earbuds will be good to just keep at work. The only thing I won't use is the perfume sample, but at least I can review it for points. I was all set to cancel in March, even had an email written to send to Birchbox explaining why. But since them, my boxes have seemed a little better...maybe because I've changed my attitude toward them. Since I get about 50 points per month, I'm really only ending 5 bucks a month. For $5, as long as I get a couple of decent samples, I'm okay with my box. Have they wowed me? No. But I have been satisfied.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is not the whole truth. I could have lived with the tiny Pearl bc it would have at least been light enough for me to actually try. I got the tiny Golden. So now that makes 3 tiny colors that we know of in these boxes.


 I received a large Jouer in Pearl in my Sample Society box.


----------



## Wida (Jul 18, 2012)

I got box #19 and I'm actually really happy with my box!  I was actually going to buy the Blinc Mascara using my points if I didn't get it since I've been on the search for the perfect mascara for a while now.  I'm so happy that I got to test it before I bought it because I wasn't impressed.  It didn't hold a curl, and it didn't lengthen as much as I like (I like dramatic lashes).  It dried really hard and brittle and it was almost uncomfortable to wear.  So glad that I didn't waste my points on it.  I also got the Jouer gloss in Wind and it's not my color, but my friends daughter will love it.  I haven't tried the shimmer lotion yet, but I'm excited to try it on a night out.  I got the mints in Lime Mojito and I was very excited to try them too, but alas, I thought they were terrible.  So, at the end of the day, I wasn't impressed with products, but I'm very happy that I got to try them and realize that they weren't for me. 

I also think that BB did a much better job of spreading the items out in the boxes this month.  It seems that in months past, they would have put the Eyeko liner, the Stila gloss, and the Beautyblender together in one or two boxes while the rest of the boxes had the "leftovers".  I hope that they continue to do that.


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The website has a new kit for sale...it's called Gorgeous on the Go: Summer Edition.  It's $48, which seems a little expensive, but it says it's a $114 value...and it does have some neat stuff, but I still don't like those big clips!  Lol. (Wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured it kind of made sense here.)


 I have $20 in birchbox points and this might be nice to pick up. Can someone tell me what the pack in the middle really contains. They don't have that on the site, but it looks like they might have those items sold seperatly. Has anyone tried them? What did you think? Also do you think they are sample sizes or full sizes, with just those products of 4 in the middle. Also not a fan of the huge clips, but might be nice to just use while styling my hair to keep some out of the way.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have $20 in birchbox points and this might be nice to pick up. Can someone tell me what the pack in the middle really contains. They don't have that on the site, but it looks like they might have those items sold seperatly. Has anyone tried them? What did you think? Also do you think they are sample sizes or full sizes, with just those products of 4 in the middle. Also not a fan of the huge clips, but might be nice to just use while styling my hair to keep some out of the way.


Those 4 items in the middle are by benefit and are not full size. They are what looks like (from left to right) girl meets pearl, poise or benetint, erase paste, and high beam. I think its the "finding mr. bright" kit by benefit.


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those 4 items in the middle are by benefit and are not full size. They are what looks like (from left to right) girl meets pearl, poise or benetint, erase paste, and high beam. I think its the "finding mr. bright" kit by benefit.


 Thanks. I'm going to look more closely into each of those now.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm, seems like Birchbox is having a really off month. Not only did I have a product missing, so did my mother. I wonder what could be the cause of such a major problem like this.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 18, 2012)

It has been an off month for Birchbox, not only did they send wrong boxes to people but slow in getting boxes out.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I gave Blue Ming a shot. I have to say, I am not impressed with the formula. I thinned it down quite a bit and still found it streaky and it seemed like it kept getting thicker and thicker with each nail, even after adding the thinner.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I gave Blue Ming a shot. I have to say, I am not impressed with the formula. I thinned it down quite a bit and still found it streaky and it seemed like it kept getting thicker and thicker with each nail, even after adding the thinner.


 

SUCH cute nails!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Jul 18, 2012)

Hopefully, this doesn't become a habit.  BB has been a great service so far (with a few bumps in the road), and I really hope that they don't go downhill.  Maybe they tried to get too big too fast and took on more subscriptions than they could handle.  Who knows though. 



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, seems like Birchbox is having a really off month. Not only did I have a product missing, so did my mother. I wonder what could be the cause of such a major problem like this.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm actually eating my larabar now.  It's the cherry cobbler one and it's yummy...but I'm honestly dying to try the bananas foster one.  One of my fav desserts!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Bronze I got was .07. WAs the Pearl the same size?


 Yes it was! They told me it was only the pearl, how strange?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SUCH cute nails!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Yes it was! They told me it was only the pearl, how strange?


 I got the golden in the .07 size. It seems to me that they made something up to tell you. Kinda crappy if you ask me.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the golden in the .07 size. It seems to me that they made something up to tell you. Kinda crappy if you ask me.


 Yeah...I am debating on calling them and asking again. I felt like the tone she used was rude too - which was a first for me with Birchbox, they are usually so nice and willing to help!


----------



## that1girl (Jul 18, 2012)

In my box I got 2 of the smaller tubes. Both are in bronze and im a pale girl. *Edited because i thought it quoted and didn't.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I gave Blue Ming a shot. I have to say, I am not impressed with the formula. I thinned it down quite a bit and still found it streaky and it seemed like it kept getting thicker and thicker with each nail, even after adding the thinner.


 If it's any consolation, your nails looks FABULOUS! and the blue ming is adorable!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to pretend to not receive something, it sure as hell wouldn't be the freaking larabar.


Lol, I know right? don't worry, I wasn't thinking you were pretending not to receive something. In my mind there's some rogue birchbox packaging employee eating your lara bar, surrounded by some of the missing perfume and eyeliners, rubbing their hands together manically. But like I said, I'm a suspicious new yorker.. heh


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I gave Blue Ming a shot. I have to say, I am not impressed with the formula. I thinned it down quite a bit and still found it streaky and it seemed like it kept getting thicker and thicker with each nail, even after adding the thinner.


Um, LOVE those! SO so cute! What did you thin it with? How does one thin nail polish? I'm clueless! I have it on my nails right now, actually, and it looks fine, but getting them painted was such a pain!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, I know right? don't worry, I wasn't thinking you were pretending not to receive something. In my mind there's some rogue birchbox packaging employee eating your lara bar, surrounded by some of the missing perfume and eyeliners, rubbing their hands together manically. But like I said, I'm a suspicious new yorker.. heh


 hahahahaha I just pictured that and couldn't stop laughing.  Well I hope whoever ate it, actually needed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a different note, where at in NY?  I'm in NY too - syracuse area!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Um, LOVE those! SO so cute! What did you thin it with? How does one thin nail polish? I'm clueless! I have it on my nails right now, actually, and it looks fine, but getting them painted was such a pain!


 A lot of different companies sell polish thinning drop bottles; I think the one i currently have is by Orly and I got it at Sally's.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, I know right? don't worry, I wasn't thinking you were pretending not to receive something. In my mind there's some rogue birchbox packaging employee eating your lara bar, surrounded by some of the missing perfume and eyeliners, rubbing their hands together manically. But like I said, I'm a suspicious new yorker.. heh


BAHAHAHA. Could totally happen.


----------



## dreile (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't want the purple care to trade for the black which I have three of (mine and two of my daughters who will never use the black).
> ...


 I was UNLUCKY and got the .07 too!  But it was in pearl which should be ok for me; pale face.  lol


----------



## dreile (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their response that Jouer hasn't yet gotten around to packaging the Pearl into a larger tube makes it sound like they're saying the larger tubes are new. Not so. I got a large tube in a Birchbox well over a year ago in the color Bronzed. It seems kind of unlikely that Jouer would take over a year to make larger samples of Pearl as well.


 I don't know if that is an entirely true statement from BB because I did get the larger, .17 in my SS box last month and it is in the color pearl.  

So I know for a fact Jouer has pearl in the larger size.  Now if they gave any to BB I don't know.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have the purple skinny eyeko they'd like to trade for anything? I got Olive, and I love it, but I really want to try the purple too.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Um, LOVE those! SO so cute! What did you thin it with? How does one thin nail polish? I'm clueless! I have it on my nails right now, actually, and it looks fine, but getting them painted was such a pain!


 Thanks! I actually use Zoya's nail polish rejuvenator. I think I got it on their site for $8. I found that if I put a good layer of top coat over the nails it kind of smoothed out the blue ming. I have it on my toes right now with a top coat and it looks a lot better than it did without one.


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

So I tried the Boscia BB cream this morning and am reporting back - love it! It's actually what a BB cream is supposed to be, i.e. not a repackaged tinted moisturizer.

Texture: kind of like a whipped mousse.

Application: I used my fingertips on one side of my face and my Tarte airbrush foundation brush on the other - both worked great.

Color: Package says "self-adjusting" and it totally worked - blended into my face really well. I also tested it on the back of my hand which is much more tan than my face and it blended in just fine (I have light/medium olive skin).

Coverage: I'd say buildable light-medium. One application didn't cover blemishes or hyperpigmentation really well, but I applied more in those areas and it covered much better. I also topped it off with a little loose powder.

Finish: Gorgeous. I have combo skin and it left a matte yet very slightly dewy finish (I've been looking for this type of finish in a face product forever!). It gives a much better finish than a tinted moisturizer, which always look shiny on my face.

Staying power: I did prime my face beforehand, but I've been wearing the BB cream for a few hours and it still looks as good as when I first applied it.

Overall, I really love this BB cream and plan on purchasing it!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I tried the Boscia BB cream this morning and am reporting back - love it! It's actually what a BB cream is supposed to be, i.e. not a repackaged tinted moisturizer.

Texture: kind of like a whipped mousse.

Application: I used my fingertips on one side of my face and my Tarte airbrush foundation brush on the other - both worked great.

Color: Package says "self-adjusting" and it totally worked - blended into my face really well. I also tested it on the back of my hand which is much more tan than my face and it blended in just fine (I have light/medium olive skin).

Coverage: I'd say buildable light-medium. One application didn't cover blemishes or hyperpigmentation really well, but I applied more in those areas and it covered much better. I also topped it off with a little loose powder.

Finish: Gorgeous. I have combo skin and it left a matte yet very slightly dewy finish (I've been looking for this type of finish in a face product forever!). It gives a much better finish than a tinted moisturizer, which always look shiny on my face.

Staying power: I did prime my face beforehand, but I've been wearing the BB cream for a few hours and it still looks as good as when I first applied it.

Overall, I really love this BB cream and plan on purchasing it!
Thanks for the review.  I haven't tried mine yet.  Which primer do you use?  I've tried a couple but haven't found a "fave" yet.


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the review.  I haven't tried mine yet.  Which primer do you use?  I've tried a couple but haven't found a "fave" yet.


 I'm still on the hunt for the perfect primer myself, but I went to Sephora and picked up a sample of Too Faced's Primed &amp; Poreless Pure Oil-Free and it worked really well. I've tried Boscia's primer with okay results. Do not like any of Tarte's face primers. Also, I used a flat foundation brush (MAC 190) which works much better than using your fingertips - I've found that a lot of oil-free primers have that weird consistency that sticks more to your fingertips than to your face lol so using a brush really helps!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Between you, Meaganola and all the other people missing things.. anyone else think something fishy is going on? I said this before, but it's just odd that so many boxes are missing stuff. Has this happened in the past?


 
Yeah I think they simply have too many subscrbiers and are running out of things. I was missing 2 Suki packets and when I called to get replacements of course they were out of stock!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the perfect primer myself, but I went to Sephora and picked up a sample of Too Faced's Primed &amp; Poreless Pure Oil-Free and it worked really well. I've tried Boscia's primer with okay results. Do not like any of Tarte's face primers. Also, I used a flat foundation brush (MAC 190) which works much better than using your fingertips - I've found that a lot of oil-free primers have that weird consistency that sticks more to your fingertips than to your face lol so using a brush really helps!


 Thanks!  I've tried the L'oreal drugstore one.  It works pretty well in winter but feels heavy for summer.  I got the Murad sample from SS.  I like it, but it really works more like a light foundation.  I've heard good things about the Smashbox one so I might stop by Sephora and try it out.


----------



## Souly (Jul 18, 2012)

The shimmer lotion is missing from mine. I actually wanted to try it but they are out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They gave me 100 points. Combined w/ a 20% discount, I got the in the moment stila palette for $21. So, it worked out for me

But if I were missing the laura geller lipstick, it would be a different story!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the perfect primer myself, but I went to Sephora and picked up a sample of Too Faced's Primed &amp; Poreless Pure Oil-Free and it worked really well. I've tried Boscia's primer with okay results. Do not like any of Tarte's face primers. Also, I used a flat foundation brush (MAC 190) which works much better than using your fingertips - I've found that a lot of oil-free primers have that weird consistency that sticks more to your fingertips than to your face lol so using a brush really helps!


 Thanks for the tip about using a foundation brush, hopefully it does help me out some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually eating my larabar now.  It's the cherry cobbler one and it's yummy...but I'm honestly dying to try the bananas foster one.  One of my fav desserts!


 I had the bananas foster and it was really good...more like banana nut bread to me though.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 18, 2012)

FINALLY got my first box today (#18 I think) and I love everything in it (for once). I am trading away the Alterna though, only because I already use and have Kerastase Liquide and Orofluido. I also sent UPS an email this morning inquiring about why my 3 boxes had not updated in 4 days. Havent received a response, but now that I got my first one, I am hoping the other 2 will just show up. This has never happened to me before though. Very strange.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 18, 2012)

this is a bit off topic but for everyone that i was in mid-trade with - this weekend/week has been a huge mess in home life land.  if we already negotiated something, i sent it out on saturday (with one going this coming saturday to sarah) so no worries.  message me if i have left you hanging though! and sorry again if i am being a little lackluster.


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip about using a foundation brush, hopefully it does help me out some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the review.  I haven't tried mine yet.  Which primer do you use?  I've tried a couple but haven't found a "fave" yet.


 I use Philosophy's The Present. Best primer ever. Definetely go into Sephora and ask for a sample to try out and don't forget to wait at least two min for it to dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got mine today. Not that happy with it. Anyone want to trade for my blinc mascara? I'm not going to use it. I'd like to trade for a lipstick if I like the color. PM me please~!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the Boscia BB cream this morning and am reporting back - love it! It's actually what a BB cream is supposed to be, i.e. not a repackaged tinted moisturizer.
> 
> ...


 What did you think about the shimmer in it? I have read one review that said the shimmer is awful, even though they agreed it was a very mild shimmer. Honestly, that is the only thing holding me back from trying a sample. I HATE anything sparkly or shimmery on my face. These products always proclaim it's a soft-focus shimmer and not too harsh, but somehow I always end up looking like Edward in the go*damn meadow.


----------



## dreile (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the Boscia BB cream this morning and am reporting back - love it! It's actually what a BB cream is supposed to be, i.e. not a repackaged tinted moisturizer.
> 
> ...


       Great review!  Thanks for updating us.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 18, 2012)

> Yes it was! They told me it was only the pearl, how strange?


 They have been known to say things that aren't based in reality on occasion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox to ask why some got the larger Jouer and others got the larger size. They said that if you got pearl you got the smaller one because Jouer hasn't gotten around to repackaging those yet into the larger tubes. So I guess if you got pearl you are out of luck. I wish they would have sent two of the little ones though.


Yeah, add me to the list of those of us who received a Jouer sample other than Pearl and still got the small sample. I received it it Golden and it was the tiny .07. So that is a complete fabrication. Better yet, it sounds like this girl was grabbing at straws to tell you something there was no true answer for. It's really starting to bothr me seeing their CS tell one girl one thing, and the other another. Where i work, that would NOT be OK.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Katia from BIRCHBOX and here's the low down on why some members received the 0.07 oz Jouer Cosmetics and some the 0.17 oz.

A completely different product was suppose to have been sent out to those who received the Jouer Luminzing Moisture Tint. Remember the video sneak peek I posted a couple of week ago? They showed the Jouer Luminzing Body Glow which came in a larger sample tube and that is the sample that we were suppose to get, well not me but my daughters and those with their boxes. There was a problem with the tube where product would explode when the person would try to get it out of the tube so Birchbox decided that instead of sending defective merchandise out to member that they would instead send out a replacement - the moisturizing tint - in it's place but unfortunately the amount they had was limited thus the 0.07 oz samples.

I have to admit I was shocked that Katia herself called me, I totally wasn't expecting it since she's such a busy lady. But it just makes me love Birchbox even more when one of the co-founders can take time from her busy schedule to call me.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got off the phone with Katia from BIRCHBOX and here's the low down on why some members received the 0.07 oz Jouer Cosmetics and some the 0.17 oz.
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhhh........this makes so much sense. Thank you for figuring this out!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhhhh........this makes so much sense. Thank you for figuring this out!


I wish someone would actually call them out for offering different answers to their clients when they call in. Didn't they themselves claim they had something like 8 people working for them in CS? If that's true, how hard is it to give these 8 staffers the answers to questions they obviously expected to come up after we received our boxes? Meaning, they knew they were sending some of us big Jouers and some of us small Jouers. Common sense would be to prepare your staff for the confused bloggers who realize the size differences and begin to call in.

Oh wellllllllllll... I guess I am a bit bitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 18, 2012)

My box was missing the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint.  I got Box #4.  I called Birchbox yesterday and left a message because I woke up late and they were closed.  Today I got a call back from Whitney in CS.  I explained that my little green package was not tied.  The ribbon was just thrown in there and the boscia blotting papers and the perfume sample were kinda wrapped in the neon green tissue paper.  To me it looks like the ribbon had been tied in a knot and somebody untied it.  At first I couldn't even find the ribbon.  It was under the samples.  Anyway, I'm mostly upset because it looks like somebody tampered with my box. 

Whitney said they are out of stock for the tiny Jouer samples, so she gave me 100 points, bringing my total up to 428.  I got 100 points from the BeFine Expired SPF a couple months ago and I bought Orange Sanguine and Juice Beauty Blemish Be Gone totalling $55.00 in April with the Tax Day 17% Discount.  The rest of my points are from reviewing my boxes. 

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Color Unknown - Missing

Larabar Uber Bar in Cherry Cobbler - Ick. 

     I got a Peanut Butter bar last month.  2 bars in a row is not fun.

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black - Trading miss6aby for the Purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens - I can use these.

Birchbox Earbuds in Pink and Green - Uh, okay.

Oscar de la Renta Live In Love - Really Nice at First.  Way too floral when it dries.  Up for trade.  Opened, Not Used.

Now I'm off to leave feedback on the Jouer and the Larabar and probably the perfume.  I the perfume and it leaked a little bit all over me and the box.  Does that count as trying it?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I've tried the L'oreal drugstore one.  It works pretty well in winter but feels heavy for summer.  I got the Murad sample from SS.  I like it, but it really works more like a light foundation.  I've heard good things about the Smashbox one so I might stop by Sephora and try it out.


 I always go back to the Smashbox primer for some reason.  I don't like the oil-free version, but I do love their regular version and the one with SPF is good two.  They have a luminizing one that is pretty but gets to slick for me for all-day use (but fantastic for a night outl.

It's a weird texture, makes your feel super smooth and it feels like it'd slide off your face.  But it holds up just fine for me and does help with application and foundation wears all day.

I'd buy it from Smashbox website if I were you on a Tuesday or Thursday at lunchtime.  They have a great promo on Tues/Thurs from 12-5p ET if you sign up for their Pretty Perks program (it's free to join).  You get a free gift (full size typically) in addition to the samples they offer with any order.  Sometimes the free gift is really good - I've gotten some other cream eyeliners this way.  

I buy the travel size ($17) since I don't use it daily - and it runs out faster because of the smaller size.  Then I can re-order on a Tues/Thurs and score again.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how the Blue Ming polish compares to Zoya's Wednesday.  I have Wednesday already...haven't used it yet but it's on the short list.  (I'm still in love with the Blogger trio - but I love a good jelly so it's no surprise.)

I'm thinking of adding it to my trade list or sending it to little sister who loooovvveess Color Club (probably because she hasn't  tried Zoya yet I don't think).


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish someone would actually call them out for offering different answers to their clients when they call in. Didn't they themselves claim they had something like 8 people working for them in CS? If that's true, how hard is it to give these 8 staffers the answers to questions they obviously expected to come up after we received our boxes? Meaning, they knew they were sending some of us big Jouers and some of us small Jouers. Common sense would be to prepare your staff for the confused bloggers who realize the size differences and begin to call in.
> ...


 I agree with you. I wish there was a way that we could get a replacement but it doesnt look like that would happen or at least points... oh well..


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you think about the shimmer in it? I have read one review that said the shimmer is awful, even though they agreed it was a very mild shimmer. Honestly, that is the only thing holding me back from trying a sample. I HATE anything sparkly or shimmery on my face. These products always proclaim it's a soft-focus shimmer and not too harsh, but somehow I always end up looking like Edward in the go*damn meadow.


 Ha! Love your analogy, I'll probably be laughing about that for the rest of the day lol. Too funny. Anyway, I actually didn't notice any shimmer when I applied it this morning, so I read this and was like, what shimmer? But then I looked at my hand since I swatched it there earlier and did notice some teensy little golden glitter, for lack of a better term (tried taking a pic to post here but it didn't really register on the camera). On my face, I only notice the shimmer if I literally stand like 2 inches in front of a mirror. I'd say if you're comfortable wearing NARS Orgasm blush, then you'd be totally fine wearing this - the shimmer is way less than that, but the shimmer color in both products is similar. Overall, the BB cream appears very natural-looking on my face (maybe it depends on skin tone?) so try and get a sample at Sephora or something if you can!


----------



## JessP (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great review!  Thanks for updating us.


 No problem! And I loove the dancing elephant lol. Too cute!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried the Boscia BB cream this morning and am reporting back - love it! It's actually what a BB cream is supposed to be, i.e. not a repackaged tinted moisturizer.
> 
> ...


 Glad you loved it! I am about an NW20 and it was WAY too dark on me. Too dark and too orange - even after the "adjusting"


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the Blue Ming polish compares to Zoya's Wednesday.  I have Wednesday already...haven't used it yet but it's on the short list.  (I'm still in love with the Blogger trio - but I love a good jelly so it's no surprise.)
> 
> I'm thinking of adding it to my trade list or sending it to little sister who loooovvveess Color Club (probably because she hasn't  tried Zoya yet I don't think).


blue ming is way more bright! like if a pastel could be neon. it's similar  but lighter and brighter vs wednesday being dustier


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 18, 2012)

> The website has a new kit for sale...it's called Gorgeous on the Go: Summer Edition. It's $48, which seems a little expensive, but it says it's a $114 value...and it does have some neat stuff, but I still don't like those big clips! Lol. (Wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured it kind of made sense here.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to say something about Color Club-I don't think they have as wide a variety of shades as they want us to think. Last week, I bought a collection of 7 full size CC polishes for $9.99 at TJMaxx and I noticed that one of them bore a distinct resemblance to my sample of Clambake Coral that I got last month from BB. I then compared them and they're the same. I then compared them to the full size of the polish I bought from BB which is supposed to be Clambake Coral. The same, and when I looked at the bottom of that one, it said Coral Cascade instead of Clambake Coral. Hmmm. Then I compared the full size I bought of He Loves Me that I bought from BB to one of the polishes in the collection, and it was the same. Then I compared my mini of Blue Ming to one of the polishes in the collection...I guess you know where I'm going with this. The polishes in this collection have no names on the bottom. I know they're older or TJ wouldn't be selling them. They are definitely recycling their colors, something I know OPI has never done. Not cool.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was missing the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint.  I got Box #4.  I called Birchbox yesterday and left a message because I woke up late and they were closed.  Today I got a call back from Whitney in CS.  I explained that my little green package was not tied.  The ribbon was just thrown in there and the boscia blotting papers and the perfume sample were kinda wrapped in the neon green tissue paper.  To me it looks like the ribbon had been tied in a knot and somebody untied it.  At first I couldn't even find the ribbon.  It was under the samples.  Anyway, I'm mostly upset because it looks like somebody tampered with my box.
> 
> ...


 A little off-topic--I received the Orange Sanguine a few months back and just started using it.  I love the scent, but it seems to wear off quickly.  Do you find that to be an issue?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! Love your analogy, I'll probably be laughing about that for the rest of the day lol. Too funny. Anyway, I actually didn't notice any shimmer when I applied it this morning, so I read this and was like, what shimmer? But then I looked at my hand since I swatched it there earlier and did notice some teensy little golden glitter, for lack of a better term (tried taking a pic to post here but it didn't really register on the camera). On my face, I only notice the shimmer if I literally stand like 2 inches in front of a mirror. I'd say if you're comfortable wearing NARS Orgasm blush, then you'd be totally fine wearing this - the shimmer is way less than that, but the shimmer color in both products is similar. Overall, the BB cream appears very natural-looking on my face (maybe it depends on skin tone?) so try and get a sample at Sephora or something if you can!


 HAHA it's the perfect analogy for the situation i experience with shimmers! I'm glad you knew what i meant, haha. Hmm now i am way more tempted to try this since you explained how unnoticeable the shimmer is. Though a lovely girl on here turned me onto buying a Holika Holika cream from Korea for $8.00 that i'm DYING to get my hands on. Damn you, Birch box gods, for hooking me onto BB Creams!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always go back to the Smashbox primer for some reason.  I don't like the oil-free version, but I do love their regular version and the one with SPF is good two.  They have a luminizing one that is pretty but gets to slick for me for all-day use (but fantastic for a night outl.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip and the feedback on the primer!  I didn't know about the Tues/Thurs promo.  I already use the Smashbox Fusions highlighter and need a new one soon.  And lucky me!  Tomorrow is Thursday!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Let us know the details when your box arrives lol


----------



## jac a (Jul 18, 2012)

> A little off-topic--I received the Orange Sanguine a few months back and just started using it. Â I love the scent, but it seems to wear off quickly. Â Do you find that to be an issue?


 yes, i love love love that fragrance! i do find it wears off when it placed on dry skin. but i have used it over scented lotions like almond, vanilla or verbena and i love the combo it creates plus it makes the fragrance "stick".


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, i love love love that fragrance! i do find it wears off when it placed on dry skin. but i have used it over scented lotions like almond, vanilla or verbena and i love the combo it creates plus it makes the fragrance "stick".


 Thanks!  I'll try that.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have the green eyeliner who wants a purple? I got two purples, so it would be nice to have another color to have. Even black would be okay too.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say something about Color Club-I don't think they have as wide a variety of shades as they want us to think. Last week, I bought a collection of 7 full size CC polishes for $9.99 at TJMaxx and I noticed that one of them bore a distinct resemblance to my sample of Clambake Coral that I got last month from BB. I then compared them and they're the same. I then compared them to the full size of the polish I bought from BB which is supposed to be Clambake Coral. The same, and when I looked at the bottom of that one, it said Coral Cascade instead of Clambake Coral. Hmmm. Then I compared the full size I bought of He Loves Me that I bought from BB to one of the polishes in the collection, and it was the same. Then I compared my mini of Blue Ming to one of the polishes in the collection...I guess you know where I'm going with this. The polishes in this collection have no names on the bottom. I know they're older or TJ wouldn't be selling them. They are definitely recycling their colors, something I know OPI has never done. Not cool.


Julep Recycles their colors too. I got a new shade for summer in this months Maven box, and it's the same as last years Miranda, which was in their Summer Set for 2011.

It does bother me a little bit when they do that because it sucks to get the same exact color you already own, and it would be nice for people who loved the color the first time around to know so they could have a chance to restock if they wanted to.

I saw the Color Club polishes at our local Rite Aid, and there wasn't that big of a display. I think there were 10 different colors, some were neons and some pastels.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally uploaded my Birchbox video for the month ( 

 ). I feel like I have been sooo busy this month that Birchbox sort of crept up on me. I was so busy, I never even had time to peek! Haha, well at least for once my box was a surprise. Cannot really complain.  
​


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it.  I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young.  I tend to like florals.  He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way.  It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy.   I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting.
> 
> Yes I'm kind of obsessed.


 Well, you definitely sold me on trying this brand. Ordered the sampler from France this morning!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have $20 in birchbox points and this might be nice to pick up. Can someone tell me what the pack in the middle really contains. They don't have that on the site, but it looks like they might have those items sold seperatly. Has anyone tried them? What did you think? Also do you think they are sample sizes or full sizes, with just those products of 4 in the middle. Also not a fan of the huge clips, but might be nice to just use while styling my hair to keep some out of the way.


 The Finding Mr Bright kit currently retails on Benefit's site for $28 (normally $38). With points, I managed to get the cost of the entire box down to 8.40....I kinda had to do it at that point.....even though it violates my low buy for the month, since the CEW box took me to my "limit"


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Finding Mr Bright kit currently retails on Benefit's site for $28 (normally $38). With points, I managed to get the cost of the entire box down to 8.40....I kinda had to do it at that point.....even though it violates my low buy for the month, since the CEW box took me to my "limit"


 You are such an enabler! I got it down to 18.40 and bought it...because I've been looking at that finding mr. bright kit at ulta for months and that was like getting it cheaper than retail plus extras that I want. Eyeliner! Polish! Dr. hauschka! aghhhhh, I'm doing bad this month.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are such an enabler! I got it down to 18.40 and bought it...because I've been looking at that finding mr. bright kit at ulta for months and that was like getting it cheaper than retail plus extras that I want. Eyeliner! Polish! Dr. hauschka! aghhhhh, I'm doing bad this month.


 I thought I'd been doing good about not being an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I can't pass this up for the same reason as you


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> I did end up ordering this today because I had 20% off, but I wasn't thrilled with the fact that they don't tell you exactly what and how much of each item you're getting. And this is something BB needs to do to stay competitive with Sephora-tell you what you get and what ingredients are in it. How many of those Boscia sheets are there? What shade of Eyeko liner? It's like buying a Birchbox.   Let us know the details when your box arrives lol


 I will. I can see from zooming that the blotting linens are the sample packet of 25 and not full-sized. The Eyeko is worth $15, but as for everything combined adding up to $115, I'm a little dubious.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> Does anyone have the green eyeliner who wants a purple? I got two purples, so it would be nice to have another color to have. Even black would be okay too.


 That's the one that seems to be scarce. I can't even find it for trade. Good luck.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I'd been doing good about not being an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I can't pass this up for the same reason as you


 Hahha, yesterday and today you got me! But its been a while since I binged on beauty products, so it feels kind of good, lol. Some of the stuff will be going on e-bay, though.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it. I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young. I tend to like florals. He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way. It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy. I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting.
> 
> Yes I'm kind of obsessed.
> 
> Well, you definitely sold me on trying this brand. Ordered the sampler from France this morning!


 Someone in an older post said they hadn't received it yet and were worried it was lost. Please let us know when you receive it. I wish it had tracking and I'm too chicken to order.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> The Finding Mr Bright kit currently retails on Benefit's site for $28 (normally $38). With points, I managed to get the cost of the entire box down to 8.40....I kinda had to do it at that point.....even though it violates my low buy for the month, since the CEW box took me to my "limit"


 Good, it's starting to sound like a better deal now.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> Julep Recycles their colors too. I got a new shade for summer in this months Maven box, and it's the same as last years Miranda, which was in their Summer Set for 2011.
> 
> It does bother me a little bit when they do that because it sucks to get the same exact color you already own, and it would be nice for people who loved the color the first time around to know so they could have a chance to restock if they wanted to.
> 
> I saw the Color Club polishes at our local Rite Aid, and there wasn't that big of a display. I think there were 10 different colors, some were neons and some pastels.


 I guess its standard practice then. I just hope it has nothing to do with some of the polishes seeming thick with streaky application. When I saw they sent out Coral Cascade as Clambake Coral, that kinda bothered me. Maybe they thought it would sell better under a new name.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 19, 2012)

A question for the BB experts out there..... I just received my 9 month discount coupon and wanted to order a few things. I called to place the order and I think it must have been the CS' rep first day because I totally confused her. My question is this, when it comes to redeeming points, is it possible to only use some of the points you've saved or do you have to use them all at once? I have a 500 points balance and I wanted to put 200 of them towards this order and pay for the rest via credit card. If you guys tell me that it is possible, I'll call back and hopefully get a more experienced rep.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: I wore the Juliette has a Gun Lady Vengeance out tonight, and I was shocked that my boyfriend LOVES it. I've been trying to find something he likes on me that isn't really fruity and young. I tend to like florals. He told me it smells like dirty roses, in a good way. It's a sexy smell, but not like come-hither flirty sexy, but like filthy explicit sexy. I think I might have to get that $10 sampler to see if they are all so interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, you definitely sold me on trying this brand. Ordered the sampler from France this morning!


 Haha well I hope you like some of it so I don't feel bad about the 11 dollars!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 19, 2012)

You all put me over the edge!  I did it.  8.90 Euros = $11.23 today.  How convenient that I can skip Beauty Army today, that totally justifies it in my head.  Funny how that works.  It's pretty strange though that if I got 6 perfumes from Beauty Army, I'd be annoyed but I'm ordering 8 vials from France . . . 

Okay, not a perfume?  Does that mean that it's oils?  The descriptions sound amazing.  And I'm sure if there are any that I sniff and that I don't love, someone else would love on the trade boards.  Cool.  I might be leaning more toward the inclusion on perfumes with Birchbox, because weirdly enough, I'm enjoying it.  I say weirdly, because my Mom has an extreme perfume allergy and I've not worn perfumes for her and my Grandmother, who also has it.  Even though I live in a different country.  Yes.  I guess I'm afraid that if both have it, I might get it too, in the future.  It's a symptom of extreme senses, in their case, smell, due to fibromyalgia.  I have light triggers that trigger migraines but their trigger is scent.  So even if it's not a true "allergy", it lays them out in bed for days with a migraine if they get overwhelmed by perfume.  So I do think Birchbox could/should maybe? have a perfume free option, but if I hadn't gotten/heard about Juliette with a Gun and others like Harvey Prince, etc, I'd be missing out, so I guess I'm on team perfume.  Who'd a thought?

I really do miss a good perfume and my sweetie loves it on me.  So we'll see how these ones work for my chemistry.  High hopes!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 19, 2012)

There are EIGHT samples. Chances are very good that there will be _something_ I like. I figure the cost is similar to a Birchbox but I already know I want to at least try everything in it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all put me over the edge!  I did it.  8.90 Euros = $11.23 today.


 Weird because I thought it was $10.89 earlier today


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha well I hope you like some of it so I don't feel bad about the 11 dollars!


 Yup, we're holding you solely responsible.  You temptress.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weird because I thought it was $10.89 earlier today


 Strange!  Could be it fluctuates so much during the day . . .  it was 7.89 + 1 Euro for shipping = 8.89 or something similar, right?  Maybe they're calculating it differently from where I'm sending it from, my computer in Belize, they can see my IP address, but my Paypal is in the States . . . probably just fluctuation.  Did you notice there was no place to put your State?  I just put it in under my address, it just said, Address, Town and then Country.  I don't think there are two West Palm Beaches, lol, but there are two of other towns/cities.  I hope it'll get there before I do, which is about a month.  Should be fine.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess its standard practice then. I just hope it has nothing to do with some of the polishes seeming thick with streaky application. When I saw they sent out Coral Cascade as Clambake Coral, that kinda bothered me. Maybe they thought it would sell better under a new name.


 
Doesn't Essie use the name Clambake Coral? Wondering if that's the reason for the change? To make the name more recognizable possibly, but not cool to copy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A question for the BB experts out there..... I just received my 9 month discount coupon and wanted to order a few things. I called to place the order and I think it must have been the CS' rep first day because I totally confused her. My question is this, when it comes to redeeming points, is it possible to only use some of the points you've saved or do you have to use them all at once? I have a 500 points balance and I wanted to put 200 of them towards this order and pay for the rest via credit card. If you guys tell me that it is possible, I'll call back and hopefully get a more experienced rep.


 If you are paying with points, you have to either exhaust your points or pay for the whole order with points, so no, you can't have a remaining points balance and pay with your credit card.


----------



## arendish (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are paying with points, you have to either exhaust your points or pay for the whole order with points, so no, you can't have a remaining points balance and pay with your credit card.


 I'm so thankful for you guys for saying something about this. I've been saving up my points and I would have been really disappointed had a I lost a bunch of points because they don't really tell you about it. You guys have saved me some major grief (and now I have less of a reason to save up points for a long time, as soon as I have points for something I want, I'll spend it!)


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2012)

What Jenna posted.

Say your order came to $20.95 and you have 500 points you would have to use the whole 300 points ($30) towards the payment which means you essentially lose $9.05 worth of points. Either bring your total down to below the amount you have or more than the amount you have. So say your order ended up as $19.95 then they'll apply the 200 points meaning you've only "lost" 5 cents worth OR order $50.01 and pay the penny more out of pocket. Make sense?


----------



## mega789 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so thankful for you guys for saying something about this. I've been saving up my points and I would have been really disappointed had a I lost a bunch of points because they don't really tell you about it. You guys have saved me some major grief (and now I have less of a reason to save up points for a long time, as soon as I have points for something I want, I'll spend it!)


 
It's still pretty nice to save up points though. I know I don't usually wait to long because I like to splurge sooner rather than later, but this week I basically got $65 of number 4 hair products for $16. I had 400 points, plus a 20% off coupon. I had 407 points and waited till after using the points to review the rest of my items so that I didn't waste those extra points for nothing (since they use points by increments of 100)


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

MMMMM, BB  has Larabar Ubers back in stock. I still think it's a little expensive for what you get. I think someone mentioned a while back that they had them at Costco, will have to check.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Jenna posted.
> 
> Say your order came to $20.95 and you have 500 points you would have to use the whole 300 points ($30) towards the payment which means you essentially lose $9.05 worth of points. Either bring your total down to below the amount you have or more than the amount you have. So say your order ended up as $19.95 then they'll apply the 200 points meaning you've only "lost" 5 cents worth OR order $50.01 and pay the penny more out of pocket. Make sense?


 
Oh really? Now I learned something too. Has it always been this way?

When I called CS before they told me the only option was to used all the points, or none. So if my order came to $20 and I had 500 points, they would all be gone. If that's not the case, than that's pretty good!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 19, 2012)

> Doesn't Essie use the name Clambake Coral? Wondering if that's the reason for the change? To make the name more recognizable possibly, but not cool to copy.


 Close, Essie has one called Clambake. It's a lot more orange than the CC one, and looks similar to the Zoya that's being sent out in that new Summer Gorgeous on the Go box. I prefer the more muted pinky color of the CC.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you Jenna and Zadi. There goes my grand scheme of holding back some points so that I could justify getting some future i item that I'd feel guilty spending money on.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 19, 2012)

My mother signed up around the 11th of this month, and her email said that her first box should ship around the 23rd.

So, like a good daughter, I've been checking her account for sneak peeks, lol - and today her box tab shows which one she's getting.  From reading this thread, I figured it would be box 28 (the one without the Glamour wrapper) but it looks like it'll be box 27 instead.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't know about the points thing either!  You guys are such a useful font of information.  You've saved a lot of us grief.  I figured I could use $30 worth and keep the other $40 for later, in theory, I suppose, because when I use them I plan on using them in combination with a 20% anniversary code and splurging on something high priced with the discount and the points to take the sting out of it.  Like the byTerry Comfort Creme, which is $109, -20% is $87, - $70 in points is $17.  I thought about making it last and purchasing a few palettes or makeup items, but the byTerry is something I'd use every night and my palettes get used for a while and then I forget about them, I never hit pan.  Maybe if it was something like the Naked II palette, that is something I use almost every day and have been for months and still haven't made very much of a dent, so maybe I just don't hit pan on eyeshadows?  There are so many to play with!  I have to remember to get them out, I really like the Tarte True Blood Palette and the Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV.  I end up using combinations that I never thought of for myself when I get those out.  Okay, now I'm confusing myself.  So many cosmetics, so little time!


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know about the points thing either!  You guys are such a useful font of information.  You've saved a lot of us grief.  I figured I could use $30 worth and keep the other $40 for later, in theory, I suppose, because when I use them I plan on using them in combination with a 20% anniversary code and splurging on something high priced with the discount and the points to take the sting out of it.  Like the byTerry Comfort Creme, which is $109, -20% is $87, - $70 in points is $17.  I thought about making it last and purchasing a few palettes or makeup items, but the byTerry is something I'd use every night and my palettes get used for a while and then I forget about them, I never hit pan.  Maybe if it was something like the Naked II palette, that is something I use almost every day and have been for months and still haven't made very much of a dent, so maybe I just don't hit pan on eyeshadows?  There are so many to play with!  I have to remember to get them out, I really like the Tarte True Blood Palette and the Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV.  I end up using combinations that I never thought of for myself when I get those out.  Okay, now I'm confusing myself.  So many cosmetics, so little time!


So much fun working it all out!


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you Jenna and Zadi. There goes my grand scheme of holding back some points so that I could justify getting some future i item that I'd feel guilty spending money on.


I tend to hoard my points just for this reason.


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 19, 2012)

I splurged my points on the Kate Spade perfume and some smaller items like a polish so now I'm saving up again. I'm hoping by the time I get my one year anniversary (I'm an annual member) I'll have at least 600 points and I can splurge on something nice. I keep ordering stuff on the side so who knows, maybe I'll have more? I just used my 20 percent for six months to get the full sized stainiac (love it) and a mod cloth headband. Not bad for about $25.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 19, 2012)

Splurging with points is the best thing!  You get high end stuff and pay so little.  It's such a great perk.  I hope other companies get in line and do things like that, but it almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 19, 2012)

> I didn't know about the points thing either! Â You guys are such a useful font of information. Â You've saved a lot of us grief. Â I figured I could use $30 worth and keep the other $40 for later, in theory, I suppose, because when I use them I plan on using them in combination with a 20% anniversary code and splurging on something high priced with the discount and the points to take the sting out of it. Â Like the byTerry Comfort Creme, which is $109, -20% is $87, - $70 in points is $17. Â I thought about making it last and purchasing a few palettes or makeup items, but the byTerry is something I'd use every night and my palettes get used for a while and then I forget about them, I never hit pan. Â Maybe if it was something like the Naked II palette, that is something I use almost every day and have been for months and still haven't made very much of a dent, so maybe I just don't hit pan on eyeshadows? Â There are so many to play with! Â I have to remember to get them out, I really like the Tarte True Blood Palette and the Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV. Â I end up using combinations that I never thought of for myself when I get those out. Â Okay, now I'm confusing myself. Â So many cosmetics, so little time! Â


 I love the True Blood palette as well. I use it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you use points to buy gift cards?


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 19, 2012)

I had written Birchbox to well, complain, that their previous letter assured me I was getting the Glamour box this month, my first month. Today I got a reply with an apology for taking so long to write back. The writer said that not everyone got Glamour boxes this monh. I'm more ticked that they said I was getting it than anything else. Did anyone else get a July Birchbox that's NOT a Glamour box?


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow! I ordered the Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack on July 12th. I had read online that some people had their shipments take up to a month to arrive so I figured I would just put it in the back of my mind and be pleasantly surprised one day when it showed up in my box. I got it *today*!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had written Birchbox to well, complain, that their previous letter assured me I was getting the Glamour box this month, my first month. Today I got a reply with an apology for taking so long to write back. The writer said that not everyone got Glamour boxes this monh. I'm more ticked that they said I was getting it than anything else. Did anyone else get a July Birchbox that's NOT a Glamour box?


 My daughter received her first box and it was not a Glamour box.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I ordered the Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack on July 12th. I had read online that some people had their shipments take up to a month to arrive so I figured I would just put it in the back of my mind and be pleasantly surprised one day when it showed up in my box. I got it *today*!


 
Where are you guys ordering this sample pack from? I have been scouring the posts and can't find info anywhere!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you guys ordering this sample pack from? I have been scouring the posts and can't find info anywhere!


 Direct from the Juliette Has a Gun website: http://www.juliettehasagun.com/#/eshop_en


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Direct from the Juliette Has a Gun website: http://www.juliettehasagun.com/#/eshop_en


 Thank you SO MUCH! I was apparently too stupid to think of that. ahahaha


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I ordered the Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack on July 12th. I had read online that some people had their shipments take up to a month to arrive so I figured I would just put it in the back of my mind and be pleasantly surprised one day when it showed up in my box. I got it *today*!


 wow just one week? I ordered mine yesterday I think (maybe the day before) and I'm excited that it'll come way sooner than I expected. How big are the samples, can u post a picture?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 20, 2012)

Well shoot. That cinches it, when I get back from Vegas I'm ordering one too. LOL


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's still pretty nice to save up points though. I know I don't usually wait to long because I like to splurge sooner rather than later, but this week I basically got $65 of number 4 hair products for $16. I had 400 points, plus a 20% off coupon. I had 407 points and waited till after using the points to review the rest of my items so that I didn't waste those extra points for nothing (since they use points by increments of 100)


 

OOOH, what'd you get!?! I love the leave in conditioner we got last month. I bought a full size and am almost out after one month of use. I'm obsessed.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2012)

Heh, I very carefully worked on the order that I placed today until it was an exact increment of $10.  It was a little tricky because I also had a 25% discount on my main account to use, so I actually had to order in increments of 300 points because 300 points translated to $40.  600 points got me:


RGB Polish in Dew
Spornette Luxury Cushion hair brush (I'm sadly excited about this:  I haven't owned a real hairbrush since, like, the Clinton administration, when I chopped my hair super short and just kept it that way because it's easy to deal with.  Now I'm too lazy/cheap to get a haircut, so I need a hairbrush)
Pangea Organics lip balm in Pyrenees Lavender with Cardamom
colorescience SPF 30 mineral sun protection loose powder

And I still have 655 points left over!  I'm also close to 200 points on my other subs, so I'm waiting until next month once I get those last 10 or 20 points and find out what the August free shipping items are going to be.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I ordered the Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack on July 12th. I had read online that some people had their shipments take up to a month to arrive so I figured I would just put it in the back of my mind and be pleasantly surprised one day when it showed up in my box. I got it *today*!


That is really quick!  I think I'm going to have to cave and order some for myself.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 20, 2012)

Just a heads up... I saw a full size _GLOSS Moderne's High-Gloss Masque _at TJ MAXX yesterday for $16! If you like it, it might be worth checking out!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 20, 2012)

I got my 6 month promo code and had $30 dollars in points. I bought the Stila Pallete and paid $4.66.  I am very picky with eyeshadows I hope I love it!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 6 month promo code and had $30 dollars in points. I bought the Stila Pallete and paid $4.66.  I am very picky with eyeshadows I hope I love it!


 Which one did you buy?


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 20, 2012)

> OOOH, what'd you get!?! I love the leave in conditioner we got last month. I bought a full size and am almost out after one month of use. I'm obsessed.


 The Number 4 stuff? I'm also obsessed. I love using it with a sea salt spray because it allows me to keep my curls but get rid of the frizz.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 20, 2012)

> wow just one week? I ordered mine yesterday I think (maybe the day before) and I'm excited that it'll come way sooner than I expected. How big are the samples, can u post a picture?


 Here is a link (I am on my iPad and can't resize them to fit here): http://imgur.com/a/gDi68 The photo is a bit fuzzy - sorry! - but that is a quarter for scale.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 20, 2012)

> OOOH, what'd you get!?! I love the leave in conditioner we got last month. I bought a full size and am almost out after one month of use. I'm obsessed.


 The Number 4 stuff? I'm also obsessed. I love using it with a sea salt spray because it allows me to keep my curls but get rid of the frizz.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 20, 2012)

> > wow just one week? I ordered mine yesterday I think (maybe the day before) and I'm excited that it'll come way sooner than I expected. How big are the samples, can u post a picture?
> 
> 
> Here is a link (I am on my iPad and can't resize them to fit here): http://imgur.com/a/gDi68 The photo is a bit fuzzy - sorry! - but that is a quarter for scale.


 That is a decent size. I did notice when I ordered that they are twice the size of the Live In Love sample from this month! And that scent was a disappointment anyway. I also noticed that people are asking crazy money for single vials on EBay. You ladies are so unbelievably helpful!! Enabling but truly helpful. Thanks for sharing info!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 20, 2012)

This is what I love about Birchbox. I had the tea mints missing from my box. Even though it was just a lifestyle extra, they are going to send out another to me and even apologized for the delayed response. Their customer service is fantastic, so glad to be a part of their wonderful subscription service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 20, 2012)

Is anybody else absolutely in love with the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt or Hello samples from this month?  I got one in each box and I'm now trying to track down the cheapest way to buy them!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else absolutely in love with the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt or Hello samples from this month?  I got one in each box and I'm now trying to track down the cheapest way to buy them!


 Yes! I am loving the Hello too, I just bought some with my points and 3 month discount yesterday. Smells soooo good!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one did you buy?


 I got the "In the Light" Palette.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got the mints in Lime Mojito and I love them!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had written Birchbox to well, complain, that their previous letter assured me I was getting the Glamour box this month, my first month. Today I got a reply with an apology for taking so long to write back. The writer said that not everyone got Glamour boxes this monh. I'm more ticked that they said I was getting it than anything else. Did anyone else get a July Birchbox that's NOT a Glamour box?


That;s crappy cause I remember when they were promoting it I thought they said everyone who was a birchbox sub would get Glamour.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 20, 2012)

> Is anybody else absolutely in love with the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt or Hello samples from this month? I got one in each box and I'm now trying to track down the cheapest way to buy them!


 I got the eau Flirt by mistake and I really like it, very unique. Didnt' think it lasted real long but what does these days?


----------



## mega789 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know I'm totally obsessed with the Number 4 leave in too! I ordered that from my 2nd account. From my main account I ordered the Num. 4 hydrating shampoo and conditioner. 

I have samples of the clarifying shampoo and reconstructing masque and those are totally awesome too! I have to thank BB for introducing me to this line. I'm starting to like it better than Kerastase. Kerastase loses effectiveness over time and I think the chemicals dry hair over time. I actually get allergies in the shower with chemical ladened hair products too. This stuff is natural stuff that works unlike some natural hair products out there. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## arendish (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That;s crappy cause I remember when they were promoting it I thought they said everyone who was a birchbox sub would get Glamour.


I got a July box, too, for my second box. It was okay because it gave me a bunch to trade for other things I want, but I was definitely hoping for a Glamour box.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the "In the Light" Palette.


 Let us know if you like it.  I own the "In the Garden" palette and I really like the colors. The shadows seem to be nicely pigmented.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 20, 2012)

> Here is a link (I am on my iPad and can't resize them to fit here): http://imgur.com/a/gDi68
> 
> The photo is a bit fuzzy - sorry! - but that is a quarter for scale.


 I'm too curious, I had to order it too. I know NaunNegotiable was saying she figured it was lost so I hope she finally received it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody else absolutely in love with the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt or Hello samples from this month?  I got one in each box and I'm now trying to track down the cheapest way to buy them!


 Have you smelled jingle g before? I swear its pretty close to a dupe. It was discintinued though.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the eau Flirt by mistake and I really like it, very unique. Didnt' think it lasted real long but what does these days?


 Hello didn't last long either. I kept spraying it on my wrists so that I could smell it again though lol.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jul 20, 2012)

​I'm not usually a person who is into perfume samples but you guys got me excited to try the Discovery Kit from Juliette's Got A Gun. I ordered it today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 20, 2012)

Can someone review the perfumes? Would u say you found one you really liked? How different are the scents?


----------



## thr33things (Jul 20, 2012)

Box 19

*Oscar de la Renta Live in Love* - I LOVE it. Super shocked, this might be something I have to buy. It's so expensive though!

*Jouer Lip Gloss* - I got this one in _Wind_. I like this a lot too, it's not sticky and is a great color, but $20? No way.

*blinc Mascara* - Eh. Nothing spectacular. Doesn't clump, though.

*TeaForte Minteas* - Got these in _Lime Mojito_. Interesting flavor, but I'm just not sure what makes them different than anything else.

Haven't tried the Manna shimmer lotion though, but I see good things about it! The earbuds were surprising quality too. Overall this box was my favorite yet!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 19
> 
> ...


 I FINALLY got my 2nd box today and that's the same box that I got. The only differences are I got the minteas in matcha chai and the jouer in peony (light pink).  Did your (or anyone else's) Live in Love vial come half full? It looks like some may have leaked out, but nothing really got messed up. I was wondering if I should contact them. I thought I would hate the scent from the description, but it's better than I expected. I was also missing the ear buds.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 20, 2012)

Quote: 
*Oscar de la Renta Live in Love* - I LOVE it. Super shocked, this might be something I have to buy. It's so expensive though!
Don't know if you're into trading, but I got the SS deluxe sanple and the BB sample and I hate that 'fume. I must have too many memories of Oscar and Nancy Reagan in the 80's and those ugly dresses...


----------



## Lainy (Jul 21, 2012)

My live in love was half full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I FINALLY got my 2nd box today and that's the same box that I got. The only differences are I got the minteas in matcha chai and the jouer in peony (light pink).  Did your (or anyone else's) Live in Love vial come half full? It looks like some may have leaked out, but nothing really got messed up. I was wondering if I should contact them. I thought I would hate the scent from the description, but it's better than I expected. I was also missing the ear buds.


 Mine was completely empty, i emailed them and got points.


----------



## cclayson (Jul 21, 2012)

Color Club sucks in my opinion! I ordered a full-size "clambake coral" for $8. It has the name coral cascade on the bottom, and it is the streakiest mess. There is no making it look good, I had to take it off. What a dissapointment. I thought maybe I just got an unlucky bottle, then I got blue ming, also crap! Then...I was at Ross, and they had like a set of 8 of the neon polishes for $7.99! Wow, I paid $8 for a polish that is not worth a dollar! I wish birchbox wouldn't sell us crappy nail polish disguized as a good brand!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club sucks in my opinion! I ordered a full-size "clambake coral" for $8. It has the name coral cascade on the bottom, and it is the streakiest mess. There is no making it look good, I had to take it off. What a dissapointment. I thought maybe I just got an unlucky bottle, then I got blue ming, also crap! Then...I was at Ross, and they had like a set of 8 of the neon polishes for $7.99! Wow, I paid $8 for a polish that is not worth a dollar! I wish birchbox wouldn't sell us crappy nail polish disguized as a good brand!


 That does really bug me. I like Color Club for the most part, but I see them locally for $3.99 all the time, not on sale


----------



## mega789 (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club sucks in my opinion! I ordered a full-size "clambake coral" for $8. It has the name coral cascade on the bottom, and it is the streakiest mess. There is no making it look good, I had to take it off. What a dissapointment. I thought maybe I just got an unlucky bottle, then I got blue ming, also crap! Then...I was at Ross, and they had like a set of 8 of the neon polishes for $7.99! Wow, I paid $8 for a polish that is not worth a dollar! I wish birchbox wouldn't sell us crappy nail polish disguized as a good brand!


 
Unfortunately I have to agree. I really don't like their clumpy quality of polish. I think the brush stinks too and that is also why application is bad. I think I have one club polish that wasn't bad and it was the neon pink color, but otherwise they all streak and don't last long. My local drug store polishes are way better &amp; cheaper!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 21, 2012)

What Color Club DOES do well is Christmas scented polishes.  I used a gold one the other day for a pattern and forgot what it was until I'm like "MY FINGERS SMELL LIKE GINGERBREAD." Totally off topic.

These ear phones really are bad.  I've got a nasty ear infection so I'm using them right now and letting them have all my bacteria and tossing when I'm done.


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 21, 2012)

PLEASE anyone have the *PURPLE* Eyeko Skinny Liner? I have the *OLIVE* for trade. I'll even add anything on my list..I don't have much left. I'm desperate now


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 21, 2012)

I just got the gorgeous on the go summer edition and I think its amazeballs.

2 hair clips, ridiculously huge like the old banana clips, in gold and green. My hair's too fine, swap bait

2 big Supergoop SPF 30 sunscreen swipes

25 Boscia blotting linens

Eyeko Skinny eyeliner in olive (although the box says black)

Nice big purse-size Oribe Dry texturizing spray 2.2 oz. It seems to be a combination hairspray/volumizer and dry shampoo

Dr. Harushka Skin Care radiant You kit:

.34 oz cleansing cream

.34 oz. Lavendar bath oil

.34 Facial Toner

.08 Rejuvenating Mask

Benefit Finding Mr. Bright:

cute mirrored box with Girl Meets Pearl liquid pearl for face, .25 oz

Posie Tint poppy-pink tinted lip and cheek stain, .13 oz.

High Beam Luminescent complexion enhancer, .08 oz.

Erase Paste brightening camouflage for eyes and face. .11oz. Mine was in no. 2 medium

Zoya in Coraline, might look pretty with several coats

I was very pleasantly surprised, it's like the best Birchbox you could ever get but more.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 21, 2012)

^ on the birchbox website, if you keep clicking for more images for the gorgeous on the go, it states that the eyeliner and nailpolish are random colors...so some people may get the black one.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PLEASE anyone have the *PURPLE* Eyeko Skinny Liner? I have the *OLIVE* for trade. I'll even add anything on my list..I don't have much left. I'm desperate now


 i have the purple one and it's GORGEOUS!!! hopefully you get it :]


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 19
> 
> ...


 
Second in line with the trade idea.  I have a full mini size bottle and a full carded vial too.  If you take me and her up on it, you'll have two pretty good size travel bottles (that are adorable!) and two more vials to fill them with, should last you a little bit at least.  Let me know if you have or decide to make a trade list!  Good luck!

p.s.  If you do decide you want them, grab 'em up fast.  I don't get a chance to do that often, because by the time I get my hands on my boxes and try some stuff out and fall in love with it, everyone's traded the must have items!  I would have loved to know that byTerry Comfort Creme and Ren Glycoactive Mask would become staples in my beauty routine and traded right away for them, but by the time I got around to thinking about it, everyone's were gone.  Anyone have any left, by chance?  Also, any Clark's Botanicals.  That came in January's box and I also got a same size little thing of their mask and I've used it four times already and there is still some left, so even though they're expensive, they last a long time.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PLEASE anyone have the *PURPLE* Eyeko Skinny Liner? I have the *OLIVE* for trade. I'll even add anything on my list..I don't have much left. I'm desperate now


 I might end up with one.  Can't stand to see one of my fellow Makeup Talkers getting desperate, I'll try to help if I can!  I get my boxes when I get to the States in August and two are coming to me.  It's one of the months where having multiple boxes is making me a very happy girl! So if I get two purples, it could be a possibility.  I got one in black in last month's box and I adore it.  It is one of the best eye pens I've ever used.  Not too sloppy, easy to use so it doesn't make a big mess, amazing.  Did you try one of yours in another color?  What did you think?  I might have to try more from that brand, although people haven't been giving the Fat Stick as rave of reviews.  I used the skinny liner for a special dinner out and did a cat's eye winged eyeliner type thing and then muted it down by layering some shadows from the Naked II palette over it and it worked really well!  Sometimes those types of liners don't like to be layered, but this one worked out great.  My hubby even mentioned liking my eye makeup, and he doesn't mention specifics about makeup very often, so that was very nice.  If you don't end up getting one, pm me and we can maybe work a last case scenario out for you.  I probably would want to trade for other stuff as I'm swimming in eyeliners at the moment.  Here's my wishlist:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127270/full-sized-makeup-and-beauty-box-trade-list


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PLEASE anyone have the *PURPLE* Eyeko Skinny Liner? I have the *OLIVE* for trade. I'll even add anything on my list..I don't have much left. I'm desperate now


 im still waiting for my box. (i resubbed on the sixth) and im suppossed to get box 11. if i have it i'll trade with u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 21, 2012)

> I might end up with one. Â Can't stand to see one of my fellow Makeup Talkers getting desperate, I'll try to help if I can! Â I get my boxes when I get to the States in August and two are coming to me. Â It's one of the months where having multiple boxes is making me a very happy girl! So if I get two purples, it could be a possibility. Â I got one in black in last month's box and I adore it. Â It is one of the best eye pens I've ever used. Â Not too sloppy, easy to use so it doesn't make a big mess, amazing. Â Did you try one of yours in another color? Â What did you think? Â I might have to try more from that brand, although people haven't been giving the Fat Stick as rave of reviews. Â I used the skinny liner for a special dinner out and did a cat's eye winged eyeliner type thing and then muted it down by layering some shadows from the Naked II palette over it and it worked really well! Â Sometimes those types of liners don't like to be layered, but this one worked out great. Â My hubby even mentioned liking my eye makeup, and he doesn't mention specifics about makeup very often, so that was very nice. Â If you don't end up getting one, pm me and we can maybe work a last case scenario out for you. Â I probably would want to trade for other stuff as I'm swimming in eyeliners at the moment. Â Here's my wishlist: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127270/full-sized-makeup-and-beauty-box-trade-list


 Thank you! I have all the Eyeko fat sticks. I use them religiously. They are so soft compared to the urban decay 24/7 eyeshadow pencils. So I am surprised they are not loved as much. I did have a purple but traded it out thinking the other girl was going to give me a purple. Then something happened and got an olive instead. I'm very confused why she posted purple myself. Either way I did not think it would be this much craziness to get the purple again. I already have an olive and it is absolutely beautiful...a nice change from the black.


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't believe I still haven't received my July Box!  The shipping finally updated and it scheduled for the 25th but this is just crazy.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 21, 2012)

For those of you who have ever had a missing item sent to you, do they sent you a conformation email, like an order? In my response, the rep said they would send one out. I'm just not sure if it will randomly appear at my doorstep or I will receive conformation.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have ever had a missing item sent to you, do they sent you a conformation email, like an order? In my response, the rep said they would send one out. I'm just not sure if it will randomly appear at my doorstep or I will receive conformation.


 When I asked for a replacement BB cream a couple months ago, I just got the package later that week without a conformation email.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I asked for a replacement BB cream a couple months ago, I just got the package later that week without a conformation email.


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have ever had a missing item sent to you, do they sent you a conformation email, like an order? In my response, the rep said they would send one out. I'm just not sure if it will randomly appear at my doorstep or I will receive conformation.


 I was missing the Eyeko from my first box this month, I emailed them last Friday, they emailed me back Monday to say they would ship it out right away, and it arrived in my mailbox today (in Ohio).  I didn't receive a shipping notice either.


----------



## thr33things (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I still haven't received my July Box!  The shipping finally updated and it scheduled for the 25th but this is just crazy.


 I think they had some shipping issues this month. My tracking said my BB got to my city one day and then it was updated for another 5 days. It took much longer than usual.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm finally getting my 2nd sub sent out next week, the unfortunate part is that I'm getting the same box as sub 1 which is #6. It's an awesome box with Boscia bb cream, Stila lip glaze, blue ming color club, perfume, mints and ear plugs. I'm looking to try some new products, anyone interested in a full box trade? Thanks gals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2012)

I just received my replacement box 15 (to replace a box 3 that was sent as part of the whole 3-for-15 fiasco, and it was sent first-class, so it got here much more quickly than the normal sent-in-waves boxes get here, and I did receive delivery confirmation), and it has an *extra* tin of Minteas.  They're both ginger pear, which is actually a flavor I've tried before and like, so that's neat.  I find it bizarrely coincidental (because I absolutely do not believe this was planned *at all*) that I got two tins of mints in a box that was a replacement for a box that was wrong *and* missing an item (the stila lipgloss).


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahahaha I just pictured that and couldn't stop laughing.  Well I hope whoever ate it, actually needed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a different note, where at in NY?  I'm in NY too - syracuse area!


 I'm right outside Manhattan, but I have family in Syracuse!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok, so I just spent four days at athe National Down Syndrome Congress Convention in DC, so I was staying in a hotel with some friends and we took a TON of photos. I put on the Jart's BB early in the morning (while my friend's son was smacking me in the leg going "C'mon Molly, we gotta GO!") and I was just looking at the pictures we took. My hair is a hot mess and my eyebrows need to be taken care of like whoa, but my skin looks damn good! Even in the photos at the end of the day where I'm being tackled by my friend's son (the kid is literally sitting on my chest in these photos while I'm laying on the floor) my skin still looks good!! I love when beauty products work...Too bad I have a head like a pumpkin. I really need to learn how to contour my face.


----------



## slagoon (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I just spent four days at athe National Down Syndrome Congress Convention in DC, so I was staying in a hotel with some friends and we took a TON of photos. I put on the Jart's BB early in the morning (while my friend's son was smacking me in the leg going "C'mon Molly, we gotta GO!") and I was just looking at the pictures we took. My hair is a hot mess and my eyebrows need to be taken care of like whoa, but my skin looks damn good! Even in the photos at the end of the day where I'm being tackled by my friend's son (the kid is literally sitting on my chest in these photos while I'm laying on the floor) my skin still looks good!! I love when beauty products work...Too bad I have a head like a pumpkin. I really need to learn how to contour my face.


 Hurray another Dr. Jart convert!!!!! hehe - I was at an esthetician's office using my groupon for laser hair removal on thursday, and she commented how amazing my skin looked - I told her what I used (dr. Jart) and she said that she was heading to sephora after work to pick up a bottle.

On a side note I received my birchbox AND my beauty army box friday (hmmmm BA, Iyou chose my samples on the 6th...what gives) anyway, between the two boxes I got 4 fragrance samples *cries* what a cruddy month. The Bosca BB is WAY too dark for my pasty self - I left it on for a full hour just praying it would adjust MORE...no dice. If anyone wants that, I barely used any, just a swatch and a thin coat on my face... I'd be happy to trade that, the Juice Beauty Green apple spf15 moisturizer(MG), my Josie Marin lip stain (MG) and my Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (0.17 SS)  for just about anything - an eyeliner, the buxom lip polish, amika mask, stila gloss, color club (anything but the blueming and the clambake)...yeh this month has officially been my worst this year - a trade would really make it a ton better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edit (strike through for pending /completed trades)


----------



## mimosette (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hurray another Dr. Jart convert!!!!! hehe - I was at an esthetician's office using my groupon for laser hair removal on thursday, and she commented how amazing my skin looked - I told her what I used (dr. Jart) and she said that she was heading to sephora after work to pick up a bottle.
> 
> ...


 My first Birchbox should be here tomorrow or Tuesday , hopefully. I peeked at the website, and if what I saw was accurate , I am supposed to be getting an eyeliner. I have no need for one in any color except brown or maybe olive, so if I get another color I'd be happy to trade. I need to make an official trade list, too, but I'm waiting on that BB to arrive. Your colors that were too dark for you sound perfect for me.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 23, 2012)

ok so im super upset.... on my profile it says i am LIGHT skinned with dry skin (i wish they had an option for fair)

i got the jouer tint in GOLDEN (the .07 oz one) and the boscia blotting linens,,,,, why would someone with dry skin get that???

and i also signed up for a 2nd sub and finally getting it this month and i am getting the jouer tint again... i hope its a lighter color and bigger???


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok so im super upset.... on my profile it says i am LIGHT skinned with dry skin (i wish they had an option for fair)
> 
> ...


This is one of the things I wrote about when they asked for feedback on the blog. I have olive skin. I WEAR GOLDEN! I got golden, so that's fine, but I don't understand why they are ignoring the profiles.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 23, 2012)

Totally off topic but...FOR ANYONE WANTING TO TRY MISS JESSIE'S HAIR CARE PRODUCTS....Go to their website.  Their is a tab in the upper right hand corner thats says "FREE SAMPLES".   You have to create an account and it does ask for your CC info but they say it is to verify you are real person but they won't charge you.  I entered all zeros for my CC# and it accepted it.  Got my samples in less than a week!!!!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally, finally used my points to order the Jouer LMT in bronzed, and the Oribe anti humidity spray. And they arrived in 4 days!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is one of the things I wrote about when they asked for feedback on the blog. I have olive skin. I WEAR GOLDEN! I got golden, so that's fine, but I don't understand why they are ignoring the profiles.


 Arrgghh! I received Golden too but I am very fair. _Why_ don't they look at the profile for that? The sample is completely useless for me - all I can do is swap it or give it away. I suppose I at least got the points for leaving feedback (in which I kvetched about the color being wrong) but it is very disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone in an older post said they hadn't received it yet and were worried it was lost. Please let us know when you receive it. I wish it had tracking and I'm too chicken to order.


woops that was me! sorry i have been too braindead to catch up on the thread. mine did eventually arrive - and then a week or so later i got a second package, a replacement i think. i had emailed them to ask what was up and they said "if it isn't there by ___(forget date) then email us and we will replace it". but i never replied since it came the next day. but i guess someone was really on the ball and took care of it just in case which is fine by me!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 23, 2012)

Still looking for a beautyblender and blotting paper to trade for. I have tons of stuff on my trading list!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I just spent four days at athe National Down Syndrome Congress Convention in DC, so I was staying in a hotel with some friends and we took a TON of photos. I put on the Jart's BB early in the morning (while my friend's son was smacking me in the leg going "C'mon Molly, we gotta GO!") and I was just looking at the pictures we took. My hair is a hot mess and my eyebrows need to be taken care of like whoa, but my skin looks damn good! Even in the photos at the end of the day where I'm being tackled by my friend's son (the kid is literally sitting on my chest in these photos while I'm laying on the floor) my skin still looks good!! I love when beauty products work...Too bad I have a head like a pumpkin. I really need to learn how to contour my face.


 ooooh now I want to try Dr. Jart's.  I just purchased the Two Faced one (per the Sephora makeup artist).  I haven't dared to wear it alone yet.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off topic but...FOR ANYONE WANTING TO TRY MISS JESSIE'S HAIR CARE PRODUCTS....Go to their website.  Their is a tab in the upper right hand corner thats says "FREE SAMPLES".   You have to create an account and it does ask for your CC info but they say it is to verify you are real person but they won't charge you.  I entered all zeros for my CC# and it accepted it.  Got my samples in less than a week!!!!!!


Thank you, GinaM!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Thank you, GinaM!


 Yea this is a great offer! Some put in on here maybe 2 weeks ago and I got the package so fast! Never gotten FREE samples that fast. The are pretty good sizes to! It's great how everyone shares the good deals they have found!


----------



## GinaM (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea this is a great offer! Some put in on here maybe 2 weeks ago and I got the package so fast! Never gotten FREE samples that fast. The are pretty good sizes to! It's great how everyone shares the good deals they have found!


  Yes, love this forum for sharing good finds!!!!


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 23, 2012)

This is also totally random- but Orofluido on Hautelook Wednesday morning! Fingers crossed for the Orofluido Elixir!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh now I want to try Dr. Jart's.  I just purchased the Two Faced one (per the Sephora makeup artist).  I haven't dared to wear it alone yet.


Sinatra's Kitten, I LOVE it. I'm thinking of combining it with Jouer tinted moisturizer to make it a bit darker, as I'm olive toned and it's definitely not tinted enough for me. But yeah, it makes my skin look pretty nice!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off topic but...FOR ANYONE WANTING TO TRY MISS JESSIE'S HAIR CARE PRODUCTS....Go to their website.  Their is a tab in the upper right hand corner thats says "FREE SAMPLES".   You have to create an account and it does ask for your CC info but they say it is to verify you are real person but they won't charge you.  I entered all zeros for my CC# and it accepted it.  Got my samples in less than a week!!!!!!


 i'm going to try that. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also miss jessie's has a groupon thingie for services at their hair salon in soho, nyc. $50 for $100 worth of hair services or products


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is one of the things I wrote about when they asked for feedback on the blog. I have olive skin. I WEAR GOLDEN! I got golden, so that's fine, but I don't understand why they are ignoring the profiles.


 i sent them an email about it and this is the response

The ultimate idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them.  We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription. 

We are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you might not have known about otherwise. But I can understand if not all of the samples were a hit. 

We sent you the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden as is can be used for contouring in the summer months to give off a bronze appearance. You can read more about how to contour here. The Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens can be used not only for oily skin, but for sweaty skin as well, which can be particularly helpful when it's hot outside. 

To ensure that you receive products that you are more interested in, I recommend for you to update your Beauty Profile. We do try our best to honor your specifications, so that you always feel that you are getting value out of your monthly box. However, since we are customizing all of our customers' boxes, we cannot guarantee that everyone will receive a certain sample. 

Please be in touch if there is anything else you'd like to discuss!

xo,

Audrey

so basically, i have to use a product that is intended as a full face product differently because they didnt feel like giving me the correct color?

and if they are customizing all of their customers boxes how are you not customizing it to reflect our individual profiles??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 24, 2012)

Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.


 That looks really good! Good job!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 24, 2012)

> Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.


 Wow. I Like That. On my phone the glitter is a really nice silver color and the robin's egg light turquoise just makes it pop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.


  Love that!  Great job.  Very Pretty!!!


----------



## slagoon (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.







 I love that idea!!!!!!!!! Beware - I will be stealing it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that!  Great job.  Very Pretty!!!


 Quote:
Originally Posted by *slagoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




 I love that idea!!!!!!!!! Beware - I will be stealing it.




> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks really good! Good job!





> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I Like That.
> 
> On my phone the glitter is a really nice silver color and the robin's egg light turquoise just makes it pop.


  
Thanks girls! I've been on a road trip between 5 states for the last 12 days and I packed some supplies and Blue Ming for when my previous manicure started to come off. While I've been away, I picked up a glitter at 'Icing' (LOVE their glitters!!) called Teal Me I'm Awesome, which has light teal and silver glitter....perfect to pair with this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried out my Blue Ming with some glitter on top. I didn't find it lumpy or runny, but it was harder to apply due to the smaller brush than in a regular bottle.


 Whoa! That is absolutely beautiful. I wasn't interested in Blue Ming before, but I am now. I really do like the glitter on top, too! Very nice job.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa! That is absolutely beautiful. I wasn't interested in Blue Ming before, but I am now. I really do like the glitter on top, too! Very nice job.


 Thanks! 

I just picked my car up from the mechanic (out of town on a road trip and the cat. converter decides to go out 



 ) and the receptionist complimented me on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 Getting compliments on nails is the best! I have a guy friend in my grad program that always compliments me on my nails and asks me what kind of color/design I'll do next lol.


----------



## brandyboop (Jul 24, 2012)

Did anyone else that received a Manna Kadar shimmer lotion receive one that was already opened or possibly burst during transit?  The cap of mine was open and product was leaking.  I e-mailed BB about it and I'm waiting to see if they can send me a replacement.  I wasn't sure if it was manufacturing error or if it exploded due to the hot weather.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else that received a Manna Kadar shimmer lotion receive one that was already opened or possibly burst during transit?  The cap of mine was open and product was leaking.  I e-mailed BB about it and I'm waiting to see if they can send me a replacement.  I wasn't sure if it was manufacturing error or if it exploded due to the hot weather.


 the lid on the sample is pretty iffy...easy to pop off. Bad sample design all around :/ Mine wasn't off, but it was barely hanging....if you call them you might get a faster response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! I had a question: I reactivqted an extra bb account for my moms bday. It was shipped last Tuesday. But the shipping info has still not updated at all and I normally get my bb once they ship in 4-5 days. I've sent two emails to bb. So questions: one,has this happened to any of y'all and you still got it and two is calling them any better? In the summer between teaching I work as an office manager at a radio station so it is hard for me to call because of the phone ringing here, just looking for advice!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 24, 2012)

> Hey everyone! I had a question: I reactivqted an extra bb account for my moms bday. It was shipped last Tuesday. But the shipping info has still not updated at all and I normally get my bb once they ship in 4-5 days. I've sent two emails to bb. So questions: one,has this happened to any of y'all and you still got it and two is calling them any better? In the summer between teaching I work as an office manager at a radio station so it is hard for me to call because of the phone ringing here, just looking for advice!


 I find that a phone call ges immediate results whereas email gets the same results but a lot more slowly. It can take up to 5 days for them to return one of my emails but they do get back to you eventually.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find that a phone call ges immediate results whereas email gets the same results but a lot more slowly. It can take up to 5 days for them to return one of my emails but they do get back to you eventually.


 also follow and tweet them @birchboxops. they respond within a day on there, sometimes within a few hours


----------



## brandyboop (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Scooby384.  They are out of the Manna samples (just a FYI for anyone that had the same problem).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2012)

i emailed birchbox a while back letting them know my card said i was getting minteas and i got the lara bar instead (i didn't mind, but i wanted to see if they would give me points or something). they got back to me and said they would let me know if they had inventory to send out.

welp i got my mints in today and they're pretty yummy! i got matcha chai.


----------



## astokes (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i emailed birchbox a while back letting them know my card said i was getting minteas and i got the lara bar instead (i didn't mind, but i wanted to see if they would give me points or something). they got back to me and said they would let me know if they had inventory to send out.
> 
> welp i got my mints in today and they're pretty yummy! i got matcha chai.


Do they actually taste like Chai tea? I got the lemongrass yuzu flavor and was not a fan.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do they actually taste like Chai tea? I got the lemongrass yuzu flavor and was not a fan.


 i'd say there's a small hint of chai. it mostly tastes like cinnamon. i hate cinnamon but i like these because the flavor isn't that strong, i think the other ingredients balances it out or maybe i'm just thinking too hard about it haha.

my aunt got ginger pear and i tried those too, they taste really weird when you first put it in your mouth but then that flavor subsides and they're not bad. but it's been a while and i can't remember what exactly it tasted like.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got the lime mojitos and I have the chocolate ones for trade


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i sent them an email about it and this is the response
> 
> ...


I find that justification more irritating than if they had just said "whoops, our bad". I've honestly been spending $$ on full sized products at Sephora just because it's easier than bb. I can go into the store and try the products, the Sephora on the east side in the 40s is really helpful, I think it's on Park Ave? The only problem is that they don't carry Suki and I want to buy the full sized scrub. I didn't order it from bb because it bugged me that despite the product being sampled that month, only the sampler of all the products is free shipping. So now I'll just wait until I have the points to get it for free... hopefully next month.

I'm moving next month so I have to change my bb shipping address. I'm sure that will go well... :::Sarcasm:::


----------



## Anneke V (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do they actually taste like Chai tea? I got the lemongrass yuzu flavor and was not a fan.


 I got the lemongrass flavor too and it was YUCK. It was bad enough to keep me away from all their products. Nasty. WTH is yuzu?


----------



## astokes (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the lemongrass flavor too and it was YUCK. It was bad enough to keep me away from all their products. Nasty. WTH is yuzu?


 Yuzu is an Asian citrus fruit. I was thinking Tea Forte needs to stay just making tea. Lol. Because they have great tea.

I'm willing to try other flavors of the mints though. I was hoping for anything but the one I got. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find that justification more irritating than if they had just said "whoops, our bad". I've honestly been spending $$ on full sized products at Sephora just because it's easier than bb. I can go into the store and try the products, the Sephora on the east side in the 40s is really helpful, I think it's on Park Ave? The only problem is that they don't carry Suki and I want to buy the full sized scrub. I didn't order it from bb because it bugged me that despite the product being sampled that month, only the sampler of all the products is free shipping. So now I'll just wait until I have the points to get it for free... hopefully next month.
> ...


 yup. sounds like they said a whole bunch of bull. i'm in NYC too 






if they really "customized" our profiles then there wouldn't be a such thing as "box 2", "box 5", etc.

they built a brand new sephora in columbus circle. i went to the grand opening last week and it was hot. it's huge and gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. sounds like they said a whole bunch of bull. i'm in NYC too
> 
> ...


 the most irritating part to me is when she wrote To ensure that you receive products that you are more interested in, I recommend for you to update your Beauty Profile.

wait does she mean to change it to oily skin to get products for dry skin and a darker skintone to get lighter products???

if im not getting products relevant to my profile already it kind of defeats the purpose of having a profile


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2012)

this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this.

i went in to sephora at my jc pennys today to claim my birthday gift, and the only choice they gave me was this tiny little pencil eyeliner (no thanks, just got eyeko and i have UD 24/7 in black which is perfection) or some dinky sample tube of mascara (doesn't compare to the sample of diorshow i got from birchbox) or some small bottle of some bath thingy i don't even remember what.

i was kind of disappointed and wanted to say something because i thought i was supposed to get the sugar lip balms, but i didn't say anything because it's free and i know how much of a pain it is to work in service/retail.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the most irritating part to me is when she wrote To ensure that you receive products that you are more interested in, I recommend for you to update your Beauty Profile.
> 
> ...


 i suppose that this is what she meant. when i first joined birchbox, i filled out my profile honestly and my boxes sucked. i changed my profile in time for the july box and lied on everything and got a kick a$$ box.  i will keep everything the same on my "faux profile" for august.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this.
> 
> ...


 darn. i was debating putting up this sugar lip balm that they gave me for trade but i caved in and used it yesterday (once).  my birthday is in december so i'm not looking forward to the 



 gift at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is kind of off topic but I received the Masqeology pore minimizing mask in a trade and am super excited to try it. My good friend (and fellow BB obssessor) just came back from the Philippines and brought me back a bunch of samples including more masks! Check it out....


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 25, 2012)

what in your profile did you change? did u keep your skin tone the same?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. sounds like they said a whole bunch of bull. i'm in NYC too
> 
> ...


Oh hi friend!! I didn't know they had a new Sephora there, I'll have to check it out!

I'm going to miss NY when I move... there are NO Sephoras near where I'll be in NH... :-(

Edited: Oh crap. Guys, I will be living in the mother effing boonies. No Mac, No Sephora.

On the plus side, there seem to be hot guys EVERYWHERE. So I guess it's a fair trade.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 25, 2012)

My profile is true and correct, and I haven't gotten a single thing in 7 months that doesn't go with my skin tone. Could be luck, but I dunno.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh hi friend!! I didn't know they had a new Sephora there, I'll have to check it out!
> ...


 hola friend! lol  

i would love to live in New Hampshire. I spent a semester there and didn't want to leave.  I was in Manchester.  Everyone is very nice and friendly there but be prepared for the below 0 temps, daily.  My body got used to it after a week.

There was a small Sephora in the Shops at Columbus Circle (the rich people's mall, lol) but they just closed it and re-opened a bigger and better location down the hall from it.  The Sephora employees wear black and red now.  I dig their new uniforms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I'm jumping on this bandwagon because it's a fresh wound.

I just bought my husband one of those cologne samplers where you try them out, then bring back the certificate for a full-size of your choice...it was 50 bucks. Bought it at the JCP Sephora b/c they're across the street from our house, and the 'real' Sephora is 30 minutes away.  Yeah, didn't get ANY Insider points for it.  When I realized that, I looked at my last JCP/Sephora purchase and I also didn't get points for a 20 dollar face scrub and a toner, either! WTH?

I need to call them and see what's up with that, but I know they're just going to tell me that the JCP stores are "a little different" - that was the answer I got when I asked a couple questions about something else.  They should tell you BEFOREHAND when purchases won't net you any points, though, IMO.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 25, 2012)

JCP/Sephora told me I WOULD get points for some stuff I bought but it never happened. I should dig up the receipt and complain, but just too busy and it's prolly been way too long anyway


----------



## tevans (Jul 25, 2012)

> this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this. i went in to sephora at my jc pennys today to claim my birthday gift, and the only choice they gave me was this tiny little pencil eyeliner (no thanks, just got eyeko and i have UD 24/7 in black which is perfection) or some dinky sample tube of mascara (doesn't compare to the sample of diorshow i got from birchbox) or some small bottle of some bath thingy i don't even remember what. i was kind of disappointed and wanted to say something because i thought i was supposed to get the sugar lip balms, but i didn't say anything because it's free and i know how much of a pain it is to work in service/retail.


 I'd go back bc at the Sephora inside the JC penny's by me,they have a sign at the register saying that the sugar balms ARE the birthday gift from having the Sephora card . Plus go to Sephora .com and see if they have it posted there. How much in advance do they send it out? I have had a card for years and never received a gift. Do they send a card to you or do you just go in and get it ? Thanks !


----------



## Elara (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i emailed birchbox a while back letting them know my card said i was getting minteas and i got the lara bar instead (i didn't mind, but i wanted to see if they would give me points or something). they got back to me and said they would let me know if they had inventory to send out.
> 
> welp i got my mints in today and they're pretty yummy! i got matcha chai.


That's funny.  When I emailed them they said it was an error in printing the card and left it at that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd go back bc at the Sephora inside the JC penny's by me,they have a sign at the register saying that the sugar balms ARE the birthday gift from having the Sephora card .
> 
> Plus go to Sephora .com and see if they have it posted there.
> ...


 They don't automatically send it out. I'm not sure if you have to make a purchase to receive it online/in-store. I've always purchased something with it so I wouldn't know. Lol

Pretty sure you can get it anytime during your birthday month. They show it on the Beauty Insider page when you log in on the website.


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JCP/Sephora told me I WOULD get points for some stuff I bought but it never happened. I should dig up the receipt and complain, but just too busy and it's prolly been way too long anyway


 Ooh, good to know.  Maybe there's hope.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't automatically send it out. I'm not sure if you have to make a purchase to receive it online/in-store. I've always purchased something with it so I wouldn't know. Lol
> 
> Pretty sure you can get it anytime during your birthday month. They show it on the Beauty Insider page when you log in on the website.


You don't have to purchase anything to get it, but they don't automatically send it out either. If you buy something online, its automatically included... otherwise you pretty much just have to go in a store and ask for your birthday gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this.
> 
> ...


Just saying... that vanilla birthday cake body wash by philosophy (thats the bath stuff) smells amazing and I wish I had an endless stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone gets it and wants to trade it... I'm your girl!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, good to know.  Maybe there's hope.


Also, you can save your points if you want. Usually they have like a 500 points "bigger sample" kind of like a gwp that you'd get at a makeup counter. Or you can pick mutliple products if you have the points. I only use the points if I see a sample I want!


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm jumping on this bandwagon because it's a fresh wound.
> 
> ...


 Thats the exact reason why I don't shop at JCP Sephora anymore. I want my points!

Aside from that, such a pain to return something at JCP. They even had to take my Driver License # to return something.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just saying... that vanilla birthday cake body wash by philosophy (thats the bath stuff) smells amazing and I wish I had an endless stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone gets it and wants to trade it... I'm your girl!


 lol! Philosophy had a 64 oz bottle of vanilla birthday cake. It was huge! It was 28.80 and got it and with the 40% off sale. Im getting towards the bottom now but im also getting sick of it. My favorite from them is probably I love candy corn since im obsessed with caramel.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! Philosophy had a 64 oz bottle of vanilla birthday cake. It was huge! It was 28.80 and got it and with the 40% off sale. Im getting towards the bottom now but im also getting sick of it. My favorite from them is probably I love candy corn since im obsessed with caramel.


Woah. 64 ounces is a lot of birthday cake. HAHA

I just got the 6 oz one in a trade and was so sad when it was gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha where in New Hampshire are you moving to? I live in Concord. It's not too much of the boonies in the "city" areas, but I put city in quotations because I know you're coming from NYC so it's gotta be a joke to you to call anywhere in New Hampshire a city.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha where in New Hampshire are you moving to? I live in Concord. It's not too much of the boonies in the "city" areas, but I put city in quotations because I know you're coming from NYC so it's gotta be a joke to you to call anywhere in New Hampshire a city.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hola friend! lol
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry I still don't know my way around this kind of site! How do you delete a post if you did it incorrectly?


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 25, 2012)

> You don't have to purchase anything to get it, but they don't automatically send it out either. If you buy something online, its automatically included... otherwise you pretty much just have to go in a store and ask for your birthday gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty much this. You can get it within 14 days of your birthday (before or after) and in-store you just walk up to the counter and ask for it. Online you need to make some sort of purchase and it pops up as an option during the checkout process. My mom just got hers in-store last week and it was the fresh lip balms.


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's funny.  When I emailed them they said it was an error in printing the card and left it at that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, they told me the same thing.  It's obvious they are handling every case differently which is not good customer service in my opinion.  I sent them an email and called them out on it, we will see what their response is.


----------



## Elara (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoahsMommy52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, they told me the same thing.  It's obvious they are handling every case differently which is not good customer service in my opinion.  I sent them an email and called them out on it, we will see what their response is.


I will try that too!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 25, 2012)

Does any of you ladies know how can I get a sephora card? I am already registered as a beauty insider and I get my points at the counter (I just have to give them my email) but I never got a card.



It would just be more convenient if I had one...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha where in New Hampshire are you moving to? I live in Concord. It's not too much of the boonies in the "city" areas, but I put city in quotations because I know you're coming from NYC so it's gotta be a joke to you to call anywhere in New Hampshire a city.


Keene! I'm so excited. I've been there three times now, and I really love it. I'm a little apprehensive to leave the whole "get anything you need 24 hours a day" thing but I found a really good pizza place, so I'm happy!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any of you ladies know how can I get a sephora card? I am already registered as a beauty insider and I get my points at the counter (I just have to give them my email) but I never got a card.
> 
> ...


I registered online but when I went into the store I gave them my email, then I asked if i could get a physical card. She gave me one and linked it to my email.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Keene! I'm so excited. I've been there three times now, and I really love it. I'm a little apprehensive to leave the whole "get anything you need 24 hours a day" thing but I found a really good pizza place, so I'm happy!


  Keene is actually one of the most exciting places to be in New Hampshire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm jumping on this bandwagon because it's a fresh wound.
> 
> ...


 I haven't had any issues with the JCP Sephora, except for the limited selections they have. An actual stand alone Sephora is close to an hour away from me, so usually it's online ordering or popping into the JCP one really quick for something. I'm always sure to give them my account info to make sure I get points back on purchases and the girls are always great about it, telling me where I'm at before and after purchases.


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything about August boxes yet?  

(sorry if I'm looking in the wrong place)


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 25, 2012)

I got the Juliette has a gun perfume samples today, that I ordered last week.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is totally off topic but oh welllll i just had to share this.
> 
> ...


 I always have had a problem with the sephora at JC penny. I do not go there anymore. I will go straight to the sephora store and Yes I did get the sugar lip balms.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd go back bc at the Sephora inside the JC penny's by me,they have a sign at the register saying that the sugar balms ARE the birthday gift from having the Sephora card .
> 
> ...


 I was told they mail you the card 2 weeks before your bday and it is good for up to 2 weeks after your birthday.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any of you ladies know how can I get a sephora card? I am already registered as a beauty insider and I get my points at the counter (I just have to give them my email) but I never got a card.
> 
> ...


 I got a card and guess what, it never linked up with my online acct. I lost so many points. I rather give the girl my email at sephora and they just add my points there.


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about August boxes yet?
> 
> (sorry if I'm looking in the wrong place)


 I was wondering this as well, I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 25, 2012)

I got the fresh lip scrub for my bday at jcp sephora today, but they said it was the first day they had them in stock in awhile!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies! I guess I will ask one of the girls in sephora to help me out with that next time I visit!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my Juliette has a gun sampler pack today, FOUR days after I ordered it. From FRANCE. How is that even possible?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keene is actually one of the most exciting places to be in New Hampshire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY!! I'm going to a small grad school near KSC, so I figure that with KSC there it's got to have some fun stuff to do!


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Yeah, they told me the same thing. Â It's obvious they are handling every case differently which is not good customer service in my opinion. Â I sent them an email and called them out on it, we will see what their response is. Â


 Let us know what they say. I was told it was a printing error too and I was suppose to get the Larabar.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 25, 2012)

> Got my Juliette has a gun sampler pack today, FOUR days after I ordered it. From FRANCE. How is that even possible?


 The wonders of the modern age!


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 25, 2012)

So, I have a question about the Alterna  Bamboo color care UV + fde proof fluide from this Months Birchbox... I can't seem to find answers anywhere. I like it but it said it prevents fading. I have blonde highlights and most of my hair is all blonde. In the summer i like when my hair gets lighter, that seems like in a way like it is fading? I just don't want to use this product and have my hair not get any lighter... Maybe this is best for darker haired people? I love how it is lightweight and not greasy and it smells really good..Opinions?


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 25, 2012)

> So, I have a question about the AlternaÂ  Bamboo color care UV + fde proof fluide from this Months Birchbox... I can't seem to find answers anywhere. I like it but it said it prevents fading. I have blonde highlights and most of my hair is all blonde. In the summer i like when my hair gets lighter, that seems like in a way like it is fading? I just don't want to use this product and have my hair not get any lighter... Maybe this is best for darker haired people? I love how it is lightweight and not greasy and it smells really good..Opinions?


 When your hair gets lighter in the summer it is due to the UV in the sunlight bleaching your hair. It is actually a type of damage, so the Alterna works to protect the hair strands from that damage. It is a good thing to use whether your hair is colored or not, although it is more of an issue if your hair is longer and therefore has more acccumulated damage. If you are a big fan of the summer bleaching but you like the Alterna otherwise, I would just save it for winter when you aren't getting the lightening effects from the sun. It won't reverse the color change, it just helps prevent it from happening.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 25, 2012)

My husband has fallen hopelessly in love with Juliette has a Gun Vengence Exteme.  I will cross post on the swap thread but if anyone wants to swap or sell PLEASE PM me

Thanks


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When your hair gets lighter in the summer it is due to the UV in the sunlight bleaching your hair. It is actually a type of damage, so the Alterna works to protect the hair strands from that damage. It is a good thing to use whether your hair is colored or not, although it is more of an issue if your hair is longer and therefore has more acccumulated damage. If you are a big fan of the summer bleaching but you like the Alterna otherwise, I would just save it for winter when you aren't getting the lightening effects from the sun. It won't reverse the color change, it just helps prevent it from happening.


Thank you for this information!  I was wondering about the Alterna, too.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2012)

So I'm super slow on my review as usual. Here's my box #12!

(Expand the Spoiler to see pics)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my review of the Larabar I got this month, along with a little note at the top, which was not included in the feedback I left on the Birchbox feedback form, but now I wish I had put it on there, along with the note at the bottom.

I got a Cherry Cobbler LaraBar Uber in my July 2012 Birchbox, and I am not happy about it.  I did like the LUNA Peanut Butter Bar in the June Box, but I was not happy about getting a food sample in my Birchbox, which is supposed to be for beauty, skincare, and makeup samples, in June either.  I feel cheated when I get these kinds of samples--just a little granola bar--instead of real deluxe samples for my $10.00 a month.  I realize I did really like the LUNA Bar and I am going to buy more, but that is not a good reason to cheat me out of a beauty-related sample 2 months in a row.  Not that Birchbox always sends out deluxe samples, but they could send people something they could use instead of a food item.

Rate your familiarity with the LARABAR brand prior to Birchbox.
2 - I know of the brand but do not ...  (have not bought any?)

When was the last time you purchased a LARABAR product? 
1 - Never

Rate your familiarity with the LARABAR uber  prior to Birchbox.
2 - I think I've seen it around

What do you think of LARABAR uber?
1 - Definitely not for me

On a scale of 1-5, would you recommend LARABAR uber  to your friends?
1 - Not at all likely

Are you planning to purchase LARABAR uber  after sampling through Birchbox?
1 - No, not planning to purchase

Do you feel the LARABAR uber  added extra value to your Birchbox?
1 - No.  It didn't like it.

Share Your Opinion:
The page showing my July Birchbox shows an Apple Turnover LARABAR uber, but I actually got a Cherry Turnover (or Cherry something?) bar.  I cannot eat these.  Dried fruit is disgusting.  I couldn't try the bar I did receive.  Maybe somebody at Work will eat it.  I like granola bars and other bars with whole grains and nuts, but I will not eat anything with dried or processed fruit.  I only eat fresh fruit, not dried.  I have tried almost every kind of dried fruit there is, and it's always disgusting.  I do not see the point of including food items in Birchboxes.  We sign up to get deluxe samples of makeup and beauty products, not food samples.  I bet I could go to the LARABAR website or their Facebook page and get a sample exactly like Birchbox sent out this month.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually love that they have lifestyle extras. May's notecard will be used, june's bandaids were super cute. I got a banana bar this month which I didn't like, but I would have enjoyed another flavor. I gave it to my mom. I prob wouldn't have like the cherry one either so I understand your feedback to them.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jul 26, 2012)

I would have been highly upset if I had recieved a cherry larabar, as I am super allergic to cherries. I couldn't eat the bananas foster larabar either though because I am mildly allergic to nuts, so those will be tossed out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 26, 2012)

Psssssst.....Orofluido on Hautelook!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm super slow on my review as usual. Here's my box #12!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2012)

in regards to the lara bars: i got one, and i like it.

but the fact that they keep giving out food has irked me just because there are so many people with a wide variety of food allergies that can be life threatening and there is no way to specify that on the beauty profile. i'm fortunate enough to not have to worry about that but i know plenty of people who have to follow very specific diets due to food allergies.

it definitely seems unfair and i thought that would be a no brainer reason to stay away from food samples.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in regards to the lara bars: i got one, and i like it.
> 
> ...






Thank you!


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe I'm in the minority...I was actually very surprised by the Larabar - I don't like bananas much, but I ended up loving that Bananas Foster bar. I ate it in like 3 bites.

The earbuds were dumb, since they're such low quality, but I like the little lifestyle extras most of the time (though notecard I could've done without, but I'm a very accident prone person and I loved the Band-Aids). I like things that are useful and practical in addition to trying new beauty things... that way if I get something I hate, there might be a redemptive "extra" to fall back on - and something that lasts a little longer.

re: food allergies - these items are wrapped, and I'd think people with food allergies would know to avoid them. They may not add value to their boxes, but I'm assuming that's why they're considered "extras" - they wouldn't have received an additional beauty item anyway.


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When your hair gets lighter in the summer it is due to the UV in the sunlight bleaching your hair. It is actually a type of damage, so the Alterna works to protect the hair strands from that damage. It is a good thing to use whether your hair is colored or not, although it is more of an issue if your hair is longer and therefore has more acccumulated damage. If you are a big fan of the summer bleaching but you like the Alterna otherwise, I would just save it for winter when you aren't getting the lightening effects from the sun. It won't reverse the color change, it just helps prevent it from happening.


 Thank you for the response!!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never seen so much sturm und drang over dried fruit.  

(I do get the nut allergy thing, I wouldn't like a box of bees sent to my door.)


----------



## poopfruit (Jul 26, 2012)

I got the bananas foster bar in my box as well. I tried to find someone in my house that wanted it, but no one did so I ended up eating it. I wish it had been sweet rather than sweet+salty. I feel like the sweet and salty canceled each other out and I was left with a somewhat flavorless nut bar that kind of smelled like banana. I also got the stila card, blinc mascara, flirt perfume and dirt scrub. I didnt get much product off of the stila card, it seems very sheer but I don't think their shadows are normally this sheer. Why would they send out samples that don't represent their products properly? Weird. Oh man it sounds like I'm whining. I am excited to try the mascara and dirt scrub though, and the perfume is nice. But the headphones are garbage


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let us know what they say. I was told it was a printing error too and I was suppose to get the Larabar.


 This was their response:

Quote: Hi Morrisa,   Thanks for writing in with this- Again, we're so sorry for this mixup! I will make sure to pass along your feedback to my team here. We want to make sure that all of our customers are taken care of appropriately! 
 
Please feel free to reach out any time you have questions - we will be happy to help!
 
XONicole


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority...I was actually very surprised by the Larabar - I don't like bananas much, but I ended up loving that Bananas Foster bar. I ate it in like 3 bites.
> 
> ...


I WISH I had gotten the bandaids. They are totally cute.

Yeah, the only problem is that some people had their bars break open in transit. Luckily, I don't have airborne allergies, but I know people who do!


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I'm jumping on this bandwagon because it's a fresh wound.
> 
> ...


 Hi! Avid Sephora fan here!  The nearest "real" Sephora is over 2 hours away from me, so I usually have to use the JCP one near me. A few months ago, they rolled out the Beauty Insider program at Sephora in JCP stores, so you should have no problem getting your points there. A few pointers (in case you haven't done this):


Whenever I make a purchase at Sephora (ANY Sephora, stand-alone, JCP, dot-com), I make sure to check my points online the next day to make sure that the points have been applied. Just log in and go to "my account." It will even show you every individual item you've purchased, by date and location.
If you happen to make a purchase and find that your points were not applied (maybe you forgot your card), you can call 1-877-SEPHORA, and they will make sure that you get your points. This is what I did before they rolled out the program at JCP stores. Just have your receipt ready, because they'll need info from that.
If you are a Beauty Insider but do not have an actual card, you can just give the associate your email address and points will be applied at the register. I did not have a card for a long time, but when I visited the "real" Sephora nearest me, I asked for a card, and the SA linked it to my email address.
A few months ago, Sephora was doing a promotion where you got a free umbrella with purchase. The card I received in the mail specifically said that you could not get the umbrella from a JCP location, only a "real" Sephora. Well, I was in JCP that day anyway, making a Sephora purchase and just happened to mention the umbrella. The SA said, "Oh, yeah, we have those. . .let me get you one." So, just because the flyer may say, "not available at Sephoras in JCP" this may not always be the case!
My JCP Sephora now has the 100 and 500 point gifts. I was able to pick my choice of 3 100 point gifts just last week. I got a setting spray from Urban Decay. One of the other choices was the Boscia blotting linens, so if you're interested in those and have the points, try going to Sephora!
Hope some of this information helps!


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I WISH I had gotten the bandaids. They are totally cute.
> ...


 Oh, I hadn't heard that. I do feel for those whose items broke in transit. I think a lot of people with allergies come to terms with them (I have one myself) and just work to avoid them however you can, but if it got all over everything I'd be pretty annoyed, too.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh! I also found this on the Sephora website - it may help as well. . .

*Beauty Insider and Sephora in jcpenney*
When purchasing items at Sephora in jcpenney locations, be sure to let our beauty experts know that you are a Beauty Insider by giving them your registered e-mail address or flashing your Beauty Insider card. Beauty Insider clients that make a purchase at a Sephora in jcpenney location will accrue Beauty Insider points. Purchases made at a Sephora in jcpenney location count towards VIB status. At this time, Beauty Insider registration and rewards are currently not available at Sephora inside JCPenney locations.

Meaning you should not be able to register at a JCP Sephora location. I registered for Beauty Insider when I made an online purchase, then just provided my email address or called to get my points after that. BUT, per my post above, some JCP locations DO have the rewards. I guess you just have to check the one close to you!


----------



## astokes (Jul 26, 2012)

My Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack arrived today. Ordered it last Friday, very fast shipping!

Definitely reusing the shiny black bubble mailer it came in.

My mom is already planning on stealing some of these. Lol


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 26, 2012)

There is an auction on ebay with a PETROL BLUE EYEKO FAT STICK there is like 15 minutes left...  I would buy it but i'm on a budget!! Lol Just in case anyone is interested..


[SIZE=small]Supergoop! Sunscreen Wipe, EXP 06/13 [one 6â€x 8â€wipe in sealed packet][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Urban Decay â€œEyeshadow Primer Potionâ€ [sample packet on card, no size listed; 1 or 2 time use][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Boscia â€œOil-free Nightly Hydrationâ€ [sample/travel-sized tube, 10 ml/0.33 fl oz][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] â€œMiracle Skin Transformerâ€ SPF 20 for Face, shade â€œmediumâ€, EXP 10/15/13 [.02 fl oz/0.6 ml sample packet][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]By Terry â€œVIP Expertâ€ Perfecting Foundation Brushâ€, shade â€œ2/apricot lightâ€ [.06 fl oz/2 ml sample packet][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Laura Geller â€œSpackleâ€ Under Make-up Primer [.09 fl oz/2.5 ml cardboard sample packet][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eyeko London â€œFat Eye Stickâ€ colour &amp; gloss in shade â€œpetrol blueâ€ â€“ limited edition! [*full-sized* item is 4 g/0.14 oz, comes new in box] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dermalogica â€œGentle Cream Exfoliantâ€ [sample packet; no size listed][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]AG â€œThe Oilâ€ organic extra virgin argan miracle smoothing oil [1.5 ml/.05 fl oz sample packet] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Make Up Forever â€œRouge Artistâ€ Natural and Intense lipstick sample pack: contains 4 lipstick samples [4 samples in card, each are 0.2 g/.007 oz] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It's about $ 10.00 with no bids and that includes shipping[/SIZE]...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Piece-Mixed-High-End-Beauty-Lot-Lot-2-Sample-Travel-Full-Sized-Items-/120954720655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item1c2976918f


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is an auction on ebay with a PETROL BLUE EYEKO FAT STICK there is like 15 minutes left...  I would buy it but i'm on a budget!! Lol Just in case anyone is interested..
> 
> ...


Ah, I would have bought that! Too late.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

So I took my daughter's Eyeko eyeliner and my own with me to Vegas along with my Marbella one. All three performed beautifully except I had one issue with the blue... it stained. After washing off my makeup and removing my waterproof mascara only the blue liner left behind residual product that I couldn't get off easily.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I took my daughter's Eyeko eyeliner and my own with me to Vegas along with my Marbella one. All three performed beautifully except I had one issue with the blue... it stained. After washing off my makeup and removing my waterproof mascara only the blue liner left behind residual product that I couldn't get off easily.


Yikes. Really? The fat stick or the skinny eyeliner?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

Skinny.


----------



## Elara (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoahsMommy52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was their response:


They at least act like they are going to do something for you but, they just blew me off once again with their response to me and just repeated that it was a card error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Juliette Has a Gun sampler pack arrived today. Ordered it last Friday, very fast shipping!
> 
> ...


 Awesome!  Do they send a shipment confirmation email or any sort of tracking number?  Or was it just a pleasant surprise?  I broke down and ordered the set a week ago.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 27, 2012)

How long does it usually take for stuff to get delivered? I'm still anxiously waiting for my first BB and it was shipped a week ago. They're based in NY, correct? Cuz I'm in Maine and it usually doesn't take a week for stuff to get delivered from there to here. If only my tracking number was actually workingI It would give me a goal date instead of being disappointed every time I run to check my mail box! 



  BB and I don't seem to be off to a very promising start!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  Do they send a shipment confirmation email or any sort of tracking number?  Or was it just a pleasant surprise?  I broke down and ordered the set a week ago.


 Thanks for asking that - I was just about to ask myself! I ordered over the weekend and I only have a paypal confirmation, no other email.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2012)

I got my tracking number for my birchbox on the 20th (last Friday). Well it hasn't showed up in the system all week. So I emailed them three days ago. Then I emailed them again yesterday and got a response to both emails with the exact same response.

"_I just checked the tracking information for your July shipment and I can confirm that it has left our warehouse. There is a delay in uploading of the tracking information on the shipping carrier website, however, I can assure you that it is on its way._"

So I figured no big deal, the site was just being slow with updates. Then it finally showed up in the system. This is what UPS says:

Jul 27 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Jul 27 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Jul 27 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


Seems like someone forgot to actually ship mine until either yesterday or today. :


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 27, 2012)

> I got my tracking number for my birchbox on the 20th (last Friday). Well it hasn't showed up in the system all week. So I emailed them three days ago. Then I emailed them again yesterday and got a response to both emails with the exact same response. "_I just checked the tracking information for your July shipment and I can confirm that it has left our warehouse. There is a delay in uploading of the tracking information on the shipping carrier website, however, I can assure you that it is on its way._" So I figured no big deal, the site was just being slow with updates. Then it finally showed up in the system. This is what UPS says:
> 
> [TD]Jul 27 2012[/TD]
> [TD]Package transferred to dest MI facility[/TD]
> ...


 Same thing happened to me earlier in the month. I was also told there was a delay in updating tracking info.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a question for those of you who have ordered the Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample pack... How do you like all the perfumes?  Is it a wide range of scents, or are they all pretty similar?


----------



## astokes (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for those of you who have ordered the Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample pack... How do you like all the perfumes?  Is it a wide range of scents, or are they all pretty similar?


 There seems to be a a good variety. I'm only trying one a day. I like them all so far though. My mom even ordered her own pack after she smelled me. : )



> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 27, 2012)

SAME exact thing happened to me. I also finally have tracking info with a delivery date of August 2nd. I really hope that's an overestimate! Someone definitely dropped the ball on this one!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SAME exact thing happened to me. I also finally have tracking info with a delivery date of August 2nd. I really hope that's an overestimate! Someone definitely dropped the ball on this one!


 My delivery date is listed as August 2 as well.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My delivery date is listed as August 2 as well.





> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SAME exact thing happened to me. I also finally have tracking info with a delivery date of August 2nd. I really hope that's an overestimate! Someone definitely dropped the ball on this one!





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking number for my birchbox on the 20th (last Friday). Well it hasn't showed up in the system all week. So I emailed them three days ago. Then I emailed them again yesterday and got a response to both emails with the exact same response.
> 
> ...


 
guess what, happened to me too with my 1st box ordered with my 2nd account!!!!!! they said it shipped on the 17th!!!!!!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There seems to be a a good variety. I'm only trying one a day. I like them all so far though. My mom even ordered her own pack after she smelled me. : )
> 
> ...


 
Mine just arrived! Wow that is fast shipping! So different from the weeks it takes all my subscription boxes. Mine just came with the samples and no card. Does the card say anything important? I know if you place an order in the next few months you can get a discount, but I think I have the code in the order email I originally received.


----------



## fanchette (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm with the girls who haven't received their July boxes yet. Are we all first timers? My shipping info hasn't updated still, but according to what I've read on the forum, I figured out what I'm getting and I don't think it's a glamour box either.  I hope this is only a first-month debacle only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 27, 2012)

My mother got her email notice Fri the 20th - her shipping hadn't updated when I talked to her last night, but I'm betting she's going to get the same date you guys got. 

It's her first box, too.

Welcome to BB - I was the one who told her it was awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine just arrived! Wow that is fast shipping! So different from the weeks it takes all my subscription boxes. Mine just came with the samples and no card. Does the card say anything important? I know if you place an order in the next few months you can get a discount, but I think I have the code in the order email I originally received.


 The card says _Merci_ on one side.

The other side says:

"_Dear Juliette,_

_In these small envelopes you will find my latest creations and their olfactory descriptions._

_A collection of unique scents, singular, daring, like the Juliette wearing them._

_Because your personality might be bewitching or discreet, take the time to wear these signatures, and make them yours._

_And if by any chance you feel like adopting one, your discovery kit will be refunded from the purchase of any perfume on our website within the next 2 months._"


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey everyone!! just a heads up on Groupon there's a deal for a Gloss Moderne Keratin Hair smoothing kit for $49.+$5 shipping . Check it out. It says its a $300 value but you'd have to be sure it was valuable to you before you think about buying it.. lol... here's what you get


4-ounce pretreatment shampoo
4-ounce Gloss Lisse smoothing treatment
4-ounce after-treatment mask

I'm pretty sure this was in the Birchbox this month, i got a sample of one of their products..

http://www.groupon.com/deals/g1gd-gloss-lisse-trial-kit-hartford-ct?sd=false&amp;utm_campaign=UserReferral_dp&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=uu13767773


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!! just a heads up on Groupon there's a deal for a Gloss Moderne Keratin Hair smoothing kit for $49.+$5 shipping . Check it out. It says its a $300 value but you'd have to be sure it was valuable to you before you think about buying it.. lol... here's what you get
> 
> ...


Hmm, seems cool. Anyone know if it works?


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The card says _Merci_ on one side.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bought something on Thursday. What do I get on Sunday? 20% off email. I feel they do this on purpose.


----------



## astokes (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought something on Thursday. What do I get on Sunday? 20% off email. I feel they do this on purpose.


 Found in the BB FAQ:





Maybe they will apply it to your order if you call them? Does anyone else know if they will?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found in the BB FAQ:
> 
> ...


 Ooh, that's a good idea!  I must have skimmed over that when I was reading the FAQ's.  Thanks for sharing!  I'm waiting for a 20% off coupon too.  

Molly - Love your posts!  You come across as funny and sassy, a great combination.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Anyway, what I wanted to ask you is - was it random that they sent the coupon?  Not an anniversary code?  Because it seems like I've heard of a lot of girls having the same thing happen to them . . . Maybe I should place a small order and then wait for the coupon offer and whammo - use my points and the 20% off to finally upgrade to a Clarisonic.  I have the Olay X brush scrubber thing and I'm thinking that it works pretty good but maybe the Clarisonic is better?  I think I have to wait another 2 months for another anniversary code for the account with all the points, otherwise.  I seem to remember hearing about a 25% off coupon recently, but I can't remember where.  Right now would be a good time for me to use the codes because I'm on an even number - $60 worth so I don't lose any in the process.  Hmm.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found in the BB FAQ:
> 
> ...


oooo, awesome idea!!!! Thank you Astokes!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, that's a good idea!  I must have skimmed over that when I was reading the FAQ's.  Thanks for sharing!  I'm waiting for a 20% off coupon too.
> ...


haha, thank you Sweetie, I'm honored! I am definitely sassy, and I like to think I'm funny, so I'm glad you think so too! I am, what we call a "b!tchy New Yorker", even though I'm about to go live in New Hampshire with all the beautiful dirty hippie boys. Can I curse on here? What's the rule on that? I also have a touch of ADHD, so I'm wildly amused by myself.

Here's what the email said: "20% off, just for you!" It's on $35+ orders until Tuesday. Hmm. I think another problem for me is that when I spend, I'm spending my points and I'll calculate to see if the 20% is worth spending the extra money. Most of the time, it's not worth it for me. Like I bought my Suki face scrub (omg, love this) and I had $20 in points so I ended up paying $13. I'm not going to go and spend extra money just to get the discount. 

I think this all has to do with BB trying to get more people to shop in the store. They seem to be pushing the store a lot lately.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, thank you Sweetie, I'm honored! I am definitely sassy, and I like to think I'm funny, so I'm glad you think so too! I am, what we call a "b!tchy New Yorker", even though I'm about to go live in New Hampshire with all the beautiful dirty hippie boys. Can I curse on here? What's the rule on that? I also have a touch of ADHD, so I'm wildly amused by myself.
> ...


 yup they've been pushing it alright. especially with that letter they posted on their tumblr: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/26991633708/why-does-birchbox-have-a-shop-a-letter-from-the


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup they've been pushing it alright. especially with that letter they posted on their tumblr: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/26991633708/why-does-birchbox-have-a-shop-a-letter-from-the


I left them a NOVEL when they asked for feedback. i never c&amp;ped it here, so I'll do that now!

I like Birchbox, I really do, but there are a few frustrating things.

First, allow for allergies. I understand that you can't cater to everyone, but putting food with nuts into a box is just irritating. I'm allergic to nuts and lavender and this month I had a perfume with lavender and a bar with nuts. I gave them to friends and family, because I understand that you can't accommodate everyone, but it's kind of annoying that the past two months have contained three different samples I can't use (beauty blender cleanser is lavender based too, although I don't have a beauty blender to clean...) I contacted BirchBox and was basically told there wasn't a way to add a note to my profile, and I should just read ingredients. Another company I spoke with actually told me not to sign up for their company, since they didn't feel right taking my money without being able to accommodate my allergies, but that they were in the middle of working on a way to do that and looked forward to seeing what I thought of it.

Second, people seem to complain about getting perfume or nail polish. Maybe you can let people opt out of one product each month, just a simple radio button that says "no perfume" or "no nail polish this month please!" Then people who were complaining about things can control one aspect of their box...

Third, Use the profile to tailor the boxes. If someone doesn't have color treated hair, don't send them a product for color treated hair. Or if you are going to send purple eyeliner to someone with fair skin who likes a classic look, have a video ready to explain different ways to incorporate that new sample into their classic, pale skinned life. Or have multiple tutorials from different people on the same product, like "Here are three different ways you can use that bright eyeliner". But to BB consumers, don't be scared to experiment, and be a little flexible. I was totally unenthused about my sparkly stilla eyeliner in a gold color until I tried it and realized it actually looked very cute!!

Four, Quality over quantity. I'd rather have four really solid products that fit my profile and lifestyle than something like earphones (sweet idea but poor quality product).

Five, Let us use points for more samples. IE if I have $10 in points, let me use that to buy a sample of a few products I would like to try.

Six, Have products in stock. It seems that bb has limited quantities of certain things. Last month I wanted to buy the Dr Jart's BB, but couldn't since it was sold out. If people who have a sample decide to buy the product, and people who wanted a sample but didn't get one decide to buy the product, things seem to run out fast. I'm terrible about delayed gratification, so I end up buying it from Sephora, where I know it's going to be in stock, when I'd rather use my bb points or get points with bb for the purchase.

Seven, BirchBox gets a lot of discussion in forums like Makeup Talk. Have a presence there. Engage with us. Hear what we're saying. Make visible changes. People will respond positively.

I think BirchBox has an awesome idea, it just needs some refining. Moments like this, soliciting feedback in an open forum can be very helpful. It might hurt a little to see all the criticisms, but ultimately it will lead to a stronger company.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 29, 2012)

this is my witchy response to birchbox they said it shipped on the 20th... and i emailed them like on the 25th

so did you guys just forget to send out a bunch of packages? because it wasnt actually shipped until the 27th and this email was sent on the 20th

id rather you say oops we messed up than trying to blame it on the "delay in uploading on the shipping carrier website"


On Fri, Jul 27, 2012 at 3:13 PM, Birchbox Info &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
Hi Angela,

  Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response! 
 
I just checked the tracking information for your July shipment and I can confirm that it has left our warehouse. There is a delay in uploading of the tracking information on the shipping carrier website, however, I can assure you that it is on its way! 
 
We appreciate your patience as your box makes its way to you. Please let me know if I can help with anything else and have a great day!
 
XO,
Nicole


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 29, 2012)

That's seems to be their generic response to everyone. Don't they have real CS people or are they all copy and paste robots? lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 29, 2012)

i;m getting mad at birchbox... their customer service is crap now... i tried calling last time but it kept on ringing... yes it was during their work hours... and for emails, I HAVE TO WAIT FOREVER!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, lame! Yeah, I don't really care for how they're blaming the UPS website. Take responsibility for your mistake! Idk, I might see how it goes for August and I might just cancel and seek out another subscription. If there's one thing I cannot stand in a company is bad CS!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Fri, Jul 27, 2012 at 3:13 PM, Birchbox Info &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
> 
> ...


 This is the exact email I received. Just a copy and paste job. Someone screwed up and they've been told to cover their tracks.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I left them a NOVEL when they asked for feedback. i never c&amp;ped it here, so I'll do that now!
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

LOL - did I just say hippy?  Like boys with big hips?  ahahaha  I meant hippie!  Now I'm going to go to sleep chuckling to myself and thinking of hippy boys, is that even possible?  Too funny.


----------



## mimosette (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i;m getting mad at birchbox... their customer service is crap now... i tried calling last time but it kept on ringing... yes it was during their work hours... and for emails, I HAVE TO WAIT FOREVER!


   It wouldn't have  done  you any good had you gotten someone to answer,  as the person I talked to on Wednesday the  25th LIED to me.

I called to ask about the non- trackable tracking # on my first box, as I was leaving town and didn't want the box sitting in my (very hot!) mailbox. The CS said they had had problems with the shipper and were aware, looked up my account, and that my box had indeed *shipped on the 20th*. *That maybe I could get a neighbor to check my mail*. B/c my BB should take 5 - 7 business days to arrive. (from the shipping date of July 20th) 

I got home tonight to no package, and manually entered the # in to the UPS site, to see that it was processed and accepted at UPS on the 27th. With an estimated delivery date of Aug. 2.

I'm pissed.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It wouldn't have  done  you any good had you gotten someone to answer,  as the person I talked to on Wednesday the  25th LIED to me.
> 
> ...


 i'm really sorry to hear that... birchbox customer service is going DOWN HILL! :[


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, the good news is my box will FINALLY be here today. The bad news is my husband took today off so he's going to find out about my dirty little secret. lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL - did I just say hippy?  Like boys with big hips?  ahahaha  I meant hippie!  Now I'm going to go to sleep chuckling to myself and thinking of hippy boys, is that even possible?  Too funny.


I have this image of boys with dreads and giant 'child birthing' hips... I ALWAYS type hippy and then stop and look at and it go "well, that looks wrong" and then eventually get to hippie, so no judgement here!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, the good news is my box will FINALLY be here today. The bad news is my husband took today off so he's going to find out about my dirty little secret. lol


If he asks what the box is, just whip off your top and jump on him and he'll totally forget!


----------



## GinaM (Jul 30, 2012)

Off topic but I received the larger sample of the Jouer tint in golden in an SS Box.  Up for trade for any hair mask or conditioner.   Thanks!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

I just used the Gloss Moderne hair masque the other night and yum, what a great smell lol. I left it in my hair for 30 minutes and wrapped it up, soaking in the tub. Don't know that it works any better than other conditioners I've used, but the smell is fantastic!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, the good news is my box will FINALLY be here today. The bad news is my husband took today off so he's going to find out about my dirty little secret. lol


 I went out of town for two weeks and he collected all my mail in a pile on my desk while I was gone.....beauty subs, purchases, and swaps Oh My! I didn't want him to see it accumulate LOL! But oh boy, it took me no time to demolish that stack when I got back haha!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody else see these Kate Spade exclusive earbuds, a la the same idea as the Birchbox ones?





http://www.katespade.com/signature-spade-earbuds/PSRU0961A,default,pd.html?dwvar_PSRU0961A_color=663&amp;start=2&amp;cgid=laptop-phone-cases#

How cuuuute. And I bet they work better, too. $40 is a lot, though....


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody else see these Kate Spade exclusive earbuds, a la the same idea as the Birchbox ones?
> 
> ...


 Ooh, those are adorable.  I love the black and white cords.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If he asks what the box is, just whip off your top and jump on him and he'll totally forget!












So, not only did my BB arrive today but also another subscription (which I wasn't expecting until the end of the week!). Hubby is teasing and holding the packages "hostage". "Lucy, you got some 'splaing to do!" Its okay....i can rationalize it with the fact that BB is only $10 and the second package is technically a freebie since it was an add-on bonus...the paid part of the subscription can fly under the radar for now


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I'm telling you, distract him with sex! It might not have been how Lucy did it.. but still. men are easily distracted!

Also, how much do you hate having to justify purchases? It's like "well, you drink beer and I don't, so this is my beer money!"

:::note::: I have no boyfriend, but that is what I would say if my invisible bf gave me crap about my makeup subs.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol. I'm telling you, distract him with sex! It might not have been how Lucy did it.. but still. men are easily distracted!
> ...


 Oh my god, you are so funny!!! Yes, I know what you mean about justifying. I always feel guilty spending money on myself! But really, logically, aren't the men benefitting the most here? They get the payoff when they get to look at us all extra purdy with all the products we discover!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol. I'm telling you, distract him with sex! It might not have been how Lucy did it.. but still. men are easily distracted!
> ...


 LMFAO!! I went out of town (without him) and spent a small fortune on my new obsession LUSH! So I treated him to a shower/massage using about 13 different LUSH products between us, topped it off with a mutual 'happy ending' hahahaha...he agreed the stuff is worth every penny!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my god, you are so funny!!! Yes, I know what you mean about justifying. I always feel guilty spending money on myself! But really, logically, aren't the men benefitting the most here? They get the payoff when they get to look at us all extra purdy with all the products we discover!


 Right? That's definitely a good theory!!! Do they like when we look/feel like crap? We're a lot less likely to put out then...



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMFAO!! I went out of town (without him) and spent a small fortune on my new obsession LUSH! So I treated him to a shower/massage using about 13 different LUSH products between us, topped it off with a mutual 'happy ending' hahahaha...he agreed the stuff is worth every penny!


 I think I'm in love with your persuasion tactics...

and yeah, I LOVE the LUSH bath breakyuppy things. They smell so awesome. Although my friend used a glitter ball when she was pregnant and she got out of the tub looking like a disco ball.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 30, 2012)

> Hey everyone!! just a heads up on Groupon there's a deal for a Gloss Moderne Keratin Hair smoothing kit for $49.+$5 shipping . Check it out. It says its a $300 value but you'd have to be sure it was valuable to you before you think about buying it.. lol... here's what you get
> 
> 
> 4-ounce pretreatment shampoo
> ...


 Not to say this isn't a good deal, and better than the price on BB, but I stopped into Marshall's today and saw the exact same Gloss Moderne products for $5.99 each, so I grabbed them. They have the same ingredients but are labeled Coco de Soliel. They smell so good and I seem to remember someone raving about the fragrance of the sample. I know Marshall's is hit or miss, but I'm happy to have found them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to say this isn't a good deal, and better than the price on BB, but I stopped into Marshall's today and saw the exact same Gloss Moderne products for $5.99 each, so I grabbed them. They have the same ingredients but are labeled Coco de Soliel. They smell so good and I seem to remember someone raving about the fragrance of the sample. I know Marshall's is hit or miss, but I'm happy to have found them.


 Holy cow, that's a steal!! I lurved the smell of the masque..it was coconutty and yummy lol.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to say this isn't a good deal, and better than the price on BB, but I stopped into Marshall's today and saw the exact same Gloss Moderne products for $5.99 each, so I grabbed them. They have the same ingredients but are labeled Coco de Soliel. They smell so good and I seem to remember someone raving about the fragrance of the sample. I know Marshall's is hit or miss, but I'm happy to have found them.


It was probably me. I LOOOOVE the smell. haha. I need to go to Marshall's!

I'm finding more and more products that I would totally eat. Like the Suki scrub. It smells so good!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm so jealous of you ladies that have accessible Lush stores!  I lived London for a few years and used to find excuses to have to go through Victoria Station to get places so I could drop into the Lush store.  "The bus takes 20 minutes less?  Oh that bus route is always overcrowded.  I think I'll take the TRAIN"  Despite being into Birchbox I don't shop for cosmetics and things that are scented online, and they seem to have a 'give samples of anything if asked' policy which I fully took advantage of.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> Holy cow, that's a steal!! I lurved the smell of the masque..it was coconutty and yummy lol.


 Yeah, it's lovely. The Gloss Extreme has no directions (I think it's from that set) so I Googled Gloss Modern and the first site to come up was Folica, a pro site. Checked the price on 32 oz. of it and it was $600!!!



Are they insane? For that price, it better grow extensions!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> It was probably me. I LOOOOVE the smell. haha. I need to go to Marshall's!
> 
> I'm finding more and more products that I would totally eat. Like the Suki scrub. It smells so good!


 Lucky you don't live near me, now that I read up on it I'm going back to get the rest of them. They had yuuuuge bottles of the shampoo for $25. I'll be looking for Suki too, thanks for the lemming!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol. I'm telling you, distract him with sex! It might not have been how Lucy did it.. but still. men are easily distracted!
> ...


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ HAHAHA RIGHT! Like welll... don't you tell me nothing cuz you drink anyways sooooo...lol


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 31, 2012)

All you ladies who love LUSH, I have a full size R&amp;B on my trade list.  It has a best by date of Dec 2012.  I just haven't finished my last one yet and won't get to this one for awhile. Here's the description of R&amp;B from LUSH:

Enjoy some of our smooth R &amp; B hair stylings to control your frizzy, flyaway hair. An instant best-seller, our easy-to-use â€œhair finisherâ€ uses softening ingredients of organic avocado butter, oatmeal, olive oil, extra virgin coconut oil, jojoba oil and candelilla wax because they are extremely effective for conditioning the hair and scalp. Three of our UK shop managers came up with R &amp; B to revive and balance their wayward follicles. It works well with African American or curly hair because it conditions with a lot of moisture. And once you smell the seductive orange blossom and jasmine fragrance, your hair will truly get its groove back.

I use it on my hair when it's wet, but dry works too.  As with most LUSH, a little goes a long, long way.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's lovely. The Gloss Extreme has no directions (I think it's from that set) so I Googled Gloss Modern and the first site to come up was Folica, a pro site. Checked the price on 32 oz. of it and it was $600!!!
> 
> ...


 lol wow that's way too much. I am hoping to find it at marshalls. I used it last night and my hair is extra shiny today.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's lovely. The Gloss Extreme has no directions (I think it's from that set) so I Googled Gloss Modern and the first site to come up was Folica, a pro site. Checked the price on 32 oz. of it and it was $600!!!
> 
> ...


 When I was googling info, I read that. The price tag, I thought, was for a full kit that is comparable to a Brazilian blow out.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> When I was googling info, I read that. The price tag, I thought, was for a full kit that is comparable to a Brazilian blow out.


 I checked again, and it's just for the 32 oz. size Gloss Extreme. The shampoo and masque are the same price for that amount. It's crazy. Now understand, you're only supposed to have to do this treatment every six weeks so the 4oz. size will last me forever. I just don't see anything in the ingredients that makes it worth its weight in gold, but at least it smells nice!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> lol wow that's way too much. I am hoping to find it at marshalls. I used it last night and my hair is extra shiny today!


 Good to know it seems to fulfill the promises, anyway.


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All you ladies who love LUSH, I have a full size R&amp;B on my trade list.  It has a best by date of Dec 2012.  I just haven't finished my last one yet and won't get to this one for awhile. Here's the description of R&amp;B from LUSH:
> 
> ...


  What are you looking to trade it for?  I can never navigate my way through the huge trade list.  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you looking to trade it for?  I can never navigate my way through the huge trade list.  Thanks!


 Mainly looking for other hair products and skincare. Just try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally got my July Box today, woohoo!

I got the Larabar, Earbuds, Jouer LMT, Color Club Blue-ming, Harvey Prince Hello and Eyeko skinny liner in black. I really like the Eyeko but I havent tried much else yet.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 1, 2012)

I got mine today, too. I got the Larabar, Eyeko Skinny in Olive (the very color I wanted ) the earbuds, Blue Ming nail polish (I already have 2 polishes similar to this color so I'd trade it) , Harvey Prince perfume, and the *Alterna Hair oil. Which I'd love to have more of.* (I boat a lot, and don't want my hair to get any lighter)

I have a shit ton of new in box full size skin care stuff, I need to make a trade list.


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to say this isn't a good deal, and better than the price on BB, but I stopped into Marshall's today and saw the exact same Gloss Moderne products for $5.99 each, so I grabbed them. They have the same ingredients but are labeled Coco de Soliel. They smell so good and I seem to remember someone raving about the fragrance of the sample. I know Marshall's is hit or miss, but I'm happy to have found them.


 You are right, at Marshalls I find some REALLY GOOD deals! I try not to go a lot though, I'd spend way too much $.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Aug 2, 2012)

I wanted to try the Coola sunscreen since I have yet to find a sunscreen that doesn't break me out and I didn't get one in my BB.  So, I emailed Coola and asked for a sample and they sent me 2 full size unscented Matte Tint SPF 30 for the face (they retail at $36 each!).  That made my day to open the mailbox today.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted to try the Coola sunscreen since I have yet to find a sunscreen that doesn't break me out and I didn't get one in my BB.  So, I emailed Coola and asked for a sample and they sent me 2 full size unscented Matte Tint SPF 30 for the face (they retail at $36 each!).  That made my day to open the mailbox today. 


Wow really? I contaced Coola about samples, I hope they come thru for me like that!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

I purchased a 3 month gift sub for my sister in law, and I would've been totally happy with her first box.  She got it Friday, it wasn't any of the boxes listed for July.  It had a twist band, Gloss Moderne masque, stila lip glaze, boscia blotting papers, and a perfume (not sure which).  It got her excited for her first "real" box in August.


----------



## Wida (Aug 2, 2012)

I was very excited to open that package.  I love companies that just let me sample (let alone send full sizes), so if these sunscreens work for me, they will have a customer for life.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very excited to open that package.  I love companies that just let me sample (let alone send full sizes), so if these sunscreens work for me, they will have a customer for life.


 I requested samples early this week so I'm excited to see what shows up!  I also requested them from Super Goop and they got back to me within and hour and offered to send a variety.  I agree, send me samples and I'm more likely to buy from you.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very excited to open that package.  I love companies that just let me sample (let alone send full sizes), so if these sunscreens work for me, they will have a customer for life.


 Man I got rejected.  I thought I was being really gracious about it.  I use 60 freaking dollar sunscreen and would legitimately love to find a more affordable option, but with temperamental skin I don't buy anything without trying.


----------



## fanchette (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there anyone out there still waiting on their July boxes? I STILL haven't received mine, and recently, the items on my "box" page COMPLETELY changed -(went from box 27 I think to box 16, the only thing in common is the head phones) 
Then, I got this email from Birchbox - 
 
Hi there,
We know you are eagerly awaiting your July Birchbox so we wanted to reach out and apologize for the delay. Your box is shipping today and your original tracking number will activate shortly.
This delay in shipping is certainly not up to Birchbox's standard of service and you can expect prompt shipping by the 10th of each month from here on out.
We appreciate your patience as your box makes its way to you and in the meantime have added 100 Birchbox Points to your account as an apology for the wait. This a $10 value in our online shop and equal to the price of your monthly box. In the event that it's your first time using Birchbox Points, we invite you to  read all about our Birchbox points program program here!
Again, our sincerest apologies for the delay. Please don't hesitate to be in touch if we can assist you further or answer any questions!
xo,
Team Birchbox
 
So does that mean they just shipped it out (Yesterday, August 1st) and that my original box, date, tracking number etc were complete bullocks (original shipping date: July 20th)?
Just wondering if any other ladies are in the same situation, and can help me decipher all this information.
 
Here's to my first box eh?  At least they gave me BB points for hush money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Aug 2, 2012)

Really?  I'm sorry!  I don't buy without trying either because my skin is temperamental too. 



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I got rejected.  I thought I was being really gracious about it.  I use 60 freaking dollar sunscreen and would legitimately love to find a more affordable option, but with temperamental skin I don't buy anything without trying.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there still waiting on their July boxes? I STILL haven't received mine, and recently, the items on my "box" page COMPLETELY changed -(went from box 27 I think to box 16, the only thing in common is the head phones)
> Then, I got this email from Birchbox -
> ...


----------



## fanchette (Aug 2, 2012)

I know right! I guess I'll just look on the bright side and think about how close my two boxes will be!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's my feedback as I put it in on the Birchbox website tonight for the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner.  I got what appears to be Box #4 this month.  This eyeliner looks like a felt tip pen, the kind that's a cross between a paintbrush and a marker.  I like it, but I will probably not be buying another one because it's made in China.

Rate your familiarity with the Eyeko brand prior to Birchbox.

2 - I know of the brand but do not own any of their products

When was the last time you purchased an Eyeko product? 

1 - Never

Rate your familiarity with the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner product prior to Birchbox.

2 - I think I've seen it around

What do you think of the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner?

4 - Pretty Darn Good

On a scale of 1-5, would you recommend the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner to your friends?3 - Neutral Are you planning to purchase the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner after sampling through Birchbox?

1 - No, not planning to purchase

Share Your Opinion:

I got the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black in my July 2012 Birchbox.  I traded it for a purple one with another member of MakeUpTalk.com.  I do not like black eyeliner, so I'm very happy to have been able to trade it.  I like how the Eyeko liquid eyeliner pen works, but it goes on dark on my waterline, then fades in seconds.  Once it's dry, it will not come off, but while it's wet it fades really fast.  I also use it as an eyeshadow because it will not go on in an even line on my top lid.  There's about 1 second to blend it before it dries on the top lashline.  I do not think the black one could be used lke that, but the purple one works.  I'm not looking to do the whole eyelid with it, just about the bottom 1/3.  It stays on all day as a liner and a shadow.  The 3 - Neutral for recommending it to my friends is because it does not having the Leaping Bunny Certification.  It is also made in China.  I try to avoid products made in China whenever possible.  Also, the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner on my Box Page on the Birchbox website appears to be turquoise, but I got the black one.  I still would have traded the turquoise for a purple one.  It applies smoothly and easily, although I do have to go over it several times on my waterline, let it dry, and then re-apply it to get much color.  I do not like that about this product.  At first, the tip of the eyeliner pen would not get saturated with the liquid eyeliner, but after leaving it sit upside down for several days, that problem seems to be solved.  I am pretty new to eyeliner, just having bought my first one in March 2012, but I do like the purple Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner enough that I will use it until it is gone and I enjoy experimenting with it.

ThePeridotCricket


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this is probably not going to be seen by anyone anymore, but is anyone wanting to trade to get an eyeko skinny eyeliner in Violet/Purple? I swatched it once on the back of my clean hand, and it's never been used.  I haven't done any trades yet, but I'd love to start!  I don't have a wish list, so I am open to anything really!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to try the Coola sunscreen since I have yet to find a sunscreen that doesn't break me out and I didn't get one in my BB.  So, I emailed Coola and asked for a sample and they sent me 2 full size unscented Matte Tint SPF 30 for the face (they retail at $36 each!).  That made my day to open the mailbox today.


 I'm a little jealous!  I asked for sample, and got samples!  I ended up purchasingthe full size, but still!!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little jealous!  I asked for sample, and got samples!  I ended up purchasingthe full size, but still!!


 I got mine yesterday, and 2 small face samples came in one big box.  Oh well, better than nothing!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen the "July Plus Two Sample Pack" in the Birchbox shop? I am _*intrigued*_. What do you girls (and guys) think?

Here is the description:

Birchbox Breakdown We know you love receiving your monthly Birchbox and the fun of diving into a collection of surprise samples. But weâ€™ve also heard that you'd like a little more choice. This month weâ€™re testing out a way to give you the chance to try more than what arrives in your delivery. The Plus Two Pack is a low-risk opportunity to sample other July products that intrigue you.
  How it Works Choose pairs of two samples that were included in Julyâ€™s Birchboxes by selecting from the drop down menu above. Each set costs $10, or is complimentary if purchased with any full-size product from the July box category. Valid carts will have a $10 discount applied automatically - no code necessary. Promotion is only valid for one free Sample Pack per order. Sampling with the Plus Two Pack does not exclude these products from arriving in your future monthly boxes

The ones available as of now are:

How to Use Learn more about the products in this month's Birchbox Plus Two Packs:
Pack A: Lady Vengeance Perfume &amp; dirt Luxe Scrub
Pack B: Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Golden &amp; Amika Hair Mask
Pack C: Amika Hair Oil &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse B.B. Cream
Pack D: Jouer Lip Enhancer &amp; Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

Check it out here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/plus-two-pack


----------



## astokes (Aug 4, 2012)

That's pretty interesting actually.

SO it's basically pick 2 free samples with your order. Sorta kinda. Lol

It will be great if they expand this to include ALL samples from that months box.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen the "July Plus Two Sample Pack" in the Birchbox shop? I am _*intrigued*_. What do you girls (and guys) think?
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen the "July Plus Two Sample Pack" in the Birchbox shop? I am _*intrigued*_. What do you girls (and guys) think?
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're listening to us!!!!!! High five BB!!


 

They sure are! After trying (more than I care to admit) several beauty subscription services, I have to say that Birchbox is the most consistent in it's progress. I am loving the samples I receive and have learned to try them before I think it's something I might not like, Birchbox just keeps getting it right. Also, their customer service and loyalty system is unparalleled. I just love Birchbox! lol. I swear they aren't paying me for this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> but really? 2 samples for $10..? heck you're better off with another birchbox instead of just 2 samples.. thats my opinion on that even though you get to pick which one you want..


True true. But still, it's a step in the right direction, and a good deal if you're going to buy a full sized product from them!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> True true. But still, it's a step in the right direction, and a good deal if you're going to buy a full sized product from them!


 what they SHOULD do is improve their customer service. it takes about 3-4 days for a reply from them and sometimes they even ignore me. AND when I do call them most of the time, they don't pick up and I even call during their hours. weird much? birchbox's customer service use to NEVER be like this.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 4, 2012)

It's funny - my Birchboxes have been pretty roundly disappointing in terms of the samples I get but the "Birchbox experience" keeps me from cancelling. I am still exposed to new things I would not have known about otherwise (I just have to swap to get them instead of getting them in my BB) and I love earning points for feedback and purchases that I can use to get those products. I like this new idea and it was a good enough incentive to get me to make a purchase that I probably wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what they SHOULD do is improve their customer service. it takes about 3-4 days for a reply from them and sometimes they even ignore me. AND when I do call them most of the time, they don't pick up and I even call during their hours. weird much? birchbox's customer service use to NEVER be like this.


ooo, that's no good. I've never called them, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 4, 2012)

I've never had any issues with the CS. I've been able to get a hold of someone or been called back asap. Emails have always been answered promptly..that's too bad you've had such a negative experience with the BB CS team!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had any issues with the CS. I've been able to get a hold of someone or been called back asap. Emails have always been answered promptly..that's too bad you've had such a negative experience with the BB CS team!


 they don't even call me back -.-


----------



## dryadsbubble (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else that received a Manna Kadar shimmer lotion receive one that was already opened or possibly burst during transit?  The cap of mine was open and product was leaking.  I e-mailed BB about it and I'm waiting to see if they can send me a replacement.  I wasn't sure if it was manufacturing error or if it exploded due to the hot weather.


 My Manna Kadar shimmer lotion had burst in transit as well and had leaked all over the card. I took a few pictures of it and sent an email to Birchbox. They said they were out of samples but gave me 100 points instead.


----------



## astokes (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 5, 2012)

> but really? 2 samples for $10..? heck you're better off with another birchbox instead of just 2 samples.. thats my opinion on that even though you get to pick which one you want..


 I agree. It's great if your getting them with an order, but I don't see this as in any way a good deal if you are paying the $10 for it. It might be worth it if they would credit you $5 on a full size of that particular product. Yeah, just my opinion, but I really don't see the value in this.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is probably not going to be seen by anyone anymore, but is anyone wanting to trade to get an eyeko skinny eyeliner in Violet/Purple? I swatched it once on the back of my clean hand, and it's never been used.  I haven't done any trades yet, but I'd love to start!  I don't have a wish list, so I am open to anything really!


 I can't figure out how to edit my own post, but this is pending!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't figure out how to edit my own post, but this is pending!!


 The little pencil button next to the little red flag button in the lower left hand side of your post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. It's great if your getting them with an order, but I don't see this as in any way a good deal if you are paying the $10 for it. It might be worth it if they would credit you $5 on a full size of that particular product. Yeah, just my opinion, but I really don't see the value in this.


 I think it's all about getting more sales of the current month's products, not getting more samples in our hands.  It has been made clear to Birchbox that customers want to get samples with their orders, and this is their first try at giving us what we want.  I don't think they quite have it, though:  The free-samples-with-purchase standard is three, not two.  These are only free with a purchase of something from the July box, and they started this after the extra-points window closed, so most people who were going to order something probably already did so.  On the other hand, you could get a $12 stila lip gloss trio with free shipping and get two samples, and then if you use 100 points, you're paying two bucks for three lip glosses and two samples.  I actually considered that, except I'm not wild about any of the sample combos offered.  I have all but two of them already, and neither of those are anything that I would even bother trying. I'll definitely be interested in seeing whether this program continues and how it evolves as they figure out what does and does not work.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. It's great if your getting them with an order, but I don't see this as in any way a good deal if you are paying the $10 for it. It might be worth it if they would credit you $5 on a full size of that particular product. Yeah, just my opinion, but I really don't see the value in this.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they quite have it, though:  The free-samples-with-purchase standard is three, not two.  These are only free with a purchase of something from the July box, and they started this after the extra-points window closed, so most people who were going to order something probably already did so.


  
I've been wishing for awhile that I could simply purchase samples of specific products so this offer really appeals to me. There are always a couple things that I'd like to try but don't receive. I'm not unhappy with my boxesâ€”I just want more! I almost always try to purchase sample or travel sized versions of products if they are available. If you're strictly comparing the cost of these extra samples vs. a monthly box, then sure, maybe it doesn't look like a deal. However, considering the values of the samples, $10 including shipping seems to me to be a completely fair priceâ€”especially since you have the option to add it to a larger order for FREE! Three samples with purchase is the standard set by Sephora, but those are typically tiny packet samples. Sephora does offer deluxe samples from time to time, but those too are special offers, usually limited to one and not available for purchase on their own.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been wishing for awhile that I could simply purchase samples of specific products so this offer really appeals to me. There are always a couple things that I'd like to try but don't receive. I'm not unhappy with my boxesâ€”I just want more! I almost always try to purchase sample or travel sized versions of products if they are available. If you're strictly comparing the cost of these extra samples vs. a monthly box, then sure, maybe it doesn't look like a deal. However, considering the values of the samples, $10 including shipping seems to me to be a completely fair priceâ€”especially since you have the option to add it to a larger order for FREE! Three samples with purchase is the standard set by Sephora, but those are typically tiny packet samples. Sephora does offer deluxe samples from time to time, but those too are special offers, usually limited to one and not available for purchase on their own.


 I like the idea of what BB is doing. I hope they implement this on a permanent basis. Especially for that reason; If you're planning on shopping in the BB shop, the samples become free, like a GWP. Great way for us to get our hands on stuff we were hoping to try, but may not have received or just want a little more of. Also, how many of us directly contact companies when we don't get coveted samples in our boxes? This also helps rein some of us BB ladies and get us shopping more frequently through their site. Or is one of their goals, I'm sure lol.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like the idea of what BB is doing. I hope they implement this on a permanent basis. Especially for that reason; If you're planning on shopping in the BB shop, the samples become free, like a GWP. Great way for us to get our hands on stuff we were hoping to try, but may not have received or just want a little more of. Also, how many of us directly contact companies when we don't get coveted samples in our boxes? This also helps rein some of us BB ladies and get us shopping more frequently through their site. Or is one of their goals, I'm sure lol.


 I agree 100%.  I think this is a good method to encourage more sales and a win for me.

I was &lt;-- --&gt; close to ordering something yesterday because of that promotion, but decided I can wait until my 9 month coupon.  But there were two sample packets that totally had my eyeball's attention.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2012)

AND... I really wish more companies sold deluxe/travel size products.

For instance, I enjoy Murad's Environment Shield face wash - but it comes in a 6.75 oz container.  Instead, I wish they sold a pack of 3 their deluxe size washes (say 2 oz) - then I could stick one in my gym bag, one in my travel bag, and have one for home/spare.  

So same item but packaged in smaller units for travel.  I'd even pay a little more for packaging for the set of 3 vs. 1 big one.  They make the deluxe size for one of their kits, but I don't want to buy the kit everytime I need a new cleanser bottle (which I always use up first).   In all honesty, I'd probably stock up on both the big one (for home) and the smaller size for everything else.

-L


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

I had requested samples from Super goop and it came in today.

They sent me two everyday face &amp; body lotion with SPF 30 and two City Sunscreen Serum

I have a slight burn from the weekend on my face and right before this arrived I was thinking I should get a face lotion for work for myself and then BAM this came in like no need!

lol

I love Samples!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skin79 SuperPlus BB VIP Gold is pretty light. It actually goes on greyish and then completely blends in with my skin tone. This one is lighter than the Hot Pink BB.  The Skin79 site has sample sachets--I just checked though, they used to be cheaper than they are now.  I've seen it on the trade threads.


 YOU!!!!

I LOVE YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered the SP Gold BB cream a few days after you recommended it to me and I LOVE IT! It's my favorite product at the moment. I love how I can literally just "slap" it on in the morning when I'm half asleep (lol) and it never looks streaky... it doesn't oxidize and smells nice, it's fairly inexpensive and feels so lightweight. This is exactly what I've been looking/hoping for!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


 Such love on these boards...LOL.  

I'm so glad that you like it.  It's perfect for me for winter, but too light in the summer.   And you've already got such fabulous porcelain skin!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such love on these boards...LOL.
> 
> I'm so glad that you like it.  It's perfect for me for winter, but too light in the summer.   And you've already got such fabulous porcelain skin!!


 Oh, hun, trust me.. far from perfect. With the help of this board and YT I learned how to cover up and fake it though, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thanks again!!! &lt;3


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The little pencil button next to the little red flag button in the lower left hand side of your post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

Did any one get the Kelly Van Gogh Caviar Shampoo and Conditioner last month?? What did u think of it?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any one get the Kelly Van Gogh Caviar Shampoo and Conditioner last month?? What did u think of it?


 Right now at Sephora, you can get a sample of the alterna Caviar stuff, in case anyone wants to try it!


----------

